# Obesity is NOT beautiful!  :(



## ChrisL

I am getting tired of hearing these obese people try to make it sound as if obesity is some kind of "fashion statement."  Obesity is bad for our health, costs us billions of dollars in medical expenses and is just as bad as smoking!  Encouraging obesity is like encouraging smoking or any other bad habit.  Obesity is NOT fashionable and for a very good reason!  

While I think the CEO's comments about obese people were rather crude, I think this woman is even worse to push such an unhealthy lifestyle.  If a 10-year-old is on a diet because he or she is overweight, then that is a GOOD thing!  

'Attractive & Fat' and Abercrombie controversy - CNN.com



Jes Baker is cutting retailer Abercrombie & Fitch down to size.

Baker, who blogs under the name "The Militant Baker" and wears a size 22, changed the brand's A&F logo to "Attractive & Fat" in a mock, black-and-white Abercrombie ad to challenge the line's branding efforts.

The photos come as a provocative response to contentious comments Abercrombie CEO Mike Jeffries made in a 2006 Salon article about the multibillion-dollar brand's target audience.

"In every school there are the cool and popular kids, and then there are the not-so-cool kids," Jeffries said. "Candidly, we go after the cool kids. We go after the attractive all-American kid with a great attitude and a lot of friends. A lot of people don't belong [in our clothes], and they can't belong. Are we exclusionary? Absolutely."

The divisive remarks resurfaced earlier this month after a series of protests went viral, from Greg Karber's video of himself giving homeless people Abercrombie clothing to a Change.org petition for larger sizes by a teenage eating disorder survivor.

The plus-size community particularly took umbrage to the CEO's business model because the retailer currently does not offer clothes above size 10 or large for women.










"I challenge the separation of attractive and fat, and I assert that they are compatible regardless of what you believe," Baker, 26, wrote in a public letter addressed to the CEO.

Jeffries has since apologized in a statement: "While I believe this 7-year-old, resurrected quote has been taken out of context, I sincerely regret that my choice of words was interpreted in a manner that has caused offense."

Baker spoke to CNN about Jeffries' comments and her motivations to address them. The interview has been edited for clarity and brevity.

CNN: You start your letter with a preface that Jeffries' opinion "isn't shocking; millions share the same sentiment." The comments are from 2006 -- what motivated you to act on them?

Jes Baker: It really wasn't upset or outrage at all. I've been an art major for the majority of my academic life, and so I am always trying to find opportunities to do something artistic.

I just thought we don't see the juxtaposition of typical and atypical bodies in advertising specifically. Since I am a woman and I am fat and that's what I have to work with, I wanted to show that contrast by finding a male model.

Really, it just came because I wanted to not be angry about it. I wanted to not say, "This is an outrage, I've never heard of this before," but say, "OK, well, look at this. Look at how awesome this is."

And, I think when you're talking about really serious subjects, and this is kind of serious, it's important to be a little bit cheeky and pull in a little bit of humor so that it's approachable -- and it worked.


----------



## TNHarley

I agree with the premise.
 Its like the way society treats transsexuals. It is NOT normal.


----------



## ChrisL

TNHarley said:


> I agree with the premise.
> Its like the way society treats transsexuals. It is NOT normal.



She tries to say she has an "atypical" body type, but the problem is her weight.  She is discouraging young girls from dieting and trying to be in shape.  I agree with the dieting thing if the girl is doing it on her own, but a lot of these young overweight girls are on diets recommended by their pediatricians.  I understand that this woman feels bad when she hears these kinds of comments, but it does not change the fact that obesity and being overweight are not considered "healthy" way to be!  

And of course we will have those who are offended by the topic, but it isn't about a personal slam.  It is about how these people are wrong for pushing their obesity as being a type of normal variation of the human body.  Sorry, not attractive.


----------



## TNHarley

I will say that MOST OF THE TIME fat girls are sweet and nice. Have more to prove..


----------



## Delta4Embassy

TNHarley said:


> I agree with the premise.
> Its like the way society treats transsexuals. It is NOT normal.



'Normal' is subjective. Are tribes in Africa who regard fat women as attractive. So much so they fatten up normal women before their weddings. 

Forced to Be Fat

"In Mauritania, where big is beautiful and stretch marks are sexy, young girls are brutally force-fed a diet of up to 16,000 calories a day — more than four times that of a male bodybuilder — to prepare them for marriage."

And even here in the US not so long ago...

it was a dark and stormy night;, Back When Thin Wasn’t In: 8 Vintage Weight Gain...


----------



## ChrisL

Delta4Embassy said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the premise.
> Its like the way society treats transsexuals. It is NOT normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Normal' is subjective. Are tribes in Africa who regard fat women as attractive. So much so they fatten up normal women before their weddings.
> 
> Forced to Be Fat
> 
> "In Mauritania, where big is beautiful and stretch marks are sexy, young girls are brutally force-fed a diet of up to 16,000 calories a day — more than four times that of a male bodybuilder — to prepare them for marriage."
> 
> And even here in the US not so long ago...
> 
> it was a dark and stormy night;, Back When Thin Wasn’t In: 8 Vintage Weight Gain...
Click to expand...


Those women are NOT fat!  Stick to the topic please.  We are talking about people encouraging a "fat" body style as being a variant of normal and that they should just accept it and be fat.  It is unhealthy and costs us loads of money is the bottom line.  Not to mention, it is not attractive to be overweight.


----------



## ChrisL

TNHarley said:


> I will say that MOST OF THE TIME fat girls are sweet and nice. Have more to prove..



That's not true at all.  Fat girls are the bitchiest and most possessive females.  They will beat the shit out of you if you look at a thin girl.  Lol.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> I am getting tired of hearing these obese people try to make it sound as if obesity is some kind of "fashion statement."  Obesity is bad for our health, costs us billions of dollars in medical expenses and is just as bad as smoking!  Encouraging obesity is like encouraging smoking or any other bad habit.  Obesity is NOT fashionable and for a very good reason!
> 
> While I think the CEO's comments about obese people were rather crude, I think this woman is even worse to push such an unhealthy lifestyle.  If a 10-year-old is on a diet because he or she is overweight, then that is a GOOD thing!
> 
> 'Attractive & Fat' and Abercrombie controversy - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> Jes Baker is cutting retailer Abercrombie & Fitch down to size.
> 
> Baker, who blogs under the name "The Militant Baker" and wears a size 22, changed the brand's A&F logo to "Attractive & Fat" in a mock, black-and-white Abercrombie ad to challenge the line's branding efforts.
> 
> The photos come as a provocative response to contentious comments Abercrombie CEO Mike Jeffries made in a 2006 Salon article about the multibillion-dollar brand's target audience.
> 
> "In every school there are the cool and popular kids, and then there are the not-so-cool kids," Jeffries said. "Candidly, we go after the cool kids. We go after the attractive all-American kid with a great attitude and a lot of friends. A lot of people don't belong [in our clothes], and they can't belong. Are we exclusionary? Absolutely."
> 
> The divisive remarks resurfaced earlier this month after a series of protests went viral, from Greg Karber's video of himself giving homeless people Abercrombie clothing to a Change.org petition for larger sizes by a teenage eating disorder survivor.
> 
> The plus-size community particularly took umbrage to the CEO's business model because the retailer currently does not offer clothes above size 10 or large for women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I challenge the separation of attractive and fat, and I assert that they are compatible regardless of what you believe," Baker, 26, wrote in a public letter addressed to the CEO.
> 
> Jeffries has since apologized in a statement: "While I believe this 7-year-old, resurrected quote has been taken out of context, I sincerely regret that my choice of words was interpreted in a manner that has caused offense."
> 
> Baker spoke to CNN about Jeffries' comments and her motivations to address them. The interview has been edited for clarity and brevity.
> 
> CNN: You start your letter with a preface that Jeffries' opinion "isn't shocking; millions share the same sentiment." The comments are from 2006 -- what motivated you to act on them?
> 
> Jes Baker: It really wasn't upset or outrage at all. I've been an art major for the majority of my academic life, and so I am always trying to find opportunities to do something artistic.
> 
> I just thought we don't see the juxtaposition of typical and atypical bodies in advertising specifically. Since I am a woman and I am fat and that's what I have to work with, I wanted to show that contrast by finding a male model.
> 
> Really, it just came because I wanted to not be angry about it. I wanted to not say, "This is an outrage, I've never heard of this before," but say, "OK, well, look at this. Look at how awesome this is."
> 
> And, I think when you're talking about really serious subjects, and this is kind of serious, it's important to be a little bit cheeky and pull in a little bit of humor so that it's approachable -- and it worked.


Obesity in itself is not attractive just like being slim and fit is not always attractive. I have seen some attractive obese women. Attractiveness is not necessarily a physical trait. Its how you hold yourself and how you make others feel. Hopefully no one is telling people to become overweight in order to become more attractive. I think the general message is telling people that dont conform to what society considers "ideal" that its ok to feel confident about yourself no matter what your size. You dont have to look like a male preteen with breast implants in order to be attractive.


----------



## DGS49

Nah...I think yinz are wrong.  The thrust here is (1) to fight self-loathing due to not having the ideal body shape, and (2) to sell stuff.


----------



## TNHarley

Delta4Embassy said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the premise.
> Its like the way society treats transsexuals. It is NOT normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Normal' is subjective. Are tribes in Africa who regard fat women as attractive. So much so they fatten up normal women before their weddings.
> 
> Forced to Be Fat
> 
> "In Mauritania, where big is beautiful and stretch marks are sexy, young girls are brutally force-fed a diet of up to 16,000 calories a day — more than four times that of a male bodybuilder — to prepare them for marriage."
> 
> And even here in the US not so long ago...
> 
> it was a dark and stormy night;, Back When Thin Wasn’t In: 8 Vintage Weight Gain...
Click to expand...

 Mental problems aren't normal.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting tired of hearing these obese people try to make it sound as if obesity is some kind of "fashion statement."  Obesity is bad for our health, costs us billions of dollars in medical expenses and is just as bad as smoking!  Encouraging obesity is like encouraging smoking or any other bad habit.  Obesity is NOT fashionable and for a very good reason!
> 
> While I think the CEO's comments about obese people were rather crude, I think this woman is even worse to push such an unhealthy lifestyle.  If a 10-year-old is on a diet because he or she is overweight, then that is a GOOD thing!
> 
> 'Attractive & Fat' and Abercrombie controversy - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> Jes Baker is cutting retailer Abercrombie & Fitch down to size.
> 
> Baker, who blogs under the name "The Militant Baker" and wears a size 22, changed the brand's A&F logo to "Attractive & Fat" in a mock, black-and-white Abercrombie ad to challenge the line's branding efforts.
> 
> The photos come as a provocative response to contentious comments Abercrombie CEO Mike Jeffries made in a 2006 Salon article about the multibillion-dollar brand's target audience.
> 
> "In every school there are the cool and popular kids, and then there are the not-so-cool kids," Jeffries said. "Candidly, we go after the cool kids. We go after the attractive all-American kid with a great attitude and a lot of friends. A lot of people don't belong [in our clothes], and they can't belong. Are we exclusionary? Absolutely."
> 
> The divisive remarks resurfaced earlier this month after a series of protests went viral, from Greg Karber's video of himself giving homeless people Abercrombie clothing to a Change.org petition for larger sizes by a teenage eating disorder survivor.
> 
> The plus-size community particularly took umbrage to the CEO's business model because the retailer currently does not offer clothes above size 10 or large for women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I challenge the separation of attractive and fat, and I assert that they are compatible regardless of what you believe," Baker, 26, wrote in a public letter addressed to the CEO.
> 
> Jeffries has since apologized in a statement: "While I believe this 7-year-old, resurrected quote has been taken out of context, I sincerely regret that my choice of words was interpreted in a manner that has caused offense."
> 
> Baker spoke to CNN about Jeffries' comments and her motivations to address them. The interview has been edited for clarity and brevity.
> 
> CNN: You start your letter with a preface that Jeffries' opinion "isn't shocking; millions share the same sentiment." The comments are from 2006 -- what motivated you to act on them?
> 
> Jes Baker: It really wasn't upset or outrage at all. I've been an art major for the majority of my academic life, and so I am always trying to find opportunities to do something artistic.
> 
> I just thought we don't see the juxtaposition of typical and atypical bodies in advertising specifically. Since I am a woman and I am fat and that's what I have to work with, I wanted to show that contrast by finding a male model.
> 
> Really, it just came because I wanted to not be angry about it. I wanted to not say, "This is an outrage, I've never heard of this before," but say, "OK, well, look at this. Look at how awesome this is."
> 
> And, I think when you're talking about really serious subjects, and this is kind of serious, it's important to be a little bit cheeky and pull in a little bit of humor so that it's approachable -- and it worked.
> 
> 
> 
> Obesity in itself is not attractive just like being slim and fit is not always attractive. I have seen some attractive obese women. Attractiveness is not necessarily a physical trait. Its how you hold yourself and how you make others feel. Hopefully no one is telling people to become overweight in order to become more attractive. I think the general message is telling people that dont conform to what society considers "ideal" that its ok to feel confident about yourself no matter what your size. You dont have to look like a male preteen with breast implants in order to be attractive.
Click to expand...


Right, but being obese is not healthy.  It is just as unhealthy as smoking.  It takes a toll on your heart too, and that is because people are not supposed to be fat.  The problem is, with modern technology, we are much more lazy and have to do MUCH less in order to survive.  We are a lazy bunch of losers.  Lol.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

ChrisL said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the premise.
> Its like the way society treats transsexuals. It is NOT normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Normal' is subjective. Are tribes in Africa who regard fat women as attractive. So much so they fatten up normal women before their weddings.
> 
> Forced to Be Fat
> 
> "In Mauritania, where big is beautiful and stretch marks are sexy, young girls are brutally force-fed a diet of up to 16,000 calories a day — more than four times that of a male bodybuilder — to prepare them for marriage."
> 
> And even here in the US not so long ago...
> 
> it was a dark and stormy night;, Back When Thin Wasn’t In: 8 Vintage Weight Gain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those women are NOT fat!  Stick to the topic please.  We are talking about people encouraging a "fat" body style as being a variant of normal and that they should just accept it and be fat.  It is unhealthy and costs us loads of money is the bottom line.  Not to mention, it is not attractive to be overweight.
Click to expand...



Lotta my gf's here have been plus-sized. Think bigger girls are sexy as hell. Plus , being something of a baker it's nice to have someone willing to eat what I make.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting tired of hearing these obese people try to make it sound as if obesity is some kind of "fashion statement."  Obesity is bad for our health, costs us billions of dollars in medical expenses and is just as bad as smoking!  Encouraging obesity is like encouraging smoking or any other bad habit.  Obesity is NOT fashionable and for a very good reason!
> 
> While I think the CEO's comments about obese people were rather crude, I think this woman is even worse to push such an unhealthy lifestyle.  If a 10-year-old is on a diet because he or she is overweight, then that is a GOOD thing!
> 
> 'Attractive & Fat' and Abercrombie controversy - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> Jes Baker is cutting retailer Abercrombie & Fitch down to size.
> 
> Baker, who blogs under the name "The Militant Baker" and wears a size 22, changed the brand's A&F logo to "Attractive & Fat" in a mock, black-and-white Abercrombie ad to challenge the line's branding efforts.
> 
> The photos come as a provocative response to contentious comments Abercrombie CEO Mike Jeffries made in a 2006 Salon article about the multibillion-dollar brand's target audience.
> 
> "In every school there are the cool and popular kids, and then there are the not-so-cool kids," Jeffries said. "Candidly, we go after the cool kids. We go after the attractive all-American kid with a great attitude and a lot of friends. A lot of people don't belong [in our clothes], and they can't belong. Are we exclusionary? Absolutely."
> 
> The divisive remarks resurfaced earlier this month after a series of protests went viral, from Greg Karber's video of himself giving homeless people Abercrombie clothing to a Change.org petition for larger sizes by a teenage eating disorder survivor.
> 
> The plus-size community particularly took umbrage to the CEO's business model because the retailer currently does not offer clothes above size 10 or large for women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I challenge the separation of attractive and fat, and I assert that they are compatible regardless of what you believe," Baker, 26, wrote in a public letter addressed to the CEO.
> 
> Jeffries has since apologized in a statement: "While I believe this 7-year-old, resurrected quote has been taken out of context, I sincerely regret that my choice of words was interpreted in a manner that has caused offense."
> 
> Baker spoke to CNN about Jeffries' comments and her motivations to address them. The interview has been edited for clarity and brevity.
> 
> CNN: You start your letter with a preface that Jeffries' opinion "isn't shocking; millions share the same sentiment." The comments are from 2006 -- what motivated you to act on them?
> 
> Jes Baker: It really wasn't upset or outrage at all. I've been an art major for the majority of my academic life, and so I am always trying to find opportunities to do something artistic.
> 
> I just thought we don't see the juxtaposition of typical and atypical bodies in advertising specifically. Since I am a woman and I am fat and that's what I have to work with, I wanted to show that contrast by finding a male model.
> 
> Really, it just came because I wanted to not be angry about it. I wanted to not say, "This is an outrage, I've never heard of this before," but say, "OK, well, look at this. Look at how awesome this is."
> 
> And, I think when you're talking about really serious subjects, and this is kind of serious, it's important to be a little bit cheeky and pull in a little bit of humor so that it's approachable -- and it worked.
> 
> 
> 
> Obesity in itself is not attractive just like being slim and fit is not always attractive. I have seen some attractive obese women. Attractiveness is not necessarily a physical trait. Its how you hold yourself and how you make others feel. Hopefully no one is telling people to become overweight in order to become more attractive. I think the general message is telling people that dont conform to what society considers "ideal" that its ok to feel confident about yourself no matter what your size. You dont have to look like a male preteen with breast implants in order to be attractive.
Click to expand...


Since when is being slim and fit not attractive?  Lol.  Being slim and fit is definitely preferable to being a fat blob.  Just because you like giant arses doesn't mean they are good for the women who have them!


----------



## Delta4Embassy

TNHarley said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the premise.
> Its like the way society treats transsexuals. It is NOT normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Normal' is subjective. Are tribes in Africa who regard fat women as attractive. So much so they fatten up normal women before their weddings.
> 
> Forced to Be Fat
> 
> "In Mauritania, where big is beautiful and stretch marks are sexy, young girls are brutally force-fed a diet of up to 16,000 calories a day — more than four times that of a male bodybuilder — to prepare them for marriage."
> 
> And even here in the US not so long ago...
> 
> it was a dark and stormy night;, Back When Thin Wasn’t In: 8 Vintage Weight Gain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mental problems aren't normal.
Click to expand...


1 in 5 Americans have some kind of mental illness. That's over 60 million. Sounds pretty normal to me.


----------



## ChrisL

Delta4Embassy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the premise.
> Its like the way society treats transsexuals. It is NOT normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Normal' is subjective. Are tribes in Africa who regard fat women as attractive. So much so they fatten up normal women before their weddings.
> 
> Forced to Be Fat
> 
> "In Mauritania, where big is beautiful and stretch marks are sexy, young girls are brutally force-fed a diet of up to 16,000 calories a day — more than four times that of a male bodybuilder — to prepare them for marriage."
> 
> And even here in the US not so long ago...
> 
> it was a dark and stormy night;, Back When Thin Wasn’t In: 8 Vintage Weight Gain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those women are NOT fat!  Stick to the topic please.  We are talking about people encouraging a "fat" body style as being a variant of normal and that they should just accept it and be fat.  It is unhealthy and costs us loads of money is the bottom line.  Not to mention, it is not attractive to be overweight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lotta my gf's here have been plus-sized. Think bigger girls are sexy as hell. Plus , being something of a baker it's nice to have someone willing to eat what I make.
Click to expand...


Your personal preferences don't change the facts though.  It's not healthy.  It costs us a lot of money.  Obesity is just as unhealthy and can cause just as many health problems as smoking.   

This woman acts as if dieting and trying to be in shape is a "bad" thing or something.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

ChrisL said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the premise.
> Its like the way society treats transsexuals. It is NOT normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Normal' is subjective. Are tribes in Africa who regard fat women as attractive. So much so they fatten up normal women before their weddings.
> 
> Forced to Be Fat
> 
> "In Mauritania, where big is beautiful and stretch marks are sexy, young girls are brutally force-fed a diet of up to 16,000 calories a day — more than four times that of a male bodybuilder — to prepare them for marriage."
> 
> And even here in the US not so long ago...
> 
> it was a dark and stormy night;, Back When Thin Wasn’t In: 8 Vintage Weight Gain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those women are NOT fat!  Stick to the topic please.  We are talking about people encouraging a "fat" body style as being a variant of normal and that they should just accept it and be fat.  It is unhealthy and costs us loads of money is the bottom line.  Not to mention, it is not attractive to be overweight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lotta my gf's here have been plus-sized. Think bigger girls are sexy as hell. Plus , being something of a baker it's nice to have someone willing to eat what I make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your personal preferences don't change the facts though.  It's not healthy.  It costs us a lot of money.  Obesity is just as unhealthy and can cause just as many health problems as smoking.
> 
> This woman acts as if dieting and trying to be in shape is a "bad" thing or something.
Click to expand...


Know what results in greater healthcare costs? Stress. Quit worrying about what others are doing and fix yourself first before presuming to fix others.


----------



## ChrisL

Delta4Embassy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the premise.
> Its like the way society treats transsexuals. It is NOT normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Normal' is subjective. Are tribes in Africa who regard fat women as attractive. So much so they fatten up normal women before their weddings.
> 
> Forced to Be Fat
> 
> "In Mauritania, where big is beautiful and stretch marks are sexy, young girls are brutally force-fed a diet of up to 16,000 calories a day — more than four times that of a male bodybuilder — to prepare them for marriage."
> 
> And even here in the US not so long ago...
> 
> it was a dark and stormy night;, Back When Thin Wasn’t In: 8 Vintage Weight Gain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those women are NOT fat!  Stick to the topic please.  We are talking about people encouraging a "fat" body style as being a variant of normal and that they should just accept it and be fat.  It is unhealthy and costs us loads of money is the bottom line.  Not to mention, it is not attractive to be overweight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lotta my gf's here have been plus-sized. Think bigger girls are sexy as hell. Plus , being something of a baker it's nice to have someone willing to eat what I make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your personal preferences don't change the facts though.  It's not healthy.  It costs us a lot of money.  Obesity is just as unhealthy and can cause just as many health problems as smoking.
> 
> This woman acts as if dieting and trying to be in shape is a "bad" thing or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Know what results in greater healthcare costs? Stress. Quit worrying about what others are doing and fix yourself first before presuming to fix others.
Click to expand...


Look who's talking?  You can't stop thinking about other people's sex lives!  Lol.  Anyways, no.  This is a discussion board and this is something I am interested in discussing.  Do I tell you what to post?  No, I do not, so fuck off, Delta and go talk about your nonexistent sex life!


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting tired of hearing these obese people try to make it sound as if obesity is some kind of "fashion statement."  Obesity is bad for our health, costs us billions of dollars in medical expenses and is just as bad as smoking!  Encouraging obesity is like encouraging smoking or any other bad habit.  Obesity is NOT fashionable and for a very good reason!
> 
> While I think the CEO's comments about obese people were rather crude, I think this woman is even worse to push such an unhealthy lifestyle.  If a 10-year-old is on a diet because he or she is overweight, then that is a GOOD thing!
> 
> 'Attractive & Fat' and Abercrombie controversy - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> Jes Baker is cutting retailer Abercrombie & Fitch down to size.
> 
> Baker, who blogs under the name "The Militant Baker" and wears a size 22, changed the brand's A&F logo to "Attractive & Fat" in a mock, black-and-white Abercrombie ad to challenge the line's branding efforts.
> 
> The photos come as a provocative response to contentious comments Abercrombie CEO Mike Jeffries made in a 2006 Salon article about the multibillion-dollar brand's target audience.
> 
> "In every school there are the cool and popular kids, and then there are the not-so-cool kids," Jeffries said. "Candidly, we go after the cool kids. We go after the attractive all-American kid with a great attitude and a lot of friends. A lot of people don't belong [in our clothes], and they can't belong. Are we exclusionary? Absolutely."
> 
> The divisive remarks resurfaced earlier this month after a series of protests went viral, from Greg Karber's video of himself giving homeless people Abercrombie clothing to a Change.org petition for larger sizes by a teenage eating disorder survivor.
> 
> The plus-size community particularly took umbrage to the CEO's business model because the retailer currently does not offer clothes above size 10 or large for women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I challenge the separation of attractive and fat, and I assert that they are compatible regardless of what you believe," Baker, 26, wrote in a public letter addressed to the CEO.
> 
> Jeffries has since apologized in a statement: "While I believe this 7-year-old, resurrected quote has been taken out of context, I sincerely regret that my choice of words was interpreted in a manner that has caused offense."
> 
> Baker spoke to CNN about Jeffries' comments and her motivations to address them. The interview has been edited for clarity and brevity.
> 
> CNN: You start your letter with a preface that Jeffries' opinion "isn't shocking; millions share the same sentiment." The comments are from 2006 -- what motivated you to act on them?
> 
> Jes Baker: It really wasn't upset or outrage at all. I've been an art major for the majority of my academic life, and so I am always trying to find opportunities to do something artistic.
> 
> I just thought we don't see the juxtaposition of typical and atypical bodies in advertising specifically. Since I am a woman and I am fat and that's what I have to work with, I wanted to show that contrast by finding a male model.
> 
> Really, it just came because I wanted to not be angry about it. I wanted to not say, "This is an outrage, I've never heard of this before," but say, "OK, well, look at this. Look at how awesome this is."
> 
> And, I think when you're talking about really serious subjects, and this is kind of serious, it's important to be a little bit cheeky and pull in a little bit of humor so that it's approachable -- and it worked.
> 
> 
> 
> Obesity in itself is not attractive just like being slim and fit is not always attractive. I have seen some attractive obese women. Attractiveness is not necessarily a physical trait. Its how you hold yourself and how you make others feel. Hopefully no one is telling people to become overweight in order to become more attractive. I think the general message is telling people that dont conform to what society considers "ideal" that its ok to feel confident about yourself no matter what your size. You dont have to look like a male preteen with breast implants in order to be attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, but being obese is not healthy.  It is just as unhealthy as smoking.  It takes a toll on your heart too, and that is because people are not supposed to be fat.  The problem is, with modern technology, we are much more lazy and have to do MUCH less in order to survive.  We are a lazy bunch of losers.  Lol.
Click to expand...

I agree being obese is not healthy. The problem is most people have a warped view of what obese actually is.  If you are naturally a big woman that doesnt make you obese. I agree that people need to work out more or find a hobby that will burn carbs and eat correctly.


----------



## TNHarley

Delta4Embassy said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the premise.
> Its like the way society treats transsexuals. It is NOT normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Normal' is subjective. Are tribes in Africa who regard fat women as attractive. So much so they fatten up normal women before their weddings.
> 
> Forced to Be Fat
> 
> "In Mauritania, where big is beautiful and stretch marks are sexy, young girls are brutally force-fed a diet of up to 16,000 calories a day — more than four times that of a male bodybuilder — to prepare them for marriage."
> 
> And even here in the US not so long ago...
> 
> it was a dark and stormy night;, Back When Thin Wasn’t In: 8 Vintage Weight Gain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mental problems aren't normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1 in 5 Americans have some kind of mental illness. That's over 60 million. Sounds pretty normal to me.
Click to expand...

So you are sitting here telling me that a biological male thinking his DNA got him wrong is normal? LMAO YOU are not normal either..


----------



## ChrisL

Delta4Embassy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the premise.
> Its like the way society treats transsexuals. It is NOT normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Normal' is subjective. Are tribes in Africa who regard fat women as attractive. So much so they fatten up normal women before their weddings.
> 
> Forced to Be Fat
> 
> "In Mauritania, where big is beautiful and stretch marks are sexy, young girls are brutally force-fed a diet of up to 16,000 calories a day — more than four times that of a male bodybuilder — to prepare them for marriage."
> 
> And even here in the US not so long ago...
> 
> it was a dark and stormy night;, Back When Thin Wasn’t In: 8 Vintage Weight Gain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those women are NOT fat!  Stick to the topic please.  We are talking about people encouraging a "fat" body style as being a variant of normal and that they should just accept it and be fat.  It is unhealthy and costs us loads of money is the bottom line.  Not to mention, it is not attractive to be overweight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lotta my gf's here have been plus-sized. Think bigger girls are sexy as hell. Plus , being something of a baker it's nice to have someone willing to eat what I make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your personal preferences don't change the facts though.  It's not healthy.  It costs us a lot of money.  Obesity is just as unhealthy and can cause just as many health problems as smoking.
> 
> This woman acts as if dieting and trying to be in shape is a "bad" thing or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Know what results in greater healthcare costs? Stress. Quit worrying about what others are doing and fix yourself first before presuming to fix others.
Click to expand...


Now, if you want to participate in one of MY threads, you are going to have to do better than that, weasel!  

Obesity in America - PublicHealth.org

*WHAT ARE THE CONSEQUENCES?*
*Declining Health*
According to the American Heart Association, one in three U.S. children and teens are now considered overweight or obese. The long term consequences of this childhood obesity epidemic are devastating — the AHA warns that today’s children may be the first generation in U.S. history to lead shorter and less healthy lives than their parents.

Obesity is linked to rising U.S. rates of dozens of chronic illnesses and conditions, including diabetes, heart disease and cancer:


*Diabetes:* An imbalanced diet and a lack of exercise can cause insulin resistance and full-fledged type 2 diabetes. Like obesity, the rate of diabetes have risen nearly 70%since 1995.
*Cardiovascular disease:* This disease is the leading cause of death in the United States, and obesity is the leading risk factor. In 2007, one-quarter of all U.S. deaths were from heart disease.
*Cancer:* A close second behind heart disease as the leading cause of death in America, obesity contributes to many types of cancer. In fact, weight gain and obesity are considered a contributing factor in 20% of new cancer diagnoses.
*Depression:* Numerous studies have suggested a link between depression, obesity, and weight gain, especially among children.
*Reproduction:* Research indicate obesity reduces fertility rates and increases the chance of miscarriage in pregnant women.
*Respiratory disease:* Sleep apnea and obesity hypoventilation syndrome are more common in overweight individuals, as is asthma.
*Cognitive health:* Neurologist have identified a link between obesity and cognitive decline, including memory loss and thinking skills.
*Musculoskeletal disorders:* Obesity is a leading cause of arthritic pain, injuries, and atrophy in muscles and joints, often in the knee, ankle, foot, and shoulder.
*Rising Costs*
Estimates vary, but the annual medical expenses related to obesity Americans are staggering. One recent study from Harvard’s School of Public Health estimates obesity may account for as much as $190 billion annually or 21% of all U.S. medical expenses. Per capita, the cost of medical care for obese patients is estimated to be somewhere between 36% to 150% higher than for non-obese patients.

Indirect costs are far more difficult to calculate, because they include lost productivity from individuals taking leave from work, higher transportation costs, and higher insurance rates. But to get an idea, the average U.S. firm with 1,000 or more employees loses $285,000 per year from such costs associated with obesity.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting tired of hearing these obese people try to make it sound as if obesity is some kind of "fashion statement."  Obesity is bad for our health, costs us billions of dollars in medical expenses and is just as bad as smoking!  Encouraging obesity is like encouraging smoking or any other bad habit.  Obesity is NOT fashionable and for a very good reason!
> 
> While I think the CEO's comments about obese people were rather crude, I think this woman is even worse to push such an unhealthy lifestyle.  If a 10-year-old is on a diet because he or she is overweight, then that is a GOOD thing!
> 
> 'Attractive & Fat' and Abercrombie controversy - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> Jes Baker is cutting retailer Abercrombie & Fitch down to size.
> 
> Baker, who blogs under the name "The Militant Baker" and wears a size 22, changed the brand's A&F logo to "Attractive & Fat" in a mock, black-and-white Abercrombie ad to challenge the line's branding efforts.
> 
> The photos come as a provocative response to contentious comments Abercrombie CEO Mike Jeffries made in a 2006 Salon article about the multibillion-dollar brand's target audience.
> 
> "In every school there are the cool and popular kids, and then there are the not-so-cool kids," Jeffries said. "Candidly, we go after the cool kids. We go after the attractive all-American kid with a great attitude and a lot of friends. A lot of people don't belong [in our clothes], and they can't belong. Are we exclusionary? Absolutely."
> 
> The divisive remarks resurfaced earlier this month after a series of protests went viral, from Greg Karber's video of himself giving homeless people Abercrombie clothing to a Change.org petition for larger sizes by a teenage eating disorder survivor.
> 
> The plus-size community particularly took umbrage to the CEO's business model because the retailer currently does not offer clothes above size 10 or large for women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I challenge the separation of attractive and fat, and I assert that they are compatible regardless of what you believe," Baker, 26, wrote in a public letter addressed to the CEO.
> 
> Jeffries has since apologized in a statement: "While I believe this 7-year-old, resurrected quote has been taken out of context, I sincerely regret that my choice of words was interpreted in a manner that has caused offense."
> 
> Baker spoke to CNN about Jeffries' comments and her motivations to address them. The interview has been edited for clarity and brevity.
> 
> CNN: You start your letter with a preface that Jeffries' opinion "isn't shocking; millions share the same sentiment." The comments are from 2006 -- what motivated you to act on them?
> 
> Jes Baker: It really wasn't upset or outrage at all. I've been an art major for the majority of my academic life, and so I am always trying to find opportunities to do something artistic.
> 
> I just thought we don't see the juxtaposition of typical and atypical bodies in advertising specifically. Since I am a woman and I am fat and that's what I have to work with, I wanted to show that contrast by finding a male model.
> 
> Really, it just came because I wanted to not be angry about it. I wanted to not say, "This is an outrage, I've never heard of this before," but say, "OK, well, look at this. Look at how awesome this is."
> 
> And, I think when you're talking about really serious subjects, and this is kind of serious, it's important to be a little bit cheeky and pull in a little bit of humor so that it's approachable -- and it worked.
> 
> 
> 
> Obesity in itself is not attractive just like being slim and fit is not always attractive. I have seen some attractive obese women. Attractiveness is not necessarily a physical trait. Its how you hold yourself and how you make others feel. Hopefully no one is telling people to become overweight in order to become more attractive. I think the general message is telling people that dont conform to what society considers "ideal" that its ok to feel confident about yourself no matter what your size. You dont have to look like a male preteen with breast implants in order to be attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since when is being slim and fit not attractive?  Lol.  Being slim and fit is definitely preferable to being a fat blob.  Just because you like giant arses doesn't mean they are good for the women who have them!
Click to expand...

Its not at all attractive for a grown woman to look like preteen male with boobs.   A big butt stores excess fat and nutrition for child bearing and protects me from hip bone injuries.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting tired of hearing these obese people try to make it sound as if obesity is some kind of "fashion statement."  Obesity is bad for our health, costs us billions of dollars in medical expenses and is just as bad as smoking!  Encouraging obesity is like encouraging smoking or any other bad habit.  Obesity is NOT fashionable and for a very good reason!
> 
> While I think the CEO's comments about obese people were rather crude, I think this woman is even worse to push such an unhealthy lifestyle.  If a 10-year-old is on a diet because he or she is overweight, then that is a GOOD thing!
> 
> 'Attractive & Fat' and Abercrombie controversy - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> Jes Baker is cutting retailer Abercrombie & Fitch down to size.
> 
> Baker, who blogs under the name "The Militant Baker" and wears a size 22, changed the brand's A&F logo to "Attractive & Fat" in a mock, black-and-white Abercrombie ad to challenge the line's branding efforts.
> 
> The photos come as a provocative response to contentious comments Abercrombie CEO Mike Jeffries made in a 2006 Salon article about the multibillion-dollar brand's target audience.
> 
> "In every school there are the cool and popular kids, and then there are the not-so-cool kids," Jeffries said. "Candidly, we go after the cool kids. We go after the attractive all-American kid with a great attitude and a lot of friends. A lot of people don't belong [in our clothes], and they can't belong. Are we exclusionary? Absolutely."
> 
> The divisive remarks resurfaced earlier this month after a series of protests went viral, from Greg Karber's video of himself giving homeless people Abercrombie clothing to a Change.org petition for larger sizes by a teenage eating disorder survivor.
> 
> The plus-size community particularly took umbrage to the CEO's business model because the retailer currently does not offer clothes above size 10 or large for women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I challenge the separation of attractive and fat, and I assert that they are compatible regardless of what you believe," Baker, 26, wrote in a public letter addressed to the CEO.
> 
> Jeffries has since apologized in a statement: "While I believe this 7-year-old, resurrected quote has been taken out of context, I sincerely regret that my choice of words was interpreted in a manner that has caused offense."
> 
> Baker spoke to CNN about Jeffries' comments and her motivations to address them. The interview has been edited for clarity and brevity.
> 
> CNN: You start your letter with a preface that Jeffries' opinion "isn't shocking; millions share the same sentiment." The comments are from 2006 -- what motivated you to act on them?
> 
> Jes Baker: It really wasn't upset or outrage at all. I've been an art major for the majority of my academic life, and so I am always trying to find opportunities to do something artistic.
> 
> I just thought we don't see the juxtaposition of typical and atypical bodies in advertising specifically. Since I am a woman and I am fat and that's what I have to work with, I wanted to show that contrast by finding a male model.
> 
> Really, it just came because I wanted to not be angry about it. I wanted to not say, "This is an outrage, I've never heard of this before," but say, "OK, well, look at this. Look at how awesome this is."
> 
> And, I think when you're talking about really serious subjects, and this is kind of serious, it's important to be a little bit cheeky and pull in a little bit of humor so that it's approachable -- and it worked.
> 
> 
> 
> Obesity in itself is not attractive just like being slim and fit is not always attractive. I have seen some attractive obese women. Attractiveness is not necessarily a physical trait. Its how you hold yourself and how you make others feel. Hopefully no one is telling people to become overweight in order to become more attractive. I think the general message is telling people that dont conform to what society considers "ideal" that its ok to feel confident about yourself no matter what your size. You dont have to look like a male preteen with breast implants in order to be attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since when is being slim and fit not attractive?  Lol.  Being slim and fit is definitely preferable to being a fat blob.  Just because you like giant arses doesn't mean they are good for the women who have them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not at all attractive for a grown woman to look like preteen male with boobs.   A big butt stores excess fat and nutrition for child bearing and protects me from hip bone injuries.
Click to expand...


There is a happy medium between bone thin and having an arse the size of Texas!


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting tired of hearing these obese people try to make it sound as if obesity is some kind of "fashion statement."  Obesity is bad for our health, costs us billions of dollars in medical expenses and is just as bad as smoking!  Encouraging obesity is like encouraging smoking or any other bad habit.  Obesity is NOT fashionable and for a very good reason!
> 
> While I think the CEO's comments about obese people were rather crude, I think this woman is even worse to push such an unhealthy lifestyle.  If a 10-year-old is on a diet because he or she is overweight, then that is a GOOD thing!
> 
> 'Attractive & Fat' and Abercrombie controversy - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> Jes Baker is cutting retailer Abercrombie & Fitch down to size.
> 
> Baker, who blogs under the name "The Militant Baker" and wears a size 22, changed the brand's A&F logo to "Attractive & Fat" in a mock, black-and-white Abercrombie ad to challenge the line's branding efforts.
> 
> The photos come as a provocative response to contentious comments Abercrombie CEO Mike Jeffries made in a 2006 Salon article about the multibillion-dollar brand's target audience.
> 
> "In every school there are the cool and popular kids, and then there are the not-so-cool kids," Jeffries said. "Candidly, we go after the cool kids. We go after the attractive all-American kid with a great attitude and a lot of friends. A lot of people don't belong [in our clothes], and they can't belong. Are we exclusionary? Absolutely."
> 
> The divisive remarks resurfaced earlier this month after a series of protests went viral, from Greg Karber's video of himself giving homeless people Abercrombie clothing to a Change.org petition for larger sizes by a teenage eating disorder survivor.
> 
> The plus-size community particularly took umbrage to the CEO's business model because the retailer currently does not offer clothes above size 10 or large for women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I challenge the separation of attractive and fat, and I assert that they are compatible regardless of what you believe," Baker, 26, wrote in a public letter addressed to the CEO.
> 
> Jeffries has since apologized in a statement: "While I believe this 7-year-old, resurrected quote has been taken out of context, I sincerely regret that my choice of words was interpreted in a manner that has caused offense."
> 
> Baker spoke to CNN about Jeffries' comments and her motivations to address them. The interview has been edited for clarity and brevity.
> 
> CNN: You start your letter with a preface that Jeffries' opinion "isn't shocking; millions share the same sentiment." The comments are from 2006 -- what motivated you to act on them?
> 
> Jes Baker: It really wasn't upset or outrage at all. I've been an art major for the majority of my academic life, and so I am always trying to find opportunities to do something artistic.
> 
> I just thought we don't see the juxtaposition of typical and atypical bodies in advertising specifically. Since I am a woman and I am fat and that's what I have to work with, I wanted to show that contrast by finding a male model.
> 
> Really, it just came because I wanted to not be angry about it. I wanted to not say, "This is an outrage, I've never heard of this before," but say, "OK, well, look at this. Look at how awesome this is."
> 
> And, I think when you're talking about really serious subjects, and this is kind of serious, it's important to be a little bit cheeky and pull in a little bit of humor so that it's approachable -- and it worked.
> 
> 
> 
> Obesity in itself is not attractive just like being slim and fit is not always attractive. I have seen some attractive obese women. Attractiveness is not necessarily a physical trait. Its how you hold yourself and how you make others feel. Hopefully no one is telling people to become overweight in order to become more attractive. I think the general message is telling people that dont conform to what society considers "ideal" that its ok to feel confident about yourself no matter what your size. You dont have to look like a male preteen with breast implants in order to be attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since when is being slim and fit not attractive?  Lol.  Being slim and fit is definitely preferable to being a fat blob.  Just because you like giant arses doesn't mean they are good for the women who have them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not at all attractive for a grown woman to look like preteen male with boobs.   A big butt stores excess fat and nutrition for child bearing and protects me from hip bone injuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a happy medium between bone thin and having an arse the size of Texas!
Click to expand...

I agree but the medium should never be flat. I start at your "medium" and go up.  Its just as unhealthy physically and mentally to be under weight.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting tired of hearing these obese people try to make it sound as if obesity is some kind of "fashion statement."  Obesity is bad for our health, costs us billions of dollars in medical expenses and is just as bad as smoking!  Encouraging obesity is like encouraging smoking or any other bad habit.  Obesity is NOT fashionable and for a very good reason!
> 
> While I think the CEO's comments about obese people were rather crude, I think this woman is even worse to push such an unhealthy lifestyle.  If a 10-year-old is on a diet because he or she is overweight, then that is a GOOD thing!
> 
> 'Attractive & Fat' and Abercrombie controversy - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> Jes Baker is cutting retailer Abercrombie & Fitch down to size.
> 
> Baker, who blogs under the name "The Militant Baker" and wears a size 22, changed the brand's A&F logo to "Attractive & Fat" in a mock, black-and-white Abercrombie ad to challenge the line's branding efforts.
> 
> The photos come as a provocative response to contentious comments Abercrombie CEO Mike Jeffries made in a 2006 Salon article about the multibillion-dollar brand's target audience.
> 
> "In every school there are the cool and popular kids, and then there are the not-so-cool kids," Jeffries said. "Candidly, we go after the cool kids. We go after the attractive all-American kid with a great attitude and a lot of friends. A lot of people don't belong [in our clothes], and they can't belong. Are we exclusionary? Absolutely."
> 
> The divisive remarks resurfaced earlier this month after a series of protests went viral, from Greg Karber's video of himself giving homeless people Abercrombie clothing to a Change.org petition for larger sizes by a teenage eating disorder survivor.
> 
> The plus-size community particularly took umbrage to the CEO's business model because the retailer currently does not offer clothes above size 10 or large for women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I challenge the separation of attractive and fat, and I assert that they are compatible regardless of what you believe," Baker, 26, wrote in a public letter addressed to the CEO.
> 
> Jeffries has since apologized in a statement: "While I believe this 7-year-old, resurrected quote has been taken out of context, I sincerely regret that my choice of words was interpreted in a manner that has caused offense."
> 
> Baker spoke to CNN about Jeffries' comments and her motivations to address them. The interview has been edited for clarity and brevity.
> 
> CNN: You start your letter with a preface that Jeffries' opinion "isn't shocking; millions share the same sentiment." The comments are from 2006 -- what motivated you to act on them?
> 
> Jes Baker: It really wasn't upset or outrage at all. I've been an art major for the majority of my academic life, and so I am always trying to find opportunities to do something artistic.
> 
> I just thought we don't see the juxtaposition of typical and atypical bodies in advertising specifically. Since I am a woman and I am fat and that's what I have to work with, I wanted to show that contrast by finding a male model.
> 
> Really, it just came because I wanted to not be angry about it. I wanted to not say, "This is an outrage, I've never heard of this before," but say, "OK, well, look at this. Look at how awesome this is."
> 
> And, I think when you're talking about really serious subjects, and this is kind of serious, it's important to be a little bit cheeky and pull in a little bit of humor so that it's approachable -- and it worked.
> 
> 
> 
> Obesity in itself is not attractive just like being slim and fit is not always attractive. I have seen some attractive obese women. Attractiveness is not necessarily a physical trait. Its how you hold yourself and how you make others feel. Hopefully no one is telling people to become overweight in order to become more attractive. I think the general message is telling people that dont conform to what society considers "ideal" that its ok to feel confident about yourself no matter what your size. You dont have to look like a male preteen with breast implants in order to be attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since when is being slim and fit not attractive?  Lol.  Being slim and fit is definitely preferable to being a fat blob.  Just because you like giant arses doesn't mean they are good for the women who have them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not at all attractive for a grown woman to look like preteen male with boobs.   A big butt stores excess fat and nutrition for child bearing and protects me from hip bone injuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a happy medium between bone thin and having an arse the size of Texas!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree but the medium should never be flat. I start at your "medium" and go up.  Its just as unhealthy physically and mentally to be under weight.
Click to expand...


We aren't talking about people who are "underweight."  We are talking about people who are obese who cost us tons of money with their health problems.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting tired of hearing these obese people try to make it sound as if obesity is some kind of "fashion statement."  Obesity is bad for our health, costs us billions of dollars in medical expenses and is just as bad as smoking!  Encouraging obesity is like encouraging smoking or any other bad habit.  Obesity is NOT fashionable and for a very good reason!
> 
> While I think the CEO's comments about obese people were rather crude, I think this woman is even worse to push such an unhealthy lifestyle.  If a 10-year-old is on a diet because he or she is overweight, then that is a GOOD thing!
> 
> 'Attractive & Fat' and Abercrombie controversy - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> Jes Baker is cutting retailer Abercrombie & Fitch down to size.
> 
> Baker, who blogs under the name "The Militant Baker" and wears a size 22, changed the brand's A&F logo to "Attractive & Fat" in a mock, black-and-white Abercrombie ad to challenge the line's branding efforts.
> 
> The photos come as a provocative response to contentious comments Abercrombie CEO Mike Jeffries made in a 2006 Salon article about the multibillion-dollar brand's target audience.
> 
> "In every school there are the cool and popular kids, and then there are the not-so-cool kids," Jeffries said. "Candidly, we go after the cool kids. We go after the attractive all-American kid with a great attitude and a lot of friends. A lot of people don't belong [in our clothes], and they can't belong. Are we exclusionary? Absolutely."
> 
> The divisive remarks resurfaced earlier this month after a series of protests went viral, from Greg Karber's video of himself giving homeless people Abercrombie clothing to a Change.org petition for larger sizes by a teenage eating disorder survivor.
> 
> The plus-size community particularly took umbrage to the CEO's business model because the retailer currently does not offer clothes above size 10 or large for women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I challenge the separation of attractive and fat, and I assert that they are compatible regardless of what you believe," Baker, 26, wrote in a public letter addressed to the CEO.
> 
> Jeffries has since apologized in a statement: "While I believe this 7-year-old, resurrected quote has been taken out of context, I sincerely regret that my choice of words was interpreted in a manner that has caused offense."
> 
> Baker spoke to CNN about Jeffries' comments and her motivations to address them. The interview has been edited for clarity and brevity.
> 
> CNN: You start your letter with a preface that Jeffries' opinion "isn't shocking; millions share the same sentiment." The comments are from 2006 -- what motivated you to act on them?
> 
> Jes Baker: It really wasn't upset or outrage at all. I've been an art major for the majority of my academic life, and so I am always trying to find opportunities to do something artistic.
> 
> I just thought we don't see the juxtaposition of typical and atypical bodies in advertising specifically. Since I am a woman and I am fat and that's what I have to work with, I wanted to show that contrast by finding a male model.
> 
> Really, it just came because I wanted to not be angry about it. I wanted to not say, "This is an outrage, I've never heard of this before," but say, "OK, well, look at this. Look at how awesome this is."
> 
> And, I think when you're talking about really serious subjects, and this is kind of serious, it's important to be a little bit cheeky and pull in a little bit of humor so that it's approachable -- and it worked.
> 
> 
> 
> Obesity in itself is not attractive just like being slim and fit is not always attractive. I have seen some attractive obese women. Attractiveness is not necessarily a physical trait. Its how you hold yourself and how you make others feel. Hopefully no one is telling people to become overweight in order to become more attractive. I think the general message is telling people that dont conform to what society considers "ideal" that its ok to feel confident about yourself no matter what your size. You dont have to look like a male preteen with breast implants in order to be attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since when is being slim and fit not attractive?  Lol.  Being slim and fit is definitely preferable to being a fat blob.  Just because you like giant arses doesn't mean they are good for the women who have them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not at all attractive for a grown woman to look like preteen male with boobs.   A big butt stores excess fat and nutrition for child bearing and protects me from hip bone injuries.
Click to expand...


Again, she is not fat.  Look at how small her waist is.  She works out.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obesity in itself is not attractive just like being slim and fit is not always attractive. I have seen some attractive obese women. Attractiveness is not necessarily a physical trait. Its how you hold yourself and how you make others feel. Hopefully no one is telling people to become overweight in order to become more attractive. I think the general message is telling people that dont conform to what society considers "ideal" that its ok to feel confident about yourself no matter what your size. You dont have to look like a male preteen with breast implants in order to be attractive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when is being slim and fit not attractive?  Lol.  Being slim and fit is definitely preferable to being a fat blob.  Just because you like giant arses doesn't mean they are good for the women who have them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not at all attractive for a grown woman to look like preteen male with boobs.   A big butt stores excess fat and nutrition for child bearing and protects me from hip bone injuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a happy medium between bone thin and having an arse the size of Texas!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree but the medium should never be flat. I start at your "medium" and go up.  Its just as unhealthy physically and mentally to be under weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We aren't talking about people who are "underweight."  We are talking about people who are obese who cost us tons of money with their health problems.
Click to expand...

Underweight people cost us money as well with their health problems. Bulimia and anorexia are huge problems.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting tired of hearing these obese people try to make it sound as if obesity is some kind of "fashion statement."  Obesity is bad for our health, costs us billions of dollars in medical expenses and is just as bad as smoking!  Encouraging obesity is like encouraging smoking or any other bad habit.  Obesity is NOT fashionable and for a very good reason!
> 
> While I think the CEO's comments about obese people were rather crude, I think this woman is even worse to push such an unhealthy lifestyle.  If a 10-year-old is on a diet because he or she is overweight, then that is a GOOD thing!
> 
> 'Attractive & Fat' and Abercrombie controversy - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> Jes Baker is cutting retailer Abercrombie & Fitch down to size.
> 
> Baker, who blogs under the name "The Militant Baker" and wears a size 22, changed the brand's A&F logo to "Attractive & Fat" in a mock, black-and-white Abercrombie ad to challenge the line's branding efforts.
> 
> The photos come as a provocative response to contentious comments Abercrombie CEO Mike Jeffries made in a 2006 Salon article about the multibillion-dollar brand's target audience.
> 
> "In every school there are the cool and popular kids, and then there are the not-so-cool kids," Jeffries said. "Candidly, we go after the cool kids. We go after the attractive all-American kid with a great attitude and a lot of friends. A lot of people don't belong [in our clothes], and they can't belong. Are we exclusionary? Absolutely."
> 
> The divisive remarks resurfaced earlier this month after a series of protests went viral, from Greg Karber's video of himself giving homeless people Abercrombie clothing to a Change.org petition for larger sizes by a teenage eating disorder survivor.
> 
> The plus-size community particularly took umbrage to the CEO's business model because the retailer currently does not offer clothes above size 10 or large for women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I challenge the separation of attractive and fat, and I assert that they are compatible regardless of what you believe," Baker, 26, wrote in a public letter addressed to the CEO.
> 
> Jeffries has since apologized in a statement: "While I believe this 7-year-old, resurrected quote has been taken out of context, I sincerely regret that my choice of words was interpreted in a manner that has caused offense."
> 
> Baker spoke to CNN about Jeffries' comments and her motivations to address them. The interview has been edited for clarity and brevity.
> 
> CNN: You start your letter with a preface that Jeffries' opinion "isn't shocking; millions share the same sentiment." The comments are from 2006 -- what motivated you to act on them?
> 
> Jes Baker: It really wasn't upset or outrage at all. I've been an art major for the majority of my academic life, and so I am always trying to find opportunities to do something artistic.
> 
> I just thought we don't see the juxtaposition of typical and atypical bodies in advertising specifically. Since I am a woman and I am fat and that's what I have to work with, I wanted to show that contrast by finding a male model.
> 
> Really, it just came because I wanted to not be angry about it. I wanted to not say, "This is an outrage, I've never heard of this before," but say, "OK, well, look at this. Look at how awesome this is."
> 
> And, I think when you're talking about really serious subjects, and this is kind of serious, it's important to be a little bit cheeky and pull in a little bit of humor so that it's approachable -- and it worked.
> 
> 
> 
> Obesity in itself is not attractive just like being slim and fit is not always attractive. I have seen some attractive obese women. Attractiveness is not necessarily a physical trait. Its how you hold yourself and how you make others feel. Hopefully no one is telling people to become overweight in order to become more attractive. I think the general message is telling people that dont conform to what society considers "ideal" that its ok to feel confident about yourself no matter what your size. You dont have to look like a male preteen with breast implants in order to be attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since when is being slim and fit not attractive?  Lol.  Being slim and fit is definitely preferable to being a fat blob.  Just because you like giant arses doesn't mean they are good for the women who have them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not at all attractive for a grown woman to look like preteen male with boobs.   A big butt stores excess fat and nutrition for child bearing and protects me from hip bone injuries.
Click to expand...


WTF is wrong with you?  Do you not know the difference between muscle and fat?


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting tired of hearing these obese people try to make it sound as if obesity is some kind of "fashion statement."  Obesity is bad for our health, costs us billions of dollars in medical expenses and is just as bad as smoking!  Encouraging obesity is like encouraging smoking or any other bad habit.  Obesity is NOT fashionable and for a very good reason!
> 
> While I think the CEO's comments about obese people were rather crude, I think this woman is even worse to push such an unhealthy lifestyle.  If a 10-year-old is on a diet because he or she is overweight, then that is a GOOD thing!
> 
> 'Attractive & Fat' and Abercrombie controversy - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> Jes Baker is cutting retailer Abercrombie & Fitch down to size.
> 
> Baker, who blogs under the name "The Militant Baker" and wears a size 22, changed the brand's A&F logo to "Attractive & Fat" in a mock, black-and-white Abercrombie ad to challenge the line's branding efforts.
> 
> The photos come as a provocative response to contentious comments Abercrombie CEO Mike Jeffries made in a 2006 Salon article about the multibillion-dollar brand's target audience.
> 
> "In every school there are the cool and popular kids, and then there are the not-so-cool kids," Jeffries said. "Candidly, we go after the cool kids. We go after the attractive all-American kid with a great attitude and a lot of friends. A lot of people don't belong [in our clothes], and they can't belong. Are we exclusionary? Absolutely."
> 
> The divisive remarks resurfaced earlier this month after a series of protests went viral, from Greg Karber's video of himself giving homeless people Abercrombie clothing to a Change.org petition for larger sizes by a teenage eating disorder survivor.
> 
> The plus-size community particularly took umbrage to the CEO's business model because the retailer currently does not offer clothes above size 10 or large for women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I challenge the separation of attractive and fat, and I assert that they are compatible regardless of what you believe," Baker, 26, wrote in a public letter addressed to the CEO.
> 
> Jeffries has since apologized in a statement: "While I believe this 7-year-old, resurrected quote has been taken out of context, I sincerely regret that my choice of words was interpreted in a manner that has caused offense."
> 
> Baker spoke to CNN about Jeffries' comments and her motivations to address them. The interview has been edited for clarity and brevity.
> 
> CNN: You start your letter with a preface that Jeffries' opinion "isn't shocking; millions share the same sentiment." The comments are from 2006 -- what motivated you to act on them?
> 
> Jes Baker: It really wasn't upset or outrage at all. I've been an art major for the majority of my academic life, and so I am always trying to find opportunities to do something artistic.
> 
> I just thought we don't see the juxtaposition of typical and atypical bodies in advertising specifically. Since I am a woman and I am fat and that's what I have to work with, I wanted to show that contrast by finding a male model.
> 
> Really, it just came because I wanted to not be angry about it. I wanted to not say, "This is an outrage, I've never heard of this before," but say, "OK, well, look at this. Look at how awesome this is."
> 
> And, I think when you're talking about really serious subjects, and this is kind of serious, it's important to be a little bit cheeky and pull in a little bit of humor so that it's approachable -- and it worked.
> 
> 
> 
> Obesity in itself is not attractive just like being slim and fit is not always attractive. I have seen some attractive obese women. Attractiveness is not necessarily a physical trait. Its how you hold yourself and how you make others feel. Hopefully no one is telling people to become overweight in order to become more attractive. I think the general message is telling people that dont conform to what society considers "ideal" that its ok to feel confident about yourself no matter what your size. You dont have to look like a male preteen with breast implants in order to be attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since when is being slim and fit not attractive?  Lol.  Being slim and fit is definitely preferable to being a fat blob.  Just because you like giant arses doesn't mean they are good for the women who have them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not at all attractive for a grown woman to look like preteen male with boobs.   A big butt stores excess fat and nutrition for child bearing and protects me from hip bone injuries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, she is not fat.  Look at how small her waist is.  She works out.
Click to expand...

I've heard plenty of people claim women like her are fat. None of them were Black guys but....


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since when is being slim and fit not attractive?  Lol.  Being slim and fit is definitely preferable to being a fat blob.  Just because you like giant arses doesn't mean they are good for the women who have them!
> 
> 
> 
> Its not at all attractive for a grown woman to look like preteen male with boobs.   A big butt stores excess fat and nutrition for child bearing and protects me from hip bone injuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a happy medium between bone thin and having an arse the size of Texas!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree but the medium should never be flat. I start at your "medium" and go up.  Its just as unhealthy physically and mentally to be under weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We aren't talking about people who are "underweight."  We are talking about people who are obese who cost us tons of money with their health problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Underweight people cost us money as well with their health problems. Bulimia and anorexia are huge problems.
Click to expand...


No, sorry.  Those problems are not NEARLY as extensive as our obesity problem.  Anorexia and bulimia are psychiatric issues too.  WRONG thread.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting tired of hearing these obese people try to make it sound as if obesity is some kind of "fashion statement."  Obesity is bad for our health, costs us billions of dollars in medical expenses and is just as bad as smoking!  Encouraging obesity is like encouraging smoking or any other bad habit.  Obesity is NOT fashionable and for a very good reason!
> 
> While I think the CEO's comments about obese people were rather crude, I think this woman is even worse to push such an unhealthy lifestyle.  If a 10-year-old is on a diet because he or she is overweight, then that is a GOOD thing!
> 
> 'Attractive & Fat' and Abercrombie controversy - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> Jes Baker is cutting retailer Abercrombie & Fitch down to size.
> 
> Baker, who blogs under the name "The Militant Baker" and wears a size 22, changed the brand's A&F logo to "Attractive & Fat" in a mock, black-and-white Abercrombie ad to challenge the line's branding efforts.
> 
> The photos come as a provocative response to contentious comments Abercrombie CEO Mike Jeffries made in a 2006 Salon article about the multibillion-dollar brand's target audience.
> 
> "In every school there are the cool and popular kids, and then there are the not-so-cool kids," Jeffries said. "Candidly, we go after the cool kids. We go after the attractive all-American kid with a great attitude and a lot of friends. A lot of people don't belong [in our clothes], and they can't belong. Are we exclusionary? Absolutely."
> 
> The divisive remarks resurfaced earlier this month after a series of protests went viral, from Greg Karber's video of himself giving homeless people Abercrombie clothing to a Change.org petition for larger sizes by a teenage eating disorder survivor.
> 
> The plus-size community particularly took umbrage to the CEO's business model because the retailer currently does not offer clothes above size 10 or large for women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I challenge the separation of attractive and fat, and I assert that they are compatible regardless of what you believe," Baker, 26, wrote in a public letter addressed to the CEO.
> 
> Jeffries has since apologized in a statement: "While I believe this 7-year-old, resurrected quote has been taken out of context, I sincerely regret that my choice of words was interpreted in a manner that has caused offense."
> 
> Baker spoke to CNN about Jeffries' comments and her motivations to address them. The interview has been edited for clarity and brevity.
> 
> CNN: You start your letter with a preface that Jeffries' opinion "isn't shocking; millions share the same sentiment." The comments are from 2006 -- what motivated you to act on them?
> 
> Jes Baker: It really wasn't upset or outrage at all. I've been an art major for the majority of my academic life, and so I am always trying to find opportunities to do something artistic.
> 
> I just thought we don't see the juxtaposition of typical and atypical bodies in advertising specifically. Since I am a woman and I am fat and that's what I have to work with, I wanted to show that contrast by finding a male model.
> 
> Really, it just came because I wanted to not be angry about it. I wanted to not say, "This is an outrage, I've never heard of this before," but say, "OK, well, look at this. Look at how awesome this is."
> 
> And, I think when you're talking about really serious subjects, and this is kind of serious, it's important to be a little bit cheeky and pull in a little bit of humor so that it's approachable -- and it worked.
> 
> 
> 
> Obesity in itself is not attractive just like being slim and fit is not always attractive. I have seen some attractive obese women. Attractiveness is not necessarily a physical trait. Its how you hold yourself and how you make others feel. Hopefully no one is telling people to become overweight in order to become more attractive. I think the general message is telling people that dont conform to what society considers "ideal" that its ok to feel confident about yourself no matter what your size. You dont have to look like a male preteen with breast implants in order to be attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since when is being slim and fit not attractive?  Lol.  Being slim and fit is definitely preferable to being a fat blob.  Just because you like giant arses doesn't mean they are good for the women who have them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not at all attractive for a grown woman to look like preteen male with boobs.   A big butt stores excess fat and nutrition for child bearing and protects me from hip bone injuries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF is wrong with you?  Do you not know the difference between muscle and fat?
Click to expand...

Thats not muscle. Trust me.


----------



## martybegan

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting tired of hearing these obese people try to make it sound as if obesity is some kind of "fashion statement."  Obesity is bad for our health, costs us billions of dollars in medical expenses and is just as bad as smoking!  Encouraging obesity is like encouraging smoking or any other bad habit.  Obesity is NOT fashionable and for a very good reason!
> 
> While I think the CEO's comments about obese people were rather crude, I think this woman is even worse to push such an unhealthy lifestyle.  If a 10-year-old is on a diet because he or she is overweight, then that is a GOOD thing!
> 
> 'Attractive & Fat' and Abercrombie controversy - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> Jes Baker is cutting retailer Abercrombie & Fitch down to size.
> 
> Baker, who blogs under the name "The Militant Baker" and wears a size 22, changed the brand's A&F logo to "Attractive & Fat" in a mock, black-and-white Abercrombie ad to challenge the line's branding efforts.
> 
> The photos come as a provocative response to contentious comments Abercrombie CEO Mike Jeffries made in a 2006 Salon article about the multibillion-dollar brand's target audience.
> 
> "In every school there are the cool and popular kids, and then there are the not-so-cool kids," Jeffries said. "Candidly, we go after the cool kids. We go after the attractive all-American kid with a great attitude and a lot of friends. A lot of people don't belong [in our clothes], and they can't belong. Are we exclusionary? Absolutely."
> 
> The divisive remarks resurfaced earlier this month after a series of protests went viral, from Greg Karber's video of himself giving homeless people Abercrombie clothing to a Change.org petition for larger sizes by a teenage eating disorder survivor.
> 
> The plus-size community particularly took umbrage to the CEO's business model because the retailer currently does not offer clothes above size 10 or large for women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I challenge the separation of attractive and fat, and I assert that they are compatible regardless of what you believe," Baker, 26, wrote in a public letter addressed to the CEO.
> 
> Jeffries has since apologized in a statement: "While I believe this 7-year-old, resurrected quote has been taken out of context, I sincerely regret that my choice of words was interpreted in a manner that has caused offense."
> 
> Baker spoke to CNN about Jeffries' comments and her motivations to address them. The interview has been edited for clarity and brevity.
> 
> CNN: You start your letter with a preface that Jeffries' opinion "isn't shocking; millions share the same sentiment." The comments are from 2006 -- what motivated you to act on them?
> 
> Jes Baker: It really wasn't upset or outrage at all. I've been an art major for the majority of my academic life, and so I am always trying to find opportunities to do something artistic.
> 
> I just thought we don't see the juxtaposition of typical and atypical bodies in advertising specifically. Since I am a woman and I am fat and that's what I have to work with, I wanted to show that contrast by finding a male model.
> 
> Really, it just came because I wanted to not be angry about it. I wanted to not say, "This is an outrage, I've never heard of this before," but say, "OK, well, look at this. Look at how awesome this is."
> 
> And, I think when you're talking about really serious subjects, and this is kind of serious, it's important to be a little bit cheeky and pull in a little bit of humor so that it's approachable -- and it worked.
> 
> 
> 
> Obesity in itself is not attractive just like being slim and fit is not always attractive. I have seen some attractive obese women. Attractiveness is not necessarily a physical trait. Its how you hold yourself and how you make others feel. Hopefully no one is telling people to become overweight in order to become more attractive. I think the general message is telling people that dont conform to what society considers "ideal" that its ok to feel confident about yourself no matter what your size. You dont have to look like a male preteen with breast implants in order to be attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since when is being slim and fit not attractive?  Lol.  Being slim and fit is definitely preferable to being a fat blob.  Just because you like giant arses doesn't mean they are good for the women who have them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not at all attractive for a grown woman to look like preteen male with boobs.   A big butt stores excess fat and nutrition for child bearing and protects me from hip bone injuries.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting tired of hearing these obese people try to make it sound as if obesity is some kind of "fashion statement."  Obesity is bad for our health, costs us billions of dollars in medical expenses and is just as bad as smoking!  Encouraging obesity is like encouraging smoking or any other bad habit.  Obesity is NOT fashionable and for a very good reason!
> 
> While I think the CEO's comments about obese people were rather crude, I think this woman is even worse to push such an unhealthy lifestyle.  If a 10-year-old is on a diet because he or she is overweight, then that is a GOOD thing!
> 
> 'Attractive & Fat' and Abercrombie controversy - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> Jes Baker is cutting retailer Abercrombie & Fitch down to size.
> 
> Baker, who blogs under the name "The Militant Baker" and wears a size 22, changed the brand's A&F logo to "Attractive & Fat" in a mock, black-and-white Abercrombie ad to challenge the line's branding efforts.
> 
> The photos come as a provocative response to contentious comments Abercrombie CEO Mike Jeffries made in a 2006 Salon article about the multibillion-dollar brand's target audience.
> 
> "In every school there are the cool and popular kids, and then there are the not-so-cool kids," Jeffries said. "Candidly, we go after the cool kids. We go after the attractive all-American kid with a great attitude and a lot of friends. A lot of people don't belong [in our clothes], and they can't belong. Are we exclusionary? Absolutely."
> 
> The divisive remarks resurfaced earlier this month after a series of protests went viral, from Greg Karber's video of himself giving homeless people Abercrombie clothing to a Change.org petition for larger sizes by a teenage eating disorder survivor.
> 
> The plus-size community particularly took umbrage to the CEO's business model because the retailer currently does not offer clothes above size 10 or large for women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I challenge the separation of attractive and fat, and I assert that they are compatible regardless of what you believe," Baker, 26, wrote in a public letter addressed to the CEO.
> 
> Jeffries has since apologized in a statement: "While I believe this 7-year-old, resurrected quote has been taken out of context, I sincerely regret that my choice of words was interpreted in a manner that has caused offense."
> 
> Baker spoke to CNN about Jeffries' comments and her motivations to address them. The interview has been edited for clarity and brevity.
> 
> CNN: You start your letter with a preface that Jeffries' opinion "isn't shocking; millions share the same sentiment." The comments are from 2006 -- what motivated you to act on them?
> 
> Jes Baker: It really wasn't upset or outrage at all. I've been an art major for the majority of my academic life, and so I am always trying to find opportunities to do something artistic.
> 
> I just thought we don't see the juxtaposition of typical and atypical bodies in advertising specifically. Since I am a woman and I am fat and that's what I have to work with, I wanted to show that contrast by finding a male model.
> 
> Really, it just came because I wanted to not be angry about it. I wanted to not say, "This is an outrage, I've never heard of this before," but say, "OK, well, look at this. Look at how awesome this is."
> 
> And, I think when you're talking about really serious subjects, and this is kind of serious, it's important to be a little bit cheeky and pull in a little bit of humor so that it's approachable -- and it worked.
> 
> 
> 
> Obesity in itself is not attractive just like being slim and fit is not always attractive. I have seen some attractive obese women. Attractiveness is not necessarily a physical trait. Its how you hold yourself and how you make others feel. Hopefully no one is telling people to become overweight in order to become more attractive. I think the general message is telling people that dont conform to what society considers "ideal" that its ok to feel confident about yourself no matter what your size. You dont have to look like a male preteen with breast implants in order to be attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since when is being slim and fit not attractive?  Lol.  Being slim and fit is definitely preferable to being a fat blob.  Just because you like giant arses doesn't mean they are good for the women who have them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not at all attractive for a grown woman to look like preteen male with boobs.   A big butt stores excess fat and nutrition for child bearing and protects me from hip bone injuries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, she is not fat.  Look at how small her waist is.  She works out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've heard plenty of people claim women like her are fat. None of them were Black guys but....
Click to expand...


Did you read the link to my OP and see the picture of the woman who wrote the article we are discussing?


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting tired of hearing these obese people try to make it sound as if obesity is some kind of "fashion statement."  Obesity is bad for our health, costs us billions of dollars in medical expenses and is just as bad as smoking!  Encouraging obesity is like encouraging smoking or any other bad habit.  Obesity is NOT fashionable and for a very good reason!
> 
> While I think the CEO's comments about obese people were rather crude, I think this woman is even worse to push such an unhealthy lifestyle.  If a 10-year-old is on a diet because he or she is overweight, then that is a GOOD thing!
> 
> 'Attractive & Fat' and Abercrombie controversy - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> Jes Baker is cutting retailer Abercrombie & Fitch down to size.
> 
> Baker, who blogs under the name "The Militant Baker" and wears a size 22, changed the brand's A&F logo to "Attractive & Fat" in a mock, black-and-white Abercrombie ad to challenge the line's branding efforts.
> 
> The photos come as a provocative response to contentious comments Abercrombie CEO Mike Jeffries made in a 2006 Salon article about the multibillion-dollar brand's target audience.
> 
> "In every school there are the cool and popular kids, and then there are the not-so-cool kids," Jeffries said. "Candidly, we go after the cool kids. We go after the attractive all-American kid with a great attitude and a lot of friends. A lot of people don't belong [in our clothes], and they can't belong. Are we exclusionary? Absolutely."
> 
> The divisive remarks resurfaced earlier this month after a series of protests went viral, from Greg Karber's video of himself giving homeless people Abercrombie clothing to a Change.org petition for larger sizes by a teenage eating disorder survivor.
> 
> The plus-size community particularly took umbrage to the CEO's business model because the retailer currently does not offer clothes above size 10 or large for women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I challenge the separation of attractive and fat, and I assert that they are compatible regardless of what you believe," Baker, 26, wrote in a public letter addressed to the CEO.
> 
> Jeffries has since apologized in a statement: "While I believe this 7-year-old, resurrected quote has been taken out of context, I sincerely regret that my choice of words was interpreted in a manner that has caused offense."
> 
> Baker spoke to CNN about Jeffries' comments and her motivations to address them. The interview has been edited for clarity and brevity.
> 
> CNN: You start your letter with a preface that Jeffries' opinion "isn't shocking; millions share the same sentiment." The comments are from 2006 -- what motivated you to act on them?
> 
> Jes Baker: It really wasn't upset or outrage at all. I've been an art major for the majority of my academic life, and so I am always trying to find opportunities to do something artistic.
> 
> I just thought we don't see the juxtaposition of typical and atypical bodies in advertising specifically. Since I am a woman and I am fat and that's what I have to work with, I wanted to show that contrast by finding a male model.
> 
> Really, it just came because I wanted to not be angry about it. I wanted to not say, "This is an outrage, I've never heard of this before," but say, "OK, well, look at this. Look at how awesome this is."
> 
> And, I think when you're talking about really serious subjects, and this is kind of serious, it's important to be a little bit cheeky and pull in a little bit of humor so that it's approachable -- and it worked.
> 
> 
> 
> Obesity in itself is not attractive just like being slim and fit is not always attractive. I have seen some attractive obese women. Attractiveness is not necessarily a physical trait. Its how you hold yourself and how you make others feel. Hopefully no one is telling people to become overweight in order to become more attractive. I think the general message is telling people that dont conform to what society considers "ideal" that its ok to feel confident about yourself no matter what your size. You dont have to look like a male preteen with breast implants in order to be attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since when is being slim and fit not attractive?  Lol.  Being slim and fit is definitely preferable to being a fat blob.  Just because you like giant arses doesn't mean they are good for the women who have them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not at all attractive for a grown woman to look like preteen male with boobs.   A big butt stores excess fat and nutrition for child bearing and protects me from hip bone injuries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF is wrong with you?  Do you not know the difference between muscle and fat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not muscle. Trust me.
Click to expand...


That IS muscle.  OMG.  You are more than welcome to start a thread about anorexia.  However, anorexia is not nearly as prevalent a problem as obesity in this country.  Maybe in France or something.  I don't know, but here in America . . . no.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the premise.
> Its like the way society treats transsexuals. It is NOT normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She tries to say she has an "atypical" body type, but the problem is her weight.  She is discouraging young girls from dieting and trying to be in shape.  I agree with the dieting thing if the girl is doing it on her own, but a lot of these young overweight girls are on diets recommended by their pediatricians.  I understand that this woman feels bad when she hears these kinds of comments, but it does not change the fact that obesity and being overweight are not considered "healthy" way to be!
> 
> And of course we will have those who are offended by the topic, but it isn't about a personal slam.  It is about how these people are wrong for pushing their obesity as being a type of normal variation of the human body.  Sorry, not attractive.
Click to expand...

I remember Howard Stern caught grief for saying in a year after the movie Precious Gabourey Sidibe would disappear because no one would cast her for any other roles other than a morbidly obese woman, and no one wants to see that.  





I was happy to see she lost weight but then read this might be a photoshop?  Did she lose any weight?  I hope so.


----------



## DGS49

It is worth noting that modern medical science has developed pharmaceuticals that can prolong the lives of obese people by "managing" heart disease, diabetes, and hypertension.  A generation ago, you didn't see many "fatty's" in nursing homes, because they didn't live long enough to get there.  Today, fat old people can live well into their 80's.

Ironically, "science" has largely contributed to the obesity epidemic by making it possible to live a completely sedentary life.  You can do almost everything you need to do from the comfort of your living-room couch, while watching any of a hundred different programs, movies, videos, or performances on your computer or television.  If you want to interact with friends or even strangers, it's all right there on your tablet, notebook, PC, or even just your smartphone.

Suburban life has also done a lot to promote unhealthy lifestyles, as EVERYTHING you do outside your home is facilitated by a ride in a car.  You walk to NOTHING; everything is by car.  Living in The City makes it more likely that you will walk to stores, restaurants, coffee shops, or even the bus stop.

If you want to lead a healthy lifestyle, you have to take the initiative and do it.  Most people simply are not willing.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obesity in itself is not attractive just like being slim and fit is not always attractive. I have seen some attractive obese women. Attractiveness is not necessarily a physical trait. Its how you hold yourself and how you make others feel. Hopefully no one is telling people to become overweight in order to become more attractive. I think the general message is telling people that dont conform to what society considers "ideal" that its ok to feel confident about yourself no matter what your size. You dont have to look like a male preteen with breast implants in order to be attractive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when is being slim and fit not attractive?  Lol.  Being slim and fit is definitely preferable to being a fat blob.  Just because you like giant arses doesn't mean they are good for the women who have them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not at all attractive for a grown woman to look like preteen male with boobs.   A big butt stores excess fat and nutrition for child bearing and protects me from hip bone injuries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF is wrong with you?  Do you not know the difference between muscle and fat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not muscle. Trust me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That IS muscle.  OMG.  You are more than welcome to start a thread about anorexia.  However, anorexia is not nearly as prevalent a problem as obesity in this country.  Maybe in France or something.  I don't know, but here in America . . . no.
Click to expand...


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obesity in itself is not attractive just like being slim and fit is not always attractive. I have seen some attractive obese women. Attractiveness is not necessarily a physical trait. Its how you hold yourself and how you make others feel. Hopefully no one is telling people to become overweight in order to become more attractive. I think the general message is telling people that dont conform to what society considers "ideal" that its ok to feel confident about yourself no matter what your size. You dont have to look like a male preteen with breast implants in order to be attractive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when is being slim and fit not attractive?  Lol.  Being slim and fit is definitely preferable to being a fat blob.  Just because you like giant arses doesn't mean they are good for the women who have them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not at all attractive for a grown woman to look like preteen male with boobs.   A big butt stores excess fat and nutrition for child bearing and protects me from hip bone injuries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, she is not fat.  Look at how small her waist is.  She works out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've heard plenty of people claim women like her are fat. None of them were Black guys but....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you read the link to my OP and see the picture of the woman who wrote the article we are discussing?
Click to expand...

Yes I did. I didnt see anything I would object to nor did I see her encouraging people to become obese. She was talking about what I spoke of earlier. The perception you have to look a certain way in order to be allowed to consider yourself attractive. For starters not everyone is attracted to skinny women. There are guys that actively hunt down and enjoy medically obese women.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obesity in itself is not attractive just like being slim and fit is not always attractive. I have seen some attractive obese women. Attractiveness is not necessarily a physical trait. Its how you hold yourself and how you make others feel. Hopefully no one is telling people to become overweight in order to become more attractive. I think the general message is telling people that dont conform to what society considers "ideal" that its ok to feel confident about yourself no matter what your size. You dont have to look like a male preteen with breast implants in order to be attractive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when is being slim and fit not attractive?  Lol.  Being slim and fit is definitely preferable to being a fat blob.  Just because you like giant arses doesn't mean they are good for the women who have them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not at all attractive for a grown woman to look like preteen male with boobs.   A big butt stores excess fat and nutrition for child bearing and protects me from hip bone injuries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF is wrong with you?  Do you not know the difference between muscle and fat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not muscle. Trust me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That IS muscle.  OMG.  You are more than welcome to start a thread about anorexia.  However, anorexia is not nearly as prevalent a problem as obesity in this country.  Maybe in France or something.  I don't know, but here in America . . . no.
Click to expand...

No thats not muscle. Muscle doesnt move. i bet if I smacked that ass it would ripple like the waves on the ocean.


----------



## ChrisL

It's hard to tell with "professional" photos.  All of the photos are edited in one way or another.


sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the premise.
> Its like the way society treats transsexuals. It is NOT normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She tries to say she has an "atypical" body type, but the problem is her weight.  She is discouraging young girls from dieting and trying to be in shape.  I agree with the dieting thing if the girl is doing it on her own, but a lot of these young overweight girls are on diets recommended by their pediatricians.  I understand that this woman feels bad when she hears these kinds of comments, but it does not change the fact that obesity and being overweight are not considered "healthy" way to be!
> 
> And of course we will have those who are offended by the topic, but it isn't about a personal slam.  It is about how these people are wrong for pushing their obesity as being a type of normal variation of the human body.  Sorry, not attractive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember Howard Stern caught grief for saying in a year after the movie Precious Gabourey Sidibe would disappear because no one would cast her for any other roles other than a morbidly obese woman, and no one wants to see that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was happy to see she lost weight but then read this might be a photoshop?  Did she lose any weight?  I hope so.
Click to expand...


If so, good for her!  However, all professional photos are edited, so it is photo shopped in a sense.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since when is being slim and fit not attractive?  Lol.  Being slim and fit is definitely preferable to being a fat blob.  Just because you like giant arses doesn't mean they are good for the women who have them!
> 
> 
> 
> Its not at all attractive for a grown woman to look like preteen male with boobs.   A big butt stores excess fat and nutrition for child bearing and protects me from hip bone injuries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF is wrong with you?  Do you not know the difference between muscle and fat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not muscle. Trust me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That IS muscle.  OMG.  You are more than welcome to start a thread about anorexia.  However, anorexia is not nearly as prevalent a problem as obesity in this country.  Maybe in France or something.  I don't know, but here in America . . . no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thats not muscle. Muscle doesnt move. i bet if I smacked that ass it would ripple like the waves on the ocean.
Click to expand...


Sorry, but it is.  That is a result of squats and lunges, especially squats with weights.


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since when is being slim and fit not attractive?  Lol.  Being slim and fit is definitely preferable to being a fat blob.  Just because you like giant arses doesn't mean they are good for the women who have them!
> 
> 
> 
> Its not at all attractive for a grown woman to look like preteen male with boobs.   A big butt stores excess fat and nutrition for child bearing and protects me from hip bone injuries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF is wrong with you?  Do you not know the difference between muscle and fat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not muscle. Trust me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That IS muscle.  OMG.  You are more than welcome to start a thread about anorexia.  However, anorexia is not nearly as prevalent a problem as obesity in this country.  Maybe in France or something.  I don't know, but here in America . . . no.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yup, that's what we're talking about, or people who are just overweight from fat and immobility.  We aren't supposed to be so sedentary.  We are supposed to be up and moving about all the time.  We are just lazy animals.  Lol.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not at all attractive for a grown woman to look like preteen male with boobs.   A big butt stores excess fat and nutrition for child bearing and protects me from hip bone injuries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is wrong with you?  Do you not know the difference between muscle and fat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not muscle. Trust me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That IS muscle.  OMG.  You are more than welcome to start a thread about anorexia.  However, anorexia is not nearly as prevalent a problem as obesity in this country.  Maybe in France or something.  I don't know, but here in America . . . no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thats not muscle. Muscle doesnt move. i bet if I smacked that ass it would ripple like the waves on the ocean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but it is.  That is a result of squats and lunges, especially squats with weights.
Click to expand...

No. She may work out but she would have more definition if she was doing weights.


----------



## ChrisL

Our bodies weren't made to sit in front of the computer eating Twinkies all day.    Being fit and trim is better and more healthy than being fat or overweight.  Those are just facts.    Most of the time, people who are active and eat right are going to be healthier with less potential for disease than those who are not active and eat a bunch of crap all the time.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since when is being slim and fit not attractive?  Lol.  Being slim and fit is definitely preferable to being a fat blob.  Just because you like giant arses doesn't mean they are good for the women who have them!
> 
> 
> 
> Its not at all attractive for a grown woman to look like preteen male with boobs.   A big butt stores excess fat and nutrition for child bearing and protects me from hip bone injuries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF is wrong with you?  Do you not know the difference between muscle and fat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not muscle. Trust me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That IS muscle.  OMG.  You are more than welcome to start a thread about anorexia.  However, anorexia is not nearly as prevalent a problem as obesity in this country.  Maybe in France or something.  I don't know, but here in America . . . no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thats not muscle. Muscle doesnt move. i bet if I smacked that ass it would ripple like the waves on the ocean.
Click to expand...

That's a firm ass.  Sure there is some meat on it but the right amount for sure.  BUT, in my experience, a lot of women who look like that do so naturally.   I don't think ChrisL works out to look like she does.  She looks naturally skinny.  So she has no clue what its like to be big boned.  She only knows how to take a big bone.  LOL.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is wrong with you?  Do you not know the difference between muscle and fat?
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not muscle. Trust me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That IS muscle.  OMG.  You are more than welcome to start a thread about anorexia.  However, anorexia is not nearly as prevalent a problem as obesity in this country.  Maybe in France or something.  I don't know, but here in America . . . no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thats not muscle. Muscle doesnt move. i bet if I smacked that ass it would ripple like the waves on the ocean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but it is.  That is a result of squats and lunges, especially squats with weights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. She may work out but she would have more definition if she was doing weights.
Click to expand...


Okay, whatever.  What is your point?  Are you saying she is fat or overweight?  If not, then I don't know what your point here is.  I'm trying to have a serious discussion about a serious problem in our country.


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not at all attractive for a grown woman to look like preteen male with boobs.   A big butt stores excess fat and nutrition for child bearing and protects me from hip bone injuries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is wrong with you?  Do you not know the difference between muscle and fat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not muscle. Trust me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That IS muscle.  OMG.  You are more than welcome to start a thread about anorexia.  However, anorexia is not nearly as prevalent a problem as obesity in this country.  Maybe in France or something.  I don't know, but here in America . . . no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thats not muscle. Muscle doesnt move. i bet if I smacked that ass it would ripple like the waves on the ocean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a firm ass.  Sure there is some meat on it but the right amount for sure.  BUT, in my experience, a lot of women who look like that do so naturally.   I don't think ChrisL works out to look like she does.  She looks naturally skinny.  So she has no clue what its like to be big boned.  She only knows how to take a big bone.  LOL.
Click to expand...


I'm petite, yes, but I'm only 5 feet 1 inch tall, so . . . anyway, the thread is not about me.  It's about fat people.  I'm not fat.  I have no health issues.  I just got a physical for a per diem job I am taking on, and I am very healthy.  Happy?  Hope all of your worries about me are set aside now.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not muscle. Trust me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That IS muscle.  OMG.  You are more than welcome to start a thread about anorexia.  However, anorexia is not nearly as prevalent a problem as obesity in this country.  Maybe in France or something.  I don't know, but here in America . . . no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thats not muscle. Muscle doesnt move. i bet if I smacked that ass it would ripple like the waves on the ocean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but it is.  That is a result of squats and lunges, especially squats with weights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. She may work out but she would have more definition if she was doing weights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, whatever.  What is your point?  Are you saying she is fat or overweight?  If not, then I don't know what your point here is.  I'm trying to have a serious discussion about a serious problem in our country.
Click to expand...

I think she looks great. There are some people on this very forum that would claim she is overweight.  You are off on your interpretation of the article. Its about body image. Its not telling people to become overweight. You picked the wrong article to support your argument.


----------



## ChrisL

Now, back to the point of the thread, do you agree that people who are overweight should just accept that is their body type and continue to live that way or should they exercise and try to get into shape?  Is trying to make fat fashionable a good idea?  It's certainly a "PC" idea.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That IS muscle.  OMG.  You are more than welcome to start a thread about anorexia.  However, anorexia is not nearly as prevalent a problem as obesity in this country.  Maybe in France or something.  I don't know, but here in America . . . no.
> 
> 
> 
> No thats not muscle. Muscle doesnt move. i bet if I smacked that ass it would ripple like the waves on the ocean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but it is.  That is a result of squats and lunges, especially squats with weights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. She may work out but she would have more definition if she was doing weights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, whatever.  What is your point?  Are you saying she is fat or overweight?  If not, then I don't know what your point here is.  I'm trying to have a serious discussion about a serious problem in our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think she looks great. There are some people on this very forum that would claim she is overweight.  You are off on your interpretation of the article. Its about body image. Its not telling people to accept being overweight. You picked the wrong article to support your argument.
Click to expand...


No, I don't think so.  Are you fat?  Sorry, this isn't a personal attack even though you might be sensitive about your weight.  This is about a problem in our country, and according to the statistics I posted, 1 in every 3 children is suffering from overweight and are projected to have health issues because of this as adults.  

Giant asses and giant tits are not the point of this thread.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Now, back to the point of the thread, do you agree that people who are overweight should just accept that is their body type and continue to live that way or should they exercise and try to get into shape?  Is trying to make fat fashionable a good idea?  It's certainly a "PC" idea.


Depends on who is calling them overweight. Who defines whats overweight?


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No thats not muscle. Muscle doesnt move. i bet if I smacked that ass it would ripple like the waves on the ocean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but it is.  That is a result of squats and lunges, especially squats with weights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. She may work out but she would have more definition if she was doing weights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, whatever.  What is your point?  Are you saying she is fat or overweight?  If not, then I don't know what your point here is.  I'm trying to have a serious discussion about a serious problem in our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think she looks great. There are some people on this very forum that would claim she is overweight.  You are off on your interpretation of the article. Its about body image. Its not telling people to accept being overweight. You picked the wrong article to support your argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't think so.  Are you fat?  Sorry, this isn't a personal attack even though you might be sensitive about your weight.  This is about a problem in our country, and according to the statistics I posted, 1 in every 3 children is suffering from overweight and are projected to have health issues because of this as adults.
> 
> Giant asses and giant tits are not the point of this thread.
Click to expand...

You dont think the article is about body image?  No I'm not fat. I'm 6'2" 210-215 lbs depending on the time of day.  Being unhealthy is a problem in our country. That can range from being underweight to overweight. It can also include people that look great but have something else going on because they dont exercise.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, back to the point of the thread, do you agree that people who are overweight should just accept that is their body type and continue to live that way or should they exercise and try to get into shape?  Is trying to make fat fashionable a good idea?  It's certainly a "PC" idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on who is calling them overweight. Who defines whats overweight?
Click to expand...


Doctors do, and that is who is I quote in my articles.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but it is.  That is a result of squats and lunges, especially squats with weights.
> 
> 
> 
> No. She may work out but she would have more definition if she was doing weights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, whatever.  What is your point?  Are you saying she is fat or overweight?  If not, then I don't know what your point here is.  I'm trying to have a serious discussion about a serious problem in our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think she looks great. There are some people on this very forum that would claim she is overweight.  You are off on your interpretation of the article. Its about body image. Its not telling people to accept being overweight. You picked the wrong article to support your argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't think so.  Are you fat?  Sorry, this isn't a personal attack even though you might be sensitive about your weight.  This is about a problem in our country, and according to the statistics I posted, 1 in every 3 children is suffering from overweight and are projected to have health issues because of this as adults.
> 
> Giant asses and giant tits are not the point of this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont think the article is about body image?  No I'm not fat. I'm 6'2" 210-215 lbs depending on the time of day.  Being unhealthy is a problem in our country. That can range from being underweight to overweight. It can also include people that look great but have something else going on because they dont exercise.
Click to expand...


No, I'm sorry, but you are wrong.  According to the statistics, the problem in our country is with obesity/overweight people taxing our health care system for a "ton" of money.  Lol.


----------



## 007

Fat IS NOT attractive.

It takes dedication, determination and will power to keep yourself at a healthy weight. Anyone can over eat and get fat, but the person that knows they shouldn't eat that extra helping, or eat fast food all week, or should skip that dessert, that takes effort, and people today don't have what it takes.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but it is.  That is a result of squats and lunges, especially squats with weights.
> 
> 
> 
> No. She may work out but she would have more definition if she was doing weights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, whatever.  What is your point?  Are you saying she is fat or overweight?  If not, then I don't know what your point here is.  I'm trying to have a serious discussion about a serious problem in our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think she looks great. There are some people on this very forum that would claim she is overweight.  You are off on your interpretation of the article. Its about body image. Its not telling people to accept being overweight. You picked the wrong article to support your argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't think so.  Are you fat?  Sorry, this isn't a personal attack even though you might be sensitive about your weight.  This is about a problem in our country, and according to the statistics I posted, 1 in every 3 children is suffering from overweight and are projected to have health issues because of this as adults.
> 
> Giant asses and giant tits are not the point of this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont think the article is about body image?  No I'm not fat. I'm 6'2" 210-215 lbs depending on the time of day.  Being unhealthy is a problem in our country. That can range from being underweight to overweight. It can also include people that look great but have something else going on because they dont exercise.
Click to expand...


It is not a good "body image" to delude yourself into believing you are not fat and that is not going to catch up to you as you age.  The consensus amongst professionals is that it is very unhealthy, as unhealthy as smoking cigarettes, if not more so.  In fact, I believe that health problems related to being overweight/obese are more prevalent than those related to cigarette smoking, so what does that tell you?


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, back to the point of the thread, do you agree that people who are overweight should just accept that is their body type and continue to live that way or should they exercise and try to get into shape?  Is trying to make fat fashionable a good idea?  It's certainly a "PC" idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on who is calling them overweight. Who defines whats overweight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doctors do, and that is who is I quote in my articles.
Click to expand...

According to doctors I am overweight. They told me I should weight at the most 190lbs. The doctors have a perception as well based on their interpretation of ideal.


----------



## ChrisL

007 said:


> Fat IS NOT attractive.
> 
> It takes dedication, determination and will power to keep yourself at a healthy weight. Anyone can over eat and get fat, but the person that knows they shouldn't eat that extra helping, or eat fast food all week, or should skip that dessert, that takes effort, and people today don't have what it takes.



I guess, for some people, a lard ass is more admirable quality.


----------



## depotoo

Can You Be Fat and Fit — or Thin and Unhealthy? | TIME.com

both being too thin and too fat carry their own problems but...

And sadly we only hear that fat is unhealthy rather than too thin can be very much just as unhealthy.


----------



## ChrisL

depotoo said:


> Can You Be Fat and Fit — or Thin and Unhealthy? | TIME.com
> 
> both being too thin and too fat carry their own problems but...
> 
> And sadly we only hear that fat is unhealthy rather than too thin can be very much just as unhealthy.



That is because being fat is much more prevalent of a problem.  
There are far more overweight people than people who are "too thin."  That is just a statistical fact.


----------



## Compost

I don't think obese is attractive either, but then, I don't think tattoos are attractive.  But we aren't judging people with tattoos. We are judging fat people.  It is curious to me that in discussing obesity there is rarely- very rarely- any compassion for the fat person.  Drug addicts and alcoholics are expensive too, but they aren't judged.  They have a "disease". 

Before you ask, no.  I am not obese.  And no, I would not be as fit and trim as I am without working at it.   Most of all though, I see no reason whatsoever to wag my finger at someone else for not looking the way I do.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. She may work out but she would have more definition if she was doing weights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, whatever.  What is your point?  Are you saying she is fat or overweight?  If not, then I don't know what your point here is.  I'm trying to have a serious discussion about a serious problem in our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think she looks great. There are some people on this very forum that would claim she is overweight.  You are off on your interpretation of the article. Its about body image. Its not telling people to accept being overweight. You picked the wrong article to support your argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't think so.  Are you fat?  Sorry, this isn't a personal attack even though you might be sensitive about your weight.  This is about a problem in our country, and according to the statistics I posted, 1 in every 3 children is suffering from overweight and are projected to have health issues because of this as adults.
> 
> Giant asses and giant tits are not the point of this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont think the article is about body image?  No I'm not fat. I'm 6'2" 210-215 lbs depending on the time of day.  Being unhealthy is a problem in our country. That can range from being underweight to overweight. It can also include people that look great but have something else going on because they dont exercise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not a good "body image" to delude yourself into believing you are not fat and that is not going to catch up to you as you age.  The consensus amongst professionals is that it is very unhealthy, as unhealthy as smoking cigarettes, if not more so.  In fact, I believe that health problems related to being overweight/obese are more prevalent than those related to cigarette smoking, so what does that tell you?
Click to expand...

Where in the article does she say that its good to be fat?  Her point is you should be confident in yourself no matter your physical appearance.  I only disagree with your interpretation of the article. I agree being overwieght is unhealthy. The point of the article is that it shouldnt make you feel less confident about yourself.


----------



## ChrisL

Compost said:


> I don't think obese is attractive either, but then, I don't think tattoos are attractive.  But we aren't judging people with tattoos. We are judging fat people.  It is curious to me that in discussing obesity there is rarely- very rarely- any compassion for the fat person.  Drug addicts and alcoholics are expensive too, but they aren't judged.  They have a "disease".
> 
> Before you ask, no.  I am not obese.  And no, I would not be as fit and trim as I am without working at it.   Most of all though, I see no reason whatsoever to wag my finger at someone else for not looking the way I do.



But do people write articles about how "fashionable" drug addiction is?  Do they say, oh accept and embrace your drug addiction?  THAT is the subject of the thread.

Good grief, tattoos are NOT considered a health issue in the US.  Sure, there are risks involved with getting a tattoo but that is apples and oranges.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think obese is attractive either, but then, I don't think tattoos are attractive.  But we aren't judging people with tattoos. We are judging fat people.  It is curious to me that in discussing obesity there is rarely- very rarely- any compassion for the fat person.  Drug addicts and alcoholics are expensive too, but they aren't judged.  They have a "disease".
> 
> Before you ask, no.  I am not obese.  And no, I would not be as fit and trim as I am without working at it.   Most of all though, I see no reason whatsoever to wag my finger at someone else for not looking the way I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But do people write articles about how "fashionable" drug addiction is?  Do they say, oh accept and embrace your drug addiction?  THAT is the subject of the thread.
Click to expand...

Where in the article did it say accept and embrace your eating addiction? Matter of fact the word "eat" doesnt even appear in the article.


----------



## 007

ChrisL said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fat IS NOT attractive.
> 
> It takes dedication, determination and will power to keep yourself at a healthy weight. Anyone can over eat and get fat, but the person that knows they shouldn't eat that extra helping, or eat fast food all week, or should skip that dessert, that takes effort, and people today don't have what it takes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess, for some people, a lard ass is more admirable quality.
Click to expand...

Yeah... "some people"... as in other lard asses...


----------



## depotoo

No, it is because so many people are repulsed by fat, but not too thin.  Women that are too thin are glorified in this country.





ChrisL said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can You Be Fat and Fit — or Thin and Unhealthy? | TIME.com
> 
> both being too thin and too fat carry their own problems but...
> 
> And sadly we only hear that fat is unhealthy rather than too thin can be very much just as unhealthy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is because being fat is much more prevalent of a problem.
> There are far more overweight people than people who are "too thin."  That is just a statistical fact.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think obese is attractive either, but then, I don't think tattoos are attractive.  But we aren't judging people with tattoos. We are judging fat people.  It is curious to me that in discussing obesity there is rarely- very rarely- any compassion for the fat person.  Drug addicts and alcoholics are expensive too, but they aren't judged.  They have a "disease".
> 
> Before you ask, no.  I am not obese.  And no, I would not be as fit and trim as I am without working at it.   Most of all though, I see no reason whatsoever to wag my finger at someone else for not looking the way I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But do people write articles about how "fashionable" drug addiction is?  Do they say, oh accept and embrace your drug addiction?  THAT is the subject of the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where in the article did it say accept and embrace your eating addiction?
Click to expand...


The woman says that fat is attractive and a body type.  In most instances here in America, that is not the case.  Fat is due to inactivity and poor eating habits with lack of moderation.  

Look, I think it's obvious that you are just trolling for attention here and have nothing of substance to add.   

What is the point you are arguing?  That being too thin is unhealthy too?  Yes, we agree.  But that is not the topic of THIS thread.  THIS thread is about people who are too fat.  K?


----------



## Compost

ChrisL said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think obese is attractive either, but then, I don't think tattoos are attractive.  But we aren't judging people with tattoos. We are judging fat people.  It is curious to me that in discussing obesity there is rarely- very rarely- any compassion for the fat person.  Drug addicts and alcoholics are expensive too, but they aren't judged.  They have a "disease".
> 
> Before you ask, no.  I am not obese.  And no, I would not be as fit and trim as I am without working at it.   Most of all though, I see no reason whatsoever to wag my finger at someone else for not looking the way I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But do people write articles about how "fashionable" drug addiction is?  Do they say, oh accept and embrace your drug addiction?  THAT is the subject of the thread.
Click to expand...

Sorry for having the audacity to make a comparison to other expensive conditions.  I should have know you would poopoo the point as you did on unhealthy thin persons. 

Please explain to me why you would expect someone not petite or fit or thin with a muscular arse should feel bad about themselves as human beings?  Explain to me why these people cannot enjoy fashion and decorating their bodies just like anybody else?


----------



## Asclepias

depotoo said:


> No, it is because so many people are repulsed by fat, but not too thin.  Women that are too thin are glorified in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can You Be Fat and Fit — or Thin and Unhealthy? | TIME.com
> 
> both being too thin and too fat carry their own problems but...
> 
> And sadly we only hear that fat is unhealthy rather than too thin can be very much just as unhealthy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is because being fat is much more prevalent of a problem.
> There are far more overweight people than people who are "too thin."  That is just a statistical fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Borders on pedophilia to me.  Women are supposed to have curves for a reason.


----------



## ChrisL

Compost said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think obese is attractive either, but then, I don't think tattoos are attractive.  But we aren't judging people with tattoos. We are judging fat people.  It is curious to me that in discussing obesity there is rarely- very rarely- any compassion for the fat person.  Drug addicts and alcoholics are expensive too, but they aren't judged.  They have a "disease".
> 
> Before you ask, no.  I am not obese.  And no, I would not be as fit and trim as I am without working at it.   Most of all though, I see no reason whatsoever to wag my finger at someone else for not looking the way I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But do people write articles about how "fashionable" drug addiction is?  Do they say, oh accept and embrace your drug addiction?  THAT is the subject of the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry for having the audacity to make a comparison to other expensive conditions.  I should have know you would poopoo the point as you did on unhealthy thin persons.
> 
> Please explain to me why you would expect someone not petite or fit or thin with a muscular arse should feel bad about themselves as human beings?  Explain to me why these people cannot enjoy fashion and decorating their bodies just like anybody else?
Click to expand...


I don't know if they should feel bad about themselves, but they should try to change bad habits that contribute to their unhealthy ways, and not just say, oh well, I'm fat.  The fact is that it leads to health problems and is costing America a lot of money . . . That's not me who made up those statistics, so if you want to be angry, I guess you should be angry with the medical community.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is because so many people are repulsed by fat, but not too thin.  Women that are too thin are glorified in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can You Be Fat and Fit — or Thin and Unhealthy? | TIME.com
> 
> both being too thin and too fat carry their own problems but...
> 
> And sadly we only hear that fat is unhealthy rather than too thin can be very much just as unhealthy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is because being fat is much more prevalent of a problem.
> There are far more overweight people than people who are "too thin."  That is just a statistical fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Borders on pedophilia to me.  Women are supposed to have curves for a reason.
Click to expand...


Again, we aren't talking about curves.  We are talking about fat people and people who are overweight.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think obese is attractive either, but then, I don't think tattoos are attractive.  But we aren't judging people with tattoos. We are judging fat people.  It is curious to me that in discussing obesity there is rarely- very rarely- any compassion for the fat person.  Drug addicts and alcoholics are expensive too, but they aren't judged.  They have a "disease".
> 
> Before you ask, no.  I am not obese.  And no, I would not be as fit and trim as I am without working at it.   Most of all though, I see no reason whatsoever to wag my finger at someone else for not looking the way I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But do people write articles about how "fashionable" drug addiction is?  Do they say, oh accept and embrace your drug addiction?  THAT is the subject of the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where in the article did it say accept and embrace your eating addiction?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The woman says that fat is attractive and a body type.  In most instances here in America, that is not the case.  Fat is due to inactivity and poor eating habits with lack of moderation.
> 
> Look, I think it's obvious that you are just trolling for attention here and have nothing of substance to add.
> 
> What is the point you are arguing?  That being too thin is unhealthy too?  Yes, we agree.  But that is not the topic of THIS thread.  THIS thread is about people who are too fat.  K?
Click to expand...

Depends on if you are using "fat" to denote anyone that doesnt look like a model. You are assuming she is using fat for the medical term of "obese".  Since she is calling it a body type, my guess is she is using the more common term used by lay people. 

Just because I disagree with you doesnt mean I am trolling. I just disagree with your interpretation of the article.

I am not arguing with you. I am pointing out you used the wrong article to get your point across.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> I don't know if they should feel bad about themselves,



Thats the entire point of the article Chris.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


>



Do you see the watermark writing on the photo? It says empower ALL bodies.


----------



## depotoo

I agree.  And what is never mentioned is how unhealthy to the heart the diets, purging, pills, etc., that are used by many to get to that thin appearance.  Our eyes proclaim they must be healthy because they look good





Compost said:


> I don't think obese is attractive either, but then, I don't think tattoos are attractive.  But we aren't judging people with tattoos. We are judging fat people.  It is curious to me that in discussing obesity there is rarely- very rarely- any compassion for the fat person.  Drug addicts and alcoholics are expensive too, but they aren't judged.  They have a "disease".
> 
> Before you ask, no.  I am not obese.  And no, I would not be as fit and trim as I am without working at it.   Most of all though, I see no reason whatsoever to wag my finger at someone else for not looking the way I do.


----------



## ChrisL

Granted, in the fashion industry sometimes, too thin might be glamorized too, but that is mostly limited to the fashion world where runway models are expected to look like coat hangers.  That is for a reason.  They don't want people looking at the models.  They want people to look at the clothes.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see the watermark writing on the photo? It says empower ALL bodies.
Click to expand...


Exactly.  That is my point.  Hello?  Where have you been?  Do you think it is a good thing to encourage this type of obesity?  Do you think that woman should continue to eat junk and get little exercise or should she adopt some healthier attitudes?


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Granted, in the fashion industry sometimes, too thin might be glamorized too, but that is mostly limited to the fashion world where runway models are expected to look like coat hangers.  That is for a reason.  They don't want people looking at the models.  They want people to look at the clothes.


Can you explain to me why everyone wants to look like a model if they dont want people looking at the models?


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see the watermark writing on the photo? It says empower ALL bodies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  That is my point.  Hello?  Where have you been?  Do you think it is a good thing to encourage this type of obesity?  Do you think that woman should continue to eat junk and get little exercise or should she adopt some healthier attitudes?
Click to expand...

How is that encouraging obesity?  Be specific.


----------



## ChrisL

depotoo said:


> I agree.  And what is never mentioned is how unhealthy to the heart the diets, purging, pills, etc., that are used by many to get to that thin appearance.  Our eyes proclaim they must be healthy because they look good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think obese is attractive either, but then, I don't think tattoos are attractive.  But we aren't judging people with tattoos. We are judging fat people.  It is curious to me that in discussing obesity there is rarely- very rarely- any compassion for the fat person.  Drug addicts and alcoholics are expensive too, but they aren't judged.  They have a "disease".
> 
> Before you ask, no.  I am not obese.  And no, I would not be as fit and trim as I am without working at it.   Most of all though, I see no reason whatsoever to wag my finger at someone else for not looking the way I do.
Click to expand...


Again, according to statistics, being too thin is not nearly the problem in this country as being overweight.  Did you read the link I posted earlier in the thread?  One in every three children are considered overweight/obese in our country.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  And what is never mentioned is how unhealthy to the heart the diets, purging, pills, etc., that are used by many to get to that thin appearance.  Our eyes proclaim they must be healthy because they look good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think obese is attractive either, but then, I don't think tattoos are attractive.  But we aren't judging people with tattoos. We are judging fat people.  It is curious to me that in discussing obesity there is rarely- very rarely- any compassion for the fat person.  Drug addicts and alcoholics are expensive too, but they aren't judged.  They have a "disease".
> 
> Before you ask, no.  I am not obese.  And no, I would not be as fit and trim as I am without working at it.   Most of all though, I see no reason whatsoever to wag my finger at someone else for not looking the way I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, according to statistics, being too thin is not nearly the problem in this country as being overweight.  Did you read the link I posted earlier in the thread?  One in every three children are considered overweight/obese in our country.
Click to expand...

Do you think those children should feel less empowered since they are overweight?


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see the watermark writing on the photo? It says empower ALL bodies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  That is my point.  Hello?  Where have you been?  Do you think it is a good thing to encourage this type of obesity?  Do you think that woman should continue to eat junk and get little exercise or should she adopt some healthier attitudes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is that encouraging obesity?  Be specific.
Click to expand...


I think I was specific enough in my OP.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  And what is never mentioned is how unhealthy to the heart the diets, purging, pills, etc., that are used by many to get to that thin appearance.  Our eyes proclaim they must be healthy because they look good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think obese is attractive either, but then, I don't think tattoos are attractive.  But we aren't judging people with tattoos. We are judging fat people.  It is curious to me that in discussing obesity there is rarely- very rarely- any compassion for the fat person.  Drug addicts and alcoholics are expensive too, but they aren't judged.  They have a "disease".
> 
> Before you ask, no.  I am not obese.  And no, I would not be as fit and trim as I am without working at it.   Most of all though, I see no reason whatsoever to wag my finger at someone else for not looking the way I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, according to statistics, being too thin is not nearly the problem in this country as being overweight.  Did you read the link I posted earlier in the thread?  One in every three children are considered overweight/obese in our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think those children should feel less empowered since they are overweight?
Click to expand...


I think they should be put on physician monitored diets.  I think that is what a caring and good parent would do if his/her child was overweight because it is a health risk.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is wrong with you?  Do you not know the difference between muscle and fat?
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not muscle. Trust me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That IS muscle.  OMG.  You are more than welcome to start a thread about anorexia.  However, anorexia is not nearly as prevalent a problem as obesity in this country.  Maybe in France or something.  I don't know, but here in America . . . no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thats not muscle. Muscle doesnt move. i bet if I smacked that ass it would ripple like the waves on the ocean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a firm ass.  Sure there is some meat on it but the right amount for sure.  BUT, in my experience, a lot of women who look like that do so naturally.   I don't think ChrisL works out to look like she does.  She looks naturally skinny.  So she has no clue what its like to be big boned.  She only knows how to take a big bone.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm petite, yes, but I'm only 5 feet 1 inch tall, so . . . anyway, the thread is not about me.  It's about fat people.  I'm not fat.  I have no health issues.  I just got a physical for a per diem job I am taking on, and I am very healthy.  Happy?  Hope all of your worries about me are set aside now.
Click to expand...

My only concern is if there is any more room for me in those jeans.  LOL.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see the watermark writing on the photo? It says empower ALL bodies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  That is my point.  Hello?  Where have you been?  Do you think it is a good thing to encourage this type of obesity?  Do you think that woman should continue to eat junk and get little exercise or should she adopt some healthier attitudes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is that encouraging obesity?  Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I was specific enough in my OP.
Click to expand...

No you werent.


----------



## martybegan

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see the watermark writing on the photo? It says empower ALL bodies.
Click to expand...


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  And what is never mentioned is how unhealthy to the heart the diets, purging, pills, etc., that are used by many to get to that thin appearance.  Our eyes proclaim they must be healthy because they look good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think obese is attractive either, but then, I don't think tattoos are attractive.  But we aren't judging people with tattoos. We are judging fat people.  It is curious to me that in discussing obesity there is rarely- very rarely- any compassion for the fat person.  Drug addicts and alcoholics are expensive too, but they aren't judged.  They have a "disease".
> 
> Before you ask, no.  I am not obese.  And no, I would not be as fit and trim as I am without working at it.   Most of all though, I see no reason whatsoever to wag my finger at someone else for not looking the way I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, according to statistics, being too thin is not nearly the problem in this country as being overweight.  Did you read the link I posted earlier in the thread?  One in every three children are considered overweight/obese in our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think those children should feel less empowered since they are overweight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think they should be put on physician monitored diets.  I think that is what a caring and good parent would do if his/her child was overweight because it is a health risk.
Click to expand...

That is not an answer to my question. I asked if the child should feel less empowered?


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see the watermark writing on the photo? It says empower ALL bodies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  That is my point.  Hello?  Where have you been?  Do you think it is a good thing to encourage this type of obesity?  Do you think that woman should continue to eat junk and get little exercise or should she adopt some healthier attitudes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is that encouraging obesity?  Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I was specific enough in my OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you werent.
Click to expand...


Well, if you are too ignorant to understand, that is your problem.  I don't think anyone else is having this problem.


----------



## Compost

ChrisL said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think obese is attractive either, but then, I don't think tattoos are attractive.  But we aren't judging people with tattoos. We are judging fat people.  It is curious to me that in discussing obesity there is rarely- very rarely- any compassion for the fat person.  Drug addicts and alcoholics are expensive too, but they aren't judged.  They have a "disease".
> 
> Before you ask, no.  I am not obese.  And no, I would not be as fit and trim as I am without working at it.   Most of all though, I see no reason whatsoever to wag my finger at someone else for not looking the way I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But do people write articles about how "fashionable" drug addiction is?  Do they say, oh accept and embrace your drug addiction?  THAT is the subject of the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry for having the audacity to make a comparison to other expensive conditions.  I should have know you would poopoo the point as you did on unhealthy thin persons.
> 
> Please explain to me why you would expect someone not petite or fit or thin with a muscular arse should feel bad about themselves as human beings?  Explain to me why these people cannot enjoy fashion and decorating their bodies just like anybody else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know if they should feel bad about themselves, but they should try to change bad habits that contribute to their unhealthy ways, and not just say, oh well, I'm fat.  The fact is that it leads to health problems and is costing America a lot of money . . . That's not me who made up those statistics, so if you want to be angry, I guess you should be angry with the medical community.
Click to expand...

Angry?  I don't care enough about you to bother being angry.  You are going on and on about fat people who aren't doing more things to improve their health and appearance.  And you seem to be appalled that in spite of this, some of them actually like themselves anyway!

 To sum up, there are lots of imperfect people.  On the fat, it is just more obvious.  So you keep piling on.  Yeah.  OK.  We heard you.  Who's looking for attention?  LOL


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  And what is never mentioned is how unhealthy to the heart the diets, purging, pills, etc., that are used by many to get to that thin appearance.  Our eyes proclaim they must be healthy because they look good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think obese is attractive either, but then, I don't think tattoos are attractive.  But we aren't judging people with tattoos. We are judging fat people.  It is curious to me that in discussing obesity there is rarely- very rarely- any compassion for the fat person.  Drug addicts and alcoholics are expensive too, but they aren't judged.  They have a "disease".
> 
> Before you ask, no.  I am not obese.  And no, I would not be as fit and trim as I am without working at it.   Most of all though, I see no reason whatsoever to wag my finger at someone else for not looking the way I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, according to statistics, being too thin is not nearly the problem in this country as being overweight.  Did you read the link I posted earlier in the thread?  One in every three children are considered overweight/obese in our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think those children should feel less empowered since they are overweight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think they should be put on physician monitored diets.  I think that is what a caring and good parent would do if his/her child was overweight because it is a health risk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not an answer to my question. I asked if the child should feel less empowered?
Click to expand...


Yes because it is not healthy and they are risking their health.  Do you applaud smoking?  Should smokers feel empowered?


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see the watermark writing on the photo? It says empower ALL bodies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  That is my point.  Hello?  Where have you been?  Do you think it is a good thing to encourage this type of obesity?  Do you think that woman should continue to eat junk and get little exercise or should she adopt some healthier attitudes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is that encouraging obesity?  Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I was specific enough in my OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you werent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if you are too ignorant to understand, that is your problem.  I don't think anyone else is having this problem.
Click to expand...

There are several people that have pointed this out to you on this thread. How is feeling empowered encouraging obesity?


----------



## depotoo

Well, what can you expect when fears, etc. Keep kids in front of a tv, rather than running and playing as all kids used to do.  Their health won't change, even if their caloric intake is lowered.  Kids have had playing on the playground at recess, in many areas, even removed from their lives.  Unless they get moving their health when they get older will still be bad, even if thin.  Sedentary is bad at any age.





ChrisL said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  And what is never mentioned is how unhealthy to the heart the diets, purging, pills, etc., that are used by many to get to that thin appearance.  Our eyes proclaim they must be healthy because they look good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think obese is attractive either, but then, I don't think tattoos are attractive.  But we aren't judging people with tattoos. We are judging fat people.  It is curious to me that in discussing obesity there is rarely- very rarely- any compassion for the fat person.  Drug addicts and alcoholics are expensive too, but they aren't judged.  They have a "disease".
> 
> Before you ask, no.  I am not obese.  And no, I would not be as fit and trim as I am without working at it.   Most of all though, I see no reason whatsoever to wag my finger at someone else for not looking the way I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, according to statistics, being too thin is not nearly the problem in this country as being overweight.  Did you read the link I posted earlier in the thread?  One in every three children are considered overweight/obese in our country.
Click to expand...


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  And what is never mentioned is how unhealthy to the heart the diets, purging, pills, etc., that are used by many to get to that thin appearance.  Our eyes proclaim they must be healthy because they look good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, according to statistics, being too thin is not nearly the problem in this country as being overweight.  Did you read the link I posted earlier in the thread?  One in every three children are considered overweight/obese in our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think those children should feel less empowered since they are overweight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think they should be put on physician monitored diets.  I think that is what a caring and good parent would do if his/her child was overweight because it is a health risk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not an answer to my question. I asked if the child should feel less empowered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes because it is not healthy and they are risking their health.  Do you applaud smoking?  Should smokers feel empowered?
Click to expand...

So you really believe that low self esteem is better for their weight problem than high self esteem?

Everyone should feel empowered no matter what problems they have. Hell it may even give them the strength to get up and do something to correct their problem. Thats a novel idea.


----------



## ChrisL

Compost said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think obese is attractive either, but then, I don't think tattoos are attractive.  But we aren't judging people with tattoos. We are judging fat people.  It is curious to me that in discussing obesity there is rarely- very rarely- any compassion for the fat person.  Drug addicts and alcoholics are expensive too, but they aren't judged.  They have a "disease".
> 
> Before you ask, no.  I am not obese.  And no, I would not be as fit and trim as I am without working at it.   Most of all though, I see no reason whatsoever to wag my finger at someone else for not looking the way I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But do people write articles about how "fashionable" drug addiction is?  Do they say, oh accept and embrace your drug addiction?  THAT is the subject of the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry for having the audacity to make a comparison to other expensive conditions.  I should have know you would poopoo the point as you did on unhealthy thin persons.
> 
> Please explain to me why you would expect someone not petite or fit or thin with a muscular arse should feel bad about themselves as human beings?  Explain to me why these people cannot enjoy fashion and decorating their bodies just like anybody else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know if they should feel bad about themselves, but they should try to change bad habits that contribute to their unhealthy ways, and not just say, oh well, I'm fat.  The fact is that it leads to health problems and is costing America a lot of money . . . That's not me who made up those statistics, so if you want to be angry, I guess you should be angry with the medical community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Angry?  I don't care enough about you to bother being angry.  You are going on and on about fat people who aren't doing more things to improve their health and appearance.  And you seem to be appalled that in spite of this, some of them actually like themselves anyway!
> 
> To sum up, there are lots of imperfect people.  On the fat, it is just more obvious.  So you keep piling on.  Yeah.  OK.  We heard you.  Who's looking for attention?  LOL
Click to expand...


It's a subject I'm interested in.  Feel free to not respond if you are going to be all offended.    Like I said, I mean no offense.  I work in the medical field and I am interested in these kinds of things.  Yes, it is a problem we are facing as a society that costs us a lot of money too.


----------



## ChrisL

depotoo said:


> Well, what can you expect when fears, etc. Keep kids in front of a tv, rather than running and playing as all kids used to do.  Their health won't change, even if their caloric intake is lowered.  Kids have had playing on the playground at recess, in many areas, even removed from their lives.  Unless they get moving their health when they get older will still be bad, even if thin.  Sedentary is bad at any age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  And what is never mentioned is how unhealthy to the heart the diets, purging, pills, etc., that are used by many to get to that thin appearance.  Our eyes proclaim they must be healthy because they look good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think obese is attractive either, but then, I don't think tattoos are attractive.  But we aren't judging people with tattoos. We are judging fat people.  It is curious to me that in discussing obesity there is rarely- very rarely- any compassion for the fat person.  Drug addicts and alcoholics are expensive too, but they aren't judged.  They have a "disease".
> 
> Before you ask, no.  I am not obese.  And no, I would not be as fit and trim as I am without working at it.   Most of all though, I see no reason whatsoever to wag my finger at someone else for not looking the way I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, according to statistics, being too thin is not nearly the problem in this country as being overweight.  Did you read the link I posted earlier in the thread?  One in every three children are considered overweight/obese in our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I agree with this.  I think some parents start at an early age, just plopping their kids in front of the TV with a bag of McDonalds french fries.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, back to the point of the thread, do you agree that people who are overweight should just accept that is their body type and continue to live that way or should they exercise and try to get into shape?  Is trying to make fat fashionable a good idea?  It's certainly a "PC" idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on who is calling them overweight. Who defines whats overweight?
Click to expand...

The beholder does.  I was at the gym and the salesperson was showing two black women around, trying to get them to sign up.  They were both smoking hot but they both had big huge round enormous asses.  Every guy turned their heads as they walked by.  I'm sure some guys would say their asses were too fat but damn I would love to bury my face in those cheeks and see what they look like naked.

If they were fat I wouldn't want to see it. 




Looks good.





Not good.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Obesity is disgusting and with the exception of a small percentage of people who have medical issues that cause them to gain weight, it's the result of simply being lazy.  Too many people can't get their fat ass off the couch to do a little bit of exercise each day or take the time to cook an actual meal for themselves or their children and instead shove their faces with processed and/or fast foods.

It really annoys me when I go to a buffet or one of the rare times I set foot in fast food place and see a couple of fat parents behind me with their fat children.  I have heard so many excuses from overweight people how they have kids to take care of and work and simply don't have time to exercise or cook all the time.  I call bullshit.  I exercise six days a week, sometimes twice in a day.  I never buy frozen, processed foods and almost always make all of my own meals.  I don't drink soda and I eat very little sugar.  I have never been fat in my life and neither has my son and I also work full time and take care of a kid.

At the end of the day it's pure laziness.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think obese is attractive either, but then, I don't think tattoos are attractive.  But we aren't judging people with tattoos. We are judging fat people.  It is curious to me that in discussing obesity there is rarely- very rarely- any compassion for the fat person.  Drug addicts and alcoholics are expensive too, but they aren't judged.  They have a "disease".
> 
> Before you ask, no.  I am not obese.  And no, I would not be as fit and trim as I am without working at it.   Most of all though, I see no reason whatsoever to wag my finger at someone else for not looking the way I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But do people write articles about how "fashionable" drug addiction is?  Do they say, oh accept and embrace your drug addiction?  THAT is the subject of the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry for having the audacity to make a comparison to other expensive conditions.  I should have know you would poopoo the point as you did on unhealthy thin persons.
> 
> Please explain to me why you would expect someone not petite or fit or thin with a muscular arse should feel bad about themselves as human beings?  Explain to me why these people cannot enjoy fashion and decorating their bodies just like anybody else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know if they should feel bad about themselves, but they should try to change bad habits that contribute to their unhealthy ways, and not just say, oh well, I'm fat.  The fact is that it leads to health problems and is costing America a lot of money . . . That's not me who made up those statistics, so if you want to be angry, I guess you should be angry with the medical community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Angry?  I don't care enough about you to bother being angry.  You are going on and on about fat people who aren't doing more things to improve their health and appearance.  And you seem to be appalled that in spite of this, some of them actually like themselves anyway!
> 
> To sum up, there are lots of imperfect people.  On the fat, it is just more obvious.  So you keep piling on.  Yeah.  OK.  We heard you.  Who's looking for attention?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a subject I'm interested in.  Feel free to not respond if you are going to be all offended.    Like I said, I mean no offense.  I work in the medical field and I am interested in these kinds of things.  Yes, it is a problem we are facing as a society that costs us a lot of money too.
Click to expand...

If you work in the medical field and wish to help people you better realize that self empowerment is more than half the battle. Its ridiculous to think that someone that has a weight problem is better served by having low self esteem.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, according to statistics, being too thin is not nearly the problem in this country as being overweight.  Did you read the link I posted earlier in the thread?  One in every three children are considered overweight/obese in our country.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think those children should feel less empowered since they are overweight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think they should be put on physician monitored diets.  I think that is what a caring and good parent would do if his/her child was overweight because it is a health risk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not an answer to my question. I asked if the child should feel less empowered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes because it is not healthy and they are risking their health.  Do you applaud smoking?  Should smokers feel empowered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you really believe that low self esteem is better for their weight problem than high self esteem?
> 
> Everyone should feel empowered no matter what problems they have. Hell it may even give them the strength to get up and do something to correct their problem. Thats a novel idea.
Click to expand...


That's not what I'm saying.  I'm saying that to glorify obesity is not good or healthy.  To tell young girls that they should just "embrace their obesity" is not right or good for anyone.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think those children should feel less empowered since they are overweight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they should be put on physician monitored diets.  I think that is what a caring and good parent would do if his/her child was overweight because it is a health risk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not an answer to my question. I asked if the child should feel less empowered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes because it is not healthy and they are risking their health.  Do you applaud smoking?  Should smokers feel empowered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you really believe that low self esteem is better for their weight problem than high self esteem?
> 
> Everyone should feel empowered no matter what problems they have. Hell it may even give them the strength to get up and do something to correct their problem. Thats a novel idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not what I'm saying.  I'm saying that to glorify obesity is not good or healthy.  To tell young girls that they should just "embrace their obesity" is not right or good for anyone.
Click to expand...

Thats exactly why I said you dont understand the article you used. Nowhere in the article was obesity glorified.


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, back to the point of the thread, do you agree that people who are overweight should just accept that is their body type and continue to live that way or should they exercise and try to get into shape?  Is trying to make fat fashionable a good idea?  It's certainly a "PC" idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on who is calling them overweight. Who defines whats overweight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The beholder does.  I was at the gym and the salesperson was showing two black women around, trying to get them to sign up.  They were both smoking hot but they both had big huge round enormous asses.  Every guy turned their heads as they walked by.  I'm sure some guys would say their asses were too fat but damn I would love to bury my face in those cheeks and see what they look like naked.
> 
> If they were fat I wouldn't want to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not good.
Click to expand...


Probably smells like swass.    Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they should be put on physician monitored diets.  I think that is what a caring and good parent would do if his/her child was overweight because it is a health risk.
> 
> 
> 
> That is not an answer to my question. I asked if the child should feel less empowered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes because it is not healthy and they are risking their health.  Do you applaud smoking?  Should smokers feel empowered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you really believe that low self esteem is better for their weight problem than high self esteem?
> 
> Everyone should feel empowered no matter what problems they have. Hell it may even give them the strength to get up and do something to correct their problem. Thats a novel idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not what I'm saying.  I'm saying that to glorify obesity is not good or healthy.  To tell young girls that they should just "embrace their obesity" is not right or good for anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats exactly why I said you dont understand the article you used. Nowhere in the article was obesity glorified.
Click to expand...


Yes it is being glorified.  Sorry but those are the facts, and it is a problem in our country when 1 out of every 3 children is overweight or obese.  That does not look very good for the future, sorry to say.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is not an answer to my question. I asked if the child should feel less empowered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes because it is not healthy and they are risking their health.  Do you applaud smoking?  Should smokers feel empowered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you really believe that low self esteem is better for their weight problem than high self esteem?
> 
> Everyone should feel empowered no matter what problems they have. Hell it may even give them the strength to get up and do something to correct their problem. Thats a novel idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not what I'm saying.  I'm saying that to glorify obesity is not good or healthy.  To tell young girls that they should just "embrace their obesity" is not right or good for anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats exactly why I said you dont understand the article you used. Nowhere in the article was obesity glorified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is being glorified.  Sorry but those are the facts, and it is a problem in our country when 1 out of every 3 children is overweight or obese.  That does not look very good for the future, sorry to say.
Click to expand...

No. The only thing being glorified is this....

"Being positive and having confidence is a huge deal."

Where in the article did you find this quote?

"embrace their obesity"


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes because it is not healthy and they are risking their health.  Do you applaud smoking?  Should smokers feel empowered?
> 
> 
> 
> So you really believe that low self esteem is better for their weight problem than high self esteem?
> 
> Everyone should feel empowered no matter what problems they have. Hell it may even give them the strength to get up and do something to correct their problem. Thats a novel idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not what I'm saying.  I'm saying that to glorify obesity is not good or healthy.  To tell young girls that they should just "embrace their obesity" is not right or good for anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats exactly why I said you dont understand the article you used. Nowhere in the article was obesity glorified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is being glorified.  Sorry but those are the facts, and it is a problem in our country when 1 out of every 3 children is overweight or obese.  That does not look very good for the future, sorry to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. The only thing being glorified is this....
> 
> "Being positive and having confidence is a huge deal."
Click to expand...


Nope, this woman comes out and says she thinks it is wrong for children to be dieting.  She is wrong.  A lot of children are put on diets by their pediatricians because they are too fat.  You might be sensitive if you are overweight/fat, but that still doesn't make it okay.  It is a health risk, like doing drugs or smoking.  None of those things are acceptable and neither is being obese.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you really believe that low self esteem is better for their weight problem than high self esteem?
> 
> Everyone should feel empowered no matter what problems they have. Hell it may even give them the strength to get up and do something to correct their problem. Thats a novel idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I'm saying.  I'm saying that to glorify obesity is not good or healthy.  To tell young girls that they should just "embrace their obesity" is not right or good for anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats exactly why I said you dont understand the article you used. Nowhere in the article was obesity glorified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is being glorified.  Sorry but those are the facts, and it is a problem in our country when 1 out of every 3 children is overweight or obese.  That does not look very good for the future, sorry to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. The only thing being glorified is this....
> 
> "Being positive and having confidence is a huge deal."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, this woman comes out and says she thinks it is wrong for children to be dieting.  She is wrong.  A lot of children are put on diets by their pediatricians because they are too fat.  You might be sensitive if you are overweight/fat, but that still doesn't make it okay.  It is a health risk, like doing drugs or smoking.  None of those things are acceptable and neither is being obese.
Click to expand...

It is wrong for children to diet. For a variety of reasons. Diets are inherently temporary. Lifestyle changes are forever. I thought you said you work in the medical field?


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I'm saying.  I'm saying that to glorify obesity is not good or healthy.  To tell young girls that they should just "embrace their obesity" is not right or good for anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats exactly why I said you dont understand the article you used. Nowhere in the article was obesity glorified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is being glorified.  Sorry but those are the facts, and it is a problem in our country when 1 out of every 3 children is overweight or obese.  That does not look very good for the future, sorry to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. The only thing being glorified is this....
> 
> "Being positive and having confidence is a huge deal."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, this woman comes out and says she thinks it is wrong for children to be dieting.  She is wrong.  A lot of children are put on diets by their pediatricians because they are too fat.  You might be sensitive if you are overweight/fat, but that still doesn't make it okay.  It is a health risk, like doing drugs or smoking.  None of those things are acceptable and neither is being obese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is wrong for children to diet. For a variety of reasons. Diets are inherently temporary. Lifestyle changes are forever. I thought you said you work in the medical field?
Click to expand...


That is why it is important to start good dietary habits when they are young.  Duh!


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I'm saying.  I'm saying that to glorify obesity is not good or healthy.  To tell young girls that they should just "embrace their obesity" is not right or good for anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats exactly why I said you dont understand the article you used. Nowhere in the article was obesity glorified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is being glorified.  Sorry but those are the facts, and it is a problem in our country when 1 out of every 3 children is overweight or obese.  That does not look very good for the future, sorry to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. The only thing being glorified is this....
> 
> "Being positive and having confidence is a huge deal."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, this woman comes out and says she thinks it is wrong for children to be dieting.  She is wrong.  A lot of children are put on diets by their pediatricians because they are too fat.  You might be sensitive if you are overweight/fat, but that still doesn't make it okay.  It is a health risk, like doing drugs or smoking.  None of those things are acceptable and neither is being obese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is wrong for children to diet. For a variety of reasons. Diets are inherently temporary. Lifestyle changes are forever. I thought you said you work in the medical field?
Click to expand...


Can anyone really be THIS stupid?  Really?  Holy shit man.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats exactly why I said you dont understand the article you used. Nowhere in the article was obesity glorified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is being glorified.  Sorry but those are the facts, and it is a problem in our country when 1 out of every 3 children is overweight or obese.  That does not look very good for the future, sorry to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. The only thing being glorified is this....
> 
> "Being positive and having confidence is a huge deal."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, this woman comes out and says she thinks it is wrong for children to be dieting.  She is wrong.  A lot of children are put on diets by their pediatricians because they are too fat.  You might be sensitive if you are overweight/fat, but that still doesn't make it okay.  It is a health risk, like doing drugs or smoking.  None of those things are acceptable and neither is being obese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is wrong for children to diet. For a variety of reasons. Diets are inherently temporary. Lifestyle changes are forever. I thought you said you work in the medical field?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is why it is important to start good dietary habits when they are young.  Duh!
Click to expand...

BTW where in the article did she say it was wrong for children to diet?


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is being glorified.  Sorry but those are the facts, and it is a problem in our country when 1 out of every 3 children is overweight or obese.  That does not look very good for the future, sorry to say.
> 
> 
> 
> No. The only thing being glorified is this....
> 
> "Being positive and having confidence is a huge deal."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, this woman comes out and says she thinks it is wrong for children to be dieting.  She is wrong.  A lot of children are put on diets by their pediatricians because they are too fat.  You might be sensitive if you are overweight/fat, but that still doesn't make it okay.  It is a health risk, like doing drugs or smoking.  None of those things are acceptable and neither is being obese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is wrong for children to diet. For a variety of reasons. Diets are inherently temporary. Lifestyle changes are forever. I thought you said you work in the medical field?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is why it is important to start good dietary habits when they are young.  Duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BTW where in the article did she say it was wrong for children to diet?
Click to expand...


Read her article, to which there are links.  Anyways, I have to go to work.  You have fun defending obesity.  Might as well go defend smoking and drugs while you're at it, smart guy.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats exactly why I said you dont understand the article you used. Nowhere in the article was obesity glorified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is being glorified.  Sorry but those are the facts, and it is a problem in our country when 1 out of every 3 children is overweight or obese.  That does not look very good for the future, sorry to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. The only thing being glorified is this....
> 
> "Being positive and having confidence is a huge deal."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, this woman comes out and says she thinks it is wrong for children to be dieting.  She is wrong.  A lot of children are put on diets by their pediatricians because they are too fat.  You might be sensitive if you are overweight/fat, but that still doesn't make it okay.  It is a health risk, like doing drugs or smoking.  None of those things are acceptable and neither is being obese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is wrong for children to diet. For a variety of reasons. Diets are inherently temporary. Lifestyle changes are forever. I thought you said you work in the medical field?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can anyone really be THIS stupid?  Really?  Holy shit man.
Click to expand...

Dont get mad. Explain yourself.  What possessed you to say its good for children to diet?


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. The only thing being glorified is this....
> 
> "Being positive and having confidence is a huge deal."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, this woman comes out and says she thinks it is wrong for children to be dieting.  She is wrong.  A lot of children are put on diets by their pediatricians because they are too fat.  You might be sensitive if you are overweight/fat, but that still doesn't make it okay.  It is a health risk, like doing drugs or smoking.  None of those things are acceptable and neither is being obese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is wrong for children to diet. For a variety of reasons. Diets are inherently temporary. Lifestyle changes are forever. I thought you said you work in the medical field?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is why it is important to start good dietary habits when they are young.  Duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BTW where in the article did she say it was wrong for children to diet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read her article, to which there are links.  Anyways, I have to go to work.  You have fun defending obesity.  Might as well go defend smoking and drugs while you're at it, smart guy.
Click to expand...


I did read the article you posted. Says nothing about dieting even though if she did say it I agree.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is not an answer to my question. I asked if the child should feel less empowered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes because it is not healthy and they are risking their health.  Do you applaud smoking?  Should smokers feel empowered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you really believe that low self esteem is better for their weight problem than high self esteem?
> 
> Everyone should feel empowered no matter what problems they have. Hell it may even give them the strength to get up and do something to correct their problem. Thats a novel idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not what I'm saying.  I'm saying that to glorify obesity is not good or healthy.  To tell young girls that they should just "embrace their obesity" is not right or good for anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats exactly why I said you dont understand the article you used. Nowhere in the article was obesity glorified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is being glorified.  Sorry but those are the facts, and it is a problem in our country when 1 out of every 3 children is overweight or obese.  That does not look very good for the future, sorry to say.
Click to expand...

I imagine you smell like baby powder or flowers.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is being glorified.  Sorry but those are the facts, and it is a problem in our country when 1 out of every 3 children is overweight or obese.  That does not look very good for the future, sorry to say.
> 
> 
> 
> No. The only thing being glorified is this....
> 
> "Being positive and having confidence is a huge deal."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, this woman comes out and says she thinks it is wrong for children to be dieting.  She is wrong.  A lot of children are put on diets by their pediatricians because they are too fat.  You might be sensitive if you are overweight/fat, but that still doesn't make it okay.  It is a health risk, like doing drugs or smoking.  None of those things are acceptable and neither is being obese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is wrong for children to diet. For a variety of reasons. Diets are inherently temporary. Lifestyle changes are forever. I thought you said you work in the medical field?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can anyone really be THIS stupid?  Really?  Holy shit man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont get mad. Explain yourself.  What possessed you to say its good for children to diet?
Click to expand...


I'm not mad.  I just cannot believe how stupid and ignorant people are.  It's truly shocking.  Anyways, you are just wrong about the whole thing.  You didn't read the article, you don't have a clue as to what you are talking about, and you sound like a tard.  

The fact of the matter is that being overweight is not healthy.  Applauding the overweight people is no different than saying "yay for cigarettes!"  

The fact that you so vehemently and angrily defend the obese tells me that you are probably a fat lard ass yourself who is too lazy to get up off your couch!


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. The only thing being glorified is this....
> 
> "Being positive and having confidence is a huge deal."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, this woman comes out and says she thinks it is wrong for children to be dieting.  She is wrong.  A lot of children are put on diets by their pediatricians because they are too fat.  You might be sensitive if you are overweight/fat, but that still doesn't make it okay.  It is a health risk, like doing drugs or smoking.  None of those things are acceptable and neither is being obese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is wrong for children to diet. For a variety of reasons. Diets are inherently temporary. Lifestyle changes are forever. I thought you said you work in the medical field?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can anyone really be THIS stupid?  Really?  Holy shit man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont get mad. Explain yourself.  What possessed you to say its good for children to diet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not mad.  I just cannot believe how stupid and ignorant people are.  It's truly shocking.  Anyways, you are just wrong about the whole thing.  You didn't read the article, you don't have a clue as to what you are talking about, and you sound like a tard.
> 
> The fact of the matter is that being overweight is not healthy.  Applauding the overweight people is no different than saying "yay for cigarettes!"
> 
> The fact that you so vehemently and angrily defend the obese tells me that you are probably a fat lard ass yourself who is too lazy to get up off your couch!
Click to expand...

I think you are angry. I know you are embarrassed you didnt understand the article was about body image. Its not about encouraging people to be overweight. Anyone with a modicum of reading comprehension can see that.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, this woman comes out and says she thinks it is wrong for children to be dieting.  She is wrong.  A lot of children are put on diets by their pediatricians because they are too fat.  You might be sensitive if you are overweight/fat, but that still doesn't make it okay.  It is a health risk, like doing drugs or smoking.  None of those things are acceptable and neither is being obese.
> 
> 
> 
> It is wrong for children to diet. For a variety of reasons. Diets are inherently temporary. Lifestyle changes are forever. I thought you said you work in the medical field?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can anyone really be THIS stupid?  Really?  Holy shit man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont get mad. Explain yourself.  What possessed you to say its good for children to diet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not mad.  I just cannot believe how stupid and ignorant people are.  It's truly shocking.  Anyways, you are just wrong about the whole thing.  You didn't read the article, you don't have a clue as to what you are talking about, and you sound like a tard.
> 
> The fact of the matter is that being overweight is not healthy.  Applauding the overweight people is no different than saying "yay for cigarettes!"
> 
> The fact that you so vehemently and angrily defend the obese tells me that you are probably a fat lard ass yourself who is too lazy to get up off your couch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are angry. I know you are embarrassed you didnt understand the article was about body image. Its not about encouraging people to be overweight. Anyone with a modicum of reading comprehension can see that.
Click to expand...


You should not be proud of a fat body image.  There is nothing to be proud of there.  Sorry.  Again, you are wrong.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, this woman comes out and says she thinks it is wrong for children to be dieting.  She is wrong.  A lot of children are put on diets by their pediatricians because they are too fat.  You might be sensitive if you are overweight/fat, but that still doesn't make it okay.  It is a health risk, like doing drugs or smoking.  None of those things are acceptable and neither is being obese.
> 
> 
> 
> It is wrong for children to diet. For a variety of reasons. Diets are inherently temporary. Lifestyle changes are forever. I thought you said you work in the medical field?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can anyone really be THIS stupid?  Really?  Holy shit man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont get mad. Explain yourself.  What possessed you to say its good for children to diet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not mad.  I just cannot believe how stupid and ignorant people are.  It's truly shocking.  Anyways, you are just wrong about the whole thing.  You didn't read the article, you don't have a clue as to what you are talking about, and you sound like a tard.
> 
> The fact of the matter is that being overweight is not healthy.  Applauding the overweight people is no different than saying "yay for cigarettes!"
> 
> The fact that you so vehemently and angrily defend the obese tells me that you are probably a fat lard ass yourself who is too lazy to get up off your couch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are angry. I know you are embarrassed you didnt understand the article was about body image. Its not about encouraging people to be overweight. Anyone with a modicum of reading comprehension can see that.
Click to expand...


Look, I'm sorry that you're fat, but the facts are it is not healthy, and no children should not be encouraged to be proud of their fat.  They should be encouraged to get up off their fat little behinds and exercise.  A human being is not supposed to be dragging around all that extra weight and there is nothing attractive about it.  It is repulsive and a sign of weakness.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is wrong for children to diet. For a variety of reasons. Diets are inherently temporary. Lifestyle changes are forever. I thought you said you work in the medical field?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone really be THIS stupid?  Really?  Holy shit man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont get mad. Explain yourself.  What possessed you to say its good for children to diet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not mad.  I just cannot believe how stupid and ignorant people are.  It's truly shocking.  Anyways, you are just wrong about the whole thing.  You didn't read the article, you don't have a clue as to what you are talking about, and you sound like a tard.
> 
> The fact of the matter is that being overweight is not healthy.  Applauding the overweight people is no different than saying "yay for cigarettes!"
> 
> The fact that you so vehemently and angrily defend the obese tells me that you are probably a fat lard ass yourself who is too lazy to get up off your couch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are angry. I know you are embarrassed you didnt understand the article was about body image. Its not about encouraging people to be overweight. Anyone with a modicum of reading comprehension can see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look, I'm sorry that you're fat, but the facts are it is not healthy, and no children should not be encouraged to be proud of their fat.  They should be encouraged to get up off their fat little behinds and exercise.  A human being is not supposed to be dragging around all that extra weight and there is nothing attractive about it.  It is repulsive and a sign of weakness.
Click to expand...

That has nothing to do with the point that you didnt understand your article was about body image and not encouraging people to become overweight.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is wrong for children to diet. For a variety of reasons. Diets are inherently temporary. Lifestyle changes are forever. I thought you said you work in the medical field?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone really be THIS stupid?  Really?  Holy shit man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont get mad. Explain yourself.  What possessed you to say its good for children to diet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not mad.  I just cannot believe how stupid and ignorant people are.  It's truly shocking.  Anyways, you are just wrong about the whole thing.  You didn't read the article, you don't have a clue as to what you are talking about, and you sound like a tard.
> 
> The fact of the matter is that being overweight is not healthy.  Applauding the overweight people is no different than saying "yay for cigarettes!"
> 
> The fact that you so vehemently and angrily defend the obese tells me that you are probably a fat lard ass yourself who is too lazy to get up off your couch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are angry. I know you are embarrassed you didnt understand the article was about body image. Its not about encouraging people to be overweight. Anyone with a modicum of reading comprehension can see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should not be proud of a fat body image.  There is nothing to be proud of there.  Sorry.  Again, you are wrong.
Click to expand...

Thanks but you dont tell people what they should be proud of. Sorry.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone really be THIS stupid?  Really?  Holy shit man.
> 
> 
> 
> Dont get mad. Explain yourself.  What possessed you to say its good for children to diet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not mad.  I just cannot believe how stupid and ignorant people are.  It's truly shocking.  Anyways, you are just wrong about the whole thing.  You didn't read the article, you don't have a clue as to what you are talking about, and you sound like a tard.
> 
> The fact of the matter is that being overweight is not healthy.  Applauding the overweight people is no different than saying "yay for cigarettes!"
> 
> The fact that you so vehemently and angrily defend the obese tells me that you are probably a fat lard ass yourself who is too lazy to get up off your couch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are angry. I know you are embarrassed you didnt understand the article was about body image. Its not about encouraging people to be overweight. Anyone with a modicum of reading comprehension can see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should not be proud of a fat body image.  There is nothing to be proud of there.  Sorry.  Again, you are wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks but you dont tell people what they should be proud of. Sorry.
Click to expand...


Yes that is my opinion, and I'm entitled to it.  Doesn't matter if your lard arse is offended.


----------



## Defiant1

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont get mad. Explain yourself.  What possessed you to say its good for children to diet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not mad.  I just cannot believe how stupid and ignorant people are.  It's truly shocking.  Anyways, you are just wrong about the whole thing.  You didn't read the article, you don't have a clue as to what you are talking about, and you sound like a tard.
> 
> The fact of the matter is that being overweight is not healthy.  Applauding the overweight people is no different than saying "yay for cigarettes!"
> 
> The fact that you so vehemently and angrily defend the obese tells me that you are probably a fat lard ass yourself who is too lazy to get up off your couch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are angry. I know you are embarrassed you didnt understand the article was about body image. Its not about encouraging people to be overweight. Anyone with a modicum of reading comprehension can see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should not be proud of a fat body image.  There is nothing to be proud of there.  Sorry.  Again, you are wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks but you dont tell people what they should be proud of. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes that is my opinion, and I'm entitled to it.  Doesn't matter if your lard arse is offended.
Click to expand...



I'm confused now.  I must have missed the memo.

Are our bodies not our own now?

We can no longer make decisions concerning our own bodies?


----------



## ChrisL

Defiant1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not mad.  I just cannot believe how stupid and ignorant people are.  It's truly shocking.  Anyways, you are just wrong about the whole thing.  You didn't read the article, you don't have a clue as to what you are talking about, and you sound like a tard.
> 
> The fact of the matter is that being overweight is not healthy.  Applauding the overweight people is no different than saying "yay for cigarettes!"
> 
> The fact that you so vehemently and angrily defend the obese tells me that you are probably a fat lard ass yourself who is too lazy to get up off your couch!
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are angry. I know you are embarrassed you didnt understand the article was about body image. Its not about encouraging people to be overweight. Anyone with a modicum of reading comprehension can see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should not be proud of a fat body image.  There is nothing to be proud of there.  Sorry.  Again, you are wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks but you dont tell people what they should be proud of. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes that is my opinion, and I'm entitled to it.  Doesn't matter if your lard arse is offended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confused now.  I must have missed the memo.
> 
> Are our bodies not our own now?
> 
> We can no longer make decisions concerning our own bodies?
Click to expand...


Where did I say that?  I said being fat is unhealthy and pushing obesity or fat as being beautiful is not helping our problems here in the United States WITH obesity.  Agree or disagree?


----------



## ChrisL

According to my link I posted earlier, one in every three children is at least overweight if not obese.  If that doesn't tell you we have some problems, then I don't know.  Must be ignorance.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont get mad. Explain yourself.  What possessed you to say its good for children to diet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not mad.  I just cannot believe how stupid and ignorant people are.  It's truly shocking.  Anyways, you are just wrong about the whole thing.  You didn't read the article, you don't have a clue as to what you are talking about, and you sound like a tard.
> 
> The fact of the matter is that being overweight is not healthy.  Applauding the overweight people is no different than saying "yay for cigarettes!"
> 
> The fact that you so vehemently and angrily defend the obese tells me that you are probably a fat lard ass yourself who is too lazy to get up off your couch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are angry. I know you are embarrassed you didnt understand the article was about body image. Its not about encouraging people to be overweight. Anyone with a modicum of reading comprehension can see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should not be proud of a fat body image.  There is nothing to be proud of there.  Sorry.  Again, you are wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks but you dont tell people what they should be proud of. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes that is my opinion, and I'm entitled to it.  Doesn't matter if your lard arse is offended.
Click to expand...

Your opinion doesnt make me wrong. Thats why its called an opinion.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not mad.  I just cannot believe how stupid and ignorant people are.  It's truly shocking.  Anyways, you are just wrong about the whole thing.  You didn't read the article, you don't have a clue as to what you are talking about, and you sound like a tard.
> 
> The fact of the matter is that being overweight is not healthy.  Applauding the overweight people is no different than saying "yay for cigarettes!"
> 
> The fact that you so vehemently and angrily defend the obese tells me that you are probably a fat lard ass yourself who is too lazy to get up off your couch!
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are angry. I know you are embarrassed you didnt understand the article was about body image. Its not about encouraging people to be overweight. Anyone with a modicum of reading comprehension can see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should not be proud of a fat body image.  There is nothing to be proud of there.  Sorry.  Again, you are wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks but you dont tell people what they should be proud of. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes that is my opinion, and I'm entitled to it.  Doesn't matter if your lard arse is offended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your opinion doesnt make me wrong. Thats why its called an opinion.
Click to expand...


Well you certainly are not right.  So to me, you are wrong.  Obesity and being overweight is just unhealthy.  Fact.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> According to my link I posted earlier, one in every three children is at least overweight if not obese.  If that doesn't tell you we have some problems, then I don't know.  Must be ignorance.


Then you used an article about body image to support your argument but pretended that the article was encouraging people to be overweight.


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will say that MOST OF THE TIME fat girls are sweet and nice. Have more to prove..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not true at all.  Fat girls are the bitchiest and most possessive females.  They will beat the shit out of you if you look at a thin girl.  Lol.
Click to expand...



What the hell do you have against fat girls?  Twiggy wasn't always in style you know.

Bitchiest?  Most possessive?

Fortunately, not everyone agrees with you:


----------



## Defiant1

ChrisL said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are angry. I know you are embarrassed you didnt understand the article was about body image. Its not about encouraging people to be overweight. Anyone with a modicum of reading comprehension can see that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should not be proud of a fat body image.  There is nothing to be proud of there.  Sorry.  Again, you are wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks but you dont tell people what they should be proud of. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes that is my opinion, and I'm entitled to it.  Doesn't matter if your lard arse is offended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confused now.  I must have missed the memo.
> 
> Are our bodies not our own now?
> 
> We can no longer make decisions concerning our own bodies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I say that?  I said being fat is unhealthy and pushing obesity or fat as being beautiful is not helping our problems here in the United States WITH obesity.  Agree or disagree?
Click to expand...


I disagree.  My obesity and my affinity for obese women has no effect on you whatsoever.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to my link I posted earlier, one in every three children is at least overweight if not obese.  If that doesn't tell you we have some problems, then I don't know.  Must be ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you used an article about body image to support your argument but pretended that the article was encouraging people to be overweight.
Click to expand...


The woman stated in her interview and in her article that fat should be seen as attractive normal body type.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are angry. I know you are embarrassed you didnt understand the article was about body image. Its not about encouraging people to be overweight. Anyone with a modicum of reading comprehension can see that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should not be proud of a fat body image.  There is nothing to be proud of there.  Sorry.  Again, you are wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks but you dont tell people what they should be proud of. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes that is my opinion, and I'm entitled to it.  Doesn't matter if your lard arse is offended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your opinion doesnt make me wrong. Thats why its called an opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you certainly are not right.  So to me, you are wrong.  Obesity and being overweight is just unhealthy.  Fact.
Click to expand...

Of course I'm right. There is no reason for you to encourage people to have low self esteem because they are overweight. It goes against every known method of self help.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will say that MOST OF THE TIME fat girls are sweet and nice. Have more to prove..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not true at all.  Fat girls are the bitchiest and most possessive females.  They will beat the shit out of you if you look at a thin girl.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell do you have against fat girls?  Twiggy wasn't always in style you know.
> 
> Bitchiest?  Most possessive?
> 
> Fortunately, not everyone agrees with you:
Click to expand...


What do I have against them?  They cost the American taxpayer billions of dollars in medical expenses.  

Economic Costs of Obesity | Healthy Communities for a Healthy Future

The estimated annual health care costs of obesity-related illness are a staggering *$190.2 billion* or nearly 21% of annual medical spending in the United States. 1. Childhood obesity alone is responsible for *$14 billion* in direct medical costs.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to my link I posted earlier, one in every three children is at least overweight if not obese.  If that doesn't tell you we have some problems, then I don't know.  Must be ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you used an article about body image to support your argument but pretended that the article was encouraging people to be overweight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The woman stated in her interview and in her article that fat should be seen as attractive normal body type.
Click to expand...

Do you have the full quote for this one? Everytime you claim the woman made a statement I read the article and its not in there.


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will say that MOST OF THE TIME fat girls are sweet and nice. Have more to prove..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not true at all.  Fat girls are the bitchiest and most possessive females.  They will beat the shit out of you if you look at a thin girl.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell do you have against fat girls?  Twiggy wasn't always in style you know.
> 
> Bitchiest?  Most possessive?
> 
> Fortunately, not everyone agrees with you:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do I have against them?  They cost the American taxpayer billions of dollars in medical expenses.
> 
> Economic Costs of Obesity | Healthy Communities for a Healthy Future
> 
> The estimated annual health care costs of obesity-related illness are a staggering *$190.2 billion* or nearly 21% of annual medical spending in the United States. 1. Childhood obesity alone is responsible for *$14 billion* in direct medical costs.
Click to expand...


Obesity - real obesity - is a health problem.  Why do you need to demean them?  Cancer costs taxpayer billions too.


----------



## ChrisL

Sorry, no excuses for sitting on a fat lard ass, eating junk all day and not getting exercise.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will say that MOST OF THE TIME fat girls are sweet and nice. Have more to prove..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not true at all.  Fat girls are the bitchiest and most possessive females.  They will beat the shit out of you if you look at a thin girl.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell do you have against fat girls?  Twiggy wasn't always in style you know.
> 
> Bitchiest?  Most possessive?
> 
> Fortunately, not everyone agrees with you:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do I have against them?  They cost the American taxpayer billions of dollars in medical expenses.
> 
> Economic Costs of Obesity | Healthy Communities for a Healthy Future
> 
> The estimated annual health care costs of obesity-related illness are a staggering *$190.2 billion* or nearly 21% of annual medical spending in the United States. 1. Childhood obesity alone is responsible for *$14 billion* in direct medical costs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obesity - real obesity - is a health problem.  Why do you need to demean them?  Cancer costs taxpayer billions too.
Click to expand...


Cancer is not something you can control.  Making excuses for obesity and calling it "fat and attractive" is a disgusting ploy to continue with lazy behavior that is costly.


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will say that MOST OF THE TIME fat girls are sweet and nice. Have more to prove..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not true at all.  Fat girls are the bitchiest and most possessive females.  They will beat the shit out of you if you look at a thin girl.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell do you have against fat girls?  Twiggy wasn't always in style you know.
> 
> Bitchiest?  Most possessive?
> 
> Fortunately, not everyone agrees with you:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do I have against them?  They cost the American taxpayer billions of dollars in medical expenses.
> 
> Economic Costs of Obesity | Healthy Communities for a Healthy Future
> 
> The estimated annual health care costs of obesity-related illness are a staggering *$190.2 billion* or nearly 21% of annual medical spending in the United States. 1. Childhood obesity alone is responsible for *$14 billion* in direct medical costs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obesity - real obesity - is a health problem.  Why do you need to demean them?  Cancer costs taxpayer billions too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cancer is not something you can control.  Making excuses for obesity and calling it "fat and attractive" is a disgusting ploy to continue with lazy behavior that is costly.
Click to expand...


The causes of obesity vary greatly and the fact that you attach a moral label to it (fat people are lazy) is pretty abhorrent.

Some of the busiest and most successful people I know are obese.  Maybe because they know there bodies won't get them priveledges.

The Most Successful Obese Americans


----------



## ChrisL

Yes, you could call me "anti obesity."  People say smoking is disgusting habit and so is overeating and being lazy.  It's not any less disgusting of a habit.  Fat is not attractive.  It is ugly and disgusting and the costs associated with it are phenomenal.  No, I'm not going to lie and tell some fat lady she looks beautiful.  Like a lady I used to know who constantly complained about feeling like shit and looking like shit.  Well, maybe if you didn't weigh 250/300 pounds, you wouldn't feel and look so crappy!  DO something about it instead of expecting everyone else to just accept your bullshit excuses.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not true at all.  Fat girls are the bitchiest and most possessive females.  They will beat the shit out of you if you look at a thin girl.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell do you have against fat girls?  Twiggy wasn't always in style you know.
> 
> Bitchiest?  Most possessive?
> 
> Fortunately, not everyone agrees with you:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do I have against them?  They cost the American taxpayer billions of dollars in medical expenses.
> 
> Economic Costs of Obesity | Healthy Communities for a Healthy Future
> 
> The estimated annual health care costs of obesity-related illness are a staggering *$190.2 billion* or nearly 21% of annual medical spending in the United States. 1. Childhood obesity alone is responsible for *$14 billion* in direct medical costs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obesity - real obesity - is a health problem.  Why do you need to demean them?  Cancer costs taxpayer billions too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cancer is not something you can control.  Making excuses for obesity and calling it "fat and attractive" is a disgusting ploy to continue with lazy behavior that is costly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The causes of obesity vary greatly and the fact that you attach a moral label to it (fat people are lazy) is pretty abhorrent.
> 
> Some of the busiest and most successful people I know are obese.  Maybe because they know there bodies won't get them priveledges.
> 
> The Most Successful Obese Americans
Click to expand...


I am talking aside from those with issues beyond their control, like disabilities, etc.  Get real.  Obesity is a problem in this country when 1 out of every 3 children is considered overweight and/or obese.  Quit with the cop outs.


----------



## Coyote

And who can forget this man's awesome energy and voice?  Lazy?  I don't think so....you go Meatloaf!


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Yes, you could call me "anti obesity."  People say smoking is disgusting habit and so is overeating and being lazy.  It's not any less disgusting of a habit.  Fat is not attractive.  It is ugly and disgusting and the costs associated with it are phenomenal.  No, I'm not going to lie and tell some fat lady she looks beautiful.  Like a lady I used to know who constantly complained about feeling like shit and looking like shit.  Well, maybe if you didn't weigh 250/300 pounds, you wouldn't feel and look so crappy!  DO something about it instead of expecting everyone else to just accept your bullshit excuses.



Smoking has one cause.

Obesity multiple causes, and some aren't so easy to address like illness and medications.  My brother is schitzophrenic, the disease destroys motivation, amongst other things, and the medications to keep the symptoms in check cause weight gain.  So you can take your holier than thou attitude and shove it.


----------



## ChrisL

It's from too many Twinkies, fast food, processed foods, and sheer laziness, lack of will power and lack of motivation in MOST instances.  Never has America had such a problem with weight!  All of our gadgets, junk food and technology are doing us in.  *smh*  We have become some lazy fuckers, that is for sure.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you could call me "anti obesity."  People say smoking is disgusting habit and so is overeating and being lazy.  It's not any less disgusting of a habit.  Fat is not attractive.  It is ugly and disgusting and the costs associated with it are phenomenal.  No, I'm not going to lie and tell some fat lady she looks beautiful.  Like a lady I used to know who constantly complained about feeling like shit and looking like shit.  Well, maybe if you didn't weigh 250/300 pounds, you wouldn't feel and look so crappy!  DO something about it instead of expecting everyone else to just accept your bullshit excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoking has one cause.
> 
> Obesity multiple causes, and some aren't so easy to address like illness and medications.  My brother is schitzophrenic, the disease destroys motivation, amongst other things, and the medications to keep the symptoms in check cause weight gain.  So you can take your holier than thou attitude and shove it.
Click to expand...


I already specified those kinds of things which do NOT make up most of the people who are obese, and it's only getting worse!


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you could call me "anti obesity."  People say smoking is disgusting habit and so is overeating and being lazy.  It's not any less disgusting of a habit.  Fat is not attractive.  It is ugly and disgusting and the costs associated with it are phenomenal.  No, I'm not going to lie and tell some fat lady she looks beautiful.  Like a lady I used to know who constantly complained about feeling like shit and looking like shit.  Well, maybe if you didn't weigh 250/300 pounds, you wouldn't feel and look so crappy!  DO something about it instead of expecting everyone else to just accept your bullshit excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoking has one cause.
> 
> Obesity multiple causes, and some aren't so easy to address like illness and medications.  My brother is schitzophrenic, the disease destroys motivation, amongst other things, and the medications to keep the symptoms in check cause weight gain.  So you can take your holier than thou attitude and shove it.
Click to expand...


There is no holier than thou attitude.  I'm posting nothing but the facts.  If you find them offensive, that is YOUR problem.  Deal with the facts.


----------



## TNHarley

ChrisL said:


> It's from too many Twinkies, fast food, processed foods, and sheer laziness, lack of will power and lack of motivation in MOST instances.  Never has America had such a problem with weight!  All of our gadgets, junk food and technology are doing us in.  *smh*  We have become some lazy fuckers, that is for sure.


 Word


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you could call me "anti obesity."  People say smoking is disgusting habit and so is overeating and being lazy.  It's not any less disgusting of a habit.  Fat is not attractive.  It is ugly and disgusting and the costs associated with it are phenomenal.  No, I'm not going to lie and tell some fat lady she looks beautiful.  Like a lady I used to know who constantly complained about feeling like shit and looking like shit.  Well, maybe if you didn't weigh 250/300 pounds, you wouldn't feel and look so crappy!  DO something about it instead of expecting everyone else to just accept your bullshit excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoking has one cause.
> 
> Obesity multiple causes, and some aren't so easy to address like illness and medications.  My brother is schitzophrenic, the disease destroys motivation, amongst other things, and the medications to keep the symptoms in check cause weight gain.  So you can take your holier than thou attitude and shove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already specified those kinds of things which do NOT make up most of the people who are obese, and it's only getting worse!
Click to expand...



Again - obesity has many causes and degree's of difficulty in overcoming - you look at them all together and label them "lazy" and "disgusting".  Is Operah lazy and disgusting?


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> It's from too many Twinkies, fast food, processed foods, and sheer laziness, lack of will power and lack of motivation in MOST instances.  Never has America had such a problem with weight!  All of our gadgets, junk food and technology are doing us in.  *smh*  We have become some lazy fuckers, that is for sure.




It's from many things - and I agree the food industry, it's marketing, lack of exercise play a role in it.  It's especially bad for obese kids, and I blame the parents.  Parents directly control food choices in a young child's life.  Obese children have a much harder time maintaining a healthy weight in adulthood.  A lot of it is set in childhood.  Lack of will power?  Lazyness? Not necessarily.  Look at how successfull (and energetic) many obese people are despite obesity.


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell do you have against fat girls?  Twiggy wasn't always in style you know.
> 
> Bitchiest?  Most possessive?
> 
> Fortunately, not everyone agrees with you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do I have against them?  They cost the American taxpayer billions of dollars in medical expenses.
> 
> Economic Costs of Obesity | Healthy Communities for a Healthy Future
> 
> The estimated annual health care costs of obesity-related illness are a staggering *$190.2 billion* or nearly 21% of annual medical spending in the United States. 1. Childhood obesity alone is responsible for *$14 billion* in direct medical costs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obesity - real obesity - is a health problem.  Why do you need to demean them?  Cancer costs taxpayer billions too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cancer is not something you can control.  Making excuses for obesity and calling it "fat and attractive" is a disgusting ploy to continue with lazy behavior that is costly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The causes of obesity vary greatly and the fact that you attach a moral label to it (fat people are lazy) is pretty abhorrent.
> 
> Some of the busiest and most successful people I know are obese.  Maybe because they know there bodies won't get them priveledges.
> 
> The Most Successful Obese Americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am talking aside from those with issues beyond their control, like disabilities, etc.  Get real.  Obesity is a problem in this country when 1 out of every 3 children is considered overweight and/or obese.  Quit with the cop outs.
Click to expand...



So these energetic, busy, highly successful people are all "lazy"?


----------



## TrinityPower

I have not read all of the comments but I find this an interesting topic coming from someone who bashes other women for being in great shape and showing it.  Basically it is a matter of whoever isn't the OP in this discussion is out of shape and lazy but last I saw she had the most posts registered on USMB for the month.  Most other people do not spend their lives on here like that.  I do agree that sadly most kids are given processed and fast food which has a lot of calories but little nutrition and many kids live in apartments where riding a bike or doing something active is not supported or encouraged so kids have nothing to do but be on the computer and eat.  When parents ARE home they are tired from working and do not make the well balanced healthy meals I had as a kid.  Even those meals that were considered healthy then would not be so now because the amount of exercise and activity kids and adults alike get now is greatly diminished from what it was 30+ years ago.  When I grew up it was still in an era where moms stayed home and dads worked so meals were made, houses were clean, and kids were looked after.  That dynamic is a rare thing today.


----------



## ChrisL

TrinityPower said:


> I have not read all of the comments but I find this an interesting topic coming from someone who bashes other women for being in great shape and showing it.  Basically it is a matter of whoever isn't the OP in this discussion is out of shape and lazy but last I saw she had the most posts registered on USMB for the month.  Most other people do not spend their lives on here like that.  I do agree that sadly most kids are given processed and fast food which has a lot of calories but little nutrition and many kids live in apartments where riding a bike or doing something active is not supported or encouraged so kids have nothing to do but be on the computer and eat.  When parents ARE home they are tired from working and do not make the well balanced healthy meals I had as a kid.  Even those meals that were considered healthy then would not be so now because the amount of exercise and activity kids and adults alike get now is greatly diminished from what it was 30+ years ago.  When I grew up it was still in an era where moms stayed home and dads worked so meals were made, houses were clean, and kids were looked after.  That dynamic is a rare thing today.



Bashing other women?  When?  Where?  Just because you are an idiot doesn't mean I bash anyone.    Lol.  Now, I notice the good married Christian woman who is half dressed still cannot help but to make personal comments.


----------



## ChrisL

TrinityPower said:


> I have not read all of the comments but I find this an interesting topic coming from someone who bashes other women for being in great shape and showing it.  Basically it is a matter of whoever isn't the OP in this discussion is out of shape and lazy but last I saw she had the most posts registered on USMB for the month.  Most other people do not spend their lives on here like that.  I do agree that sadly most kids are given processed and fast food which has a lot of calories but little nutrition and many kids live in apartments where riding a bike or doing something active is not supported or encouraged so kids have nothing to do but be on the computer and eat.  When parents ARE home they are tired from working and do not make the well balanced healthy meals I had as a kid.  Even those meals that were considered healthy then would not be so now because the amount of exercise and activity kids and adults alike get now is greatly diminished from what it was 30+ years ago.  When I grew up it was still in an era where moms stayed home and dads worked so meals were made, houses were clean, and kids were looked after.  That dynamic is a rare thing today.



If anyone has bashed anyone, it has been you doing the bashing and then turning around and claiming to be a Christian.  I simply told you that I think it is disrespectful to your husband to run around on a forum in your underwear, and it's weird . . . because it is weird for a married woman who claims to be a Christian to do that shit whether you want to admit that or not.  Sorry if you are a strange . . . person.  Lol.  Sure there is a reason why you keep your face hidden too.


----------



## ChrisL

TrinityPower said:


> I have not read all of the comments but I find this an interesting topic coming from someone who bashes other women for being in great shape and showing it.  Basically it is a matter of whoever isn't the OP in this discussion is out of shape and lazy but last I saw she had the most posts registered on USMB for the month.  Most other people do not spend their lives on here like that.  I do agree that sadly most kids are given processed and fast food which has a lot of calories but little nutrition and many kids live in apartments where riding a bike or doing something active is not supported or encouraged so kids have nothing to do but be on the computer and eat.  When parents ARE home they are tired from working and do not make the well balanced healthy meals I had as a kid.  Even those meals that were considered healthy then would not be so now because the amount of exercise and activity kids and adults alike get now is greatly diminished from what it was 30+ years ago.  When I grew up it was still in an era where moms stayed home and dads worked so meals were made, houses were clean, and kids were looked after.  That dynamic is a rare thing today.



You are just a hypocrite.  Nobody should take you seriously.  You do a lot of talking about being a Christian but you certainly do not demonstrate the behavior that one would WANT to see from someone who claims to be a "religious" person.  Phony.


----------



## Coyote

Egad.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> Egad.



Hey, this strange woman has made some pret-ty rude comments and quite personal comments to me as well, on threads where I wasn't even addressing her.  She's a weirdo like so many of the others around here.  I get tired of the weirdos who want to go onto threads and make personal comments about me.  Thread's not about me.


----------



## Iron Head

This is a hilarious op. First, Chris is plainly a fucking idiot. I mean, yeah, obesity is rampant and unhealthy. What kind of revelation is that? That is like saying smoking is bad for you. Nobody disagrees with that, except that brainless degenerate, Delta. 

Secondly, check out the new avi pic of Chris. Jesus fucking Christ, what a hag! Her face is sunken in, like a meth addict. She probably never smiles because she is missing teeth. And she goes around calling herself "beautiful" constantly, obviously in a vain attempt to convince herself. 

Finally, who in the hell ever felt that fat is beautiful? Answer: fat feminists and chubby chasers. Further, this pig Chris had the audacity to post this crap after putting others down for taking digs at fat chicks. I'd call her a hypocrite, but she is too damn stupid to know she is conflating her bullshit. 

The verdict is in: Chris is a despicable moron who desperately needs a cheeseburger and a bag to put over her head.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> This is a hilarious op. First, Chris is plainly a fucking idiot. I mean, yeah, obesity is rampant and unhealthy. What kind of revelation is that? That is like saying smoking is bad for you. Nobody disagrees with that, except that brainless degenerate, Delta.
> 
> Secondly, check out the new avi pic of Chris. Jesus fucking Christ, what a hag! Her face is sunken in, like a meth addict. She probably never smiles because she is missing teeth. And she goes around calling herself "beautiful" constantly, obviously in a vain attempt to convince herself.
> 
> Finally, who in the hell ever felt that fat is beautiful? Answer: fat feminists and chubby chasers. Further, this pig Chris had the audacity to post this crap after putting others down for taking digs at fat chicks. I'd call her a hypocrite, but she is too damn stupid to know she is conflating her bullshit.
> 
> The verdict is in: Chris is a despicable moron who desperately needs a cheeseburger and a bag to put over her head.



You're an idiot old man.  Thankfully many people disagree with you.   

The point of this thread is obviously too complicated for you.  

I never took anyone down because of "digs" about fat chicks and that is not what this thread is about.  It is about fat people glorifying being fat, as if it is something to be proud of, how it costs us BILLIONS of dollars, and how it is just plain unhealthy.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, this strange woman has made some pret-ty rude comments and quite personal comments to me as well, on threads where I wasn't even addressing her.  She's a weirdo like so many of the others around here.  I get tired of the weirdos who want to go onto threads and make personal comments about me.  Thread's not about me.
Click to expand...


Yep, everyone is a "weirdo" but you, eh Chris. 

Maybe one day you will get it - that it is YOU that is the problem, not everyone you come in contact with, stupid.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a hilarious op. First, Chris is plainly a fucking idiot. I mean, yeah, obesity is rampant and unhealthy. What kind of revelation is that? That is like saying smoking is bad for you. Nobody disagrees with that, except that brainless degenerate, Delta.
> 
> Secondly, check out the new avi pic of Chris. Jesus fucking Christ, what a hag! Her face is sunken in, like a meth addict. She probably never smiles because she is missing teeth. And she goes around calling herself "beautiful" constantly, obviously in a vain attempt to convince herself.
> 
> Finally, who in the hell ever felt that fat is beautiful? Answer: fat feminists and chubby chasers. Further, this pig Chris had the audacity to post this crap after putting others down for taking digs at fat chicks. I'd call her a hypocrite, but she is too damn stupid to know she is conflating her bullshit.
> 
> The verdict is in: Chris is a despicable moron who desperately needs a cheeseburger and a bag to put over her head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot old man.  Thankfully many people disagree with you.
> 
> The point of this thread is obviously too complicated for you.
> 
> I never took anyone down because of "digs" about fat chicks and that is not what this thread is about.  It is about fat people glorifying being fat, as if it is something to be proud of, how it costs us BILLIONS of dollars, and how it is just plain unhealthy.
Click to expand...

Bullshit. This thread is all about YOU.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, this strange woman has made some pret-ty rude comments and quite personal comments to me as well, on threads where I wasn't even addressing her.  She's a weirdo like so many of the others around here.  I get tired of the weirdos who want to go onto threads and make personal comments about me.  Thread's not about me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, everyone is a "weirdo" but you, eh Chris.
> 
> Maybe one day you will get it - that it is YOU that is the problem, not everyone you come in contact with, stupid.
Click to expand...


Seriously old man . . . you're fucked and NOT in a good way.    This is a place for discussion and sharing opinions.  Some people can't handle other people's opinions.  That is too fucking bad.  Obviously, I'm not desperate for friendship like you are.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a hilarious op. First, Chris is plainly a fucking idiot. I mean, yeah, obesity is rampant and unhealthy. What kind of revelation is that? That is like saying smoking is bad for you. Nobody disagrees with that, except that brainless degenerate, Delta.
> 
> Secondly, check out the new avi pic of Chris. Jesus fucking Christ, what a hag! Her face is sunken in, like a meth addict. She probably never smiles because she is missing teeth. And she goes around calling herself "beautiful" constantly, obviously in a vain attempt to convince herself.
> 
> Finally, who in the hell ever felt that fat is beautiful? Answer: fat feminists and chubby chasers. Further, this pig Chris had the audacity to post this crap after putting others down for taking digs at fat chicks. I'd call her a hypocrite, but she is too damn stupid to know she is conflating her bullshit.
> 
> The verdict is in: Chris is a despicable moron who desperately needs a cheeseburger and a bag to put over her head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot old man.  Thankfully many people disagree with you.
> 
> The point of this thread is obviously too complicated for you.
> 
> I never took anyone down because of "digs" about fat chicks and that is not what this thread is about.  It is about fat people glorifying being fat, as if it is something to be proud of, how it costs us BILLIONS of dollars, and how it is just plain unhealthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. This thread is all about YOU.
Click to expand...


No, it's about fat people, moron.    Now, go take your meds and go to bed.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, this strange woman has made some pret-ty rude comments and quite personal comments to me as well, on threads where I wasn't even addressing her.  She's a weirdo like so many of the others around here.  I get tired of the weirdos who want to go onto threads and make personal comments about me.  Thread's not about me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, everyone is a "weirdo" but you, eh Chris.
> 
> Maybe one day you will get it - that it is YOU that is the problem, not everyone you come in contact with, stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously old man . . . you're fucked and NOT in a good way.    This is a place for discussion and sharing opinions.  Some people can't handle other people's opinions.  That is too fucking bad.  Obviously, I'm not desperate for friendship like you are.
Click to expand...

You are opining on nothing, dummy! What fucking world do you live in?


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a hilarious op. First, Chris is plainly a fucking idiot. I mean, yeah, obesity is rampant and unhealthy. What kind of revelation is that? That is like saying smoking is bad for you. Nobody disagrees with that, except that brainless degenerate, Delta.
> 
> Secondly, check out the new avi pic of Chris. Jesus fucking Christ, what a hag! Her face is sunken in, like a meth addict. She probably never smiles because she is missing teeth. And she goes around calling herself "beautiful" constantly, obviously in a vain attempt to convince herself.
> 
> Finally, who in the hell ever felt that fat is beautiful? Answer: fat feminists and chubby chasers. Further, this pig Chris had the audacity to post this crap after putting others down for taking digs at fat chicks. I'd call her a hypocrite, but she is too damn stupid to know she is conflating her bullshit.
> 
> The verdict is in: Chris is a despicable moron who desperately needs a cheeseburger and a bag to put over her head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot old man.  Thankfully many people disagree with you.
> 
> The point of this thread is obviously too complicated for you.
> 
> I never took anyone down because of "digs" about fat chicks and that is not what this thread is about.  It is about fat people glorifying being fat, as if it is something to be proud of, how it costs us BILLIONS of dollars, and how it is just plain unhealthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. This thread is all about YOU.
Click to expand...


Stupid, ignorant disgusting diseased old fart is what you are.  Nothing more than that, VD.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a hilarious op. First, Chris is plainly a fucking idiot. I mean, yeah, obesity is rampant and unhealthy. What kind of revelation is that? That is like saying smoking is bad for you. Nobody disagrees with that, except that brainless degenerate, Delta.
> 
> Secondly, check out the new avi pic of Chris. Jesus fucking Christ, what a hag! Her face is sunken in, like a meth addict. She probably never smiles because she is missing teeth. And she goes around calling herself "beautiful" constantly, obviously in a vain attempt to convince herself.
> 
> Finally, who in the hell ever felt that fat is beautiful? Answer: fat feminists and chubby chasers. Further, this pig Chris had the audacity to post this crap after putting others down for taking digs at fat chicks. I'd call her a hypocrite, but she is too damn stupid to know she is conflating her bullshit.
> 
> The verdict is in: Chris is a despicable moron who desperately needs a cheeseburger and a bag to put over her head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot old man.  Thankfully many people disagree with you.
> 
> The point of this thread is obviously too complicated for you.
> 
> I never took anyone down because of "digs" about fat chicks and that is not what this thread is about.  It is about fat people glorifying being fat, as if it is something to be proud of, how it costs us BILLIONS of dollars, and how it is just plain unhealthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. This thread is all about YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's about fat people, moron.    Now, go take your meds and go to bed.
Click to expand...

Nope, it is all about little Chrissy poo, the hag of USMB. It is always all about you.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, this strange woman has made some pret-ty rude comments and quite personal comments to me as well, on threads where I wasn't even addressing her.  She's a weirdo like so many of the others around here.  I get tired of the weirdos who want to go onto threads and make personal comments about me.  Thread's not about me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, everyone is a "weirdo" but you, eh Chris.
> 
> Maybe one day you will get it - that it is YOU that is the problem, not everyone you come in contact with, stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously old man . . . you're fucked and NOT in a good way.    This is a place for discussion and sharing opinions.  Some people can't handle other people's opinions.  That is too fucking bad.  Obviously, I'm not desperate for friendship like you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are opining on nothing, dummy! What fucking world do you live in?
Click to expand...


Oh unlike your threads about fat women and how that and crack whores are all you can get?  Or about your venereal disease that you've been spreading around?    Ha-ha!  You are an ignorant old man.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a hilarious op. First, Chris is plainly a fucking idiot. I mean, yeah, obesity is rampant and unhealthy. What kind of revelation is that? That is like saying smoking is bad for you. Nobody disagrees with that, except that brainless degenerate, Delta.
> 
> Secondly, check out the new avi pic of Chris. Jesus fucking Christ, what a hag! Her face is sunken in, like a meth addict. She probably never smiles because she is missing teeth. And she goes around calling herself "beautiful" constantly, obviously in a vain attempt to convince herself.
> 
> Finally, who in the hell ever felt that fat is beautiful? Answer: fat feminists and chubby chasers. Further, this pig Chris had the audacity to post this crap after putting others down for taking digs at fat chicks. I'd call her a hypocrite, but she is too damn stupid to know she is conflating her bullshit.
> 
> The verdict is in: Chris is a despicable moron who desperately needs a cheeseburger and a bag to put over her head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot old man.  Thankfully many people disagree with you.
> 
> The point of this thread is obviously too complicated for you.
> 
> I never took anyone down because of "digs" about fat chicks and that is not what this thread is about.  It is about fat people glorifying being fat, as if it is something to be proud of, how it costs us BILLIONS of dollars, and how it is just plain unhealthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. This thread is all about YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's about fat people, moron.    Now, go take your meds and go to bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, it is all about little Chrissy poo, the hag of USMB. It is always all about you.
Click to expand...


Says the old pathetic man who starts threads about his venereal disease.    Hilarious.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a hilarious op. First, Chris is plainly a fucking idiot. I mean, yeah, obesity is rampant and unhealthy. What kind of revelation is that? That is like saying smoking is bad for you. Nobody disagrees with that, except that brainless degenerate, Delta.
> 
> Secondly, check out the new avi pic of Chris. Jesus fucking Christ, what a hag! Her face is sunken in, like a meth addict. She probably never smiles because she is missing teeth. And she goes around calling herself "beautiful" constantly, obviously in a vain attempt to convince herself.
> 
> Finally, who in the hell ever felt that fat is beautiful? Answer: fat feminists and chubby chasers. Further, this pig Chris had the audacity to post this crap after putting others down for taking digs at fat chicks. I'd call her a hypocrite, but she is too damn stupid to know she is conflating her bullshit.
> 
> The verdict is in: Chris is a despicable moron who desperately needs a cheeseburger and a bag to put over her head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot old man.  Thankfully many people disagree with you.
> 
> The point of this thread is obviously too complicated for you.
> 
> I never took anyone down because of "digs" about fat chicks and that is not what this thread is about.  It is about fat people glorifying being fat, as if it is something to be proud of, how it costs us BILLIONS of dollars, and how it is just plain unhealthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. This thread is all about YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid, ignorant disgusting diseased old fart is what you are.  Nothing more than that, VD.
Click to expand...

Blah, blah... You are a broken record, which leads to the conclusion that you are a dullard too.  A homely little dullard.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a hilarious op. First, Chris is plainly a fucking idiot. I mean, yeah, obesity is rampant and unhealthy. What kind of revelation is that? That is like saying smoking is bad for you. Nobody disagrees with that, except that brainless degenerate, Delta.
> 
> Secondly, check out the new avi pic of Chris. Jesus fucking Christ, what a hag! Her face is sunken in, like a meth addict. She probably never smiles because she is missing teeth. And she goes around calling herself "beautiful" constantly, obviously in a vain attempt to convince herself.
> 
> Finally, who in the hell ever felt that fat is beautiful? Answer: fat feminists and chubby chasers. Further, this pig Chris had the audacity to post this crap after putting others down for taking digs at fat chicks. I'd call her a hypocrite, but she is too damn stupid to know she is conflating her bullshit.
> 
> The verdict is in: Chris is a despicable moron who desperately needs a cheeseburger and a bag to put over her head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot old man.  Thankfully many people disagree with you.
> 
> The point of this thread is obviously too complicated for you.
> 
> I never took anyone down because of "digs" about fat chicks and that is not what this thread is about.  It is about fat people glorifying being fat, as if it is something to be proud of, how it costs us BILLIONS of dollars, and how it is just plain unhealthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. This thread is all about YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid, ignorant disgusting diseased old fart is what you are.  Nothing more than that, VD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blah, blah... You are a broken record, which leads to the conclusion that you are a dullard too.  A homely little dullard.
Click to expand...


You're an ugly old clown.  Lol.


----------



## Esmeralda

ChrisL said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the premise.
> Its like the way society treats transsexuals. It is NOT normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Normal' is subjective. Are tribes in Africa who regard fat women as attractive. So much so they fatten up normal women before their weddings.
> 
> Forced to Be Fat
> 
> "In Mauritania, where big is beautiful and stretch marks are sexy, young girls are brutally force-fed a diet of up to 16,000 calories a day — more than four times that of a male bodybuilder — to prepare them for marriage."
> 
> And even here in the US not so long ago...
> 
> it was a dark and stormy night;, Back When Thin Wasn’t In: 8 Vintage Weight Gain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those women are NOT fat!  Stick to the topic please.  We are talking about people encouraging a "fat" body style as being a variant of normal and that they should just accept it and be fat.  It is unhealthy and costs us loads of money is the bottom line.  Not to mention, it is not attractive to be overweight.
Click to expand...

Fat acceptance is what it used to be called. However, the pendulum can swing too far in either direction.

The medical community suggests appropriate weight and BMI for men and women of all sizes--according to height and bone structure.  Healthy weight does not mean perfect weight as far as looking great or fitting into certain clothes, not having cellulite or love handles, etc.

Of course, obesity is not healthy.  The real issue is not about being attractive but about good health.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a hilarious op. First, Chris is plainly a fucking idiot. I mean, yeah, obesity is rampant and unhealthy. What kind of revelation is that? That is like saying smoking is bad for you. Nobody disagrees with that, except that brainless degenerate, Delta.
> 
> Secondly, check out the new avi pic of Chris. Jesus fucking Christ, what a hag! Her face is sunken in, like a meth addict. She probably never smiles because she is missing teeth. And she goes around calling herself "beautiful" constantly, obviously in a vain attempt to convince herself.
> 
> Finally, who in the hell ever felt that fat is beautiful? Answer: fat feminists and chubby chasers. Further, this pig Chris had the audacity to post this crap after putting others down for taking digs at fat chicks. I'd call her a hypocrite, but she is too damn stupid to know she is conflating her bullshit.
> 
> The verdict is in: Chris is a despicable moron who desperately needs a cheeseburger and a bag to put over her head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot old man.  Thankfully many people disagree with you.
> 
> The point of this thread is obviously too complicated for you.
> 
> I never took anyone down because of "digs" about fat chicks and that is not what this thread is about.  It is about fat people glorifying being fat, as if it is something to be proud of, how it costs us BILLIONS of dollars, and how it is just plain unhealthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. This thread is all about YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's about fat people, moron.    Now, go take your meds and go to bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, it is all about little Chrissy poo, the hag of USMB. It is always all about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the old pathetic man who starts threads about his venereal disease.    Hilarious.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I had bumps on my dick.  That is pure honesty, something you know nothing about.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot old man.  Thankfully many people disagree with you.
> 
> The point of this thread is obviously too complicated for you.
> 
> I never took anyone down because of "digs" about fat chicks and that is not what this thread is about.  It is about fat people glorifying being fat, as if it is something to be proud of, how it costs us BILLIONS of dollars, and how it is just plain unhealthy.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. This thread is all about YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's about fat people, moron.    Now, go take your meds and go to bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, it is all about little Chrissy poo, the hag of USMB. It is always all about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the old pathetic man who starts threads about his venereal disease.    Hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I had bumps on my dick.  That is pure honesty, something you know nothing about.
Click to expand...


You are fucking disgusting man.  Get lost, will you?  Yuck!


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a hilarious op. First, Chris is plainly a fucking idiot. I mean, yeah, obesity is rampant and unhealthy. What kind of revelation is that? That is like saying smoking is bad for you. Nobody disagrees with that, except that brainless degenerate, Delta.
> 
> Secondly, check out the new avi pic of Chris. Jesus fucking Christ, what a hag! Her face is sunken in, like a meth addict. She probably never smiles because she is missing teeth. And she goes around calling herself "beautiful" constantly, obviously in a vain attempt to convince herself.
> 
> Finally, who in the hell ever felt that fat is beautiful? Answer: fat feminists and chubby chasers. Further, this pig Chris had the audacity to post this crap after putting others down for taking digs at fat chicks. I'd call her a hypocrite, but she is too damn stupid to know she is conflating her bullshit.
> 
> The verdict is in: Chris is a despicable moron who desperately needs a cheeseburger and a bag to put over her head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot old man.  Thankfully many people disagree with you.
> 
> The point of this thread is obviously too complicated for you.
> 
> I never took anyone down because of "digs" about fat chicks and that is not what this thread is about.  It is about fat people glorifying being fat, as if it is something to be proud of, how it costs us BILLIONS of dollars, and how it is just plain unhealthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. This thread is all about YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid, ignorant disgusting diseased old fart is what you are.  Nothing more than that, VD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blah, blah... You are a broken record, which leads to the conclusion that you are a dullard too.  A homely little dullard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an ugly old clown.  Lol.
Click to expand...

My impersonation of a Chrissy post: 

"You are icky.  Oooooooooh. LOL"

See how pathetic that is? Of course you don't.


----------



## ChrisL

Esmeralda said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the premise.
> Its like the way society treats transsexuals. It is NOT normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Normal' is subjective. Are tribes in Africa who regard fat women as attractive. So much so they fatten up normal women before their weddings.
> 
> Forced to Be Fat
> 
> "In Mauritania, where big is beautiful and stretch marks are sexy, young girls are brutally force-fed a diet of up to 16,000 calories a day — more than four times that of a male bodybuilder — to prepare them for marriage."
> 
> And even here in the US not so long ago...
> 
> it was a dark and stormy night;, Back When Thin Wasn’t In: 8 Vintage Weight Gain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those women are NOT fat!  Stick to the topic please.  We are talking about people encouraging a "fat" body style as being a variant of normal and that they should just accept it and be fat.  It is unhealthy and costs us loads of money is the bottom line.  Not to mention, it is not attractive to be overweight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fat acceptance is what it used to be called. However, the pendulum can swing too far in either direction.
> 
> The medical community suggests appropriate weight and BMI for men and women of all sizes: height and bone structure.  Healthy weight does not mean perfect weight.  But, obesity is not healthy.  The real issue is not about being attractive but about good health.
Click to expand...


I agree that sometimes BMI are not always an accurate measurement.  Some people are muscular and muscle is denser than fat.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. This thread is all about YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's about fat people, moron.    Now, go take your meds and go to bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, it is all about little Chrissy poo, the hag of USMB. It is always all about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the old pathetic man who starts threads about his venereal disease.    Hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I had bumps on my dick.  That is pure honesty, something you know nothing about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are fucking disgusting man.  Get lost, will you?  Yuck!
Click to expand...

Disgusting?!? Look at that gross photo you put as your avi!


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot old man.  Thankfully many people disagree with you.
> 
> The point of this thread is obviously too complicated for you.
> 
> I never took anyone down because of "digs" about fat chicks and that is not what this thread is about.  It is about fat people glorifying being fat, as if it is something to be proud of, how it costs us BILLIONS of dollars, and how it is just plain unhealthy.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. This thread is all about YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid, ignorant disgusting diseased old fart is what you are.  Nothing more than that, VD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blah, blah... You are a broken record, which leads to the conclusion that you are a dullard too.  A homely little dullard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an ugly old clown.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My impersonation of a Chrissy post:
> 
> "You are icky.  Oooooooooh. LOL"
> 
> See how pathetic that is? Of course you don't.
Click to expand...


No, sorry.  I think the old man who joins a political forum and starts threads about his penis is pathetic though.  Blech.  You are one sick pathetic POS.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's about fat people, moron.    Now, go take your meds and go to bed.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it is all about little Chrissy poo, the hag of USMB. It is always all about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the old pathetic man who starts threads about his venereal disease.    Hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I had bumps on my dick.  That is pure honesty, something you know nothing about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are fucking disgusting man.  Get lost, will you?  Yuck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disgusting?!? Look at that gross photo you put as your avi!
Click to expand...


Thankfully for me, most people disagree with you.    Most of them half your age.


----------



## Esmeralda

ChrisL said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the premise.
> Its like the way society treats transsexuals. It is NOT normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Normal' is subjective. Are tribes in Africa who regard fat women as attractive. So much so they fatten up normal women before their weddings.
> 
> Forced to Be Fat
> 
> "In Mauritania, where big is beautiful and stretch marks are sexy, young girls are brutally force-fed a diet of up to 16,000 calories a day — more than four times that of a male bodybuilder — to prepare them for marriage."
> 
> And even here in the US not so long ago...
> 
> it was a dark and stormy night;, Back When Thin Wasn’t In: 8 Vintage Weight Gain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those women are NOT fat!  Stick to the topic please.  We are talking about people encouraging a "fat" body style as being a variant of normal and that they should just accept it and be fat.  It is unhealthy and costs us loads of money is the bottom line.  Not to mention, it is not attractive to be overweight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fat acceptance is what it used to be called. However, the pendulum can swing too far in either direction.
> 
> The medical community suggests appropriate weight and BMI for men and women of all sizes: height and bone structure.  Healthy weight does not mean perfect weight.  But, obesity is not healthy.  The real issue is not about being attractive but about good health.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that sometimes BMI are not always an accurate measurement.  Some people are muscular and muscle is denser than fat.
Click to expand...

I never said BMI was not an accurate measurement. I believe it is accurate when done correctly, based on bone structure and height.  If the BMI measurement is done correctly, it takes into account muscle mass compared to fat.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the premise.
> Its like the way society treats transsexuals. It is NOT normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Normal' is subjective. Are tribes in Africa who regard fat women as attractive. So much so they fatten up normal women before their weddings.
> 
> Forced to Be Fat
> 
> "In Mauritania, where big is beautiful and stretch marks are sexy, young girls are brutally force-fed a diet of up to 16,000 calories a day — more than four times that of a male bodybuilder — to prepare them for marriage."
> 
> And even here in the US not so long ago...
> 
> it was a dark and stormy night;, Back When Thin Wasn’t In: 8 Vintage Weight Gain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those women are NOT fat!  Stick to the topic please.  We are talking about people encouraging a "fat" body style as being a variant of normal and that they should just accept it and be fat.  It is unhealthy and costs us loads of money is the bottom line.  Not to mention, it is not attractive to be overweight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fat acceptance is what it used to be called. However, the pendulum can swing too far in either direction.
> 
> The medical community suggests appropriate weight and BMI for men and women of all sizes: height and bone structure.  Healthy weight does not mean perfect weight.  But, obesity is not healthy.  The real issue is not about being attractive but about good health.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that sometimes BMI are not always an accurate measurement.  Some people are muscular and muscle is denser than fat.
Click to expand...

Bitch, please. You do not know what the fuck you are talking about. Go to a topic you are familiar with, like hair spray and spermicide.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it is all about little Chrissy poo, the hag of USMB. It is always all about you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the old pathetic man who starts threads about his venereal disease.    Hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I had bumps on my dick.  That is pure honesty, something you know nothing about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are fucking disgusting man.  Get lost, will you?  Yuck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disgusting?!? Look at that gross photo you put as your avi!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thankfully for me, most people disagree with you.    Most of them half your age.
Click to expand...

Bitch, virtually everyone here hates you.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the premise.
> Its like the way society treats transsexuals. It is NOT normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Normal' is subjective. Are tribes in Africa who regard fat women as attractive. So much so they fatten up normal women before their weddings.
> 
> Forced to Be Fat
> 
> "In Mauritania, where big is beautiful and stretch marks are sexy, young girls are brutally force-fed a diet of up to 16,000 calories a day — more than four times that of a male bodybuilder — to prepare them for marriage."
> 
> And even here in the US not so long ago...
> 
> it was a dark and stormy night;, Back When Thin Wasn’t In: 8 Vintage Weight Gain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those women are NOT fat!  Stick to the topic please.  We are talking about people encouraging a "fat" body style as being a variant of normal and that they should just accept it and be fat.  It is unhealthy and costs us loads of money is the bottom line.  Not to mention, it is not attractive to be overweight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fat acceptance is what it used to be called. However, the pendulum can swing too far in either direction.
> 
> The medical community suggests appropriate weight and BMI for men and women of all sizes: height and bone structure.  Healthy weight does not mean perfect weight.  But, obesity is not healthy.  The real issue is not about being attractive but about good health.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that sometimes BMI are not always an accurate measurement.  Some people are muscular and muscle is denser than fat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bitch, please. You do not know what the fuck you are talking about. Go to a topic you are familiar with, like hair spray and spermicide.
Click to expand...


Go away sick old man.  It's not my fault that you are disgusting and diseased.  I don't even know you, nor do I want to.  Now, go drop dead.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the old pathetic man who starts threads about his venereal disease.    Hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I had bumps on my dick.  That is pure honesty, something you know nothing about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are fucking disgusting man.  Get lost, will you?  Yuck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disgusting?!? Look at that gross photo you put as your avi!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thankfully for me, most people disagree with you.    Most of them half your age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bitch, virtually everyone here hates you.
Click to expand...


Oh my god, that makes me so very sad.  NOT.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Normal' is subjective. Are tribes in Africa who regard fat women as attractive. So much so they fatten up normal women before their weddings.
> 
> Forced to Be Fat
> 
> "In Mauritania, where big is beautiful and stretch marks are sexy, young girls are brutally force-fed a diet of up to 16,000 calories a day — more than four times that of a male bodybuilder — to prepare them for marriage."
> 
> And even here in the US not so long ago...
> 
> it was a dark and stormy night;, Back When Thin Wasn’t In: 8 Vintage Weight Gain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those women are NOT fat!  Stick to the topic please.  We are talking about people encouraging a "fat" body style as being a variant of normal and that they should just accept it and be fat.  It is unhealthy and costs us loads of money is the bottom line.  Not to mention, it is not attractive to be overweight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fat acceptance is what it used to be called. However, the pendulum can swing too far in either direction.
> 
> The medical community suggests appropriate weight and BMI for men and women of all sizes: height and bone structure.  Healthy weight does not mean perfect weight.  But, obesity is not healthy.  The real issue is not about being attractive but about good health.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that sometimes BMI are not always an accurate measurement.  Some people are muscular and muscle is denser than fat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bitch, please. You do not know what the fuck you are talking about. Go to a topic you are familiar with, like hair spray and spermicide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go away sick old man.  It's not my fault that you are disgusting and diseased.  I don't even know you, nor do I want to.  Now, go drop dead.
Click to expand...


State that you are an ugly dumbass and I will go away and never address you again.


----------



## ChrisL

Esmeralda said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the premise.
> Its like the way society treats transsexuals. It is NOT normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Normal' is subjective. Are tribes in Africa who regard fat women as attractive. So much so they fatten up normal women before their weddings.
> 
> Forced to Be Fat
> 
> "In Mauritania, where big is beautiful and stretch marks are sexy, young girls are brutally force-fed a diet of up to 16,000 calories a day — more than four times that of a male bodybuilder — to prepare them for marriage."
> 
> And even here in the US not so long ago...
> 
> it was a dark and stormy night;, Back When Thin Wasn’t In: 8 Vintage Weight Gain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those women are NOT fat!  Stick to the topic please.  We are talking about people encouraging a "fat" body style as being a variant of normal and that they should just accept it and be fat.  It is unhealthy and costs us loads of money is the bottom line.  Not to mention, it is not attractive to be overweight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fat acceptance is what it used to be called. However, the pendulum can swing too far in either direction.
> 
> The medical community suggests appropriate weight and BMI for men and women of all sizes: height and bone structure.  Healthy weight does not mean perfect weight.  But, obesity is not healthy.  The real issue is not about being attractive but about good health.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that sometimes BMI are not always an accurate measurement.  Some people are muscular and muscle is denser than fat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said BMI was not an accurate measurement. I believe it is accurate when done correctly, based on bone structure and height.  If the BMI measurement is done correctly, it takes into account muscle mass compared to fat.
Click to expand...


Well, BMI is strictly height/weight ratio.  That is why it is not always a fair measurement.  

Calculate Your BMI - Standard BMI Calculator


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those women are NOT fat!  Stick to the topic please.  We are talking about people encouraging a "fat" body style as being a variant of normal and that they should just accept it and be fat.  It is unhealthy and costs us loads of money is the bottom line.  Not to mention, it is not attractive to be overweight.
> 
> 
> 
> Fat acceptance is what it used to be called. However, the pendulum can swing too far in either direction.
> 
> The medical community suggests appropriate weight and BMI for men and women of all sizes: height and bone structure.  Healthy weight does not mean perfect weight.  But, obesity is not healthy.  The real issue is not about being attractive but about good health.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that sometimes BMI are not always an accurate measurement.  Some people are muscular and muscle is denser than fat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bitch, please. You do not know what the fuck you are talking about. Go to a topic you are familiar with, like hair spray and spermicide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go away sick old man.  It's not my fault that you are disgusting and diseased.  I don't even know you, nor do I want to.  Now, go drop dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> State that you are an ugly dumbass and I will go away and never address you again.
Click to expand...


Why would I lie to make some old demented person on the internet happy?  Good grief.  I think you really need to get yourself a life.    ROFL.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Normal' is subjective. Are tribes in Africa who regard fat women as attractive. So much so they fatten up normal women before their weddings.
> 
> Forced to Be Fat
> 
> "In Mauritania, where big is beautiful and stretch marks are sexy, young girls are brutally force-fed a diet of up to 16,000 calories a day — more than four times that of a male bodybuilder — to prepare them for marriage."
> 
> And even here in the US not so long ago...
> 
> it was a dark and stormy night;, Back When Thin Wasn’t In: 8 Vintage Weight Gain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those women are NOT fat!  Stick to the topic please.  We are talking about people encouraging a "fat" body style as being a variant of normal and that they should just accept it and be fat.  It is unhealthy and costs us loads of money is the bottom line.  Not to mention, it is not attractive to be overweight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fat acceptance is what it used to be called. However, the pendulum can swing too far in either direction.
> 
> The medical community suggests appropriate weight and BMI for men and women of all sizes: height and bone structure.  Healthy weight does not mean perfect weight.  But, obesity is not healthy.  The real issue is not about being attractive but about good health.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that sometimes BMI are not always an accurate measurement.  Some people are muscular and muscle is denser than fat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said BMI was not an accurate measurement. I believe it is accurate when done correctly, based on bone structure and height.  If the BMI measurement is done correctly, it takes into account muscle mass compared to fat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, BMI is strictly height/weight ratio.  That is why it is not always a fair measurement.
> 
> Calculate Your BMI - Standard BMI Calculator
Click to expand...

You do know that BMI does not stand for "but me ice cream", right?


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those women are NOT fat!  Stick to the topic please.  We are talking about people encouraging a "fat" body style as being a variant of normal and that they should just accept it and be fat.  It is unhealthy and costs us loads of money is the bottom line.  Not to mention, it is not attractive to be overweight.
> 
> 
> 
> Fat acceptance is what it used to be called. However, the pendulum can swing too far in either direction.
> 
> The medical community suggests appropriate weight and BMI for men and women of all sizes: height and bone structure.  Healthy weight does not mean perfect weight.  But, obesity is not healthy.  The real issue is not about being attractive but about good health.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that sometimes BMI are not always an accurate measurement.  Some people are muscular and muscle is denser than fat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bitch, please. You do not know what the fuck you are talking about. Go to a topic you are familiar with, like hair spray and spermicide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go away sick old man.  It's not my fault that you are disgusting and diseased.  I don't even know you, nor do I want to.  Now, go drop dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> State that you are an ugly dumbass and I will go away and never address you again.
Click to expand...


You need to go talk to a psychiatrist.  Seriously.  You've got some serious problems.    To me, it's funny.  To people who are close to you, probably not so much.  Lol.  Glad I don't associate with losers.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those women are NOT fat!  Stick to the topic please.  We are talking about people encouraging a "fat" body style as being a variant of normal and that they should just accept it and be fat.  It is unhealthy and costs us loads of money is the bottom line.  Not to mention, it is not attractive to be overweight.
> 
> 
> 
> Fat acceptance is what it used to be called. However, the pendulum can swing too far in either direction.
> 
> The medical community suggests appropriate weight and BMI for men and women of all sizes: height and bone structure.  Healthy weight does not mean perfect weight.  But, obesity is not healthy.  The real issue is not about being attractive but about good health.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that sometimes BMI are not always an accurate measurement.  Some people are muscular and muscle is denser than fat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said BMI was not an accurate measurement. I believe it is accurate when done correctly, based on bone structure and height.  If the BMI measurement is done correctly, it takes into account muscle mass compared to fat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, BMI is strictly height/weight ratio.  That is why it is not always a fair measurement.
> 
> Calculate Your BMI - Standard BMI Calculator
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that BMI does not stand for "but me ice cream", right?
Click to expand...


You do know that you need a psychiatrist, right?


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fat acceptance is what it used to be called. However, the pendulum can swing too far in either direction.
> 
> The medical community suggests appropriate weight and BMI for men and women of all sizes: height and bone structure.  Healthy weight does not mean perfect weight.  But, obesity is not healthy.  The real issue is not about being attractive but about good health.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that sometimes BMI are not always an accurate measurement.  Some people are muscular and muscle is denser than fat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bitch, please. You do not know what the fuck you are talking about. Go to a topic you are familiar with, like hair spray and spermicide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go away sick old man.  It's not my fault that you are disgusting and diseased.  I don't even know you, nor do I want to.  Now, go drop dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> State that you are an ugly dumbass and I will go away and never address you again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I lie to make some old demented person on the internet happy?  Good grief.  I think you really need to get yourself a life.    ROFL.
Click to expand...

Have it your way, you scraggly headed hag.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fat acceptance is what it used to be called. However, the pendulum can swing too far in either direction.
> 
> The medical community suggests appropriate weight and BMI for men and women of all sizes: height and bone structure.  Healthy weight does not mean perfect weight.  But, obesity is not healthy.  The real issue is not about being attractive but about good health.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that sometimes BMI are not always an accurate measurement.  Some people are muscular and muscle is denser than fat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said BMI was not an accurate measurement. I believe it is accurate when done correctly, based on bone structure and height.  If the BMI measurement is done correctly, it takes into account muscle mass compared to fat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, BMI is strictly height/weight ratio.  That is why it is not always a fair measurement.
> 
> Calculate Your BMI - Standard BMI Calculator
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that BMI does not stand for "but me ice cream", right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do know that you need a psychiatrist, right?
Click to expand...

You need a fucking makeover...STAT!


----------



## Papageorgio

I'm tired of people telling others what looks good and what doesn't look good, what is healthy and what isn't healthy. 

If I want to drink in my home, eat fattening foods, exercise, eat healthy, smoke or not smoke pot, own a gun or a dog or not. It is all no one else's business and butt out. 

I don't care if obesity is beautiful to me or not, I can choose what I like and others can choose what they like. Not sure why it's an issue.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fat acceptance is what it used to be called. However, the pendulum can swing too far in either direction.
> 
> The medical community suggests appropriate weight and BMI for men and women of all sizes: height and bone structure.  Healthy weight does not mean perfect weight.  But, obesity is not healthy.  The real issue is not about being attractive but about good health.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that sometimes BMI are not always an accurate measurement.  Some people are muscular and muscle is denser than fat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bitch, please. You do not know what the fuck you are talking about. Go to a topic you are familiar with, like hair spray and spermicide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go away sick old man.  It's not my fault that you are disgusting and diseased.  I don't even know you, nor do I want to.  Now, go drop dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> State that you are an ugly dumbass and I will go away and never address you again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to go talk to a psychiatrist.  Seriously.  You've got some serious problems.    To me, it's funny.  To people who are close to you, probably not so much.  Lol.  Glad I don't associate with losers.
Click to expand...

Bitch, you clearly are a loser.


----------



## ChrisL

Papageorgio said:


> I'm tired of people telling others what looks good and what doesn't look good, what is healthy and what isn't healthy.
> 
> If I want to drink in my home, eat fattening foods, exercise, eat healthy, smoke or not smoke pot, own a gun or a dog or not. It is all no one else's business and butt out.
> 
> I don't care if obesity is beautiful to me or not, I can choose what I like and others can choose what they like. Not sure why it's an issue.



Obesity costs the American people billions of dollars in related health expenses.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that sometimes BMI are not always an accurate measurement.  Some people are muscular and muscle is denser than fat.
> 
> 
> 
> I never said BMI was not an accurate measurement. I believe it is accurate when done correctly, based on bone structure and height.  If the BMI measurement is done correctly, it takes into account muscle mass compared to fat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, BMI is strictly height/weight ratio.  That is why it is not always a fair measurement.
> 
> Calculate Your BMI - Standard BMI Calculator
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that BMI does not stand for "but me ice cream", right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do know that you need a psychiatrist, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need a fucking makeover...STAT!
Click to expand...


  Don't hate me because I'm beautiful.


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a hilarious op. First, Chris is plainly a fucking idiot. I mean, yeah, obesity is rampant and unhealthy. What kind of revelation is that? That is like saying smoking is bad for you. Nobody disagrees with that, except that brainless degenerate, Delta.
> 
> Secondly, check out the new avi pic of Chris. Jesus fucking Christ, what a hag! Her face is sunken in, like a meth addict. She probably never smiles because she is missing teeth. And she goes around calling herself "beautiful" constantly, obviously in a vain attempt to convince herself.
> 
> Finally, who in the hell ever felt that fat is beautiful? Answer: fat feminists and chubby chasers. Further, this pig Chris had the audacity to post this crap after putting others down for taking digs at fat chicks. I'd call her a hypocrite, but she is too damn stupid to know she is conflating her bullshit.
> 
> The verdict is in: Chris is a despicable moron who desperately needs a cheeseburger and a bag to put over her head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot old man.  Thankfully many people disagree with you.
> 
> The point of this thread is obviously too complicated for you.
> 
> I never took anyone down because of "digs" about fat chicks and that is not what this thread is about.  It is about fat people glorifying being fat, as if it is something to be proud of, how it costs us BILLIONS of dollars, and how it is just plain unhealthy.
Click to expand...


I doubt they are "glorifying" being fat - but I think it's a whole lot better to feel positive about their body image than shameful and depressed.  There's something called compassion that is distinctly lacking in this conversation.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that sometimes BMI are not always an accurate measurement.  Some people are muscular and muscle is denser than fat.
> 
> 
> 
> Bitch, please. You do not know what the fuck you are talking about. Go to a topic you are familiar with, like hair spray and spermicide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go away sick old man.  It's not my fault that you are disgusting and diseased.  I don't even know you, nor do I want to.  Now, go drop dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> State that you are an ugly dumbass and I will go away and never address you again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I lie to make some old demented person on the internet happy?  Good grief.  I think you really need to get yourself a life.    ROFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have it your way, you scraggly headed hag.
Click to expand...


Okay, go bother the fat middle-aged ladies who really want and desire your attention, fucktard.    Women like myself are not interested in losers.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tired of people telling others what looks good and what doesn't look good, what is healthy and what isn't healthy.
> 
> If I want to drink in my home, eat fattening foods, exercise, eat healthy, smoke or not smoke pot, own a gun or a dog or not. It is all no one else's business and butt out.
> 
> I don't care if obesity is beautiful to me or not, I can choose what I like and others can choose what they like. Not sure why it's an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obesity costs the American people billions of dollars in related health expenses.
Click to expand...

I guess Chris read an article in Readers Digest while waiting at her hair appointment.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said BMI was not an accurate measurement. I believe it is accurate when done correctly, based on bone structure and height.  If the BMI measurement is done correctly, it takes into account muscle mass compared to fat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, BMI is strictly height/weight ratio.  That is why it is not always a fair measurement.
> 
> Calculate Your BMI - Standard BMI Calculator
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that BMI does not stand for "but me ice cream", right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do know that you need a psychiatrist, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need a fucking makeover...STAT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't hate me because I'm beautiful.
Click to expand...

Don't worry. I don't.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a hilarious op. First, Chris is plainly a fucking idiot. I mean, yeah, obesity is rampant and unhealthy. What kind of revelation is that? That is like saying smoking is bad for you. Nobody disagrees with that, except that brainless degenerate, Delta.
> 
> Secondly, check out the new avi pic of Chris. Jesus fucking Christ, what a hag! Her face is sunken in, like a meth addict. She probably never smiles because she is missing teeth. And she goes around calling herself "beautiful" constantly, obviously in a vain attempt to convince herself.
> 
> Finally, who in the hell ever felt that fat is beautiful? Answer: fat feminists and chubby chasers. Further, this pig Chris had the audacity to post this crap after putting others down for taking digs at fat chicks. I'd call her a hypocrite, but she is too damn stupid to know she is conflating her bullshit.
> 
> The verdict is in: Chris is a despicable moron who desperately needs a cheeseburger and a bag to put over her head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot old man.  Thankfully many people disagree with you.
> 
> The point of this thread is obviously too complicated for you.
> 
> I never took anyone down because of "digs" about fat chicks and that is not what this thread is about.  It is about fat people glorifying being fat, as if it is something to be proud of, how it costs us BILLIONS of dollars, and how it is just plain unhealthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt they are "glorifying" being fat - but I think it's a whole lot better to feel positive about their body image than shameful and depressed.  There's something called compassion that is distinctly lacking in this conversation.
Click to expand...


That is what the article is about.  Glorifying being obese and saying that fat is attractive.  Trying to tell people that they should just accept that fat people are going to be fat.  Well, to me this is no different than smoking.  Of course, people can smoke, but I can post my opinions on how unhealthy it really is for you.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, BMI is strictly height/weight ratio.  That is why it is not always a fair measurement.
> 
> Calculate Your BMI - Standard BMI Calculator
> 
> 
> 
> You do know that BMI does not stand for "but me ice cream", right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do know that you need a psychiatrist, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need a fucking makeover...STAT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't hate me because I'm beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry. I don't.
Click to expand...


Well, you seem to spend an awful lot of time thinking about me and my pictures and my personal life.  Seriously, you have some problems and you are a weirdo.  Get help would be the best suggestion anyone could give you.


----------



## Judicial review

Chris in your latest photo it looks like you gained a few pounds. You depressed?


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bitch, please. You do not know what the fuck you are talking about. Go to a topic you are familiar with, like hair spray and spermicide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go away sick old man.  It's not my fault that you are disgusting and diseased.  I don't even know you, nor do I want to.  Now, go drop dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> State that you are an ugly dumbass and I will go away and never address you again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I lie to make some old demented person on the internet happy?  Good grief.  I think you really need to get yourself a life.    ROFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have it your way, you scraggly headed hag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, go bother the fat middle-aged ladies who really want and desire your attention, fucktard.    Women like myself are not interested in losers.
Click to expand...

What are "women like myself"? A bunch of meth head looking old skanks?


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go away sick old man.  It's not my fault that you are disgusting and diseased.  I don't even know you, nor do I want to.  Now, go drop dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> State that you are an ugly dumbass and I will go away and never address you again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I lie to make some old demented person on the internet happy?  Good grief.  I think you really need to get yourself a life.    ROFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have it your way, you scraggly headed hag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, go bother the fat middle-aged ladies who really want and desire your attention, fucktard.    Women like myself are not interested in losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are "women like myself"? A bunch of meth head looking old skanks?
Click to expand...


I don't know and I don't care, but I know it is NOT me.  Now drop dead fucker.


----------



## ChrisL

Judicial review said:


> Chris in your latest photo it looks like you gained a few pounds. You depressed?



No and I am not the topic of the thread.  I just had a physical exam, and I am in excellent health, as usual.    Thanks for your concern though.


----------



## Iron Head

Honestly, I could go to the local women's lock-up on Saturday morning and find a group of bitches with more class than Chris.


----------



## Papageorgio

ChrisL said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tired of people telling others what looks good and what doesn't look good, what is healthy and what isn't healthy.
> 
> If I want to drink in my home, eat fattening foods, exercise, eat healthy, smoke or not smoke pot, own a gun or a dog or not. It is all no one else's business and butt out.
> 
> I don't care if obesity is beautiful to me or not, I can choose what I like and others can choose what they like. Not sure why it's an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obesity costs the American people billions of dollars in related health expenses.
Click to expand...


So does illegal drugs, alcoholism, bungee jumping, sleeping around, speeding. Have you seen the commercials on prescription meds? Those things will kill you. You have health issues with smoking and on and on. 

You going to control everyone and everything?


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> Honestly, I could go to the local women's lock-up on Saturday morning and find a group of bitches with more class than Chris.



Well GO do that then.  Nobody cares what the hell you do or say, loser.  This is a fucking forum.  Get a grip on your old demented self.


----------



## ChrisL

Papageorgio said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tired of people telling others what looks good and what doesn't look good, what is healthy and what isn't healthy.
> 
> If I want to drink in my home, eat fattening foods, exercise, eat healthy, smoke or not smoke pot, own a gun or a dog or not. It is all no one else's business and butt out.
> 
> I don't care if obesity is beautiful to me or not, I can choose what I like and others can choose what they like. Not sure why it's an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obesity costs the American people billions of dollars in related health expenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So does illegal drugs, alcoholism, bungee jumping, sleeping around, speeding. Have you seen the commercials on prescription meds? Those things will kill you. You have health issues with smoking and on and on.
> 
> You going to control everyone and everything?
Click to expand...


The fact is that when 1 in every 3 children is obese/overweight, that is going to be a HUGE burden on our health care system in the future.  These kids are ALREADY developing diabetes and other obesity-related diseases . . . at 9, 10, 12 years old!


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> State that you are an ugly dumbass and I will go away and never address you again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I lie to make some old demented person on the internet happy?  Good grief.  I think you really need to get yourself a life.    ROFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have it your way, you scraggly headed hag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, go bother the fat middle-aged ladies who really want and desire your attention, fucktard.    Women like myself are not interested in losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are "women like myself"? A bunch of meth head looking old skanks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know and I don't care, but I know it is NOT me.  Now drop dead fucker.
Click to expand...

Something tells me this is not the first time someone has called you a "skank", eh? What about "meth head"? Was I your first?


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a hilarious op. First, Chris is plainly a fucking idiot. I mean, yeah, obesity is rampant and unhealthy. What kind of revelation is that? That is like saying smoking is bad for you. Nobody disagrees with that, except that brainless degenerate, Delta.
> 
> Secondly, check out the new avi pic of Chris. Jesus fucking Christ, what a hag! Her face is sunken in, like a meth addict. She probably never smiles because she is missing teeth. And she goes around calling herself "beautiful" constantly, obviously in a vain attempt to convince herself.
> 
> Finally, who in the hell ever felt that fat is beautiful? Answer: fat feminists and chubby chasers. Further, this pig Chris had the audacity to post this crap after putting others down for taking digs at fat chicks. I'd call her a hypocrite, but she is too damn stupid to know she is conflating her bullshit.
> 
> The verdict is in: Chris is a despicable moron who desperately needs a cheeseburger and a bag to put over her head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot old man.  Thankfully many people disagree with you.
> 
> The point of this thread is obviously too complicated for you.
> 
> I never took anyone down because of "digs" about fat chicks and that is not what this thread is about.  It is about fat people glorifying being fat, as if it is something to be proud of, how it costs us BILLIONS of dollars, and how it is just plain unhealthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt they are "glorifying" being fat - but I think it's a whole lot better to feel positive about their body image than shameful and depressed.  There's something called compassion that is distinctly lacking in this conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what the article is about.  Glorifying being obese and saying that fat is attractive.  Trying to tell people that they should just accept that fat people are going to be fat.  Well, to me this is no different than smoking.  Of course, people can smoke, but I can post my opinions on how unhealthy it really is for you.
Click to expand...


Fat women can be attractive.  Admitting that is not "gloryfying" anything - it's just stating a fact.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I lie to make some old demented person on the internet happy?  Good grief.  I think you really need to get yourself a life.    ROFL.
> 
> 
> 
> Have it your way, you scraggly headed hag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, go bother the fat middle-aged ladies who really want and desire your attention, fucktard.    Women like myself are not interested in losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are "women like myself"? A bunch of meth head looking old skanks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know and I don't care, but I know it is NOT me.  Now drop dead fucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Something tells me this is not the first time someone has called you a "skank", eh? What about "meth head"? Was I your first?
Click to expand...


You have issues and need psychiatric therapy.  That much is obvious.  Like I told you, bother one of the ladies who enjoy your . . . kind.    Bye now!  Bye!!!


----------



## Alex.

How superficial can a person be to fat shame another? I am not attracted to "fat" women but "bone yards" can get lost as well. As long as the person is happy with themselves they will attract healthy well adjusted mates. The rest can sit home alone banging on their keyboards spewing their hate while thinking to themselves how  beautiful they are.

A shame


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I could go to the local women's lock-up on Saturday morning and find a group of bitches with more class than Chris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well GO do that then.  Nobody cares what the hell you do or say, loser.  This is a fucking forum.  Get a grip on your old demented self.
Click to expand...

You do realize that your new avi pic makes you look easily 50?


----------



## Coyote

*Folks - there are some conversations going on that are better suited to the Flame Zone...please take it there.*


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have it your way, you scraggly headed hag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, go bother the fat middle-aged ladies who really want and desire your attention, fucktard.    Women like myself are not interested in losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are "women like myself"? A bunch of meth head looking old skanks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know and I don't care, but I know it is NOT me.  Now drop dead fucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Something tells me this is not the first time someone has called you a "skank", eh? What about "meth head"? Was I your first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have issues and need psychiatric therapy.  That much is obvious.  Like I told you, bother one of the ladies who enjoy your . . . kind.    Bye now!  Bye!!!
Click to expand...

Broken record, meth head chic!


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a hilarious op. First, Chris is plainly a fucking idiot. I mean, yeah, obesity is rampant and unhealthy. What kind of revelation is that? That is like saying smoking is bad for you. Nobody disagrees with that, except that brainless degenerate, Delta.
> 
> Secondly, check out the new avi pic of Chris. Jesus fucking Christ, what a hag! Her face is sunken in, like a meth addict. She probably never smiles because she is missing teeth. And she goes around calling herself "beautiful" constantly, obviously in a vain attempt to convince herself.
> 
> Finally, who in the hell ever felt that fat is beautiful? Answer: fat feminists and chubby chasers. Further, this pig Chris had the audacity to post this crap after putting others down for taking digs at fat chicks. I'd call her a hypocrite, but she is too damn stupid to know she is conflating her bullshit.
> 
> The verdict is in: Chris is a despicable moron who desperately needs a cheeseburger and a bag to put over her head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot old man.  Thankfully many people disagree with you.
> 
> The point of this thread is obviously too complicated for you.
> 
> I never took anyone down because of "digs" about fat chicks and that is not what this thread is about.  It is about fat people glorifying being fat, as if it is something to be proud of, how it costs us BILLIONS of dollars, and how it is just plain unhealthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt they are "glorifying" being fat - but I think it's a whole lot better to feel positive about their body image than shameful and depressed.  There's something called compassion that is distinctly lacking in this conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what the article is about.  Glorifying being obese and saying that fat is attractive.  Trying to tell people that they should just accept that fat people are going to be fat.  Well, to me this is no different than smoking.  Of course, people can smoke, but I can post my opinions on how unhealthy it really is for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fat women can be attractive.  Admitting that is not "gloryfying" anything - it's just stating a fact.
Click to expand...


To me it is no different than saying smokers can be attractive, so what is your point?  The fact is that people do not have to "accept" being fat and that most of those who are overweight are more than capable of losing weight if they so choose.


----------



## Coyote

Judicial review said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris in your latest photo it looks like you gained a few pounds. You depressed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No and I am not the topic of the thread.  I just had a physical exam, and I am in excellent health, as usual.    Thanks for your concern though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good! I just got wwighed and lost 10 lbs and my penis grew .5 inches. I'm doing fantastic.
Click to expand...


Glad your new pump is working


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> *Folks - there are some conversations going on that are better suited to the Flame Zone...please take it there.*



This guy is a sock anyways.  He pretty much admitted to being one on another thread, yet here he still is!  He and others who cannot keep their personal opinions to themselves are the reason why the thread is getting off track.


----------



## Judicial review

Coyote said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris in your latest photo it looks like you gained a few pounds. You depressed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No and I am not the topic of the thread.  I just had a physical exam, and I am in excellent health, as usual.    Thanks for your concern though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good! I just got wwighed and lost 10 lbs and my penis grew .5 inches. I'm doing fantastic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad your new pump is working
Click to expand...


Pump? Try lots of hard erections due to my sex addict girlfriend. She's therapy.


----------



## jillian

TNHarley said:


> I agree with the premise.
> Its like the way society treats transsexuals. It is NOT normal.



the question is why is it so important to her that she thinks it's worth a discussion.

as for transexuals, it's not that it's "normal". it's that we don't want to treat people like freaks for being a certain way that they can't help.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> How superficial can a person be to fat shame another? I am not attracted to "fat" women but "bone yards" can get lost as well. As long as the person is happy with themselves they will attract healthy well adjusted mates. The rest can sit home alone banging on their keyboards spewing their hate while thinking to themselves how  beautiful they are.
> 
> A shame



Do you have something to add to the topic?  I don't care about your personal preferences in women.  That is not the issue here.  The issue here is that obesity costs Americans billions of dollars in health-related costs and it is not attractive.


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a hilarious op. First, Chris is plainly a fucking idiot. I mean, yeah, obesity is rampant and unhealthy. What kind of revelation is that? That is like saying smoking is bad for you. Nobody disagrees with that, except that brainless degenerate, Delta.
> 
> Secondly, check out the new avi pic of Chris. Jesus fucking Christ, what a hag! Her face is sunken in, like a meth addict. She probably never smiles because she is missing teeth. And she goes around calling herself "beautiful" constantly, obviously in a vain attempt to convince herself.
> 
> Finally, who in the hell ever felt that fat is beautiful? Answer: fat feminists and chubby chasers. Further, this pig Chris had the audacity to post this crap after putting others down for taking digs at fat chicks. I'd call her a hypocrite, but she is too damn stupid to know she is conflating her bullshit.
> 
> The verdict is in: Chris is a despicable moron who desperately needs a cheeseburger and a bag to put over her head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot old man.  Thankfully many people disagree with you.
> 
> The point of this thread is obviously too complicated for you.
> 
> I never took anyone down because of "digs" about fat chicks and that is not what this thread is about.  It is about fat people glorifying being fat, as if it is something to be proud of, how it costs us BILLIONS of dollars, and how it is just plain unhealthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt they are "glorifying" being fat - but I think it's a whole lot better to feel positive about their body image than shameful and depressed.  There's something called compassion that is distinctly lacking in this conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what the article is about.  Glorifying being obese and saying that fat is attractive.  Trying to tell people that they should just accept that fat people are going to be fat.  Well, to me this is no different than smoking.  Of course, people can smoke, but I can post my opinions on how unhealthy it really is for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fat women can be attractive.  Admitting that is not "gloryfying" anything - it's just stating a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To me it is no different than saying smokers can be attractive, so what is your point?  The fact is that people do not have to "accept" being fat and that most of those who are overweight are more than capable of losing weight if they so choose.
Click to expand...


If you are unable or unwilling to lose weight there is nothing wrong with accepting you for who you are and be happy.  There is more to a person than their appearance.


----------



## ChrisL

BILLIONS of dollars.  Billions.


----------



## jillian

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a hilarious op. First, Chris is plainly a fucking idiot. I mean, yeah, obesity is rampant and unhealthy. What kind of revelation is that? That is like saying smoking is bad for you. Nobody disagrees with that, except that brainless degenerate, Delta.
> 
> Secondly, check out the new avi pic of Chris. Jesus fucking Christ, what a hag! Her face is sunken in, like a meth addict. She probably never smiles because she is missing teeth. And she goes around calling herself "beautiful" constantly, obviously in a vain attempt to convince herself.
> 
> Finally, who in the hell ever felt that fat is beautiful? Answer: fat feminists and chubby chasers. Further, this pig Chris had the audacity to post this crap after putting others down for taking digs at fat chicks. I'd call her a hypocrite, but she is too damn stupid to know she is conflating her bullshit.
> 
> The verdict is in: Chris is a despicable moron who desperately needs a cheeseburger and a bag to put over her head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot old man.  Thankfully many people disagree with you.
> 
> The point of this thread is obviously too complicated for you.
> 
> I never took anyone down because of "digs" about fat chicks and that is not what this thread is about.  It is about fat people glorifying being fat, as if it is something to be proud of, how it costs us BILLIONS of dollars, and how it is just plain unhealthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt they are "glorifying" being fat - but I think it's a whole lot better to feel positive about their body image than shameful and depressed.  There's something called compassion that is distinctly lacking in this conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what the article is about.  Glorifying being obese and saying that fat is attractive.  Trying to tell people that they should just accept that fat people are going to be fat.  Well, to me this is no different than smoking.  Of course, people can smoke, but I can post my opinions on how unhealthy it really is for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fat women can be attractive.  Admitting that is not "gloryfying" anything - it's just stating a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To me it is no different than saying smokers can be attractive, so what is your point?  The fact is that people do not have to "accept" being fat and that most of those who are overweight are more than capable of losing weight if they so choose.
Click to expand...


but your being "tired" of hearing that fat women can be beautiful isn't talking about their health.

people should be encouraged to be healthy. but your "offense" at fat people is kind of an overreaction.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> How superficial can a person be to fat shame another? I am not attracted to "fat" women but "bone yards" can get lost as well. As long as the person is happy with themselves they will attract healthy well adjusted mates. The rest can sit home alone banging on their keyboards spewing their hate while thinking to themselves how  beautiful they are.
> 
> A shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have something to add to the topic?  I don't care about your personal preferences in women.  That is not the issue here.  The issue here is that obesity costs Americans billions of dollars in health-related costs and it is not attractive.
Click to expand...

ChrisL.:" The issue here is that obesity ... is not attractive."

I responded to the OP, you are looking to flame your own thread. I am not interested in your bastardized version of reality.


----------



## Papageorgio

ChrisL said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tired of people telling others what looks good and what doesn't look good, what is healthy and what isn't healthy.
> 
> If I want to drink in my home, eat fattening foods, exercise, eat healthy, smoke or not smoke pot, own a gun or a dog or not. It is all no one else's business and butt out.
> 
> I don't care if obesity is beautiful to me or not, I can choose what I like and others can choose what they like. Not sure why it's an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obesity costs the American people billions of dollars in related health expenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So does illegal drugs, alcoholism, bungee jumping, sleeping around, speeding. Have you seen the commercials on prescription meds? Those things will kill you. You have health issues with smoking and on and on.
> 
> You going to control everyone and everything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact is that when 1 in every 3 children is obese/overweight, that is going to be a HUGE burden on our health care system in the future.  These kids are ALREADY developing diabetes and other obesity-related diseases . . . at 9, 10, 12 years old!
Click to expand...


Not my business, it's is the parents, it's the kid, it's genetics. So you want to stop, smokers, people that have more than one sex partner, stop prescription medications, people drinking alcohol, and risky behaviors? They all add cost to health care.


----------



## ChrisL

There is nothing wrong with this topic.  It is a perfectly legitimate topic about a problem that America is facing currently and will be in the future as well.  If you do not like the topic, then feel free to not comment on it.  If you want to have a sane and logical discussion about the topic, then I am all ears!   

10 Flabbergasting Costs of America's Obesity Epidemic - Motley Fool

SILVER SPRING, MD – April 11, 2013 – As was reported in a recent edition of The Motley Fool, obesity is costing us big time!  Since 1960, the number of obese Americans has tripled.  What?  Tripled, yes!!  And six times more Americans are now extremely obese than 50 years ago. Unfortunately, everyone is paying for this obesity epidemic. How much? Here are 10 shocking numbers related to the costs of obesity:


*$190 billion* -- That's the amount of added medical costs every year that are estimated to stem from obesity-related problems. It’s nearly 21% of total U.S. health care costs.
*105%* -- According to a study conducted by the Brookings Institution, this is the increased amount that obese Americans pay for prescription drugs compared to individuals who aren't obese.
*$3.4 billion* -- Cars are burning around 938 million gallons of gasoline per year more than they would if Americans weighed what they did in 1960.
*$164 billion* -- The Society of Actuaries estimates that U.S. employers are losing this amount in productivity each year due to obesity-related issues with employees.
*$6.4 billion* -- Every year, this amount is estimated to be lost due to employee absenteeism related to obesity.
*$1 billion* -- U.S. airlines are consuming an extra 350 million gallons of fuel per year due to overweight passengers.
*$14.3 billion* -- This is how much childhood obesity costs the U.S. each year, according to a published study from the Brookings Institution.
*$62 billion* -- Medicare and Medicaid are spending nearly this amount every year on obesity-related costs.
*$66 billion* -- Columbia University researchers say that if current trends don't change, annul obesity-related medical costs in the U.S. could increase this amount by 2030.
*$580 billion* -- The Robert Wood Johnson Foundation predicts that annual economic productivity loss due to obesity could hit this staggering amount by 2030 unless the current situation changes.
“These are bills that we can’t afford to pay,” said Jim Baugh, founder of PHIT America, a cause designed to create a _Movement for a Fit and Healthy America._  “PHIT America has solutions to helping the U.S. overcome the obesity epidemic.  It all starts with regular physical activity and getting daily PE back in schools. You will soon read about new eye opening research findings that lack of exercise Is the main culprit in startling rise of childhood obesity.

- See more at: 10 Flabbergasting Costs of America's Obesity Epidemic - Motley Fool


----------



## Judicial review

Coyote said:


> *Folks - there are some conversations going on that are better suited to the Flame Zone...please take it there.*



It would be a great contribution to the fz. I can do a lot to it there. You sure you want to keep it here?


----------



## ChrisL

jillian said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot old man.  Thankfully many people disagree with you.
> 
> The point of this thread is obviously too complicated for you.
> 
> I never took anyone down because of "digs" about fat chicks and that is not what this thread is about.  It is about fat people glorifying being fat, as if it is something to be proud of, how it costs us BILLIONS of dollars, and how it is just plain unhealthy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt they are "glorifying" being fat - but I think it's a whole lot better to feel positive about their body image than shameful and depressed.  There's something called compassion that is distinctly lacking in this conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what the article is about.  Glorifying being obese and saying that fat is attractive.  Trying to tell people that they should just accept that fat people are going to be fat.  Well, to me this is no different than smoking.  Of course, people can smoke, but I can post my opinions on how unhealthy it really is for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fat women can be attractive.  Admitting that is not "gloryfying" anything - it's just stating a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To me it is no different than saying smokers can be attractive, so what is your point?  The fact is that people do not have to "accept" being fat and that most of those who are overweight are more than capable of losing weight if they so choose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but your being "tired" of hearing that fat women can be beautiful isn't talking about their health.
> 
> people should be encouraged to be healthy. but your "offense" at fat people is kind of an overreaction.
Click to expand...


I disagree.  I think it is perfectly justified reaction.


----------



## ChrisL

Judicial review said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Folks - there are some conversations going on that are better suited to the Flame Zone...please take it there.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be a great contribution to the fz. I can do a lot to it there. You sure you want to keep it here?
Click to expand...


There is no reason to move the thread.  It is a legitimate thread.  I supplied a link and some of my own personal statements and have followed the rules thus far.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> How superficial can a person be to fat shame another? I am not attracted to "fat" women but "bone yards" can get lost as well. As long as the person is happy with themselves they will attract healthy well adjusted mates. The rest can sit home alone banging on their keyboards spewing their hate while thinking to themselves how  beautiful they are.
> 
> A shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have something to add to the topic?  I don't care about your personal preferences in women.  That is not the issue here.  The issue here is that obesity costs Americans billions of dollars in health-related costs and it is not attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ChrisL.:" The issue here is that obesity ... is not attractive."
> 
> I responded to the OP, you are looking to flame your own thread. I am not interested in your bastardized version of reality.
Click to expand...


My "version" of reality?  What is that?  Obesity and being overweight are problems in America right now and cost us billions of dollars, and obese people are generally not attractive.  Now, what is it that you disagree with so vehemently?


----------



## Judicial review

ChrisL said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Folks - there are some conversations going on that are better suited to the Flame Zone...please take it there.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be a great contribution to the fz. I can do a lot to it there. You sure you want to keep it here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no reason to move the thread.  It is a legitimate thread.  I supplied a link and some of my own personal statements and have followed the rules thus far.
Click to expand...


Christine - you had a massive brain fart dear. Brain farts belong in the fz.


----------



## ChrisL

Judicial review said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Folks - there are some conversations going on that are better suited to the Flame Zone...please take it there.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be a great contribution to the fz. I can do a lot to it there. You sure you want to keep it here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no reason to move the thread.  It is a legitimate thread.  I supplied a link and some of my own personal statements and have followed the rules thus far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christine - you had a massive brain fart dear. Brain farts belong in the fz.
Click to expand...


Sorry, but no.


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> How superficial can a person be to fat shame another? I am not attracted to "fat" women but "bone yards" can get lost as well. As long as the person is happy with themselves they will attract healthy well adjusted mates. The rest can sit home alone banging on their keyboards spewing their hate while thinking to themselves how  beautiful they are.
> 
> A shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have something to add to the topic?  I don't care about your personal preferences in women.  That is not the issue here.  The issue here is that obesity costs Americans billions of dollars in health-related costs and it is not attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ChrisL.:" The issue here is that obesity ... is not attractive."
> 
> I responded to the OP, you are looking to flame your own thread. I am not interested in your bastardized version of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My "version" of reality?  What is that?  Obesity and being overweight are problems in America right now and cost us billions of dollars, and obese people are generally not attractive.  Now, what is it that you disagree with so vehemently?
Click to expand...


Your version of "reality" is the attractive or lack there of part.  That's not reality, that's pure opinion.


----------



## ChrisL

We are raising a generation of big fat wimps.  It's not helping anyone or anything.


----------



## Judicial review

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> How superficial can a person be to fat shame another? I am not attracted to "fat" women but "bone yards" can get lost as well. As long as the person is happy with themselves they will attract healthy well adjusted mates. The rest can sit home alone banging on their keyboards spewing their hate while thinking to themselves how  beautiful they are.
> 
> A shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have something to add to the topic?  I don't care about your personal preferences in women.  That is not the issue here.  The issue here is that obesity costs Americans billions of dollars in health-related costs and it is not attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ChrisL.:" The issue here is that obesity ... is not attractive."
> 
> I responded to the OP, you are looking to flame your own thread. I am not interested in your bastardized version of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My "version" of reality?  What is that?  Obesity and being overweight are problems in America right now and cost us billions of dollars, and obese people are generally not attractive.  Now, what is it that you disagree with so vehemently?
Click to expand...


I disagree. I like a nice big gigantic ass. Look at skye


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> How superficial can a person be to fat shame another? I am not attracted to "fat" women but "bone yards" can get lost as well. As long as the person is happy with themselves they will attract healthy well adjusted mates. The rest can sit home alone banging on their keyboards spewing their hate while thinking to themselves how  beautiful they are.
> 
> A shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have something to add to the topic?  I don't care about your personal preferences in women.  That is not the issue here.  The issue here is that obesity costs Americans billions of dollars in health-related costs and it is not attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ChrisL.:" The issue here is that obesity ... is not attractive."
> 
> I responded to the OP, you are looking to flame your own thread. I am not interested in your bastardized version of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My "version" of reality?  What is that?  Obesity and being overweight are problems in America right now and cost us billions of dollars, and obese people are generally not attractive.  Now, what is it that you disagree with so vehemently?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your version of "reality" is the attractive or lack there of part.  That's not reality, that's pure opinion.
Click to expand...


Right, and I am supposed to post my own opinions.  To me, obesity is not attractive.  Some people might think it's attractive, I don't know.  I don't really care.  That's not really the point.  The point is that it should not be encouraged because it is not healthy and it is very costly and the consequences are great.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> How superficial can a person be to fat shame another? I am not attracted to "fat" women but "bone yards" can get lost as well. As long as the person is happy with themselves they will attract healthy well adjusted mates. The rest can sit home alone banging on their keyboards spewing their hate while thinking to themselves how  beautiful they are.
> 
> A shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have something to add to the topic?  I don't care about your personal preferences in women.  That is not the issue here.  The issue here is that obesity costs Americans billions of dollars in health-related costs and it is not attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ChrisL.:" The issue here is that obesity ... is not attractive."
> 
> I responded to the OP, you are looking to flame your own thread. I am not interested in your bastardized version of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My "version" of reality?  What is that?  Obesity and being overweight are problems in America right now and cost us billions of dollars, and obese people are generally not attractive.  Now, what is it that you disagree with so vehemently?
Click to expand...

Your version of reality is claiming I did not respond to the topic.


----------



## Papageorgio

Judicial review said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Folks - there are some conversations going on that are better suited to the Flame Zone...please take it there.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be a great contribution to the fz. I can do a lot to it there. You sure you want to keep it here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no reason to move the thread.  It is a legitimate thread.  I supplied a link and some of my own personal statements and have followed the rules thus far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christine - you had a massive brain fart dear. Brain farts belong in the fz.
Click to expand...


Go back to the FZ, this is an interesting discussion.


----------



## jillian

ChrisL said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt they are "glorifying" being fat - but I think it's a whole lot better to feel positive about their body image than shameful and depressed.  There's something called compassion that is distinctly lacking in this conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what the article is about.  Glorifying being obese and saying that fat is attractive.  Trying to tell people that they should just accept that fat people are going to be fat.  Well, to me this is no different than smoking.  Of course, people can smoke, but I can post my opinions on how unhealthy it really is for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fat women can be attractive.  Admitting that is not "gloryfying" anything - it's just stating a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To me it is no different than saying smokers can be attractive, so what is your point?  The fact is that people do not have to "accept" being fat and that most of those who are overweight are more than capable of losing weight if they so choose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but your being "tired" of hearing that fat women can be beautiful isn't talking about their health.
> 
> people should be encouraged to be healthy. but your "offense" at fat people is kind of an overreaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  I think it is perfectly justified reaction.
Click to expand...


you obviously agree or you wouldn't have created the rant in the o/p.

we're bringing you back to reality.


----------



## ChrisL

Judicial review said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> How superficial can a person be to fat shame another? I am not attracted to "fat" women but "bone yards" can get lost as well. As long as the person is happy with themselves they will attract healthy well adjusted mates. The rest can sit home alone banging on their keyboards spewing their hate while thinking to themselves how  beautiful they are.
> 
> A shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have something to add to the topic?  I don't care about your personal preferences in women.  That is not the issue here.  The issue here is that obesity costs Americans billions of dollars in health-related costs and it is not attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ChrisL.:" The issue here is that obesity ... is not attractive."
> 
> I responded to the OP, you are looking to flame your own thread. I am not interested in your bastardized version of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My "version" of reality?  What is that?  Obesity and being overweight are problems in America right now and cost us billions of dollars, and obese people are generally not attractive.  Now, what is it that you disagree with so vehemently?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree. I like a nice big gigantic ass. Look at skye
Click to expand...


Who cares?  Really.  Do you think anyone really cares around here?    Lol.  Your opinions are not as important as you might think.  People seem to think MY opinions are extremely important though.  They get VERY angry whenever I voice my opinions on subject matters.


----------



## ChrisL

jillian said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is what the article is about.  Glorifying being obese and saying that fat is attractive.  Trying to tell people that they should just accept that fat people are going to be fat.  Well, to me this is no different than smoking.  Of course, people can smoke, but I can post my opinions on how unhealthy it really is for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fat women can be attractive.  Admitting that is not "gloryfying" anything - it's just stating a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To me it is no different than saying smokers can be attractive, so what is your point?  The fact is that people do not have to "accept" being fat and that most of those who are overweight are more than capable of losing weight if they so choose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but your being "tired" of hearing that fat women can be beautiful isn't talking about their health.
> 
> people should be encouraged to be healthy. but your "offense" at fat people is kind of an overreaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  I think it is perfectly justified reaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you obviously agree or you wouldn't have created the rant in the o/p.
> 
> we're bringing you back to reality.
Click to expand...


Rant?  It's not a rant.  It's just facts.  I posted the statistics.  What are you arguing about?  My opinion on how fat people look?  What does that matter?


----------



## ChrisL

It seems odd that people seem to be focusing in on my opinion of fat people rather than the HORRIBLE statistics and realities of the situation.


----------



## ChrisL

To reiterate, ONE in every THREE adolescents is considered obese or overweight.  Children are developing obesity related diseases while they are still children.  This is NOT normal nor is it healthy and it is not something that should ever be encouraged.  To me, that is like encouraging smoking and telling a person they look glamorous while smoking or something.


----------



## jillian

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> How superficial can a person be to fat shame another? I am not attracted to "fat" women but "bone yards" can get lost as well. As long as the person is happy with themselves they will attract healthy well adjusted mates. The rest can sit home alone banging on their keyboards spewing their hate while thinking to themselves how  beautiful they are.
> 
> A shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have something to add to the topic?  I don't care about your personal preferences in women.  That is not the issue here.  The issue here is that obesity costs Americans billions of dollars in health-related costs and it is not attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ChrisL.:" The issue here is that obesity ... is not attractive."
> 
> I responded to the OP, you are looking to flame your own thread. I am not interested in your bastardized version of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My "version" of reality?  What is that?  Obesity and being overweight are problems in America right now and cost us billions of dollars, and obese people are generally not attractive.  Now, what is it that you disagree with so vehemently?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your version of "reality" is the attractive or lack there of part.  That's not reality, that's pure opinion.
Click to expand...


that's the truth. 

if she wanted to raise the health issue, perhaps there was a way to do that. but it seems people get offended when health is encouraged. they melt down when schools are made to provide healthier lunches. they got upset when they thought they couldn't get 30 ounces of sugar water at their local 7 Eleven, etc.

so the rant is a rant about people's looks. in that regard her reaction is pretty off the charts. i can't imagine being that fired up over something like that to create that kind of o/p.


----------



## Coyote

Here's one of those ugly fat people...


----------



## Papageorgio

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> How superficial can a person be to fat shame another? I am not attracted to "fat" women but "bone yards" can get lost as well. As long as the person is happy with themselves they will attract healthy well adjusted mates. The rest can sit home alone banging on their keyboards spewing their hate while thinking to themselves how  beautiful they are.
> 
> A shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have something to add to the topic?  I don't care about your personal preferences in women.  That is not the issue here.  The issue here is that obesity costs Americans billions of dollars in health-related costs and it is not attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ChrisL.:" The issue here is that obesity ... is not attractive."
> 
> I responded to the OP, you are looking to flame your own thread. I am not interested in your bastardized version of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My "version" of reality?  What is that?  Obesity and being overweight are problems in America right now and cost us billions of dollars, and obese people are generally not attractive.  Now, what is it that you disagree with so vehemently?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your version of "reality" is the attractive or lack there of part.  That's not reality, that's pure opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and I am supposed to post my own opinions.  To me, obesity is not attractive.  Some people might think it's attractive, I don't know.  I don't really care.  That's not really the point.  The point is that it should not be encouraged because it is not healthy and it is very costly and the consequences are great.
Click to expand...


You need to talk to some of those on the Patriots roster. There are some that weight over 285 lbs. that can't be healthy.


----------



## ChrisL

jillian said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> How superficial can a person be to fat shame another? I am not attracted to "fat" women but "bone yards" can get lost as well. As long as the person is happy with themselves they will attract healthy well adjusted mates. The rest can sit home alone banging on their keyboards spewing their hate while thinking to themselves how  beautiful they are.
> 
> A shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have something to add to the topic?  I don't care about your personal preferences in women.  That is not the issue here.  The issue here is that obesity costs Americans billions of dollars in health-related costs and it is not attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ChrisL.:" The issue here is that obesity ... is not attractive."
> 
> I responded to the OP, you are looking to flame your own thread. I am not interested in your bastardized version of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My "version" of reality?  What is that?  Obesity and being overweight are problems in America right now and cost us billions of dollars, and obese people are generally not attractive.  Now, what is it that you disagree with so vehemently?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your version of "reality" is the attractive or lack there of part.  That's not reality, that's pure opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's the truth.
> 
> if she wanted to raise the health issue, perhaps there was a way to do that. but it seems people get offended when health is encouraged. they melt down when schools are made to provide healthier lunches. they got upset when they thought they couldn't get 30 ounces of sugar water at their local 7 Eleven, etc.
> 
> so the rant is a rant about people's looks. in that regard her reaction is pretty off the charts. i can't imagine being that fired up over something like that to create that kind of o/p.
Click to expand...


There is no rant, so I don't know what your problem is.  I want to discuss the issue of obesity in America.  If you can't handle that . . . there's the door.    Bye!


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> It seems odd that people seem to be focusing in on my opinion of fat people rather than the HORRIBLE statistics and realities of the situation.



Maybe it's because of the way you presented the issue.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> Here's one of those ugly fat people...



That's a cartoon!  That's not a real picture.  Besides, YOU are getting off topic.  Why do you care about what my opinion of fat people is?  You cannot force me to think fat is attractive.  Sorry.


----------



## skye

Judicial review said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> How superficial can a person be to fat shame another? I am not attracted to "fat" women but "bone yards" can get lost as well. As long as the person is happy with themselves they will attract healthy well adjusted mates. The rest can sit home alone banging on their keyboards spewing their hate while thinking to themselves how  beautiful they are.
> 
> A shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have something to add to the topic?  I don't care about your personal preferences in women.  That is not the issue here.  The issue here is that obesity costs Americans billions of dollars in health-related costs and it is not attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ChrisL.:" The issue here is that obesity ... is not attractive."
> 
> I responded to the OP, you are looking to flame your own thread. I am not interested in your bastardized version of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My "version" of reality?  What is that?  Obesity and being overweight are problems in America right now and cost us billions of dollars, and obese people are generally not attractive.  Now, what is it that you disagree with so vehemently?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree. I like a nice big gigantic ass. Look at skye
Click to expand...



hahaaaaaa....I have a small ass but ..hey  if it helps the narrative ...go ahead!!!

having such a great time!!!!


----------



## Papageorgio

ChrisL said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fat women can be attractive.  Admitting that is not "gloryfying" anything - it's just stating a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me it is no different than saying smokers can be attractive, so what is your point?  The fact is that people do not have to "accept" being fat and that most of those who are overweight are more than capable of losing weight if they so choose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but your being "tired" of hearing that fat women can be beautiful isn't talking about their health.
> 
> people should be encouraged to be healthy. but your "offense" at fat people is kind of an overreaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  I think it is perfectly justified reaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you obviously agree or you wouldn't have created the rant in the o/p.
> 
> we're bringing you back to reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rant?  It's not a rant.  It's just facts.  I posted the statistics.  What are you arguing about?  My opinion on how fat people look?  What does that matter?
Click to expand...


No disrespect however, you stated that Obesity is not Beautiful. You made it matter.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems odd that people seem to be focusing in on my opinion of fat people rather than the HORRIBLE statistics and realities of the situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's because of the way you presented the issue.
Click to expand...


How did I present it?  I stated that obesity is not beautiful.  Now, do you want to focus on the facts, or are you going to keep whining about MY opinion on fat people.  I don't think fat is attractive.  That is my opinion.  Deal with it.


----------



## jillian

ChrisL said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have something to add to the topic?  I don't care about your personal preferences in women.  That is not the issue here.  The issue here is that obesity costs Americans billions of dollars in health-related costs and it is not attractive.
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL.:" The issue here is that obesity ... is not attractive."
> 
> I responded to the OP, you are looking to flame your own thread. I am not interested in your bastardized version of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My "version" of reality?  What is that?  Obesity and being overweight are problems in America right now and cost us billions of dollars, and obese people are generally not attractive.  Now, what is it that you disagree with so vehemently?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your version of "reality" is the attractive or lack there of part.  That's not reality, that's pure opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's the truth.
> 
> if she wanted to raise the health issue, perhaps there was a way to do that. but it seems people get offended when health is encouraged. they melt down when schools are made to provide healthier lunches. they got upset when they thought they couldn't get 30 ounces of sugar water at their local 7 Eleven, etc.
> 
> so the rant is a rant about people's looks. in that regard her reaction is pretty off the charts. i can't imagine being that fired up over something like that to create that kind of o/p.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no rant, so I don't know what your problem is.  I want to discuss the issue of obesity in America.  If you can't handle that . . . there's the door.    Bye!
Click to expand...


i'm sorry you can't tolerate that your o/p is simply a rant about the fact that fat women's looks offend you. and more than a couple of us are making the same observation. so if you left the wrong impression, that's on you, i'd say.

but no, i don't have any reason not to post. if you can't handle comments, maybe you should step away from the computer. i was being as polite to you as i could under the circumstances. *shrug*


----------



## ChrisL

Papageorgio said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> To me it is no different than saying smokers can be attractive, so what is your point?  The fact is that people do not have to "accept" being fat and that most of those who are overweight are more than capable of losing weight if they so choose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but your being "tired" of hearing that fat women can be beautiful isn't talking about their health.
> 
> people should be encouraged to be healthy. but your "offense" at fat people is kind of an overreaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  I think it is perfectly justified reaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you obviously agree or you wouldn't have created the rant in the o/p.
> 
> we're bringing you back to reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rant?  It's not a rant.  It's just facts.  I posted the statistics.  What are you arguing about?  My opinion on how fat people look?  What does that matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No disrespect however, you stated that Obesity is not Beautiful. You made it matter.
Click to expand...


Am I not entitled to my opinion about obesity?  To me it is not beautiful at all.    Like I said, if people want to be offended over my opinions, that's fine.  It really makes no difference to me.    If they are going to try to attack me over my opinions that is another issue entirely.


----------



## ChrisL

jillian said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL.:" The issue here is that obesity ... is not attractive."
> 
> I responded to the OP, you are looking to flame your own thread. I am not interested in your bastardized version of reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My "version" of reality?  What is that?  Obesity and being overweight are problems in America right now and cost us billions of dollars, and obese people are generally not attractive.  Now, what is it that you disagree with so vehemently?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your version of "reality" is the attractive or lack there of part.  That's not reality, that's pure opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's the truth.
> 
> if she wanted to raise the health issue, perhaps there was a way to do that. but it seems people get offended when health is encouraged. they melt down when schools are made to provide healthier lunches. they got upset when they thought they couldn't get 30 ounces of sugar water at their local 7 Eleven, etc.
> 
> so the rant is a rant about people's looks. in that regard her reaction is pretty off the charts. i can't imagine being that fired up over something like that to create that kind of o/p.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no rant, so I don't know what your problem is.  I want to discuss the issue of obesity in America.  If you can't handle that . . . there's the door.    Bye!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm sorry you can't tolerate that your o/p is simply a rant about the fact that fat women's looks offend you. and more than a couple of us are making the same observation. so if you left the wrong impression, that's on you, i'd say.
> 
> but no, i don't have any reason not to post. if you can't handle comments, maybe you should step away from the computer. i was being as polite to you as i could under the circumstances. *shrug*
Click to expand...


Well if I couldn't tolerate it, I wouldn't ever be going out of my house.  I don't need to step away from the computer.  This forum is to express ourselves and our opinions on topics.  If you don't like my opinion, that is really not my issue.  It affects me in no way whatsoever actually.


----------



## Judicial review

Christine - 2 points. 

1 as much as you think it's unhealthy to accept you can't do anything except start a exercise video or start a non profit promoting healthy educational lifestyles. 

With all the people contradicting unhealthy weight lifestyles you'll have others on the opposite side of the isle. It's called freed speech. A constitutional law in the bill of rights. 

2 no law against promoting free choice to support an alternative lifestyle. That goes against federal law of the highest.

This discussion is mute.


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one of those ugly fat people...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a cartoon!  That's not a real picture.  Besides, YOU are getting off topic.  Why do you care about what my opinion of fat people is?  You cannot force me to think fat is attractive.  Sorry.
Click to expand...


It's a real picture, of a real woman, who happens to be a model.  No one can force you to think period.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one of those ugly fat people...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a cartoon!  That's not a real picture.  Besides, YOU are getting off topic.  Why do you care about what my opinion of fat people is?  You cannot force me to think fat is attractive.  Sorry.
Click to expand...

But it is certainly open to criticism.


----------



## ChrisL

In my opinion, obesity is not beautiful and is unattractive.  Okay?  That's my opinion.  If you think obesity is beautiful, that is fine.  I won't attack you for that.  However, it is NOT healthy and it is very costly to the American public, and these costs will rise as these children get older and more obese and have more health issues.


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems odd that people seem to be focusing in on my opinion of fat people rather than the HORRIBLE statistics and realities of the situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's because of the way you presented the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did I present it?  I stated that obesity is not beautiful.  Now, do you want to focus on the facts, or are you going to keep whining about MY opinion on fat people.  I don't think fat is attractive.  That is my opinion.  Deal with it.
Click to expand...


Exactly.  It's your opinion.  It's how you presented the issue - not emphasizing health, but emphasizing your disgust.  If you wanted the conversation to take a different path, you should have presented it differently.


----------



## Judicial review

TNHarley said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the premise.
> Its like the way society treats transsexuals. It is NOT normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Normal' is subjective. Are tribes in Africa who regard fat women as attractive. So much so they fatten up normal women before their weddings.
> 
> Forced to Be Fat
> 
> "In Mauritania, where big is beautiful and stretch marks are sexy, young girls are brutally force-fed a diet of up to 16,000 calories a day — more than four times that of a male bodybuilder — to prepare them for marriage."
> 
> And even here in the US not so long ago...
> 
> it was a dark and stormy night;, Back When Thin Wasn’t In: 8 Vintage Weight Gain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mental problems aren't normal.
Click to expand...


Anxiety is normal and is a mental problem the EVERY BODY experiences. Same with depression. Your wrong. They are very normal.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one of those ugly fat people...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a cartoon!  That's not a real picture.  Besides, YOU are getting off topic.  Why do you care about what my opinion of fat people is?  You cannot force me to think fat is attractive.  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a real picture, of a real woman, who happens to be a model.  No one can force you to think period.
Click to expand...


Then it's photo shopped to hell.  Whatever, I don't care.  I don't find obesity to be an appealing physical quality.  I don't care if you don't like it.  I will express MY opinions on subjects and they will not always match yours.


----------



## Judicial review

Delta4Embassy said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the premise.
> Its like the way society treats transsexuals. It is NOT normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Normal' is subjective. Are tribes in Africa who regard fat women as attractive. So much so they fatten up normal women before their weddings.
> 
> Forced to Be Fat
> 
> "In Mauritania, where big is beautiful and stretch marks are sexy, young girls are brutally force-fed a diet of up to 16,000 calories a day — more than four times that of a male bodybuilder — to prepare them for marriage."
> 
> And even here in the US not so long ago...
> 
> it was a dark and stormy night;, Back When Thin Wasn’t In: 8 Vintage Weight Gain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mental problems aren't normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1 in 5 Americans have some kind of mental illness. That's over 60 million. Sounds pretty normal to me.
Click to expand...


Wrong. All humans have mental problems 100%


----------



## jillian

ChrisL said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My "version" of reality?  What is that?  Obesity and being overweight are problems in America right now and cost us billions of dollars, and obese people are generally not attractive.  Now, what is it that you disagree with so vehemently?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your version of "reality" is the attractive or lack there of part.  That's not reality, that's pure opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's the truth.
> 
> if she wanted to raise the health issue, perhaps there was a way to do that. but it seems people get offended when health is encouraged. they melt down when schools are made to provide healthier lunches. they got upset when they thought they couldn't get 30 ounces of sugar water at their local 7 Eleven, etc.
> 
> so the rant is a rant about people's looks. in that regard her reaction is pretty off the charts. i can't imagine being that fired up over something like that to create that kind of o/p.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no rant, so I don't know what your problem is.  I want to discuss the issue of obesity in America.  If you can't handle that . . . there's the door.    Bye!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm sorry you can't tolerate that your o/p is simply a rant about the fact that fat women's looks offend you. and more than a couple of us are making the same observation. so if you left the wrong impression, that's on you, i'd say.
> 
> but no, i don't have any reason not to post. if you can't handle comments, maybe you should step away from the computer. i was being as polite to you as i could under the circumstances. *shrug*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if I couldn't tolerate it, I wouldn't ever be going out of my house.  I don't need to step away from the computer.  This forum is to express ourselves and our opinions on topics.  If you don't like my opinion, that is really not my issue.  It affects me in no way whatsoever actually.
Click to expand...


you started a thread that said "obesity is not beautiful"

you did not say "obesity is unhealthy"

you said how you're "tired" of people saying that fat people can be beautiful.

and then went on for how many words about how unattractive fat people are.

and you're whining that we're saying you really shouldn't care about how people look but that a discussion about health could have been had.

it just wasn't the discussion you started.  

communication skills are important.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems odd that people seem to be focusing in on my opinion of fat people rather than the HORRIBLE statistics and realities of the situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's because of the way you presented the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did I present it?  I stated that obesity is not beautiful.  Now, do you want to focus on the facts, or are you going to keep whining about MY opinion on fat people.  I don't think fat is attractive.  That is my opinion.  Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  It's your opinion.  It's how you presented the issue - not emphasizing health, but emphasizing your disgust.  If you wanted the conversation to take a different path, you should have presented it differently.
Click to expand...


I most certainly did emphasize health.  That was the MAIN point of my OP.  You are the one who is turning it into a battle over my personal opinions on obesity.  And you know what?  I don't HAVE to think obesity is attractive.  I really don't.  I am free to have my own opinions and they are what they are.  Like them or not.


----------



## Esmeralda

ChrisL said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Normal' is subjective. Are tribes in Africa who regard fat women as attractive. So much so they fatten up normal women before their weddings.
> 
> Forced to Be Fat
> 
> "In Mauritania, where big is beautiful and stretch marks are sexy, young girls are brutally force-fed a diet of up to 16,000 calories a day — more than four times that of a male bodybuilder — to prepare them for marriage."
> 
> And even here in the US not so long ago...
> 
> it was a dark and stormy night;, Back When Thin Wasn’t In: 8 Vintage Weight Gain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those women are NOT fat!  Stick to the topic please.  We are talking about people encouraging a "fat" body style as being a variant of normal and that they should just accept it and be fat.  It is unhealthy and costs us loads of money is the bottom line.  Not to mention, it is not attractive to be overweight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fat acceptance is what it used to be called. However, the pendulum can swing too far in either direction.
> 
> The medical community suggests appropriate weight and BMI for men and women of all sizes: height and bone structure.  Healthy weight does not mean perfect weight.  But, obesity is not healthy.  The real issue is not about being attractive but about good health.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that sometimes BMI are not always an accurate measurement.  Some people are muscular and muscle is denser than fat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said BMI was not an accurate measurement. I believe it is accurate when done correctly, based on bone structure and height.  If the BMI measurement is done correctly, it takes into account muscle mass compared to fat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, BMI is strictly height/weight ratio.  That is why it is not always a fair measurement.
> 
> Calculate Your BMI - Standard BMI Calculator
Click to expand...

When you calculate your BMI from an online chart like that, you are not getting correct BMI.  You get only an estimate. A Hydrostatic Body Fat Test gives a more precise measurement of your good or bad weight.  For example, women my height may have small, medium or large bone structure. I have medium bone structure.  A woman my height who has a small bone structure will weigh less than I do, but weighing more, I wouldn't look overweight next to her because my bone structure is larger. People who carry a lot of weight in the butt and thighs are healthier than people who carry a lot of weight in their stomach and waist. 

BMI is not 'inaccurate,' but it is a general ball park figure, an estimate.  And obesity is not about 'beauty' as your thread title implies: it is about good or bad health.


----------



## Papageorgio

ChrisL said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> but your being "tired" of hearing that fat women can be beautiful isn't talking about their health.
> 
> people should be encouraged to be healthy. but your "offense" at fat people is kind of an overreaction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  I think it is perfectly justified reaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you obviously agree or you wouldn't have created the rant in the o/p.
> 
> we're bringing you back to reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rant?  It's not a rant.  It's just facts.  I posted the statistics.  What are you arguing about?  My opinion on how fat people look?  What does that matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No disrespect however, you stated that Obesity is not Beautiful. You made it matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Am I not entitled to my opinion about obesity?  To me it is not beautiful at all.    Like I said, if people want to be offended over my opinions, that's fine.  It really makes no difference to me.    If they are going to try to attack me over my opinions that is another issue entirely.
Click to expand...


Im not attacking you over your opinion, I simply stated mine. Then you went on about health care costs. That doesn't have anything to do with looks. 

I don't care what others do with their personal life, or their looks. I'd never get a tattoo, most of them are ugly to me. However, even with the added health risks of tattoos, it's up to the person and their choice. 

Obesity in some instances is not a choice. But it is not my place to say either way. Live and let live.


----------



## ChrisL

jillian said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your version of "reality" is the attractive or lack there of part.  That's not reality, that's pure opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's the truth.
> 
> if she wanted to raise the health issue, perhaps there was a way to do that. but it seems people get offended when health is encouraged. they melt down when schools are made to provide healthier lunches. they got upset when they thought they couldn't get 30 ounces of sugar water at their local 7 Eleven, etc.
> 
> so the rant is a rant about people's looks. in that regard her reaction is pretty off the charts. i can't imagine being that fired up over something like that to create that kind of o/p.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no rant, so I don't know what your problem is.  I want to discuss the issue of obesity in America.  If you can't handle that . . . there's the door.    Bye!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm sorry you can't tolerate that your o/p is simply a rant about the fact that fat women's looks offend you. and more than a couple of us are making the same observation. so if you left the wrong impression, that's on you, i'd say.
> 
> but no, i don't have any reason not to post. if you can't handle comments, maybe you should step away from the computer. i was being as polite to you as i could under the circumstances. *shrug*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if I couldn't tolerate it, I wouldn't ever be going out of my house.  I don't need to step away from the computer.  This forum is to express ourselves and our opinions on topics.  If you don't like my opinion, that is really not my issue.  It affects me in no way whatsoever actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you started a thread that said "obesity is not beautiful"
> 
> you did not say "obesity is unhealthy"
> 
> you said how you're "tired" of people saying that fat people can be beautiful.
> 
> and then went on for how many words about how unattractive fat people are.
> 
> and you're whining that we're saying you really shouldn't care about how people look but that a discussion about health could have been had.
> 
> it just wasn't the discussion you started.
> 
> communication skills are important.
Click to expand...


Because I had just got done watching an interview on television with a woman who was claiming that fat is attractive.


----------



## ChrisL

Esmeralda said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those women are NOT fat!  Stick to the topic please.  We are talking about people encouraging a "fat" body style as being a variant of normal and that they should just accept it and be fat.  It is unhealthy and costs us loads of money is the bottom line.  Not to mention, it is not attractive to be overweight.
> 
> 
> 
> Fat acceptance is what it used to be called. However, the pendulum can swing too far in either direction.
> 
> The medical community suggests appropriate weight and BMI for men and women of all sizes: height and bone structure.  Healthy weight does not mean perfect weight.  But, obesity is not healthy.  The real issue is not about being attractive but about good health.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that sometimes BMI are not always an accurate measurement.  Some people are muscular and muscle is denser than fat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said BMI was not an accurate measurement. I believe it is accurate when done correctly, based on bone structure and height.  If the BMI measurement is done correctly, it takes into account muscle mass compared to fat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, BMI is strictly height/weight ratio.  That is why it is not always a fair measurement.
> 
> Calculate Your BMI - Standard BMI Calculator
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you are wrong. When you calculate your BMI from an online chart like that, you are not getting correct BMI.  You get only an estimate. A Hydrostatic Body Fat Test gives a more precise measurement of your good or bad weight.  For example, women my height may have small, medium or large bone structure. I have medium bone structure.  A woman my height who has a small bone structure will weigh less than I do, but weighing more, I wouldn't look overweight next to her because my bone structure is larger. People who carry a lot of weight in the butt and thighs are healthier than people who carry a lot of weight in their stomach and waist.
> 
> BMI is not 'inaccurate,' but it is a general ball park figure, an estimate.  And obesity is not about 'beauty' as your thread title implies: it is about good or bad health.
Click to expand...


And beauty too.


----------



## Judicial review

skye said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> How superficial can a person be to fat shame another? I am not attracted to "fat" women but "bone yards" can get lost as well. As long as the person is happy with themselves they will attract healthy well adjusted mates. The rest can sit home alone banging on their keyboards spewing their hate while thinking to themselves how  beautiful they are.
> 
> A shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have something to add to the topic?  I don't care about your personal preferences in women.  That is not the issue here.  The issue here is that obesity costs Americans billions of dollars in health-related costs and it is not attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ChrisL.:" The issue here is that obesity ... is not attractive."
> 
> I responded to the OP, you are looking to flame your own thread. I am not interested in your bastardized version of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My "version" of reality?  What is that?  Obesity and being overweight are problems in America right now and cost us billions of dollars, and obese people are generally not attractive.  Now, what is it that you disagree with so vehemently?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree. I like a nice big gigantic ass. Look at skye
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> hahaaaaaa....I have a small ass but ..hey  if it helps the narrative ...go ahead!!!
> 
> having such a great time!!!!
Click to expand...

Smaller than what I'm used to? Sounds intriguing.


----------



## ChrisL

Fit and healthy is attractive to me.


----------



## jillian

ChrisL said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the premise.
> Its like the way society treats transsexuals. It is NOT normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Normal' is subjective. Are tribes in Africa who regard fat women as attractive. So much so they fatten up normal women before their weddings.
> 
> Forced to Be Fat
> 
> "In Mauritania, where big is beautiful and stretch marks are sexy, young girls are brutally force-fed a diet of up to 16,000 calories a day — more than four times that of a male bodybuilder — to prepare them for marriage."
> 
> And even here in the US not so long ago...
> 
> it was a dark and stormy night;, Back When Thin Wasn’t In: 8 Vintage Weight Gain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those women are NOT fat!  Stick to the topic please.  We are talking about people encouraging a "fat" body style as being a variant of normal and that they should just accept it and be fat.  It is unhealthy and costs us loads of money is the bottom line.  Not to mention, it is not attractive to be overweight.
Click to expand...


no. they aren't fat. he was pointing out that those women were considered underweight and were being told to plump up.

his point was that beauty is subjective.

you not understand that?


----------



## jillian

TNHarley said:


> I will say that MOST OF THE TIME fat girls are sweet and nice. Have more to prove..



*sigh* i think that's probably a stereotype.


----------



## ChrisL

Papageorgio said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  I think it is perfectly justified reaction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you obviously agree or you wouldn't have created the rant in the o/p.
> 
> we're bringing you back to reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rant?  It's not a rant.  It's just facts.  I posted the statistics.  What are you arguing about?  My opinion on how fat people look?  What does that matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No disrespect however, you stated that Obesity is not Beautiful. You made it matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Am I not entitled to my opinion about obesity?  To me it is not beautiful at all.    Like I said, if people want to be offended over my opinions, that's fine.  It really makes no difference to me.    If they are going to try to attack me over my opinions that is another issue entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im not attacking you over your opinion, I simply stated mine. Then you went on about health care costs. That doesn't have anything to do with looks.
> 
> I don't care what others do with their personal life, or their looks. I'd never get a tattoo, most of them are ugly to me. However, even with the added health risks of tattoos, it's up to the person and their choice.
> 
> Obesity in some instances is not a choice. But it is not my place to say either way. Live and let live.
Click to expand...


The OP is about both things, but the more worrisome thing is the costs to the American people.  Shall I post more links to support my statements?  I've already said many times earlier that this is not about people who cannot help being obese for some reason.  The facts are that is not why most people are overweight or obese.  Most are that way because of poor diet/nutrition and lack of exercise.


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems odd that people seem to be focusing in on my opinion of fat people rather than the HORRIBLE statistics and realities of the situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's because of the way you presented the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did I present it?  I stated that obesity is not beautiful.  Now, do you want to focus on the facts, or are you going to keep whining about MY opinion on fat people.  I don't think fat is attractive.  That is my opinion.  Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  It's your opinion.  It's how you presented the issue - not emphasizing health, but emphasizing your disgust.  If you wanted the conversation to take a different path, you should have presented it differently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I most certainly did emphasize health.  That was the MAIN point of my OP.  You are the one who is turning it into a battle over my personal opinions on obesity.  And you know what?  I don't HAVE to think obesity is attractive.  I really don't.  I am free to have my own opinions and they are what they are.  Like them or not.
Click to expand...


What is the title of your thread?


----------



## jillian

ChrisL said:


> Fit and healthy is attractive to me.




your being attracted or not attracted to someone really isn't a topic for discussion. it's a personal preference.


----------



## Esmeralda

ChrisL said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fat acceptance is what it used to be called. However, the pendulum can swing too far in either direction.
> 
> The medical community suggests appropriate weight and BMI for men and women of all sizes: height and bone structure.  Healthy weight does not mean perfect weight.  But, obesity is not healthy.  The real issue is not about being attractive but about good health.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that sometimes BMI are not always an accurate measurement.  Some people are muscular and muscle is denser than fat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said BMI was not an accurate measurement. I believe it is accurate when done correctly, based on bone structure and height.  If the BMI measurement is done correctly, it takes into account muscle mass compared to fat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, BMI is strictly height/weight ratio.  That is why it is not always a fair measurement.
> 
> Calculate Your BMI - Standard BMI Calculator
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you are wrong. When you calculate your BMI from an online chart like that, you are not getting correct BMI.  You get only an estimate. A Hydrostatic Body Fat Test gives a more precise measurement of your good or bad weight.  For example, women my height may have small, medium or large bone structure. I have medium bone structure.  A woman my height who has a small bone structure will weigh less than I do, but weighing more, I wouldn't look overweight next to her because my bone structure is larger. People who carry a lot of weight in the butt and thighs are healthier than people who carry a lot of weight in their stomach and waist.
> 
> BMI is not 'inaccurate,' but it is a general ball park figure, an estimate.  And obesity is not about 'beauty' as your thread title implies: it is about good or bad health.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And beauty too.
Click to expand...

In your opinion.


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fat acceptance is what it used to be called. However, the pendulum can swing too far in either direction.
> 
> The medical community suggests appropriate weight and BMI for men and women of all sizes: height and bone structure.  Healthy weight does not mean perfect weight.  But, obesity is not healthy.  The real issue is not about being attractive but about good health.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that sometimes BMI are not always an accurate measurement.  Some people are muscular and muscle is denser than fat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said BMI was not an accurate measurement. I believe it is accurate when done correctly, based on bone structure and height.  If the BMI measurement is done correctly, it takes into account muscle mass compared to fat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, BMI is strictly height/weight ratio.  That is why it is not always a fair measurement.
> 
> Calculate Your BMI - Standard BMI Calculator
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you are wrong. When you calculate your BMI from an online chart like that, you are not getting correct BMI.  You get only an estimate. A Hydrostatic Body Fat Test gives a more precise measurement of your good or bad weight.  For example, women my height may have small, medium or large bone structure. I have medium bone structure.  A woman my height who has a small bone structure will weigh less than I do, but weighing more, I wouldn't look overweight next to her because my bone structure is larger. People who carry a lot of weight in the butt and thighs are healthier than people who carry a lot of weight in their stomach and waist.
> 
> BMI is not 'inaccurate,' but it is a general ball park figure, an estimate.  And obesity is not about 'beauty' as your thread title implies: it is about good or bad health.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And beauty too.
Click to expand...


Beauty is completely subjective.


----------



## ChrisL

jillian said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the premise.
> Its like the way society treats transsexuals. It is NOT normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Normal' is subjective. Are tribes in Africa who regard fat women as attractive. So much so they fatten up normal women before their weddings.
> 
> Forced to Be Fat
> 
> "In Mauritania, where big is beautiful and stretch marks are sexy, young girls are brutally force-fed a diet of up to 16,000 calories a day — more than four times that of a male bodybuilder — to prepare them for marriage."
> 
> And even here in the US not so long ago...
> 
> it was a dark and stormy night;, Back When Thin Wasn’t In: 8 Vintage Weight Gain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those women are NOT fat!  Stick to the topic please.  We are talking about people encouraging a "fat" body style as being a variant of normal and that they should just accept it and be fat.  It is unhealthy and costs us loads of money is the bottom line.  Not to mention, it is not attractive to be overweight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no. they aren't fat. he was pointing out that those women were considered underweight and were being told to plump up.
> 
> his point was that beauty is subjective.
> 
> you not understand that?
Click to expand...


That is not what the topic is about.  Obesity is not attractive or healthy.  Now, you can argue all day about this with me, but I just find it unattractive and I know for a fact that it is unhealthy.  This isn't about women being force fed, the 1950s or some other country.  This is about here in America today and our problems with obesity where 1 in every 3 children is diagnosed as being overweight/obese and have accompanying health issues because of it.  Also, I disagree with all of you that obesity is attractive in any way.  Sorry about that.  Just my opinion.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that sometimes BMI are not always an accurate measurement.  Some people are muscular and muscle is denser than fat.
> 
> 
> 
> I never said BMI was not an accurate measurement. I believe it is accurate when done correctly, based on bone structure and height.  If the BMI measurement is done correctly, it takes into account muscle mass compared to fat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, BMI is strictly height/weight ratio.  That is why it is not always a fair measurement.
> 
> Calculate Your BMI - Standard BMI Calculator
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you are wrong. When you calculate your BMI from an online chart like that, you are not getting correct BMI.  You get only an estimate. A Hydrostatic Body Fat Test gives a more precise measurement of your good or bad weight.  For example, women my height may have small, medium or large bone structure. I have medium bone structure.  A woman my height who has a small bone structure will weigh less than I do, but weighing more, I wouldn't look overweight next to her because my bone structure is larger. People who carry a lot of weight in the butt and thighs are healthier than people who carry a lot of weight in their stomach and waist.
> 
> BMI is not 'inaccurate,' but it is a general ball park figure, an estimate.  And obesity is not about 'beauty' as your thread title implies: it is about good or bad health.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And beauty too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beauty is completely subjective.
Click to expand...


And?  That means I am entitled to think that obese people are unattractive.  Correct?


----------



## ChrisL

Esmeralda said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that sometimes BMI are not always an accurate measurement.  Some people are muscular and muscle is denser than fat.
> 
> 
> 
> I never said BMI was not an accurate measurement. I believe it is accurate when done correctly, based on bone structure and height.  If the BMI measurement is done correctly, it takes into account muscle mass compared to fat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, BMI is strictly height/weight ratio.  That is why it is not always a fair measurement.
> 
> Calculate Your BMI - Standard BMI Calculator
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you are wrong. When you calculate your BMI from an online chart like that, you are not getting correct BMI.  You get only an estimate. A Hydrostatic Body Fat Test gives a more precise measurement of your good or bad weight.  For example, women my height may have small, medium or large bone structure. I have medium bone structure.  A woman my height who has a small bone structure will weigh less than I do, but weighing more, I wouldn't look overweight next to her because my bone structure is larger. People who carry a lot of weight in the butt and thighs are healthier than people who carry a lot of weight in their stomach and waist.
> 
> BMI is not 'inaccurate,' but it is a general ball park figure, an estimate.  And obesity is not about 'beauty' as your thread title implies: it is about good or bad health.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And beauty too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your opinion.
Click to expand...


Yup.  I don't find it attractive at all in any way.  And the facts are that it is unhealthy.


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said BMI was not an accurate measurement. I believe it is accurate when done correctly, based on bone structure and height.  If the BMI measurement is done correctly, it takes into account muscle mass compared to fat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, BMI is strictly height/weight ratio.  That is why it is not always a fair measurement.
> 
> Calculate Your BMI - Standard BMI Calculator
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you are wrong. When you calculate your BMI from an online chart like that, you are not getting correct BMI.  You get only an estimate. A Hydrostatic Body Fat Test gives a more precise measurement of your good or bad weight.  For example, women my height may have small, medium or large bone structure. I have medium bone structure.  A woman my height who has a small bone structure will weigh less than I do, but weighing more, I wouldn't look overweight next to her because my bone structure is larger. People who carry a lot of weight in the butt and thighs are healthier than people who carry a lot of weight in their stomach and waist.
> 
> BMI is not 'inaccurate,' but it is a general ball park figure, an estimate.  And obesity is not about 'beauty' as your thread title implies: it is about good or bad health.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And beauty too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beauty is completely subjective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And?  That means I am entitled to think that obese people are unattractive.  Correct?
Click to expand...


Of course.  It also means others are entitled to think obese people are attractive.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems odd that people seem to be focusing in on my opinion of fat people rather than the HORRIBLE statistics and realities of the situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's because of the way you presented the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did I present it?  I stated that obesity is not beautiful.  Now, do you want to focus on the facts, or are you going to keep whining about MY opinion on fat people.  I don't think fat is attractive.  That is my opinion.  Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  It's your opinion.  It's how you presented the issue - not emphasizing health, but emphasizing your disgust.  If you wanted the conversation to take a different path, you should have presented it differently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I most certainly did emphasize health.  That was the MAIN point of my OP.  You are the one who is turning it into a battle over my personal opinions on obesity.  And you know what?  I don't HAVE to think obesity is attractive.  I really don't.  I am free to have my own opinions and they are what they are.  Like them or not.
Click to expand...

ChrisL:" *Obesity is NOT beautiful!", "people try to make it sound as if obesity is some kind of "fashion statement."*

From your title and OP.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems odd that people seem to be focusing in on my opinion of fat people rather than the HORRIBLE statistics and realities of the situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's because of the way you presented the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did I present it?  I stated that obesity is not beautiful.  Now, do you want to focus on the facts, or are you going to keep whining about MY opinion on fat people.  I don't think fat is attractive.  That is my opinion.  Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  It's your opinion.  It's how you presented the issue - not emphasizing health, but emphasizing your disgust.  If you wanted the conversation to take a different path, you should have presented it differently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I most certainly did emphasize health.  That was the MAIN point of my OP.  You are the one who is turning it into a battle over my personal opinions on obesity.  And you know what?  I don't HAVE to think obesity is attractive.  I really don't.  I am free to have my own opinions and they are what they are.  Like them or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is the title of your thread?
Click to expand...


Obesity is not beautiful.


----------



## Judicial review

Chris - brain fart


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, BMI is strictly height/weight ratio.  That is why it is not always a fair measurement.
> 
> Calculate Your BMI - Standard BMI Calculator
> 
> 
> 
> No, you are wrong. When you calculate your BMI from an online chart like that, you are not getting correct BMI.  You get only an estimate. A Hydrostatic Body Fat Test gives a more precise measurement of your good or bad weight.  For example, women my height may have small, medium or large bone structure. I have medium bone structure.  A woman my height who has a small bone structure will weigh less than I do, but weighing more, I wouldn't look overweight next to her because my bone structure is larger. People who carry a lot of weight in the butt and thighs are healthier than people who carry a lot of weight in their stomach and waist.
> 
> BMI is not 'inaccurate,' but it is a general ball park figure, an estimate.  And obesity is not about 'beauty' as your thread title implies: it is about good or bad health.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And beauty too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beauty is completely subjective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And?  That means I am entitled to think that obese people are unattractive.  Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course.  It also means others are entitled to think obese people are attractive.
Click to expand...


You can.  I don't.  I don't find anything attractive about it at all.  Sorry.


----------



## Esmeralda

TNHarley said:


> I agree with the premise.
> Its like the way society treats transsexuals. It is NOT normal.


False analogy.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems odd that people seem to be focusing in on my opinion of fat people rather than the HORRIBLE statistics and realities of the situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's because of the way you presented the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did I present it?  I stated that obesity is not beautiful.  Now, do you want to focus on the facts, or are you going to keep whining about MY opinion on fat people.  I don't think fat is attractive.  That is my opinion.  Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  It's your opinion.  It's how you presented the issue - not emphasizing health, but emphasizing your disgust.  If you wanted the conversation to take a different path, you should have presented it differently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I most certainly did emphasize health.  That was the MAIN point of my OP.  You are the one who is turning it into a battle over my personal opinions on obesity.  And you know what?  I don't HAVE to think obesity is attractive.  I really don't.  I am free to have my own opinions and they are what they are.  Like them or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ChrisL:" *Obesity is NOT beautiful!", "people try to make it sound as if obesity is some kind of "fashion statement."*
> 
> From your title and OP.
Click to expand...


Yup.  got a problem with that?  Obesity should never be a fashion statement.  It is just unhealthy and unattractive.


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said BMI was not an accurate measurement. I believe it is accurate when done correctly, based on bone structure and height.  If the BMI measurement is done correctly, it takes into account muscle mass compared to fat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, BMI is strictly height/weight ratio.  That is why it is not always a fair measurement.
> 
> Calculate Your BMI - Standard BMI Calculator
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you are wrong. When you calculate your BMI from an online chart like that, you are not getting correct BMI.  You get only an estimate. A Hydrostatic Body Fat Test gives a more precise measurement of your good or bad weight.  For example, women my height may have small, medium or large bone structure. I have medium bone structure.  A woman my height who has a small bone structure will weigh less than I do, but weighing more, I wouldn't look overweight next to her because my bone structure is larger. People who carry a lot of weight in the butt and thighs are healthier than people who carry a lot of weight in their stomach and waist.
> 
> BMI is not 'inaccurate,' but it is a general ball park figure, an estimate.  And obesity is not about 'beauty' as your thread title implies: it is about good or bad health.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And beauty too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.  I don't find it attractive at all in any way.  And the facts are that it is unhealthy.
Click to expand...


The way in which you word things is interesting.  You throw "health" in as an afterthought but emphasize appearance.  Appearances are superficial.  It's the person inside that matters.  Can you bring yourself to look beyond the outer shell or do you just keep judging them (as morally deficient and lazy) based on appearance?


----------



## Papageorgio

ChrisL said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> you obviously agree or you wouldn't have created the rant in the o/p.
> 
> we're bringing you back to reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rant?  It's not a rant.  It's just facts.  I posted the statistics.  What are you arguing about?  My opinion on how fat people look?  What does that matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No disrespect however, you stated that Obesity is not Beautiful. You made it matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Am I not entitled to my opinion about obesity?  To me it is not beautiful at all.    Like I said, if people want to be offended over my opinions, that's fine.  It really makes no difference to me.    If they are going to try to attack me over my opinions that is another issue entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im not attacking you over your opinion, I simply stated mine. Then you went on about health care costs. That doesn't have anything to do with looks.
> 
> I don't care what others do with their personal life, or their looks. I'd never get a tattoo, most of them are ugly to me. However, even with the added health risks of tattoos, it's up to the person and their choice.
> 
> Obesity in some instances is not a choice. But it is not my place to say either way. Live and let live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The OP is about both things, but the more worrisome thing is the costs to the American people.  Shall I post more links to support my statements?  I've already said many times earlier that this is not about people who cannot help being obese for some reason.  The facts are that is not why most people are overweight or obese.  Most are that way because of poor diet/nutrition and lack of exercise.
Click to expand...


The cost doesn't matter to me. We support so many other poor lifestyles that cost billions, why just single out one and why this one?


----------



## jillian

ChrisL said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's the truth.
> 
> if she wanted to raise the health issue, perhaps there was a way to do that. but it seems people get offended when health is encouraged. they melt down when schools are made to provide healthier lunches. they got upset when they thought they couldn't get 30 ounces of sugar water at their local 7 Eleven, etc.
> 
> so the rant is a rant about people's looks. in that regard her reaction is pretty off the charts. i can't imagine being that fired up over something like that to create that kind of o/p.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no rant, so I don't know what your problem is.  I want to discuss the issue of obesity in America.  If you can't handle that . . . there's the door.    Bye!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm sorry you can't tolerate that your o/p is simply a rant about the fact that fat women's looks offend you. and more than a couple of us are making the same observation. so if you left the wrong impression, that's on you, i'd say.
> 
> but no, i don't have any reason not to post. if you can't handle comments, maybe you should step away from the computer. i was being as polite to you as i could under the circumstances. *shrug*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if I couldn't tolerate it, I wouldn't ever be going out of my house.  I don't need to step away from the computer.  This forum is to express ourselves and our opinions on topics.  If you don't like my opinion, that is really not my issue.  It affects me in no way whatsoever actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you started a thread that said "obesity is not beautiful"
> 
> you did not say "obesity is unhealthy"
> 
> you said how you're "tired" of people saying that fat people can be beautiful.
> 
> and then went on for how many words about how unattractive fat people are.
> 
> and you're whining that we're saying you really shouldn't care about how people look but that a discussion about health could have been had.
> 
> it just wasn't the discussion you started.
> 
> communication skills are important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because I had just got done watching an interview on television with a woman who was claiming that fat is attractive.
Click to expand...


not having watched what you'd watch, i'd think that she was encouraging fat people not to engage in self-loathing and self-hatred.

are you aware that the more accepting of themselves a fat person is, the easier it becomes for them to manage their weight and the healthier they become.

a positive body image is important. and weight isn't the only criteria for feeling good about oneself or being attractive.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, BMI is strictly height/weight ratio.  That is why it is not always a fair measurement.
> 
> Calculate Your BMI - Standard BMI Calculator
> 
> 
> 
> No, you are wrong. When you calculate your BMI from an online chart like that, you are not getting correct BMI.  You get only an estimate. A Hydrostatic Body Fat Test gives a more precise measurement of your good or bad weight.  For example, women my height may have small, medium or large bone structure. I have medium bone structure.  A woman my height who has a small bone structure will weigh less than I do, but weighing more, I wouldn't look overweight next to her because my bone structure is larger. People who carry a lot of weight in the butt and thighs are healthier than people who carry a lot of weight in their stomach and waist.
> 
> BMI is not 'inaccurate,' but it is a general ball park figure, an estimate.  And obesity is not about 'beauty' as your thread title implies: it is about good or bad health.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And beauty too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beauty is completely subjective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And?  That means I am entitled to think that obese people are unattractive.  Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course.  It also means others are entitled to think obese people are attractive.
Click to expand...


Of course, you can start a thread saying that obesity is beautiful if you wish, but this is my thread and I am expressing MY opinions.  Got it?


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's because of the way you presented the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did I present it?  I stated that obesity is not beautiful.  Now, do you want to focus on the facts, or are you going to keep whining about MY opinion on fat people.  I don't think fat is attractive.  That is my opinion.  Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  It's your opinion.  It's how you presented the issue - not emphasizing health, but emphasizing your disgust.  If you wanted the conversation to take a different path, you should have presented it differently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I most certainly did emphasize health.  That was the MAIN point of my OP.  You are the one who is turning it into a battle over my personal opinions on obesity.  And you know what?  I don't HAVE to think obesity is attractive.  I really don't.  I am free to have my own opinions and they are what they are.  Like them or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ChrisL:" *Obesity is NOT beautiful!", "people try to make it sound as if obesity is some kind of "fashion statement."*
> 
> From your title and OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.  got a problem with that?  Obesity should never be a fashion statement.  It is just unhealthy and unattractive.
Click to expand...


For a long time, the fashion statement has been (and still is) an unhealthy skinnyness that goes hand in hand with anorexia.  Seeing more full figured women out  there is a good thing.


----------



## ChrisL

jillian said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no rant, so I don't know what your problem is.  I want to discuss the issue of obesity in America.  If you can't handle that . . . there's the door.    Bye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm sorry you can't tolerate that your o/p is simply a rant about the fact that fat women's looks offend you. and more than a couple of us are making the same observation. so if you left the wrong impression, that's on you, i'd say.
> 
> but no, i don't have any reason not to post. if you can't handle comments, maybe you should step away from the computer. i was being as polite to you as i could under the circumstances. *shrug*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if I couldn't tolerate it, I wouldn't ever be going out of my house.  I don't need to step away from the computer.  This forum is to express ourselves and our opinions on topics.  If you don't like my opinion, that is really not my issue.  It affects me in no way whatsoever actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you started a thread that said "obesity is not beautiful"
> 
> you did not say "obesity is unhealthy"
> 
> you said how you're "tired" of people saying that fat people can be beautiful.
> 
> and then went on for how many words about how unattractive fat people are.
> 
> and you're whining that we're saying you really shouldn't care about how people look but that a discussion about health could have been had.
> 
> it just wasn't the discussion you started.
> 
> communication skills are important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because I had just got done watching an interview on television with a woman who was claiming that fat is attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not having watched what you'd watch, i'd think that she was encouraging fat people not to engage in self-loathing and self-hatred.
> 
> are you aware that the more accepting of themselves a fat person is, the more easy it becomes for them to manage their weight and the healthier they become.
> 
> a positive body image is important. and weight isn't the only criteria for feeling good about oneself or being attractive.
Click to expand...


I think that deluding people into thinking that they look good when they are incredibly overweight is not healthy in any way and not helpful at all.


----------



## Judicial review

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, BMI is strictly height/weight ratio.  That is why it is not always a fair measurement.
> 
> Calculate Your BMI - Standard BMI Calculator
> 
> 
> 
> No, you are wrong. When you calculate your BMI from an online chart like that, you are not getting correct BMI.  You get only an estimate. A Hydrostatic Body Fat Test gives a more precise measurement of your good or bad weight.  For example, women my height may have small, medium or large bone structure. I have medium bone structure.  A woman my height who has a small bone structure will weigh less than I do, but weighing more, I wouldn't look overweight next to her because my bone structure is larger. People who carry a lot of weight in the butt and thighs are healthier than people who carry a lot of weight in their stomach and waist.
> 
> BMI is not 'inaccurate,' but it is a general ball park figure, an estimate.  And obesity is not about 'beauty' as your thread title implies: it is about good or bad health.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And beauty too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.  I don't find it attractive at all in any way.  And the facts are that it is unhealthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The way in which you word things is interesting.  You throw "health" in as an afterthought but emphasize appearance.  Appearances are superficial.  It's the person inside that matters.  Can you bring yourself to look beyond the outer shell or do you just keep judging them (as morally deficient and lazy) based on appearance?
Click to expand...


Exactly. Chris I'd keep pushing because I want to see what Coyote is capable of.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did I present it?  I stated that obesity is not beautiful.  Now, do you want to focus on the facts, or are you going to keep whining about MY opinion on fat people.  I don't think fat is attractive.  That is my opinion.  Deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  It's your opinion.  It's how you presented the issue - not emphasizing health, but emphasizing your disgust.  If you wanted the conversation to take a different path, you should have presented it differently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I most certainly did emphasize health.  That was the MAIN point of my OP.  You are the one who is turning it into a battle over my personal opinions on obesity.  And you know what?  I don't HAVE to think obesity is attractive.  I really don't.  I am free to have my own opinions and they are what they are.  Like them or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ChrisL:" *Obesity is NOT beautiful!", "people try to make it sound as if obesity is some kind of "fashion statement."*
> 
> From your title and OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.  got a problem with that?  Obesity should never be a fashion statement.  It is just unhealthy and unattractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For a long time, the fashion statement has been (and still is) an unhealthy skinnyness that goes hand in hand with anorexia.  Seeing more full figured women out  there is a good thing.
Click to expand...


The facts are that skinny people are not costing us billions of dollars in related health care costs at this time in America.  If that happens, I will start a thread about it.  Okay?


----------



## ChrisL

Judicial review said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you are wrong. When you calculate your BMI from an online chart like that, you are not getting correct BMI.  You get only an estimate. A Hydrostatic Body Fat Test gives a more precise measurement of your good or bad weight.  For example, women my height may have small, medium or large bone structure. I have medium bone structure.  A woman my height who has a small bone structure will weigh less than I do, but weighing more, I wouldn't look overweight next to her because my bone structure is larger. People who carry a lot of weight in the butt and thighs are healthier than people who carry a lot of weight in their stomach and waist.
> 
> BMI is not 'inaccurate,' but it is a general ball park figure, an estimate.  And obesity is not about 'beauty' as your thread title implies: it is about good or bad health.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And beauty too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.  I don't find it attractive at all in any way.  And the facts are that it is unhealthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The way in which you word things is interesting.  You throw "health" in as an afterthought but emphasize appearance.  Appearances are superficial.  It's the person inside that matters.  Can you bring yourself to look beyond the outer shell or do you just keep judging them (as morally deficient and lazy) based on appearance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. Chris I'd keep pushing because I want to see what Coyote is capable of.
Click to expand...


Hey, I can't help it if people get worked up over my personal opinions on subjects.  That's more their problem the way I see it.  I don't let stuff like that bother me.  Besides this is just a stupid forum with a bunch of wackos.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's because of the way you presented the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did I present it?  I stated that obesity is not beautiful.  Now, do you want to focus on the facts, or are you going to keep whining about MY opinion on fat people.  I don't think fat is attractive.  That is my opinion.  Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  It's your opinion.  It's how you presented the issue - not emphasizing health, but emphasizing your disgust.  If you wanted the conversation to take a different path, you should have presented it differently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I most certainly did emphasize health.  That was the MAIN point of my OP.  You are the one who is turning it into a battle over my personal opinions on obesity.  And you know what?  I don't HAVE to think obesity is attractive.  I really don't.  I am free to have my own opinions and they are what they are.  Like them or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ChrisL:" *Obesity is NOT beautiful!", "people try to make it sound as if obesity is some kind of "fashion statement."*
> 
> From your title and OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.  got a problem with that?  Obesity should never be a fashion statement.  It is just unhealthy and unattractive.
Click to expand...

It is a fashion statement to some and that is their business. When weight controls a person's life there are other issues that must be dealt with including why weight would be such a prominent issue.


----------



## Coyote

Judicial review said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you are wrong. When you calculate your BMI from an online chart like that, you are not getting correct BMI.  You get only an estimate. A Hydrostatic Body Fat Test gives a more precise measurement of your good or bad weight.  For example, women my height may have small, medium or large bone structure. I have medium bone structure.  A woman my height who has a small bone structure will weigh less than I do, but weighing more, I wouldn't look overweight next to her because my bone structure is larger. People who carry a lot of weight in the butt and thighs are healthier than people who carry a lot of weight in their stomach and waist.
> 
> BMI is not 'inaccurate,' but it is a general ball park figure, an estimate.  And obesity is not about 'beauty' as your thread title implies: it is about good or bad health.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And beauty too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.  I don't find it attractive at all in any way.  And the facts are that it is unhealthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The way in which you word things is interesting.  You throw "health" in as an afterthought but emphasize appearance.  Appearances are superficial.  It's the person inside that matters.  Can you bring yourself to look beyond the outer shell or do you just keep judging them (as morally deficient and lazy) based on appearance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. Chris I'd keep pushing because I want to see what Coyote is capable of.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did I present it?  I stated that obesity is not beautiful.  Now, do you want to focus on the facts, or are you going to keep whining about MY opinion on fat people.  I don't think fat is attractive.  That is my opinion.  Deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  It's your opinion.  It's how you presented the issue - not emphasizing health, but emphasizing your disgust.  If you wanted the conversation to take a different path, you should have presented it differently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I most certainly did emphasize health.  That was the MAIN point of my OP.  You are the one who is turning it into a battle over my personal opinions on obesity.  And you know what?  I don't HAVE to think obesity is attractive.  I really don't.  I am free to have my own opinions and they are what they are.  Like them or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ChrisL:" *Obesity is NOT beautiful!", "people try to make it sound as if obesity is some kind of "fashion statement."*
> 
> From your title and OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.  got a problem with that?  Obesity should never be a fashion statement.  It is just unhealthy and unattractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a fashion statement to some and that is their business. When weight controls a person's life there are other issues that must be dealt with including why weight would be such a prominent issue.
Click to expand...


I'm not controlling anyone's life.  I started a thread on a forum for discussion purposes.


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  It's your opinion.  It's how you presented the issue - not emphasizing health, but emphasizing your disgust.  If you wanted the conversation to take a different path, you should have presented it differently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I most certainly did emphasize health.  That was the MAIN point of my OP.  You are the one who is turning it into a battle over my personal opinions on obesity.  And you know what?  I don't HAVE to think obesity is attractive.  I really don't.  I am free to have my own opinions and they are what they are.  Like them or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ChrisL:" *Obesity is NOT beautiful!", "people try to make it sound as if obesity is some kind of "fashion statement."*
> 
> From your title and OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.  got a problem with that?  Obesity should never be a fashion statement.  It is just unhealthy and unattractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For a long time, the fashion statement has been (and still is) an unhealthy skinnyness that goes hand in hand with anorexia.  Seeing more full figured women out  there is a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The facts are that skinny people are not costing us billions of dollars in related health care costs at this time in America.  If that happens, I will start a thread about it.  Okay?
Click to expand...


Ah..ok...so no stigma on skinny people then?


----------



## ChrisL

Sorry that you all are such angry people and have such a difficult time accepting my opinions.    Not really my problem though.  I'm just a person here posting like anyone else.  In fact, I would say there are MUCH more controversial people posting much more controversial things than that they think fat people are not attractive, amirite?    Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I most certainly did emphasize health.  That was the MAIN point of my OP.  You are the one who is turning it into a battle over my personal opinions on obesity.  And you know what?  I don't HAVE to think obesity is attractive.  I really don't.  I am free to have my own opinions and they are what they are.  Like them or not.
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL:" *Obesity is NOT beautiful!", "people try to make it sound as if obesity is some kind of "fashion statement."*
> 
> From your title and OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.  got a problem with that?  Obesity should never be a fashion statement.  It is just unhealthy and unattractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For a long time, the fashion statement has been (and still is) an unhealthy skinnyness that goes hand in hand with anorexia.  Seeing more full figured women out  there is a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The facts are that skinny people are not costing us billions of dollars in related health care costs at this time in America.  If that happens, I will start a thread about it.  Okay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah..ok...so no stigma on skinny people then?
Click to expand...


That is not what this thread is about.  It is about obesity.  DO you have something to add to the topic?


----------



## jillian

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's because of the way you presented the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did I present it?  I stated that obesity is not beautiful.  Now, do you want to focus on the facts, or are you going to keep whining about MY opinion on fat people.  I don't think fat is attractive.  That is my opinion.  Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  It's your opinion.  It's how you presented the issue - not emphasizing health, but emphasizing your disgust.  If you wanted the conversation to take a different path, you should have presented it differently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I most certainly did emphasize health.  That was the MAIN point of my OP.  You are the one who is turning it into a battle over my personal opinions on obesity.  And you know what?  I don't HAVE to think obesity is attractive.  I really don't.  I am free to have my own opinions and they are what they are.  Like them or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is the title of your thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obesity is not beautiful.
Click to expand...


and your opinion about that is what your thread is about.

your butthurt over receiving criticism about that is probably silly...


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL:" *Obesity is NOT beautiful!", "people try to make it sound as if obesity is some kind of "fashion statement."*
> 
> From your title and OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  got a problem with that?  Obesity should never be a fashion statement.  It is just unhealthy and unattractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For a long time, the fashion statement has been (and still is) an unhealthy skinnyness that goes hand in hand with anorexia.  Seeing more full figured women out  there is a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The facts are that skinny people are not costing us billions of dollars in related health care costs at this time in America.  If that happens, I will start a thread about it.  Okay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah..ok...so no stigma on skinny people then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not what this thread is about.  It is about obesity.  DO you have something to add to the topic?
Click to expand...


Can't answer a simple question?


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Sorry that you all are such angry people and have such a difficult time accepting my opinions.    Not really my problem though.  I'm just a person here posting like anyone else.  In fact, I would say there are MUCH more controversial people posting much more controversial things than that they think fat people are not attractive, amirite?    Lol.



No one's angry.


----------



## Esmeralda

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, back to the point of the thread, do you agree that people who are overweight should just accept that is their body type and continue to live that way or should they exercise and try to get into shape?  Is trying to make fat fashionable a good idea?  It's certainly a "PC" idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on who is calling them overweight. Who defines whats overweight?
Click to expand...

Actually, I think that is done pretty well by the medical community. Pear shaped people, with large rears and thighs, are less susceptible to medical issues, but obese people, especially morbidly obese people will develop medical problems as they age: diabetes, heart disease, joint problems, arthritis, back problems, etc.  Those are the facts based on what we have seen historically.  

Fat is not a simple PC problem: it is a medical problem.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that you all are such angry people and have such a difficult time accepting my opinions.    Not really my problem though.  I'm just a person here posting like anyone else.  In fact, I would say there are MUCH more controversial people posting much more controversial things than that they think fat people are not attractive, amirite?    Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one's angry.
Click to expand...


Well it sure seems like you would rather talk about my opinions on fat people and are extremely bothered by them.  I don't care what your opinions are on fat people.  You can think they are beautiful.  It affects me not at all, and MY opinion doesn't affect you.  We aren't dating.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

jillian said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did I present it?  I stated that obesity is not beautiful.  Now, do you want to focus on the facts, or are you going to keep whining about MY opinion on fat people.  I don't think fat is attractive.  That is my opinion.  Deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  It's your opinion.  It's how you presented the issue - not emphasizing health, but emphasizing your disgust.  If you wanted the conversation to take a different path, you should have presented it differently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I most certainly did emphasize health.  That was the MAIN point of my OP.  You are the one who is turning it into a battle over my personal opinions on obesity.  And you know what?  I don't HAVE to think obesity is attractive.  I really don't.  I am free to have my own opinions and they are what they are.  Like them or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is the title of your thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obesity is not beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and your opinion about that is what your thread is about.
> 
> your butthurt over receiving criticism about that is probably silly...
Click to expand...


Why should I receive criticism because I don't find fat to be attractive?  Why do you feel the need to criticize that?  Are you the thought police?  Am I not entitled to my own opinions on these matters or do they have to be in sync with your opinions?


----------



## ChrisL

jillian said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did I present it?  I stated that obesity is not beautiful.  Now, do you want to focus on the facts, or are you going to keep whining about MY opinion on fat people.  I don't think fat is attractive.  That is my opinion.  Deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  It's your opinion.  It's how you presented the issue - not emphasizing health, but emphasizing your disgust.  If you wanted the conversation to take a different path, you should have presented it differently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I most certainly did emphasize health.  That was the MAIN point of my OP.  You are the one who is turning it into a battle over my personal opinions on obesity.  And you know what?  I don't HAVE to think obesity is attractive.  I really don't.  I am free to have my own opinions and they are what they are.  Like them or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is the title of your thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obesity is not beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and your opinion about that is what your thread is about.
> 
> your butthurt over receiving criticism about that is probably silly...
Click to expand...


Lol.  Also, I don't think I'm the one who is butt hurt here.  Like I told you.  I don't think fat is attractive.  That's just how it is and how it will remain.  If you don't like it, too bad.


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that you all are such angry people and have such a difficult time accepting my opinions.    Not really my problem though.  I'm just a person here posting like anyone else.  In fact, I would say there are MUCH more controversial people posting much more controversial things than that they think fat people are not attractive, amirite?    Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one's angry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well it sure seems like you would rather talk about my opinions on fat people and are extremely bothered by them.  I don't care what your opinions are on fat people.  You can think they are beautiful.  It affects me not at all, and MY opinion doesn't affect you.  We aren't dating.  Lol.
Click to expand...

 
Discussing your opinions is not "anger" - it's discussion - you aren't that important.  This is a messageboard and if you post your opinions, expect to have them challanged.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  got a problem with that?  Obesity should never be a fashion statement.  It is just unhealthy and unattractive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a long time, the fashion statement has been (and still is) an unhealthy skinnyness that goes hand in hand with anorexia.  Seeing more full figured women out  there is a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The facts are that skinny people are not costing us billions of dollars in related health care costs at this time in America.  If that happens, I will start a thread about it.  Okay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah..ok...so no stigma on skinny people then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not what this thread is about.  It is about obesity.  DO you have something to add to the topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't answer a simple question?
Click to expand...


Nope.  If you want to start a thread about skinny people then go ahead.  That is not what I wanted to discuss or I would have started a thread about it.


----------



## jillian

ChrisL said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  It's your opinion.  It's how you presented the issue - not emphasizing health, but emphasizing your disgust.  If you wanted the conversation to take a different path, you should have presented it differently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I most certainly did emphasize health.  That was the MAIN point of my OP.  You are the one who is turning it into a battle over my personal opinions on obesity.  And you know what?  I don't HAVE to think obesity is attractive.  I really don't.  I am free to have my own opinions and they are what they are.  Like them or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is the title of your thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obesity is not beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and your opinion about that is what your thread is about.
> 
> your butthurt over receiving criticism about that is probably silly...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should I receive criticism because I don't find fat to be attractive?  Why do you feel the need to criticize that?  Are you the thought police?  Am I not entitled to my own opinions on these matters or do they have to be in sync with your opinions?
Click to expand...


i think it's fair to say you weren't being honest when you claimed it was about "health".

and the point was that how other people look shouldn't have given rise to a rant like the one in the o/p.

as to who is attractive and who isn't... that's a personal thing.

what i do think is what is unattractive is trying to diminish the self-esteem of others. and i don't see anything constructive in that type of effort.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  It's your opinion.  It's how you presented the issue - not emphasizing health, but emphasizing your disgust.  If you wanted the conversation to take a different path, you should have presented it differently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I most certainly did emphasize health.  That was the MAIN point of my OP.  You are the one who is turning it into a battle over my personal opinions on obesity.  And you know what?  I don't HAVE to think obesity is attractive.  I really don't.  I am free to have my own opinions and they are what they are.  Like them or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ChrisL:" *Obesity is NOT beautiful!", "people try to make it sound as if obesity is some kind of "fashion statement."*
> 
> From your title and OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.  got a problem with that?  Obesity should never be a fashion statement.  It is just unhealthy and unattractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a fashion statement to some and that is their business. When weight controls a person's life there are other issues that must be dealt with including why weight would be such a prominent issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not controlling anyone's life.  I started a thread on a forum for discussion purposes.
Click to expand...

Please read my post before responding. I never posted you were controlling anything in fact I think the opposite.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that you all are such angry people and have such a difficult time accepting my opinions.    Not really my problem though.  I'm just a person here posting like anyone else.  In fact, I would say there are MUCH more controversial people posting much more controversial things than that they think fat people are not attractive, amirite?    Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one's angry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well it sure seems like you would rather talk about my opinions on fat people and are extremely bothered by them.  I don't care what your opinions are on fat people.  You can think they are beautiful.  It affects me not at all, and MY opinion doesn't affect you.  We aren't dating.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Discussing your opinions is not "anger" - it's discussion - you aren't that important.  This is a messageboard and if you post your opinions, expect to have them challanged.
Click to expand...


Right, and you are challenging nothing.  My opinion remains that fat is unattractive.  And the facts are that it is unhealthy.  MORE unhealthy than smoking cigarettes and more expensive.


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a long time, the fashion statement has been (and still is) an unhealthy skinnyness that goes hand in hand with anorexia.  Seeing more full figured women out  there is a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The facts are that skinny people are not costing us billions of dollars in related health care costs at this time in America.  If that happens, I will start a thread about it.  Okay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah..ok...so no stigma on skinny people then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not what this thread is about.  It is about obesity.  DO you have something to add to the topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't answer a simple question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  If you want to start a thread about skinny people then go ahead.  That is not what I wanted to discuss or I would have started a thread about it.
Click to expand...


You can't discuss obesity in a vacuum just to avoid uncomfortable questions.  Obesity exists in relation to thinness.


----------



## skye

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a long time, the fashion statement has been (and still is) an unhealthy skinnyness that goes hand in hand with anorexia.  Seeing more full figured women out  there is a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The facts are that skinny people are not costing us billions of dollars in related health care costs at this time in America.  If that happens, I will start a thread about it.  Okay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah..ok...so no stigma on skinny people then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not what this thread is about.  It is about obesity.  DO you have something to add to the topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't answer a simple question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  If you want to start a thread about skinny people then go ahead.  That is not what I wanted to discuss or I would have started a thread about it.
Click to expand...


awww....tissue?????


----------



## ChrisL

jillian said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I most certainly did emphasize health.  That was the MAIN point of my OP.  You are the one who is turning it into a battle over my personal opinions on obesity.  And you know what?  I don't HAVE to think obesity is attractive.  I really don't.  I am free to have my own opinions and they are what they are.  Like them or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the title of your thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obesity is not beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and your opinion about that is what your thread is about.
> 
> your butthurt over receiving criticism about that is probably silly...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should I receive criticism because I don't find fat to be attractive?  Why do you feel the need to criticize that?  Are you the thought police?  Am I not entitled to my own opinions on these matters or do they have to be in sync with your opinions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i think it's fair to say you weren't being honest when you claimed it was about "health".
> 
> and the point was that how other people look shouldn't have given rise to a rant like the one in the o/p.
> 
> as to who is attractive and who isn't... that's a personal thing.
> 
> what i do think is what is unattractive is trying to diminish the self-esteem of others. and i don't see anything constructive in that type of effort.
Click to expand...


Of course it's about health. One in three children is overweight or obese and many children are suffering from obesity related medical conditions at prepubescent ages.  That is despicable and rises to the level of a health crisis.


----------



## jillian

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that you all are such angry people and have such a difficult time accepting my opinions.    Not really my problem though.  I'm just a person here posting like anyone else.  In fact, I would say there are MUCH more controversial people posting much more controversial things than that they think fat people are not attractive, amirite?    Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one's angry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well it sure seems like you would rather talk about my opinions on fat people and are extremely bothered by them.  I don't care what your opinions are on fat people.  You can think they are beautiful.  It affects me not at all, and MY opinion doesn't affect you.  We aren't dating.  Lol.
Click to expand...


in posting your opinion on a public message board, one would have to expect responses. there is no anger on this thread except from you. 

the rest of us are simply responding to what we read. again, if that's a problem for you, you might want to reconsider posting.


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The facts are that skinny people are not costing us billions of dollars in related health care costs at this time in America.  If that happens, I will start a thread about it.  Okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah..ok...so no stigma on skinny people then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not what this thread is about.  It is about obesity.  DO you have something to add to the topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't answer a simple question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  If you want to start a thread about skinny people then go ahead.  That is not what I wanted to discuss or I would have started a thread about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> awww....tissue?????
Click to expand...


Tissue?  Why?  Because fat people are unattractive?  Nope, I'm not fat.  So I'm doing well.    My health is A++.  *thumbs up*


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that you all are such angry people and have such a difficult time accepting my opinions.    Not really my problem though.  I'm just a person here posting like anyone else.  In fact, I would say there are MUCH more controversial people posting much more controversial things than that they think fat people are not attractive, amirite?    Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one's angry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well it sure seems like you would rather talk about my opinions on fat people and are extremely bothered by them.  I don't care what your opinions are on fat people.  You can think they are beautiful.  It affects me not at all, and MY opinion doesn't affect you.  We aren't dating.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Discussing your opinions is not "anger" - it's discussion - you aren't that important.  This is a messageboard and if you post your opinions, expect to have them challanged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and you are challenging nothing.  My opinion remains that fat is unattractive.  And the facts are that it is unhealthy.  MORE unhealthy than smoking cigarettes and more expensive.
Click to expand...


And again, the emphasis is on appearance first.  I think that tells us where your priorities are - like the title of your op.


----------



## ChrisL

jillian said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that you all are such angry people and have such a difficult time accepting my opinions.    Not really my problem though.  I'm just a person here posting like anyone else.  In fact, I would say there are MUCH more controversial people posting much more controversial things than that they think fat people are not attractive, amirite?    Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one's angry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well it sure seems like you would rather talk about my opinions on fat people and are extremely bothered by them.  I don't care what your opinions are on fat people.  You can think they are beautiful.  It affects me not at all, and MY opinion doesn't affect you.  We aren't dating.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> in posting your opinion on a public message board, one would have to expect responses. there is no anger on this thread except from you.
> 
> the rest of us are simply responding to what we read. again, if that's a problem for you, you might want to reconsider posting.
Click to expand...


I'm not angry at all.  I'm just telling you that you whining is not changing my opinion about fat people.  Nor should it.  Deal with it.


----------



## jillian

ChrisL said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the title of your thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obesity is not beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and your opinion about that is what your thread is about.
> 
> your butthurt over receiving criticism about that is probably silly...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should I receive criticism because I don't find fat to be attractive?  Why do you feel the need to criticize that?  Are you the thought police?  Am I not entitled to my own opinions on these matters or do they have to be in sync with your opinions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i think it's fair to say you weren't being honest when you claimed it was about "health".
> 
> and the point was that how other people look shouldn't have given rise to a rant like the one in the o/p.
> 
> as to who is attractive and who isn't... that's a personal thing.
> 
> what i do think is what is unattractive is trying to diminish the self-esteem of others. and i don't see anything constructive in that type of effort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's about health. One in three children is overweight or obese and many children are suffering from obesity related medical conditions at prepubescent ages.  That is despicable and rises to the level of a health crisis.
Click to expand...


once again, if you were interested in discussions about health, there was a discussion to be had. "obesity is not beautiful" and your being "tired" of hearing that fat people can be attractive isn't it.


----------



## Coyote

No one is trying to change your opinion - I think we all realize the futility of that.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that you all are such angry people and have such a difficult time accepting my opinions.    Not really my problem though.  I'm just a person here posting like anyone else.  In fact, I would say there are MUCH more controversial people posting much more controversial things than that they think fat people are not attractive, amirite?    Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one's angry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well it sure seems like you would rather talk about my opinions on fat people and are extremely bothered by them.  I don't care what your opinions are on fat people.  You can think they are beautiful.  It affects me not at all, and MY opinion doesn't affect you.  We aren't dating.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Discussing your opinions is not "anger" - it's discussion - you aren't that important.  This is a messageboard and if you post your opinions, expect to have them challanged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and you are challenging nothing.  My opinion remains that fat is unattractive.  And the facts are that it is unhealthy.  MORE unhealthy than smoking cigarettes and more expensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And again, the emphasis is on appearance first.  I think that tells us where your priorities are - like the title of your op.
Click to expand...


That's because the title of her article was Fat and Attractive and I was watching her interview this morning.  Get it yet or do you want to keep going down this useless path of . . . I don't know what.  Do you want to discuss the obesity problem in America or not?    Yes or no?  If you want to start a thread about me and how you don't like my opinions about fat people or anything else, then you go right ahead and do that, but that is not the topic of this thread, nor was it meant to be.  It is about fat people, how they look and feel unattractive and unhealthy and how those things could be changed with a little motivation and hard work.


----------



## ChrisL

jillian said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obesity is not beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and your opinion about that is what your thread is about.
> 
> your butthurt over receiving criticism about that is probably silly...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should I receive criticism because I don't find fat to be attractive?  Why do you feel the need to criticize that?  Are you the thought police?  Am I not entitled to my own opinions on these matters or do they have to be in sync with your opinions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i think it's fair to say you weren't being honest when you claimed it was about "health".
> 
> and the point was that how other people look shouldn't have given rise to a rant like the one in the o/p.
> 
> as to who is attractive and who isn't... that's a personal thing.
> 
> what i do think is what is unattractive is trying to diminish the self-esteem of others. and i don't see anything constructive in that type of effort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's about health. One in three children is overweight or obese and many children are suffering from obesity related medical conditions at prepubescent ages.  That is despicable and rises to the level of a health crisis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> once again, if you were interested in discussions about health, there was a discussion to be had. "obesity is not beautiful" and your being "tired" of hearing that fat people can be attractive isn't it.
Click to expand...


I don't think it is beautiful.  That was the opinion part.  The fact part is about the health risks and problems it causes.  Now what is it that you disagree with?


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> No one is trying to change your opinion - I think we all realize the futility of that.



Okay good, then you can either contribute to the topic or move along your way to bother someone else about their opinion on some other matter.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The facts are that skinny people are not costing us billions of dollars in related health care costs at this time in America.  If that happens, I will start a thread about it.  Okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah..ok...so no stigma on skinny people then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not what this thread is about.  It is about obesity.  DO you have something to add to the topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't answer a simple question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  If you want to start a thread about skinny people then go ahead.  That is not what I wanted to discuss or I would have started a thread about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't discuss obesity in a vacuum just to avoid uncomfortable questions.  Obesity exists in relation to thinness.
Click to expand...


Um no.  Thin people are not costing billions of dollars in health related expenses.  I think you should read some of the links I posted with facts and statistics about obesity and how serious a problem it is for us, and how it is projected to become an even worse problem in the future, as 1 in 3 children are now obese or overweight and many are suffering from obesity-related diseases, which is fucking terrible!


----------



## ChrisL

jillian said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obesity is not beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and your opinion about that is what your thread is about.
> 
> your butthurt over receiving criticism about that is probably silly...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should I receive criticism because I don't find fat to be attractive?  Why do you feel the need to criticize that?  Are you the thought police?  Am I not entitled to my own opinions on these matters or do they have to be in sync with your opinions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i think it's fair to say you weren't being honest when you claimed it was about "health".
> 
> and the point was that how other people look shouldn't have given rise to a rant like the one in the o/p.
> 
> as to who is attractive and who isn't... that's a personal thing.
> 
> what i do think is what is unattractive is trying to diminish the self-esteem of others. and i don't see anything constructive in that type of effort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's about health. One in three children is overweight or obese and many children are suffering from obesity related medical conditions at prepubescent ages.  That is despicable and rises to the level of a health crisis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> once again, if you were interested in discussions about health, there was a discussion to be had. "obesity is not beautiful" and your being "tired" of hearing that fat people can be attractive isn't it.
Click to expand...


That's my opinion.  What's it to you?


----------



## ChrisL

jillian said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obesity is not beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and your opinion about that is what your thread is about.
> 
> your butthurt over receiving criticism about that is probably silly...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should I receive criticism because I don't find fat to be attractive?  Why do you feel the need to criticize that?  Are you the thought police?  Am I not entitled to my own opinions on these matters or do they have to be in sync with your opinions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i think it's fair to say you weren't being honest when you claimed it was about "health".
> 
> and the point was that how other people look shouldn't have given rise to a rant like the one in the o/p.
> 
> as to who is attractive and who isn't... that's a personal thing.
> 
> what i do think is what is unattractive is trying to diminish the self-esteem of others. and i don't see anything constructive in that type of effort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's about health. One in three children is overweight or obese and many children are suffering from obesity related medical conditions at prepubescent ages.  That is despicable and rises to the level of a health crisis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> once again, if you were interested in discussions about health, there was a discussion to be had. "obesity is not beautiful" and your being "tired" of hearing that fat people can be attractive isn't it.
Click to expand...


Sorry, but I don't find fat to be attractive at all.  Thankfully this is a free country and I don't have to.  I can also express my opinions about it and you don't have to agree.  However, you seem to be very much focused on my opinion of fat people and completely ignoring the health related issues here.  Why is that?


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one's angry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well it sure seems like you would rather talk about my opinions on fat people and are extremely bothered by them.  I don't care what your opinions are on fat people.  You can think they are beautiful.  It affects me not at all, and MY opinion doesn't affect you.  We aren't dating.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Discussing your opinions is not "anger" - it's discussion - you aren't that important.  This is a messageboard and if you post your opinions, expect to have them challanged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and you are challenging nothing.  My opinion remains that fat is unattractive.  And the facts are that it is unhealthy.  MORE unhealthy than smoking cigarettes and more expensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And again, the emphasis is on appearance first.  I think that tells us where your priorities are - like the title of your op.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because the title of her article was Fat and Attractive and I was watching her interview this morning.  Get it yet or do you want to keep going down this useless path of . . . I don't know what.  Do you want to discuss the obesity problem in America or not?    Yes or no?  If you want to start a thread about me and how you don't like my opinions about fat people or anything else, then you go right ahead and do that, but that is not the topic of this thread, nor was it meant to be.  It is about fat people, how they look and feel unattractive and unhealthy and how those things could be changed with a little motivation and hard work.
Click to expand...


I think everyone realizes that obesity is a serious medical problem - but attacking people for feeling good about themselves is not the way to address it.


----------



## ChrisL

Here is another link FYI.  

Obesity in America: It’s Getting Worse

Nearly two-thirds of adult Americans are overweight or obese. Despite the attention of the health profession, the media, and the public, and mass educational campaigns about the benefits of healthier diets and increased physical activity, the prevalence of obesity in the United States has more than doubled over the past four decades.1 Add the relatively few Americans who practice the habit of regular physical activity to the many who practice the habit of “super-sizing,” and it is no revelation why this has occurred.

We have inherited our genetic makeup from our ancestors, hunters and gatherers who ate diets rich in low-fat meats and grains, who had to stalk and capture the entrée for dinner. During times of feast, their bodies were designed to store nutrients as adipose tissue to be used for fuel to survive periods of famine. We are descended from these survivors, and we share this ability to store fat when food is in overabundance. However, famines in the United States are fewer and farther between nowadays, so this added fat is not used up and continues to accumulate through the years. We no longer have to stalk and capture our dinner; we can use the drive-through.

Despite an abundance of evidence of the benefits of maintaining a healthy weight and a physically active lifestyle, we continue to eat larger portion sizes than we need and remain less physically active than we should be. Sedentary adults in the United States eat an average of 500–800 calories more per day than needed to maintain weight.2 At that rate, they will gain a pound to a pound and a half a week. Food is available everywhere, and people are bombarded with food ads. There are fewer opportunities for exercise, and in many places, no bike paths, sidewalks, or easily accessible stairways. The poor may be especially hard hit; grocery stores in low-income neighborhoods may be poorly stocked with healthy fruits and vegetables, and such neighborhoods may not be safe enough to get out and walk around in. In addition, people from all economic backgrounds often eat for social, cultural, and emotional reasons—not just for hunger.

As health care providers, we don’t know how to help our patients lose weight. Fortunately, organizations such as the American Diabetes Association (ADA) and the North American Association for the Study of Obesity (NAASO) are mounting increased educational efforts to fight the growing epidemic of obesity in this country, which confers increased risk for diabetes, cardiovascular disease (CVD), and other serious comorbid conditions.


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah..ok...so no stigma on skinny people then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not what this thread is about.  It is about obesity.  DO you have something to add to the topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't answer a simple question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  If you want to start a thread about skinny people then go ahead.  That is not what I wanted to discuss or I would have started a thread about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't discuss obesity in a vacuum just to avoid uncomfortable questions.  Obesity exists in relation to thinness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um no.  Thin people are not costing billions of dollars in health related expenses.  I think you should read some of the links I posted with facts and statistics about obesity and how serious a problem it is for us, and how it is projected to become an even worse problem in the future, as 1 in 3 children are now obese or overweight and many are suffering from obesity-related diseases, which is fucking terrible!
Click to expand...


So no stigma on thin people?  It's all about money?


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it sure seems like you would rather talk about my opinions on fat people and are extremely bothered by them.  I don't care what your opinions are on fat people.  You can think they are beautiful.  It affects me not at all, and MY opinion doesn't affect you.  We aren't dating.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discussing your opinions is not "anger" - it's discussion - you aren't that important.  This is a messageboard and if you post your opinions, expect to have them challanged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and you are challenging nothing.  My opinion remains that fat is unattractive.  And the facts are that it is unhealthy.  MORE unhealthy than smoking cigarettes and more expensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And again, the emphasis is on appearance first.  I think that tells us where your priorities are - like the title of your op.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because the title of her article was Fat and Attractive and I was watching her interview this morning.  Get it yet or do you want to keep going down this useless path of . . . I don't know what.  Do you want to discuss the obesity problem in America or not?    Yes or no?  If you want to start a thread about me and how you don't like my opinions about fat people or anything else, then you go right ahead and do that, but that is not the topic of this thread, nor was it meant to be.  It is about fat people, how they look and feel unattractive and unhealthy and how those things could be changed with a little motivation and hard work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think everyone realizes that obesity is a serious medical problem - but attacking people for feeling good about themselves is not the way to address it.
Click to expand...


They should not feel good about being obese.  Should smokers feel good about smoking?  No, they should not.  Obesity is more dangerous than smoking.


----------



## OnePercenter

Delta4Embassy said:


> Lotta my gf's here have been plus-sized. Think bigger girls are sexy as hell. Plus , being something of a baker it's nice to have someone willing to eat what I make.



Most fetishes have to do with ego.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is not what this thread is about.  It is about obesity.  DO you have something to add to the topic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't answer a simple question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  If you want to start a thread about skinny people then go ahead.  That is not what I wanted to discuss or I would have started a thread about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't discuss obesity in a vacuum just to avoid uncomfortable questions.  Obesity exists in relation to thinness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um no.  Thin people are not costing billions of dollars in health related expenses.  I think you should read some of the links I posted with facts and statistics about obesity and how serious a problem it is for us, and how it is projected to become an even worse problem in the future, as 1 in 3 children are now obese or overweight and many are suffering from obesity-related diseases, which is fucking terrible!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So no stigma on thin people?  It's all about money?
Click to expand...


Why should there be stigma on thin people who don't suffer health issues and do not cost a lot of money in health related issues and do not look unattractive?


----------



## Judicial review

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that you all are such angry people and have such a difficult time accepting my opinions.    Not really my problem though.  I'm just a person here posting like anyone else.  In fact, I would say there are MUCH more controversial people posting much more controversial things than that they think fat people are not attractive, amirite?    Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one's angry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well it sure seems like you would rather talk about my opinions on fat people and are extremely bothered by them.  I don't care what your opinions are on fat people.  You can think they are beautiful.  It affects me not at all, and MY opinion doesn't affect you.  We aren't dating.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Discussing your opinions is not "anger" - it's discussion - you aren't that important.  This is a messageboard and if you post your opinions, expect to have them challanged.
Click to expand...

People know better than to challenge me.  I'm too important.


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discussing your opinions is not "anger" - it's discussion - you aren't that important.  This is a messageboard and if you post your opinions, expect to have them challanged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right, and you are challenging nothing.  My opinion remains that fat is unattractive.  And the facts are that it is unhealthy.  MORE unhealthy than smoking cigarettes and more expensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And again, the emphasis is on appearance first.  I think that tells us where your priorities are - like the title of your op.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because the title of her article was Fat and Attractive and I was watching her interview this morning.  Get it yet or do you want to keep going down this useless path of . . . I don't know what.  Do you want to discuss the obesity problem in America or not?    Yes or no?  If you want to start a thread about me and how you don't like my opinions about fat people or anything else, then you go right ahead and do that, but that is not the topic of this thread, nor was it meant to be.  It is about fat people, how they look and feel unattractive and unhealthy and how those things could be changed with a little motivation and hard work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think everyone realizes that obesity is a serious medical problem - but attacking people for feeling good about themselves is not the way to address it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They should not feel good about being obese.  Should smokers feel good about smoking?  No, they should not.  Obesity is more dangerous than smoking.
Click to expand...


You're attacking people for their appearance.  And telling them they should feel bad about their self-image and body.


----------



## OnePercenter

I don't think obesity or sagging earlobes are attractive, which is why I limit my dating to fit Women in their 20's.


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't answer a simple question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  If you want to start a thread about skinny people then go ahead.  That is not what I wanted to discuss or I would have started a thread about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't discuss obesity in a vacuum just to avoid uncomfortable questions.  Obesity exists in relation to thinness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um no.  Thin people are not costing billions of dollars in health related expenses.  I think you should read some of the links I posted with facts and statistics about obesity and how serious a problem it is for us, and how it is projected to become an even worse problem in the future, as 1 in 3 children are now obese or overweight and many are suffering from obesity-related diseases, which is fucking terrible!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So no stigma on thin people?  It's all about money?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should there be stigma on thin people who don't suffer health issues and do not cost a lot of money in health related issues and do not look unattractive?
Click to expand...


and do not look unattractive...there you go again.  

Anorexia and bulimia have some serious and costly health issues associated with them.  They don't look that attractive either.


----------



## Programmer

ChrisL said:


> I am getting tired of hearing these obese people try to make it sound as if obesity is some kind of "fashion statement."  Obesity is bad for our health, costs us billions of dollars in medical expenses and is just as bad as smoking!  Encouraging obesity is like encouraging smoking or any other bad habit.  Obesity is NOT fashionable and for a very good reason!
> 
> While I think the CEO's comments about obese people were rather crude, I think this woman is even worse to push such an unhealthy lifestyle.  If a 10-year-old is on a diet because he or she is overweight, then that is a GOOD thing!
> 
> 'Attractive & Fat' and Abercrombie controversy - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> Jes Baker is cutting retailer Abercrombie & Fitch down to size.
> 
> Baker, who blogs under the name "The Militant Baker" and wears a size 22, changed the brand's A&F logo to "Attractive & Fat" in a mock, black-and-white Abercrombie ad to challenge the line's branding efforts.
> 
> The photos come as a provocative response to contentious comments Abercrombie CEO Mike Jeffries made in a 2006 Salon article about the multibillion-dollar brand's target audience.
> 
> "In every school there are the cool and popular kids, and then there are the not-so-cool kids," Jeffries said. "Candidly, we go after the cool kids. We go after the attractive all-American kid with a great attitude and a lot of friends. A lot of people don't belong [in our clothes], and they can't belong. Are we exclusionary? Absolutely."
> 
> The divisive remarks resurfaced earlier this month after a series of protests went viral, from Greg Karber's video of himself giving homeless people Abercrombie clothing to a Change.org petition for larger sizes by a teenage eating disorder survivor.
> 
> The plus-size community particularly took umbrage to the CEO's business model because the retailer currently does not offer clothes above size 10 or large for women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I challenge the separation of attractive and fat, and I assert that they are compatible regardless of what you believe," Baker, 26, wrote in a public letter addressed to the CEO.
> 
> Jeffries has since apologized in a statement: "While I believe this 7-year-old, resurrected quote has been taken out of context, I sincerely regret that my choice of words was interpreted in a manner that has caused offense."
> 
> Baker spoke to CNN about Jeffries' comments and her motivations to address them. The interview has been edited for clarity and brevity.
> 
> CNN: You start your letter with a preface that Jeffries' opinion "isn't shocking; millions share the same sentiment." The comments are from 2006 -- what motivated you to act on them?
> 
> Jes Baker: It really wasn't upset or outrage at all. I've been an art major for the majority of my academic life, and so I am always trying to find opportunities to do something artistic.
> 
> I just thought we don't see the juxtaposition of typical and atypical bodies in advertising specifically. Since I am a woman and I am fat and that's what I have to work with, I wanted to show that contrast by finding a male model.
> 
> Really, it just came because I wanted to not be angry about it. I wanted to not say, "This is an outrage, I've never heard of this before," but say, "OK, well, look at this. Look at how awesome this is."
> 
> And, I think when you're talking about really serious subjects, and this is kind of serious, it's important to be a little bit cheeky and pull in a little bit of humor so that it's approachable -- and it worked.


This is the new logic that comes from having so many obese people in society.  It's a backlash on natural beauty.  Carrying 1/3 BMI is not 'natural'.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Generally speaking, no. Fat is *not* sexy.

Some women are built to carry a bit more weight, and can actually look fairly good that way. However, by the same token, it's usually pretty obvious when they're not, and therefore don't.

The whole "fat is sexy" movement doesn't take that into account... Like, at all. It's basically just a lot of P.C. hogwash meant to make people with unhealthy lifestyles feel better about themselves.

What they really need to do is to change those lifestyles.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, and you are challenging nothing.  My opinion remains that fat is unattractive.  And the facts are that it is unhealthy.  MORE unhealthy than smoking cigarettes and more expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And again, the emphasis is on appearance first.  I think that tells us where your priorities are - like the title of your op.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because the title of her article was Fat and Attractive and I was watching her interview this morning.  Get it yet or do you want to keep going down this useless path of . . . I don't know what.  Do you want to discuss the obesity problem in America or not?    Yes or no?  If you want to start a thread about me and how you don't like my opinions about fat people or anything else, then you go right ahead and do that, but that is not the topic of this thread, nor was it meant to be.  It is about fat people, how they look and feel unattractive and unhealthy and how those things could be changed with a little motivation and hard work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think everyone realizes that obesity is a serious medical problem - but attacking people for feeling good about themselves is not the way to address it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They should not feel good about being obese.  Should smokers feel good about smoking?  No, they should not.  Obesity is more dangerous than smoking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're attacking people for their appearance.  And telling them they should feel bad about their self-image and body.
Click to expand...


If they are obese, they should feel bad.  They are lazy unmotivated people who are basically telling us, hey, I'm satisfied with sitting on my lard arse all day eating junk food and I'm not going to make an attempt to become more healthy, and YOU all are going to pay for it.  Lol.   

These people are NO different from the smokers you all denigrate and say it's a disgusting habit.  So is obesity.  It is no less disgusting and no less unhealthy than smoking.  Period.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's because of the way you presented the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did I present it?  I stated that obesity is not beautiful.  Now, do you want to focus on the facts, or are you going to keep whining about MY opinion on fat people.  I don't think fat is attractive.  That is my opinion.  Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  It's your opinion.  It's how you presented the issue - not emphasizing health, but emphasizing your disgust.  If you wanted the conversation to take a different path, you should have presented it differently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I most certainly did emphasize health.  That was the MAIN point of my OP.  You are the one who is turning it into a battle over my personal opinions on obesity.  And you know what?  I don't HAVE to think obesity is attractive.  I really don't.  I am free to have my own opinions and they are what they are.  Like them or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ChrisL:" *Obesity is NOT beautiful!", "people try to make it sound as if obesity is some kind of "fashion statement."*
> 
> From your title and OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.  got a problem with that?  Obesity should never be a fashion statement.  It is just unhealthy and unattractive.
Click to expand...

If you can't say what you think here, where can you? I'll be honest. I can't stand plus size women. Ive slept with them in the past but we referred to it as pigging. My sister in law and other girls I know always have these really nice single friends with jobs. A guy would be lucky to have any of them. Only they are fat. I don't know if I could stay attracted to someone who got too fat on me. Thck legs I can deal with but from the waste up she's got to be thin not fat. At least not for me.

But funny thing is I see lots of normal looking guys with fat wives. Makes me think women rule the world.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  If you want to start a thread about skinny people then go ahead.  That is not what I wanted to discuss or I would have started a thread about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't discuss obesity in a vacuum just to avoid uncomfortable questions.  Obesity exists in relation to thinness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um no.  Thin people are not costing billions of dollars in health related expenses.  I think you should read some of the links I posted with facts and statistics about obesity and how serious a problem it is for us, and how it is projected to become an even worse problem in the future, as 1 in 3 children are now obese or overweight and many are suffering from obesity-related diseases, which is fucking terrible!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So no stigma on thin people?  It's all about money?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should there be stigma on thin people who don't suffer health issues and do not cost a lot of money in health related issues and do not look unattractive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and do not look unattractive...there you go again.
> 
> Anorexia and bulimia have some serious and costly health issues associated with them.  They don't look that attractive either.
Click to expand...


They do not cost BILLIONS of dollars.  They are not considered a health issue in America today.  Those problems are quite RARE actually.  What are the statistics of people suffering from anorexia as opposed to those suffering from obesity?  Besides, you said "thin" not anorexic.  HUMAN BEINGS are supposed to be on the more "thin" side.  We are supposed to be active and not have a whole lot of excess body fat.


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did I present it?  I stated that obesity is not beautiful.  Now, do you want to focus on the facts, or are you going to keep whining about MY opinion on fat people.  I don't think fat is attractive.  That is my opinion.  Deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  It's your opinion.  It's how you presented the issue - not emphasizing health, but emphasizing your disgust.  If you wanted the conversation to take a different path, you should have presented it differently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I most certainly did emphasize health.  That was the MAIN point of my OP.  You are the one who is turning it into a battle over my personal opinions on obesity.  And you know what?  I don't HAVE to think obesity is attractive.  I really don't.  I am free to have my own opinions and they are what they are.  Like them or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ChrisL:" *Obesity is NOT beautiful!", "people try to make it sound as if obesity is some kind of "fashion statement."*
> 
> From your title and OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.  got a problem with that?  Obesity should never be a fashion statement.  It is just unhealthy and unattractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you can't say what you think here, where can you? I'll be honest. I can't stand plus size women. Ive slept with them in the past but we referred to it as pigging. My sister in law and other girls I know always have these really nice single friends with jobs. A guy would be lucky to have any of them. Only they are fat. I don't know if I could stay attracted to someone who got too fat on me. Thck legs I can deal with but from the waste up she's got to be thin not fat. At least not for me.
> 
> But funny thing is I see lots of normal looking guys with fat wives. Makes me think women rule the world.
Click to expand...


Some of those women were thin at one time and gradually gained weight over the years, I'm sure.  I know PLENTY of people I went to school with that were thin and had nice bodies in school who are now . . . ginormous.


----------



## turtledude




----------



## Esmeralda

ChrisL said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  It's your opinion.  It's how you presented the issue - not emphasizing health, but emphasizing your disgust.  If you wanted the conversation to take a different path, you should have presented it differently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I most certainly did emphasize health.  That was the MAIN point of my OP.  You are the one who is turning it into a battle over my personal opinions on obesity.  And you know what?  I don't HAVE to think obesity is attractive.  I really don't.  I am free to have my own opinions and they are what they are.  Like them or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is the title of your thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obesity is not beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and your opinion about that is what your thread is about.
> 
> your butthurt over receiving criticism about that is probably silly...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _*Why should I receive criticism because I don't find fat to be attractive?  Why do you feel the need to criticize that?  Are you the thought police?  Am I not entitled to my own opinions on these matters or do they have to be in sync with your opinions?*_
Click to expand...

If you can criticize, without question, characteristics in others, characteristics you don't like, others can criticize, without question, characteristics in you which they don't like, and it is quite clear in this thread many do not like your observations and perceptions about overweight people; therefore, they are within their rights, according to your own stated options regarding having an opinion, to criticize you. So, deal with it.  What's good for the goose is good for the gander.


----------



## turtledude

Esmeralda said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I most certainly did emphasize health.  That was the MAIN point of my OP.  You are the one who is turning it into a battle over my personal opinions on obesity.  And you know what?  I don't HAVE to think obesity is attractive.  I really don't.  I am free to have my own opinions and they are what they are.  Like them or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the title of your thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obesity is not beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and your opinion about that is what your thread is about.
> 
> your butthurt over receiving criticism about that is probably silly...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should I receive criticism because I don't find fat to be attractive?  Why do you feel the need to criticize that?  Are you the thought police?  Am I not entitled to my own opinions on these matters or do they have to be in sync with your opinions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you can criticize, without question, characteristics in others, characteristics you don't like, others can criticize, without question, characteristics in you which they don't like, and it is quite clear in this thread many do not like your observations and perceptions about overweight people; therefore, they are within their rights, according to your own stated options regarding having an opinion, to criticize you. So, deal with it.
Click to expand...


sensitive you are

Yoda


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> And again, the emphasis is on appearance first.  I think that tells us where your priorities are - like the title of your op.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because the title of her article was Fat and Attractive and I was watching her interview this morning.  Get it yet or do you want to keep going down this useless path of . . . I don't know what.  Do you want to discuss the obesity problem in America or not?    Yes or no?  If you want to start a thread about me and how you don't like my opinions about fat people or anything else, then you go right ahead and do that, but that is not the topic of this thread, nor was it meant to be.  It is about fat people, how they look and feel unattractive and unhealthy and how those things could be changed with a little motivation and hard work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think everyone realizes that obesity is a serious medical problem - but attacking people for feeling good about themselves is not the way to address it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They should not feel good about being obese.  Should smokers feel good about smoking?  No, they should not.  Obesity is more dangerous than smoking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're attacking people for their appearance.  And telling them they should feel bad about their self-image and body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they are obese, they should feel bad.  They are lazy unmotivated people who are basically telling us, hey, I'm satisfied with sitting on my lard arse all day eating junk food and I'm not going to make an attempt to become more healthy, and YOU all are going to pay for it.  Lol.
> 
> These people are NO different from the smokers you all denigrate and say it's a disgusting habit.  So is obesity.  It is no less disgusting and no less unhealthy than smoking.  Period.
Click to expand...


Is this a lazy unmotivated person sitting on her lard arse all day?







Father was a coal miner, mother was a housemaid.

What this lazy ummotivated woman accomplished:  became America's first African American billionaire


----------



## OnePercenter

Look at Kelley Clarkson. WTF!!!!!











The Woman has more than enough money to hire a private chef to follow her around (the Limbaugh diet plan) but continues to help Hostess on their reemergence.


----------



## OnePercenter

Programmer said:


> This is the new logic that comes from having so many obese people in society.  It's a backlash on natural beauty.  Carrying 1/3 BMI is not 'natural'.



I take it you're fat.


----------



## ChrisL

Esmeralda said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I most certainly did emphasize health.  That was the MAIN point of my OP.  You are the one who is turning it into a battle over my personal opinions on obesity.  And you know what?  I don't HAVE to think obesity is attractive.  I really don't.  I am free to have my own opinions and they are what they are.  Like them or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the title of your thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obesity is not beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and your opinion about that is what your thread is about.
> 
> your butthurt over receiving criticism about that is probably silly...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _*Why should I receive criticism because I don't find fat to be attractive?  Why do you feel the need to criticize that?  Are you the thought police?  Am I not entitled to my own opinions on these matters or do they have to be in sync with your opinions?*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you can criticize, without question, characteristics in others, characteristics you don't like, others can criticize, without question, characteristics in you which they don't like, and it is quite clear in this thread many do not like your observations and perceptions about overweight people; therefore, they are within their rights, according to your own stated options regarding having an opinion, to criticize you. So, deal with it.  What's good for the goose is good for the gander.
Click to expand...


Whatever, that is not what the thread is about.  It is about the phenomenal costs of obesity on society.  You get some 25-year-old, otherwise healthy girl who wants to sit around all day and stuff Twinkies and Devil Dogs down her throat and wants everyone to "admire her beauty."  Sorry, no.


----------



## sealybobo

Esmeralda said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I most certainly did emphasize health.  That was the MAIN point of my OP.  You are the one who is turning it into a battle over my personal opinions on obesity.  And you know what?  I don't HAVE to think obesity is attractive.  I really don't.  I am free to have my own opinions and they are what they are.  Like them or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the title of your thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obesity is not beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and your opinion about that is what your thread is about.
> 
> your butthurt over receiving criticism about that is probably silly...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _*Why should I receive criticism because I don't find fat to be attractive?  Why do you feel the need to criticize that?  Are you the thought police?  Am I not entitled to my own opinions on these matters or do they have to be in sync with your opinions?*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you can criticize, without question, characteristics in others, characteristics you don't like, others can criticize, without question, characteristics in you which they don't like, and it is quite clear in this thread many do not like your observations and perceptions about overweight people; therefore, they are within their rights, according to your own stated options regarding having an opinion, to criticize you. So, deal with it.  What's good for the goose is good for the gander.
Click to expand...

Yea but let's not be too sensitive. We have a fat problem and it ain't pretty. In Europe or California they all look like chrisl. In Michigan Arkansas and Georgia we got a lot of fat people.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because the title of her article was Fat and Attractive and I was watching her interview this morning.  Get it yet or do you want to keep going down this useless path of . . . I don't know what.  Do you want to discuss the obesity problem in America or not?    Yes or no?  If you want to start a thread about me and how you don't like my opinions about fat people or anything else, then you go right ahead and do that, but that is not the topic of this thread, nor was it meant to be.  It is about fat people, how they look and feel unattractive and unhealthy and how those things could be changed with a little motivation and hard work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think everyone realizes that obesity is a serious medical problem - but attacking people for feeling good about themselves is not the way to address it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They should not feel good about being obese.  Should smokers feel good about smoking?  No, they should not.  Obesity is more dangerous than smoking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're attacking people for their appearance.  And telling them they should feel bad about their self-image and body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they are obese, they should feel bad.  They are lazy unmotivated people who are basically telling us, hey, I'm satisfied with sitting on my lard arse all day eating junk food and I'm not going to make an attempt to become more healthy, and YOU all are going to pay for it.  Lol.
> 
> These people are NO different from the smokers you all denigrate and say it's a disgusting habit.  So is obesity.  It is no less disgusting and no less unhealthy than smoking.  Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this a lazy unmotivated person sitting on her lard arse all day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Father was a coal miner, mother was a housemaid.
> 
> What this lazy ummotivated woman accomplished:  became America's first African American billionaire
Click to expand...


Who the fuck knows?  I don't know what the hell Oprah does.  Do you?  Doesn't change the facts or the statistics.


----------



## MarathonMike

"Fat" is a broad category (sorry). There are lots of people that carry some extra padding and are quite healthy but more importantly they feel good about themselves. I'm talking maybe 15 to 30 lbs extra. The problem I see is most of the really fat people I know including relatives do not feel good about themselves at all. It's more than just the fashion magazines glorifying skinny chicks and guys. It's almost as if these people build a layer around themselves as a way to hide. It's how they see themselves. If a healthy athletic person could switch bodies with an obese person I would bet that within a year the bodies would change to match the person inside.


----------



## Programmer

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  If you want to start a thread about skinny people then go ahead.  That is not what I wanted to discuss or I would have started a thread about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't discuss obesity in a vacuum just to avoid uncomfortable questions.  Obesity exists in relation to thinness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um no.  Thin people are not costing billions of dollars in health related expenses.  I think you should read some of the links I posted with facts and statistics about obesity and how serious a problem it is for us, and how it is projected to become an even worse problem in the future, as 1 in 3 children are now obese or overweight and many are suffering from obesity-related diseases, which is fucking terrible!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So no stigma on thin people?  It's all about money?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should there be stigma on thin people who don't suffer health issues and do not cost a lot of money in health related issues and do not look unattractive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and do not look unattractive...there you go again.
> 
> Anorexia and bulimia have some serious and costly health issues associated with them.  They don't look that attractive either.
Click to expand...

Overeating is probably more prevalent than anorexia or bulimia, but eating disorders are not costly in the realm of health outcomes.  Obesity, however, is one of the countries biggest health concerns.  Obeisity is not an eating disorder per sa. I think 2/3s are obese.  I don't think anorexia is even epidemic.


----------



## Coyote

Oh...and here's another lazy unmotivated fattie who sits on her lard ass all day....

damn what a voice...


----------



## ChrisL

Programmer said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't discuss obesity in a vacuum just to avoid uncomfortable questions.  Obesity exists in relation to thinness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um no.  Thin people are not costing billions of dollars in health related expenses.  I think you should read some of the links I posted with facts and statistics about obesity and how serious a problem it is for us, and how it is projected to become an even worse problem in the future, as 1 in 3 children are now obese or overweight and many are suffering from obesity-related diseases, which is fucking terrible!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So no stigma on thin people?  It's all about money?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should there be stigma on thin people who don't suffer health issues and do not cost a lot of money in health related issues and do not look unattractive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and do not look unattractive...there you go again.
> 
> Anorexia and bulimia have some serious and costly health issues associated with them.  They don't look that attractive either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Overeating is probably more prevalent than anorexia or bulimia, but eating disorders are not costly in the realm of health outcomes.  Obesity, however, is one of the countries biggest health concerns.  Obeisity is not an eating disorder per sa. I think 2/3s are obese.  I don't think anorexia is even epidemic.
Click to expand...


It's not.  They are just angry that some people don't find fat to be an attractive physical characteristic, I suppose.  Well, I'm sure I am not alone in that opinion.  I'm just honest about it.  Obesity is a problem in this country right now, not thin people.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> Oh...and here's another lazy unmotivated fattie who sits on her lard ass all day....
> 
> damn what a voice...



This changes nothing.  Lol.  You are just getting more and more silly with each post.


----------



## Coyote

Programmer said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't discuss obesity in a vacuum just to avoid uncomfortable questions.  Obesity exists in relation to thinness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um no.  Thin people are not costing billions of dollars in health related expenses.  I think you should read some of the links I posted with facts and statistics about obesity and how serious a problem it is for us, and how it is projected to become an even worse problem in the future, as 1 in 3 children are now obese or overweight and many are suffering from obesity-related diseases, which is fucking terrible!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So no stigma on thin people?  It's all about money?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should there be stigma on thin people who don't suffer health issues and do not cost a lot of money in health related issues and do not look unattractive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and do not look unattractive...there you go again.
> 
> Anorexia and bulimia have some serious and costly health issues associated with them.  They don't look that attractive either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Overeating is probably more prevalent than anorexia or bulimia, but eating disorders are not costly in the realm of health outcomes.  Obesity, however, is one of the countries biggest health concerns.  Obeisity is not an eating disorder per sa. I think 2/3s are obese.  I don't think anorexia is even epidemic.
Click to expand...



What's interesting though is this.  Obesity - serious obesity, often is intertwined with mental health issues and body image problems, in much the same way anorexia and bulimia are - they're labeled eating disorders.

But which gets the stigma and disgust and which gets the pity?


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...and here's another lazy unmotivated fattie who sits on her lard ass all day....
> 
> damn what a voice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This changes nothing.  Lol.  You are just getting more and more silly with each post.
Click to expand...



No, I'm just looking for all these fat lazy people who sit on their lard asses all day.  How do you suppose Oprah became a billionaire sitting on her lard ass all day?


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um no.  Thin people are not costing billions of dollars in health related expenses.  I think you should read some of the links I posted with facts and statistics about obesity and how serious a problem it is for us, and how it is projected to become an even worse problem in the future, as 1 in 3 children are now obese or overweight and many are suffering from obesity-related diseases, which is fucking terrible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So no stigma on thin people?  It's all about money?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should there be stigma on thin people who don't suffer health issues and do not cost a lot of money in health related issues and do not look unattractive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and do not look unattractive...there you go again.
> 
> Anorexia and bulimia have some serious and costly health issues associated with them.  They don't look that attractive either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Overeating is probably more prevalent than anorexia or bulimia, but eating disorders are not costly in the realm of health outcomes.  Obesity, however, is one of the countries biggest health concerns.  Obeisity is not an eating disorder per sa. I think 2/3s are obese.  I don't think anorexia is even epidemic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not.  They are just angry that some people don't find fat to be an attractive physical characteristic, I suppose.  Well, I'm sure I am not alone in that opinion.  I'm just honest about it.  Obesity is a problem in this country right now, not thin people.
Click to expand...


Who's angry?


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...and here's another lazy unmotivated fattie who sits on her lard ass all day....
> 
> damn what a voice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This changes nothing.  Lol.  You are just getting more and more silly with each post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm just looking for all these fat lazy people who sit on their lard asses all day.  How do you suppose Oprah became a billionaire sitting on her lard ass all day?
Click to expand...


There are plenty of them.  You are in denial apparently.  Lol.  I have no idea, however I don't doubt that many millionaires are lard asses who sit around a lot of the time.


----------



## sealybobo

OnePercenter said:


> Look at Kelley Clarkson. WTF!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Woman has more than enough money to hire a private chef to follow her around (the Limbaugh diet plan) but continues to help Hostess on their reemergence.


She always had thick legs. I wouldn't have dated young Kelly back in college because I would have foreseen her getting fat. I would have seen this coming.

Today 44 year old me wouldn't even screw the fat Kelly clarkston


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> So no stigma on thin people?  It's all about money?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should there be stigma on thin people who don't suffer health issues and do not cost a lot of money in health related issues and do not look unattractive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and do not look unattractive...there you go again.
> 
> Anorexia and bulimia have some serious and costly health issues associated with them.  They don't look that attractive either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Overeating is probably more prevalent than anorexia or bulimia, but eating disorders are not costly in the realm of health outcomes.  Obesity, however, is one of the countries biggest health concerns.  Obeisity is not an eating disorder per sa. I think 2/3s are obese.  I don't think anorexia is even epidemic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not.  They are just angry that some people don't find fat to be an attractive physical characteristic, I suppose.  Well, I'm sure I am not alone in that opinion.  I'm just honest about it.  Obesity is a problem in this country right now, not thin people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's angry?
Click to expand...


You are apparently.  Look, being obese is unhealthy.  That is just a fact.  My opinion is that fat is unattractive.  Okay?  You don't have to agree but your posting songs and celebrities doesn't mean shit!  Lol.  The statistics are what matter here, and the statistics say that obesity is unhealthy and is costing us a boat load of money, BILLIONS of dollars in related health care expenses.  Those are facts, sweetie.  Sorry.


----------



## jillian

Programmer said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't discuss obesity in a vacuum just to avoid uncomfortable questions.  Obesity exists in relation to thinness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um no.  Thin people are not costing billions of dollars in health related expenses.  I think you should read some of the links I posted with facts and statistics about obesity and how serious a problem it is for us, and how it is projected to become an even worse problem in the future, as 1 in 3 children are now obese or overweight and many are suffering from obesity-related diseases, which is fucking terrible!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So no stigma on thin people?  It's all about money?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should there be stigma on thin people who don't suffer health issues and do not cost a lot of money in health related issues and do not look unattractive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and do not look unattractive...there you go again.
> 
> Anorexia and bulimia have some serious and costly health issues associated with them.  They don't look that attractive either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Overeating is probably more prevalent than anorexia or bulimia, but eating disorders are not costly in the realm of health outcomes.  Obesity, however, is one of the countries biggest health concerns.  Obeisity is not an eating disorder per sa. I think 2/3s are obese.  I don't think anorexia is even epidemic.
Click to expand...


From ABC News in 2014:

Anorexia: America's Hidden Epidemic

Video: Anorexia: America's Hidden Epidemic


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...and here's another lazy unmotivated fattie who sits on her lard ass all day....
> 
> damn what a voice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This changes nothing.  Lol.  You are just getting more and more silly with each post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm just looking for all these fat lazy people who sit on their lard asses all day.  How do you suppose Oprah became a billionaire sitting on her lard ass all day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are plenty of them.  You are in denial apparently.  Lol.  I have no idea, however I don't doubt that many millionaires are lard asses who sit around a lot of the time.
Click to expand...


You think Oprah does?  Or Adele? How about Chris Christie?  Meatloaf?  These are all fat people who are highly accomplished, energetic, and lead very busy lives.  When do you suppose they have time to sit around on their lard asses?


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...and here's another lazy unmotivated fattie who sits on her lard ass all day....
> 
> damn what a voice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This changes nothing.  Lol.  You are just getting more and more silly with each post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm just looking for all these fat lazy people who sit on their lard asses all day.  How do you suppose Oprah became a billionaire sitting on her lard ass all day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are plenty of them.  You are in denial apparently.  Lol.  I have no idea, however I don't doubt that many millionaires are lard asses who sit around a lot of the time.
Click to expand...

And they pay women like you $1000 for a night of your services.


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should there be stigma on thin people who don't suffer health issues and do not cost a lot of money in health related issues and do not look unattractive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and do not look unattractive...there you go again.
> 
> Anorexia and bulimia have some serious and costly health issues associated with them.  They don't look that attractive either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Overeating is probably more prevalent than anorexia or bulimia, but eating disorders are not costly in the realm of health outcomes.  Obesity, however, is one of the countries biggest health concerns.  Obeisity is not an eating disorder per sa. I think 2/3s are obese.  I don't think anorexia is even epidemic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not.  They are just angry that some people don't find fat to be an attractive physical characteristic, I suppose.  Well, I'm sure I am not alone in that opinion.  I'm just honest about it.  Obesity is a problem in this country right now, not thin people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's angry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are apparently.  Look, being obese is unhealthy.  That is just a fact.  My opinion is that fat is unattractive.  Okay?  You don't have to agree but your posting songs and celebrities doesn't mean shit!  Lol.  The statistics are what matter here, and the statistics say that obesity is unhealthy and is costing us a boat load of money, BILLIONS of dollars in related health care expenses.  Those are facts, sweetie.  Sorry.
Click to expand...


None of those facts say anything about lazyness.  That's your OPINION sweetie.


----------



## OnePercenter

ChrisL said:


> If they are obese, they should feel bad.  They are lazy unmotivated people who are basically telling us, hey, I'm satisfied with sitting on my lard arse all day eating junk food and I'm not going to make an attempt to become more healthy, and YOU all are going to pay for it.  Lol.
> 
> These people are NO different from the smokers you all denigrate and say it's a disgusting habit.  So is obesity.  It is no less disgusting and no less unhealthy than smoking.  Period.



You forgot drinking booze.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> So no stigma on thin people?  It's all about money?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should there be stigma on thin people who don't suffer health issues and do not cost a lot of money in health related issues and do not look unattractive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and do not look unattractive...there you go again.
> 
> Anorexia and bulimia have some serious and costly health issues associated with them.  They don't look that attractive either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Overeating is probably more prevalent than anorexia or bulimia, but eating disorders are not costly in the realm of health outcomes.  Obesity, however, is one of the countries biggest health concerns.  Obeisity is not an eating disorder per sa. I think 2/3s are obese.  I don't think anorexia is even epidemic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not.  They are just angry that some people don't find fat to be an attractive physical characteristic, I suppose.  Well, I'm sure I am not alone in that opinion.  I'm just honest about it.  Obesity is a problem in this country right now, not thin people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's angry?
Click to expand...


Some facts for you.  I am not the only one who thinks we have an obesity problem.  Medical professionals overwhelmingly agree that obesity is not cause for celebration.  

From the link I posted earlier, which you probably didn't bother to read.  

As health care providers, we don’t know how to help our patients lose weight. Fortunately, organizations such as the American Diabetes Association (ADA) and the North American Association for the Study of Obesity (NAASO) are mounting increased educational efforts to fight the growing epidemic of obesity in this country, which confers increased risk for diabetes, cardiovascular disease (CVD), and other serious comorbid conditions.

A jointly sponsored scientific meeting on obesity held in October, 2003, in Fort Lauderdale, Fla., was evidence of this commitment. Presentations focused on clinical interventions, present and future, population studies, and molecular mechanisms of obesity regulation, aimed at educating health care providers who take care of patients with weight problems.

In a feature article in this issue (p. 23), I’ve summarized a few of the exciting topics from this meeting. The amount of knowledge that is rapidly accumulating in the field of weight management will undoubtedly lead to safe and effective interventions to help us more effectively deal with this most pervasive health problem.

What can be done about this problem today? What approach do we take to help our patients now? Low-fat diet? Low-carb diet? What works? It appears that the jury is still out on this question. Longer and larger studies are needed before specific recommendations regarding dietary content can be made with confidence.

It may be that different diets will work in different people. Experts recommend a blend of diets, emphasizing portion control, calorie-counting, self-monitoring, and gradual increases in activity, starting with everyday activities.3 These simple measures do work if people practice them.


----------



## Esmeralda

MarathonMike said:


> "Fat" is a broad category (sorry). There are lots of people that carry some extra padding and are quite healthy but more importantly they feel good about themselves. I'm talking maybe 15 to 30 lbs extra. The problem I see is most of the really fat people I know including relatives do not feel good about themselves at all. It's more than just the fashion magazines glorifying skinny chicks and guys. It's almost as if these people build a layer around themselves as a way to hide. It's how they see themselves. If a healthy athletic person could switch bodies with an obese person I would bet that within a year the bodies would change to match the person inside.


I think it is an important point to understand that during the first half of the 20th century, and before, in America, the problem of obesity hardly existed.  It is a phenomenon that has emerged since the production of processed food, junk food, and the rise of fast food restaurants.  It has also been caused by the growth of cars in America, television and computers, and all the new machines and equipment people use around the home and yard to do their work for them--powered lawn mowers, automatic  washing machines, vacuums, etc.  People in America walk a vast amount less than they used to. They watch TV or are on the computer hours a day. They work more often sitting in offices than they used to.  Work around the home is far less labor intensive than it used to be. And so on.  People used to cook their own food from scratch.  

People used to be, most often, naturally at a 'normal' weight with older people being somewhat thicker or heavier because of a slower metabolism.  

Things have changed considerably in the past half century.  And we have come to accept that it is 'normal.'  The real problem is health, taking care of ourselves.  It is not about beauty.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> and do not look unattractive...there you go again.
> 
> Anorexia and bulimia have some serious and costly health issues associated with them.  They don't look that attractive either.
> 
> 
> 
> Overeating is probably more prevalent than anorexia or bulimia, but eating disorders are not costly in the realm of health outcomes.  Obesity, however, is one of the countries biggest health concerns.  Obeisity is not an eating disorder per sa. I think 2/3s are obese.  I don't think anorexia is even epidemic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not.  They are just angry that some people don't find fat to be an attractive physical characteristic, I suppose.  Well, I'm sure I am not alone in that opinion.  I'm just honest about it.  Obesity is a problem in this country right now, not thin people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's angry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are apparently.  Look, being obese is unhealthy.  That is just a fact.  My opinion is that fat is unattractive.  Okay?  You don't have to agree but your posting songs and celebrities doesn't mean shit!  Lol.  The statistics are what matter here, and the statistics say that obesity is unhealthy and is costing us a boat load of money, BILLIONS of dollars in related health care expenses.  Those are facts, sweetie.  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of those facts say anything about lazyness.  That's your OPINION sweetie.
Click to expand...


Oh okay.  It has NOTHING to do with laziness.  Lol.  Hilarious!    You are in denial.  DENIAL.


----------



## sealybobo

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...and here's another lazy unmotivated fattie who sits on her lard ass all day....
> 
> damn what a voice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This changes nothing.  Lol.  You are just getting more and more silly with each post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm just looking for all these fat lazy people who sit on their lard asses all day.  How do you suppose Oprah became a billionaire sitting on her lard ass all day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are plenty of them.  You are in denial apparently.  Lol.  I have no idea, however I don't doubt that many millionaires are lard asses who sit around a lot of the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think Oprah does?  Or Adele? How about Chris Christie?  Meatloaf?  These are all fat people who are highly accomplished, energetic, and lead very busy lives.  When do you suppose they have time to sit around on their lard asses?
Click to expand...

Still you have to admit they can't be completely happy about their appearance. Former fat people always contradict fat people who say they are happy. The skinny version always admits fatty was lying.


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should there be stigma on thin people who don't suffer health issues and do not cost a lot of money in health related issues and do not look unattractive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and do not look unattractive...there you go again.
> 
> Anorexia and bulimia have some serious and costly health issues associated with them.  They don't look that attractive either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Overeating is probably more prevalent than anorexia or bulimia, but eating disorders are not costly in the realm of health outcomes.  Obesity, however, is one of the countries biggest health concerns.  Obeisity is not an eating disorder per sa. I think 2/3s are obese.  I don't think anorexia is even epidemic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not.  They are just angry that some people don't find fat to be an attractive physical characteristic, I suppose.  Well, I'm sure I am not alone in that opinion.  I'm just honest about it.  Obesity is a problem in this country right now, not thin people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's angry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some facts for you.  I am not the only one who thinks we have an obesity problem.  Medical professionals overwhelmingly agree that obesity is not cause for celebration.
Click to expand...


Ok, let's stick to the facts - no one is arguing that we don't have an obesity problem.  Are we on the same page there?



> From the link I posted earlier, which you probably didn't bother to read.
> 
> As health care providers, we don’t know how to help our patients lose weight. Fortunately, organizations such as the American Diabetes Association (ADA) and the North American Association for the Study of Obesity (NAASO) are mounting increased educational efforts to fight the growing epidemic of obesity in this country, which confers increased risk for diabetes, cardiovascular disease (CVD), and other serious comorbid conditions.
> 
> A jointly sponsored scientific meeting on obesity held in October, 2003, in Fort Lauderdale, Fla., was evidence of this commitment. Presentations focused on clinical interventions, present and future, population studies, and molecular mechanisms of obesity regulation, aimed at educating health care providers who take care of patients with weight problems.
> 
> In a feature article in this issue (p. 23), I’ve summarized a few of the exciting topics from this meeting. The amount of knowledge that is rapidly accumulating in the field of weight management will undoubtedly lead to safe and effective interventions to help us more effectively deal with this most pervasive health problem.
> 
> What can be done about this problem today? What approach do we take to help our patients now? Low-fat diet? Low-carb diet? What works? It appears that the jury is still out on this question. Longer and larger studies are needed before specific recommendations regarding dietary content can be made with confidence.
> 
> It may be that different diets will work in different people. Experts recommend a blend of diets, emphasizing portion control, calorie-counting, self-monitoring, and gradual increases in activity, starting with everyday activities.3 These simple measures do work if people practice them.



And?  There is nothing there I disagree with.


----------



## ChrisL

*What Causes Overweight and Obesity?*
*Lack of Energy Balance*
A lack of energy balance most often causes overweight and obesity. Energy balance means that your energy IN equals your energy OUT.

Energy IN is the amount of energy or calories you get from food and drinks. Energy OUT is the amount of energy your body uses for things like breathing, digesting, and being physically active.

To maintain a healthy weight, your energy IN and OUT don't have to balance exactly every day. It's the balance over time that helps you maintain a healthy weight.


The same amount of energy IN and energy OUT over time = weight stays the same
More energy IN than energy OUT over time = weight gain
More energy OUT than energy IN over time = weight loss
Overweight and obesity happen over time when you take in more calories than you use.

*Other Causes*
*An Inactive Lifestyle*
Many Americans aren't very physically active. One reason for this is that many people spend hours in front of TVs and computers doing work, schoolwork, and leisure activities. In fact, more than 2 hours a day of regular TV viewing time has been linked to overweight and obesity.

Other reasons for not being active include: relying on cars instead of walking, fewer physical demands at work or at home because of modern technology and conveniences, and lack of physical education classes in schools.

People who are inactive are more likely to gain weight because they don't burn the calories that they take in from food and drinks. An inactive lifestyle also raises your risk for coronary heart disease, high blood pressure, diabetes, colon cancer, and other health problems.

*Environment*
Our environment doesn't support healthy lifestyle habits; in fact, it encourages obesity. Some reasons include:


Lack of neighborhood sidewalks and safe places for recreation. Not having area parks, trails, sidewalks, and affordable gyms makes it hard for people to be physically active.
Work schedules. People often say that they don't have time to be physically active because of long work hours and time spent commuting.
Oversized food portions. Americans are exposed to huge food portions in restaurants, fast food places, gas stations, movie theaters, supermarkets, and even at home. Some of these meals and snacks can feed two or more people. Eating large portions means too much energy IN. Over time, this will cause weight gain if it isn't balanced with physical activity.
Lack of access to healthy foods. Some people don't live in neighborhoods that have supermarkets that sell healthy foods, such as fresh fruits and vegetables. Or, for some people, these healthy foods are too costly.
Food advertising. Americans are surrounded by ads from food companies. Often children are the targets of advertising for high-calorie, high-fat snacks and sugary drinks. The goal of these ads is to sway people to buy these high-calorie foods, and often they do.


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Overeating is probably more prevalent than anorexia or bulimia, but eating disorders are not costly in the realm of health outcomes.  Obesity, however, is one of the countries biggest health concerns.  Obeisity is not an eating disorder per sa. I think 2/3s are obese.  I don't think anorexia is even epidemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not.  They are just angry that some people don't find fat to be an attractive physical characteristic, I suppose.  Well, I'm sure I am not alone in that opinion.  I'm just honest about it.  Obesity is a problem in this country right now, not thin people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's angry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are apparently.  Look, being obese is unhealthy.  That is just a fact.  My opinion is that fat is unattractive.  Okay?  You don't have to agree but your posting songs and celebrities doesn't mean shit!  Lol.  The statistics are what matter here, and the statistics say that obesity is unhealthy and is costing us a boat load of money, BILLIONS of dollars in related health care expenses.  Those are facts, sweetie.  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of those facts say anything about lazyness.  That's your OPINION sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh okay.  It has NOTHING to do with laziness.  Lol.  Hilarious!    You are in denial.  DENIAL.
Click to expand...


Then explain to me how all these successful busy fat people are so lazy.


----------



## Coyote

sealybobo said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...and here's another lazy unmotivated fattie who sits on her lard ass all day....
> 
> damn what a voice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This changes nothing.  Lol.  You are just getting more and more silly with each post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm just looking for all these fat lazy people who sit on their lard asses all day.  How do you suppose Oprah became a billionaire sitting on her lard ass all day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are plenty of them.  You are in denial apparently.  Lol.  I have no idea, however I don't doubt that many millionaires are lard asses who sit around a lot of the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think Oprah does?  Or Adele? How about Chris Christie?  Meatloaf?  These are all fat people who are highly accomplished, energetic, and lead very busy lives.  When do you suppose they have time to sit around on their lard asses?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still you have to admit they can't be completely happy about their appearance. Former fat people always contradict fat people who say they are happy. The skinny version always admits fatty was lying.
Click to expand...


Whether they are or not, why shame them into feeling worse about themselves?  That accomplishes nothing.


----------



## OnePercenter

Coyote said:


> Then explain to me how all these successful busy fat people are so lazy.



Most successful people aren't fat.


----------



## Coyote

OnePercenter said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then explain to me how all these successful busy fat people are so lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most successful people aren't fat.
Click to expand...


Probably because there is a significant bias against fat people.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not.  They are just angry that some people don't find fat to be an attractive physical characteristic, I suppose.  Well, I'm sure I am not alone in that opinion.  I'm just honest about it.  Obesity is a problem in this country right now, not thin people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's angry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are apparently.  Look, being obese is unhealthy.  That is just a fact.  My opinion is that fat is unattractive.  Okay?  You don't have to agree but your posting songs and celebrities doesn't mean shit!  Lol.  The statistics are what matter here, and the statistics say that obesity is unhealthy and is costing us a boat load of money, BILLIONS of dollars in related health care expenses.  Those are facts, sweetie.  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of those facts say anything about lazyness.  That's your OPINION sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh okay.  It has NOTHING to do with laziness.  Lol.  Hilarious!    You are in denial.  DENIAL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then explain to me how all these successful busy fat people are so lazy.
Click to expand...


Do you have any idea what these people do?  Success doesn't mean you have to be active or exercise.  Don't where you make that correlation.  MOST wealthy people are not overweight.  You are mentioning outliers.  Not the norm.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not.  They are just angry that some people don't find fat to be an attractive physical characteristic, I suppose.  Well, I'm sure I am not alone in that opinion.  I'm just honest about it.  Obesity is a problem in this country right now, not thin people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's angry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are apparently.  Look, being obese is unhealthy.  That is just a fact.  My opinion is that fat is unattractive.  Okay?  You don't have to agree but your posting songs and celebrities doesn't mean shit!  Lol.  The statistics are what matter here, and the statistics say that obesity is unhealthy and is costing us a boat load of money, BILLIONS of dollars in related health care expenses.  Those are facts, sweetie.  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of those facts say anything about lazyness.  That's your OPINION sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh okay.  It has NOTHING to do with laziness.  Lol.  Hilarious!    You are in denial.  DENIAL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then explain to me how all these successful busy fat people are so lazy.
Click to expand...


My post above (#376) explains and supports EVERYTHING I've said so far in this thread about obesity.  It does not, however, support any of the "opinions" you've been spouting on this thread.  You don't have to like the facts, but they don't change because you don't like them.  They remain and obesity IS a problem.


----------



## sealybobo

Coyote said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This changes nothing.  Lol.  You are just getting more and more silly with each post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm just looking for all these fat lazy people who sit on their lard asses all day.  How do you suppose Oprah became a billionaire sitting on her lard ass all day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are plenty of them.  You are in denial apparently.  Lol.  I have no idea, however I don't doubt that many millionaires are lard asses who sit around a lot of the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think Oprah does?  Or Adele? How about Chris Christie?  Meatloaf?  These are all fat people who are highly accomplished, energetic, and lead very busy lives.  When do you suppose they have time to sit around on their lard asses?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still you have to admit they can't be completely happy about their appearance. Former fat people always contradict fat people who say they are happy. The skinny version always admits fatty was lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whether they are or not, why shame them into feeling worse about themselves?  That accomplishes nothing.
Click to expand...

What does accomplish something? Maybe if fat people stopped getting laid they'd lose some weight?


----------



## skye

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's angry?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are apparently.  Look, being obese is unhealthy.  That is just a fact.  My opinion is that fat is unattractive.  Okay?  You don't have to agree but your posting songs and celebrities doesn't mean shit!  Lol.  The statistics are what matter here, and the statistics say that obesity is unhealthy and is costing us a boat load of money, BILLIONS of dollars in related health care expenses.  Those are facts, sweetie.  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of those facts say anything about lazyness.  That's your OPINION sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh okay.  It has NOTHING to do with laziness.  Lol.  Hilarious!    You are in denial.  DENIAL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then explain to me how all these successful busy fat people are so lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea what these people do?  Success doesn't mean you have to be active or exercise.  Don't where you make that correlation.  MOST wealthy people are not overweight.  You are mentioning outliers.  Not the norm.
Click to expand...




Lord above,,,,,what a ................

what a........ !@#$%^&*()_


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> and do not look unattractive...there you go again.
> 
> Anorexia and bulimia have some serious and costly health issues associated with them.  They don't look that attractive either.
> 
> 
> 
> Overeating is probably more prevalent than anorexia or bulimia, but eating disorders are not costly in the realm of health outcomes.  Obesity, however, is one of the countries biggest health concerns.  Obeisity is not an eating disorder per sa. I think 2/3s are obese.  I don't think anorexia is even epidemic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not.  They are just angry that some people don't find fat to be an attractive physical characteristic, I suppose.  Well, I'm sure I am not alone in that opinion.  I'm just honest about it.  Obesity is a problem in this country right now, not thin people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's angry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some facts for you.  I am not the only one who thinks we have an obesity problem.  Medical professionals overwhelmingly agree that obesity is not cause for celebration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, let's stick to the facts - no one is arguing that we don't have an obesity problem.  Are we on the same page there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the link I posted earlier, which you probably didn't bother to read.
> 
> As health care providers, we don’t know how to help our patients lose weight. Fortunately, organizations such as the American Diabetes Association (ADA) and the North American Association for the Study of Obesity (NAASO) are mounting increased educational efforts to fight the growing epidemic of obesity in this country, which confers increased risk for diabetes, cardiovascular disease (CVD), and other serious comorbid conditions.
> 
> A jointly sponsored scientific meeting on obesity held in October, 2003, in Fort Lauderdale, Fla., was evidence of this commitment. Presentations focused on clinical interventions, present and future, population studies, and molecular mechanisms of obesity regulation, aimed at educating health care providers who take care of patients with weight problems.
> 
> In a feature article in this issue (p. 23), I’ve summarized a few of the exciting topics from this meeting. The amount of knowledge that is rapidly accumulating in the field of weight management will undoubtedly lead to safe and effective interventions to help us more effectively deal with this most pervasive health problem.
> 
> What can be done about this problem today? What approach do we take to help our patients now? Low-fat diet? Low-carb diet? What works? It appears that the jury is still out on this question. Longer and larger studies are needed before specific recommendations regarding dietary content can be made with confidence.
> 
> It may be that different diets will work in different people. Experts recommend a blend of diets, emphasizing portion control, calorie-counting, self-monitoring, and gradual increases in activity, starting with everyday activities.3 These simple measures do work if people practice them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And?  There is nothing there I disagree with.
Click to expand...


Well then what is it you are arguing with me about?  My opinion that fat is unattractive?  Well, too bad.  That's my opinion.  I do not have to find fat attractive.  I'm just more honest about it than most people would be.  I see no reason why I should be ashamed of how I feel.  I don't think it's wrong.


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are apparently.  Look, being obese is unhealthy.  That is just a fact.  My opinion is that fat is unattractive.  Okay?  You don't have to agree but your posting songs and celebrities doesn't mean shit!  Lol.  The statistics are what matter here, and the statistics say that obesity is unhealthy and is costing us a boat load of money, BILLIONS of dollars in related health care expenses.  Those are facts, sweetie.  Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of those facts say anything about lazyness.  That's your OPINION sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh okay.  It has NOTHING to do with laziness.  Lol.  Hilarious!    You are in denial.  DENIAL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then explain to me how all these successful busy fat people are so lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea what these people do?  Success doesn't mean you have to be active or exercise.  Don't where you make that correlation.  MOST wealthy people are not overweight.  You are mentioning outliers.  Not the norm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lord above,,,,,what a ................
> 
> what a........ !@#$%^&*()_
Click to expand...




Then get lost, crazy lady.  You are of no consequence to anything at all.


----------



## skye

ChrisL said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of those facts say anything about lazyness.  That's your OPINION sweetie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh okay.  It has NOTHING to do with laziness.  Lol.  Hilarious!    You are in denial.  DENIAL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then explain to me how all these successful busy fat people are so lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea what these people do?  Success doesn't mean you have to be active or exercise.  Don't where you make that correlation.  MOST wealthy people are not overweight.  You are mentioning outliers.  Not the norm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lord above,,,,,what a ................
> 
> what a........ !@#$%^&*()_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then get lost, crazy lady.  You are of no consequence to anything at all.
Click to expand...



really

say it again insignificant   so an so


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of those facts say anything about lazyness.  That's your OPINION sweetie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh okay.  It has NOTHING to do with laziness.  Lol.  Hilarious!    You are in denial.  DENIAL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then explain to me how all these successful busy fat people are so lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea what these people do?  Success doesn't mean you have to be active or exercise.  Don't where you make that correlation.  MOST wealthy people are not overweight.  You are mentioning outliers.  Not the norm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lord above,,,,,what a ................
> 
> what a........ !@#$%^&*()_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then get lost, crazy lady.  You are of no consequence to anything at all.
Click to expand...

Therein lies the main reason your are viewed with a jaundiced eye. You meltdown and get vicious. I will take a fat body over your  fat head any day of the week.


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh okay.  It has NOTHING to do with laziness.  Lol.  Hilarious!    You are in denial.  DENIAL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then explain to me how all these successful busy fat people are so lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea what these people do?  Success doesn't mean you have to be active or exercise.  Don't where you make that correlation.  MOST wealthy people are not overweight.  You are mentioning outliers.  Not the norm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lord above,,,,,what a ................
> 
> what a........ !@#$%^&*()_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then get lost, crazy lady.  You are of no consequence to anything at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> really
> 
> say it again insignificant   so an so
Click to expand...


If you don't like the thread, then don't read it.  Simple solution to your "problem."  Not really, but  . . . temporarily anyways.  Maybe then you won't have a total and complete drunken melt down . . . . again.


----------



## skye

bawahhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaa what a moron LOL hAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Coyote said:


> For a long time, the fashion statement has been (and still is) an unhealthy skinnyness that goes hand in hand with anorexia.  Seeing more full figured women out  there is a good thing.



I agree that anorexic looking models are not healthy and I've even begun to notice some male models being excessively skinny, but when the average waist size of the American male is 38 inches we've got a problem.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh okay.  It has NOTHING to do with laziness.  Lol.  Hilarious!    You are in denial.  DENIAL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then explain to me how all these successful busy fat people are so lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea what these people do?  Success doesn't mean you have to be active or exercise.  Don't where you make that correlation.  MOST wealthy people are not overweight.  You are mentioning outliers.  Not the norm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lord above,,,,,what a ................
> 
> what a........ !@#$%^&*()_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then get lost, crazy lady.  You are of no consequence to anything at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Therein lies the main reason your are viewed with a jaundiced eye. You meltdown and get vicious. I will take a fat body over a fat head.
Click to expand...


Oh boo-hoo.  Says the dude who does nothing around here except toss insults.    Lol.  You are a fat head and fat body.  Also, your opinion of me is inconsequential.  I continue to exist and will continue to post my opinions.  So, now what?


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh okay.  It has NOTHING to do with laziness.  Lol.  Hilarious!    You are in denial.  DENIAL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then explain to me how all these successful busy fat people are so lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea what these people do?  Success doesn't mean you have to be active or exercise.  Don't where you make that correlation.  MOST wealthy people are not overweight.  You are mentioning outliers.  Not the norm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lord above,,,,,what a ................
> 
> what a........ !@#$%^&*()_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then get lost, crazy lady.  You are of no consequence to anything at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Therein lies the main reason your are viewed with a jaundiced eye. You meltdown and get vicious. I will take a fat body over your  fat head any day of the week.
Click to expand...


Look at you with your dishonest quote of OldStyle.  You have NO room to talk about anyone else, sleaze.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then explain to me how all these successful busy fat people are so lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea what these people do?  Success doesn't mean you have to be active or exercise.  Don't where you make that correlation.  MOST wealthy people are not overweight.  You are mentioning outliers.  Not the norm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lord above,,,,,what a ................
> 
> what a........ !@#$%^&*()_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then get lost, crazy lady.  You are of no consequence to anything at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Therein lies the main reason your are viewed with a jaundiced eye. You meltdown and get vicious. I will take a fat body over a fat head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh boo-hoo.  Says the dude who does nothing around here except toss insults.    Lol.  You are a fat head and fat body.  Also, your opinion of me is inconsequential.  I continue to exist and will continue to post my opinions.  So, now what?
Click to expand...

Alone and sad, no doubt .


----------



## ChrisL

*Measured average height, weight, and waist circumference for adults ages 20 years and over*

Men:
Height (inches): 69.3
Weight (pounds): 195.5
Waist circumference (inches): 39.7
Women:
Height (inches): 63.8
Weight (pounds): 166.2
Waist circumference (inches): 37.5


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then explain to me how all these successful busy fat people are so lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea what these people do?  Success doesn't mean you have to be active or exercise.  Don't where you make that correlation.  MOST wealthy people are not overweight.  You are mentioning outliers.  Not the norm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lord above,,,,,what a ................
> 
> what a........ !@#$%^&*()_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then get lost, crazy lady.  You are of no consequence to anything at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Therein lies the main reason your are viewed with a jaundiced eye. You meltdown and get vicious. I will take a fat body over your  fat head any day of the week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at you with your dishonest quote of OldStyle.  You have NO room to talk about anyone else, sleaze.
Click to expand...

Prove it. Off the rails and into the drink once again. You are more unhealthy and unattractive than any ten fat people.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea what these people do?  Success doesn't mean you have to be active or exercise.  Don't where you make that correlation.  MOST wealthy people are not overweight.  You are mentioning outliers.  Not the norm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lord above,,,,,what a ................
> 
> what a........ !@#$%^&*()_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then get lost, crazy lady.  You are of no consequence to anything at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Therein lies the main reason your are viewed with a jaundiced eye. You meltdown and get vicious. I will take a fat body over a fat head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh boo-hoo.  Says the dude who does nothing around here except toss insults.    Lol.  You are a fat head and fat body.  Also, your opinion of me is inconsequential.  I continue to exist and will continue to post my opinions.  So, now what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alone and sad, no doubt .
Click to expand...


Not at all.  I'm not the one stalking people around the internet.  That is you.    WEIRDO.  

Now, do you have something to add to the topic?  If not, then do like I told your old lady, GTFO.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea what these people do?  Success doesn't mean you have to be active or exercise.  Don't where you make that correlation.  MOST wealthy people are not overweight.  You are mentioning outliers.  Not the norm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lord above,,,,,what a ................
> 
> what a........ !@#$%^&*()_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then get lost, crazy lady.  You are of no consequence to anything at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Therein lies the main reason your are viewed with a jaundiced eye. You meltdown and get vicious. I will take a fat body over your  fat head any day of the week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at you with your dishonest quote of OldStyle.  You have NO room to talk about anyone else, sleaze.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it. Off the rails and into the drink once again. You are more unhealthy and unattractive than any ten fat people.
Click to expand...


I don't drink, and I work out every day.  I'm very healthy.  Just had a complete physical exam.    Now what?  What other untruths are you going to try to sell about me and my personal life?


----------



## skye

I am loving this stupid thread!


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea what these people do?  Success doesn't mean you have to be active or exercise.  Don't where you make that correlation.  MOST wealthy people are not overweight.  You are mentioning outliers.  Not the norm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lord above,,,,,what a ................
> 
> what a........ !@#$%^&*()_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then get lost, crazy lady.  You are of no consequence to anything at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Therein lies the main reason your are viewed with a jaundiced eye. You meltdown and get vicious. I will take a fat body over your  fat head any day of the week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at you with your dishonest quote of OldStyle.  You have NO room to talk about anyone else, sleaze.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it. Off the rails and into the drink once again. You are more unhealthy and unattractive than any ten fat people.
Click to expand...


This is a simple fix, Alex.  Do not reply to me or my threads anymore.  Problem solved.  Believe me I wouldn't miss you.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> I am loving this stupid thread!



It's not a stupid thread, you are just a completely ignorant bimbo.    Lol.  The fact of the matter is obesity is a very expensive problem for Americans.  You aren't an American though, so you have no clue as to anything we are discussing.


----------



## skye

LOL   hahahahhaa ^^^^
what a so an so LOL LOL


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lord above,,,,,what a ................
> 
> what a........ !@#$%^&*()_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then get lost, crazy lady.  You are of no consequence to anything at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Therein lies the main reason your are viewed with a jaundiced eye. You meltdown and get vicious. I will take a fat body over a fat head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh boo-hoo.  Says the dude who does nothing around here except toss insults.    Lol.  You are a fat head and fat body.  Also, your opinion of me is inconsequential.  I continue to exist and will continue to post my opinions.  So, now what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alone and sad, no doubt .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.  I'm not the one stalking people around the internet.  That is you.    WEIRDO.
> 
> Now, do you have something to add to the topic?  If not, then do like I told your old lady, GTFO.
Click to expand...

I have been discussing the topic and incorporating your degenerated mental status into the mix. Appearance is only a part of what is considered attractive it is the mental, spiritual and emotional heath that also helps to make a person attractive. You obviously take a pass on the latter with your hate speeches and body shaming.


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> LOL   hahahahhaa ^^^^
> what a so an so LOL LOL



You are an illiterate retard, like I said before.


----------



## Alex.

skye said:


> I am loving this stupid thread!


The topic is very important, but with chrislooney posting it takes on a lesser comedic tone much like when a circus monkey gets spanked.


----------



## skye

LOL


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then get lost, crazy lady.  You are of no consequence to anything at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Therein lies the main reason your are viewed with a jaundiced eye. You meltdown and get vicious. I will take a fat body over a fat head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh boo-hoo.  Says the dude who does nothing around here except toss insults.    Lol.  You are a fat head and fat body.  Also, your opinion of me is inconsequential.  I continue to exist and will continue to post my opinions.  So, now what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alone and sad, no doubt .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.  I'm not the one stalking people around the internet.  That is you.    WEIRDO.
> 
> Now, do you have something to add to the topic?  If not, then do like I told your old lady, GTFO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been discussing the topic and incorporating your degenerated mental status into the mix. Appearance is only a part of what is considered attractive it is the mental, spiritual and emotional heath that also helps to make a person attractive. You obviously take a pass on the latter with your hate speeches and body shaming.
Click to expand...


No, you have not.  You don't know anything about me or anything about my personal life.  Now, either discuss the topic, or get lost.  I don't care if you don't like me or my opinions.  You are inconsequential to my life and have no affect on it whatsoever.  So . . .   Why you keep telling me your opinions of me, I do not know.  Nobody cares, you know.  NOBODY.


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> what a twit haaaaaaaaaaaaaa ^^^^^



This is typical from the inbred retard.    No substance.  No brain.  Completely illiterate twat sniffer.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then get lost, crazy lady.  You are of no consequence to anything at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Therein lies the main reason your are viewed with a jaundiced eye. You meltdown and get vicious. I will take a fat body over a fat head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh boo-hoo.  Says the dude who does nothing around here except toss insults.    Lol.  You are a fat head and fat body.  Also, your opinion of me is inconsequential.  I continue to exist and will continue to post my opinions.  So, now what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alone and sad, no doubt .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.  I'm not the one stalking people around the internet.  That is you.    WEIRDO.
> 
> Now, do you have something to add to the topic?  If not, then do like I told your old lady, GTFO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been discussing the topic and incorporating your degenerated mental status into the mix. Appearance is only a part of what is considered attractive it is the mental, spiritual and emotional heath that also helps to make a person attractive. You obviously take a pass on the latter with your hate speeches and body shaming.
Click to expand...


I think you and your old lady troll friend need to go somewhere else where you are welcome.  Perhaps the pictures thread?


----------



## Iron Head

Usually it is the ditzy airheads that bitch about this sort of thing. Doctors and health care people, sure. Non healthcare people, usually ditzy twits who all they have going for them is their health.


----------



## ChrisL

^^^

Yup, this thread is too complicated for some of you.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> Usually it is the ditzy airheads that bitch about this sort of thing. Doctors and health care people, sure. Non healthcare people, usually ditzy twits who all they have going for them is their health.



ERrr, bah-bah-bah, says the old sheep.    Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> Usually it is the ditzy airheads that bitch about this sort of thing. Doctors and health care people, sure. Non healthcare people, usually ditzy twits who all they have going for them is their health.


----------



## skye

bwahaaaaaaaaaa the moron LOL ^^^^^^^

too funny!!!


----------



## turtledude

Alex. said:


> The topic is very important, but with chrislooney posting it takes on a lesser comedic tone much like when a circus monkey gets spanked.



sounds like with your personality-,monkey spanking is about the best sex you will get


----------



## Iron Head

You have got to hand it to Chris - she is persistent. However, when persistence is coupled with utter stupidity then it is just sad. It is like watching a retard attempt to do long division. The retard keeps trying and trying, but he always gets the same answer: "blue".


----------



## skye

Iron Head said:


> You have got to hand it to Chris - she is persistent. However, when persistence is coupled with utter stupidity then it is just sad. It is like watching a retard attempt to do long division. The retard keeps trying and trying, but he always gets the same answer: "blue".



My God! Yes you are totally right.  Thick as brick she is.. yuck!

Thank you!


----------



## Programmer

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not.  They are just angry that some people don't find fat to be an attractive physical characteristic, I suppose.  Well, I'm sure I am not alone in that opinion.  I'm just honest about it.  Obesity is a problem in this country right now, not thin people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's angry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are apparently.  Look, being obese is unhealthy.  That is just a fact.  My opinion is that fat is unattractive.  Okay?  You don't have to agree but your posting songs and celebrities doesn't mean shit!  Lol.  The statistics are what matter here, and the statistics say that obesity is unhealthy and is costing us a boat load of money, BILLIONS of dollars in related health care expenses.  Those are facts, sweetie.  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of those facts say anything about lazyness.  That's your OPINION sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh okay.  It has NOTHING to do with laziness.  Lol.  Hilarious!    You are in denial.  DENIAL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then explain to me how all these successful busy fat people are so lazy.
Click to expand...

Fat hasn't been associated with success since the french revolution.  Nowadays, success and health consciousness go together probably because success and education and healthfulness and education line up.  Health conscious people don't believe this fat is sexy/healthy bs.


----------



## ChrisL

turtledude said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The topic is very important, but with chrislooney posting it takes on a lesser comedic tone much like when a circus monkey gets spanked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like with your personality-,monkey spanking is about the best sex you will get
Click to expand...


That about sums it up. Irrelevant boys trying to make themselves relevant to a woman on the internet that they don't even know.  What a joke!


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Therein lies the main reason your are viewed with a jaundiced eye. You meltdown and get vicious. I will take a fat body over a fat head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boo-hoo.  Says the dude who does nothing around here except toss insults.    Lol.  You are a fat head and fat body.  Also, your opinion of me is inconsequential.  I continue to exist and will continue to post my opinions.  So, now what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alone and sad, no doubt .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.  I'm not the one stalking people around the internet.  That is you.    WEIRDO.
> 
> Now, do you have something to add to the topic?  If not, then do like I told your old lady, GTFO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been discussing the topic and incorporating your degenerated mental status into the mix. Appearance is only a part of what is considered attractive it is the mental, spiritual and emotional heath that also helps to make a person attractive. You obviously take a pass on the latter with your hate speeches and body shaming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you and your old lady troll friend need to go somewhere else where you are welcome.  Perhaps the pictures thread?
Click to expand...

Keep on banging those keys and spanking that monkey you vicious, hateful, mindless twit.






 <<<---chrisl after a day at usmb(model is much much younger and better looking)




A person 's size does not diminish their value as a human being.


----------



## Iron Head

What does this skank know about what is attractive? She looks like a motivation speaker at a meth addiction center.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> You have got to hand it to Chris - she is persistent. However, when persistence is coupled with utter stupidity then it is just sad. It is like watching a retard attempt to do long division. The retard keeps trying and trying, but he always gets the same answer: "blue".



There is nothing stupid about any of my comments.  What is it that you disagree with?  Fat is not unattractive?  Fat is healthy?  What?  

The problem here is that you are an irrelevant old diseased man on the internet, looking for attention from a woman who is out of your league and could not care less about any of your opinions.    I wouldn't care if you dropped off the face of the earth never to be seen or heard from again, you see?   More facts for you to ponder.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> What does this skank know about what is attractive? She looks like a motivation speaker at a meth addiction center.



Fortunately, most men disagree with you.    More facts.


----------



## skye

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boo-hoo.  Says the dude who does nothing around here except toss insults.    Lol.  You are a fat head and fat body.  Also, your opinion of me is inconsequential.  I continue to exist and will continue to post my opinions.  So, now what?
> 
> 
> 
> Alone and sad, no doubt .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.  I'm not the one stalking people around the internet.  That is you.    WEIRDO.
> 
> Now, do you have something to add to the topic?  If not, then do like I told your old lady, GTFO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been discussing the topic and incorporating your degenerated mental status into the mix. Appearance is only a part of what is considered attractive it is the mental, spiritual and emotional heath that also helps to make a person attractive. You obviously take a pass on the latter with your hate speeches and body shaming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you and your old lady troll friend need to go somewhere else where you are welcome.  Perhaps the pictures thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep on banging those keys and spanking that monkey you vicious, hateful, mindless twit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <<<---chrisl after a day at usmb(model is much much younger and better looking)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A person 's size does not diminish their value as a human being.
Click to expand...




she is not half that attractive

you are missing the picture here...totally wrong here

My God


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boo-hoo.  Says the dude who does nothing around here except toss insults.    Lol.  You are a fat head and fat body.  Also, your opinion of me is inconsequential.  I continue to exist and will continue to post my opinions.  So, now what?
> 
> 
> 
> Alone and sad, no doubt .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.  I'm not the one stalking people around the internet.  That is you.    WEIRDO.
> 
> Now, do you have something to add to the topic?  If not, then do like I told your old lady, GTFO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been discussing the topic and incorporating your degenerated mental status into the mix. Appearance is only a part of what is considered attractive it is the mental, spiritual and emotional heath that also helps to make a person attractive. You obviously take a pass on the latter with your hate speeches and body shaming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you and your old lady troll friend need to go somewhere else where you are welcome.  Perhaps the pictures thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep on banging those keys and spanking that monkey you vicious, hateful, mindless twit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <<<---chrisl after a day at usmb(model is much much younger and better looking)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A person 's size does not diminish their value as a human being.
Click to expand...


If anyone is vicious, it would be you.  Besides, your opinions are no more relevant than you.  That means, they mean absolutely nothing.    Now, America is facing a severe problem with obesity.  No, obesity is not attractive.  It is very ugly.  It is a sign of laziness and unmotivated individuals.  If you are obese, you have no one to blame but yourself, and certainly not me!


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The topic is very important, but with chrislooney posting it takes on a lesser comedic tone much like when a circus monkey gets spanked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like with your personality-,monkey spanking is about the best sex you will get
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That about sums it up. Irrelevant boys trying to make themselves relevant to a woman on the internet that they don't even know.  What a joke!
Click to expand...

What is funny is a dumb skank like you trying to prove to anonymous people on the internet that she is pretty and smart.


----------



## Alex.

turtledude said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The topic is very important, but with chrislooney posting it takes on a lesser comedic tone much like when a circus monkey gets spanked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like with your personality-,monkey spanking is about the best sex you will get
Click to expand...

Sure thing turtle boy, sorry you need to run and defend your internet sweetheart. Anything about the topic or do you like the alcoholic emaciated type?


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The topic is very important, but with chrislooney posting it takes on a lesser comedic tone much like when a circus monkey gets spanked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like with your personality-,monkey spanking is about the best sex you will get
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure thing turtle boy, sorry you need to run and defend your internet sweetheart. Anything about the topic or do you like the alcoholic emaciated type?
Click to expand...


I'm not emaciated.  I am average size for my height.  My BMI is perfect!    I am very healthy.  Now what?


----------



## Alex.

skye said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alone and sad, no doubt .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.  I'm not the one stalking people around the internet.  That is you.    WEIRDO.
> 
> Now, do you have something to add to the topic?  If not, then do like I told your old lady, GTFO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been discussing the topic and incorporating your degenerated mental status into the mix. Appearance is only a part of what is considered attractive it is the mental, spiritual and emotional heath that also helps to make a person attractive. You obviously take a pass on the latter with your hate speeches and body shaming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you and your old lady troll friend need to go somewhere else where you are welcome.  Perhaps the pictures thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep on banging those keys and spanking that monkey you vicious, hateful, mindless twit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <<<---chrisl after a day at usmb(model is much much younger and better looking)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A person 's size does not diminish their value as a human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she is not half that attractive
> 
> you are missing the picture here...totally wrong here
> 
> My God
Click to expand...

Nah read the fine print next to the gif. I did not want to post the real chriusl and hurt the sensibilities of this board.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does this skank know about what is attractive? She looks like a motivation speaker at a meth addiction center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately, most men disagree with you.    More facts.
Click to expand...

So, your self worth is determined by the number of men who attempt to fuck you?


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The topic is very important, but with chrislooney posting it takes on a lesser comedic tone much like when a circus monkey gets spanked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like with your personality-,monkey spanking is about the best sex you will get
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That about sums it up. Irrelevant boys trying to make themselves relevant to a woman on the internet that they don't even know.  What a joke!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is funny is a dumb skank like you trying to prove to anonymous people on the internet that she is pretty and smart.
Click to expand...


I don't have to prove that.  It is obvious.    I am both of those things.  In fact, I'm willing to bet that I am 100 times prettier and smarter than you could ever hope to be.    Lol.  Does that make you even more angry?  I'll bet it does.  You suck as a troll, dude.  I can out troll you and out smart you on my worst day, and I'm also too pretty for you.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does this skank know about what is attractive? She looks like a motivation speaker at a meth addiction center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately, most men disagree with you.    More facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, your self worth is determined by the number of men who attempt to fuck you?
Click to expand...


If they are quality men, then sure.  You, OTOH, are a skanky diseased whore that no one in their right mind would touch with a ten foot pole, or even a 20 foot pole for that matter.  Yech!  Disgusting old creepy dude is what you are.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The topic is very important, but with chrislooney posting it takes on a lesser comedic tone much like when a circus monkey gets spanked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like with your personality-,monkey spanking is about the best sex you will get
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure thing turtle boy, sorry you need to run and defend your internet sweetheart. Anything about the topic or do you like the alcoholic emaciated type?
Click to expand...


Anyways, you have still failed to answer any questions.  You claim you are here for discussion but you have not made any attempt to discuss.  You just insult like you always do in every thread.  Sorry that you are old, miserable, boring and lonely, but I'm not interested, so if you have nothing to add to the thread topic, then I'm not interested in talking to you.    Okay?


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does this skank know about what is attractive? She looks like a motivation speaker at a meth addiction center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately, most men disagree with you.    More facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, your self worth is determined by the number of men who attempt to fuck you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they are quality men, then sure.  You, OTOH, are a skanky diseased whore that no one in their right mind would touch with a ten foot pole, or even a 20 foot pole for that matter.  Yech!  Disgusting old creepy dude is what you are.
Click to expand...

Is "skanky diseased whore" supposed to be an insult to me? Dumbass, you don't know who you are talking to!


----------



## turtledude

Alex. said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Sure thing turtle boy, sorry you need to run and defend your internet sweetheart. Anything about the topic or do you like the alcoholic emaciated type?
> 
> 
> 
> who is this hysterical fairy and why does he hate attractive women?
Click to expand...


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alone and sad, no doubt .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.  I'm not the one stalking people around the internet.  That is you.    WEIRDO.
> 
> Now, do you have something to add to the topic?  If not, then do like I told your old lady, GTFO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been discussing the topic and incorporating your degenerated mental status into the mix. Appearance is only a part of what is considered attractive it is the mental, spiritual and emotional heath that also helps to make a person attractive. You obviously take a pass on the latter with your hate speeches and body shaming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you and your old lady troll friend need to go somewhere else where you are welcome.  Perhaps the pictures thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep on banging those keys and spanking that monkey you vicious, hateful, mindless twit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <<<---chrisl after a day at usmb(model is much much younger and better looking)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A person 's size does not diminish their value as a human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If anyone is vicious, it would be you.  Besides, your opinions are no more relevant than you.  That means, they mean absolutely nothing.    Now, America is facing a severe problem with obesity.  No, obesity is not attractive.  It is very ugly.  It is a sign of laziness and unmotivated individuals.  If you are obese, you have no one to blame but yourself, and certainly not me!
Click to expand...

and you are faced with the real problem of your own insanity.

The fact that you attempt to legitimize your hate thread with a semblance of societal care is beyond the pale. You are nothing but a bullshit artist. You hate fat people, you are trying to shame fat  people. You are a skinny boneyard with a turkey neck and crazy eyes.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.  I'm not the one stalking people around the internet.  That is you.    WEIRDO.
> 
> Now, do you have something to add to the topic?  If not, then do like I told your old lady, GTFO.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been discussing the topic and incorporating your degenerated mental status into the mix. Appearance is only a part of what is considered attractive it is the mental, spiritual and emotional heath that also helps to make a person attractive. You obviously take a pass on the latter with your hate speeches and body shaming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you and your old lady troll friend need to go somewhere else where you are welcome.  Perhaps the pictures thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep on banging those keys and spanking that monkey you vicious, hateful, mindless twit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <<<---chrisl after a day at usmb(model is much much younger and better looking)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A person 's size does not diminish their value as a human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she is not half that attractive
> 
> you are missing the picture here...totally wrong here
> 
> My God
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah read the fine print next to the gif. I did not want to post the real chriusl and hurt the sensibilities of this board.
Click to expand...


Good Lord, you are an illiterate moron.  What makes you think anyone cares about you or your opinion.  This is just a message board.  Nobody cares.  Most people have real lives of their own outside of this . . . mental institution, so your opinions about me are completely irrelevant.  Understand?  

Do you have something you wanted to add to the topic of obesity?  If not, I would suggest you piss off.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does this skank know about what is attractive? She looks like a motivation speaker at a meth addiction center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately, most men disagree with you.    More facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, your self worth is determined by the number of men who attempt to fuck you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they are quality men, then sure.  You, OTOH, are a skanky diseased whore that no one in their right mind would touch with a ten foot pole, or even a 20 foot pole for that matter.  Yech!  Disgusting old creepy dude is what you are.
Click to expand...

Unbelievable. Chris just admitted that her self-worth is determined by who wants to fuck her. 

Honey, you just failed life!


----------



## turtledude

Iron Head said:


> [
> What is funny is a dumb skank like you trying to prove to anonymous people on the internet that she is pretty and smart.


 who is this retarded noob who has been here a few weeks and talks like he has a fucking clue?


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The topic is very important, but with chrislooney posting it takes on a lesser comedic tone much like when a circus monkey gets spanked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like with your personality-,monkey spanking is about the best sex you will get
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure thing turtle boy, sorry you need to run and defend your internet sweetheart. Anything about the topic or do you like the alcoholic emaciated type?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyways, you have still failed to answer any questions.  You claim you are here for discussion but you have not made any attempt to discuss.  You just insult like you always do in every thread.  Sorry that you are old, miserable, boring and lonely, but I'm not interested, so if you have nothing to add to the thread topic, then I'm not interested in talking to you.    Okay?
Click to expand...

Sure I have.  Another failed attempt on your part to discredit what I have stated on topic.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.  I'm not the one stalking people around the internet.  That is you.    WEIRDO.
> 
> Now, do you have something to add to the topic?  If not, then do like I told your old lady, GTFO.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been discussing the topic and incorporating your degenerated mental status into the mix. Appearance is only a part of what is considered attractive it is the mental, spiritual and emotional heath that also helps to make a person attractive. You obviously take a pass on the latter with your hate speeches and body shaming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you and your old lady troll friend need to go somewhere else where you are welcome.  Perhaps the pictures thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep on banging those keys and spanking that monkey you vicious, hateful, mindless twit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <<<---chrisl after a day at usmb(model is much much younger and better looking)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A person 's size does not diminish their value as a human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If anyone is vicious, it would be you.  Besides, your opinions are no more relevant than you.  That means, they mean absolutely nothing.    Now, America is facing a severe problem with obesity.  No, obesity is not attractive.  It is very ugly.  It is a sign of laziness and unmotivated individuals.  If you are obese, you have no one to blame but yourself, and certainly not me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and you are faced with the real problem of your own insanity.
> 
> The fact that you attempt to legitimize your hate thread with a semblance of societal care is beyond the pale. You are nothing but a bullshit artist. You hate fat people, you are trying to shame fat  people. You are a skinny boneyard with a turkey neck and crazy eyes.
Click to expand...


Again, I don't have any hate.  This is just a message board for me.  I think you are taking things MUCH too seriously.    Lol.  I really don't take this very seriously, TBH.


----------



## Iron Head

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.  I'm not the one stalking people around the internet.  That is you.    WEIRDO.
> 
> Now, do you have something to add to the topic?  If not, then do like I told your old lady, GTFO.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been discussing the topic and incorporating your degenerated mental status into the mix. Appearance is only a part of what is considered attractive it is the mental, spiritual and emotional heath that also helps to make a person attractive. You obviously take a pass on the latter with your hate speeches and body shaming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you and your old lady troll friend need to go somewhere else where you are welcome.  Perhaps the pictures thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep on banging those keys and spanking that monkey you vicious, hateful, mindless twit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <<<---chrisl after a day at usmb(model is much much younger and better looking)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A person 's size does not diminish their value as a human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If anyone is vicious, it would be you.  Besides, your opinions are no more relevant than you.  That means, they mean absolutely nothing.    Now, America is facing a severe problem with obesity.  No, obesity is not attractive.  It is very ugly.  It is a sign of laziness and unmotivated individuals.  If you are obese, you have no one to blame but yourself, and certainly not me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and you are faced with the real problem of your own insanity.
> 
> The fact that you attempt to legitimize your hate thread with a semblance of societal care is beyond the pale. You are nothing but a bullshit artist. You hate fat people, you are trying to shame fat  people. You are a skinny boneyard with a turkey neck and crazy eyes.
Click to expand...

"Turkey neck" - brilliant! Precisely what it reminds me of. She has a weird skin thing going on with her neck.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The topic is very important, but with chrislooney posting it takes on a lesser comedic tone much like when a circus monkey gets spanked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like with your personality-,monkey spanking is about the best sex you will get
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure thing turtle boy, sorry you need to run and defend your internet sweetheart. Anything about the topic or do you like the alcoholic emaciated type?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyways, you have still failed to answer any questions.  You claim you are here for discussion but you have not made any attempt to discuss.  You just insult like you always do in every thread.  Sorry that you are old, miserable, boring and lonely, but I'm not interested, so if you have nothing to add to the thread topic, then I'm not interested in talking to you.    Okay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure I have.  Another failed attempt on your part to decredit what I have stated on topic.
Click to expand...


Which was what?  What did you state on the topic?  As far as I'm aware, you have only commented about me.  You seem to be obsessed or something.  The Patriots must be REALLY getting in your head.    That's okay.  This is hilarious and really shows the level of insanity that is you.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been discussing the topic and incorporating your degenerated mental status into the mix. Appearance is only a part of what is considered attractive it is the mental, spiritual and emotional heath that also helps to make a person attractive. You obviously take a pass on the latter with your hate speeches and body shaming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you and your old lady troll friend need to go somewhere else where you are welcome.  Perhaps the pictures thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep on banging those keys and spanking that monkey you vicious, hateful, mindless twit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <<<---chrisl after a day at usmb(model is much much younger and better looking)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A person 's size does not diminish their value as a human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If anyone is vicious, it would be you.  Besides, your opinions are no more relevant than you.  That means, they mean absolutely nothing.    Now, America is facing a severe problem with obesity.  No, obesity is not attractive.  It is very ugly.  It is a sign of laziness and unmotivated individuals.  If you are obese, you have no one to blame but yourself, and certainly not me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and you are faced with the real problem of your own insanity.
> 
> The fact that you attempt to legitimize your hate thread with a semblance of societal care is beyond the pale. You are nothing but a bullshit artist. You hate fat people, you are trying to shame fat  people. You are a skinny boneyard with a turkey neck and crazy eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Turkey neck" - brilliant! Precisely what it reminds me of. She has a weird skin thing going on with her neck.
Click to expand...


I don't have a turkey neck though, obviously by my pictures.    So again, nobody knows what you are going on about.  You are nothing but a silly old man.


----------



## Iron Head

turtledude said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> What is funny is a dumb skank like you trying to prove to anonymous people on the internet that she is pretty and smart.
> 
> 
> 
> who is this retarded noob who has been here a few weeks and talks like he has a fucking clue?
Click to expand...

Why defend a dumb skank. As a human being she is a turd, an existential abortion.


----------



## ChrisL

turtledude said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Sure thing turtle boy, sorry you need to run and defend your internet sweetheart. Anything about the topic or do you like the alcoholic emaciated type?
> 
> 
> 
> who is this hysterical fairy and why does he hate attractive women?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


He started a thread about having a venereal disease.  He was too stupid to know he had a venereal disease and said "it went away" and he has been going around spreading his disease to crack whores and fat chicks.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> What is funny is a dumb skank like you trying to prove to anonymous people on the internet that she is pretty and smart.
> 
> 
> 
> who is this retarded noob who has been here a few weeks and talks like he has a fucking clue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why defend a dumb skank. As a human being she is a turd, an existential abortion.
Click to expand...


Says venereal diseased old man who thinks he's a tough guy picking on women.    Man, you are like a caricature.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you and your old lady troll friend need to go somewhere else where you are welcome.  Perhaps the pictures thread?
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on banging those keys and spanking that monkey you vicious, hateful, mindless twit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <<<---chrisl after a day at usmb(model is much much younger and better looking)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A person 's size does not diminish their value as a human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If anyone is vicious, it would be you.  Besides, your opinions are no more relevant than you.  That means, they mean absolutely nothing.    Now, America is facing a severe problem with obesity.  No, obesity is not attractive.  It is very ugly.  It is a sign of laziness and unmotivated individuals.  If you are obese, you have no one to blame but yourself, and certainly not me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and you are faced with the real problem of your own insanity.
> 
> The fact that you attempt to legitimize your hate thread with a semblance of societal care is beyond the pale. You are nothing but a bullshit artist. You hate fat people, you are trying to shame fat  people. You are a skinny boneyard with a turkey neck and crazy eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Turkey neck" - brilliant! Precisely what it reminds me of. She has a weird skin thing going on with her neck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have a turkey neck though, obviously by my pictures.    So again, nobody knows what you are going on about.  You are nothing but a silly old man.
Click to expand...

Uh, yeah, you do. 

Did you used to have a meth problem?


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> What is funny is a dumb skank like you trying to prove to anonymous people on the internet that she is pretty and smart.
> 
> 
> 
> who is this retarded noob who has been here a few weeks and talks like he has a fucking clue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why defend a dumb skank. As a human being she is a turd, an existential abortion.
Click to expand...


If this was real life, I probably would have called the police on your stank arse by now, old weird stalker.    Thankfully this is just the internet and you can't harm me.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on banging those keys and spanking that monkey you vicious, hateful, mindless twit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <<<---chrisl after a day at usmb(model is much much younger and better looking)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A person 's size does not diminish their value as a human being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is vicious, it would be you.  Besides, your opinions are no more relevant than you.  That means, they mean absolutely nothing.    Now, America is facing a severe problem with obesity.  No, obesity is not attractive.  It is very ugly.  It is a sign of laziness and unmotivated individuals.  If you are obese, you have no one to blame but yourself, and certainly not me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and you are faced with the real problem of your own insanity.
> 
> The fact that you attempt to legitimize your hate thread with a semblance of societal care is beyond the pale. You are nothing but a bullshit artist. You hate fat people, you are trying to shame fat  people. You are a skinny boneyard with a turkey neck and crazy eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Turkey neck" - brilliant! Precisely what it reminds me of. She has a weird skin thing going on with her neck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have a turkey neck though, obviously by my pictures.    So again, nobody knows what you are going on about.  You are nothing but a silly old man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, yeah, you do.
> 
> Did you used to have a meth problem?
Click to expand...


Er, no I don't, tard boy.  Put on your prescription old man glasses.


----------



## Michelle420

I find some fat people attractive shrug. Obesity is unhealthy, but so are a lot of things.


----------



## turtledude

Iron Head said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why defend a dumb skank. As a human being she is a turd, an existential abortion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you've been here a few weeks.   your opinion means squat.  you sound like a woman hating fairy
Click to expand...


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> What is funny is a dumb skank like you trying to prove to anonymous people on the internet that she is pretty and smart.
> 
> 
> 
> who is this retarded noob who has been here a few weeks and talks like he has a fucking clue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why defend a dumb skank. As a human being she is a turd, an existential abortion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If this was real life, I probably would have called the police on your stank arse by now, old weird stalker.    Thankfully this is just the internet and you can't harm me.
Click to expand...

In real life I would not give a dumbass like you the time of day.


----------



## Michelle420

I don't think morbidly obese is attractive but I don't think homeless drunks in pissed pants is attractive either and most people are not morbidly obese.


----------



## turtledude

ChrisL said:


> [
> 
> If this was real life, I probably would have called the police on your stank arse by now, old weird stalker.    Thankfully this is just the internet and you can't harm me.





You know he's gonna be cuffing himself thinking about you if not Alex


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is vicious, it would be you.  Besides, your opinions are no more relevant than you.  That means, they mean absolutely nothing.    Now, America is facing a severe problem with obesity.  No, obesity is not attractive.  It is very ugly.  It is a sign of laziness and unmotivated individuals.  If you are obese, you have no one to blame but yourself, and certainly not me!
> 
> 
> 
> and you are faced with the real problem of your own insanity.
> 
> The fact that you attempt to legitimize your hate thread with a semblance of societal care is beyond the pale. You are nothing but a bullshit artist. You hate fat people, you are trying to shame fat  people. You are a skinny boneyard with a turkey neck and crazy eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Turkey neck" - brilliant! Precisely what it reminds me of. She has a weird skin thing going on with her neck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have a turkey neck though, obviously by my pictures.    So again, nobody knows what you are going on about.  You are nothing but a silly old man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, yeah, you do.
> 
> Did you used to have a meth problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Er, no I don't, tard boy.  Put on your prescription old man glasses.
Click to expand...

There is definitely something disturbing going on with the skin on your neck.


----------



## turtledude

Iron Head said:


> [
> In real life I would not give a dumbass like you the time of day.



In real life you are as big a loser as you come off here


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> What is funny is a dumb skank like you trying to prove to anonymous people on the internet that she is pretty and smart.
> 
> 
> 
> who is this retarded noob who has been here a few weeks and talks like he has a fucking clue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why defend a dumb skank. As a human being she is a turd, an existential abortion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If this was real life, I probably would have called the police on your stank arse by now, old weird stalker.    Thankfully this is just the internet and you can't harm me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In real life I would not give a dumbass like you the time of day.
Click to expand...


Then get the fuck out, loser.  Lol!  Get lost and drop dead.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> and you are faced with the real problem of your own insanity.
> 
> The fact that you attempt to legitimize your hate thread with a semblance of societal care is beyond the pale. You are nothing but a bullshit artist. You hate fat people, you are trying to shame fat  people. You are a skinny boneyard with a turkey neck and crazy eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> "Turkey neck" - brilliant! Precisely what it reminds me of. She has a weird skin thing going on with her neck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have a turkey neck though, obviously by my pictures.    So again, nobody knows what you are going on about.  You are nothing but a silly old man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, yeah, you do.
> 
> Did you used to have a meth problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Er, no I don't, tard boy.  Put on your prescription old man glasses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is definitely something disturbing going on with the skin on your neck.
Click to expand...


Nope, there is nothing wrong with my skin.  It is smooth soft and supple.    It sounds like you are jealous to me.  I think my first impression about you being a gay man attracted to Delta was correct.    Lol.


----------



## Iron Head

turtledude said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> If this was real life, I probably would have called the police on your stank arse by now, old weird stalker.    Thankfully this is just the internet and you can't harm me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know he's gonna be cuffing himself thinking about you if not Alex
Click to expand...

The only time I think about Chris is when I happen to glance downward in the toilet before I flush.


----------



## skye

turtledude said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> In real life I would not give a dumbass like you the time of day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In real life you are as big a loser as you come off here
Click to expand...

you are the loser not him
Chris Looney is a sick person and everybody knows that by now.


----------



## ChrisL

turtledude said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> In real life I would not give a dumbass like you the time of day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In real life you are as big a loser as you come off here
Click to expand...


Definitely.  No one could "pretend" to be such a loser.  My god.  It is really pathetic that this guy thinks he's "somebody" around here.    He seems to have a lot of time invested in me too.  Notice?    Weirdo magnet is my problem.


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> In real life I would not give a dumbass like you the time of day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In real life you are as big a loser as you come off here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are the loser not him
> Chris Looney is a sick person and everybody knows that by now.
Click to expand...


I'm not sick at all.  I am totally healthy, mentally and physically.  I work in the medical field.  I KNOW mental health and substance abuse issues when I see them though.


----------



## Esmeralda

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does this skank know about what is attractive? She looks like a motivation speaker at a meth addiction center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately, most men disagree with you.    More facts.
Click to expand...

You make a fool of yourself when you make such claims of fact.   

"...most men..."  You obviously don't know what a fact is.  A fact is something  provable.  You cannot prove anything without verifiable evidence, especially a subjective statement that begins with 'most.'  You believe you are attractive, that we know. Beyond that, it's all perspective, your perspective.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Turkey neck" - brilliant! Precisely what it reminds me of. She has a weird skin thing going on with her neck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a turkey neck though, obviously by my pictures.    So again, nobody knows what you are going on about.  You are nothing but a silly old man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, yeah, you do.
> 
> Did you used to have a meth problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Er, no I don't, tard boy.  Put on your prescription old man glasses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is definitely something disturbing going on with the skin on your neck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, there is nothing wrong with my skin.  It is smooth soft and supple.    It sounds like you are jealous to me.  I think my first impression about you being a gay man attracted to Delta was correct.    Lol.
Click to expand...

Even if I were a homo I would not hook up with a weird fucker like Delta. This is perhaps the first thing you have said that I find mildly offensive (not the gay thing; the Delta thing). That is a low blow!


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> If this was real life, I probably would have called the police on your stank arse by now, old weird stalker.    Thankfully this is just the internet and you can't harm me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know he's gonna be cuffing himself thinking about you if not Alex
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only time I think about Chris is when I happen to glance downward in the toilet before I flush.
Click to expand...


Yup, that must be why you are obsessing over me, right?    Ha ha!  You old fool!  You are making a fool out of yourself.


----------



## ChrisL

Esmeralda said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does this skank know about what is attractive? She looks like a motivation speaker at a meth addiction center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately, most men disagree with you.    More facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You make a fool of yourself when you make such claims of fact.
> 
> "...most men..."  You obviously don't know what a fact is.  A fact is something  provable.  You cannot prove anything without verifiable evidence, especially a subjective statement that begins with 'most.'  You believe you are attractive, that we know. Beyond that, it's all perspective, your perspective.
Click to expand...


What does that have to do with anything?  The fact is that I am not an unattractive person.


----------



## ChrisL

Meh, I'm used to all the old ladies freaking out.  Happens all the time.    I include Iron Head (or Shit Head, as I know him as) in that statement.  Just one of the old ladies.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> In real life I would not give a dumbass like you the time of day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In real life you are as big a loser as you come off here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Definitely.  No one could "pretend" to be such a loser.  My god.  It is really pathetic that this guy thinks he's "somebody" around here.    He seems to have a lot of time invested in me too.  Notice?    Weirdo magnet is my problem.
Click to expand...

Any attention is good attention for you, you turkey necked twit.


----------



## Michelle420

vincent d'onofrio goes up and down in his weight, and I always think he's attractive regardless


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a turkey neck though, obviously by my pictures.    So again, nobody knows what you are going on about.  You are nothing but a silly old man.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, yeah, you do.
> 
> Did you used to have a meth problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Er, no I don't, tard boy.  Put on your prescription old man glasses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is definitely something disturbing going on with the skin on your neck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, there is nothing wrong with my skin.  It is smooth soft and supple.    It sounds like you are jealous to me.  I think my first impression about you being a gay man attracted to Delta was correct.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if I were a homo I would not hook up with a weird fucker like Delta. This is perhaps the first thing you have said that I find mildly offensive (not the gay thing; the Delta thing). That is a low blow!
Click to expand...


Oh please, you follow him around like a poor little pathetic puppy dog, begging for him to pay attention to you.  You are just a sad old man.  Pity.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> In real life I would not give a dumbass like you the time of day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In real life you are as big a loser as you come off here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Definitely.  No one could "pretend" to be such a loser.  My god.  It is really pathetic that this guy thinks he's "somebody" around here.    He seems to have a lot of time invested in me too.  Notice?    Weirdo magnet is my problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any attention is good attention for you, you turkey necked twit.
Click to expand...


Well, that's not true.  Like I said, if you dropped dead, it wouldn't matter to me at all.    I like men, not little internet pussies.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does this skank know about what is attractive? She looks like a motivation speaker at a meth addiction center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately, most men disagree with you.    More facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You make a fool of yourself when you make such claims of fact.
> 
> "...most men..."  You obviously don't know what a fact is.  A fact is something  provable.  You cannot prove anything without verifiable evidence, especially a subjective statement that begins with 'most.'  You believe you are attractive, that we know. Beyond that, it's all perspective, your perspective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with anything?  The fact is that I am not an unattractive person.
Click to expand...

You most certainly are not the beauty you claim to be, as your flakey pics prove. Third tier at best, mostly suitable for meth addicts.


----------



## skye

what a b  the OP is


----------



## ChrisL

Let's just put it this way.  Men are not a problem for me.  I've always been able to get any man I've wanted.    Never had a problem in that area.


----------



## jillian

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Turkey neck" - brilliant! Precisely what it reminds me of. She has a weird skin thing going on with her neck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a turkey neck though, obviously by my pictures.    So again, nobody knows what you are going on about.  You are nothing but a silly old man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, yeah, you do.
> 
> Did you used to have a meth problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Er, no I don't, tard boy.  Put on your prescription old man glasses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is definitely something disturbing going on with the skin on your neck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, there is nothing wrong with my skin.  It is smooth soft and supple.    It sounds like you are jealous to me.  I think my first impression about you being a gay man attracted to Delta was correct.    Lol.
Click to expand...


what a weird thing to say.

and no one cares.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does this skank know about what is attractive? She looks like a motivation speaker at a meth addiction center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately, most men disagree with you.    More facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You make a fool of yourself when you make such claims of fact.
> 
> "...most men..."  You obviously don't know what a fact is.  A fact is something  provable.  You cannot prove anything without verifiable evidence, especially a subjective statement that begins with 'most.'  You believe you are attractive, that we know. Beyond that, it's all perspective, your perspective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with anything?  The fact is that I am not an unattractive person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You most certainly are not the beauty you claim to be, as your flakey pics prove. Third tier at best, mostly suitable for meth addicts.
Click to expand...


Well that is certainly very far from the truth.  I only date men who are real men and have good jobs and things going for them.    FACT.


----------



## skye

BWAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA   ^^^^


----------



## jillian

ChrisL said:


> Let's just put it this way.  Men are not a problem for me.  I've always been able to get any man I've wanted.    Never had a problem in that area.



anyone can find someone to sleep with.

and i've generally found that people who grandstand about stuff like that on the internets are full of it.

but if you need that. it's all good.


----------



## ChrisL

jillian said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a turkey neck though, obviously by my pictures.    So again, nobody knows what you are going on about.  You are nothing but a silly old man.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, yeah, you do.
> 
> Did you used to have a meth problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Er, no I don't, tard boy.  Put on your prescription old man glasses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is definitely something disturbing going on with the skin on your neck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, there is nothing wrong with my skin.  It is smooth soft and supple.    It sounds like you are jealous to me.  I think my first impression about you being a gay man attracted to Delta was correct.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what a weird thing to say.
> 
> and no one cares.
Click to expand...


Why is it weird?  He said I have a turkey neck and I don't.  He follows Delta around and asks him if he's gay all the time.


----------



## ChrisL

jillian said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just put it this way.  Men are not a problem for me.  I've always been able to get any man I've wanted.    Never had a problem in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone can find someone to sleep with.
> 
> and i've generally found that people who grandstand about stuff like that on the internets are full of it.
> 
> but if you need that. it's all good.
Click to expand...


I'm not talking about sleeping with men.  That would be your assumption.    Men have never been an issue for me.  That's a fact.  If you don't like that fact, I totally understand.  It doesn't make it any less of a fact though.


----------



## skye

omg this is hilarious!   ^^^^^


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> In real life I would not give a dumbass like you the time of day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In real life you are as big a loser as you come off here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Definitely.  No one could "pretend" to be such a loser.  My god.  It is really pathetic that this guy thinks he's "somebody" around here.    He seems to have a lot of time invested in me too.  Notice?    Weirdo magnet is my problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any attention is good attention for you, you turkey necked twit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that's not true.  Like I said, if you dropped dead, it wouldn't matter to me at all.    I like men, not little internet pussies.
Click to expand...


Remember the meth whore from Breaking Bad. Chris reminds me of her.


----------



## ChrisL

jillian said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just put it this way.  Men are not a problem for me.  I've always been able to get any man I've wanted.    Never had a problem in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone can find someone to sleep with.
> 
> and i've generally found that people who grandstand about stuff like that on the internets are full of it.
> 
> but if you need that. it's all good.
Click to expand...


I don't need anything.  Just clearing up the facts that I do not have to date meth heads.  I have lots of options and explore them.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Let's just put it this way.  Men are not a problem for me.  I've always been able to get any man I've wanted.    Never had a problem in that area.


Gee, you can get a man to fuck you. What an accomplishment.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> In real life I would not give a dumbass like you the time of day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In real life you are as big a loser as you come off here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Definitely.  No one could "pretend" to be such a loser.  My god.  It is really pathetic that this guy thinks he's "somebody" around here.    He seems to have a lot of time invested in me too.  Notice?    Weirdo magnet is my problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any attention is good attention for you, you turkey necked twit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that's not true.  Like I said, if you dropped dead, it wouldn't matter to me at all.    I like men, not little internet pussies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember the meth whore from Breaking Bad. Chris reminds me of her.
Click to expand...


I don't look anything like her.  I have all my nice teeth which are original and I'm a very attractive woman.    Sorry if you don't like that, but there it is.  I'm smart and attractive.  Both facts.


----------



## jillian

ChrisL said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just put it this way.  Men are not a problem for me.  I've always been able to get any man I've wanted.    Never had a problem in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone can find someone to sleep with.
> 
> and i've generally found that people who grandstand about stuff like that on the internets are full of it.
> 
> but if you need that. it's all good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need anything.  Just clearing up the facts that I do not have to date meth heads.  I have lots of options and explore them.
Click to expand...


okie dokie.


----------



## skye

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just put it this way.  Men are not a problem for me.  I've always been able to get any man I've wanted.    Never had a problem in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, you can get a man to fuck you. What an accomplishment.
Click to expand...



She is  

LOL   beyond repair!


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does this skank know about what is attractive? She looks like a motivation speaker at a meth addiction center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately, most men disagree with you.    More facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You make a fool of yourself when you make such claims of fact.
> 
> "...most men..."  You obviously don't know what a fact is.  A fact is something  provable.  You cannot prove anything without verifiable evidence, especially a subjective statement that begins with 'most.'  You believe you are attractive, that we know. Beyond that, it's all perspective, your perspective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with anything?  The fact is that I am not an unattractive person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You most certainly are not the beauty you claim to be, as your flakey pics prove. Third tier at best, mostly suitable for meth addicts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that is certainly very far from the truth.  I only date men who are real men and have good jobs and things going for them.    FACT.
Click to expand...

So, in addition to admitting that your self worth is determined by the men who will stick their dicks in you, you are also admitting that you are a user of men. 

You are like the worst person ever.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just put it this way.  Men are not a problem for me.  I've always been able to get any man I've wanted.    Never had a problem in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, you can get a man to fuck you. What an accomplishment.
Click to expand...


  Another fact you might not like.  I can also get men to want to be in relationships with me and have.    Sorry if you don't like it, but it's true.  Many men find me to be a beautiful and attractive woman.


----------



## jillian

ChrisL said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just put it this way.  Men are not a problem for me.  I've always been able to get any man I've wanted.    Never had a problem in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone can find someone to sleep with.
> 
> and i've generally found that people who grandstand about stuff like that on the internets are full of it.
> 
> but if you need that. it's all good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need anything.  Just clearing up the facts that I do not have to date meth heads.  I have lots of options and explore them.
Click to expand...


you want to explore your "opinion" of how you look?

like i said... 

what a weird thing.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately, most men disagree with you.    More facts.
> 
> 
> 
> You make a fool of yourself when you make such claims of fact.
> 
> "...most men..."  You obviously don't know what a fact is.  A fact is something  provable.  You cannot prove anything without verifiable evidence, especially a subjective statement that begins with 'most.'  You believe you are attractive, that we know. Beyond that, it's all perspective, your perspective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with anything?  The fact is that I am not an unattractive person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You most certainly are not the beauty you claim to be, as your flakey pics prove. Third tier at best, mostly suitable for meth addicts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that is certainly very far from the truth.  I only date men who are real men and have good jobs and things going for them.    FACT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in addition to admitting that your self worth is determined by the men who will stick their dicks in you, you are also admitting that you are a user of men.
> 
> You are like the worst person ever.
Click to expand...


  You're a joke!  Again, your opinions have no effect on my life.


----------



## turtledude

Iron Head said:


> Remember the meth whore from Breaking Bad. Chris reminds me of her.



you remind me of "grandpa" from the original Texas Chain Saw movie


----------



## skye

bwahaaaaaaaaaaaa   ^^^^ what a ....


----------



## ChrisL

jillian said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just put it this way.  Men are not a problem for me.  I've always been able to get any man I've wanted.    Never had a problem in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone can find someone to sleep with.
> 
> and i've generally found that people who grandstand about stuff like that on the internets are full of it.
> 
> but if you need that. it's all good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need anything.  Just clearing up the facts that I do not have to date meth heads.  I have lots of options and explore them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you want to explore your "opinion" of how you look?
> 
> like i said...
> 
> what a weird thing.
Click to expand...


Hey, I told you and the others the thread is not about me, but they can't stop talking about me and my appearance.  If you don't like this, you are more than welcome to stop reading, but I'm not going to slink away when the trolls and socks make untrue statements.    More facts.


----------



## ChrisL

turtledude said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember the meth whore from Breaking Bad. Chris reminds me of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you remind me of "grandpa" from the original Texas Chain Saw movie
Click to expand...


I think it's pretty obvious that a lot of these people have no lives outside of the internet world.  Kind of sad actually.


----------



## turtledude

Iron Head said:


> [
> Gee, you can get a man to fuck you. What an accomplishment.




so you and Chris apparently have something in common.  I suspect she has better looking ones though


----------



## turtledude

ChrisL said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember the meth whore from Breaking Bad. Chris reminds me of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you remind me of "grandpa" from the original Texas Chain Saw movie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's pretty obvious that a lot of these people have no lives outside of the internet world.  Kind of sad actually.
Click to expand...


mendacious moonbats engaged in a frantic flocking frenzy


----------



## ChrisL

turtledude said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember the meth whore from Breaking Bad. Chris reminds me of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you remind me of "grandpa" from the original Texas Chain Saw movie
Click to expand...


Except even creepier.  Glad I don't know this psycho in real life.  He could actually be dangerous, I think.  The level of hatred is quite . . . strange to say the least.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> In real life you are as big a loser as you come off here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely.  No one could "pretend" to be such a loser.  My god.  It is really pathetic that this guy thinks he's "somebody" around here.    He seems to have a lot of time invested in me too.  Notice?    Weirdo magnet is my problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any attention is good attention for you, you turkey necked twit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that's not true.  Like I said, if you dropped dead, it wouldn't matter to me at all.    I like men, not little internet pussies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember the meth whore from Breaking Bad. Chris reminds me of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't look anything like her.  I have all my nice teeth which are original and I'm a very attractive woman.    Sorry if you don't like that, but there it is.  I'm smart and attractive.  Both facts.
Click to expand...

I guess that whatever mental faculties you posses reasons that if you keep repeating that you are beautiful then you will convince others??

We have seen the photos, Chris.


----------



## skye

so much fun here....

time  to go...LOL 

you can deal with the B....LOL

nite nite


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely.  No one could "pretend" to be such a loser.  My god.  It is really pathetic that this guy thinks he's "somebody" around here.    He seems to have a lot of time invested in me too.  Notice?    Weirdo magnet is my problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Any attention is good attention for you, you turkey necked twit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that's not true.  Like I said, if you dropped dead, it wouldn't matter to me at all.    I like men, not little internet pussies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember the meth whore from Breaking Bad. Chris reminds me of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't look anything like her.  I have all my nice teeth which are original and I'm a very attractive woman.    Sorry if you don't like that, but there it is.  I'm smart and attractive.  Both facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess that whatever mental faculties you posses reasons that if you keep repeating that you are beautiful then you will convince others??
> 
> We have seen the photos, Chris.
Click to expand...


Apparently you haven't.  Lol.  You can see my photo in my avatar.


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> so much fun here....
> 
> time  to go...LOL
> 
> you can deal with the B....LOL
> 
> nite nite



Errr.  Derp.  Nightie night tard lady.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely.  No one could "pretend" to be such a loser.  My god.  It is really pathetic that this guy thinks he's "somebody" around here.    He seems to have a lot of time invested in me too.  Notice?    Weirdo magnet is my problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Any attention is good attention for you, you turkey necked twit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that's not true.  Like I said, if you dropped dead, it wouldn't matter to me at all.    I like men, not little internet pussies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember the meth whore from Breaking Bad. Chris reminds me of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't look anything like her.  I have all my nice teeth which are original and I'm a very attractive woman.    Sorry if you don't like that, but there it is.  I'm smart and attractive.  Both facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess that whatever mental faculties you posses reasons that if you keep repeating that you are beautiful then you will convince others??
> 
> We have seen the photos, Chris.
Click to expand...


You are weird old man.  You need help.  Intensive psychiatric therapy for your jealousy and anger issues, I think.    Just trying to help you out here!


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just put it this way.  Men are not a problem for me.  I've always been able to get any man I've wanted.    Never had a problem in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, you can get a man to fuck you. What an accomplishment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another fact you might not like.  I can also get men to want to be in relationships with me and have.    Sorry if you don't like it, but it's true.  Many men find me to be a beautiful and attractive woman.
Click to expand...

You moron, men will do anything in the short-term for pussy to screw. 

How many long term relationships? I am guess not too many due to your defective personality.


----------



## ChrisL

turtledude said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Gee, you can get a man to fuck you. What an accomplishment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you and Chris apparently have something in common.  I suspect she has better looking ones though
Click to expand...


My asshole is better looking than his face!


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just put it this way.  Men are not a problem for me.  I've always been able to get any man I've wanted.    Never had a problem in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, you can get a man to fuck you. What an accomplishment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another fact you might not like.  I can also get men to want to be in relationships with me and have.    Sorry if you don't like it, but it's true.  Many men find me to be a beautiful and attractive woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You moron, men will do anything in the short-term for pussy to screw.
> 
> How many long term relationships? I am guess not too many due to your defective personality.
Click to expand...


I see you are still obsessing over me.  Give it up old man.  Stick to your diseased whores.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just put it this way.  Men are not a problem for me.  I've always been able to get any man I've wanted.    Never had a problem in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, you can get a man to fuck you. What an accomplishment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another fact you might not like.  I can also get men to want to be in relationships with me and have.    Sorry if you don't like it, but it's true.  Many men find me to be a beautiful and attractive woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You moron, men will do anything in the short-term for pussy to screw.
> 
> How many long term relationships? I am guess not too many due to your defective personality.
Click to expand...


Like I told Daniel, if you were the last man on earth, I would kill you and feed you to the dogs.


----------



## jillian

ChrisL said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember the meth whore from Breaking Bad. Chris reminds me of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you remind me of "grandpa" from the original Texas Chain Saw movie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's pretty obvious that a lot of these people have no lives outside of the internet world.  Kind of sad actually.
Click to expand...


and yet you're the one online insulting the looks of an entire group of people and talking about how hot you think you are.

so who is it who has no life?


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember the meth whore from Breaking Bad. Chris reminds me of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you remind me of "grandpa" from the original Texas Chain Saw movie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's pretty obvious that a lot of these people have no lives outside of the internet world.  Kind of sad actually.
Click to expand...

You have 34,573 posts since Jul 24, 2104 That is 74.99 posts per day. Not much time for any life outside of the internet world.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Gee, you can get a man to fuck you. What an accomplishment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you and Chris apparently have something in common.  I suspect she has better looking ones though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My asshole is better looking than his face!
Click to expand...

I imagine that your asshole has seen many a night .... What's the point? The dumb skank wouldn't get it anyway. Wit is lost on her.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember the meth whore from Breaking Bad. Chris reminds me of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you remind me of "grandpa" from the original Texas Chain Saw movie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's pretty obvious that a lot of these people have no lives outside of the internet world.  Kind of sad actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have 34,573 posts since Jul 24, 2104 That is 74.99 posts per day. Not much time for any life outside of the internet world.
Click to expand...


I have plenty of time to post and enjoy a life outside of this maniacal place.    In fact, I just was out this past weekend.  So, what now?


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just put it this way.  Men are not a problem for me.  I've always been able to get any man I've wanted.    Never had a problem in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, you can get a man to fuck you. What an accomplishment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another fact you might not like.  I can also get men to want to be in relationships with me and have.    Sorry if you don't like it, but it's true.  Many men find me to be a beautiful and attractive woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You moron, men will do anything in the short-term for pussy to screw.
> 
> How many long term relationships? I am guess not too many due to your defective personality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I told Daniel, if you were the last man on earth, I would kill you and feed you to the dogs.
Click to expand...

Because you do not like men that much is obvious.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Gee, you can get a man to fuck you. What an accomplishment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you and Chris apparently have something in common.  I suspect she has better looking ones though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My asshole is better looking than his face!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I imagine that your asshole has seen many a night .... What's the point? The dumb skank wouldn't get it anyway. Wit is lost on her.
Click to expand...


My asshole is better than you.  It smells better, looks better and has a better personality too!  Lol!    You spew shit more than any ass.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember the meth whore from Breaking Bad. Chris reminds me of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you remind me of "grandpa" from the original Texas Chain Saw movie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's pretty obvious that a lot of these people have no lives outside of the internet world.  Kind of sad actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have 34,573 posts since Jul 24, 2104 That is 74.99 posts per day. Not much time for any life outside of the internet world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have plenty of time to post and enjoy a life outside of this maniacal place.    In fact, I just was out this past weekend.  So, what now?
Click to expand...

Strapped to a bed in lock down at the hospital down not count


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just put it this way.  Men are not a problem for me.  I've always been able to get any man I've wanted.    Never had a problem in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, you can get a man to fuck you. What an accomplishment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another fact you might not like.  I can also get men to want to be in relationships with me and have.    Sorry if you don't like it, but it's true.  Many men find me to be a beautiful and attractive woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You moron, men will do anything in the short-term for pussy to screw.
> 
> How many long term relationships? I am guess not too many due to your defective personality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I told Daniel, if you were the last man on earth, I would kill you and feed you to the dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you do not like men that much is obvious.
Click to expand...


I like men.  I don't like internet pussies and dirt bags.  Men who pick on women on the internet or in real life . .  . total losers.


----------



## Iron Head

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember the meth whore from Breaking Bad. Chris reminds me of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you remind me of "grandpa" from the original Texas Chain Saw movie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's pretty obvious that a lot of these people have no lives outside of the internet world.  Kind of sad actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have 34,573 posts since Jul 24, 2104 That is 74.99 posts per day. Not much time for any life outside of the internet world.
Click to expand...

Pretty fucking sad. Apparently she does not have as many men callers as she would like you to believe!


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, you can get a man to fuck you. What an accomplishment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another fact you might not like.  I can also get men to want to be in relationships with me and have.    Sorry if you don't like it, but it's true.  Many men find me to be a beautiful and attractive woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You moron, men will do anything in the short-term for pussy to screw.
> 
> How many long term relationships? I am guess not too many due to your defective personality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I told Daniel, if you were the last man on earth, I would kill you and feed you to the dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you do not like men that much is obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like men.  I don't like internet pussies and dirt bags.  Men who pick on women on the internet or in real life . .  . total losers.
Click to expand...

so then why are you with turd-dude?


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember the meth whore from Breaking Bad. Chris reminds me of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you remind me of "grandpa" from the original Texas Chain Saw movie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's pretty obvious that a lot of these people have no lives outside of the internet world.  Kind of sad actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have 34,573 posts since Jul 24, 2104 That is 74.99 posts per day. Not much time for any life outside of the internet world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have plenty of time to post and enjoy a life outside of this maniacal place.    In fact, I just was out this past weekend.  So, what now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Strapped to a bed in lock down at the hospital down not count
Click to expand...


I think that is more likely to be you, Alex.  As a matter of fact, I took several psychology classes in college and I know a lot about it from my job typing reports about people just like you and your good buddy, Iron Head.    Text book internet head cases are what you are.  Nothing more.  You are not relevant to anything or anyone.  Just a dweeb on the internet who thinks his opinion matters to a young attractive female.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember the meth whore from Breaking Bad. Chris reminds me of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you remind me of "grandpa" from the original Texas Chain Saw movie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's pretty obvious that a lot of these people have no lives outside of the internet world.  Kind of sad actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have 34,573 posts since Jul 24, 2104 That is 74.99 posts per day. Not much time for any life outside of the internet world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty fucking sad. Apparently she does not have as many men callers as she would like you to believe!
Click to expand...


Well, I'm not a whore like you, so . . . . I am choosy if you MUST know.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another fact you might not like.  I can also get men to want to be in relationships with me and have.    Sorry if you don't like it, but it's true.  Many men find me to be a beautiful and attractive woman.
> 
> 
> 
> You moron, men will do anything in the short-term for pussy to screw.
> 
> How many long term relationships? I am guess not too many due to your defective personality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I told Daniel, if you were the last man on earth, I would kill you and feed you to the dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you do not like men that much is obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like men.  I don't like internet pussies and dirt bags.  Men who pick on women on the internet or in real life . .  . total losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so then why are you with turd-dude?
Click to expand...


Why am I with whom?  What are you babbling about now?


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> you remind me of "grandpa" from the original Texas Chain Saw movie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's pretty obvious that a lot of these people have no lives outside of the internet world.  Kind of sad actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have 34,573 posts since Jul 24, 2104 That is 74.99 posts per day. Not much time for any life outside of the internet world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have plenty of time to post and enjoy a life outside of this maniacal place.    In fact, I just was out this past weekend.  So, what now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Strapped to a bed in lock down at the hospital down not count
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that is more likely to be you, Alex.  As a matter of fact, I took several psychology classes in college and I know a lot about it from my job typing reports about people just like you and your good buddy, Iron Head.    Text book internet head cases are what you are.  Nothing more.  You are not relevant to anything or anyone.  Just a dweeb on the internet who thinks his opinion matters to a young attractive female.
Click to expand...

You took a class in college....YEARS ago, and that makes you an expert.

You type reports for other people. In other words, you are a secretary. That certainly explains why you live in a shithole apartment.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember the meth whore from Breaking Bad. Chris reminds me of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you remind me of "grandpa" from the original Texas Chain Saw movie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's pretty obvious that a lot of these people have no lives outside of the internet world.  Kind of sad actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have 34,573 posts since Jul 24, 2104 That is 74.99 posts per day. Not much time for any life outside of the internet world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty fucking sad. Apparently she does not have as many men callers as she would like you to believe!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I'm not a whore like you, so . . . . I am choosy if you MUST know.
Click to expand...

"Choosy" means you take what you can get.


----------



## ChrisL

Any woman who had this much attention by strange men in real life would have reason to call the police and be very worried.  This is stalking.  Just because it is done over the internet doesn't make it less so stalking.  It makes it less dangerous for me, thankfully.  However, you all are displaying signs of obsessive stalking behavior with your very strange interest in my personal life and my appearance and who I date and where I live and how I conduct MY life.  You are weirdos, plain and simple.  You need help because your behavior is VERY unhealthy and you could be dangerous to some innocent unsuspecting female person in real life should you develop such a sick obsession.


----------



## Iron Head

I bet that every women in your office hates you. I know your type. I have fucked-and-trucked on a hundred of low end office workers like you in my life.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> you remind me of "grandpa" from the original Texas Chain Saw movie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's pretty obvious that a lot of these people have no lives outside of the internet world.  Kind of sad actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have 34,573 posts since Jul 24, 2104 That is 74.99 posts per day. Not much time for any life outside of the internet world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty fucking sad. Apparently she does not have as many men callers as she would like you to believe!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I'm not a whore like you, so . . . . I am choosy if you MUST know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Choosy" means you take what you can get.
Click to expand...


You seem to have an unhealthy obsession with my personal life.  Why do you think my life is any of your business at all?  Why do you think I care whether or not you find me to be attractive or not?  I really don't care, but I must say that your interest is what is . . . quite disturbing.  I don't like it at all.  I don't like your attention.  It makes me feel uncomfortable.  Now, I'm asking you nicely as a human being to please stop harassing me in every thread.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Any woman who had this much attention by strange men in real life would have reason to call the police and be very worried.  This is stalking.  Just because it is done over the internet doesn't make it less so stalking.  It makes it less dangerous for me, thankfully.  However, you all are displaying signs of obsessive stalking behavior with your very strange interest in my personal life and my appearance and who I date and where I live and how I conduct MY life.  You are weirdos, plain and simple.  You need help because your behavior is VERY unhealthy and you could be dangerous to some innocent unsuspecting female person in real life should you develop such a sick obsession.


Maybe it is time for you to engage in some serious self assessment since this kind of thing follows you around. Maybe it is YOU who is the problem.


----------



## Papageorgio

OnePercenter said:


> Look at Kelley Clarkson. WTF!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Woman has more than enough money to hire a private chef to follow her around (the Limbaugh diet plan) but continues to help Hostess on their reemergence.



How do you know what her diet is or what her lifestyles is? 

There are people that battle their weight even if they eat healthy and exercise. 

Your ignorance shows in every thread you post. Maybe you could work on not being a liar and a loser.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> I bet that every women in your office hates you. I know your type. I have fucked-and-trucked on a hundred of low end office workers like you in my life.



Again, you don't know anything about me or my life.  Only stuff you are making up in your own head because you are a sick person.  Stop.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any woman who had this much attention by strange men in real life would have reason to call the police and be very worried.  This is stalking.  Just because it is done over the internet doesn't make it less so stalking.  It makes it less dangerous for me, thankfully.  However, you all are displaying signs of obsessive stalking behavior with your very strange interest in my personal life and my appearance and who I date and where I live and how I conduct MY life.  You are weirdos, plain and simple.  You need help because your behavior is VERY unhealthy and you could be dangerous to some innocent unsuspecting female person in real life should you develop such a sick obsession.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it is time for you to engage in some serious self assessment since this kind of thing follows you around. Maybe it is YOU who is the problem.
Click to expand...


I don't think so.  This is an internet forum.  I think you need to get a grip on what these places are all about.  It's about expressing my opinions.  No one said you had to like them or me.  That is irrelevant.  Your stalking behavior is disturbing.  You need to stop.


----------



## ChrisL

Papageorgio said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at Kelley Clarkson. WTF!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Woman has more than enough money to hire a private chef to follow her around (the Limbaugh diet plan) but continues to help Hostess on their reemergence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know what her diet is or what her lifestyles is?
> 
> There are people that battle their weight even if they eat healthy and exercise.
> 
> Your ignorance shows in every thread you post. Maybe you could work on not being a liar and a loser.
Click to expand...


Those people are the minority.  According to studies, most people are obese simply because they are not burning enough calories and taking too many in.


----------



## turtledude

Iron Head said:


> I bet that every women in your office hates you. I know your type. I have fucked-and-trucked on a hundred of low end office workers like you in my life.



no wonder you have a didlo (iron head) rather than a dick;  after doing that you got such a nasty case of STDs that it fell off


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's pretty obvious that a lot of these people have no lives outside of the internet world.  Kind of sad actually.
> 
> 
> 
> You have 34,573 posts since Jul 24, 2104 That is 74.99 posts per day. Not much time for any life outside of the internet world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty fucking sad. Apparently she does not have as many men callers as she would like you to believe!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I'm not a whore like you, so . . . . I am choosy if you MUST know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Choosy" means you take what you can get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to have an unhealthy obsession with my personal life.  Why do you think my life is any of your business at all?  Why do you think I care whether or not you find me to be attractive or not?  I really don't care, but I must say that your interest is what is . . . quite disturbing.  I don't like it at all.  I don't like your attention.  It makes me feel uncomfortable.  Now, I'm asking you nicely as a human being to please stop harassing me in every thread.
Click to expand...

I am not stalking you. That is merely a construct of the emotionally disturbed clusterfuck that is percolating in that empty head of yours. Further, there is no harassment, so watch your mouth, moron. 

I will, however, honor your request, as the gentleman I am, and give my leave. But don't be surprised if I pop up again if you start acting jerky again. 

So, I guess I will talk to you again tomorrow, eh? Go put some cream on your neck, as it is really grossing me out. 

Ta ta..,.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have 34,573 posts since Jul 24, 2104 That is 74.99 posts per day. Not much time for any life outside of the internet world.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty fucking sad. Apparently she does not have as many men callers as she would like you to believe!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I'm not a whore like you, so . . . . I am choosy if you MUST know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Choosy" means you take what you can get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to have an unhealthy obsession with my personal life.  Why do you think my life is any of your business at all?  Why do you think I care whether or not you find me to be attractive or not?  I really don't care, but I must say that your interest is what is . . . quite disturbing.  I don't like it at all.  I don't like your attention.  It makes me feel uncomfortable.  Now, I'm asking you nicely as a human being to please stop harassing me in every thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not stalking you. That is merely a construct of the emotionally disturbed clusterfuck that is percolating in that empty head of yours. Further, there is no harassment, so watch your mouth, moron.
> 
> I will, however, honor your request, as the gentleman I am, and give my leave. But don't be surprised if I pop up again if you start acting jerky again.
> 
> So, I guess I will talk to you again tomorrow, eh? Go put some cream on your neck, as it is really grossing me out.
> 
> Ta ta..,.
Click to expand...


Yes . . . you are.  I am not interested in you.  You can call me names all day long, and that doesn't change a goddamn thing for me.  It just makes YOU look like a . . . wimpy old man and a weirdo stalker.  ANY woman would be uncomfortable with your kind of "attention."  It is not fun or pleasant.  It is kind of worrisome and troubling.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty fucking sad. Apparently she does not have as many men callers as she would like you to believe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm not a whore like you, so . . . . I am choosy if you MUST know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Choosy" means you take what you can get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to have an unhealthy obsession with my personal life.  Why do you think my life is any of your business at all?  Why do you think I care whether or not you find me to be attractive or not?  I really don't care, but I must say that your interest is what is . . . quite disturbing.  I don't like it at all.  I don't like your attention.  It makes me feel uncomfortable.  Now, I'm asking you nicely as a human being to please stop harassing me in every thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not stalking you. That is merely a construct of the emotionally disturbed clusterfuck that is percolating in that empty head of yours. Further, there is no harassment, so watch your mouth, moron.
> 
> I will, however, honor your request, as the gentleman I am, and give my leave. But don't be surprised if I pop up again if you start acting jerky again.
> 
> So, I guess I will talk to you again tomorrow, eh? Go put some cream on your neck, as it is really grossing me out.
> 
> Ta ta..,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes . . . you are.  I am not interested in you.  You can call me names all day long, and that doesn't change a goddamn thing for me.  It just makes YOU look like a . . . wimpy old man and a weirdo stalker.  ANY woman would be uncomfortable with your kind of "attention."  It is not fun or pleasant.  It is kind of worrisome and troubling.
Click to expand...

I thought you wanted me to stop? Yet here you are again instigating me. There is no stalking not is there any harassment. You are just a whacked out weirdo! 

I know this is getting to be too much for little old you. So, again, I shall honor your request. But if you keep responding to me I will keep replying. In other words, if I am too much for you, then shut up, you moron. 

Did I make that clear enough? Ya got it, moron?


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty fucking sad. Apparently she does not have as many men callers as she would like you to believe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm not a whore like you, so . . . . I am choosy if you MUST know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Choosy" means you take what you can get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to have an unhealthy obsession with my personal life.  Why do you think my life is any of your business at all?  Why do you think I care whether or not you find me to be attractive or not?  I really don't care, but I must say that your interest is what is . . . quite disturbing.  I don't like it at all.  I don't like your attention.  It makes me feel uncomfortable.  Now, I'm asking you nicely as a human being to please stop harassing me in every thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not stalking you. That is merely a construct of the emotionally disturbed clusterfuck that is percolating in that empty head of yours. Further, there is no harassment, so watch your mouth, moron.
> 
> I will, however, honor your request, as the gentleman I am, and give my leave. But don't be surprised if I pop up again if you start acting jerky again.
> 
> So, I guess I will talk to you again tomorrow, eh? Go put some cream on your neck, as it is really grossing me out.
> 
> Ta ta..,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes . . . you are.  I am not interested in you.  You can call me names all day long, and that doesn't change a goddamn thing for me.  It just makes YOU look like a . . . wimpy old man and a weirdo stalker.  ANY woman would be uncomfortable with your kind of "attention."  It is not fun or pleasant.  It is kind of worrisome and troubling.
Click to expand...

BTW, I shall construe your comments asking me to stop talking to you as a surrender.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm not a whore like you, so . . . . I am choosy if you MUST know.
> 
> 
> 
> "Choosy" means you take what you can get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to have an unhealthy obsession with my personal life.  Why do you think my life is any of your business at all?  Why do you think I care whether or not you find me to be attractive or not?  I really don't care, but I must say that your interest is what is . . . quite disturbing.  I don't like it at all.  I don't like your attention.  It makes me feel uncomfortable.  Now, I'm asking you nicely as a human being to please stop harassing me in every thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not stalking you. That is merely a construct of the emotionally disturbed clusterfuck that is percolating in that empty head of yours. Further, there is no harassment, so watch your mouth, moron.
> 
> I will, however, honor your request, as the gentleman I am, and give my leave. But don't be surprised if I pop up again if you start acting jerky again.
> 
> So, I guess I will talk to you again tomorrow, eh? Go put some cream on your neck, as it is really grossing me out.
> 
> Ta ta..,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes . . . you are.  I am not interested in you.  You can call me names all day long, and that doesn't change a goddamn thing for me.  It just makes YOU look like a . . . wimpy old man and a weirdo stalker.  ANY woman would be uncomfortable with your kind of "attention."  It is not fun or pleasant.  It is kind of worrisome and troubling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you wanted me to stop? Yet here you are again instigating me. There is no stalking not is there any harassment. You are just a whacked out weirdo!
> 
> I know this is getting to be too much for little old you. So, again, I shall honor your request. But if you keep responding to me I will keep replying. In other words, if I am too much for you, then shut up, you moron.
> 
> Did I make that clear enough? Ya got it, moron?
Click to expand...


No, sorry, when you show so much interest in another person's life, a person who wants NOTHING to do with you, you ARE the problem.  You are just an old irrelevant weirdo on the internet.  Nothing more.  You don't mean anything to anyone, and nobody cares about you.    Ya got that creepy old man?


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm not a whore like you, so . . . . I am choosy if you MUST know.
> 
> 
> 
> "Choosy" means you take what you can get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to have an unhealthy obsession with my personal life.  Why do you think my life is any of your business at all?  Why do you think I care whether or not you find me to be attractive or not?  I really don't care, but I must say that your interest is what is . . . quite disturbing.  I don't like it at all.  I don't like your attention.  It makes me feel uncomfortable.  Now, I'm asking you nicely as a human being to please stop harassing me in every thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not stalking you. That is merely a construct of the emotionally disturbed clusterfuck that is percolating in that empty head of yours. Further, there is no harassment, so watch your mouth, moron.
> 
> I will, however, honor your request, as the gentleman I am, and give my leave. But don't be surprised if I pop up again if you start acting jerky again.
> 
> So, I guess I will talk to you again tomorrow, eh? Go put some cream on your neck, as it is really grossing me out.
> 
> Ta ta..,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes . . . you are.  I am not interested in you.  You can call me names all day long, and that doesn't change a goddamn thing for me.  It just makes YOU look like a . . . wimpy old man and a weirdo stalker.  ANY woman would be uncomfortable with your kind of "attention."  It is not fun or pleasant.  It is kind of worrisome and troubling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BTW, I shall construe your comments asking me to stop talking to you as a surrender.
Click to expand...


Surrender to what?  Some weirdo on the internet trying to be relevant to me?  Well, sorry, I will still lie my head on pillow tonight with no worries.


----------



## Esmeralda

jillian said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just put it this way.  Men are not a problem for me.  I've always been able to get any man I've wanted.    Never had a problem in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone can find someone to sleep with.
> 
> *and i've generally found that people who grandstand about stuff like that on the internets are full of it.*
> 
> but if you need that. it's all good.
Click to expand...

I agree that people, in RL or on the internet, who make a big deal of how wonderful they are, whether it's looks or something else, usually have issues about that very thing.  If you have to tell people you are attractive and make it a big issue, something seems very false about it.


----------



## Esmeralda

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> If this was real life, I probably would have called the police on your stank arse by now, old weird stalker.    Thankfully this is just the internet and you can't harm me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know he's gonna be cuffing himself thinking about you if not Alex
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only time I think about Chris is when I happen to glance downward in the toilet before I flush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, that must be why you are obsessing over me, right?    Ha ha!  You old fool!  You are making a fool out of yourself.
Click to expand...

Pot meet kettle.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Choosy" means you take what you can get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have an unhealthy obsession with my personal life.  Why do you think my life is any of your business at all?  Why do you think I care whether or not you find me to be attractive or not?  I really don't care, but I must say that your interest is what is . . . quite disturbing.  I don't like it at all.  I don't like your attention.  It makes me feel uncomfortable.  Now, I'm asking you nicely as a human being to please stop harassing me in every thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not stalking you. That is merely a construct of the emotionally disturbed clusterfuck that is percolating in that empty head of yours. Further, there is no harassment, so watch your mouth, moron.
> 
> I will, however, honor your request, as the gentleman I am, and give my leave. But don't be surprised if I pop up again if you start acting jerky again.
> 
> So, I guess I will talk to you again tomorrow, eh? Go put some cream on your neck, as it is really grossing me out.
> 
> Ta ta..,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes . . . you are.  I am not interested in you.  You can call me names all day long, and that doesn't change a goddamn thing for me.  It just makes YOU look like a . . . wimpy old man and a weirdo stalker.  ANY woman would be uncomfortable with your kind of "attention."  It is not fun or pleasant.  It is kind of worrisome and troubling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BTW, I shall construe your comments asking me to stop talking to you as a surrender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surrender to what?  Some weirdo on the internet trying to be relevant to me?  Well, sorry, I will still lie my head on pillow tonight with no worries.
Click to expand...

Everything we talk about with you, Ms. Chrissy, is stuff that YOU put out there. You open the door. If you cannot take it then leave. Your staying around is implied consent, you dingbat!


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Choosy" means you take what you can get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have an unhealthy obsession with my personal life.  Why do you think my life is any of your business at all?  Why do you think I care whether or not you find me to be attractive or not?  I really don't care, but I must say that your interest is what is . . . quite disturbing.  I don't like it at all.  I don't like your attention.  It makes me feel uncomfortable.  Now, I'm asking you nicely as a human being to please stop harassing me in every thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not stalking you. That is merely a construct of the emotionally disturbed clusterfuck that is percolating in that empty head of yours. Further, there is no harassment, so watch your mouth, moron.
> 
> I will, however, honor your request, as the gentleman I am, and give my leave. But don't be surprised if I pop up again if you start acting jerky again.
> 
> So, I guess I will talk to you again tomorrow, eh? Go put some cream on your neck, as it is really grossing me out.
> 
> Ta ta..,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes . . . you are.  I am not interested in you.  You can call me names all day long, and that doesn't change a goddamn thing for me.  It just makes YOU look like a . . . wimpy old man and a weirdo stalker.  ANY woman would be uncomfortable with your kind of "attention."  It is not fun or pleasant.  It is kind of worrisome and troubling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you wanted me to stop? Yet here you are again instigating me. There is no stalking not is there any harassment. You are just a whacked out weirdo!
> 
> I know this is getting to be too much for little old you. So, again, I shall honor your request. But if you keep responding to me I will keep replying. In other words, if I am too much for you, then shut up, you moron.
> 
> Did I make that clear enough? Ya got it, moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, sorry, when you show so much interest in another person's life, a person who wants NOTHING to do with you, you ARE the problem.  You are just an old irrelevant weirdo on the internet.  Nothing more.  You don't mean anything to anyone, and nobody cares about you.    Ya got that creepy old man?
Click to expand...

You contradict yourself, and are too stupid to recognize it. On one hand you call me irrelevant, on the other hand you are begging me to stop. 

Harrassment? Bitch, please! You love it.


----------



## Iron Head

Another Installment of Chris impersonation post:

"Blah blah blah blah blah....repeat, repeat, repeat.... Retarded babble.... My tits are perfect... Blah blah blah"


----------



## Iron Head

Ok, pig, I will make you a peace offering. I will go away and never talk to you again if you post the following: 

"Hello. My name is Chris and I am a dumb skank. My self worth depends upon men giving me attention. Sometimes I hear the wind whisping between my ears and I find that calming. Hand jobs are my currency of choice and knowledge is my Kriptonite.  I once lost my car and found it three days later during a trip to my Ob-Gyn. Please pay me no mind, as I am an inconsequential little shit with a skin problem and a witch nose. Just disregard me, like my men do."


----------



## ChrisL

Esmeralda said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just put it this way.  Men are not a problem for me.  I've always been able to get any man I've wanted.    Never had a problem in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone can find someone to sleep with.
> 
> *and i've generally found that people who grandstand about stuff like that on the internets are full of it.*
> 
> but if you need that. it's all good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree that people, in RL or on the internet, who make a big deal of how wonderful they are, whether it's looks or something else, usually have issues about that very thing.  If you have to tell people you are attractive and make it a big issue, something seems very false about it.
Click to expand...


I'm just defending myself against a weirdo on the internet who is obsessed with my appearance, where I live, how I live my life.  I don't really know what your issue is with that.  If you have a problem with that and think that it means something other than defending myself against . . . . some ridiculous internet troll, then I don't know what to say!  I find it shocking though.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have an unhealthy obsession with my personal life.  Why do you think my life is any of your business at all?  Why do you think I care whether or not you find me to be attractive or not?  I really don't care, but I must say that your interest is what is . . . quite disturbing.  I don't like it at all.  I don't like your attention.  It makes me feel uncomfortable.  Now, I'm asking you nicely as a human being to please stop harassing me in every thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not stalking you. That is merely a construct of the emotionally disturbed clusterfuck that is percolating in that empty head of yours. Further, there is no harassment, so watch your mouth, moron.
> 
> I will, however, honor your request, as the gentleman I am, and give my leave. But don't be surprised if I pop up again if you start acting jerky again.
> 
> So, I guess I will talk to you again tomorrow, eh? Go put some cream on your neck, as it is really grossing me out.
> 
> Ta ta..,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes . . . you are.  I am not interested in you.  You can call me names all day long, and that doesn't change a goddamn thing for me.  It just makes YOU look like a . . . wimpy old man and a weirdo stalker.  ANY woman would be uncomfortable with your kind of "attention."  It is not fun or pleasant.  It is kind of worrisome and troubling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you wanted me to stop? Yet here you are again instigating me. There is no stalking not is there any harassment. You are just a whacked out weirdo!
> 
> I know this is getting to be too much for little old you. So, again, I shall honor your request. But if you keep responding to me I will keep replying. In other words, if I am too much for you, then shut up, you moron.
> 
> Did I make that clear enough? Ya got it, moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, sorry, when you show so much interest in another person's life, a person who wants NOTHING to do with you, you ARE the problem.  You are just an old irrelevant weirdo on the internet.  Nothing more.  You don't mean anything to anyone, and nobody cares about you.    Ya got that creepy old man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You contradict yourself, and are too stupid to recognize it. On one hand you call me irrelevant, on the other hand you are begging me to stop.
> 
> Harrassment? Bitch, please! You love it.
Click to expand...


You are irrelevant.  Your frothing at the mouth ranting about me and my life is . . . . fucking weird though.  Seriously, you need psychiatric help.  Go get some.  You are probably a dangerous person in real life.  I hope you don't hurt any woman but you probably will.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> Ok, pig, I will make you a peace offering. I will go away and never talk to you again if you post the following:
> 
> "Hello. My name is Chris and I am a dumb skank. My self worth depends upon men giving me attention. Sometimes I hear the wind whisping between my ears and I find that calming. Hand jobs are my currency of choice and knowledge is my Kriptonite.  I once lost my car and found it three days later during a trip to my Ob-Gyn. Please pay me no mind, as I am an inconsequential little shit with a skin problem and a witch nose. Just disregard me, like my men do."



I'm not interested in making any kind of "deals" with an internet rapey weirdo.  Like I told you, go bother one of the fat middle aged bitches that would love your attention.  There's tons of them around here!


----------



## ChrisL

Esmeralda said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> If this was real life, I probably would have called the police on your stank arse by now, old weird stalker.    Thankfully this is just the internet and you can't harm me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know he's gonna be cuffing himself thinking about you if not Alex
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only time I think about Chris is when I happen to glance downward in the toilet before I flush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, that must be why you are obsessing over me, right?    Ha ha!  You old fool!  You are making a fool out of yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pot meet kettle.
Click to expand...


What do you mean by that?  Do I obsess over someone's personal life here on the forum?  Who would that be that I am stalking?


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have an unhealthy obsession with my personal life.  Why do you think my life is any of your business at all?  Why do you think I care whether or not you find me to be attractive or not?  I really don't care, but I must say that your interest is what is . . . quite disturbing.  I don't like it at all.  I don't like your attention.  It makes me feel uncomfortable.  Now, I'm asking you nicely as a human being to please stop harassing me in every thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not stalking you. That is merely a construct of the emotionally disturbed clusterfuck that is percolating in that empty head of yours. Further, there is no harassment, so watch your mouth, moron.
> 
> I will, however, honor your request, as the gentleman I am, and give my leave. But don't be surprised if I pop up again if you start acting jerky again.
> 
> So, I guess I will talk to you again tomorrow, eh? Go put some cream on your neck, as it is really grossing me out.
> 
> Ta ta..,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes . . . you are.  I am not interested in you.  You can call me names all day long, and that doesn't change a goddamn thing for me.  It just makes YOU look like a . . . wimpy old man and a weirdo stalker.  ANY woman would be uncomfortable with your kind of "attention."  It is not fun or pleasant.  It is kind of worrisome and troubling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BTW, I shall construe your comments asking me to stop talking to you as a surrender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surrender to what?  Some weirdo on the internet trying to be relevant to me?  Well, sorry, I will still lie my head on pillow tonight with no worries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything we talk about with you, Ms. Chrissy, is stuff that YOU put out there. You open the door. If you cannot take it then leave. Your staying around is implied consent, you dingbat!
Click to expand...


Mister.  I don't know why you care about whether or not I post on this forum or why you would want me to leave.  Just another thing that implies you have some kind of serious issues and take things around here way too seriously.  Are you going to try to kill me if I don't leave?  I mean really, what is it that you think you are doing?


----------



## ChrisL

Esmeralda said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> If this was real life, I probably would have called the police on your stank arse by now, old weird stalker.    Thankfully this is just the internet and you can't harm me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know he's gonna be cuffing himself thinking about you if not Alex
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only time I think about Chris is when I happen to glance downward in the toilet before I flush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, that must be why you are obsessing over me, right?    Ha ha!  You old fool!  You are making a fool out of yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pot meet kettle.
Click to expand...


Well Esmeralda, I have no idea what your issue is.  I don't believe you and I have ever had any issues and I didn't think you had an issue with me.  I'm kind of saddened to find out that you have jumped on the side of some weirdo old man troll who behaves in the way this person does.  As a feminist . .  . you are a hypocrite.


----------



## ChrisL

Esmeralda said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just put it this way.  Men are not a problem for me.  I've always been able to get any man I've wanted.    Never had a problem in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone can find someone to sleep with.
> 
> *and i've generally found that people who grandstand about stuff like that on the internets are full of it.*
> 
> but if you need that. it's all good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree that people, in RL or on the internet, who make a big deal of how wonderful they are, whether it's looks or something else, usually have issues about that very thing.  If you have to tell people you are attractive and make it a big issue, something seems very false about it.
Click to expand...


Well, that is what I'm going to do whenever some weird old stalker on the internet tells me that I'm unattractive or stupid.    I'm neither of those things.


----------



## ChrisL

Anyways, apparently a lot of people are very upset about my opinions on fat people.  Well, they are what they are.  You getting angry and attacking me online isn't going to change the facts.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> Another Installment of Chris impersonation post:
> 
> "Blah blah blah blah blah....repeat, repeat, repeat.... Retarded babble.... My tits are perfect... Blah blah blah"



I really think you need to read your . . . . posts.  OMG.  You are a very sick person.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not stalking you. That is merely a construct of the emotionally disturbed clusterfuck that is percolating in that empty head of yours. Further, there is no harassment, so watch your mouth, moron.
> 
> I will, however, honor your request, as the gentleman I am, and give my leave. But don't be surprised if I pop up again if you start acting jerky again.
> 
> So, I guess I will talk to you again tomorrow, eh? Go put some cream on your neck, as it is really grossing me out.
> 
> Ta ta..,.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes . . . you are.  I am not interested in you.  You can call me names all day long, and that doesn't change a goddamn thing for me.  It just makes YOU look like a . . . wimpy old man and a weirdo stalker.  ANY woman would be uncomfortable with your kind of "attention."  It is not fun or pleasant.  It is kind of worrisome and troubling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BTW, I shall construe your comments asking me to stop talking to you as a surrender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surrender to what?  Some weirdo on the internet trying to be relevant to me?  Well, sorry, I will still lie my head on pillow tonight with no worries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything we talk about with you, Ms. Chrissy, is stuff that YOU put out there. You open the door. If you cannot take it then leave. Your staying around is implied consent, you dingbat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mister.  I don't know why you care about whether or not I post on this forum or why you would want me to leave.  Just another thing that implies you have some kind of serious issues and take things around here way too seriously.  Are you going to try to kill me if I don't leave?  I mean really, what is it that you think you are doing?
Click to expand...

You know, moron, accusing someone of criminal intent is actionable in itself. Nobody is doing anything to you so quit freaking out. What's more, if you are so upset then why are you still posting to me at a ratio of 3:1? That is just pure stupidity.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes . . . you are.  I am not interested in you.  You can call me names all day long, and that doesn't change a goddamn thing for me.  It just makes YOU look like a . . . wimpy old man and a weirdo stalker.  ANY woman would be uncomfortable with your kind of "attention."  It is not fun or pleasant.  It is kind of worrisome and troubling.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I shall construe your comments asking me to stop talking to you as a surrender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surrender to what?  Some weirdo on the internet trying to be relevant to me?  Well, sorry, I will still lie my head on pillow tonight with no worries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything we talk about with you, Ms. Chrissy, is stuff that YOU put out there. You open the door. If you cannot take it then leave. Your staying around is implied consent, you dingbat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mister.  I don't know why you care about whether or not I post on this forum or why you would want me to leave.  Just another thing that implies you have some kind of serious issues and take things around here way too seriously.  Are you going to try to kill me if I don't leave?  I mean really, what is it that you think you are doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know, moron, accusing someone of criminal intent is actionable in itself. Nobody is doing anything to you so quit freaking out. What's more, if you are so upset then why are you still posting to me at a ratio of 3:1? That is just pure stupidity.
Click to expand...


So now you've admitted that you want me to leave this forum.  Why is that?  Hmm?    I'm not freaking out, buddy.  That would be all you.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes . . . you are.  I am not interested in you.  You can call me names all day long, and that doesn't change a goddamn thing for me.  It just makes YOU look like a . . . wimpy old man and a weirdo stalker.  ANY woman would be uncomfortable with your kind of "attention."  It is not fun or pleasant.  It is kind of worrisome and troubling.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I shall construe your comments asking me to stop talking to you as a surrender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surrender to what?  Some weirdo on the internet trying to be relevant to me?  Well, sorry, I will still lie my head on pillow tonight with no worries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything we talk about with you, Ms. Chrissy, is stuff that YOU put out there. You open the door. If you cannot take it then leave. Your staying around is implied consent, you dingbat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mister.  I don't know why you care about whether or not I post on this forum or why you would want me to leave.  Just another thing that implies you have some kind of serious issues and take things around here way too seriously.  Are you going to try to kill me if I don't leave?  I mean really, what is it that you think you are doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know, moron, accusing someone of criminal intent is actionable in itself. Nobody is doing anything to you so quit freaking out. What's more, if you are so upset then why are you still posting to me at a ratio of 3:1? That is just pure stupidity.
Click to expand...


I do believe that you may have some criminal intent towards me.  If this was real life, I would fear for my safety and call the police.  It's pretty obvious that you have singled me out as someone to hate and I'm just waiting for you to start making threats against me.  Your hatred for me seems to run deep, and It is NOT normal.  You and I are strangers.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just put it this way.  Men are not a problem for me.  I've always been able to get any man I've wanted.    Never had a problem in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone can find someone to sleep with.
> 
> *and i've generally found that people who grandstand about stuff like that on the internets are full of it.*
> 
> but if you need that. it's all good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree that people, in RL or on the internet, who make a big deal of how wonderful they are, whether it's looks or something else, usually have issues about that very thing.  If you have to tell people you are attractive and make it a big issue, something seems very false about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that is what I'm going to do whenever some weird old stalker on the internet tells me that I'm unattractive or stupid.    I'm neither of those things.
Click to expand...

Nobody is stalking you, you paranoid freak-nosed weirdo! I guess we can add reality to the list of things you are hostile to.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just put it this way.  Men are not a problem for me.  I've always been able to get any man I've wanted.    Never had a problem in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone can find someone to sleep with.
> 
> *and i've generally found that people who grandstand about stuff like that on the internets are full of it.*
> 
> but if you need that. it's all good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree that people, in RL or on the internet, who make a big deal of how wonderful they are, whether it's looks or something else, usually have issues about that very thing.  If you have to tell people you are attractive and make it a big issue, something seems very false about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that is what I'm going to do whenever some weird old stalker on the internet tells me that I'm unattractive or stupid.    I'm neither of those things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is stalking you, you paranoid freak-nosed weirdo! I guess we can add reality to the list of things you are hostile to.
Click to expand...


Yes, you are stalking me.  It is a classic example.  Again, I would call the police on you in real life.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I shall construe your comments asking me to stop talking to you as a surrender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surrender to what?  Some weirdo on the internet trying to be relevant to me?  Well, sorry, I will still lie my head on pillow tonight with no worries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything we talk about with you, Ms. Chrissy, is stuff that YOU put out there. You open the door. If you cannot take it then leave. Your staying around is implied consent, you dingbat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mister.  I don't know why you care about whether or not I post on this forum or why you would want me to leave.  Just another thing that implies you have some kind of serious issues and take things around here way too seriously.  Are you going to try to kill me if I don't leave?  I mean really, what is it that you think you are doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know, moron, accusing someone of criminal intent is actionable in itself. Nobody is doing anything to you so quit freaking out. What's more, if you are so upset then why are you still posting to me at a ratio of 3:1? That is just pure stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do believe that you may have some criminal intent towards me.  If this was real life, I would fear for my safety and call the police.  It's pretty obvious that you have singled me out as someone to hate and I'm just waiting for you to start making threats against me.  Your hatred for me seems to run deep, and It is NOT normal.  You and I are strangers.
Click to expand...

You are an idiot! You just cannot take the same shit you dish out, and the only way you can deal with it is to try to play the victim card. Pathetic!


----------



## ChrisL

I would definitely be in fear for my safety and would definitely take precautions and let the police know about this abnormal behavior.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surrender to what?  Some weirdo on the internet trying to be relevant to me?  Well, sorry, I will still lie my head on pillow tonight with no worries.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything we talk about with you, Ms. Chrissy, is stuff that YOU put out there. You open the door. If you cannot take it then leave. Your staying around is implied consent, you dingbat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mister.  I don't know why you care about whether or not I post on this forum or why you would want me to leave.  Just another thing that implies you have some kind of serious issues and take things around here way too seriously.  Are you going to try to kill me if I don't leave?  I mean really, what is it that you think you are doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know, moron, accusing someone of criminal intent is actionable in itself. Nobody is doing anything to you so quit freaking out. What's more, if you are so upset then why are you still posting to me at a ratio of 3:1? That is just pure stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do believe that you may have some criminal intent towards me.  If this was real life, I would fear for my safety and call the police.  It's pretty obvious that you have singled me out as someone to hate and I'm just waiting for you to start making threats against me.  Your hatred for me seems to run deep, and It is NOT normal.  You and I are strangers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an idiot! You just cannot take the same shit you dish out, and the only way you can deal with it is to try to play the victim card. Pathetic!
Click to expand...


Deal out?  I don't care about your private life, old man.  You are the one who started threads about your personal life.  NOT me.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just put it this way.  Men are not a problem for me.  I've always been able to get any man I've wanted.    Never had a problem in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone can find someone to sleep with.
> 
> *and i've generally found that people who grandstand about stuff like that on the internets are full of it.*
> 
> but if you need that. it's all good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree that people, in RL or on the internet, who make a big deal of how wonderful they are, whether it's looks or something else, usually have issues about that very thing.  If you have to tell people you are attractive and make it a big issue, something seems very false about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that is what I'm going to do whenever some weird old stalker on the internet tells me that I'm unattractive or stupid.    I'm neither of those things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is stalking you, you paranoid freak-nosed weirdo! I guess we can add reality to the list of things you are hostile to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you are stalking me.  It is a classic example.  Again, I would call the police on you in real life.
Click to expand...

Given how many times you have posted to me it will be you who is seen as the stalker.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just put it this way.  Men are not a problem for me.  I've always been able to get any man I've wanted.    Never had a problem in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone can find someone to sleep with.
> 
> *and i've generally found that people who grandstand about stuff like that on the internets are full of it.*
> 
> but if you need that. it's all good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree that people, in RL or on the internet, who make a big deal of how wonderful they are, whether it's looks or something else, usually have issues about that very thing.  If you have to tell people you are attractive and make it a big issue, something seems very false about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that is what I'm going to do whenever some weird old stalker on the internet tells me that I'm unattractive or stupid.    I'm neither of those things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is stalking you, you paranoid freak-nosed weirdo! I guess we can add reality to the list of things you are hostile to.
Click to expand...


Reality is that you are a sick old man who has focused in on me (for some reason I don't know) and has a strange hatred for me.  That is frightening and abnormal.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything we talk about with you, Ms. Chrissy, is stuff that YOU put out there. You open the door. If you cannot take it then leave. Your staying around is implied consent, you dingbat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mister.  I don't know why you care about whether or not I post on this forum or why you would want me to leave.  Just another thing that implies you have some kind of serious issues and take things around here way too seriously.  Are you going to try to kill me if I don't leave?  I mean really, what is it that you think you are doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know, moron, accusing someone of criminal intent is actionable in itself. Nobody is doing anything to you so quit freaking out. What's more, if you are so upset then why are you still posting to me at a ratio of 3:1? That is just pure stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do believe that you may have some criminal intent towards me.  If this was real life, I would fear for my safety and call the police.  It's pretty obvious that you have singled me out as someone to hate and I'm just waiting for you to start making threats against me.  Your hatred for me seems to run deep, and It is NOT normal.  You and I are strangers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an idiot! You just cannot take the same shit you dish out, and the only way you can deal with it is to try to play the victim card. Pathetic!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deal out?  I don't care about your private life, old man.  You are the one who started threads about your personal life.  NOT me.
Click to expand...

You chose to comment on my personal threads, just like I did on yours. That is the point of this place.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone can find someone to sleep with.
> 
> *and i've generally found that people who grandstand about stuff like that on the internets are full of it.*
> 
> but if you need that. it's all good.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that people, in RL or on the internet, who make a big deal of how wonderful they are, whether it's looks or something else, usually have issues about that very thing.  If you have to tell people you are attractive and make it a big issue, something seems very false about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that is what I'm going to do whenever some weird old stalker on the internet tells me that I'm unattractive or stupid.    I'm neither of those things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is stalking you, you paranoid freak-nosed weirdo! I guess we can add reality to the list of things you are hostile to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you are stalking me.  It is a classic example.  Again, I would call the police on you in real life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Given how many times you have posted to me it will be you who is seen as the stalker.
Click to expand...


I'm sorry, but I don't go to any of the threads you make.  I don't go to where you post and make comments about you.  I don't do those kinds of things because I'm not sick and obsessed.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just put it this way.  Men are not a problem for me.  I've always been able to get any man I've wanted.    Never had a problem in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone can find someone to sleep with.
> 
> *and i've generally found that people who grandstand about stuff like that on the internets are full of it.*
> 
> but if you need that. it's all good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree that people, in RL or on the internet, who make a big deal of how wonderful they are, whether it's looks or something else, usually have issues about that very thing.  If you have to tell people you are attractive and make it a big issue, something seems very false about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that is what I'm going to do whenever some weird old stalker on the internet tells me that I'm unattractive or stupid.    I'm neither of those things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is stalking you, you paranoid freak-nosed weirdo! I guess we can add reality to the list of things you are hostile to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reality is that you are a sick old man who has focused in on me (for some reason I don't know) and has a strange hatred for me.  That is frightening and abnormal.
Click to expand...

Bullshit.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> If this was real life, I probably would have called the police on your stank arse by now, old weird stalker.    Thankfully this is just the internet and you can't harm me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know he's gonna be cuffing himself thinking about you if not Alex
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only time I think about Chris is when I happen to glance downward in the toilet before I flush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, that must be why you are obsessing over me, right?    Ha ha!  You old fool!  You are making a fool out of yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pot meet kettle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean by that?  Do I obsess over someone's personal life here on the forum?  Who would that be that I am stalking?
Click to expand...

Any female as you are easily threatened. How may times have so gone after another female here. You have even started threads about them only to fail and loom lie a fool. Appearance is not just based on physicality. It is how you treat yourself and others.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that people, in RL or on the internet, who make a big deal of how wonderful they are, whether it's looks or something else, usually have issues about that very thing.  If you have to tell people you are attractive and make it a big issue, something seems very false about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that is what I'm going to do whenever some weird old stalker on the internet tells me that I'm unattractive or stupid.    I'm neither of those things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is stalking you, you paranoid freak-nosed weirdo! I guess we can add reality to the list of things you are hostile to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you are stalking me.  It is a classic example.  Again, I would call the police on you in real life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Given how many times you have posted to me it will be you who is seen as the stalker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but I don't go to any of the threads you make.  I don't go to where you post and make comments about you.  I don't do those kinds of things because I'm not sick and obsessed.
Click to expand...

That is a lie.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mister.  I don't know why you care about whether or not I post on this forum or why you would want me to leave.  Just another thing that implies you have some kind of serious issues and take things around here way too seriously.  Are you going to try to kill me if I don't leave?  I mean really, what is it that you think you are doing?
> 
> 
> 
> You know, moron, accusing someone of criminal intent is actionable in itself. Nobody is doing anything to you so quit freaking out. What's more, if you are so upset then why are you still posting to me at a ratio of 3:1? That is just pure stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do believe that you may have some criminal intent towards me.  If this was real life, I would fear for my safety and call the police.  It's pretty obvious that you have singled me out as someone to hate and I'm just waiting for you to start making threats against me.  Your hatred for me seems to run deep, and It is NOT normal.  You and I are strangers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an idiot! You just cannot take the same shit you dish out, and the only way you can deal with it is to try to play the victim card. Pathetic!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deal out?  I don't care about your private life, old man.  You are the one who started threads about your personal life.  NOT me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You chose to comment on my personal threads, just like I did on yours. That is the point of this place.
Click to expand...


Nope, I have not gone to any of your threads.  You just accused me of making personal threads about my life which is an outright and blatant lie.  Anyone can look at all the threads I've created since I've been here.  You, OTOH, are the one who has made threads about your venereal disease and other personal problems, like how you hate black people.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know he's gonna be cuffing himself thinking about you if not Alex
> 
> 
> 
> The only time I think about Chris is when I happen to glance downward in the toilet before I flush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, that must be why you are obsessing over me, right?    Ha ha!  You old fool!  You are making a fool out of yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pot meet kettle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean by that?  Do I obsess over someone's personal life here on the forum?  Who would that be that I am stalking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any female as you are easily threatened. How may times have so gone after another female here. You have even started threads about them only to fail and loom lie a fool. Appearance is not just based on physicality. It is how you treat yourself and others.
Click to expand...


I have done none of those things.  I started a thread about Skye because I seriously think she is retarded.  She was freaking out and making screaming racial slurs.  She is messed up.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that is what I'm going to do whenever some weird old stalker on the internet tells me that I'm unattractive or stupid.    I'm neither of those things.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is stalking you, you paranoid freak-nosed weirdo! I guess we can add reality to the list of things you are hostile to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you are stalking me.  It is a classic example.  Again, I would call the police on you in real life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Given how many times you have posted to me it will be you who is seen as the stalker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but I don't go to any of the threads you make.  I don't go to where you post and make comments about you.  I don't do those kinds of things because I'm not sick and obsessed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a lie.
Click to expand...


What is a lie?  I'm sorry, you are the one with a sick obsession.  I couldn't care less about your venereal diseases and your prostitutes and your sad old man life.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that people, in RL or on the internet, who make a big deal of how wonderful they are, whether it's looks or something else, usually have issues about that very thing.  If you have to tell people you are attractive and make it a big issue, something seems very false about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that is what I'm going to do whenever some weird old stalker on the internet tells me that I'm unattractive or stupid.    I'm neither of those things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is stalking you, you paranoid freak-nosed weirdo! I guess we can add reality to the list of things you are hostile to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you are stalking me.  It is a classic example.  Again, I would call the police on you in real life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Given how many times you have posted to me it will be you who is seen as the stalker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but I don't go to any of the threads you make.  I don't go to where you post and make comments about you.  I don't do those kinds of things because I'm not sick and obsessed.
Click to expand...

Your posts would indicate that you are quite consumed by my alleged std and my purported age.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is stalking you, you paranoid freak-nosed weirdo! I guess we can add reality to the list of things you are hostile to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are stalking me.  It is a classic example.  Again, I would call the police on you in real life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Given how many times you have posted to me it will be you who is seen as the stalker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but I don't go to any of the threads you make.  I don't go to where you post and make comments about you.  I don't do those kinds of things because I'm not sick and obsessed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is a lie?  I'm sorry, you are the one with a sick obsession.  I couldn't care less about your venereal diseases and your prostitutes and your sad old man life.
Click to expand...

Contradictions.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone can find someone to sleep with.
> 
> *and i've generally found that people who grandstand about stuff like that on the internets are full of it.*
> 
> but if you need that. it's all good.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that people, in RL or on the internet, who make a big deal of how wonderful they are, whether it's looks or something else, usually have issues about that very thing.  If you have to tell people you are attractive and make it a big issue, something seems very false about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that is what I'm going to do whenever some weird old stalker on the internet tells me that I'm unattractive or stupid.    I'm neither of those things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is stalking you, you paranoid freak-nosed weirdo! I guess we can add reality to the list of things you are hostile to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reality is that you are a sick old man who has focused in on me (for some reason I don't know) and has a strange hatred for me.  That is frightening and abnormal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
Click to expand...


What's bullshit?  Explain.  I can easily gather your posts and prove everything I've said.  You have developed some sick obsession with me and my life.  I suggest you let it go.  You are only hurting yourself.  Not me.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are stalking me.  It is a classic example.  Again, I would call the police on you in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> Given how many times you have posted to me it will be you who is seen as the stalker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but I don't go to any of the threads you make.  I don't go to where you post and make comments about you.  I don't do those kinds of things because I'm not sick and obsessed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is a lie?  I'm sorry, you are the one with a sick obsession.  I couldn't care less about your venereal diseases and your prostitutes and your sad old man life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Contradictions.
Click to expand...


What contradictions?  Again, I don't ask you questions about your personal life because I don't care.  I don't care about you.  I don't even KNOW you.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that is what I'm going to do whenever some weird old stalker on the internet tells me that I'm unattractive or stupid.    I'm neither of those things.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is stalking you, you paranoid freak-nosed weirdo! I guess we can add reality to the list of things you are hostile to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you are stalking me.  It is a classic example.  Again, I would call the police on you in real life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Given how many times you have posted to me it will be you who is seen as the stalker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but I don't go to any of the threads you make.  I don't go to where you post and make comments about you.  I don't do those kinds of things because I'm not sick and obsessed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your posts would indicate that you are quite consumed by my alleged std and my purported age.
Click to expand...


Sorry buddy, you are the one who started all of this.  It wasn't me.  It was you.  I know you're an old man but try to remember things the way they actually happened instead of the way your dementia tells you to remember.  

Now, I have two friends here that I've been friends with for a few years now.  They are concerned for me.


----------



## ChrisL

My friends have told me that I should report you to the police NOW in case you try to find things out or do something else weird.  THAT is how you come across to normal people.  My friends are WORRIED about my safety.


----------



## ChrisL

And one more thing, I haven't done anything to any of you weirdos that you don't do on a frequent and REGULAR basis around here.  If my posts bother you, I suggest you put me on ignore.  Stalking me just makes YOU look strange and like you have problems and solves nothing.  You aren't going to "run me out of town"  Lol.  Get a grip on yourselves.  If you hate me because I have self esteem, think I'm smart and attractive, then I'm very sorry about that.  Really, I am.  Very, very sorry.


----------



## ChrisL

Still wondering who's personal life I talk about, aside from when I am commenting on a thread that the particular person started?  Oh, that's right, I do NOT do that because I am not an obsessed stalker.  Lol.


----------



## jillian

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that is what I'm going to do whenever some weird old stalker on the internet tells me that I'm unattractive or stupid.    I'm neither of those things.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is stalking you, you paranoid freak-nosed weirdo! I guess we can add reality to the list of things you are hostile to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you are stalking me.  It is a classic example.  Again, I would call the police on you in real life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Given how many times you have posted to me it will be you who is seen as the stalker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but I don't go to any of the threads you make.  I don't go to where you post and make comments about you.  I don't do those kinds of things because I'm not sick and obsessed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a lie.
Click to expand...


she's kind of crazy,


----------



## jillian

ChrisL said:


> And one more thing, I haven't done anything to any of you weirdos that you don't do on a frequent and REGULAR basis around here.  If my posts bother you, I suggest you put me on ignore.  Stalking me just makes YOU look strange and like you have problems and solves nothing.  You aren't going to "run me out of town"  Lol.  Get a grip on yourselves.  If you hate me because I have self esteem, think I'm smart and attractive, then I'm very sorry about that.  Really, I am.  Very, very sorry.



again with telling other people not to post? 

perhaps you should think about how what you post looks to others.

now, stop whining if you can't handle the responses you get and you might want to re-evaluate who the weirdo is on this thread.


----------



## ChrisL

Okay, now that the retards who seem more interested in talking about ME than the thread topic seem to have "cleared out," let's recap.  Obesity is NOT beautiful.  I'm sorry, but it just isn't a very pretty thing to look at.  To say otherwise is just delusional and you aren't helping anyone by lying about it.  

Obesity costs us, the American taxpayer, billions of dollars in health care related expenses.  MOST obesity is not due to a disease or a disability but is due to pure laziness and bad eating habits.  These are things that can and should be changed on behalf of the obese person.


----------



## ChrisL

jillian said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And one more thing, I haven't done anything to any of you weirdos that you don't do on a frequent and REGULAR basis around here.  If my posts bother you, I suggest you put me on ignore.  Stalking me just makes YOU look strange and like you have problems and solves nothing.  You aren't going to "run me out of town"  Lol.  Get a grip on yourselves.  If you hate me because I have self esteem, think I'm smart and attractive, then I'm very sorry about that.  Really, I am.  Very, very sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again with telling other people not to post?
> 
> perhaps you should think about how what you post looks to others.
> 
> now, stop whining if you can't handle the responses you get and you might want to re-evaluate who the weirdo is on this thread.
Click to expand...


Who have I told not to post?  I'm sorry if you want to make the thread about me and my personal life.  That is your problem and not mine.  I am just a person posting on a message board.  I haven't done anything to harm anyone else.


----------



## ChrisL

jillian said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And one more thing, I haven't done anything to any of you weirdos that you don't do on a frequent and REGULAR basis around here.  If my posts bother you, I suggest you put me on ignore.  Stalking me just makes YOU look strange and like you have problems and solves nothing.  You aren't going to "run me out of town"  Lol.  Get a grip on yourselves.  If you hate me because I have self esteem, think I'm smart and attractive, then I'm very sorry about that.  Really, I am.  Very, very sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again with telling other people not to post?
> 
> perhaps you should think about how what you post looks to others.
> 
> now, stop whining if you can't handle the responses you get and you might want to re-evaluate who the weirdo is on this thread.
Click to expand...


That "person" has done nothing but call me filthy names and make filthy suggestions about my personal life.


----------



## ChrisL

jillian said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is stalking you, you paranoid freak-nosed weirdo! I guess we can add reality to the list of things you are hostile to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are stalking me.  It is a classic example.  Again, I would call the police on you in real life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Given how many times you have posted to me it will be you who is seen as the stalker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but I don't go to any of the threads you make.  I don't go to where you post and make comments about you.  I don't do those kinds of things because I'm not sick and obsessed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> she's kind of crazy,
Click to expand...


Well, I think I would like an explanation for this comment.


----------



## ChrisL

So, let me get this straight, I am a bad person for thinking highly of myself and others are really within their rights to speak about me in such a way because I have some self esteem?  Hmm.  That's interesting.  Do you want me to feel badly about myself?  If so, why?  I'm not costing the American people billions of dollars in health related expenses.  I take care of myself and my body.


----------



## Asclepias

jillian said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot old man.  Thankfully many people disagree with you.
> 
> The point of this thread is obviously too complicated for you.
> 
> I never took anyone down because of "digs" about fat chicks and that is not what this thread is about.  It is about fat people glorifying being fat, as if it is something to be proud of, how it costs us BILLIONS of dollars, and how it is just plain unhealthy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt they are "glorifying" being fat - but I think it's a whole lot better to feel positive about their body image than shameful and depressed.  There's something called compassion that is distinctly lacking in this conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what the article is about.  Glorifying being obese and saying that fat is attractive.  Trying to tell people that they should just accept that fat people are going to be fat.  Well, to me this is no different than smoking.  Of course, people can smoke, but I can post my opinions on how unhealthy it really is for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fat women can be attractive.  Admitting that is not "gloryfying" anything - it's just stating a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To me it is no different than saying smokers can be attractive, so what is your point?  The fact is that people do not have to "accept" being fat and that most of those who are overweight are more than capable of losing weight if they so choose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but your being "tired" of hearing that fat women can be beautiful isn't talking about their health.
> 
> people should be encouraged to be healthy. but your "offense" at fat people is kind of an overreaction.
Click to expand...

What really kills me is that she doesnt understand the article she used to support her argument about obesity being unhealthy is actually about people empowering themselves and has nothing to do with glorifying being overweight.  Its about self acceptance.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> So, let me get this straight, I am a bad person for thinking highly of myself and others are really within their rights to speak about me in such a way because I have some self esteem?  Hmm.  That's interesting.  Do you want me to feel badly about myself?  If so, why?  I'm not costing the American people billions of dollars in health related expenses.  I take care of myself and my body.



Just like you have the right to feel good about yourself so does anyone else....despite what you think. Thats the entire point of your article.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, let me get this straight, I am a bad person for thinking highly of myself and others are really within their rights to speak about me in such a way because I have some self esteem?  Hmm.  That's interesting.  Do you want me to feel badly about myself?  If so, why?  I'm not costing the American people billions of dollars in health related expenses.  I take care of myself and my body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like you have the right to feel good about yourself so does anyone else....despite what you think. Thats the entire point of your article.
Click to expand...


But I take care of my body.  I am not costing the American people billions of dollars.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> There is nothing wrong with this topic.  It is a perfectly legitimate topic about a problem that America is facing currently and will be in the future as well.  If you do not like the topic, then feel free to not comment on it.  If you want to have a sane and logical discussion about the topic, then I am all ears!
> 
> 10 Flabbergasting Costs of America's Obesity Epidemic - Motley Fool
> 
> SILVER SPRING, MD – April 11, 2013 – As was reported in a recent edition of The Motley Fool, obesity is costing us big time!  Since 1960, the number of obese Americans has tripled.  What?  Tripled, yes!!  And six times more Americans are now extremely obese than 50 years ago. Unfortunately, everyone is paying for this obesity epidemic. How much? Here are 10 shocking numbers related to the costs of obesity:
> 
> 
> *$190 billion* -- That's the amount of added medical costs every year that are estimated to stem from obesity-related problems. It’s nearly 21% of total U.S. health care costs.
> *105%* -- According to a study conducted by the Brookings Institution, this is the increased amount that obese Americans pay for prescription drugs compared to individuals who aren't obese.
> *$3.4 billion* -- Cars are burning around 938 million gallons of gasoline per year more than they would if Americans weighed what they did in 1960.
> *$164 billion* -- The Society of Actuaries estimates that U.S. employers are losing this amount in productivity each year due to obesity-related issues with employees.
> *$6.4 billion* -- Every year, this amount is estimated to be lost due to employee absenteeism related to obesity.
> *$1 billion* -- U.S. airlines are consuming an extra 350 million gallons of fuel per year due to overweight passengers.
> *$14.3 billion* -- This is how much childhood obesity costs the U.S. each year, according to a published study from the Brookings Institution.
> *$62 billion* -- Medicare and Medicaid are spending nearly this amount every year on obesity-related costs.
> *$66 billion* -- Columbia University researchers say that if current trends don't change, annul obesity-related medical costs in the U.S. could increase this amount by 2030.
> *$580 billion* -- The Robert Wood Johnson Foundation predicts that annual economic productivity loss due to obesity could hit this staggering amount by 2030 unless the current situation changes.
> “These are bills that we can’t afford to pay,” said Jim Baugh, founder of PHIT America, a cause designed to create a _Movement for a Fit and Healthy America._  “PHIT America has solutions to helping the U.S. overcome the obesity epidemic.  It all starts with regular physical activity and getting daily PE back in schools. You will soon read about new eye opening research findings that lack of exercise Is the main culprit in startling rise of childhood obesity.
> 
> - See more at: 10 Flabbergasting Costs of America's Obesity Epidemic - Motley Fool



This is what should have been in the OP instead of an article about self acceptance.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, let me get this straight, I am a bad person for thinking highly of myself and others are really within their rights to speak about me in such a way because I have some self esteem?  Hmm.  That's interesting.  Do you want me to feel badly about myself?  If so, why?  I'm not costing the American people billions of dollars in health related expenses.  I take care of myself and my body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like you have the right to feel good about yourself so does anyone else....despite what you think. Thats the entire point of your article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But I take care of my body.  I am not costing the American people billions of dollars.
Click to expand...

What does that have to do with people accepting themselves?


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt they are "glorifying" being fat - but I think it's a whole lot better to feel positive about their body image than shameful and depressed.  There's something called compassion that is distinctly lacking in this conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what the article is about.  Glorifying being obese and saying that fat is attractive.  Trying to tell people that they should just accept that fat people are going to be fat.  Well, to me this is no different than smoking.  Of course, people can smoke, but I can post my opinions on how unhealthy it really is for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fat women can be attractive.  Admitting that is not "gloryfying" anything - it's just stating a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To me it is no different than saying smokers can be attractive, so what is your point?  The fact is that people do not have to "accept" being fat and that most of those who are overweight are more than capable of losing weight if they so choose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but your being "tired" of hearing that fat women can be beautiful isn't talking about their health.
> 
> people should be encouraged to be healthy. but your "offense" at fat people is kind of an overreaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What really kills me is that she doesnt understand the article she used to support her argument about obesity being unhealthy is actually about people empowering themselves and has nothing to do with glorifying being overweight.  Its about self acceptance.
Click to expand...


No, I'm sorry.  This woman is a known poster in the Facebook world too.  She glorifies being fat as a "body type" that should be accepted.  This is not her first blog.


----------



## Defiant1

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, let me get this straight, I am a bad person for thinking highly of myself and others are really within their rights to speak about me in such a way because I have some self esteem?  Hmm.  That's interesting.  Do you want me to feel badly about myself?  If so, why?  I'm not costing the American people billions of dollars in health related expenses.  I take care of myself and my body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like you have the right to feel good about yourself so does anyone else....despite what you think. Thats the entire point of your article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But I take care of my body.  I am not costing the American people billions of dollars.
Click to expand...


How do you figure obesity costs the American people billions of dollars?


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with this topic.  It is a perfectly legitimate topic about a problem that America is facing currently and will be in the future as well.  If you do not like the topic, then feel free to not comment on it.  If you want to have a sane and logical discussion about the topic, then I am all ears!
> 
> 10 Flabbergasting Costs of America's Obesity Epidemic - Motley Fool
> 
> SILVER SPRING, MD – April 11, 2013 – As was reported in a recent edition of The Motley Fool, obesity is costing us big time!  Since 1960, the number of obese Americans has tripled.  What?  Tripled, yes!!  And six times more Americans are now extremely obese than 50 years ago. Unfortunately, everyone is paying for this obesity epidemic. How much? Here are 10 shocking numbers related to the costs of obesity:
> 
> 
> *$190 billion* -- That's the amount of added medical costs every year that are estimated to stem from obesity-related problems. It’s nearly 21% of total U.S. health care costs.
> *105%* -- According to a study conducted by the Brookings Institution, this is the increased amount that obese Americans pay for prescription drugs compared to individuals who aren't obese.
> *$3.4 billion* -- Cars are burning around 938 million gallons of gasoline per year more than they would if Americans weighed what they did in 1960.
> *$164 billion* -- The Society of Actuaries estimates that U.S. employers are losing this amount in productivity each year due to obesity-related issues with employees.
> *$6.4 billion* -- Every year, this amount is estimated to be lost due to employee absenteeism related to obesity.
> *$1 billion* -- U.S. airlines are consuming an extra 350 million gallons of fuel per year due to overweight passengers.
> *$14.3 billion* -- This is how much childhood obesity costs the U.S. each year, according to a published study from the Brookings Institution.
> *$62 billion* -- Medicare and Medicaid are spending nearly this amount every year on obesity-related costs.
> *$66 billion* -- Columbia University researchers say that if current trends don't change, annul obesity-related medical costs in the U.S. could increase this amount by 2030.
> *$580 billion* -- The Robert Wood Johnson Foundation predicts that annual economic productivity loss due to obesity could hit this staggering amount by 2030 unless the current situation changes.
> “These are bills that we can’t afford to pay,” said Jim Baugh, founder of PHIT America, a cause designed to create a _Movement for a Fit and Healthy America._  “PHIT America has solutions to helping the U.S. overcome the obesity epidemic.  It all starts with regular physical activity and getting daily PE back in schools. You will soon read about new eye opening research findings that lack of exercise Is the main culprit in startling rise of childhood obesity.
> 
> - See more at: 10 Flabbergasting Costs of America's Obesity Epidemic - Motley Fool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what should have been in the OP instead of an article about self acceptance.
Click to expand...


Well, it seems to me that people are MUCH more interested in my opinion about fat people than the actual problem, which IS the fat people.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is what the article is about.  Glorifying being obese and saying that fat is attractive.  Trying to tell people that they should just accept that fat people are going to be fat.  Well, to me this is no different than smoking.  Of course, people can smoke, but I can post my opinions on how unhealthy it really is for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fat women can be attractive.  Admitting that is not "gloryfying" anything - it's just stating a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To me it is no different than saying smokers can be attractive, so what is your point?  The fact is that people do not have to "accept" being fat and that most of those who are overweight are more than capable of losing weight if they so choose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but your being "tired" of hearing that fat women can be beautiful isn't talking about their health.
> 
> people should be encouraged to be healthy. but your "offense" at fat people is kind of an overreaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What really kills me is that she doesnt understand the article she used to support her argument about obesity being unhealthy is actually about people empowering themselves and has nothing to do with glorifying being overweight.  Its about self acceptance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm sorry.  This woman is a known poster in the Facebook world too.  She glorifies being fat as a "body type" that should be accepted.  This is not her first blog.
Click to expand...


It should be accepted. There is no reason in the world why it shouldnt.


----------



## ChrisL

Defiant1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, let me get this straight, I am a bad person for thinking highly of myself and others are really within their rights to speak about me in such a way because I have some self esteem?  Hmm.  That's interesting.  Do you want me to feel badly about myself?  If so, why?  I'm not costing the American people billions of dollars in health related expenses.  I take care of myself and my body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like you have the right to feel good about yourself so does anyone else....despite what you think. Thats the entire point of your article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But I take care of my body.  I am not costing the American people billions of dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you figure obesity costs the American people billions of dollars?
Click to expand...


Did you not read the post you JUST quoted?  Lol.  

10 Flabbergasting Costs of America's Obesity Epidemic - Motley Fool


*$190 billion* -- That's the amount of added medical costs every year that are estimated to stem from obesity-related problems. It’s nearly 21% of total U.S. health care costs.

*105%* -- According to a study conducted by the Brookings Institution, this is the increased amount that obese Americans pay for prescription drugs compared to individuals who aren't obese.

*$3.4 billion* -- Cars are burning around 938 million gallons of gasoline per year more than they would if Americans weighed what they did in 1960.

*$164 billion* -- The Society of Actuaries estimates that U.S. employers are losing this amount in productivity each year due to obesity-related issues with employees.

*$6.4 billion* -- Every year, this amount is estimated to be lost due to employee absenteeism related to obesity.

*$1 billion* -- U.S. airlines are consuming an extra 350 million gallons of fuel per year due to overweight passengers.

*$14.3 billion* -- This is how much childhood obesity costs the U.S. each year, according to a published study from the Brookings Institution.

*$62 billion* -- Medicare and Medicaid are spending nearly this amount every year on obesity-related costs.

*$66 billion* -- Columbia University researchers say that if current trends don't change, annul obesity-related medical costs in the U.S. could increase this amount by 2030.

*$580 billion* -- The Robert Wood Johnson Foundation predicts that annual economic productivity loss due to obesity could hit this staggering amount by 2030 unless the current situation changes.
- See more at: 10 Flabbergasting Costs of America's Obesity Epidemic - Motley Fool


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with this topic.  It is a perfectly legitimate topic about a problem that America is facing currently and will be in the future as well.  If you do not like the topic, then feel free to not comment on it.  If you want to have a sane and logical discussion about the topic, then I am all ears!
> 
> 10 Flabbergasting Costs of America's Obesity Epidemic - Motley Fool
> 
> SILVER SPRING, MD – April 11, 2013 – As was reported in a recent edition of The Motley Fool, obesity is costing us big time!  Since 1960, the number of obese Americans has tripled.  What?  Tripled, yes!!  And six times more Americans are now extremely obese than 50 years ago. Unfortunately, everyone is paying for this obesity epidemic. How much? Here are 10 shocking numbers related to the costs of obesity:
> 
> 
> *$190 billion* -- That's the amount of added medical costs every year that are estimated to stem from obesity-related problems. It’s nearly 21% of total U.S. health care costs.
> *105%* -- According to a study conducted by the Brookings Institution, this is the increased amount that obese Americans pay for prescription drugs compared to individuals who aren't obese.
> *$3.4 billion* -- Cars are burning around 938 million gallons of gasoline per year more than they would if Americans weighed what they did in 1960.
> *$164 billion* -- The Society of Actuaries estimates that U.S. employers are losing this amount in productivity each year due to obesity-related issues with employees.
> *$6.4 billion* -- Every year, this amount is estimated to be lost due to employee absenteeism related to obesity.
> *$1 billion* -- U.S. airlines are consuming an extra 350 million gallons of fuel per year due to overweight passengers.
> *$14.3 billion* -- This is how much childhood obesity costs the U.S. each year, according to a published study from the Brookings Institution.
> *$62 billion* -- Medicare and Medicaid are spending nearly this amount every year on obesity-related costs.
> *$66 billion* -- Columbia University researchers say that if current trends don't change, annul obesity-related medical costs in the U.S. could increase this amount by 2030.
> *$580 billion* -- The Robert Wood Johnson Foundation predicts that annual economic productivity loss due to obesity could hit this staggering amount by 2030 unless the current situation changes.
> “These are bills that we can’t afford to pay,” said Jim Baugh, founder of PHIT America, a cause designed to create a _Movement for a Fit and Healthy America._  “PHIT America has solutions to helping the U.S. overcome the obesity epidemic.  It all starts with regular physical activity and getting daily PE back in schools. You will soon read about new eye opening research findings that lack of exercise Is the main culprit in startling rise of childhood obesity.
> 
> - See more at: 10 Flabbergasting Costs of America's Obesity Epidemic - Motley Fool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what should have been in the OP instead of an article about self acceptance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it seems to me that people are MUCH more interested in my opinion about fat people than the actual problem, which IS the fat people.
Click to expand...


Thats because the article you used is about people accepting themselves and the title of your thread is your opinion. Basically you stated your opinion about what is beautiful/attractive as if it was a fact.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fat women can be attractive.  Admitting that is not "gloryfying" anything - it's just stating a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me it is no different than saying smokers can be attractive, so what is your point?  The fact is that people do not have to "accept" being fat and that most of those who are overweight are more than capable of losing weight if they so choose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but your being "tired" of hearing that fat women can be beautiful isn't talking about their health.
> 
> people should be encouraged to be healthy. but your "offense" at fat people is kind of an overreaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What really kills me is that she doesnt understand the article she used to support her argument about obesity being unhealthy is actually about people empowering themselves and has nothing to do with glorifying being overweight.  Its about self acceptance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm sorry.  This woman is a known poster in the Facebook world too.  She glorifies being fat as a "body type" that should be accepted.  This is not her first blog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It should be accepted. There is no reason in the world why it shouldnt.
Click to expand...


My post #594 is why it should not be accepted.  Not to mention, it looks terrible too.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with this topic.  It is a perfectly legitimate topic about a problem that America is facing currently and will be in the future as well.  If you do not like the topic, then feel free to not comment on it.  If you want to have a sane and logical discussion about the topic, then I am all ears!
> 
> 10 Flabbergasting Costs of America's Obesity Epidemic - Motley Fool
> 
> SILVER SPRING, MD – April 11, 2013 – As was reported in a recent edition of The Motley Fool, obesity is costing us big time!  Since 1960, the number of obese Americans has tripled.  What?  Tripled, yes!!  And six times more Americans are now extremely obese than 50 years ago. Unfortunately, everyone is paying for this obesity epidemic. How much? Here are 10 shocking numbers related to the costs of obesity:
> 
> 
> *$190 billion* -- That's the amount of added medical costs every year that are estimated to stem from obesity-related problems. It’s nearly 21% of total U.S. health care costs.
> *105%* -- According to a study conducted by the Brookings Institution, this is the increased amount that obese Americans pay for prescription drugs compared to individuals who aren't obese.
> *$3.4 billion* -- Cars are burning around 938 million gallons of gasoline per year more than they would if Americans weighed what they did in 1960.
> *$164 billion* -- The Society of Actuaries estimates that U.S. employers are losing this amount in productivity each year due to obesity-related issues with employees.
> *$6.4 billion* -- Every year, this amount is estimated to be lost due to employee absenteeism related to obesity.
> *$1 billion* -- U.S. airlines are consuming an extra 350 million gallons of fuel per year due to overweight passengers.
> *$14.3 billion* -- This is how much childhood obesity costs the U.S. each year, according to a published study from the Brookings Institution.
> *$62 billion* -- Medicare and Medicaid are spending nearly this amount every year on obesity-related costs.
> *$66 billion* -- Columbia University researchers say that if current trends don't change, annul obesity-related medical costs in the U.S. could increase this amount by 2030.
> *$580 billion* -- The Robert Wood Johnson Foundation predicts that annual economic productivity loss due to obesity could hit this staggering amount by 2030 unless the current situation changes.
> “These are bills that we can’t afford to pay,” said Jim Baugh, founder of PHIT America, a cause designed to create a _Movement for a Fit and Healthy America._  “PHIT America has solutions to helping the U.S. overcome the obesity epidemic.  It all starts with regular physical activity and getting daily PE back in schools. You will soon read about new eye opening research findings that lack of exercise Is the main culprit in startling rise of childhood obesity.
> 
> - See more at: 10 Flabbergasting Costs of America's Obesity Epidemic - Motley Fool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what should have been in the OP instead of an article about self acceptance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it seems to me that people are MUCH more interested in my opinion about fat people than the actual problem, which IS the fat people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats because the article you used is about people accepting themselves and the title of your thread. Basically you stated your opinion about what is beautiful/attractive as if it was a fact.
Click to expand...


Right.  I never claimed my opinion was a fact, but I have certainly posted enough facts to support my position.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> To me it is no different than saying smokers can be attractive, so what is your point?  The fact is that people do not have to "accept" being fat and that most of those who are overweight are more than capable of losing weight if they so choose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but your being "tired" of hearing that fat women can be beautiful isn't talking about their health.
> 
> people should be encouraged to be healthy. but your "offense" at fat people is kind of an overreaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What really kills me is that she doesnt understand the article she used to support her argument about obesity being unhealthy is actually about people empowering themselves and has nothing to do with glorifying being overweight.  Its about self acceptance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm sorry.  This woman is a known poster in the Facebook world too.  She glorifies being fat as a "body type" that should be accepted.  This is not her first blog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It should be accepted. There is no reason in the world why it shouldnt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My post #594 is why it should not be accepted.  Not to mention, it looks terrible too.
Click to expand...

Thats not a reason to not accept being overweight.  Again you are only offering your opinion.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with this topic.  It is a perfectly legitimate topic about a problem that America is facing currently and will be in the future as well.  If you do not like the topic, then feel free to not comment on it.  If you want to have a sane and logical discussion about the topic, then I am all ears!
> 
> 10 Flabbergasting Costs of America's Obesity Epidemic - Motley Fool
> 
> SILVER SPRING, MD – April 11, 2013 – As was reported in a recent edition of The Motley Fool, obesity is costing us big time!  Since 1960, the number of obese Americans has tripled.  What?  Tripled, yes!!  And six times more Americans are now extremely obese than 50 years ago. Unfortunately, everyone is paying for this obesity epidemic. How much? Here are 10 shocking numbers related to the costs of obesity:
> 
> 
> *$190 billion* -- That's the amount of added medical costs every year that are estimated to stem from obesity-related problems. It’s nearly 21% of total U.S. health care costs.
> *105%* -- According to a study conducted by the Brookings Institution, this is the increased amount that obese Americans pay for prescription drugs compared to individuals who aren't obese.
> *$3.4 billion* -- Cars are burning around 938 million gallons of gasoline per year more than they would if Americans weighed what they did in 1960.
> *$164 billion* -- The Society of Actuaries estimates that U.S. employers are losing this amount in productivity each year due to obesity-related issues with employees.
> *$6.4 billion* -- Every year, this amount is estimated to be lost due to employee absenteeism related to obesity.
> *$1 billion* -- U.S. airlines are consuming an extra 350 million gallons of fuel per year due to overweight passengers.
> *$14.3 billion* -- This is how much childhood obesity costs the U.S. each year, according to a published study from the Brookings Institution.
> *$62 billion* -- Medicare and Medicaid are spending nearly this amount every year on obesity-related costs.
> *$66 billion* -- Columbia University researchers say that if current trends don't change, annul obesity-related medical costs in the U.S. could increase this amount by 2030.
> *$580 billion* -- The Robert Wood Johnson Foundation predicts that annual economic productivity loss due to obesity could hit this staggering amount by 2030 unless the current situation changes.
> “These are bills that we can’t afford to pay,” said Jim Baugh, founder of PHIT America, a cause designed to create a _Movement for a Fit and Healthy America._  “PHIT America has solutions to helping the U.S. overcome the obesity epidemic.  It all starts with regular physical activity and getting daily PE back in schools. You will soon read about new eye opening research findings that lack of exercise Is the main culprit in startling rise of childhood obesity.
> 
> - See more at: 10 Flabbergasting Costs of America's Obesity Epidemic - Motley Fool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what should have been in the OP instead of an article about self acceptance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it seems to me that people are MUCH more interested in my opinion about fat people than the actual problem, which IS the fat people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats because the article you used is about people accepting themselves and the title of your thread. Basically you stated your opinion about what is beautiful/attractive as if it was a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right.  I never claimed my opinion was a fact, but I have certainly posted enough facts to support my position.
Click to expand...

If I have it correct your position is that being overweight is unhealthy and puts a strain on our healthcare system.  Your opinion on whats beautiful has zero to do with that fact. You should separate your opinion from your facts.


----------



## jillian

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, let me get this straight, I am a bad person for thinking highly of myself and others are really within their rights to speak about me in such a way because I have some self esteem?  Hmm.  That's interesting.  Do you want me to feel badly about myself?  If so, why?  I'm not costing the American people billions of dollars in health related expenses.  I take care of myself and my body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like you have the right to feel good about yourself so does anyone else....despite what you think. Thats the entire point of your article.
Click to expand...


and that is the ultimate point that she's missing. I can't imagine how badly an overweight person would feel reading this thread and I don't see any reason to intentionally destroy people's self-esteem. everyone should feel good about themselves and their accomplishments. beauty is superficial and passes. ugly inside is forever.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> but your being "tired" of hearing that fat women can be beautiful isn't talking about their health.
> 
> people should be encouraged to be healthy. but your "offense" at fat people is kind of an overreaction.
> 
> 
> 
> What really kills me is that she doesnt understand the article she used to support her argument about obesity being unhealthy is actually about people empowering themselves and has nothing to do with glorifying being overweight.  Its about self acceptance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm sorry.  This woman is a known poster in the Facebook world too.  She glorifies being fat as a "body type" that should be accepted.  This is not her first blog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It should be accepted. There is no reason in the world why it shouldnt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My post #594 is why it should not be accepted.  Not to mention, it looks terrible too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not a reason to not accept being overweight.  Again you are only offering your opinion.
Click to expand...


Yes, those are plenty of good reasons to not accept it.  People can change it if they want to in most instances.  They are costing us an extraordinary amount of money and children are getting sick with obesity-related diseases.  THAT is certainly a problem.  Doctors have determined that obesity is just as, if not more, dangerous than smoking.  Do you think smoking should be "accepted" too?  Should we say "yay for smokers!!" because we don't want to "hurt their feelings?"


----------



## ChrisL

jillian said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, let me get this straight, I am a bad person for thinking highly of myself and others are really within their rights to speak about me in such a way because I have some self esteem?  Hmm.  That's interesting.  Do you want me to feel badly about myself?  If so, why?  I'm not costing the American people billions of dollars in health related expenses.  I take care of myself and my body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like you have the right to feel good about yourself so does anyone else....despite what you think. Thats the entire point of your article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and that is the ultimate point that she's missing. I can't imagine how badly an overweight person would feel reading this thread and I don't see any reason to intentionally destroy people's self-esteem. everyone should feel good about themselves and their accomplishments. beauty is superficial and passes. ugly inside is forever.
Click to expand...


It is not better than smoking and very costly to all of us and is something that, in most cases, can certainly be changed.  Sorry, those are facts.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with this topic.  It is a perfectly legitimate topic about a problem that America is facing currently and will be in the future as well.  If you do not like the topic, then feel free to not comment on it.  If you want to have a sane and logical discussion about the topic, then I am all ears!
> 
> 10 Flabbergasting Costs of America's Obesity Epidemic - Motley Fool
> 
> SILVER SPRING, MD – April 11, 2013 – As was reported in a recent edition of The Motley Fool, obesity is costing us big time!  Since 1960, the number of obese Americans has tripled.  What?  Tripled, yes!!  And six times more Americans are now extremely obese than 50 years ago. Unfortunately, everyone is paying for this obesity epidemic. How much? Here are 10 shocking numbers related to the costs of obesity:
> 
> 
> *$190 billion* -- That's the amount of added medical costs every year that are estimated to stem from obesity-related problems. It’s nearly 21% of total U.S. health care costs.
> *105%* -- According to a study conducted by the Brookings Institution, this is the increased amount that obese Americans pay for prescription drugs compared to individuals who aren't obese.
> *$3.4 billion* -- Cars are burning around 938 million gallons of gasoline per year more than they would if Americans weighed what they did in 1960.
> *$164 billion* -- The Society of Actuaries estimates that U.S. employers are losing this amount in productivity each year due to obesity-related issues with employees.
> *$6.4 billion* -- Every year, this amount is estimated to be lost due to employee absenteeism related to obesity.
> *$1 billion* -- U.S. airlines are consuming an extra 350 million gallons of fuel per year due to overweight passengers.
> *$14.3 billion* -- This is how much childhood obesity costs the U.S. each year, according to a published study from the Brookings Institution.
> *$62 billion* -- Medicare and Medicaid are spending nearly this amount every year on obesity-related costs.
> *$66 billion* -- Columbia University researchers say that if current trends don't change, annul obesity-related medical costs in the U.S. could increase this amount by 2030.
> *$580 billion* -- The Robert Wood Johnson Foundation predicts that annual economic productivity loss due to obesity could hit this staggering amount by 2030 unless the current situation changes.
> “These are bills that we can’t afford to pay,” said Jim Baugh, founder of PHIT America, a cause designed to create a _Movement for a Fit and Healthy America._  “PHIT America has solutions to helping the U.S. overcome the obesity epidemic.  It all starts with regular physical activity and getting daily PE back in schools. You will soon read about new eye opening research findings that lack of exercise Is the main culprit in startling rise of childhood obesity.
> 
> - See more at: 10 Flabbergasting Costs of America's Obesity Epidemic - Motley Fool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what should have been in the OP instead of an article about self acceptance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it seems to me that people are MUCH more interested in my opinion about fat people than the actual problem, which IS the fat people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats because the article you used is about people accepting themselves and the title of your thread. Basically you stated your opinion about what is beautiful/attractive as if it was a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right.  I never claimed my opinion was a fact, but I have certainly posted enough facts to support my position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I have it correct your position is that being overweight is unhealthy and puts a strain on our healthcare system.  Your opinion on whats beautiful has zero to do with that fact. You should separate your opinion from your facts.
Click to expand...


Um, no.  That is what this place is for.  I can express my opinions all I want.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What really kills me is that she doesnt understand the article she used to support her argument about obesity being unhealthy is actually about people empowering themselves and has nothing to do with glorifying being overweight.  Its about self acceptance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm sorry.  This woman is a known poster in the Facebook world too.  She glorifies being fat as a "body type" that should be accepted.  This is not her first blog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It should be accepted. There is no reason in the world why it shouldnt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My post #594 is why it should not be accepted.  Not to mention, it looks terrible too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not a reason to not accept being overweight.  Again you are only offering your opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, those are plenty of good reasons to not accept it.  People can change it if they want to in most instances.  They are costing us an extraordinary amount of money and children are getting sick with obesity-related diseases.  THAT is certainly a problem.  Doctors have determined that obesity is just as, if not more, dangerous than smoking.  Do you think smoking should be "accepted" too?  Should we say "yay for smokers!!" because we don't want to "hurt their feelings?"
Click to expand...

None of that is a good reason to encourage people to have low self esteem.


----------



## ChrisL

jillian said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, let me get this straight, I am a bad person for thinking highly of myself and others are really within their rights to speak about me in such a way because I have some self esteem?  Hmm.  That's interesting.  Do you want me to feel badly about myself?  If so, why?  I'm not costing the American people billions of dollars in health related expenses.  I take care of myself and my body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like you have the right to feel good about yourself so does anyone else....despite what you think. Thats the entire point of your article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and that is the ultimate point that she's missing. I can't imagine how badly an overweight person would feel reading this thread and I don't see any reason to intentionally destroy people's self-esteem. everyone should feel good about themselves and their accomplishments. beauty is superficial and passes. ugly inside is forever.
Click to expand...


Yet you applaud some disgusting troll for making the disgusting comments he has made about me?  That is laughable.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm sorry.  This woman is a known poster in the Facebook world too.  She glorifies being fat as a "body type" that should be accepted.  This is not her first blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It should be accepted. There is no reason in the world why it shouldnt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My post #594 is why it should not be accepted.  Not to mention, it looks terrible too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not a reason to not accept being overweight.  Again you are only offering your opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, those are plenty of good reasons to not accept it.  People can change it if they want to in most instances.  They are costing us an extraordinary amount of money and children are getting sick with obesity-related diseases.  THAT is certainly a problem.  Doctors have determined that obesity is just as, if not more, dangerous than smoking.  Do you think smoking should be "accepted" too?  Should we say "yay for smokers!!" because we don't want to "hurt their feelings?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of that is a good reason to encourage people to have low self esteem.
Click to expand...


I disagree.  You should not feel "good" about being overweight and unhealthy.  That isn't helping anyone.  It is totally unproductive.  This is a REAL problem when 1 in three children are obese and many are suffering from obesity-related illnesses.  That is unacceptable, whether or not it hurts someone's feelings is really NOT what is most important.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what should have been in the OP instead of an article about self acceptance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it seems to me that people are MUCH more interested in my opinion about fat people than the actual problem, which IS the fat people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats because the article you used is about people accepting themselves and the title of your thread. Basically you stated your opinion about what is beautiful/attractive as if it was a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right.  I never claimed my opinion was a fact, but I have certainly posted enough facts to support my position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I have it correct your position is that being overweight is unhealthy and puts a strain on our healthcare system.  Your opinion on whats beautiful has zero to do with that fact. You should separate your opinion from your facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, no.  That is what this place is for.  I can express my opinions all I want.
Click to expand...

Then dont get upset when people are "MUCH more interested" in your opinion.  Your argument is lost in the mess of your opinion, your title, and supporting article. Get it together woman.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it seems to me that people are MUCH more interested in my opinion about fat people than the actual problem, which IS the fat people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats because the article you used is about people accepting themselves and the title of your thread. Basically you stated your opinion about what is beautiful/attractive as if it was a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right.  I never claimed my opinion was a fact, but I have certainly posted enough facts to support my position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I have it correct your position is that being overweight is unhealthy and puts a strain on our healthcare system.  Your opinion on whats beautiful has zero to do with that fact. You should separate your opinion from your facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, no.  That is what this place is for.  I can express my opinions all I want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then dont get upset when people are "MUCH more interested" in your opinion.  Your argument is lost in the mess of your opinion, your title, and supporting article. Get it together woman.
Click to expand...


I'm sorry, but my opinion is not costing us billions of dollars.  I am just a woman on a message board making a point.  If you want to take it so personally, I'm sorry but that is really not the important issue here.


----------



## jillian

ChrisL said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, let me get this straight, I am a bad person for thinking highly of myself and others are really within their rights to speak about me in such a way because I have some self esteem?  Hmm.  That's interesting.  Do you want me to feel badly about myself?  If so, why?  I'm not costing the American people billions of dollars in health related expenses.  I take care of myself and my body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like you have the right to feel good about yourself so does anyone else....despite what you think. Thats the entire point of your article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and that is the ultimate point that she's missing. I can't imagine how badly an overweight person would feel reading this thread and I don't see any reason to intentionally destroy people's self-esteem. everyone should feel good about themselves and their accomplishments. beauty is superficial and passes. ugly inside is forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not better than smoking and very costly to all of us and is something that, in most cases, can certainly be changed.  Sorry, those are facts.
Click to expand...


which has nothing to do with either the tone or title of your thread.

you said what you said. trying to pretend you didn't is silly. as you are entitled to your opinion, the rest of us are entitled to our opinions about what you wrote.

you can accept that or not. I don't really care.

and I have work to do now... stop whining.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> It should be accepted. There is no reason in the world why it shouldnt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My post #594 is why it should not be accepted.  Not to mention, it looks terrible too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not a reason to not accept being overweight.  Again you are only offering your opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, those are plenty of good reasons to not accept it.  People can change it if they want to in most instances.  They are costing us an extraordinary amount of money and children are getting sick with obesity-related diseases.  THAT is certainly a problem.  Doctors have determined that obesity is just as, if not more, dangerous than smoking.  Do you think smoking should be "accepted" too?  Should we say "yay for smokers!!" because we don't want to "hurt their feelings?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of that is a good reason to encourage people to have low self esteem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  You should not feel "good" about being overweight and unhealthy.  That isn't helping anyone.  It is totally unproductive.  This is a REAL problem when 1 in three children are obese and many are suffering from obesity-related illnesses.  That is unacceptable, whether or not it hurts someone's feelings is really NOT what is most important.
Click to expand...

You claimed you were in the medical field. Tell me what is one of if not the most important things in a patients recovery from anything?   I'll answer that for you. Attitude.


----------



## ChrisL

jillian said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, let me get this straight, I am a bad person for thinking highly of myself and others are really within their rights to speak about me in such a way because I have some self esteem?  Hmm.  That's interesting.  Do you want me to feel badly about myself?  If so, why?  I'm not costing the American people billions of dollars in health related expenses.  I take care of myself and my body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like you have the right to feel good about yourself so does anyone else....despite what you think. Thats the entire point of your article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and that is the ultimate point that she's missing. I can't imagine how badly an overweight person would feel reading this thread and I don't see any reason to intentionally destroy people's self-esteem. everyone should feel good about themselves and their accomplishments. beauty is superficial and passes. ugly inside is forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not better than smoking and very costly to all of us and is something that, in most cases, can certainly be changed.  Sorry, those are facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which has nothing to do with either the tone or title of your thread.
> 
> you said what you said. trying to pretend you didn't is silly. as you are entitled to your opinion, the rest of us are entitled to our opinions about what you wrote.
> 
> you can accept that or not. I don't really care.
> 
> and I have work to do now... stop whining.
Click to expand...


I said what?  Obesity is not beautiful?  Is that what has you all upset with me?    Lol.  Now THAT is silly.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My post #594 is why it should not be accepted.  Not to mention, it looks terrible too.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not a reason to not accept being overweight.  Again you are only offering your opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, those are plenty of good reasons to not accept it.  People can change it if they want to in most instances.  They are costing us an extraordinary amount of money and children are getting sick with obesity-related diseases.  THAT is certainly a problem.  Doctors have determined that obesity is just as, if not more, dangerous than smoking.  Do you think smoking should be "accepted" too?  Should we say "yay for smokers!!" because we don't want to "hurt their feelings?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of that is a good reason to encourage people to have low self esteem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  You should not feel "good" about being overweight and unhealthy.  That isn't helping anyone.  It is totally unproductive.  This is a REAL problem when 1 in three children are obese and many are suffering from obesity-related illnesses.  That is unacceptable, whether or not it hurts someone's feelings is really NOT what is most important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claimed you were in the medical field. Tell me what is one of if not the most important things in a patients recovery from anything?   I'll answer that for you. Attitude.
Click to expand...


I don't work with patients.  I type legal medical documents, from admissions, histories and physicals, operative notes, clinic notes, discharge summaries, letters, etc., etc.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats because the article you used is about people accepting themselves and the title of your thread. Basically you stated your opinion about what is beautiful/attractive as if it was a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  I never claimed my opinion was a fact, but I have certainly posted enough facts to support my position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I have it correct your position is that being overweight is unhealthy and puts a strain on our healthcare system.  Your opinion on whats beautiful has zero to do with that fact. You should separate your opinion from your facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, no.  That is what this place is for.  I can express my opinions all I want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then dont get upset when people are "MUCH more interested" in your opinion.  Your argument is lost in the mess of your opinion, your title, and supporting article. Get it together woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but my opinion is not costing us billions of dollars.  I am just a woman on a message board making a point.  If you want to take it so personally, I'm sorry but that is really not the important issue here.
Click to expand...

Youre the only one taking it personally. I'm actually laughing at you. No one said your opinion is costing us billions of dollars. However you and others with the same opinion are responsible for people with low self esteem. How much do you think that costs us?


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not a reason to not accept being overweight.  Again you are only offering your opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, those are plenty of good reasons to not accept it.  People can change it if they want to in most instances.  They are costing us an extraordinary amount of money and children are getting sick with obesity-related diseases.  THAT is certainly a problem.  Doctors have determined that obesity is just as, if not more, dangerous than smoking.  Do you think smoking should be "accepted" too?  Should we say "yay for smokers!!" because we don't want to "hurt their feelings?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of that is a good reason to encourage people to have low self esteem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  You should not feel "good" about being overweight and unhealthy.  That isn't helping anyone.  It is totally unproductive.  This is a REAL problem when 1 in three children are obese and many are suffering from obesity-related illnesses.  That is unacceptable, whether or not it hurts someone's feelings is really NOT what is most important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claimed you were in the medical field. Tell me what is one of if not the most important things in a patients recovery from anything?   I'll answer that for you. Attitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't work with patients.  I type legal medical documents, from admissions, histories and physicals, operative notes, clinic notes, discharge summaries, letters, etc., etc.
Click to expand...

No wonder you have no clue about self image. You are removed from the humanity of the medical field.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  I never claimed my opinion was a fact, but I have certainly posted enough facts to support my position.
> 
> 
> 
> If I have it correct your position is that being overweight is unhealthy and puts a strain on our healthcare system.  Your opinion on whats beautiful has zero to do with that fact. You should separate your opinion from your facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, no.  That is what this place is for.  I can express my opinions all I want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then dont get upset when people are "MUCH more interested" in your opinion.  Your argument is lost in the mess of your opinion, your title, and supporting article. Get it together woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but my opinion is not costing us billions of dollars.  I am just a woman on a message board making a point.  If you want to take it so personally, I'm sorry but that is really not the important issue here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre the only one taking it personally. I'm actually laughing at you. No one said your opinion is costing us billions of dollars. However you and others with the same opinion are responsible for people with low self esteem. How much do you think that costs us?
Click to expand...


I am not responsible for people's low self esteem.  People have low esteem because they don't feel good about themselves.  That doesn't have anything to do with me.  I don't go out of my way to be intentionally cruel when I see a fat person.  However, this is a message board where we are encouraged to share our opinions, and that is what I'm doing.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, those are plenty of good reasons to not accept it.  People can change it if they want to in most instances.  They are costing us an extraordinary amount of money and children are getting sick with obesity-related diseases.  THAT is certainly a problem.  Doctors have determined that obesity is just as, if not more, dangerous than smoking.  Do you think smoking should be "accepted" too?  Should we say "yay for smokers!!" because we don't want to "hurt their feelings?"
> 
> 
> 
> None of that is a good reason to encourage people to have low self esteem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  You should not feel "good" about being overweight and unhealthy.  That isn't helping anyone.  It is totally unproductive.  This is a REAL problem when 1 in three children are obese and many are suffering from obesity-related illnesses.  That is unacceptable, whether or not it hurts someone's feelings is really NOT what is most important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claimed you were in the medical field. Tell me what is one of if not the most important things in a patients recovery from anything?   I'll answer that for you. Attitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't work with patients.  I type legal medical documents, from admissions, histories and physicals, operative notes, clinic notes, discharge summaries, letters, etc., etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No wonder you have no clue about self image. You are removed from the humanity of the medical field.
Click to expand...


Not really.  I get to know a patient's entire history.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I have it correct your position is that being overweight is unhealthy and puts a strain on our healthcare system.  Your opinion on whats beautiful has zero to do with that fact. You should separate your opinion from your facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, no.  That is what this place is for.  I can express my opinions all I want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then dont get upset when people are "MUCH more interested" in your opinion.  Your argument is lost in the mess of your opinion, your title, and supporting article. Get it together woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but my opinion is not costing us billions of dollars.  I am just a woman on a message board making a point.  If you want to take it so personally, I'm sorry but that is really not the important issue here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre the only one taking it personally. I'm actually laughing at you. No one said your opinion is costing us billions of dollars. However you and others with the same opinion are responsible for people with low self esteem. How much do you think that costs us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not responsible for people's low self esteem.  People have low esteem because they don't feel good about themselves.  That doesn't have anything to do with me.  I don't go out of my way to be intentionally cruel when I see a fat person.  However, this is a message board where we are encouraged to share our opinions, and that is what I'm doing.
Click to expand...

People like you cause others that dont fight back to have low self esteem. Its an ugliness that obscures whatever physical beauty you may actually have.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of that is a good reason to encourage people to have low self esteem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  You should not feel "good" about being overweight and unhealthy.  That isn't helping anyone.  It is totally unproductive.  This is a REAL problem when 1 in three children are obese and many are suffering from obesity-related illnesses.  That is unacceptable, whether or not it hurts someone's feelings is really NOT what is most important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claimed you were in the medical field. Tell me what is one of if not the most important things in a patients recovery from anything?   I'll answer that for you. Attitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't work with patients.  I type legal medical documents, from admissions, histories and physicals, operative notes, clinic notes, discharge summaries, letters, etc., etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No wonder you have no clue about self image. You are removed from the humanity of the medical field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really.  I get to know a patient's entire history.
Click to expand...

By reading notes or talking to them and their family about how they feel and how they got to the point they are at?


----------



## Esmeralda

ChrisL said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just put it this way.  Men are not a problem for me.  I've always been able to get any man I've wanted.    Never had a problem in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone can find someone to sleep with.
> 
> *and i've generally found that people who grandstand about stuff like that on the internets are full of it.*
> 
> but if you need that. it's all good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree that people, in RL or on the internet, who make a big deal of how wonderful they are, whether it's looks or something else, usually have issues about that very thing.  If you have to tell people you are attractive and make it a big issue, something seems very false about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just defending myself against a weirdo on the internet who is obsessed with my appearance, where I live, how I live my life.  I don't really know what your issue is with that.  If you have a problem with that and think that it means something other than defending myself against . . . . some ridiculous internet troll, then I don't know what to say!  I find it shocking though.
Click to expand...

You are making a fool of  yourself.  My advice is to put him on ignore.  He will stop doing what he is doing when there is no response. Frankly, your comments about your looks indicate low self esteem.  Overall, your behavior on this thread is demeaning, to yourself.  That's my opinion.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, no.  That is what this place is for.  I can express my opinions all I want.
> 
> 
> 
> Then dont get upset when people are "MUCH more interested" in your opinion.  Your argument is lost in the mess of your opinion, your title, and supporting article. Get it together woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but my opinion is not costing us billions of dollars.  I am just a woman on a message board making a point.  If you want to take it so personally, I'm sorry but that is really not the important issue here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre the only one taking it personally. I'm actually laughing at you. No one said your opinion is costing us billions of dollars. However you and others with the same opinion are responsible for people with low self esteem. How much do you think that costs us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not responsible for people's low self esteem.  People have low esteem because they don't feel good about themselves.  That doesn't have anything to do with me.  I don't go out of my way to be intentionally cruel when I see a fat person.  However, this is a message board where we are encouraged to share our opinions, and that is what I'm doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People like you cause others that dont fight back to have low self esteem. Its an ugliness that obscures whatever physical beauty you may actually have.
Click to expand...


People like me?  I'm merely stating that I don't find obesity attractive.  I'm sure there are many people who are MUCH more cruel.  I'm just being honest.


----------



## ChrisL

Esmeralda said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just put it this way.  Men are not a problem for me.  I've always been able to get any man I've wanted.    Never had a problem in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone can find someone to sleep with.
> 
> *and i've generally found that people who grandstand about stuff like that on the internets are full of it.*
> 
> but if you need that. it's all good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree that people, in RL or on the internet, who make a big deal of how wonderful they are, whether it's looks or something else, usually have issues about that very thing.  If you have to tell people you are attractive and make it a big issue, something seems very false about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just defending myself against a weirdo on the internet who is obsessed with my appearance, where I live, how I live my life.  I don't really know what your issue is with that.  If you have a problem with that and think that it means something other than defending myself against . . . . some ridiculous internet troll, then I don't know what to say!  I find it shocking though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are making a fool of  yourself.  My advice is to put him on ignore.  He will stop doing what he is doing when there is no response. Frankly, your comments about your looks indicate low self esteem.  Overall, your behavior on this thread is demeaning, to yourself.  That's my opinion.
Click to expand...


I disagree with you completely.  You stand up to bullies.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  You should not feel "good" about being overweight and unhealthy.  That isn't helping anyone.  It is totally unproductive.  This is a REAL problem when 1 in three children are obese and many are suffering from obesity-related illnesses.  That is unacceptable, whether or not it hurts someone's feelings is really NOT what is most important.
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed you were in the medical field. Tell me what is one of if not the most important things in a patients recovery from anything?   I'll answer that for you. Attitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't work with patients.  I type legal medical documents, from admissions, histories and physicals, operative notes, clinic notes, discharge summaries, letters, etc., etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No wonder you have no clue about self image. You are removed from the humanity of the medical field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really.  I get to know a patient's entire history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By reading notes or talking to them and their family about how they feel and how they got to the point they are at?
Click to expand...


Look, you can either get all emotional about it, or you can accept that obesity is a REAL problem we are facing here in America.  We are raising a generation of sick kids because of it.  I'm sorry, but I see no need to get all weepy over a person who stuffs their face with junk food and refuses to get any exercise, and like it or not, those are the people who make up a LARGE portion of our obese people.  Just look at the children!  These kids aren't sick.  There is nothing wrong with them.  They are being raised by people who are also obese in a lot of cases and passing on their unhealthy habits to their children, and their kids are sick because of it!


----------



## ChrisL

Esmeralda said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just put it this way.  Men are not a problem for me.  I've always been able to get any man I've wanted.    Never had a problem in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone can find someone to sleep with.
> 
> *and i've generally found that people who grandstand about stuff like that on the internets are full of it.*
> 
> but if you need that. it's all good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree that people, in RL or on the internet, who make a big deal of how wonderful they are, whether it's looks or something else, usually have issues about that very thing.  If you have to tell people you are attractive and make it a big issue, something seems very false about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just defending myself against a weirdo on the internet who is obsessed with my appearance, where I live, how I live my life.  I don't really know what your issue is with that.  If you have a problem with that and think that it means something other than defending myself against . . . . some ridiculous internet troll, then I don't know what to say!  I find it shocking though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are making a fool of  yourself.  My advice is to put him on ignore.  He will stop doing what he is doing when there is no response. Frankly, your comments about your looks indicate low self esteem.  Overall, your behavior on this thread is demeaning, to yourself.  That's my opinion.
Click to expand...


Hmm.  I don't think that thinking I'm a smart and attractive woman indicates a low self esteem, so I have to disagree with that statement as well.    This troll has been making some VERY disgusting, very personal remarks.  You are suggesting that I take that kind of treatment from some strange man on the internet.


----------



## Esmeralda

ChrisL said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And one more thing, I haven't done anything to any of you weirdos that you don't do on a frequent and REGULAR basis around here.  If my posts bother you, I suggest you put me on ignore.  Stalking me just makes YOU look strange and like you have problems and solves nothing.  You aren't going to "run me out of town"  Lol.  Get a grip on yourselves.  If you hate me because I have self esteem, think I'm smart and attractive, then I'm very sorry about that.  Really, I am.  Very, very sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again with telling other people not to post?
> 
> perhaps you should think about how what you post looks to others.
> 
> now, stop whining if you can't handle the responses you get and you might want to re-evaluate who the weirdo is on this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That "person" has done nothing but call me filthy names and make filthy suggestions about my personal life.
Click to expand...

You are the one making this thread about you.  And you are calling him filthy  names too.  If you want it to stop, you need to stop.


----------



## ChrisL

Esmeralda said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And one more thing, I haven't done anything to any of you weirdos that you don't do on a frequent and REGULAR basis around here.  If my posts bother you, I suggest you put me on ignore.  Stalking me just makes YOU look strange and like you have problems and solves nothing.  You aren't going to "run me out of town"  Lol.  Get a grip on yourselves.  If you hate me because I have self esteem, think I'm smart and attractive, then I'm very sorry about that.  Really, I am.  Very, very sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again with telling other people not to post?
> 
> perhaps you should think about how what you post looks to others.
> 
> now, stop whining if you can't handle the responses you get and you might want to re-evaluate who the weirdo is on this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That "person" has done nothing but call me filthy names and make filthy suggestions about my personal life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one making this thread about you.  And you are calling him filthy  names too.  If you want it to stop, you need to stop.
Click to expand...


No.  I asked very nicely several times for people to focus on the topic of discussion, and they refused.  I can go get those posts.  Did you read them?  I'm sorry if you want me to lie down and take those kinds of personal attacks, but it's not going to happen that way.  Do you usually blame the victim?


----------



## ChrisL

Esmeralda said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And one more thing, I haven't done anything to any of you weirdos that you don't do on a frequent and REGULAR basis around here.  If my posts bother you, I suggest you put me on ignore.  Stalking me just makes YOU look strange and like you have problems and solves nothing.  You aren't going to "run me out of town"  Lol.  Get a grip on yourselves.  If you hate me because I have self esteem, think I'm smart and attractive, then I'm very sorry about that.  Really, I am.  Very, very sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again with telling other people not to post?
> 
> perhaps you should think about how what you post looks to others.
> 
> now, stop whining if you can't handle the responses you get and you might want to re-evaluate who the weirdo is on this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That "person" has done nothing but call me filthy names and make filthy suggestions about my personal life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one making this thread about you.  And you are calling him filthy  names too.  If you want it to stop, you need to stop.
Click to expand...


Also, nice signature.


----------



## Esmeralda

ChrisL said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just put it this way.  Men are not a problem for me.  I've always been able to get any man I've wanted.    Never had a problem in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone can find someone to sleep with.
> 
> *and i've generally found that people who grandstand about stuff like that on the internets are full of it.*
> 
> but if you need that. it's all good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree that people, in RL or on the internet, who make a big deal of how wonderful they are, whether it's looks or something else, usually have issues about that very thing.  If you have to tell people you are attractive and make it a big issue, something seems very false about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just defending myself against a weirdo on the internet who is obsessed with my appearance, where I live, how I live my life.  I don't really know what your issue is with that.  If you have a problem with that and think that it means something other than defending myself against . . . . some ridiculous internet troll, then I don't know what to say!  I find it shocking though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are making a fool of  yourself.  My advice is to put him on ignore.  He will stop doing what he is doing when there is no response. Frankly, your comments about your looks indicate low self esteem.  Overall, your behavior on this thread is demeaning, to yourself.  That's my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm.  I don't think that thinking I'm a smart and attractive woman indicates a low self esteem, so I have to disagree with that statement as well.    This troll has been making some VERY disgusting, very personal remarks.  You are suggesting that I take that kind of treatment from some strange man on the internet.
Click to expand...

When you feel compelled to tell people you are smart and attractive, that indicates low self esteem. You said you took psychology courses: go back and review--it's common knowledge.  You have been making very disgusting personal remarks toward him. Tit for tat.  That is not a healthy way to deal with someone you don't like or who bothers you.  I am suggesting that if you didn't respond, he would stop doing it. That also is in the psychology books.


----------



## Esmeralda

ChrisL said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And one more thing, I haven't done anything to any of you weirdos that you don't do on a frequent and REGULAR basis around here.  If my posts bother you, I suggest you put me on ignore.  Stalking me just makes YOU look strange and like you have problems and solves nothing.  You aren't going to "run me out of town"  Lol.  Get a grip on yourselves.  If you hate me because I have self esteem, think I'm smart and attractive, then I'm very sorry about that.  Really, I am.  Very, very sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again with telling other people not to post?
> 
> perhaps you should think about how what you post looks to others.
> 
> now, stop whining if you can't handle the responses you get and you might want to re-evaluate who the weirdo is on this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That "person" has done nothing but call me filthy names and make filthy suggestions about my personal life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one making this thread about you.  And you are calling him filthy  names too.  If you want it to stop, you need to stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I asked very nicely several times for people to focus on the topic of discussion, and they refused.  I can go get those posts.  Did you read them?  I'm sorry if you want me to lie down and take those kinds of personal attacks, but it's not going to happen that way.  Do you usually blame the victim?
Click to expand...

You are not a victim here; you are definitely not a victim.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then dont get upset when people are "MUCH more interested" in your opinion.  Your argument is lost in the mess of your opinion, your title, and supporting article. Get it together woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but my opinion is not costing us billions of dollars.  I am just a woman on a message board making a point.  If you want to take it so personally, I'm sorry but that is really not the important issue here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre the only one taking it personally. I'm actually laughing at you. No one said your opinion is costing us billions of dollars. However you and others with the same opinion are responsible for people with low self esteem. How much do you think that costs us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not responsible for people's low self esteem.  People have low esteem because they don't feel good about themselves.  That doesn't have anything to do with me.  I don't go out of my way to be intentionally cruel when I see a fat person.  However, this is a message board where we are encouraged to share our opinions, and that is what I'm doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People like you cause others that dont fight back to have low self esteem. Its an ugliness that obscures whatever physical beauty you may actually have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People like me?  I'm merely stating that I don't find obesity attractive.  I'm sure there are many people who are MUCH more cruel.  I'm just being honest.
Click to expand...

I thought you were stating being obese was unhealthy and costing us billions. Which one is it?


----------



## ChrisL

Esmeralda said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone can find someone to sleep with.
> 
> *and i've generally found that people who grandstand about stuff like that on the internets are full of it.*
> 
> but if you need that. it's all good.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that people, in RL or on the internet, who make a big deal of how wonderful they are, whether it's looks or something else, usually have issues about that very thing.  If you have to tell people you are attractive and make it a big issue, something seems very false about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just defending myself against a weirdo on the internet who is obsessed with my appearance, where I live, how I live my life.  I don't really know what your issue is with that.  If you have a problem with that and think that it means something other than defending myself against . . . . some ridiculous internet troll, then I don't know what to say!  I find it shocking though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are making a fool of  yourself.  My advice is to put him on ignore.  He will stop doing what he is doing when there is no response. Frankly, your comments about your looks indicate low self esteem.  Overall, your behavior on this thread is demeaning, to yourself.  That's my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm.  I don't think that thinking I'm a smart and attractive woman indicates a low self esteem, so I have to disagree with that statement as well.    This troll has been making some VERY disgusting, very personal remarks.  You are suggesting that I take that kind of treatment from some strange man on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you feel compelled to tell people you are smart and attractive, that indicates low self esteem. You said you took psychology courses: go back and review--it's common knowledge.  You have been making very disgusting personal remarks toward him. Tit for tat.  That is not a healthy way to deal with someone you don't like or who bothers you.  I am suggesting that if you didn't respond, he would stop doing it. That also is in the psychology books.
Click to expand...


I disagree again.  I AM smart and attractive.  I am defending myself against his unwarranted and highly personal attacks about my life.


----------



## Esmeralda

ChrisL said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And one more thing, I haven't done anything to any of you weirdos that you don't do on a frequent and REGULAR basis around here.  If my posts bother you, I suggest you put me on ignore.  Stalking me just makes YOU look strange and like you have problems and solves nothing.  You aren't going to "run me out of town"  Lol.  Get a grip on yourselves.  If you hate me because I have self esteem, think I'm smart and attractive, then I'm very sorry about that.  Really, I am.  Very, very sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again with telling other people not to post?
> 
> perhaps you should think about how what you post looks to others.
> 
> now, stop whining if you can't handle the responses you get and you might want to re-evaluate who the weirdo is on this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That "person" has done nothing but call me filthy names and make filthy suggestions about my personal life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one making this thread about you.  And you are calling him filthy  names too.  If you want it to stop, you need to stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also, nice signature.
Click to expand...

The signature is satire, meant to be funny.


----------



## ChrisL

Esmeralda said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And one more thing, I haven't done anything to any of you weirdos that you don't do on a frequent and REGULAR basis around here.  If my posts bother you, I suggest you put me on ignore.  Stalking me just makes YOU look strange and like you have problems and solves nothing.  You aren't going to "run me out of town"  Lol.  Get a grip on yourselves.  If you hate me because I have self esteem, think I'm smart and attractive, then I'm very sorry about that.  Really, I am.  Very, very sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again with telling other people not to post?
> 
> perhaps you should think about how what you post looks to others.
> 
> now, stop whining if you can't handle the responses you get and you might want to re-evaluate who the weirdo is on this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That "person" has done nothing but call me filthy names and make filthy suggestions about my personal life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one making this thread about you.  And you are calling him filthy  names too.  If you want it to stop, you need to stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I asked very nicely several times for people to focus on the topic of discussion, and they refused.  I can go get those posts.  Did you read them?  I'm sorry if you want me to lie down and take those kinds of personal attacks, but it's not going to happen that way.  Do you usually blame the victim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not a victim here; you are definitely not a victim.
Click to expand...


Yes, I am.  I don't even know this person.  He has admitted to singling me out for abuse and has admitted to being the "sock" of another poster.  My friends are actually concerned about my well being, that is how strange it is.  This person has an obsessive hatred for me and I have no idea who "he" is.


----------



## ChrisL

Esmeralda said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And one more thing, I haven't done anything to any of you weirdos that you don't do on a frequent and REGULAR basis around here.  If my posts bother you, I suggest you put me on ignore.  Stalking me just makes YOU look strange and like you have problems and solves nothing.  You aren't going to "run me out of town"  Lol.  Get a grip on yourselves.  If you hate me because I have self esteem, think I'm smart and attractive, then I'm very sorry about that.  Really, I am.  Very, very sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again with telling other people not to post?
> 
> perhaps you should think about how what you post looks to others.
> 
> now, stop whining if you can't handle the responses you get and you might want to re-evaluate who the weirdo is on this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That "person" has done nothing but call me filthy names and make filthy suggestions about my personal life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The signature is satire, meant to be funny.
> You are the one making this thread about you.  And you are calling him filthy  names too.  If you want it to stop, you need to stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also, nice signature.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


So are most of my comments.  He says I'm this and that, and I use the reverse psychology.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just put it this way.  Men are not a problem for me.  I've always been able to get any man I've wanted.    Never had a problem in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone can find someone to sleep with.
> 
> *and i've generally found that people who grandstand about stuff like that on the internets are full of it.*
> 
> but if you need that. it's all good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree that people, in RL or on the internet, who make a big deal of how wonderful they are, whether it's looks or something else, usually have issues about that very thing.  If you have to tell people you are attractive and make it a big issue, something seems very false about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just defending myself against a weirdo on the internet who is obsessed with my appearance, where I live, how I live my life.  I don't really know what your issue is with that.  If you have a problem with that and think that it means something other than defending myself against . . . . some ridiculous internet troll, then I don't know what to say!  I find it shocking though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are making a fool of  yourself.  My advice is to put him on ignore.  He will stop doing what he is doing when there is no response. Frankly, your comments about your looks indicate low self esteem.  Overall, your behavior on this thread is demeaning, to yourself.  That's my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree with you completely.  You stand up to bullies.
Click to expand...

Lots of people dont stand up to bullies. Thats why people like you cause others to have low self esteem.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but my opinion is not costing us billions of dollars.  I am just a woman on a message board making a point.  If you want to take it so personally, I'm sorry but that is really not the important issue here.
> 
> 
> 
> Youre the only one taking it personally. I'm actually laughing at you. No one said your opinion is costing us billions of dollars. However you and others with the same opinion are responsible for people with low self esteem. How much do you think that costs us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not responsible for people's low self esteem.  People have low esteem because they don't feel good about themselves.  That doesn't have anything to do with me.  I don't go out of my way to be intentionally cruel when I see a fat person.  However, this is a message board where we are encouraged to share our opinions, and that is what I'm doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People like you cause others that dont fight back to have low self esteem. Its an ugliness that obscures whatever physical beauty you may actually have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People like me?  I'm merely stating that I don't find obesity attractive.  I'm sure there are many people who are MUCH more cruel.  I'm just being honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you were stating being obese was unhealthy and costing us billions. Which one is it?
Click to expand...


Which one is it?  It's both.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone can find someone to sleep with.
> 
> *and i've generally found that people who grandstand about stuff like that on the internets are full of it.*
> 
> but if you need that. it's all good.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that people, in RL or on the internet, who make a big deal of how wonderful they are, whether it's looks or something else, usually have issues about that very thing.  If you have to tell people you are attractive and make it a big issue, something seems very false about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just defending myself against a weirdo on the internet who is obsessed with my appearance, where I live, how I live my life.  I don't really know what your issue is with that.  If you have a problem with that and think that it means something other than defending myself against . . . . some ridiculous internet troll, then I don't know what to say!  I find it shocking though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are making a fool of  yourself.  My advice is to put him on ignore.  He will stop doing what he is doing when there is no response. Frankly, your comments about your looks indicate low self esteem.  Overall, your behavior on this thread is demeaning, to yourself.  That's my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree with you completely.  You stand up to bullies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of people dont stand up to bullies.
Click to expand...


That's why they get bullied.  Bullies like to pick on those they consider "weak."


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone can find someone to sleep with.
> 
> *and i've generally found that people who grandstand about stuff like that on the internets are full of it.*
> 
> but if you need that. it's all good.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that people, in RL or on the internet, who make a big deal of how wonderful they are, whether it's looks or something else, usually have issues about that very thing.  If you have to tell people you are attractive and make it a big issue, something seems very false about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just defending myself against a weirdo on the internet who is obsessed with my appearance, where I live, how I live my life.  I don't really know what your issue is with that.  If you have a problem with that and think that it means something other than defending myself against . . . . some ridiculous internet troll, then I don't know what to say!  I find it shocking though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are making a fool of  yourself.  My advice is to put him on ignore.  He will stop doing what he is doing when there is no response. Frankly, your comments about your looks indicate low self esteem.  Overall, your behavior on this thread is demeaning, to yourself.  That's my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree with you completely.  You stand up to bullies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of people dont stand up to bullies. Thats why people like you cause others to have low self esteem.
Click to expand...


Is that your advice to people who are bullied in real life or online?  I'm sorry, but I don't bully anyone.  I don't talk about people's personal lives that I don't know.  I make comments that are related to topics of discussion, perhaps the person started the topic.  I also do not post threads about my personal life.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone can find someone to sleep with.
> 
> *and i've generally found that people who grandstand about stuff like that on the internets are full of it.*
> 
> but if you need that. it's all good.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that people, in RL or on the internet, who make a big deal of how wonderful they are, whether it's looks or something else, usually have issues about that very thing.  If you have to tell people you are attractive and make it a big issue, something seems very false about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just defending myself against a weirdo on the internet who is obsessed with my appearance, where I live, how I live my life.  I don't really know what your issue is with that.  If you have a problem with that and think that it means something other than defending myself against . . . . some ridiculous internet troll, then I don't know what to say!  I find it shocking though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are making a fool of  yourself.  My advice is to put him on ignore.  He will stop doing what he is doing when there is no response. Frankly, your comments about your looks indicate low self esteem.  Overall, your behavior on this thread is demeaning, to yourself.  That's my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree with you completely.  You stand up to bullies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of people dont stand up to bullies. Thats why people like you cause others to have low self esteem.
Click to expand...


Since you are accusing me of being bully, want to tell me who I am bullying here?  Giving my general opinion on a legitimate problem and how I feel about it is not "bullying" any one person.  That is just a general opinion given on a discussion board.  Not meant to cause anyone "low" self esteem but just sharing my honest opinion on the matter.  If someone took it personally, I apologize.


----------



## ChrisL

No?  No comments about the thread topic, just going to be all upset about MY opinion about obesity?  Okay then.


----------



## ChrisL

Esmeralda said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone can find someone to sleep with.
> 
> *and i've generally found that people who grandstand about stuff like that on the internets are full of it.*
> 
> but if you need that. it's all good.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that people, in RL or on the internet, who make a big deal of how wonderful they are, whether it's looks or something else, usually have issues about that very thing.  If you have to tell people you are attractive and make it a big issue, something seems very false about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just defending myself against a weirdo on the internet who is obsessed with my appearance, where I live, how I live my life.  I don't really know what your issue is with that.  If you have a problem with that and think that it means something other than defending myself against . . . . some ridiculous internet troll, then I don't know what to say!  I find it shocking though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are making a fool of  yourself.  My advice is to put him on ignore.  He will stop doing what he is doing when there is no response. Frankly, your comments about your looks indicate low self esteem.  Overall, your behavior on this thread is demeaning, to yourself.  That's my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm.  I don't think that thinking I'm a smart and attractive woman indicates a low self esteem, so I have to disagree with that statement as well.    This troll has been making some VERY disgusting, very personal remarks.  You are suggesting that I take that kind of treatment from some strange man on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you feel compelled to tell people you are smart and attractive, that indicates low self esteem. You said you took psychology courses: go back and review--it's common knowledge.  You have been making very disgusting personal remarks toward him. Tit for tat.  That is not a healthy way to deal with someone you don't like or who bothers you.  I am suggesting that if you didn't respond, he would stop doing it. That also is in the psychology books.
Click to expand...


I really want to break down this comment and show it for what it REALLY is saying.  What you have claimed is that I am a "big meanie" (more or less) and that my general comments on obesity may "hurt" a person who is suffering from low esteem.  Then you proceed to claim that I am a person who is suffering from low esteem, therefore I am not a victim and deserving of abuse by a strange man on the internet who cannot seem to stop making comments about my appearance and my personal life, where I live, how I live, my sexual habits, my pet, etc.  

Do you see the hypocrisy here . . . . at all?  Now, I can understand that you might disagree with me on some issues.  That is to be expected in a place like this, but I expected you had some integrity and consistency.


----------



## Esmeralda

I am going to illustrate to you one of my points.  I'm putting you on ignore.  I won't try to explain anything else to you; it's pointless.


----------



## ChrisL

Esmeralda said:


> I am going to illustrate to you one of my points.  I'm putting you on ignore.  I won't try to explain anything else to you; it's pointless.



Because I just totally pointed out how contradictory you are.


----------



## ChrisL

Good grief, you try to talk to people like adults, and this is what you get.  Fucking crazy is all I can say.


----------



## ChrisL

Anyways, my points and the facts I posted all still stand, as well as the fact that most people do NOT find obesity to be an attractive or desirable physical attribute.  That is just the honest to goodness truth and not directed at any one person in particular.  If that is how you want to take, then that is not my problem.  You should go on a diet and an exercise regimen and lose weight because the facts are that most of the time, this obesity epidemic is COMPLETELY preventable.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that people, in RL or on the internet, who make a big deal of how wonderful they are, whether it's looks or something else, usually have issues about that very thing.  If you have to tell people you are attractive and make it a big issue, something seems very false about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just defending myself against a weirdo on the internet who is obsessed with my appearance, where I live, how I live my life.  I don't really know what your issue is with that.  If you have a problem with that and think that it means something other than defending myself against . . . . some ridiculous internet troll, then I don't know what to say!  I find it shocking though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are making a fool of  yourself.  My advice is to put him on ignore.  He will stop doing what he is doing when there is no response. Frankly, your comments about your looks indicate low self esteem.  Overall, your behavior on this thread is demeaning, to yourself.  That's my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree with you completely.  You stand up to bullies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of people dont stand up to bullies. Thats why people like you cause others to have low self esteem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that your advice to people who are bullied in real life or online?  I'm sorry, but I don't bully anyone.  I don't talk about people's personal lives that I don't know.  I make comments that are related to topics of discussion, perhaps the person started the topic.  I also do not post threads about my personal life.
Click to expand...

That wasnt advise. It was a statement of an observation.  I never claimed you bullied anyone or post threads about your personal life.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that people, in RL or on the internet, who make a big deal of how wonderful they are, whether it's looks or something else, usually have issues about that very thing.  If you have to tell people you are attractive and make it a big issue, something seems very false about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just defending myself against a weirdo on the internet who is obsessed with my appearance, where I live, how I live my life.  I don't really know what your issue is with that.  If you have a problem with that and think that it means something other than defending myself against . . . . some ridiculous internet troll, then I don't know what to say!  I find it shocking though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are making a fool of  yourself.  My advice is to put him on ignore.  He will stop doing what he is doing when there is no response. Frankly, your comments about your looks indicate low self esteem.  Overall, your behavior on this thread is demeaning, to yourself.  That's my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree with you completely.  You stand up to bullies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of people dont stand up to bullies. Thats why people like you cause others to have low self esteem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you are accusing me of being bully, want to tell me who I am bullying here?  Giving my general opinion on a legitimate problem and how I feel about it is not "bullying" any one person.  That is just a general opinion given on a discussion board.  Not meant to cause anyone "low" self esteem but just sharing my honest opinion on the matter.  If someone took it personally, I apologize.
Click to expand...

I never accused you of being a bully. I said people "like you", people that feel it necessary to say someone is unattractive are the types of people that cause low self esteem.  I didnt take it personally. Its just an observation.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just defending myself against a weirdo on the internet who is obsessed with my appearance, where I live, how I live my life.  I don't really know what your issue is with that.  If you have a problem with that and think that it means something other than defending myself against . . . . some ridiculous internet troll, then I don't know what to say!  I find it shocking though.
> 
> 
> 
> You are making a fool of  yourself.  My advice is to put him on ignore.  He will stop doing what he is doing when there is no response. Frankly, your comments about your looks indicate low self esteem.  Overall, your behavior on this thread is demeaning, to yourself.  That's my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree with you completely.  You stand up to bullies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of people dont stand up to bullies. Thats why people like you cause others to have low self esteem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you are accusing me of being bully, want to tell me who I am bullying here?  Giving my general opinion on a legitimate problem and how I feel about it is not "bullying" any one person.  That is just a general opinion given on a discussion board.  Not meant to cause anyone "low" self esteem but just sharing my honest opinion on the matter.  If someone took it personally, I apologize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never accused you of being a bully. I said people "like you", people that feel it necessary to say someone is unattractive are the types of people that cause low self esteem.  I didnt take it personally. Its just an observation.
Click to expand...


You are wrong.  I make general observations and give my opinion.  I am not personally attacking any particular person.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just defending myself against a weirdo on the internet who is obsessed with my appearance, where I live, how I live my life.  I don't really know what your issue is with that.  If you have a problem with that and think that it means something other than defending myself against . . . . some ridiculous internet troll, then I don't know what to say!  I find it shocking though.
> 
> 
> 
> You are making a fool of  yourself.  My advice is to put him on ignore.  He will stop doing what he is doing when there is no response. Frankly, your comments about your looks indicate low self esteem.  Overall, your behavior on this thread is demeaning, to yourself.  That's my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree with you completely.  You stand up to bullies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of people dont stand up to bullies. Thats why people like you cause others to have low self esteem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that your advice to people who are bullied in real life or online?  I'm sorry, but I don't bully anyone.  I don't talk about people's personal lives that I don't know.  I make comments that are related to topics of discussion, perhaps the person started the topic.  I also do not post threads about my personal life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasnt advise. It was a statement of an observation.  I never claimed you bullied anyone or post threads about your personal life.
Click to expand...


Well then what ARE you saying?  Why are you so caught up in my personal opinion about obese people instead of the actual problems that they are causing?


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just defending myself against a weirdo on the internet who is obsessed with my appearance, where I live, how I live my life.  I don't really know what your issue is with that.  If you have a problem with that and think that it means something other than defending myself against . . . . some ridiculous internet troll, then I don't know what to say!  I find it shocking though.
> 
> 
> 
> You are making a fool of  yourself.  My advice is to put him on ignore.  He will stop doing what he is doing when there is no response. Frankly, your comments about your looks indicate low self esteem.  Overall, your behavior on this thread is demeaning, to yourself.  That's my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree with you completely.  You stand up to bullies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of people dont stand up to bullies. Thats why people like you cause others to have low self esteem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you are accusing me of being bully, want to tell me who I am bullying here?  Giving my general opinion on a legitimate problem and how I feel about it is not "bullying" any one person.  That is just a general opinion given on a discussion board.  Not meant to cause anyone "low" self esteem but just sharing my honest opinion on the matter.  If someone took it personally, I apologize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never accused you of being a bully. I said people "like you", people that feel it necessary to say someone is unattractive are the types of people that cause low self esteem.  I didnt take it personally. Its just an observation.
Click to expand...


YOU have said that you find certain types of body styles unattractive.  Should I take all of your comments about "thin" people personally and be hurt?


----------



## ChrisL

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are making a fool of  yourself.  My advice is to put him on ignore.  He will stop doing what he is doing when there is no response. Frankly, your comments about your looks indicate low self esteem.  Overall, your behavior on this thread is demeaning, to yourself.  That's my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with you completely.  You stand up to bullies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of people dont stand up to bullies. Thats why people like you cause others to have low self esteem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you are accusing me of being bully, want to tell me who I am bullying here?  Giving my general opinion on a legitimate problem and how I feel about it is not "bullying" any one person.  That is just a general opinion given on a discussion board.  Not meant to cause anyone "low" self esteem but just sharing my honest opinion on the matter.  If someone took it personally, I apologize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never accused you of being a bully. I said people "like you", people that feel it necessary to say someone is unattractive are the types of people that cause low self esteem.  I didnt take it personally. Its just an observation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU have said that you find certain types of body styles unattractive.  Should I take all of your comments about "thin" people personally and be hurt?
Click to expand...


Well??  You post pictures of those you find attractive and you certainly comment on what you find unattractive when it comes to women and their bodies.  Does that make you the cause of maybe some people having low esteem?


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are making a fool of  yourself.  My advice is to put him on ignore.  He will stop doing what he is doing when there is no response. Frankly, your comments about your looks indicate low self esteem.  Overall, your behavior on this thread is demeaning, to yourself.  That's my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with you completely.  You stand up to bullies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of people dont stand up to bullies. Thats why people like you cause others to have low self esteem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that your advice to people who are bullied in real life or online?  I'm sorry, but I don't bully anyone.  I don't talk about people's personal lives that I don't know.  I make comments that are related to topics of discussion, perhaps the person started the topic.  I also do not post threads about my personal life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasnt advise. It was a statement of an observation.  I never claimed you bullied anyone or post threads about your personal life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then what ARE you saying?  Why are you so caught up in my personal opinion about obese people instead of the actual problems that they are causing?
Click to expand...

Because the article in your OP nor your title have anything to do with the cost of obesity. I am saying people that have the same irrational opinion you have that someone should not feel good about their self image if they are obese is a problem.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with you completely.  You stand up to bullies.
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people dont stand up to bullies. Thats why people like you cause others to have low self esteem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that your advice to people who are bullied in real life or online?  I'm sorry, but I don't bully anyone.  I don't talk about people's personal lives that I don't know.  I make comments that are related to topics of discussion, perhaps the person started the topic.  I also do not post threads about my personal life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasnt advise. It was a statement of an observation.  I never claimed you bullied anyone or post threads about your personal life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then what ARE you saying?  Why are you so caught up in my personal opinion about obese people instead of the actual problems that they are causing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the article in your OP nor your title have anything to do with the cost of obesity. I am saying people that have the same irrational opinion you have that someone should not feel good about their self image if they are obese is a problem.
Click to expand...


What does that have to do with anything?  I have posted the costs of obesity.  I do find it unattractive.  

You don't have any problems stating that you find certain bodies or people to be unattractive.  Why is it okay for you to say what you find unattractive and not me?


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with you completely.  You stand up to bullies.
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people dont stand up to bullies. Thats why people like you cause others to have low self esteem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that your advice to people who are bullied in real life or online?  I'm sorry, but I don't bully anyone.  I don't talk about people's personal lives that I don't know.  I make comments that are related to topics of discussion, perhaps the person started the topic.  I also do not post threads about my personal life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasnt advise. It was a statement of an observation.  I never claimed you bullied anyone or post threads about your personal life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then what ARE you saying?  Why are you so caught up in my personal opinion about obese people instead of the actual problems that they are causing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the article in your OP nor your title have anything to do with the cost of obesity. I am saying people that have the same irrational opinion you have that someone should not feel good about their self image if they are obese is a problem.
Click to expand...


And you say that thin girls should consider themselves "pre teen boys with breasts."  Correct?


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are making a fool of  yourself.  My advice is to put him on ignore.  He will stop doing what he is doing when there is no response. Frankly, your comments about your looks indicate low self esteem.  Overall, your behavior on this thread is demeaning, to yourself.  That's my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with you completely.  You stand up to bullies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of people dont stand up to bullies. Thats why people like you cause others to have low self esteem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you are accusing me of being bully, want to tell me who I am bullying here?  Giving my general opinion on a legitimate problem and how I feel about it is not "bullying" any one person.  That is just a general opinion given on a discussion board.  Not meant to cause anyone "low" self esteem but just sharing my honest opinion on the matter.  If someone took it personally, I apologize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never accused you of being a bully. I said people "like you", people that feel it necessary to say someone is unattractive are the types of people that cause low self esteem.  I didnt take it personally. Its just an observation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU have said that you find certain types of body styles unattractive.  Should I take all of your comments about "thin" people personally and be hurt?
Click to expand...

I never claimed that my personal tastes should be what everyone follows but the point is taken.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people dont stand up to bullies. Thats why people like you cause others to have low self esteem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your advice to people who are bullied in real life or online?  I'm sorry, but I don't bully anyone.  I don't talk about people's personal lives that I don't know.  I make comments that are related to topics of discussion, perhaps the person started the topic.  I also do not post threads about my personal life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasnt advise. It was a statement of an observation.  I never claimed you bullied anyone or post threads about your personal life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then what ARE you saying?  Why are you so caught up in my personal opinion about obese people instead of the actual problems that they are causing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the article in your OP nor your title have anything to do with the cost of obesity. I am saying people that have the same irrational opinion you have that someone should not feel good about their self image if they are obese is a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you say that thin girls should consider themselves "pre teen boys with breasts."  Correct?
Click to expand...

No. I never said that.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with you completely.  You stand up to bullies.
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people dont stand up to bullies. Thats why people like you cause others to have low self esteem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you are accusing me of being bully, want to tell me who I am bullying here?  Giving my general opinion on a legitimate problem and how I feel about it is not "bullying" any one person.  That is just a general opinion given on a discussion board.  Not meant to cause anyone "low" self esteem but just sharing my honest opinion on the matter.  If someone took it personally, I apologize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never accused you of being a bully. I said people "like you", people that feel it necessary to say someone is unattractive are the types of people that cause low self esteem.  I didnt take it personally. Its just an observation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU have said that you find certain types of body styles unattractive.  Should I take all of your comments about "thin" people personally and be hurt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never claimed that my personal tastes should be what everyone follows but the point is taken.
Click to expand...


And neither have I.  I simply stated the facts and included my opinion on obese people.  It was not directed at anyone in particular.  Just a general observation on my part.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your advice to people who are bullied in real life or online?  I'm sorry, but I don't bully anyone.  I don't talk about people's personal lives that I don't know.  I make comments that are related to topics of discussion, perhaps the person started the topic.  I also do not post threads about my personal life.
> 
> 
> 
> That wasnt advise. It was a statement of an observation.  I never claimed you bullied anyone or post threads about your personal life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then what ARE you saying?  Why are you so caught up in my personal opinion about obese people instead of the actual problems that they are causing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the article in your OP nor your title have anything to do with the cost of obesity. I am saying people that have the same irrational opinion you have that someone should not feel good about their self image if they are obese is a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you say that thin girls should consider themselves "pre teen boys with breasts."  Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I never said that.
Click to expand...


Oh?  What did you say exactly?  Shall I go retrieve the post?    Are you going to try playing semantics now and implying that your comments are somehow more "acceptable" than mine?


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people dont stand up to bullies. Thats why people like you cause others to have low self esteem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your advice to people who are bullied in real life or online?  I'm sorry, but I don't bully anyone.  I don't talk about people's personal lives that I don't know.  I make comments that are related to topics of discussion, perhaps the person started the topic.  I also do not post threads about my personal life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasnt advise. It was a statement of an observation.  I never claimed you bullied anyone or post threads about your personal life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then what ARE you saying?  Why are you so caught up in my personal opinion about obese people instead of the actual problems that they are causing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the article in your OP nor your title have anything to do with the cost of obesity. I am saying people that have the same irrational opinion you have that someone should not feel good about their self image if they are obese is a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with anything?  I have posted the costs of obesity.  I do find it unattractive.
> 
> You don't have any problems stating that you find certain bodies or people to be unattractive.  Why is it okay for you to say what you find unattractive and not me?
Click to expand...

Its not a problem that you find it unattractive. The problem comes in when you insist someone feel bad about it instead of having a positive self image.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people dont stand up to bullies. Thats why people like you cause others to have low self esteem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you are accusing me of being bully, want to tell me who I am bullying here?  Giving my general opinion on a legitimate problem and how I feel about it is not "bullying" any one person.  That is just a general opinion given on a discussion board.  Not meant to cause anyone "low" self esteem but just sharing my honest opinion on the matter.  If someone took it personally, I apologize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never accused you of being a bully. I said people "like you", people that feel it necessary to say someone is unattractive are the types of people that cause low self esteem.  I didnt take it personally. Its just an observation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU have said that you find certain types of body styles unattractive.  Should I take all of your comments about "thin" people personally and be hurt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never claimed that my personal tastes should be what everyone follows but the point is taken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And neither have I.  I simply stated the facts and included my opinion on obese people.  It was not directed at anyone in particular.  Just a general observation on my part.
Click to expand...

No. You said that people should not accept their body type or something to that effect. Do I need to post it for you?


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> Its not at all attractive for a grown woman to look like preteen male with boobs.   A big butt stores excess fat and nutrition for child bearing and protects me from hip bone injuries.



Okay.  What did you say here again?  You expressed your personal opinion on what you find attractive.  Should a thin woman feel slighted by this comment?


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That wasnt advise. It was a statement of an observation.  I never claimed you bullied anyone or post threads about your personal life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then what ARE you saying?  Why are you so caught up in my personal opinion about obese people instead of the actual problems that they are causing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the article in your OP nor your title have anything to do with the cost of obesity. I am saying people that have the same irrational opinion you have that someone should not feel good about their self image if they are obese is a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you say that thin girls should consider themselves "pre teen boys with breasts."  Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I never said that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh?  What did you say exactly?  Shall I go retrieve the post?    Are you going to try playing semantics now and implying that your comments are somehow more "acceptable" than mine?
Click to expand...

I probably said some people prefer women that look like preteen boys withe breast implants.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you are accusing me of being bully, want to tell me who I am bullying here?  Giving my general opinion on a legitimate problem and how I feel about it is not "bullying" any one person.  That is just a general opinion given on a discussion board.  Not meant to cause anyone "low" self esteem but just sharing my honest opinion on the matter.  If someone took it personally, I apologize.
> 
> 
> 
> I never accused you of being a bully. I said people "like you", people that feel it necessary to say someone is unattractive are the types of people that cause low self esteem.  I didnt take it personally. Its just an observation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU have said that you find certain types of body styles unattractive.  Should I take all of your comments about "thin" people personally and be hurt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never claimed that my personal tastes should be what everyone follows but the point is taken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And neither have I.  I simply stated the facts and included my opinion on obese people.  It was not directed at anyone in particular.  Just a general observation on my part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. You said that people should not accept their body type or something to that effect. Do I need to post it for you?
Click to expand...


I said people should not glamorize obesity as if it is acceptable.  It is unhealthy and more unhealthy than smoking.  THAT is a fact.  No, unhealthy is not an attractive attribute.  Sorry.


----------



## Coyote

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a long time, the fashion statement has been (and still is) an unhealthy skinnyness that goes hand in hand with anorexia.  Seeing more full figured women out  there is a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that anorexic looking models are not healthy and I've even begun to notice some male models being excessively skinny, but when the average waist size of the American male is 38 inches we've got a problem.
Click to expand...


No one is denying we have a problem, I totally agree.  But shaming and degrading people is not the answer.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well then what ARE you saying?  Why are you so caught up in my personal opinion about obese people instead of the actual problems that they are causing?
> 
> 
> 
> Because the article in your OP nor your title have anything to do with the cost of obesity. I am saying people that have the same irrational opinion you have that someone should not feel good about their self image if they are obese is a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you say that thin girls should consider themselves "pre teen boys with breasts."  Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I never said that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh?  What did you say exactly?  Shall I go retrieve the post?    Are you going to try playing semantics now and implying that your comments are somehow more "acceptable" than mine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I probably said some people prefer women that look like preteen boys withe breast implants.
Click to expand...


Um, no.  I quoted you.  Now you are just basically saying that it is okay for you to express your opinions but not me.  For some reason, me expressing my personal preferences is "offensive."  Why is that?


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not at all attractive for a grown woman to look like preteen male with boobs.   A big butt stores excess fat and nutrition for child bearing and protects me from hip bone injuries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.  What did you say here again?  You expressed your personal opinion on what you find attractive.  Should a thin woman feel slighted by this comment?
Click to expand...

Only if I said all women not fitting this description had no right to have self esteem.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your advice to people who are bullied in real life or online?  I'm sorry, but I don't bully anyone.  I don't talk about people's personal lives that I don't know.  I make comments that are related to topics of discussion, perhaps the person started the topic.  I also do not post threads about my personal life.
> 
> 
> 
> That wasnt advise. It was a statement of an observation.  I never claimed you bullied anyone or post threads about your personal life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then what ARE you saying?  Why are you so caught up in my personal opinion about obese people instead of the actual problems that they are causing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the article in your OP nor your title have anything to do with the cost of obesity. I am saying people that have the same irrational opinion you have that someone should not feel good about their self image if they are obese is a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with anything?  I have posted the costs of obesity.  I do find it unattractive.
> 
> You don't have any problems stating that you find certain bodies or people to be unattractive.  Why is it okay for you to say what you find unattractive and not me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not a problem that you find it unattractive. The problem comes in when you insist someone feel bad about it instead of having a positive self image.
Click to expand...


I didn't insist that they do anything.  I am simply stating MY opinions on the matter.  Just like you do on other matters and this one.  I'm sorry, there is no difference and I am not a "bad person" for expressing my opinions on any subject matter.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the article in your OP nor your title have anything to do with the cost of obesity. I am saying people that have the same irrational opinion you have that someone should not feel good about their self image if they are obese is a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you say that thin girls should consider themselves "pre teen boys with breasts."  Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I never said that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh?  What did you say exactly?  Shall I go retrieve the post?    Are you going to try playing semantics now and implying that your comments are somehow more "acceptable" than mine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I probably said some people prefer women that look like preteen boys withe breast implants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, no.  I quoted you.  Now you are just basically saying that it is okay for you to express your opinions but not me.  For some reason, me expressing my personal preferences is "offensive."  Why is that?
Click to expand...

Because you feel that people should feel bad about not meeting your obesity standards.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you say that thin girls should consider themselves "pre teen boys with breasts."  Correct?
> 
> 
> 
> No. I never said that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh?  What did you say exactly?  Shall I go retrieve the post?    Are you going to try playing semantics now and implying that your comments are somehow more "acceptable" than mine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I probably said some people prefer women that look like preteen boys withe breast implants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, no.  I quoted you.  Now you are just basically saying that it is okay for you to express your opinions but not me.  For some reason, me expressing my personal preferences is "offensive."  Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you feel that people should feel bad about not meeting your obesity standards.
Click to expand...


And you seem to feel that thin women should feel like preteen boys.  There is no difference.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you say that thin girls should consider themselves "pre teen boys with breasts."  Correct?
> 
> 
> 
> No. I never said that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh?  What did you say exactly?  Shall I go retrieve the post?    Are you going to try playing semantics now and implying that your comments are somehow more "acceptable" than mine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I probably said some people prefer women that look like preteen boys withe breast implants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, no.  I quoted you.  Now you are just basically saying that it is okay for you to express your opinions but not me.  For some reason, me expressing my personal preferences is "offensive."  Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you feel that people should feel bad about not meeting your obesity standards.
Click to expand...


Look, the difference is, I didn't and do not take "offense" to your particular personal preferences, nor the fact that you express those opinions regularly on this board.  Why do you find it so offensive when I express mine?  That is the million dollar question.  I'm sorry, but my behavior is MUCH better than most of the others who post here.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> My friends have told me that I should report you to the police NOW in case you try to find things out or do something else weird.  THAT is how you come across to normal people.  My friends are WORRIED about my safety.


Total bullshit. You don't have any friends!


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's angry?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are apparently.  Look, being obese is unhealthy.  That is just a fact.  My opinion is that fat is unattractive.  Okay?  You don't have to agree but your posting songs and celebrities doesn't mean shit!  Lol.  The statistics are what matter here, and the statistics say that obesity is unhealthy and is costing us a boat load of money, BILLIONS of dollars in related health care expenses.  Those are facts, sweetie.  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of those facts say anything about lazyness.  That's your OPINION sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh okay.  It has NOTHING to do with laziness.  Lol.  Hilarious!    You are in denial.  DENIAL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then explain to me how all these successful busy fat people are so lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea what these people do?  Success doesn't mean you have to be active or exercise.  Don't where you make that correlation.  MOST wealthy people are not overweight.  You are mentioning outliers.  Not the norm.
Click to expand...


Do you?

They don't become successfull by being lazy.

Prove they are outliers.


----------



## Coyote

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not at all attractive for a grown woman to look like preteen male with boobs.   A big butt stores excess fat and nutrition for child bearing and protects me from hip bone injuries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.  What did you say here again?  You expressed your personal opinion on what you find attractive.  Should a thin woman feel slighted by this comment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only if I said all women not fitting this description *had no right to have self esteem*.
Click to expand...


That.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Coyote said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a long time, the fashion statement has been (and still is) an unhealthy skinnyness that goes hand in hand with anorexia.  Seeing more full figured women out  there is a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that anorexic looking models are not healthy and I've even begun to notice some male models being excessively skinny, but when the average waist size of the American male is 38 inches we've got a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is denying we have a problem, I totally agree.  But shaming and degrading people is not the answer.
Click to expand...


In some cases I think it does help. Like if it's a behaviour and not your body type. A behaviour can change instantly, can't do a lot about your weight while somoene with nothing to pride themselves on is debasing you for some applause to fill that hollow void. 

Don't see a lot of spanking any more is an example of when public shaming and ridicule can help change a behaviour. Actually think we're suffering more without it than with it, but as an example it's valid. Loud radios too are another. Public pressure can and has help ed reduce certain behaviours. But nothing's being helped fat shaming since often people who get heavy are eating as a means of coping with dtress. Ridicule them you stress them out and they just do more of how they cope. Just making it worse then.

I gotta say I'm really surprised Chris has this kind of insensitivity and willingness to hurt other people over this kind of thing. Changed my impression of her that's for sure.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My friends have told me that I should report you to the police NOW in case you try to find things out or do something else weird.  THAT is how you come across to normal people.  My friends are WORRIED about my safety.
> 
> 
> 
> Total bullshit. You don't have any friends!
Click to expand...


Of course I do.    You may wish that I didn't, but in the real world, I actually do.  Lol.  I have a couple/few friends here that I've known for years who are concerned about my safety regarding you and your obsessive hatred.  That is just a fact.


----------



## ChrisL

Delta4Embassy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a long time, the fashion statement has been (and still is) an unhealthy skinnyness that goes hand in hand with anorexia.  Seeing more full figured women out  there is a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that anorexic looking models are not healthy and I've even begun to notice some male models being excessively skinny, but when the average waist size of the American male is 38 inches we've got a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is denying we have a problem, I totally agree.  But shaming and degrading people is not the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some cases I think it does help. Like if it's a behaviour and not your body type. A behaviour can change instantly, can't do a lot about your weight while somoene with nothing to pride themselves on is debasing you for some applause to fill that hollow void.
> 
> Don't see a lot of spanking any more is an example of when public shaming and ridicule can help change a behaviour. Actually think we're suffering more without it than with it, but as an example it's valid. Loud radios too are another. Public pressure can and has help ed reduce certain behaviours. But nothing's being helped fat shaming since often people who get heavy are eating as a means of coping with dtress. Ridicule them you stress them out and they just do more of how they cope. Just making it worse then.
> 
> I gotta say I'm really surprised Chris has this kind of insensitivity and willingness to hurt other people over this kind of thing. Changed my impression of her that's for sure.
Click to expand...


I don't see how my general statements of my personal opinions and preferences should hurt anyone.  Everyone else does it too, correct?


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are apparently.  Look, being obese is unhealthy.  That is just a fact.  My opinion is that fat is unattractive.  Okay?  You don't have to agree but your posting songs and celebrities doesn't mean shit!  Lol.  The statistics are what matter here, and the statistics say that obesity is unhealthy and is costing us a boat load of money, BILLIONS of dollars in related health care expenses.  Those are facts, sweetie.  Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of those facts say anything about lazyness.  That's your OPINION sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh okay.  It has NOTHING to do with laziness.  Lol.  Hilarious!    You are in denial.  DENIAL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then explain to me how all these successful busy fat people are so lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea what these people do?  Success doesn't mean you have to be active or exercise.  Don't where you make that correlation.  MOST wealthy people are not overweight.  You are mentioning outliers.  Not the norm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you?
> 
> They don't become successfull by being lazy.
> 
> Prove they are outliers.
Click to expand...


The statistics speak for themselves.  Go look at them.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That wasnt advise. It was a statement of an observation.  I never claimed you bullied anyone or post threads about your personal life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then what ARE you saying?  Why are you so caught up in my personal opinion about obese people instead of the actual problems that they are causing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the article in your OP nor your title have anything to do with the cost of obesity. I am saying people that have the same irrational opinion you have that someone should not feel good about their self image if they are obese is a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with anything?  I have posted the costs of obesity.  I do find it unattractive.
> 
> You don't have any problems stating that you find certain bodies or people to be unattractive.  Why is it okay for you to say what you find unattractive and not me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not a problem that you find it unattractive. The problem comes in when you insist someone feel bad about it instead of having a positive self image.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't insist that they do anything.  I am simply stating MY opinions on the matter.  Just like you do on other matters and this one.  I'm sorry, there is no difference and I am not a "bad person" for expressing my opinions on any subject matter.
Click to expand...

Actually you did. When I asked you if obese children should not feel empowered this is the reply you gave me...

"Yes because it is not healthy and they are risking their health. Do you applaud smoking? Should smokers feel empowered?"


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are apparently.  Look, being obese is unhealthy.  That is just a fact.  My opinion is that fat is unattractive.  Okay?  You don't have to agree but your posting songs and celebrities doesn't mean shit!  Lol.  The statistics are what matter here, and the statistics say that obesity is unhealthy and is costing us a boat load of money, BILLIONS of dollars in related health care expenses.  Those are facts, sweetie.  Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of those facts say anything about lazyness.  That's your OPINION sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh okay.  It has NOTHING to do with laziness.  Lol.  Hilarious!    You are in denial.  DENIAL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then explain to me how all these successful busy fat people are so lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea what these people do?  Success doesn't mean you have to be active or exercise.  Don't where you make that correlation.  MOST wealthy people are not overweight.  You are mentioning outliers.  Not the norm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you?
> 
> They don't become successfull by being lazy.
> 
> Prove they are outliers.
Click to expand...


Aren't you supposed to be keeping people on topic here?  Aren't you a moderator?  What is your job here in this thread?  To encourage personal attacks against members or to discourage them?


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. I never said that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  What did you say exactly?  Shall I go retrieve the post?    Are you going to try playing semantics now and implying that your comments are somehow more "acceptable" than mine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I probably said some people prefer women that look like preteen boys withe breast implants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, no.  I quoted you.  Now you are just basically saying that it is okay for you to express your opinions but not me.  For some reason, me expressing my personal preferences is "offensive."  Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you feel that people should feel bad about not meeting your obesity standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you seem to feel that thin women should feel like preteen boys.  There is no difference.
Click to expand...

No. I said* I think* they look like preteen boys. Big difference in saying that and saying someone should feel bad about being thin.


----------



## ChrisL

Delta4Embassy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a long time, the fashion statement has been (and still is) an unhealthy skinnyness that goes hand in hand with anorexia.  Seeing more full figured women out  there is a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that anorexic looking models are not healthy and I've even begun to notice some male models being excessively skinny, but when the average waist size of the American male is 38 inches we've got a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is denying we have a problem, I totally agree.  But shaming and degrading people is not the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some cases I think it does help. Like if it's a behaviour and not your body type. A behaviour can change instantly, can't do a lot about your weight while somoene with nothing to pride themselves on is debasing you for some applause to fill that hollow void.
> 
> Don't see a lot of spanking any more is an example of when public shaming and ridicule can help change a behaviour. Actually think we're suffering more without it than with it, but as an example it's valid. Loud radios too are another. Public pressure can and has help ed reduce certain behaviours. But nothing's being helped fat shaming since often people who get heavy are eating as a means of coping with dtress. Ridicule them you stress them out and they just do more of how they cope. Just making it worse then.
> 
> I gotta say I'm really surprised Chris has this kind of insensitivity and willingness to hurt other people over this kind of thing. Changed my impression of her that's for sure.
Click to expand...


So tell me.  What is the difference between my expressing my personal opinions on beauty and what is attractive and someone else doing it?  Do you not post pictures of women (and men) that you find attractive and state when you find something unattractive?


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  What did you say exactly?  Shall I go retrieve the post?    Are you going to try playing semantics now and implying that your comments are somehow more "acceptable" than mine?
> 
> 
> 
> I probably said some people prefer women that look like preteen boys withe breast implants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, no.  I quoted you.  Now you are just basically saying that it is okay for you to express your opinions but not me.  For some reason, me expressing my personal preferences is "offensive."  Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you feel that people should feel bad about not meeting your obesity standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you seem to feel that thin women should feel like preteen boys.  There is no difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I said* I think* they look like preteen boys. Big difference in saying that and saying someone should feel bad about being thin.
Click to expand...


And I think obesity is not beautiful and not okay.  Sorry, there is no difference.  I am saying that society should not accept obesity because it is unhealthy and mostly due to bad unhealthy habits.  That is a fact.  It is no better than smoking.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  What did you say exactly?  Shall I go retrieve the post?    Are you going to try playing semantics now and implying that your comments are somehow more "acceptable" than mine?
> 
> 
> 
> I probably said some people prefer women that look like preteen boys withe breast implants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, no.  I quoted you.  Now you are just basically saying that it is okay for you to express your opinions but not me.  For some reason, me expressing my personal preferences is "offensive."  Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you feel that people should feel bad about not meeting your obesity standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you seem to feel that thin women should feel like preteen boys.  There is no difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I said* I think* they look like preteen boys. Big difference in saying that and saying someone should feel bad about being thin.
Click to expand...


Lol.  WHO do you think you are fooling with this sudden "Mr. Sensitive" routine?  I've read many of your posts.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just put it this way.  Men are not a problem for me.  I've always been able to get any man I've wanted.    Never had a problem in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone can find someone to sleep with.
> 
> *and i've generally found that people who grandstand about stuff like that on the internets are full of it.*
> 
> but if you need that. it's all good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree that people, in RL or on the internet, who make a big deal of how wonderful they are, whether it's looks or something else, usually have issues about that very thing.  If you have to tell people you are attractive and make it a big issue, something seems very false about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just defending myself against a weirdo on the internet who is obsessed with my appearance, where I live, how I live my life.  I don't really know what your issue is with that.  If you have a problem with that and think that it means something other than defending myself against . . . . some ridiculous internet troll, then I don't know what to say!  I find it shocking though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are making a fool of  yourself.  My advice is to put him on ignore.  He will stop doing what he is doing when there is no response. Frankly, your comments about your looks indicate low self esteem.  Overall, your behavior on this thread is demeaning, to yourself.  That's my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm.  I don't think that thinking I'm a smart and attractive woman indicates a low self esteem, so I have to disagree with that statement as well.    This troll has been making some VERY disgusting, very personal remarks.  You are suggesting that I take that kind of treatment from some strange man on the internet.
Click to expand...

You have been making disgusting and disturbing remarks about ME! At the rate of 3 of yours to one of mine! Maybe I will be the one to contact the police and initiate a criminal complaint against YOU!


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And one more thing, I haven't done anything to any of you weirdos that you don't do on a frequent and REGULAR basis around here.  If my posts bother you, I suggest you put me on ignore.  Stalking me just makes YOU look strange and like you have problems and solves nothing.  You aren't going to "run me out of town"  Lol.  Get a grip on yourselves.  If you hate me because I have self esteem, think I'm smart and attractive, then I'm very sorry about that.  Really, I am.  Very, very sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again with telling other people not to post?
> 
> perhaps you should think about how what you post looks to others.
> 
> now, stop whining if you can't handle the responses you get and you might want to re-evaluate who the weirdo is on this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That "person" has done nothing but call me filthy names and make filthy suggestions about my personal life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one making this thread about you.  And you are calling him filthy  names too.  If you want it to stop, you need to stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I asked very nicely several times for people to focus on the topic of discussion, and they refused.  I can go get those posts.  Did you read them?  I'm sorry if you want me to lie down and take those kinds of personal attacks, but it's not going to happen that way.  Do you usually blame the victim?
Click to expand...

I am the victim here, not you!


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone can find someone to sleep with.
> 
> *and i've generally found that people who grandstand about stuff like that on the internets are full of it.*
> 
> but if you need that. it's all good.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that people, in RL or on the internet, who make a big deal of how wonderful they are, whether it's looks or something else, usually have issues about that very thing.  If you have to tell people you are attractive and make it a big issue, something seems very false about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just defending myself against a weirdo on the internet who is obsessed with my appearance, where I live, how I live my life.  I don't really know what your issue is with that.  If you have a problem with that and think that it means something other than defending myself against . . . . some ridiculous internet troll, then I don't know what to say!  I find it shocking though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are making a fool of  yourself.  My advice is to put him on ignore.  He will stop doing what he is doing when there is no response. Frankly, your comments about your looks indicate low self esteem.  Overall, your behavior on this thread is demeaning, to yourself.  That's my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm.  I don't think that thinking I'm a smart and attractive woman indicates a low self esteem, so I have to disagree with that statement as well.    This troll has been making some VERY disgusting, very personal remarks.  You are suggesting that I take that kind of treatment from some strange man on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have been making disgusting and disturbing remarks about ME! At the rate of 3 of yours to one of mine! Maybe I will be the one to contact the police and initiate a criminal complaint against YOU!
Click to expand...


Look buddy.  I don't even know you.  You are the one who first approached me and made comments that your purpose for being here was to troll me.  You have some really serious issues, and other people (who are sane) can see that as well and have commented to me that I should be careful and that they are worried for my safety.  You are a 50-year-old strange man on the internet.  That is all you are.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. I never said that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  What did you say exactly?  Shall I go retrieve the post?    Are you going to try playing semantics now and implying that your comments are somehow more "acceptable" than mine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I probably said some people prefer women that look like preteen boys withe breast implants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, no.  I quoted you.  Now you are just basically saying that it is okay for you to express your opinions but not me.  For some reason, me expressing my personal preferences is "offensive."  Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you feel that people should feel bad about not meeting your obesity standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look, the difference is, I didn't and do not take "offense" to your particular personal preferences, nor the fact that you express those opinions regularly on this board.  Why do you find it so offensive when I express mine?  That is the million dollar question.  I'm sorry, but my behavior is MUCH better than most of the others who post here.
Click to expand...

Youre taking this personal and I apologize for and own that. I will refrain from making those comments when you are on the thread.  I'm really just doing it to get a rise out of certain people.  I dont find it so offensive when you express your opinion. I just disagree with your assertion that people shouldnt have a right to feel good about themselves because they are obese, or smoke, or anything. You can be a brat but you are no where near as bad as some people on this forum.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And one more thing, I haven't done anything to any of you weirdos that you don't do on a frequent and REGULAR basis around here.  If my posts bother you, I suggest you put me on ignore.  Stalking me just makes YOU look strange and like you have problems and solves nothing.  You aren't going to "run me out of town"  Lol.  Get a grip on yourselves.  If you hate me because I have self esteem, think I'm smart and attractive, then I'm very sorry about that.  Really, I am.  Very, very sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again with telling other people not to post?
> 
> perhaps you should think about how what you post looks to others.
> 
> now, stop whining if you can't handle the responses you get and you might want to re-evaluate who the weirdo is on this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That "person" has done nothing but call me filthy names and make filthy suggestions about my personal life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one making this thread about you.  And you are calling him filthy  names too.  If you want it to stop, you need to stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I asked very nicely several times for people to focus on the topic of discussion, and they refused.  I can go get those posts.  Did you read them?  I'm sorry if you want me to lie down and take those kinds of personal attacks, but it's not going to happen that way.  Do you usually blame the victim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am the victim here, not you!
Click to expand...


Okay, then go away from here.  You posted here and addressed me of your own free will.  No one asked you to post here and I didn't tag you to get your commentary either.  I'm not interested in you or any of your opinions. so bye-bye!


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of those facts say anything about lazyness.  That's your OPINION sweetie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh okay.  It has NOTHING to do with laziness.  Lol.  Hilarious!    You are in denial.  DENIAL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then explain to me how all these successful busy fat people are so lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea what these people do?  Success doesn't mean you have to be active or exercise.  Don't where you make that correlation.  MOST wealthy people are not overweight.  You are mentioning outliers.  Not the norm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you?
> 
> They don't become successfull by being lazy.
> 
> Prove they are outliers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aren't you supposed to be keeping people on topic here?  Aren't you a moderator?  What is your job here in this thread?  To encourage personal attacks against members or to discourage them?
Click to expand...


Just reading through the thread now but, as a reminder - a certain amount is allowed (review Zone 3 rules) - it doesn't help though if you respond in kind.


----------



## Asclepias

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And one more thing, I haven't done anything to any of you weirdos that you don't do on a frequent and REGULAR basis around here.  If my posts bother you, I suggest you put me on ignore.  Stalking me just makes YOU look strange and like you have problems and solves nothing.  You aren't going to "run me out of town"  Lol.  Get a grip on yourselves.  If you hate me because I have self esteem, think I'm smart and attractive, then I'm very sorry about that.  Really, I am.  Very, very sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again with telling other people not to post?
> 
> perhaps you should think about how what you post looks to others.
> 
> now, stop whining if you can't handle the responses you get and you might want to re-evaluate who the weirdo is on this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That "person" has done nothing but call me filthy names and make filthy suggestions about my personal life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one making this thread about you.  And you are calling him filthy  names too.  If you want it to stop, you need to stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I asked very nicely several times for people to focus on the topic of discussion, and they refused.  I can go get those posts.  Did you read them?  I'm sorry if you want me to lie down and take those kinds of personal attacks, but it's not going to happen that way.  Do you usually blame the victim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am the victim here, not you!
Click to expand...

Stop being a stalker asshole.


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of those facts say anything about lazyness.  That's your OPINION sweetie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh okay.  It has NOTHING to do with laziness.  Lol.  Hilarious!    You are in denial.  DENIAL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then explain to me how all these successful busy fat people are so lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea what these people do?  Success doesn't mean you have to be active or exercise.  Don't where you make that correlation.  MOST wealthy people are not overweight.  You are mentioning outliers.  Not the norm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you?
> 
> They don't become successfull by being lazy.
> 
> Prove they are outliers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The statistics speak for themselves.  Go look at them.
Click to expand...


So you can't provide any evidence that these are "outliers"?


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  What did you say exactly?  Shall I go retrieve the post?    Are you going to try playing semantics now and implying that your comments are somehow more "acceptable" than mine?
> 
> 
> 
> I probably said some people prefer women that look like preteen boys withe breast implants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, no.  I quoted you.  Now you are just basically saying that it is okay for you to express your opinions but not me.  For some reason, me expressing my personal preferences is "offensive."  Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you feel that people should feel bad about not meeting your obesity standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look, the difference is, I didn't and do not take "offense" to your particular personal preferences, nor the fact that you express those opinions regularly on this board.  Why do you find it so offensive when I express mine?  That is the million dollar question.  I'm sorry, but my behavior is MUCH better than most of the others who post here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre taking this personal and I apologize for and own that. I will refrain from making those comments when you are on the thread.  I'm really just doing it to get a rise out of certain people.  I dont find it so offensive when you express your opinion. I just disagree with your assertion that people shouldnt have a right to feel good about themselves because they are obese, or smoke, or anything. You can be a brat but you are no where near as bad as some people on this forum.
Click to expand...


Not at all.  I don't mind if you express what you find attractive.  It doesn't bother me in the least bit, which is the point I am trying to make to you.  You seem to think that my expressing my opinions is "hurtful" to someone, even though my comments are talking about no one in particular.  However, you express your opinions about people and things all the time, so no, I am doing nothing different than anyone else.  You can disagree, but that doesn't make me a "bad person" or trying to "hurt" someone.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> again with telling other people not to post?
> 
> perhaps you should think about how what you post looks to others.
> 
> now, stop whining if you can't handle the responses you get and you might want to re-evaluate who the weirdo is on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That "person" has done nothing but call me filthy names and make filthy suggestions about my personal life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one making this thread about you.  And you are calling him filthy  names too.  If you want it to stop, you need to stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I asked very nicely several times for people to focus on the topic of discussion, and they refused.  I can go get those posts.  Did you read them?  I'm sorry if you want me to lie down and take those kinds of personal attacks, but it's not going to happen that way.  Do you usually blame the victim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am the victim here, not you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop being a stalker asshole.
Click to expand...



Thank you!  I appreciate that!


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh okay.  It has NOTHING to do with laziness.  Lol.  Hilarious!    You are in denial.  DENIAL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then explain to me how all these successful busy fat people are so lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea what these people do?  Success doesn't mean you have to be active or exercise.  Don't where you make that correlation.  MOST wealthy people are not overweight.  You are mentioning outliers.  Not the norm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you?
> 
> They don't become successfull by being lazy.
> 
> Prove they are outliers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The statistics speak for themselves.  Go look at them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you can't provide any evidence that these are "outliers"?
Click to expand...


The statistics show that.  Go look up the stats.  They are all over google, and you can even choose your own sources.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I probably said some people prefer women that look like preteen boys withe breast implants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, no.  I quoted you.  Now you are just basically saying that it is okay for you to express your opinions but not me.  For some reason, me expressing my personal preferences is "offensive."  Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you feel that people should feel bad about not meeting your obesity standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you seem to feel that thin women should feel like preteen boys.  There is no difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I said* I think* they look like preteen boys. Big difference in saying that and saying someone should feel bad about being thin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  WHO do you think you are fooling with this sudden "Mr. Sensitive" routine?  I've read many of your posts.
Click to expand...

I never claimed to be "Mr Sensitive". Not trying to fool anyone either.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh okay.  It has NOTHING to do with laziness.  Lol.  Hilarious!    You are in denial.  DENIAL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then explain to me how all these successful busy fat people are so lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea what these people do?  Success doesn't mean you have to be active or exercise.  Don't where you make that correlation.  MOST wealthy people are not overweight.  You are mentioning outliers.  Not the norm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you?
> 
> They don't become successfull by being lazy.
> 
> Prove they are outliers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The statistics speak for themselves.  Go look at them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you can't provide any evidence that these are "outliers"?
Click to expand...


Socioeconomics and Obesity: The State of Obesity


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, no.  I quoted you.  Now you are just basically saying that it is okay for you to express your opinions but not me.  For some reason, me expressing my personal preferences is "offensive."  Why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> Because you feel that people should feel bad about not meeting your obesity standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you seem to feel that thin women should feel like preteen boys.  There is no difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I said* I think* they look like preteen boys. Big difference in saying that and saying someone should feel bad about being thin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  WHO do you think you are fooling with this sudden "Mr. Sensitive" routine?  I've read many of your posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never claimed to be "Mr Sensitive". Not trying to fool anyone either.
Click to expand...


Well, I must point out that you make your fair share of "insensitive" comments here!


----------



## Defiant1

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I probably said some people prefer women that look like preteen boys withe breast implants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, no.  I quoted you.  Now you are just basically saying that it is okay for you to express your opinions but not me.  For some reason, me expressing my personal preferences is "offensive."  Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you feel that people should feel bad about not meeting your obesity standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you seem to feel that thin women should feel like preteen boys.  There is no difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I said* I think* they look like preteen boys. Big difference in saying that and saying someone should feel bad about being thin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I think obesity is not beautiful and not okay.  Sorry, there is no difference.  I am saying that society should not accept obesity because it is unhealthy and mostly due to bad unhealthy habits.  That is a fact.  It is no better than smoking.
Click to expand...



I asked you yesterday, but you didn't respond.

I thought our bodies were our own.

Shouldn't my medical decisions be only between me and my doctor?


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then explain to me how all these successful busy fat people are so lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea what these people do?  Success doesn't mean you have to be active or exercise.  Don't where you make that correlation.  MOST wealthy people are not overweight.  You are mentioning outliers.  Not the norm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you?
> 
> They don't become successfull by being lazy.
> 
> Prove they are outliers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The statistics speak for themselves.  Go look at them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you can't provide any evidence that these are "outliers"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Socioeconomics and Obesity: The State of Obesity
Click to expand...


That correlates obesity and poverty - doesn't say anything about laziness or that the successful people are "outliers" *since they're only talking about 33%.*

It doesn't surprise me that obesity is more common amongst poor people but again, the reason's are very complex - poor people are more likely to live in "food deserts" where access to healthy food is difficult, they are less likely to have access to health facilities and education and if obesity starts in child, it's extremely difficult to not be an obese adult.


----------



## ChrisL

Defiant1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, no.  I quoted you.  Now you are just basically saying that it is okay for you to express your opinions but not me.  For some reason, me expressing my personal preferences is "offensive."  Why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> Because you feel that people should feel bad about not meeting your obesity standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you seem to feel that thin women should feel like preteen boys.  There is no difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I said* I think* they look like preteen boys. Big difference in saying that and saying someone should feel bad about being thin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I think obesity is not beautiful and not okay.  Sorry, there is no difference.  I am saying that society should not accept obesity because it is unhealthy and mostly due to bad unhealthy habits.  That is a fact.  It is no better than smoking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you yesterday, but you didn't respond.
> 
> I thought our bodies were our own.
> 
> Shouldn't my medical decisions be only between me and my doctor?
Click to expand...


That does nothing to negate any of the facts.  The facts are that obesity is becoming a huge problem and is projected to become an even bigger problem.  It is also totally preventable in most instances.  Why should the American people accept this unhealthy habit but not, say, smoking?  Should an obese person's insurance premiums be higher because they are obese which, in and of itself, is a risk factor to many future medical problems?  Especially when it starts when you are just 12 years old or even younger in some instances.  It's a big problem . . . for everyone.  

Overweight in Children

Today, about one in three American kids and teens is overweight or obese. The prevalence of obesity in children more than tripled from 1971 to 2011.. With good reason,childhood obesity is now the No. 1 health concern among parents in the United States, topping drug abuse and smoking.

Among children today, obesity is causing a broad range of health problems that previously weren’t seen until adulthood. These includehigh blood pressure, type 2 diabetes and elevated blood cholesterol levels. There are also psychological effects: Obese children are more prone to low self-esteem, negative body image and depression.

And excess weight is associated with earlier risk of obesity-related disease and death in adulthood.. Perhaps one of the most sobering statements regarding the severity of the childhood obesity epidemic came from former Surgeon General Richard Carmona, who characterized the threat as follows:

_“Because of the increasing rates of obesity, unhealthy eating habits and physical inactivity, we may see the first generation that will be less healthy and have a shorter life expectancy than their parents."_


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea what these people do?  Success doesn't mean you have to be active or exercise.  Don't where you make that correlation.  MOST wealthy people are not overweight.  You are mentioning outliers.  Not the norm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you?
> 
> They don't become successfull by being lazy.
> 
> Prove they are outliers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The statistics speak for themselves.  Go look at them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you can't provide any evidence that these are "outliers"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Socioeconomics and Obesity: The State of Obesity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That correlates obesity and poverty - doesn't say anything about laziness or that the successful people are "outliers" *since they're only talking about 33%.*
> 
> It doesn't surprise me that obesity is more common amongst poor people but again, the reason's are very complex - poor people are more likely to live in "food deserts" where access to healthy food is difficult, they are less likely to have access to health facilities and education and if obesity starts in child, it's extremely difficult to not be an obese adult.
Click to expand...


In my previous links, if you had bothered to read them, doctors have determined that a SEDENTARY lifestyle is most often responsible for obesity.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea what these people do?  Success doesn't mean you have to be active or exercise.  Don't where you make that correlation.  MOST wealthy people are not overweight.  You are mentioning outliers.  Not the norm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you?
> 
> They don't become successfull by being lazy.
> 
> Prove they are outliers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The statistics speak for themselves.  Go look at them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you can't provide any evidence that these are "outliers"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Socioeconomics and Obesity: The State of Obesity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That correlates obesity and poverty - doesn't say anything about laziness or that the successful people are "outliers" *since they're only talking about 33%.*
> 
> It doesn't surprise me that obesity is more common amongst poor people but again, the reason's are very complex - poor people are more likely to live in "food deserts" where access to healthy food is difficult, they are less likely to have access to health facilities and education and if obesity starts in child, it's extremely difficult to not be an obese adult.
Click to expand...


WHO | Physical inactivity a leading cause of disease and disability, warns WHO

*Physical inactivity a leading cause of disease and disability, warns WHO*
4 APRIL 2002 - Physical inactivity can have serious implications for people’s health, said the World Health Organization today on the occasion of World Health Day. Approximately 2 million deaths per year are attributed to physical inactivity, prompting WHO to issue a warning that a sedentary lifestyle could very well be among the 10 leading causes of death and disability in the world. World Health Day is celebrated annually on April 7 and used to inform the public about leading public health issues. By choosing physical activity as the theme for World Health Day, WHO is promoting healthy, active and tobacco-free lifestyles. The aim is to prevent the disease and disability caused by unhealthy and sedentary living.

Sedentary lifestyles increase all causes of mortality, double the risk of cardiovascular diseases, diabetes, and obesity, and increase the risks of colon cancer, high blood pressure, osteoporosis, lipid disorders, depression and anxiety. According to WHO, 60 to 85% of people in the world—from both developed and developing countries—lead sedentary lifestyles, making it one of the more serious yet insufficiently addressed public health problems of our time. It is estimated that nearly two-thirds of children are also insufficiently active, with serious implications for their future health.

Physical inactivity, along increasing tobacco use and poor diet and nutrition, are increasingly becoming part of today’s lifestyle leading to the rapid rise of diseases such as cardiovascular diseases, diabetes, or obesity. Chronic diseases caused by these risk factors are now the leading causes of death in every part of world except sub-Saharan Africa, where infectious diseases such as AIDS are still the leading problem. These chronic diseases are, for the most part, entirely preventable. Countries and people could save precious lives and health care resources by investing in preventing these diseases, says WHO.


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you?
> 
> They don't become successfull by being lazy.
> 
> Prove they are outliers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The statistics speak for themselves.  Go look at them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you can't provide any evidence that these are "outliers"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Socioeconomics and Obesity: The State of Obesity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That correlates obesity and poverty - doesn't say anything about laziness or that the successful people are "outliers" *since they're only talking about 33%.*
> 
> It doesn't surprise me that obesity is more common amongst poor people but again, the reason's are very complex - poor people are more likely to live in "food deserts" where access to healthy food is difficult, they are less likely to have access to health facilities and education and if obesity starts in child, it's extremely difficult to not be an obese adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Physical inactivity a leading cause of disease and disability, warns WHO*
> 4 APRIL 2002 - Physical inactivity can have serious implications for people’s health, said the World Health Organization today on the occasion of World Health Day. Approximately 2 million deaths per year are attributed to physical inactivity, prompting WHO to issue a warning that a sedentary lifestyle could very well be among the 10 leading causes of death and disability in the world. World Health Day is celebrated annually on April 7 and used to inform the public about leading public health issues. By choosing physical activity as the theme for World Health Day, WHO is promoting healthy, active and tobacco-free lifestyles. The aim is to prevent the disease and disability caused by unhealthy and sedentary living.
> 
> Sedentary lifestyles increase all causes of mortality, double the risk of cardiovascular diseases, diabetes, and obesity, and increase the risks of colon cancer, high blood pressure, osteoporosis, lipid disorders, depression and anxiety. According to WHO, 60 to 85% of people in the world—from both developed and developing countries—lead sedentary lifestyles, making it one of the more serious yet insufficiently addressed public health problems of our time. It is estimated that nearly two-thirds of children are also insufficiently active, with serious implications for their future health.
> 
> Physical inactivity, along increasing tobacco use and poor diet and nutrition, are increasingly becoming part of today’s lifestyle leading to the rapid rise of diseases such as cardiovascular diseases, diabetes, or obesity. Chronic diseases caused by these risk factors are now the leading causes of death in every part of world except sub-Saharan Africa, where infectious diseases such as AIDS are still the leading problem. These chronic diseases are, for the most part, entirely preventable. Countries and people could save precious lives and health care resources by investing in preventing these diseases, says WHO.
Click to expand...



Very true and we have become a very sedentary nation - changes need to start in the schools.  Doesn't equal laziness though.


----------



## ChrisL

Trying to post in between reports, and I forgot the link for the above information, although it is easy enough to find ALL of this information yourself with just a google search.  It is really quite cut and dried that obesity is an incredible health risk, costs us billions of dollars every year and is detrimental to the health and well being of just about anyone.  It should never be "encouraged" as a "lifestyle."  That is no different than telling a smoker to ignore the health risks of smoking and telling them, "nah, you are fine with the smoking."  It is RIDICULOUS.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The statistics speak for themselves.  Go look at them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you can't provide any evidence that these are "outliers"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Socioeconomics and Obesity: The State of Obesity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That correlates obesity and poverty - doesn't say anything about laziness or that the successful people are "outliers" *since they're only talking about 33%.*
> 
> It doesn't surprise me that obesity is more common amongst poor people but again, the reason's are very complex - poor people are more likely to live in "food deserts" where access to healthy food is difficult, they are less likely to have access to health facilities and education and if obesity starts in child, it's extremely difficult to not be an obese adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Physical inactivity a leading cause of disease and disability, warns WHO*
> 4 APRIL 2002 - Physical inactivity can have serious implications for people’s health, said the World Health Organization today on the occasion of World Health Day. Approximately 2 million deaths per year are attributed to physical inactivity, prompting WHO to issue a warning that a sedentary lifestyle could very well be among the 10 leading causes of death and disability in the world. World Health Day is celebrated annually on April 7 and used to inform the public about leading public health issues. By choosing physical activity as the theme for World Health Day, WHO is promoting healthy, active and tobacco-free lifestyles. The aim is to prevent the disease and disability caused by unhealthy and sedentary living.
> 
> Sedentary lifestyles increase all causes of mortality, double the risk of cardiovascular diseases, diabetes, and obesity, and increase the risks of colon cancer, high blood pressure, osteoporosis, lipid disorders, depression and anxiety. According to WHO, 60 to 85% of people in the world—from both developed and developing countries—lead sedentary lifestyles, making it one of the more serious yet insufficiently addressed public health problems of our time. It is estimated that nearly two-thirds of children are also insufficiently active, with serious implications for their future health.
> 
> Physical inactivity, along increasing tobacco use and poor diet and nutrition, are increasingly becoming part of today’s lifestyle leading to the rapid rise of diseases such as cardiovascular diseases, diabetes, or obesity. Chronic diseases caused by these risk factors are now the leading causes of death in every part of world except sub-Saharan Africa, where infectious diseases such as AIDS are still the leading problem. These chronic diseases are, for the most part, entirely preventable. Countries and people could save precious lives and health care resources by investing in preventing these diseases, says WHO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Very true and we have become a very sedentary nation - changes need to start in the schools.  Doesn't equal laziness though.
Click to expand...


So now you are going to argue that a lot of people are not fat because of sheer laziness?  Do you go out into the real world?  Yes, many, many people ARE actually quite lazy and abhor physical activity.


----------



## ChrisL

I type hundreds of reports every day about people and their habits and what they actually do to try and improve their health, and you are going to argue with me about people being lazy?


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Trying to post in between reports, and I forgot the link for the above information, although it is easy enough to find ALL of this information yourself with just a google search. * It is really quite cut and dried that obesity is an incredible health risk, costs us billions of dollars every year and is detrimental to the health and well being of just about anyone*.  It should never be "encouraged" as a "lifestyle."  That is no different than telling a smoker to ignore the health risks of smoking and telling them, "nah, you are fine with the smoking."  It is RIDICULOUS.



Agree.

It's not being "encouraged" as a lifestyle.  Allowing a person to have self esteem and feel good about themselves is not "encouraging" a life style, and it might, in fact, give them the confidence in themselves to address the weight problem if they can.  If they can't, then they shouldn't be punished for it by shaming and hate or claims of being "lazy".  When you start stacking moral defects on top of body image, you lose me.


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you can't provide any evidence that these are "outliers"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socioeconomics and Obesity: The State of Obesity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That correlates obesity and poverty - doesn't say anything about laziness or that the successful people are "outliers" *since they're only talking about 33%.*
> 
> It doesn't surprise me that obesity is more common amongst poor people but again, the reason's are very complex - poor people are more likely to live in "food deserts" where access to healthy food is difficult, they are less likely to have access to health facilities and education and if obesity starts in child, it's extremely difficult to not be an obese adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Physical inactivity a leading cause of disease and disability, warns WHO*
> 4 APRIL 2002 - Physical inactivity can have serious implications for people’s health, said the World Health Organization today on the occasion of World Health Day. Approximately 2 million deaths per year are attributed to physical inactivity, prompting WHO to issue a warning that a sedentary lifestyle could very well be among the 10 leading causes of death and disability in the world. World Health Day is celebrated annually on April 7 and used to inform the public about leading public health issues. By choosing physical activity as the theme for World Health Day, WHO is promoting healthy, active and tobacco-free lifestyles. The aim is to prevent the disease and disability caused by unhealthy and sedentary living.
> 
> Sedentary lifestyles increase all causes of mortality, double the risk of cardiovascular diseases, diabetes, and obesity, and increase the risks of colon cancer, high blood pressure, osteoporosis, lipid disorders, depression and anxiety. According to WHO, 60 to 85% of people in the world—from both developed and developing countries—lead sedentary lifestyles, making it one of the more serious yet insufficiently addressed public health problems of our time. It is estimated that nearly two-thirds of children are also insufficiently active, with serious implications for their future health.
> 
> Physical inactivity, along increasing tobacco use and poor diet and nutrition, are increasingly becoming part of today’s lifestyle leading to the rapid rise of diseases such as cardiovascular diseases, diabetes, or obesity. Chronic diseases caused by these risk factors are now the leading causes of death in every part of world except sub-Saharan Africa, where infectious diseases such as AIDS are still the leading problem. These chronic diseases are, for the most part, entirely preventable. Countries and people could save precious lives and health care resources by investing in preventing these diseases, says WHO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Very true and we have become a very sedentary nation - changes need to start in the schools.  Doesn't equal laziness though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you are going to argue that a lot of people are not fat because of sheer laziness?  Do you go out into the real world?  Yes, many, many people ARE actually quite lazy and abhor physical activity.
Click to expand...


Abhoring physical activity isn't "lazyness".  People can be physically active and mentally lazy, contributing nothing.

Obesity is a complex disease influenced by multiple factors:

Genetic
Physiologic
Environmental
Behavioral


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to post in between reports, and I forgot the link for the above information, although it is easy enough to find ALL of this information yourself with just a google search. * It is really quite cut and dried that obesity is an incredible health risk, costs us billions of dollars every year and is detrimental to the health and well being of just about anyone*.  It should never be "encouraged" as a "lifestyle."  That is no different than telling a smoker to ignore the health risks of smoking and telling them, "nah, you are fine with the smoking."  It is RIDICULOUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree.
> 
> It's not being "encouraged" as a lifestyle.  Allowing a person to have self esteem and feel good about themselves is not "encouraging" a life style, and it might, in fact, give them the confidence in themselves to address the weight problem if they can.  If they can't, then they shouldn't be punished for it by shaming and hate or claims of being "lazy".  When you start stacking moral defects on top of body image, you lose me.
Click to expand...


The fact of the matter is that some people really ARE just lazy.  I'm sorry, that is just a fact.  Some people pig out on junk food, don't get any exercise, and don't even care!  Some don't even try to lose weight, and maybe that is because of people applauding them for . . . ???  being obese?


----------



## Coyote

*Overweight people are not lazy and dumb*
* Raising moral issues*
_Often the cause and the solution to the problem of overweightness and obesity is presented as a simple equation:

Weight = (calories in) – (calories out)

This notion is what legitimises stigmatization and discrimination of obese persons, asserts Brewis Slade.

When we assume that being fat or slim is a relatively easy option we turn the problem into a morality issue: Fat people are morally deficient and should be ashamed and get their act together.

As a result such bias and slurs become more acceptable.

*There’s just one hitch: Science does not support the hypothesis that obesity has anything to do with moral decrepitude. The math is much more complicated than the arithmetic above.*


* Multiple factors*
“Obesity has very little to do with laziness and immorality,” says Jøran Hjelmesæth.

The professor does not wish to undermine our individual responsibilities for our health, or deny that body weight can be regulated by changing food intake and activity levels. But there is so much more.

The brain, intestines, fatty tissue, muscles, organs and bacterial flora comprise a complicated system of constant communication among the various parts. 

This system is guided by the feeling of hunger, fullness, appetite, enjoyment of food, metabolism and storage of fat.

We now know that genes have a lot to say for the regulation of these mechanisms. There can be greater individual differences in how the body system is fine-tuned.


* Not disposed to fatness*
Obviously our genes cannot have changed much since the obesity epidemic started about 30 years ago. But in countries like Norway the environment we live in has.

We now live in a wealthier society where high-calorie temptations abound and are accessible 24/7. Fewer do physically strenuous work and cars and a cornucopian output of appliances and contraptions eliminate much of the daily exercise people used to get. In other words it is much harder to stay slim.

But not everyone is equally vulnerable. The calorie bombs at the counter of the petrol station just can’t be resisted by everyone. Not everyone gains weight as readily, even if they are couch potatoes.

“We estimate that about a third of the population is not disposed toward putting on weight. They stay slim regardless of their lifestyle,” says Karlsen at the University of Agder.

The bodies of others put on fat much too easily._

_* Exercise gave lower and higher weight*
“Nearly no one is alike in their responses to food and exercise,” says Professor Bård Kulseng at the Norwegian University of Science and Technology (NTNU) in Trondheim. He is a veteran in research on treating overweightness and obesity.

He refers to a study of how work-outs affect relatively untrained obese persons.

The researchers in the project ensured that the participants received identical amounts of physical activity. They engaged in exercise which should have burned 500 calories, straining themselves at 75 percent of their maximum capacity, five days a week for over three months. Food intake and everything else was controlled and the same for all of them. But the results were far from it.

“Some people enjoyed a huge benefit. They lost as much as 15 kilos. Most lost at least some weight. But others actually gained. This has also been confirmed in other studies.”

The different ways our bodies react caused these disparities._​


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to post in between reports, and I forgot the link for the above information, although it is easy enough to find ALL of this information yourself with just a google search. * It is really quite cut and dried that obesity is an incredible health risk, costs us billions of dollars every year and is detrimental to the health and well being of just about anyone*.  It should never be "encouraged" as a "lifestyle."  That is no different than telling a smoker to ignore the health risks of smoking and telling them, "nah, you are fine with the smoking."  It is RIDICULOUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree.
> 
> It's not being "encouraged" as a lifestyle.  Allowing a person to have self esteem and feel good about themselves is not "encouraging" a life style, and it might, in fact, give them the confidence in themselves to address the weight problem if they can.  If they can't, then they shouldn't be punished for it by shaming and hate or claims of being "lazy".  When you start stacking moral defects on top of body image, you lose me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact of the matter is that some people really ARE just lazy.  I'm sorry, that is just a fact.  Some people pig out on junk food, don't get any exercise, and don't even care!  Some don't even try to lose weight, and maybe that is because of people applauding them for . . . ???  being obese?
Click to expand...


Who is applauding?


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socioeconomics and Obesity: The State of Obesity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That correlates obesity and poverty - doesn't say anything about laziness or that the successful people are "outliers" *since they're only talking about 33%.*
> 
> It doesn't surprise me that obesity is more common amongst poor people but again, the reason's are very complex - poor people are more likely to live in "food deserts" where access to healthy food is difficult, they are less likely to have access to health facilities and education and if obesity starts in child, it's extremely difficult to not be an obese adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Physical inactivity a leading cause of disease and disability, warns WHO*
> 4 APRIL 2002 - Physical inactivity can have serious implications for people’s health, said the World Health Organization today on the occasion of World Health Day. Approximately 2 million deaths per year are attributed to physical inactivity, prompting WHO to issue a warning that a sedentary lifestyle could very well be among the 10 leading causes of death and disability in the world. World Health Day is celebrated annually on April 7 and used to inform the public about leading public health issues. By choosing physical activity as the theme for World Health Day, WHO is promoting healthy, active and tobacco-free lifestyles. The aim is to prevent the disease and disability caused by unhealthy and sedentary living.
> 
> Sedentary lifestyles increase all causes of mortality, double the risk of cardiovascular diseases, diabetes, and obesity, and increase the risks of colon cancer, high blood pressure, osteoporosis, lipid disorders, depression and anxiety. According to WHO, 60 to 85% of people in the world—from both developed and developing countries—lead sedentary lifestyles, making it one of the more serious yet insufficiently addressed public health problems of our time. It is estimated that nearly two-thirds of children are also insufficiently active, with serious implications for their future health.
> 
> Physical inactivity, along increasing tobacco use and poor diet and nutrition, are increasingly becoming part of today’s lifestyle leading to the rapid rise of diseases such as cardiovascular diseases, diabetes, or obesity. Chronic diseases caused by these risk factors are now the leading causes of death in every part of world except sub-Saharan Africa, where infectious diseases such as AIDS are still the leading problem. These chronic diseases are, for the most part, entirely preventable. Countries and people could save precious lives and health care resources by investing in preventing these diseases, says WHO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Very true and we have become a very sedentary nation - changes need to start in the schools.  Doesn't equal laziness though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you are going to argue that a lot of people are not fat because of sheer laziness?  Do you go out into the real world?  Yes, many, many people ARE actually quite lazy and abhor physical activity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abhoring physical activity isn't "lazyness".  People can be physically active and mentally lazy, contributing nothing.
> 
> Obesity is a complex disease influenced by multiple factors:
> 
> Genetic
> Physiologic
> Environmental
> Behavioral
Click to expand...


Of course, the case for some people is that it is difficult to change old habits.  Genetic?  From everything I know, I would say more than genetic (unless you have a disease of course) it is poor habits passed on and environmental rather than genetics.  You don't have to have a perfectly shaped body and be bigger in the legs or bust or whatnot and still NOT be obese.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> *Overweight people are not lazy and dumb*
> * Raising moral issues*
> _Often the cause and the solution to the problem of overweightness and obesity is presented as a simple equation:
> 
> Weight = (calories in) – (calories out)
> 
> This notion is what legitimises stigmatization and discrimination of obese persons, asserts Brewis Slade.
> 
> When we assume that being fat or slim is a relatively easy option we turn the problem into a morality issue: Fat people are morally deficient and should be ashamed and get their act together.
> 
> As a result such bias and slurs become more acceptable.
> 
> *There’s just one hitch: Science does not support the hypothesis that obesity has anything to do with moral decrepitude. The math is much more complicated than the arithmetic above.*
> 
> 
> * Multiple factors*
> “Obesity has very little to do with laziness and immorality,” says Jøran Hjelmesæth.
> 
> The professor does not wish to undermine our individual responsibilities for our health, or deny that body weight can be regulated by changing food intake and activity levels. But there is so much more.
> 
> The brain, intestines, fatty tissue, muscles, organs and bacterial flora comprise a complicated system of constant communication among the various parts.
> 
> This system is guided by the feeling of hunger, fullness, appetite, enjoyment of food, metabolism and storage of fat.
> 
> We now know that genes have a lot to say for the regulation of these mechanisms. There can be greater individual differences in how the body system is fine-tuned.
> 
> 
> * Not disposed to fatness*
> Obviously our genes cannot have changed much since the obesity epidemic started about 30 years ago. But in countries like Norway the environment we live in has.
> 
> We now live in a wealthier society where high-calorie temptations abound and are accessible 24/7. Fewer do physically strenuous work and cars and a cornucopian output of appliances and contraptions eliminate much of the daily exercise people used to get. In other words it is much harder to stay slim.
> 
> But not everyone is equally vulnerable. The calorie bombs at the counter of the petrol station just can’t be resisted by everyone. Not everyone gains weight as readily, even if they are couch potatoes.
> 
> “We estimate that about a third of the population is not disposed toward putting on weight. They stay slim regardless of their lifestyle,” says Karlsen at the University of Agder.
> 
> The bodies of others put on fat much too easily._
> 
> _* Exercise gave lower and higher weight*
> “Nearly no one is alike in their responses to food and exercise,” says Professor Bård Kulseng at the Norwegian University of Science and Technology (NTNU) in Trondheim. He is a veteran in research on treating overweightness and obesity.
> 
> He refers to a study of how work-outs affect relatively untrained obese persons.
> 
> The researchers in the project ensured that the participants received identical amounts of physical activity. They engaged in exercise which should have burned 500 calories, straining themselves at 75 percent of their maximum capacity, five days a week for over three months. Food intake and everything else was controlled and the same for all of them. But the results were far from it.
> 
> “Some people enjoyed a huge benefit. They lost as much as 15 kilos. Most lost at least some weight. But others actually gained. This has also been confirmed in other studies.”
> 
> The different ways our bodies react caused these disparities._​



Never said they were dumb.  However, many of them ARE lazy.  I know this for a fact.


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> That correlates obesity and poverty - doesn't say anything about laziness or that the successful people are "outliers" *since they're only talking about 33%.*
> 
> It doesn't surprise me that obesity is more common amongst poor people but again, the reason's are very complex - poor people are more likely to live in "food deserts" where access to healthy food is difficult, they are less likely to have access to health facilities and education and if obesity starts in child, it's extremely difficult to not be an obese adult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Physical inactivity a leading cause of disease and disability, warns WHO*
> 4 APRIL 2002 - Physical inactivity can have serious implications for people’s health, said the World Health Organization today on the occasion of World Health Day. Approximately 2 million deaths per year are attributed to physical inactivity, prompting WHO to issue a warning that a sedentary lifestyle could very well be among the 10 leading causes of death and disability in the world. World Health Day is celebrated annually on April 7 and used to inform the public about leading public health issues. By choosing physical activity as the theme for World Health Day, WHO is promoting healthy, active and tobacco-free lifestyles. The aim is to prevent the disease and disability caused by unhealthy and sedentary living.
> 
> Sedentary lifestyles increase all causes of mortality, double the risk of cardiovascular diseases, diabetes, and obesity, and increase the risks of colon cancer, high blood pressure, osteoporosis, lipid disorders, depression and anxiety. According to WHO, 60 to 85% of people in the world—from both developed and developing countries—lead sedentary lifestyles, making it one of the more serious yet insufficiently addressed public health problems of our time. It is estimated that nearly two-thirds of children are also insufficiently active, with serious implications for their future health.
> 
> Physical inactivity, along increasing tobacco use and poor diet and nutrition, are increasingly becoming part of today’s lifestyle leading to the rapid rise of diseases such as cardiovascular diseases, diabetes, or obesity. Chronic diseases caused by these risk factors are now the leading causes of death in every part of world except sub-Saharan Africa, where infectious diseases such as AIDS are still the leading problem. These chronic diseases are, for the most part, entirely preventable. Countries and people could save precious lives and health care resources by investing in preventing these diseases, says WHO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Very true and we have become a very sedentary nation - changes need to start in the schools.  Doesn't equal laziness though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you are going to argue that a lot of people are not fat because of sheer laziness?  Do you go out into the real world?  Yes, many, many people ARE actually quite lazy and abhor physical activity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abhoring physical activity isn't "lazyness".  People can be physically active and mentally lazy, contributing nothing.
> 
> Obesity is a complex disease influenced by multiple factors:
> 
> Genetic
> Physiologic
> Environmental
> Behavioral
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, the case for some people is that it is difficult to change old habits.  Genetic?  From everything I know, I would say more than genetic (unless you have a disease of course) it is poor habits passed on and environmental rather than genetics.  You don't have to have a perfectly shaped body and be bigger in the legs or bust or whatnot and still NOT be obese.
Click to expand...


Genetics most certainly has a role in it.  That's why it's a complex disease - there are many factors at play.


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Overweight people are not lazy and dumb*
> * Raising moral issues*
> _Often the cause and the solution to the problem of overweightness and obesity is presented as a simple equation:
> 
> Weight = (calories in) – (calories out)
> 
> This notion is what legitimises stigmatization and discrimination of obese persons, asserts Brewis Slade.
> 
> When we assume that being fat or slim is a relatively easy option we turn the problem into a morality issue: Fat people are morally deficient and should be ashamed and get their act together.
> 
> As a result such bias and slurs become more acceptable.
> 
> *There’s just one hitch: Science does not support the hypothesis that obesity has anything to do with moral decrepitude. The math is much more complicated than the arithmetic above.*
> 
> 
> * Multiple factors*
> “Obesity has very little to do with laziness and immorality,” says Jøran Hjelmesæth.
> 
> The professor does not wish to undermine our individual responsibilities for our health, or deny that body weight can be regulated by changing food intake and activity levels. But there is so much more.
> 
> The brain, intestines, fatty tissue, muscles, organs and bacterial flora comprise a complicated system of constant communication among the various parts.
> 
> This system is guided by the feeling of hunger, fullness, appetite, enjoyment of food, metabolism and storage of fat.
> 
> We now know that genes have a lot to say for the regulation of these mechanisms. There can be greater individual differences in how the body system is fine-tuned.
> 
> 
> * Not disposed to fatness*
> Obviously our genes cannot have changed much since the obesity epidemic started about 30 years ago. But in countries like Norway the environment we live in has.
> 
> We now live in a wealthier society where high-calorie temptations abound and are accessible 24/7. Fewer do physically strenuous work and cars and a cornucopian output of appliances and contraptions eliminate much of the daily exercise people used to get. In other words it is much harder to stay slim.
> 
> But not everyone is equally vulnerable. The calorie bombs at the counter of the petrol station just can’t be resisted by everyone. Not everyone gains weight as readily, even if they are couch potatoes.
> 
> “We estimate that about a third of the population is not disposed toward putting on weight. They stay slim regardless of their lifestyle,” says Karlsen at the University of Agder.
> 
> The bodies of others put on fat much too easily._
> 
> _* Exercise gave lower and higher weight*
> “Nearly no one is alike in their responses to food and exercise,” says Professor Bård Kulseng at the Norwegian University of Science and Technology (NTNU) in Trondheim. He is a veteran in research on treating overweightness and obesity.
> 
> He refers to a study of how work-outs affect relatively untrained obese persons.
> 
> The researchers in the project ensured that the participants received identical amounts of physical activity. They engaged in exercise which should have burned 500 calories, straining themselves at 75 percent of their maximum capacity, five days a week for over three months. Food intake and everything else was controlled and the same for all of them. But the results were far from it.
> 
> “Some people enjoyed a huge benefit. They lost as much as 15 kilos. Most lost at least some weight. But others actually gained. This has also been confirmed in other studies.”
> 
> The different ways our bodies react caused these disparities._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never said they were dumb.  However, many of them ARE lazy.  I know this for a fact.
Click to expand...


uh huh...and what fact supports that?  Not research.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Physical inactivity a leading cause of disease and disability, warns WHO*
> 4 APRIL 2002 - Physical inactivity can have serious implications for people’s health, said the World Health Organization today on the occasion of World Health Day. Approximately 2 million deaths per year are attributed to physical inactivity, prompting WHO to issue a warning that a sedentary lifestyle could very well be among the 10 leading causes of death and disability in the world. World Health Day is celebrated annually on April 7 and used to inform the public about leading public health issues. By choosing physical activity as the theme for World Health Day, WHO is promoting healthy, active and tobacco-free lifestyles. The aim is to prevent the disease and disability caused by unhealthy and sedentary living.
> 
> Sedentary lifestyles increase all causes of mortality, double the risk of cardiovascular diseases, diabetes, and obesity, and increase the risks of colon cancer, high blood pressure, osteoporosis, lipid disorders, depression and anxiety. According to WHO, 60 to 85% of people in the world—from both developed and developing countries—lead sedentary lifestyles, making it one of the more serious yet insufficiently addressed public health problems of our time. It is estimated that nearly two-thirds of children are also insufficiently active, with serious implications for their future health.
> 
> Physical inactivity, along increasing tobacco use and poor diet and nutrition, are increasingly becoming part of today’s lifestyle leading to the rapid rise of diseases such as cardiovascular diseases, diabetes, or obesity. Chronic diseases caused by these risk factors are now the leading causes of death in every part of world except sub-Saharan Africa, where infectious diseases such as AIDS are still the leading problem. These chronic diseases are, for the most part, entirely preventable. Countries and people could save precious lives and health care resources by investing in preventing these diseases, says WHO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very true and we have become a very sedentary nation - changes need to start in the schools.  Doesn't equal laziness though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you are going to argue that a lot of people are not fat because of sheer laziness?  Do you go out into the real world?  Yes, many, many people ARE actually quite lazy and abhor physical activity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abhoring physical activity isn't "lazyness".  People can be physically active and mentally lazy, contributing nothing.
> 
> Obesity is a complex disease influenced by multiple factors:
> 
> Genetic
> Physiologic
> Environmental
> Behavioral
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, the case for some people is that it is difficult to change old habits.  Genetic?  From everything I know, I would say more than genetic (unless you have a disease of course) it is poor habits passed on and environmental rather than genetics.  You don't have to have a perfectly shaped body and be bigger in the legs or bust or whatnot and still NOT be obese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Genetics most certainly has a role in it.  That's why it's a complex disease - there are many factors at play.
Click to expand...


Okay, so now you are claiming that people are not lazy and that is not a contributing factor to a sedentary lifestyle.  Is that what you're trying to sell?  I'm not buying it.  Of course there are MANY lazy people in the world.


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very true and we have become a very sedentary nation - changes need to start in the schools.  Doesn't equal laziness though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now you are going to argue that a lot of people are not fat because of sheer laziness?  Do you go out into the real world?  Yes, many, many people ARE actually quite lazy and abhor physical activity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abhoring physical activity isn't "lazyness".  People can be physically active and mentally lazy, contributing nothing.
> 
> Obesity is a complex disease influenced by multiple factors:
> 
> Genetic
> Physiologic
> Environmental
> Behavioral
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, the case for some people is that it is difficult to change old habits.  Genetic?  From everything I know, I would say more than genetic (unless you have a disease of course) it is poor habits passed on and environmental rather than genetics.  You don't have to have a perfectly shaped body and be bigger in the legs or bust or whatnot and still NOT be obese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Genetics most certainly has a role in it.  That's why it's a complex disease - there are many factors at play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, so now you are claiming that people are not lazy and that is not a contributing factor to a sedentary lifestyle.  Is that what you're trying to sell?  I'm not buying it.  Of course there are MANY lazy people in the world.
Click to expand...


Nope.  Not claiming that.  Try to read.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Overweight people are not lazy and dumb*
> * Raising moral issues*
> _Often the cause and the solution to the problem of overweightness and obesity is presented as a simple equation:
> 
> Weight = (calories in) – (calories out)
> 
> This notion is what legitimises stigmatization and discrimination of obese persons, asserts Brewis Slade.
> 
> When we assume that being fat or slim is a relatively easy option we turn the problem into a morality issue: Fat people are morally deficient and should be ashamed and get their act together.
> 
> As a result such bias and slurs become more acceptable.
> 
> *There’s just one hitch: Science does not support the hypothesis that obesity has anything to do with moral decrepitude. The math is much more complicated than the arithmetic above.*
> 
> 
> * Multiple factors*
> “Obesity has very little to do with laziness and immorality,” says Jøran Hjelmesæth.
> 
> The professor does not wish to undermine our individual responsibilities for our health, or deny that body weight can be regulated by changing food intake and activity levels. But there is so much more.
> 
> The brain, intestines, fatty tissue, muscles, organs and bacterial flora comprise a complicated system of constant communication among the various parts.
> 
> This system is guided by the feeling of hunger, fullness, appetite, enjoyment of food, metabolism and storage of fat.
> 
> We now know that genes have a lot to say for the regulation of these mechanisms. There can be greater individual differences in how the body system is fine-tuned.
> 
> 
> * Not disposed to fatness*
> Obviously our genes cannot have changed much since the obesity epidemic started about 30 years ago. But in countries like Norway the environment we live in has.
> 
> We now live in a wealthier society where high-calorie temptations abound and are accessible 24/7. Fewer do physically strenuous work and cars and a cornucopian output of appliances and contraptions eliminate much of the daily exercise people used to get. In other words it is much harder to stay slim.
> 
> But not everyone is equally vulnerable. The calorie bombs at the counter of the petrol station just can’t be resisted by everyone. Not everyone gains weight as readily, even if they are couch potatoes.
> 
> “We estimate that about a third of the population is not disposed toward putting on weight. They stay slim regardless of their lifestyle,” says Karlsen at the University of Agder.
> 
> The bodies of others put on fat much too easily._
> 
> _* Exercise gave lower and higher weight*
> “Nearly no one is alike in their responses to food and exercise,” says Professor Bård Kulseng at the Norwegian University of Science and Technology (NTNU) in Trondheim. He is a veteran in research on treating overweightness and obesity.
> 
> He refers to a study of how work-outs affect relatively untrained obese persons.
> 
> The researchers in the project ensured that the participants received identical amounts of physical activity. They engaged in exercise which should have burned 500 calories, straining themselves at 75 percent of their maximum capacity, five days a week for over three months. Food intake and everything else was controlled and the same for all of them. But the results were far from it.
> 
> “Some people enjoyed a huge benefit. They lost as much as 15 kilos. Most lost at least some weight. But others actually gained. This has also been confirmed in other studies.”
> 
> The different ways our bodies react caused these disparities._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never said they were dumb.  However, many of them ARE lazy.  I know this for a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh huh...and what fact supports that?  Not research.
Click to expand...


What you are doing is denying that laziness is a factor.  I'm sorry but yes, laziness is most certainly a factor in a sedentary lifestyle in most instances.  Unless you have a disability which prevents you from moving about, it is your own choice to stay seated on the couch rather than doing something active.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now you are going to argue that a lot of people are not fat because of sheer laziness?  Do you go out into the real world?  Yes, many, many people ARE actually quite lazy and abhor physical activity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abhoring physical activity isn't "lazyness".  People can be physically active and mentally lazy, contributing nothing.
> 
> Obesity is a complex disease influenced by multiple factors:
> 
> Genetic
> Physiologic
> Environmental
> Behavioral
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, the case for some people is that it is difficult to change old habits.  Genetic?  From everything I know, I would say more than genetic (unless you have a disease of course) it is poor habits passed on and environmental rather than genetics.  You don't have to have a perfectly shaped body and be bigger in the legs or bust or whatnot and still NOT be obese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Genetics most certainly has a role in it.  That's why it's a complex disease - there are many factors at play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, so now you are claiming that people are not lazy and that is not a contributing factor to a sedentary lifestyle.  Is that what you're trying to sell?  I'm not buying it.  Of course there are MANY lazy people in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  Not claiming that.  Try to read.
Click to expand...


I never claimed other factors did not play a role.  What I am saying is that obesity is most certainly due to laziness in a lot of cases.  To deny that, is to deny reality and to be pretty much claiming that people are "ideal" and always do what is right or best.


----------



## ChrisL

I think we all know some people who are lazy and fat and have poor eating habits and have no one to blame but themselves for their "condition."  They don't want to work at getting into shape.  They enjoy sitting on their couch and eating junk food.  THAT is reality.


----------



## Coyote

What contributes to a s


ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Overweight people are not lazy and dumb*
> * Raising moral issues*
> _Often the cause and the solution to the problem of overweightness and obesity is presented as a simple equation:
> 
> Weight = (calories in) – (calories out)
> 
> This notion is what legitimises stigmatization and discrimination of obese persons, asserts Brewis Slade.
> 
> When we assume that being fat or slim is a relatively easy option we turn the problem into a morality issue: Fat people are morally deficient and should be ashamed and get their act together.
> 
> As a result such bias and slurs become more acceptable.
> 
> *There’s just one hitch: Science does not support the hypothesis that obesity has anything to do with moral decrepitude. The math is much more complicated than the arithmetic above.*
> 
> 
> * Multiple factors*
> “Obesity has very little to do with laziness and immorality,” says Jøran Hjelmesæth.
> 
> The professor does not wish to undermine our individual responsibilities for our health, or deny that body weight can be regulated by changing food intake and activity levels. But there is so much more.
> 
> The brain, intestines, fatty tissue, muscles, organs and bacterial flora comprise a complicated system of constant communication among the various parts.
> 
> This system is guided by the feeling of hunger, fullness, appetite, enjoyment of food, metabolism and storage of fat.
> 
> We now know that genes have a lot to say for the regulation of these mechanisms. There can be greater individual differences in how the body system is fine-tuned.
> 
> 
> * Not disposed to fatness*
> Obviously our genes cannot have changed much since the obesity epidemic started about 30 years ago. But in countries like Norway the environment we live in has.
> 
> We now live in a wealthier society where high-calorie temptations abound and are accessible 24/7. Fewer do physically strenuous work and cars and a cornucopian output of appliances and contraptions eliminate much of the daily exercise people used to get. In other words it is much harder to stay slim.
> 
> But not everyone is equally vulnerable. The calorie bombs at the counter of the petrol station just can’t be resisted by everyone. Not everyone gains weight as readily, even if they are couch potatoes.
> 
> “We estimate that about a third of the population is not disposed toward putting on weight. They stay slim regardless of their lifestyle,” says Karlsen at the University of Agder.
> 
> The bodies of others put on fat much too easily._
> 
> _* Exercise gave lower and higher weight*
> “Nearly no one is alike in their responses to food and exercise,” says Professor Bård Kulseng at the Norwegian University of Science and Technology (NTNU) in Trondheim. He is a veteran in research on treating overweightness and obesity.
> 
> He refers to a study of how work-outs affect relatively untrained obese persons.
> 
> The researchers in the project ensured that the participants received identical amounts of physical activity. They engaged in exercise which should have burned 500 calories, straining themselves at 75 percent of their maximum capacity, five days a week for over three months. Food intake and everything else was controlled and the same for all of them. But the results were far from it.
> 
> “Some people enjoyed a huge benefit. They lost as much as 15 kilos. Most lost at least some weight. But others actually gained. This has also been confirmed in other studies.”
> 
> The different ways our bodies react caused these disparities._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never said they were dumb.  However, many of them ARE lazy.  I know this for a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh huh...and what fact supports that?  Not research.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you are doing is denying that laziness is a factor.  I'm sorry but yes, laziness is most certainly a factor in a sedentary lifestyle in most instances.  Unless you have a disability which prevents you from moving about, it is your own choice to stay seated on the couch rather than doing something active.
Click to expand...


No, I'm not.  I'm saying it could be a factor but you have yet to prove that fat people are lazier than skinny people or that it is a major factor. Read the article I quoted.

I know plenty of lazy skinny people who never exercise if they can avoid it.


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abhoring physical activity isn't "lazyness".  People can be physically active and mentally lazy, contributing nothing.
> 
> Obesity is a complex disease influenced by multiple factors:
> 
> Genetic
> Physiologic
> Environmental
> Behavioral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, the case for some people is that it is difficult to change old habits.  Genetic?  From everything I know, I would say more than genetic (unless you have a disease of course) it is poor habits passed on and environmental rather than genetics.  You don't have to have a perfectly shaped body and be bigger in the legs or bust or whatnot and still NOT be obese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Genetics most certainly has a role in it.  That's why it's a complex disease - there are many factors at play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, so now you are claiming that people are not lazy and that is not a contributing factor to a sedentary lifestyle.  Is that what you're trying to sell?  I'm not buying it.  Of course there are MANY lazy people in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  Not claiming that.  Try to read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never claimed other factors did not play a role.  What I am saying is that obesity is most certainly due to laziness in a lot of cases.  To deny that, is to deny reality and to be pretty much claiming that people are "ideal" and always do what is right or best.
Click to expand...


What you said is non-lazy fat people are "outliers" - that's implies that lazyness plays a major role.  You have posted nothing to support that.


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> I think we all know some people who are lazy and fat and have poor eating habits and have no one to blame but themselves for their "condition."  They don't want to work at getting into shape.  They enjoy sitting on their couch and eating junk food.  THAT is reality.




For SOME people...sure.


----------



## jillian

ChrisL said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And one more thing, I haven't done anything to any of you weirdos that you don't do on a frequent and REGULAR basis around here.  If my posts bother you, I suggest you put me on ignore.  Stalking me just makes YOU look strange and like you have problems and solves nothing.  You aren't going to "run me out of town"  Lol.  Get a grip on yourselves.  If you hate me because I have self esteem, think I'm smart and attractive, then I'm very sorry about that.  Really, I am.  Very, very sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again with telling other people not to post?
> 
> perhaps you should think about how what you post looks to others.
> 
> now, stop whining if you can't handle the responses you get and you might want to re-evaluate who the weirdo is on this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That "person" has done nothing but call me filthy names and make filthy suggestions about my personal life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one making this thread about you.  And you are calling him filthy  names too.  If you want it to stop, you need to stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I asked very nicely several times for people to focus on the topic of discussion, and they refused.  I can go get those posts.  Did you read them?  I'm sorry if you want me to lie down and take those kinds of personal attacks, but it's not going to happen that way.  Do you usually blame the victim?
Click to expand...


they are focusing on the topic of conversation. you just don't like where it went.

that happens when you start a public thread.


----------



## ChrisL

jillian said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And one more thing, I haven't done anything to any of you weirdos that you don't do on a frequent and REGULAR basis around here.  If my posts bother you, I suggest you put me on ignore.  Stalking me just makes YOU look strange and like you have problems and solves nothing.  You aren't going to "run me out of town"  Lol.  Get a grip on yourselves.  If you hate me because I have self esteem, think I'm smart and attractive, then I'm very sorry about that.  Really, I am.  Very, very sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again with telling other people not to post?
> 
> perhaps you should think about how what you post looks to others.
> 
> now, stop whining if you can't handle the responses you get and you might want to re-evaluate who the weirdo is on this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That "person" has done nothing but call me filthy names and make filthy suggestions about my personal life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one making this thread about you.  And you are calling him filthy  names too.  If you want it to stop, you need to stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I asked very nicely several times for people to focus on the topic of discussion, and they refused.  I can go get those posts.  Did you read them?  I'm sorry if you want me to lie down and take those kinds of personal attacks, but it's not going to happen that way.  Do you usually blame the victim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they are focusing on the topic of conversation. you just don't like where it went.
> 
> that happens when you start a public thread.
Click to expand...


No, I'm sorry, but I was never the topic of this conversation.


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> again with telling other people not to post?
> 
> perhaps you should think about how what you post looks to others.
> 
> now, stop whining if you can't handle the responses you get and you might want to re-evaluate who the weirdo is on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That "person" has done nothing but call me filthy names and make filthy suggestions about my personal life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one making this thread about you.  And you are calling him filthy  names too.  If you want it to stop, you need to stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I asked very nicely several times for people to focus on the topic of discussion, and they refused.  I can go get those posts.  Did you read them?  I'm sorry if you want me to lie down and take those kinds of personal attacks, but it's not going to happen that way.  Do you usually blame the victim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they are focusing on the topic of conversation. you just don't like where it went.
> 
> that happens when you start a public thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm sorry, but I was never the topic of this conversation.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

jillian said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And one more thing, I haven't done anything to any of you weirdos that you don't do on a frequent and REGULAR basis around here.  If my posts bother you, I suggest you put me on ignore.  Stalking me just makes YOU look strange and like you have problems and solves nothing.  You aren't going to "run me out of town"  Lol.  Get a grip on yourselves.  If you hate me because I have self esteem, think I'm smart and attractive, then I'm very sorry about that.  Really, I am.  Very, very sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again with telling other people not to post?
> 
> perhaps you should think about how what you post looks to others.
> 
> now, stop whining if you can't handle the responses you get and you might want to re-evaluate who the weirdo is on this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That "person" has done nothing but call me filthy names and make filthy suggestions about my personal life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one making this thread about you.  And you are calling him filthy  names too.  If you want it to stop, you need to stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I asked very nicely several times for people to focus on the topic of discussion, and they refused.  I can go get those posts.  Did you read them?  I'm sorry if you want me to lie down and take those kinds of personal attacks, but it's not going to happen that way.  Do you usually blame the victim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they are focusing on the topic of conversation. you just don't like where it went.
> 
> that happens when you start a public thread.
Click to expand...


I started a thread about a real problem that we, as a society, face together.  Children are getting diseases that were only seen in the past to occur in overweight adults.  One in three children is obese/overweight and many of them have obesity-related health issues such as diabetes and even heart disease!  

Now if you want to focus your attention on my personal life because of this thread, then I would say that the problem is with you and not with me.  I haven't done anything to hurt anyone else and, no, I don't deserve to have my personal life attacked in such a manner.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we all know some people who are lazy and fat and have poor eating habits and have no one to blame but themselves for their "condition."  They don't want to work at getting into shape.  They enjoy sitting on their couch and eating junk food.  THAT is reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For SOME people...sure.
Click to expand...


For MANY people.  Most people who are obese are not suffering from any disabilities that would otherwise prevent them moving about aside from their obesity.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, the case for some people is that it is difficult to change old habits.  Genetic?  From everything I know, I would say more than genetic (unless you have a disease of course) it is poor habits passed on and environmental rather than genetics.  You don't have to have a perfectly shaped body and be bigger in the legs or bust or whatnot and still NOT be obese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genetics most certainly has a role in it.  That's why it's a complex disease - there are many factors at play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, so now you are claiming that people are not lazy and that is not a contributing factor to a sedentary lifestyle.  Is that what you're trying to sell?  I'm not buying it.  Of course there are MANY lazy people in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  Not claiming that.  Try to read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never claimed other factors did not play a role.  What I am saying is that obesity is most certainly due to laziness in a lot of cases.  To deny that, is to deny reality and to be pretty much claiming that people are "ideal" and always do what is right or best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you said is non-lazy fat people are "outliers" - that's implies that lazyness plays a major role.  You have posted nothing to support that.
Click to expand...


Normally, unless you have a chemical imbalance, when you exercise and are active, you LOSE weight.  That is just common sense.  Calories in/calories out.


----------



## jillian

ChrisL said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> again with telling other people not to post?
> 
> perhaps you should think about how what you post looks to others.
> 
> now, stop whining if you can't handle the responses you get and you might want to re-evaluate who the weirdo is on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That "person" has done nothing but call me filthy names and make filthy suggestions about my personal life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one making this thread about you.  And you are calling him filthy  names too.  If you want it to stop, you need to stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I asked very nicely several times for people to focus on the topic of discussion, and they refused.  I can go get those posts.  Did you read them?  I'm sorry if you want me to lie down and take those kinds of personal attacks, but it's not going to happen that way.  Do you usually blame the victim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they are focusing on the topic of conversation. you just don't like where it went.
> 
> that happens when you start a public thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm sorry, but I was never the topic of this conversation.
Click to expand...


actually it was at least part of it and it's where the thread went.

and you can't even manage not to respond.

maybe you should


----------



## ChrisL

The reason why obesity is such an epidemic now like never seen in the past is because of people's POOR choices and not because they are incapable of losing weight.  PERIOD.


----------



## ChrisL

jillian said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That "person" has done nothing but call me filthy names and make filthy suggestions about my personal life.
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one making this thread about you.  And you are calling him filthy  names too.  If you want it to stop, you need to stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I asked very nicely several times for people to focus on the topic of discussion, and they refused.  I can go get those posts.  Did you read them?  I'm sorry if you want me to lie down and take those kinds of personal attacks, but it's not going to happen that way.  Do you usually blame the victim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they are focusing on the topic of conversation. you just don't like where it went.
> 
> that happens when you start a public thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm sorry, but I was never the topic of this conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> actually it was at least part of it and it's where the thread went.
> 
> and you can't even manage not to respond.
> 
> maybe you should
Click to expand...


No, the thread title, nor the discussion have anything to do with my personal life.  Wrong again.  If you want to tackle the topic of the thread, I more than welcome that.  However, attacking my personal life is not acceptable to me.


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That "person" has done nothing but call me filthy names and make filthy suggestions about my personal life.
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one making this thread about you.  And you are calling him filthy  names too.  If you want it to stop, you need to stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I asked very nicely several times for people to focus on the topic of discussion, and they refused.  I can go get those posts.  Did you read them?  I'm sorry if you want me to lie down and take those kinds of personal attacks, but it's not going to happen that way.  Do you usually blame the victim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they are focusing on the topic of conversation. you just don't like where it went.
> 
> that happens when you start a public thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm sorry, but I was never the topic of this conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


What does that even mean?    I'm a "faggot?"


----------



## ChrisL

Okay, so I'm a "faggot."  I guess I can live with that.    Lol.  Whatever.


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Genetics most certainly has a role in it.  That's why it's a complex disease - there are many factors at play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so now you are claiming that people are not lazy and that is not a contributing factor to a sedentary lifestyle.  Is that what you're trying to sell?  I'm not buying it.  Of course there are MANY lazy people in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  Not claiming that.  Try to read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never claimed other factors did not play a role.  What I am saying is that obesity is most certainly due to laziness in a lot of cases.  To deny that, is to deny reality and to be pretty much claiming that people are "ideal" and always do what is right or best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you said is non-lazy fat people are "outliers" - that's implies that lazyness plays a major role.  You have posted nothing to support that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Normally, unless you have a chemical imbalance, when you exercise and are active, you LOSE weight.  That is just common sense.  Calories in/calories out.
Click to expand...


Read the research - it really isn't so simple.


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we all know some people who are lazy and fat and have poor eating habits and have no one to blame but themselves for their "condition."  They don't want to work at getting into shape.  They enjoy sitting on their couch and eating junk food.  THAT is reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For SOME people...sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For MANY people.  Most people who are obese are not suffering from any disabilities that would otherwise prevent them moving about aside from their obesity.
Click to expand...


You have yet to provide any data to show that most people who are obese are lazy.


----------



## TrinityPower

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> How superficial can a person be to fat shame another? I am not attracted to "fat" women but "bone yards" can get lost as well. As long as the person is happy with themselves they will attract healthy well adjusted mates. The rest can sit home alone banging on their keyboards spewing their hate while thinking to themselves how  beautiful they are.
> 
> A shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have something to add to the topic?  I don't care about your personal preferences in women.  That is not the issue here.  The issue here is that obesity costs Americans billions of dollars in health-related costs and it is not attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ChrisL.:" The issue here is that obesity ... is not attractive."
> 
> I responded to the OP, you are looking to flame your own thread. I am not interested in your bastardized version of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My "version" of reality?  What is that?  Obesity and being overweight are problems in America right now and cost us billions of dollars, and obese people are generally not attractive.  Now, what is it that you disagree with so vehemently?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your version of reality is claiming I did not respond to the topic.
Click to expand...

She does the same thing to everyone.  Creates a thread or post that is off topic then attacks others for the thing that she painted herself in a corner doing never really getting back on topic and spending pages upon pages trying to barb others without success.  Since yesterday there have been 60+ pages on this and the few I have scrolled through have been this type of banter.  

As for being a healthy weight, some of it is in the interpretation of the individual.  Most people (doctors included) think I am nutso out of my mind because I am now within the normal range for my height/weight and BMI.  To me personally I am a balloon.  Other people I may consider overweight feel they are just fine.  It all becomes a conscience effort of eating and exercise.  Some are blessed to not have to watch what they eat and exercise (I am one of them) but most people can't do that.  As one ages keeping good habits is key to maintaining health.  It gets to be an uphill battle once things get out of hand.  There is a woman who has a show called my Fat Fabulous Life.  She has a great attitude and she does have a condition but she fools herself into trying to convince people she is in good shape because her passion is dance.  Great!  Wonderful passion but when she goes on a 5k run/walk and can hardly get through it then it tells me and should tell her that she isn't in good shape just because she does dance.  She has health problems already before age 30, as far as I recall because I do not watch the show regularly she had not had a job and lived with her folks.  She wasn't hired for a job because of her weight.  She talked someone into giving her a job that was physical and couldn't hack it on day one.  Feeling great about your body is a positive thing but when it interferes with functioning one must reevaluate the issue and consider the health implications as well as the quality of life ones.

Now everyone watch as Chris comes at me again about my avi...it is a broken record, Bonzi and IronHead as my witness


----------



## TrinityPower

jillian said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> How superficial can a person be to fat shame another? I am not attracted to "fat" women but "bone yards" can get lost as well. As long as the person is happy with themselves they will attract healthy well adjusted mates. The rest can sit home alone banging on their keyboards spewing their hate while thinking to themselves how  beautiful they are.
> 
> A shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have something to add to the topic?  I don't care about your personal preferences in women.  That is not the issue here.  The issue here is that obesity costs Americans billions of dollars in health-related costs and it is not attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ChrisL.:" The issue here is that obesity ... is not attractive."
> 
> I responded to the OP, you are looking to flame your own thread. I am not interested in your bastardized version of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My "version" of reality?  What is that?  Obesity and being overweight are problems in America right now and cost us billions of dollars, and obese people are generally not attractive.  Now, what is it that you disagree with so vehemently?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your version of "reality" is the attractive or lack there of part.  That's not reality, that's pure opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's the truth.
> 
> if she wanted to raise the health issue, perhaps there was a way to do that. but it seems people get offended when health is encouraged. they melt down when schools are made to provide healthier lunches. they got upset when they thought they couldn't get 30 ounces of sugar water at their local 7 Eleven, etc.
> 
> so the rant is a rant about people's looks. in that regard her reaction is pretty off the charts. i can't imagine being that fired up over something like that to create that kind of o/p.
Click to expand...

I bet you she will tell you to take a hike here is the door...she is predictable especially to women who do not fall at her feet and give her a compliment.  This thread isn't about an issue, it is about self absorbtion


----------



## ChrisL

TrinityPower said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> How superficial can a person be to fat shame another? I am not attracted to "fat" women but "bone yards" can get lost as well. As long as the person is happy with themselves they will attract healthy well adjusted mates. The rest can sit home alone banging on their keyboards spewing their hate while thinking to themselves how  beautiful they are.
> 
> A shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have something to add to the topic?  I don't care about your personal preferences in women.  That is not the issue here.  The issue here is that obesity costs Americans billions of dollars in health-related costs and it is not attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ChrisL.:" The issue here is that obesity ... is not attractive."
> 
> I responded to the OP, you are looking to flame your own thread. I am not interested in your bastardized version of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My "version" of reality?  What is that?  Obesity and being overweight are problems in America right now and cost us billions of dollars, and obese people are generally not attractive.  Now, what is it that you disagree with so vehemently?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your version of reality is claiming I did not respond to the topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She does the same thing to everyone.  Creates a thread or post that is off topic then attacks others for the thing that she painted herself in a corner doing never really getting back on topic and spending pages upon pages trying to barb others without success.  Since yesterday there have been 60+ pages on this and the few I have scrolled through have been this type of banter.
> 
> As for being a healthy weight, some of it is in the interpretation of the individual.  Most people (doctors included) think I am nutso out of my mind because I am now within the normal range for my height/weight and BMI.  To me personally I am a balloon.  Other people I may consider overweight feel they are just fine.  It all becomes a conscience effort of eating and exercise.  Some are blessed to not have to watch what they eat and exercise (I am one of them) but most people can't do that.  As one ages keeping good habits is key to maintaining health.  It gets to be an uphill battle once things get out of hand.  There is a woman who has a show called my Fat Fabulous Life.  She has a great attitude and she does have a condition but she fools herself into trying to convince people she is in good shape because her passion is dance.  Great!  Wonderful passion but when she goes on a 5k run/walk and can hardly get through it then it tells me and should tell her that she isn't in good shape just because she does dance.  She has health problems already before age 30, as far as I recall because I do not watch the show regularly she had not had a job and lived with her folks.  She wasn't hired for a job because of her weight.  She talked someone into giving her a job that was physical and couldn't hack it on day one.  Feeling great about your body is a positive thing but when it interferes with functioning one must reevaluate the issue and consider the health implications as well as the quality of life ones.
> 
> Now everyone watch as Chris comes at me again about my avi...it is a broken record, Bonzi and IronHead as my witness
Click to expand...


This is fine.  You pretty much stuck to the topic.  I don't have anything to disagree with what you wrote.  You see?  We CAN have a reasonable discussion and leave the personal attacks out of it.  

I don't know what you mean about my threads being "off topic" though.  So, let's leave personal comments out of it and focus on the topic of the thread, thank you.


----------



## ChrisL

TrinityPower said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have something to add to the topic?  I don't care about your personal preferences in women.  That is not the issue here.  The issue here is that obesity costs Americans billions of dollars in health-related costs and it is not attractive.
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL.:" The issue here is that obesity ... is not attractive."
> 
> I responded to the OP, you are looking to flame your own thread. I am not interested in your bastardized version of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My "version" of reality?  What is that?  Obesity and being overweight are problems in America right now and cost us billions of dollars, and obese people are generally not attractive.  Now, what is it that you disagree with so vehemently?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your version of "reality" is the attractive or lack there of part.  That's not reality, that's pure opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's the truth.
> 
> if she wanted to raise the health issue, perhaps there was a way to do that. but it seems people get offended when health is encouraged. they melt down when schools are made to provide healthier lunches. they got upset when they thought they couldn't get 30 ounces of sugar water at their local 7 Eleven, etc.
> 
> so the rant is a rant about people's looks. in that regard her reaction is pretty off the charts. i can't imagine being that fired up over something like that to create that kind of o/p.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you she will tell you to take a hike here is the door...she is predictable especially to women who do not fall at her feet and give her a compliment.  This thread isn't about an issue, it is about self absorbtion
Click to expand...


I don't care if you don't want to compliment me.  I do care if you are going to continue with insults and insinuations.  Now, again, I am not the topic of this thread.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so now you are claiming that people are not lazy and that is not a contributing factor to a sedentary lifestyle.  Is that what you're trying to sell?  I'm not buying it.  Of course there are MANY lazy people in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  Not claiming that.  Try to read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never claimed other factors did not play a role.  What I am saying is that obesity is most certainly due to laziness in a lot of cases.  To deny that, is to deny reality and to be pretty much claiming that people are "ideal" and always do what is right or best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you said is non-lazy fat people are "outliers" - that's implies that lazyness plays a major role.  You have posted nothing to support that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Normally, unless you have a chemical imbalance, when you exercise and are active, you LOSE weight.  That is just common sense.  Calories in/calories out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read the research - it really isn't so simple.
Click to expand...


It is that simple in very many instances.  I type about these kinds of people ALL the time.


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  Not claiming that.  Try to read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never claimed other factors did not play a role.  What I am saying is that obesity is most certainly due to laziness in a lot of cases.  To deny that, is to deny reality and to be pretty much claiming that people are "ideal" and always do what is right or best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you said is non-lazy fat people are "outliers" - that's implies that lazyness plays a major role.  You have posted nothing to support that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Normally, unless you have a chemical imbalance, when you exercise and are active, you LOSE weight.  That is just common sense.  Calories in/calories out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read the research - it really isn't so simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is that simple in very many instances.  I type about these kinds of people ALL the time.
Click to expand...


In other words, you aren't about to let the facts get in the way of your preconceptions.


----------



## ChrisL

Economic Costs

*Calculating Obesity Costs per Person*
Several investigators have evaluated the cost of obesity on an individual level. Finkelstein and colleagues found that in 2006, per capita medical spending for obese individuals was an additional $1,429 (42 percent higher) compared to individuals of normal weight. (7) Cawley and Meyerhoefer, meanwhile, found that per capita medical spending was $2,741 higher for obese individuals than for individuals who were not obese—a 150 percent increase. (1)

Thompson and colleagues concluded that, over the course of a lifetime, per-person costs for obesity were similar to those for smoking. (10) In middle-age men, treatment of five common obesity-related conditions (stroke, coronary artery disease, diabetes, hypertension, and elevated cholesterol) resulted in roughly $9,000 to $17,000 higher costs compared to normal-weight adults.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never claimed other factors did not play a role.  What I am saying is that obesity is most certainly due to laziness in a lot of cases.  To deny that, is to deny reality and to be pretty much claiming that people are "ideal" and always do what is right or best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you said is non-lazy fat people are "outliers" - that's implies that lazyness plays a major role.  You have posted nothing to support that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Normally, unless you have a chemical imbalance, when you exercise and are active, you LOSE weight.  That is just common sense.  Calories in/calories out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read the research - it really isn't so simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is that simple in very many instances.  I type about these kinds of people ALL the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, you aren't about to let the facts get in the way of your preconceptions.
Click to expand...


I think I am cognizant of the facts.  It seems as if you are the one who doesn't want to admit to the facts.  A lot of people ARE lazy.  That is the reason why they are sedentary because there is otherwise nothing wrong with them, other than overeating and lack of exercise.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never claimed other factors did not play a role.  What I am saying is that obesity is most certainly due to laziness in a lot of cases.  To deny that, is to deny reality and to be pretty much claiming that people are "ideal" and always do what is right or best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you said is non-lazy fat people are "outliers" - that's implies that lazyness plays a major role.  You have posted nothing to support that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Normally, unless you have a chemical imbalance, when you exercise and are active, you LOSE weight.  That is just common sense.  Calories in/calories out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read the research - it really isn't so simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is that simple in very many instances.  I type about these kinds of people ALL the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, you aren't about to let the facts get in the way of your preconceptions.
Click to expand...


I mean, you can keep arguing that lazy people are not contributing to obesity or that obese people are not generally lazy, but that is kind of a silly position to take.  We KNOW people are lazy and don't want to exercise.  We know this.


----------



## TrinityPower

ChrisL said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of those facts say anything about lazyness.  That's your OPINION sweetie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh okay.  It has NOTHING to do with laziness.  Lol.  Hilarious!    You are in denial.  DENIAL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then explain to me how all these successful busy fat people are so lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea what these people do?  Success doesn't mean you have to be active or exercise.  Don't where you make that correlation.  MOST wealthy people are not overweight.  You are mentioning outliers.  Not the norm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lord above,,,,,what a ................
> 
> what a........ !@#$%^&*()_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then get lost, crazy lady.  You are of no consequence to anything at all.
Click to expand...

Come join our group skye,  Everyone who disagrees with her is a crazy lady.  Me, you, Bonzi and many I have forgotten.  Apparently there are quite the number of us who are crazy according to her.  Let's just be crazy together lol


----------



## ChrisL

TrinityPower said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh okay.  It has NOTHING to do with laziness.  Lol.  Hilarious!    You are in denial.  DENIAL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then explain to me how all these successful busy fat people are so lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea what these people do?  Success doesn't mean you have to be active or exercise.  Don't where you make that correlation.  MOST wealthy people are not overweight.  You are mentioning outliers.  Not the norm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lord above,,,,,what a ................
> 
> what a........ !@#$%^&*()_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then get lost, crazy lady.  You are of no consequence to anything at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come join our group skye,  Everyone who disagrees with her is a crazy lady.  Me, you, Bonzi and many I have forgotten.  Apparently there are quite the number of us who are crazy according to her.  Let's just be crazy together lol
Click to expand...


Try to stay on topic, please.    TYIA.  I'm sorry but when you lash out at one's personal life and add nothing at all to the topic, then yes, that is crazy.


----------



## TrinityPower

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then explain to me how all these successful busy fat people are so lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea what these people do?  Success doesn't mean you have to be active or exercise.  Don't where you make that correlation.  MOST wealthy people are not overweight.  You are mentioning outliers.  Not the norm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lord above,,,,,what a ................
> 
> what a........ !@#$%^&*()_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then get lost, crazy lady.  You are of no consequence to anything at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Therein lies the main reason your are viewed with a jaundiced eye. You meltdown and get vicious. I will take a fat body over your  fat head any day of the week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at you with your dishonest quote of OldStyle.  You have NO room to talk about anyone else, sleaze.
Click to expand...

I spy with my little eye...a Patriot fan!  I don't care who you are that is a funny joke


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never claimed other factors did not play a role.  What I am saying is that obesity is most certainly due to laziness in a lot of cases.  To deny that, is to deny reality and to be pretty much claiming that people are "ideal" and always do what is right or best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you said is non-lazy fat people are "outliers" - that's implies that lazyness plays a major role.  You have posted nothing to support that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Normally, unless you have a chemical imbalance, when you exercise and are active, you LOSE weight.  That is just common sense.  Calories in/calories out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read the research - it really isn't so simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is that simple in very many instances.  I type about these kinds of people ALL the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, you aren't about to let the facts get in the way of your preconceptions.
Click to expand...


So do you think that laziness is not a contributing factor in lack of physical activity and a sedentary lifestyle?


----------



## ChrisL

TrinityPower said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea what these people do?  Success doesn't mean you have to be active or exercise.  Don't where you make that correlation.  MOST wealthy people are not overweight.  You are mentioning outliers.  Not the norm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lord above,,,,,what a ................
> 
> what a........ !@#$%^&*()_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then get lost, crazy lady.  You are of no consequence to anything at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Therein lies the main reason your are viewed with a jaundiced eye. You meltdown and get vicious. I will take a fat body over your  fat head any day of the week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at you with your dishonest quote of OldStyle.  You have NO room to talk about anyone else, sleaze.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I spy with my little eye...a Patriot fan!  I don't care who you are that is a funny joke
Click to expand...


Hey!  If you cannot stay on topic and have nothing to add, then get out.  Okay?  I don't need the crazy ladies ganging up on me.  This is a legitimate and important discussion!  GET a grip on yourself please.


----------



## ChrisL

TrinityPower said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea what these people do?  Success doesn't mean you have to be active or exercise.  Don't where you make that correlation.  MOST wealthy people are not overweight.  You are mentioning outliers.  Not the norm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lord above,,,,,what a ................
> 
> what a........ !@#$%^&*()_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then get lost, crazy lady.  You are of no consequence to anything at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Therein lies the main reason your are viewed with a jaundiced eye. You meltdown and get vicious. I will take a fat body over your  fat head any day of the week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at you with your dishonest quote of OldStyle.  You have NO room to talk about anyone else, sleaze.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I spy with my little eye...a Patriot fan!  I don't care who you are that is a funny joke
Click to expand...


Now, I have asked you several times nicely and politely to stay on topic.  Please return my civility and try to remain on topic.  If not, there is no need for you to be here posting.


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you said is non-lazy fat people are "outliers" - that's implies that lazyness plays a major role.  You have posted nothing to support that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normally, unless you have a chemical imbalance, when you exercise and are active, you LOSE weight.  That is just common sense.  Calories in/calories out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read the research - it really isn't so simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is that simple in very many instances.  I type about these kinds of people ALL the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, you aren't about to let the facts get in the way of your preconceptions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean, you can keep arguing that lazy people are not contributing to obesity or that obese people are not generally lazy, but that is kind of a silly position to take.  We KNOW people are lazy and don't want to exercise.  We know this.
Click to expand...


I prefer to stick to what research shows rather than popular belief as in your "everyone knows" fallacy.


----------



## TrinityPower

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been discussing the topic and incorporating your degenerated mental status into the mix. Appearance is only a part of what is considered attractive it is the mental, spiritual and emotional heath that also helps to make a person attractive. You obviously take a pass on the latter with your hate speeches and body shaming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you and your old lady troll friend need to go somewhere else where you are welcome.  Perhaps the pictures thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep on banging those keys and spanking that monkey you vicious, hateful, mindless twit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <<<---chrisl after a day at usmb(model is much much younger and better looking)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A person 's size does not diminish their value as a human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she is not half that attractive
> 
> you are missing the picture here...totally wrong here
> 
> My God
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah read the fine print next to the gif. I did not want to post the real chriusl and hurt the sensibilities of this board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good Lord, you are an illiterate moron.  What makes you think anyone cares about you or your opinion.  This is just a message board.  Nobody cares.  Most people have real lives of their own outside of this . . . mental institution, so your opinions about me are completely irrelevant.  Understand?
> 
> Do you have something you wanted to add to the topic of obesity?  If not, I would suggest you piss off.
Click to expand...

Uh oh Alex. she dismissed you too.  We best all go stand out in the hall.  She is throwing her weight around Look out!!


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you said is non-lazy fat people are "outliers" - that's implies that lazyness plays a major role.  You have posted nothing to support that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normally, unless you have a chemical imbalance, when you exercise and are active, you LOSE weight.  That is just common sense.  Calories in/calories out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read the research - it really isn't so simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is that simple in very many instances.  I type about these kinds of people ALL the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, you aren't about to let the facts get in the way of your preconceptions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So do you think that laziness is not a contributing factor in lack of physical activity and a sedentary lifestyle?
Click to expand...


I'm sure it can be for some individuals, but like I said - research doesn't seem to support your sweeping conclusions.


----------



## ChrisL

TrinityPower said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you and your old lady troll friend need to go somewhere else where you are welcome.  Perhaps the pictures thread?
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on banging those keys and spanking that monkey you vicious, hateful, mindless twit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <<<---chrisl after a day at usmb(model is much much younger and better looking)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A person 's size does not diminish their value as a human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she is not half that attractive
> 
> you are missing the picture here...totally wrong here
> 
> My God
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah read the fine print next to the gif. I did not want to post the real chriusl and hurt the sensibilities of this board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good Lord, you are an illiterate moron.  What makes you think anyone cares about you or your opinion.  This is just a message board.  Nobody cares.  Most people have real lives of their own outside of this . . . mental institution, so your opinions about me are completely irrelevant.  Understand?
> 
> Do you have something you wanted to add to the topic of obesity?  If not, I would suggest you piss off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh oh Alex. she dismissed you too.  We best all go stand out in the hall.  She is throwing her weight around Look out!!
Click to expand...


Again, you should really TRY to stick to the topic of this thread.  Your name was not mentioned anywhere.    Okay?  If you cannot stay on point, then you really have no reason at all to be posting here unless you are trolling.  Is that what you are trying to do?  Troll?  

Now, you can mind your business too.  Okay?


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Normally, unless you have a chemical imbalance, when you exercise and are active, you LOSE weight.  That is just common sense.  Calories in/calories out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the research - it really isn't so simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is that simple in very many instances.  I type about these kinds of people ALL the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, you aren't about to let the facts get in the way of your preconceptions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So do you think that laziness is not a contributing factor in lack of physical activity and a sedentary lifestyle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure it can be for some individuals, but like I said - research doesn't seem to support your sweeping conclusions.
Click to expand...


It's true.  People are lazy.  You can deny that all day long though.  No skin off my nose.


----------



## ChrisL

Modern technology has made us lazy.  We have remote controls for everything.  Kids have their nose in their video games or their phones.  They aren't really doing much in the way of "physical activity."  We don't have to work nearly as hard for things as we were probably designed to do.  Now, I think all of these things are just simply common sense and obvious to anyone.


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Modern technology has made us lazy.  We have remote controls for everything.  Kids have their nose in their video games or their phones.  They aren't really doing much in the way of "physical activity."  We don't have to work nearly as hard for things as we were probably designed to do.  Now, I think all of these things are just simply common sense and obvious to anyone.



That's part of the environmental problem.  We work hard, but the nature of our work has changed.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Normally, unless you have a chemical imbalance, when you exercise and are active, you LOSE weight.  That is just common sense.  Calories in/calories out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the research - it really isn't so simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is that simple in very many instances.  I type about these kinds of people ALL the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, you aren't about to let the facts get in the way of your preconceptions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean, you can keep arguing that lazy people are not contributing to obesity or that obese people are not generally lazy, but that is kind of a silly position to take.  We KNOW people are lazy and don't want to exercise.  We know this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I prefer to stick to what research shows rather than popular belief as in your "everyone knows" fallacy.
Click to expand...


You know, I've asked Trinity a number of times now to stay on topic.  Considering that you are a moderator, I would appreciate it if you could tell her so that we can keep this thread troll free.  If we keep the trolls out and avoid the trolling nonsense, then we can have a reasonable discussion without all of the other nonsense.    More pleasant for ALL involved, if you ask me.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Modern technology has made us lazy.  We have remote controls for everything.  Kids have their nose in their video games or their phones.  They aren't really doing much in the way of "physical activity."  We don't have to work nearly as hard for things as we were probably designed to do.  Now, I think all of these things are just simply common sense and obvious to anyone.


I coach a boy's football team nothing lazy about these guys.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Modern technology has made us lazy.  We have remote controls for everything.  Kids have their nose in their video games or their phones.  They aren't really doing much in the way of "physical activity."  We don't have to work nearly as hard for things as we were probably designed to do.  Now, I think all of these things are just simply common sense and obvious to anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's part of the environmental problem.  We work hard, but the nature of our work has changed.
Click to expand...


The fact remains that laziness does indeed contribute to obesity.


----------



## TrinityPower

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember the meth whore from Breaking Bad. Chris reminds me of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you remind me of "grandpa" from the original Texas Chain Saw movie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's pretty obvious that a lot of these people have no lives outside of the internet world.  Kind of sad actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have 34,573 posts since Jul 24, 2104 That is 74.99 posts per day. Not much time for any life outside of the internet world.
Click to expand...

Exactly what I pointed out early on in this thread


----------



## ChrisL

TrinityPower said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember the meth whore from Breaking Bad. Chris reminds me of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you remind me of "grandpa" from the original Texas Chain Saw movie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's pretty obvious that a lot of these people have no lives outside of the internet world.  Kind of sad actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have 34,573 posts since Jul 24, 2104 That is 74.99 posts per day. Not much time for any life outside of the internet world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly what I pointed out early on in this thread
Click to expand...


Coyote, again.  Please tell her to make a point about the thread topic.  Thank you.


----------



## ChrisL

I mean, really, this poster is going back pages to an argument that is no longer existent to just bring it all back up again, when she was not mentioned.  This is completely unproductive and the definition of "trolling" and is creepy too.


----------



## TrinityPower

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> you remind me of "grandpa" from the original Texas Chain Saw movie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's pretty obvious that a lot of these people have no lives outside of the internet world.  Kind of sad actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have 34,573 posts since Jul 24, 2104 That is 74.99 posts per day. Not much time for any life outside of the internet world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have plenty of time to post and enjoy a life outside of this maniacal place.    In fact, I just was out this past weekend.  So, what now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Strapped to a bed in lock down at the hospital down not count
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that is more likely to be you, Alex.  As a matter of fact, I took several psychology classes in college and I know a lot about it from my job typing reports about people just like you and your good buddy, Iron Head.    Text book internet head cases are what you are.  Nothing more.  You are not relevant to anything or anyone.  Just a dweeb on the internet who thinks his opinion matters to a young attractive female.
Click to expand...

So you went to college and had psychology but you type reports...hmmm...not a psychologist, just a secretary for one maybe


----------



## ChrisL

Maybe I should become a moderator.  I would be fair and clean this place RIGHT up!    I would make it so that we could actually have a reasonable discussion once in a while on a serious thread topic.


----------



## ChrisL

TrinityPower said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's pretty obvious that a lot of these people have no lives outside of the internet world.  Kind of sad actually.
> 
> 
> 
> You have 34,573 posts since Jul 24, 2104 That is 74.99 posts per day. Not much time for any life outside of the internet world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have plenty of time to post and enjoy a life outside of this maniacal place.    In fact, I just was out this past weekend.  So, what now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Strapped to a bed in lock down at the hospital down not count
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that is more likely to be you, Alex.  As a matter of fact, I took several psychology classes in college and I know a lot about it from my job typing reports about people just like you and your good buddy, Iron Head.    Text book internet head cases are what you are.  Nothing more.  You are not relevant to anything or anyone.  Just a dweeb on the internet who thinks his opinion matters to a young attractive female.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you went to college and had psychology but you type reports...hmmm...not a psychologist, just a secretary for one maybe
Click to expand...


A Medical transcriptionist, if you must know.  Why so interested?  Coyote, again, this is off topic.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have 34,573 posts since Jul 24, 2104 That is 74.99 posts per day. Not much time for any life outside of the internet world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have plenty of time to post and enjoy a life outside of this maniacal place.    In fact, I just was out this past weekend.  So, what now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Strapped to a bed in lock down at the hospital down not count
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that is more likely to be you, Alex.  As a matter of fact, I took several psychology classes in college and I know a lot about it from my job typing reports about people just like you and your good buddy, Iron Head.    Text book internet head cases are what you are.  Nothing more.  You are not relevant to anything or anyone.  Just a dweeb on the internet who thinks his opinion matters to a young attractive female.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you went to college and had psychology but you type reports...hmmm...not a psychologist, just a secretary for one maybe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Medical transcriptionist, if you must know.  Why so interested?  Coyote, again, this is off topic.
Click to expand...

Because your vocation is pertinent to the discussion. You hold yourself out to be an expert and that is a perfectly fine and appropriate question.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have plenty of time to post and enjoy a life outside of this maniacal place.    In fact, I just was out this past weekend.  So, what now?
> 
> 
> 
> Strapped to a bed in lock down at the hospital down not count
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that is more likely to be you, Alex.  As a matter of fact, I took several psychology classes in college and I know a lot about it from my job typing reports about people just like you and your good buddy, Iron Head.    Text book internet head cases are what you are.  Nothing more.  You are not relevant to anything or anyone.  Just a dweeb on the internet who thinks his opinion matters to a young attractive female.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you went to college and had psychology but you type reports...hmmm...not a psychologist, just a secretary for one maybe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Medical transcriptionist, if you must know.  Why so interested?  Coyote, again, this is off topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because your vocation is pertinent to the discussion. You hold yourself out to be an expert and that is a perfectly fine and appropriate question.
Click to expand...


I never claimed to be an "expert."  I am a medical transcriptionist.  I type hundreds of reports per day about obese people, their habits and what exactly they do to combat their problems.  Does that make me more knowledgeable about the topic and what really goes on in the doctor's office?  Perhaps.  

However, this thread is about obesity.  If you aren't going to contribute to that topic, then there is no reason to post here in this thread.


----------



## ChrisL

I never used to do it, and I don't like to, but I as a fair warning to all, I am going to begin using the "report" button for all of the off topic posts.  If you want to argue with me about the thread topic though, that is more than welcome.    Talking about my personal life, how much you despise me, what you think I do, blah-blah-blah, is no longer acceptable.  Okay?  I hope you can understand this time.


----------



## TrinityPower

ChrisL said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lord above,,,,,what a ................
> 
> what a........ !@#$%^&*()_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then get lost, crazy lady.  You are of no consequence to anything at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Therein lies the main reason your are viewed with a jaundiced eye. You meltdown and get vicious. I will take a fat body over your  fat head any day of the week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at you with your dishonest quote of OldStyle.  You have NO room to talk about anyone else, sleaze.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I spy with my little eye...a Patriot fan!  I don't care who you are that is a funny joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now, I have asked you several times nicely and politely to stay on topic.  Please return my civility and try to remain on topic.  If not, there is no need for you to be here posting.
Click to expand...

Ye who responds to each person with an attack.  Stop trying to be self righteous...you are mirroring who you believe a christian to be. 

This thread has changed topic a number of times and you can't debate your way out of a wet paper bag.  You said what you said...own it.  You dislike fat people and the thread was started to shine on yourself as being thin, young and beautiful and when a person disagrees or actually responds not to you but to topic they are called crazy, old, nasty and told to leave.  Are you in middle school?  Get a grip in life and get out a little.  30+ thousand posts in a month is frightening for someone who says they get out and exercise something other than fingers typing


----------



## ChrisL

TrinityPower said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then get lost, crazy lady.  You are of no consequence to anything at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Therein lies the main reason your are viewed with a jaundiced eye. You meltdown and get vicious. I will take a fat body over your  fat head any day of the week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at you with your dishonest quote of OldStyle.  You have NO room to talk about anyone else, sleaze.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I spy with my little eye...a Patriot fan!  I don't care who you are that is a funny joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now, I have asked you several times nicely and politely to stay on topic.  Please return my civility and try to remain on topic.  If not, there is no need for you to be here posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ye who responds to each person with an attack.  Stop trying to be self righteous...you are mirroring who you believe a christian to be.
> 
> This thread has changed topic a number of times and you can't debate your way out of a wet paper bag.  You said what you said...own it.  You dislike fat people and the thread was started to shine on yourself as being thin, young and beautiful and when a person disagrees or actually responds not to you but to topic they are called crazy, old, nasty and told to leave.  Are you in middle school?  Get a grip in life and get out a little.  30+ thousand posts in a month is frightening for someone who says they get out and exercise something other than fingers typing
Click to expand...


I'm reporting your post because again, you are off topic.  What I do is not your business.  You are making things up now.  Stay on topic please.  Do you have something to add to the topic?


----------



## TrinityPower

ChrisL said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on banging those keys and spanking that monkey you vicious, hateful, mindless twit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <<<---chrisl after a day at usmb(model is much much younger and better looking)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A person 's size does not diminish their value as a human being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she is not half that attractive
> 
> you are missing the picture here...totally wrong here
> 
> My God
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah read the fine print next to the gif. I did not want to post the real chriusl and hurt the sensibilities of this board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good Lord, you are an illiterate moron.  What makes you think anyone cares about you or your opinion.  This is just a message board.  Nobody cares.  Most people have real lives of their own outside of this . . . mental institution, so your opinions about me are completely irrelevant.  Understand?
> 
> Do you have something you wanted to add to the topic of obesity?  If not, I would suggest you piss off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh oh Alex. she dismissed you too.  We best all go stand out in the hall.  She is throwing her weight around Look out!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you should really TRY to stick to the topic of this thread.  Your name was not mentioned anywhere.    Okay?  If you cannot stay on point, then you really have no reason at all to be posting here unless you are trolling.  Is that what you are trying to do?  Troll?
> 
> Now, you can mind your business too.  Okay?
Click to expand...

Last I knew public threads are not considered to be closed to anyone or have to be on the VIP list.  Going to close the thread to Coyote as well?  Most of the non topic posts are made by you my dear.  Best take your own advice and report yourself


----------



## ChrisL

TrinityPower said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> she is not half that attractive
> 
> you are missing the picture here...totally wrong here
> 
> My God
> 
> 
> 
> Nah read the fine print next to the gif. I did not want to post the real chriusl and hurt the sensibilities of this board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good Lord, you are an illiterate moron.  What makes you think anyone cares about you or your opinion.  This is just a message board.  Nobody cares.  Most people have real lives of their own outside of this . . . mental institution, so your opinions about me are completely irrelevant.  Understand?
> 
> Do you have something you wanted to add to the topic of obesity?  If not, I would suggest you piss off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh oh Alex. she dismissed you too.  We best all go stand out in the hall.  She is throwing her weight around Look out!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you should really TRY to stick to the topic of this thread.  Your name was not mentioned anywhere.    Okay?  If you cannot stay on point, then you really have no reason at all to be posting here unless you are trolling.  Is that what you are trying to do?  Troll?
> 
> Now, you can mind your business too.  Okay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last I knew public threads are not considered to be closed to anyone or have to be on the VIP list.  Going to close the thread to Coyote as well?  Most of the non topic posts are made by you my dear.  Best take your own advice and report yourself
Click to expand...


I'm asking you to stay on point.  This issue was done, over with.  It had nothing whatsoever to do with you.  Your name was not mentioned anywhere as far as I know.  Now, can you manage to control yourself and stay on topic?


----------



## TrinityPower

ChrisL said:


> I mean, really, this poster is going back pages to an argument that is no longer existent to just bring it all back up again, when she was not mentioned.  This is completely unproductive and the definition of "trolling" and is creepy too.


Noooo... I happen to prefer to read all comments in a thread not just the latest one.  That is what most people do.  Sadly this one is full of spam.  I had a post I was following up on that I made yesterday on topic and come back today to see 74 pages of mostly banter from you that had more to do with name calling and self affirmation posts made by you Chris.  Keep hitting report for everyone you dislike but remember how nasty you have already gotten with the mod.  You may find your own self on the other side of the door.

As for personal attacks I will address this once again with you.  Do NOT assume things about people.  Saying the avi I have is disrespectful to my husband is YOUR PERSONAL opinion.  If you do not want personal opinions given besides your own then that is called one sided.  This is a forum to discuss opinions by the way but say hey this is my opinion and stop making assumptions and projecting on other people things that are not facts.

If you want someone to stay on topic then be a good example.  If you are not part of the solution you are the problem.  You yourself have been told this throughout this thread so going and tattle telling on people now is not going to hold a lot of water


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Let's stick to the subject, people, and not make it personal.  Thanks


----------



## Michelle420

So you hate fat people and some of us don't hate them is it really that controversial 

I did address the issue, vincent d'onofrio is cute whether he's fat or normal weight imo


----------



## TrinityPower

ChrisL said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not read all of the comments but I find this an interesting topic coming from someone who bashes other women for being in great shape and showing it.  Basically it is a matter of whoever isn't the OP in this discussion is out of shape and lazy but last I saw she had the most posts registered on USMB for the month.  Most other people do not spend their lives on here like that.  I do agree that sadly most kids are given processed and fast food which has a lot of calories but little nutrition and many kids live in apartments where riding a bike or doing something active is not supported or encouraged so kids have nothing to do but be on the computer and eat.  When parents ARE home they are tired from working and do not make the well balanced healthy meals I had as a kid.  Even those meals that were considered healthy then would not be so now because the amount of exercise and activity kids and adults alike get now is greatly diminished from what it was 30+ years ago.  When I grew up it was still in an era where moms stayed home and dads worked so meals were made, houses were clean, and kids were looked after.  That dynamic is a rare thing today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has bashed anyone, it has been you doing the bashing and then turning around and claiming to be a Christian.  I simply told you that I think it is disrespectful to your husband to run around on a forum in your underwear, and it's weird . . . because it is weird for a married woman who claims to be a Christian to do that shit whether you want to admit that or not.  Sorry if you are a strange . . . person.  Lol.  Sure there is a reason why you keep your face hidden too.
Click to expand...

I call a point of order for staying on topic. Making assumptions, stating personal opinions, and calling of names are all things objected to by you yet here is every one of them in this post from earlier in this thread

As for me commenting on it...point of reference...even presidential candidates are allowed rebuttal when addressed in a debate/discussion setting.  Probably should take your hand off the report button so often


----------



## Michelle420

Does anyone else find some fat men attractive?


----------



## Coyote

*Guys - everyone was getting off topic yesterday and turning this into a personal flame zone.  Discussing the topic, discussing the opinions that posters present here is fine, so is attacking them and a bit of flaming - but let's take the cat fights to the FZ because that is what these threads historically turn into.  There have been several warnings given, we won't give any more..*


----------



## Coyote

drifter said:


> Does anyone else find some fat men attractive?




I like Meatloaf


----------



## Alex.

Coyote said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else find some fat men attractive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Meatloaf
Click to expand...

With Ketchup? Spicy? or plain?


----------



## ChrisL

TrinityPower said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not read all of the comments but I find this an interesting topic coming from someone who bashes other women for being in great shape and showing it.  Basically it is a matter of whoever isn't the OP in this discussion is out of shape and lazy but last I saw she had the most posts registered on USMB for the month.  Most other people do not spend their lives on here like that.  I do agree that sadly most kids are given processed and fast food which has a lot of calories but little nutrition and many kids live in apartments where riding a bike or doing something active is not supported or encouraged so kids have nothing to do but be on the computer and eat.  When parents ARE home they are tired from working and do not make the well balanced healthy meals I had as a kid.  Even those meals that were considered healthy then would not be so now because the amount of exercise and activity kids and adults alike get now is greatly diminished from what it was 30+ years ago.  When I grew up it was still in an era where moms stayed home and dads worked so meals were made, houses were clean, and kids were looked after.  That dynamic is a rare thing today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has bashed anyone, it has been you doing the bashing and then turning around and claiming to be a Christian.  I simply told you that I think it is disrespectful to your husband to run around on a forum in your underwear, and it's weird . . . because it is weird for a married woman who claims to be a Christian to do that shit whether you want to admit that or not.  Sorry if you are a strange . . . person.  Lol.  Sure there is a reason why you keep your face hidden too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I call a point of order for staying on topic. Making assumptions, stating personal opinions, and calling of names are all things objected to by you yet here is every one of them in this post from earlier in this thread
> 
> As for me commenting on it...point of reference...even presidential candidates are allowed rebuttal when addressed in a debate/discussion setting.  Probably should take your hand off the report button so often
Click to expand...


Again, if you cannot stay on topic, please refrain from posting here.  If you cannot control yourself, then I will be forced to report you.  That is all there is to it.  This is an important discussion.  If you cannot participate without personal attacks, then don't participate.  Simple really.  A baby could do it.


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> So you hate fat people and some of us don't hate them is it really that controversial
> 
> I did address the issue, vincent d'onofrio is cute whether he's fat or normal weight imo



I don't hate anyone.  Let's get that cleared up right away.  In fact, I know plenty of fat people.  Nowhere did I say I "hate" anyone though.


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> So you hate fat people and some of us don't hate them is it really that controversial
> 
> I did address the issue, vincent d'onofrio is cute whether he's fat or normal weight imo



I don't know who that is so I can't comment.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else find some fat men attractive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Meatloaf
Click to expand...


Whether or not you "like" a particular fat person (who you don't even REALLY know much about personally), is not relevant in any way to this discussion.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> *Guys - everyone was getting off topic yesterday and turning this into a personal flame zone.  Discussing the topic, discussing the opinions that posters present here is fine, so is attacking them and a bit of flaming - but let's take the cat fights to the FZ because that is what these threads historically turn into.  There have been several warnings given, we won't give any more..*



I'm not interested in having "cat fights."  As you know, I also requested many times yesterday for people to stop and moderators who were here did nothing.


----------



## Michelle420

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else find some fat men attractive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Meatloaf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whether or not you "like" a particular fat person (who you don't even REALLY know much about personally), is not relevant in any way to this discussion.
Click to expand...


Why not ? I thought the topic was
*Obesity is NOT beautiful! *

At least the title implies we are judging what people see as attractive.

I find some fat people attractive and I agree that obesity is a health issue. 

I find some drunks funny but also understand alcoholism is a real health issue for some people.

My point was you don't like obese people and you worry about the health issues. Some people worry about abortion, some worry about cancer and smoking, or drugs, you worry about obesity and health issues got it.

There are health issues related to obesity. There will always be obese people and most people are aware of the health issues fat people face.


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else find some fat men attractive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Meatloaf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whether or not you "like" a particular fat person (who you don't even REALLY know much about personally), is not relevant in any way to this discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not ? I thought the topic was
> *Obesity is NOT beautiful! *
> 
> At least the title implies we are judging what people see as attractive.
> 
> I find some fat people attractive and I agree that obesity is a health issue.
> 
> I find some drunks funny but also understand alcoholism is a real health issue for some people.
> 
> My point was you don't like obese people and you worry about the health issues. Some people worry about abortion, some worry about cancer and smoking, or drugs, you worry about obesity and health issues got it.
> 
> There are health issues related to obesity. There will always be obese people and most people are aware of the health issues fat people face.
Click to expand...


Just because I don't think someone is beautiful does NOT mean I "hate" them.


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else find some fat men attractive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Meatloaf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whether or not you "like" a particular fat person (who you don't even REALLY know much about personally), is not relevant in any way to this discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not ? I thought the topic was
> *Obesity is NOT beautiful! *
> 
> At least the title implies we are judging what people see as attractive.
> 
> I find some fat people attractive and I agree that obesity is a health issue.
> 
> I find some drunks funny but also understand alcoholism is a real health issue for some people.
> 
> My point was you don't like obese people and you worry about the health issues. Some people worry about abortion, some worry about cancer and smoking, or drugs, you worry about obesity and health issues got it.
> 
> There are health issues related to obesity. There will always be obese people and most people are aware of the health issues fat people face.
Click to expand...


I never said I didn't "like" them.


----------



## Michelle420

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else find some fat men attractive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Meatloaf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whether or not you "like" a particular fat person (who you don't even REALLY know much about personally), is not relevant in any way to this discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not ? I thought the topic was
> *Obesity is NOT beautiful! *
> 
> At least the title implies we are judging what people see as attractive.
> 
> I find some fat people attractive and I agree that obesity is a health issue.
> 
> I find some drunks funny but also understand alcoholism is a real health issue for some people.
> 
> My point was you don't like obese people and you worry about the health issues. Some people worry about abortion, some worry about cancer and smoking, or drugs, you worry about obesity and health issues got it.
> 
> There are health issues related to obesity. There will always be obese people and most people are aware of the health issues fat people face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because I don't think someone is beautiful does NOT mean I "hate" them.
Click to expand...


Fair enough, and just because someone has a health issue of being obese doesn't make them not beautiful, because beauty is decided by individual people.


----------



## Michelle420

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else find some fat men attractive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Meatloaf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whether or not you "like" a particular fat person (who you don't even REALLY know much about personally), is not relevant in any way to this discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not ? I thought the topic was
> *Obesity is NOT beautiful! *
> 
> At least the title implies we are judging what people see as attractive.
> 
> I find some fat people attractive and I agree that obesity is a health issue.
> 
> I find some drunks funny but also understand alcoholism is a real health issue for some people.
> 
> My point was you don't like obese people and you worry about the health issues. Some people worry about abortion, some worry about cancer and smoking, or drugs, you worry about obesity and health issues got it.
> 
> There are health issues related to obesity. There will always be obese people and most people are aware of the health issues fat people face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said I didn't "like" them.
Click to expand...


Do you like obese people ChrisL?


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else find some fat men attractive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Meatloaf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whether or not you "like" a particular fat person (who you don't even REALLY know much about personally), is not relevant in any way to this discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not ? I thought the topic was
> *Obesity is NOT beautiful! *
> 
> At least the title implies we are judging what people see as attractive.
> 
> I find some fat people attractive and I agree that obesity is a health issue.
> 
> I find some drunks funny but also understand alcoholism is a real health issue for some people.
> 
> My point was you don't like obese people and you worry about the health issues. Some people worry about abortion, some worry about cancer and smoking, or drugs, you worry about obesity and health issues got it.
> 
> There are health issues related to obesity. There will always be obese people and most people are aware of the health issues fat people face.
Click to expand...


I know plenty of fat people and I don't "hate" or "dislike" them.  However, overeating and not exercising is a disgusting habit.  Just as disgusting as smoking. It is certainly preventable in MANY cases, and that is according to health professionals.


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else find some fat men attractive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Meatloaf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whether or not you "like" a particular fat person (who you don't even REALLY know much about personally), is not relevant in any way to this discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not ? I thought the topic was
> *Obesity is NOT beautiful! *
> 
> At least the title implies we are judging what people see as attractive.
> 
> I find some fat people attractive and I agree that obesity is a health issue.
> 
> I find some drunks funny but also understand alcoholism is a real health issue for some people.
> 
> My point was you don't like obese people and you worry about the health issues. Some people worry about abortion, some worry about cancer and smoking, or drugs, you worry about obesity and health issues got it.
> 
> There are health issues related to obesity. There will always be obese people and most people are aware of the health issues fat people face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said I didn't "like" them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you like obese people ChrisL?
Click to expand...


I think I already addressed your question adequately.


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else find some fat men attractive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Meatloaf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whether or not you "like" a particular fat person (who you don't even REALLY know much about personally), is not relevant in any way to this discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not ? I thought the topic was
> *Obesity is NOT beautiful! *
> 
> At least the title implies we are judging what people see as attractive.
> 
> I find some fat people attractive and I agree that obesity is a health issue.
> 
> I find some drunks funny but also understand alcoholism is a real health issue for some people.
> 
> My point was you don't like obese people and you worry about the health issues. Some people worry about abortion, some worry about cancer and smoking, or drugs, you worry about obesity and health issues got it.
> 
> There are health issues related to obesity. There will always be obese people and most people are aware of the health issues fat people face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because I don't think someone is beautiful does NOT mean I "hate" them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fair enough, and just because someone has a health issue of being obese doesn't make them not beautiful, because beauty is decided by individual people.
Click to expand...


I disagree with that sentiment.  Just as some people find smoking to be disgusting, I find overeating and not getting physical activity to be disgusting.  Does it mean you "hate" a smoker if you find the habit distasteful?


----------



## Michelle420

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else find some fat men attractive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Meatloaf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whether or not you "like" a particular fat person (who you don't even REALLY know much about personally), is not relevant in any way to this discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not ? I thought the topic was
> *Obesity is NOT beautiful! *
> 
> At least the title implies we are judging what people see as attractive.
> 
> I find some fat people attractive and I agree that obesity is a health issue.
> 
> I find some drunks funny but also understand alcoholism is a real health issue for some people.
> 
> My point was you don't like obese people and you worry about the health issues. Some people worry about abortion, some worry about cancer and smoking, or drugs, you worry about obesity and health issues got it.
> 
> There are health issues related to obesity. There will always be obese people and most people are aware of the health issues fat people face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know plenty of fat people and I don't "hate" or "dislike" them.  However, overeating and not exercising is a disgusting habit.  Just as disgusting as smoking. It is certainly preventable in MANY cases, and that is according to health professionals.
Click to expand...


Right people have bad habits whether over eating, over drinking, smoking, or something else. Some people are disgusted by those bad habits and some people aren't.  

shrug.


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else find some fat men attractive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Meatloaf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whether or not you "like" a particular fat person (who you don't even REALLY know much about personally), is not relevant in any way to this discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not ? I thought the topic was
> *Obesity is NOT beautiful! *
> 
> At least the title implies we are judging what people see as attractive.
> 
> I find some fat people attractive and I agree that obesity is a health issue.
> 
> I find some drunks funny but also understand alcoholism is a real health issue for some people.
> 
> My point was you don't like obese people and you worry about the health issues. Some people worry about abortion, some worry about cancer and smoking, or drugs, you worry about obesity and health issues got it.
> 
> There are health issues related to obesity. There will always be obese people and most people are aware of the health issues fat people face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know plenty of fat people and I don't "hate" or "dislike" them.  However, overeating and not exercising is a disgusting habit.  Just as disgusting as smoking. It is certainly preventable in MANY cases, and that is according to health professionals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right people have bad habits whether over eating, over drinking, smoking, or something else. Some people are disgusted by those bad habits and some people aren't.
> 
> shrug.
Click to expand...


Okay.  How does that relate to the problem obesity is causing in our country?


----------



## Michelle420

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like Meatloaf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whether or not you "like" a particular fat person (who you don't even REALLY know much about personally), is not relevant in any way to this discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not ? I thought the topic was
> *Obesity is NOT beautiful! *
> 
> At least the title implies we are judging what people see as attractive.
> 
> I find some fat people attractive and I agree that obesity is a health issue.
> 
> I find some drunks funny but also understand alcoholism is a real health issue for some people.
> 
> My point was you don't like obese people and you worry about the health issues. Some people worry about abortion, some worry about cancer and smoking, or drugs, you worry about obesity and health issues got it.
> 
> There are health issues related to obesity. There will always be obese people and most people are aware of the health issues fat people face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because I don't think someone is beautiful does NOT mean I "hate" them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fair enough, and just because someone has a health issue of being obese doesn't make them not beautiful, because beauty is decided by individual people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree with that sentiment.  Just as some people find smoking to be disgusting, I find overeating and not getting physical activity to be disgusting.  Does it mean you "hate" a smoker if you find the habit distasteful?
Click to expand...


I already said fair enough. I don't find smokers disgusting or fat people. 

Again there are alot of people that have habits that cause health issues and some people can be disgusted by it and some aren't.

It's really just an opinion whether is disgusts someone, the health issue may be a fact but how others view it is opinion.


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else find some fat men attractive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Meatloaf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whether or not you "like" a particular fat person (who you don't even REALLY know much about personally), is not relevant in any way to this discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not ? I thought the topic was
> *Obesity is NOT beautiful! *
> 
> At least the title implies we are judging what people see as attractive.
> 
> I find some fat people attractive and I agree that obesity is a health issue.
> 
> I find some drunks funny but also understand alcoholism is a real health issue for some people.
> 
> My point was you don't like obese people and you worry about the health issues. Some people worry about abortion, some worry about cancer and smoking, or drugs, you worry about obesity and health issues got it.
> 
> There are health issues related to obesity. There will always be obese people and most people are aware of the health issues fat people face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know plenty of fat people and I don't "hate" or "dislike" them.  However, overeating and not exercising is a disgusting habit.  Just as disgusting as smoking. It is certainly preventable in MANY cases, and that is according to health professionals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right people have bad habits whether over eating, over drinking, smoking, or something else. Some people are disgusted by those bad habits and some people aren't.
> 
> shrug.
Click to expand...


Do you realize that 1 in 3 children is obese and that these children are suffering from a multitude of medical illnesses that normally affect only obese adults?


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether or not you "like" a particular fat person (who you don't even REALLY know much about personally), is not relevant in any way to this discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not ? I thought the topic was
> *Obesity is NOT beautiful! *
> 
> At least the title implies we are judging what people see as attractive.
> 
> I find some fat people attractive and I agree that obesity is a health issue.
> 
> I find some drunks funny but also understand alcoholism is a real health issue for some people.
> 
> My point was you don't like obese people and you worry about the health issues. Some people worry about abortion, some worry about cancer and smoking, or drugs, you worry about obesity and health issues got it.
> 
> There are health issues related to obesity. There will always be obese people and most people are aware of the health issues fat people face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because I don't think someone is beautiful does NOT mean I "hate" them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fair enough, and just because someone has a health issue of being obese doesn't make them not beautiful, because beauty is decided by individual people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree with that sentiment.  Just as some people find smoking to be disgusting, I find overeating and not getting physical activity to be disgusting.  Does it mean you "hate" a smoker if you find the habit distasteful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already said fair enough. I don't find smokers disgusting or fat people.
> 
> Again there are alot of people that have habits that cause health issues and some people can be disgusted by it and some aren't.
> 
> It's really just an opinion whether is disgusts someone, the health issue may be a fact but how others view it is opinion.
Click to expand...


Do you know that obesity costs BILLIONS of dollars every single year in health related costs?


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether or not you "like" a particular fat person (who you don't even REALLY know much about personally), is not relevant in any way to this discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not ? I thought the topic was
> *Obesity is NOT beautiful! *
> 
> At least the title implies we are judging what people see as attractive.
> 
> I find some fat people attractive and I agree that obesity is a health issue.
> 
> I find some drunks funny but also understand alcoholism is a real health issue for some people.
> 
> My point was you don't like obese people and you worry about the health issues. Some people worry about abortion, some worry about cancer and smoking, or drugs, you worry about obesity and health issues got it.
> 
> There are health issues related to obesity. There will always be obese people and most people are aware of the health issues fat people face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because I don't think someone is beautiful does NOT mean I "hate" them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fair enough, and just because someone has a health issue of being obese doesn't make them not beautiful, because beauty is decided by individual people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree with that sentiment.  Just as some people find smoking to be disgusting, I find overeating and not getting physical activity to be disgusting.  Does it mean you "hate" a smoker if you find the habit distasteful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already said fair enough. I don't find smokers disgusting or fat people.
> 
> Again there are alot of people that have habits that cause health issues and some people can be disgusted by it and some aren't.
> 
> It's really just an opinion whether is disgusts someone, the health issue may be a fact but how others view it is opinion.
Click to expand...


Do you find smoking "beautiful?"


----------



## Michelle420

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like Meatloaf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whether or not you "like" a particular fat person (who you don't even REALLY know much about personally), is not relevant in any way to this discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not ? I thought the topic was
> *Obesity is NOT beautiful! *
> 
> At least the title implies we are judging what people see as attractive.
> 
> I find some fat people attractive and I agree that obesity is a health issue.
> 
> I find some drunks funny but also understand alcoholism is a real health issue for some people.
> 
> My point was you don't like obese people and you worry about the health issues. Some people worry about abortion, some worry about cancer and smoking, or drugs, you worry about obesity and health issues got it.
> 
> There are health issues related to obesity. There will always be obese people and most people are aware of the health issues fat people face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know plenty of fat people and I don't "hate" or "dislike" them.  However, overeating and not exercising is a disgusting habit.  Just as disgusting as smoking. It is certainly preventable in MANY cases, and that is according to health professionals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right people have bad habits whether over eating, over drinking, smoking, or something else. Some people are disgusted by those bad habits and some people aren't.
> 
> shrug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay.  How does that relate to the problem obesity is causing in our country?
Click to expand...


No differently than a chronic alcoholic hospitalized or needing a new liver, no different then a smoker in the hospital with cancer, no different then a drug addict needing rehab, or the anorexic hospitalised and fed by an I.V. Fat people can get gastric bypass or diet or get some disease and they will have to deal with as happens to people who do not take care of themselves. 

There are plenty of health problems in our country that are addressed and obesity is one of them. But your title was talking about beauty and that is what most people were addressing because beauty is an opinion.


----------



## Michelle420

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not ? I thought the topic was
> *Obesity is NOT beautiful! *
> 
> At least the title implies we are judging what people see as attractive.
> 
> I find some fat people attractive and I agree that obesity is a health issue.
> 
> I find some drunks funny but also understand alcoholism is a real health issue for some people.
> 
> My point was you don't like obese people and you worry about the health issues. Some people worry about abortion, some worry about cancer and smoking, or drugs, you worry about obesity and health issues got it.
> 
> There are health issues related to obesity. There will always be obese people and most people are aware of the health issues fat people face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I don't think someone is beautiful does NOT mean I "hate" them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fair enough, and just because someone has a health issue of being obese doesn't make them not beautiful, because beauty is decided by individual people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree with that sentiment.  Just as some people find smoking to be disgusting, I find overeating and not getting physical activity to be disgusting.  Does it mean you "hate" a smoker if you find the habit distasteful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already said fair enough. I don't find smokers disgusting or fat people.
> 
> Again there are alot of people that have habits that cause health issues and some people can be disgusted by it and some aren't.
> 
> It's really just an opinion whether is disgusts someone, the health issue may be a fact but how others view it is opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know that obesity costs BILLIONS of dollars every single year in health related costs?
Click to expand...


so does alcoholism and smoking


----------



## Michelle420

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not ? I thought the topic was
> *Obesity is NOT beautiful! *
> 
> At least the title implies we are judging what people see as attractive.
> 
> I find some fat people attractive and I agree that obesity is a health issue.
> 
> I find some drunks funny but also understand alcoholism is a real health issue for some people.
> 
> My point was you don't like obese people and you worry about the health issues. Some people worry about abortion, some worry about cancer and smoking, or drugs, you worry about obesity and health issues got it.
> 
> There are health issues related to obesity. There will always be obese people and most people are aware of the health issues fat people face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I don't think someone is beautiful does NOT mean I "hate" them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fair enough, and just because someone has a health issue of being obese doesn't make them not beautiful, because beauty is decided by individual people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree with that sentiment.  Just as some people find smoking to be disgusting, I find overeating and not getting physical activity to be disgusting.  Does it mean you "hate" a smoker if you find the habit distasteful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already said fair enough. I don't find smokers disgusting or fat people.
> 
> Again there are alot of people that have habits that cause health issues and some people can be disgusted by it and some aren't.
> 
> It's really just an opinion whether is disgusts someone, the health issue may be a fact but how others view it is opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you find smoking "beautiful?"
Click to expand...


There are old black and white movies where actors or actresses looked sexy smoking a cigarette. My opinion 

again we all see beautiful different.


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I don't think someone is beautiful does NOT mean I "hate" them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough, and just because someone has a health issue of being obese doesn't make them not beautiful, because beauty is decided by individual people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree with that sentiment.  Just as some people find smoking to be disgusting, I find overeating and not getting physical activity to be disgusting.  Does it mean you "hate" a smoker if you find the habit distasteful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already said fair enough. I don't find smokers disgusting or fat people.
> 
> Again there are alot of people that have habits that cause health issues and some people can be disgusted by it and some aren't.
> 
> It's really just an opinion whether is disgusts someone, the health issue may be a fact but how others view it is opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know that obesity costs BILLIONS of dollars every single year in health related costs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so does alcoholism and smoking
Click to expand...


A lot of professionals now consider obesity to be a HEALTH CRISIS in America.  



The Health Risks of Obesity: Worse Than Smoking, Drinking or Poverty | RAND

Obesity is widely recognized as a health risk. The negative effects of obesity and other known health risks, such as smoking, heavy drinking, and poverty, have been well documented. But until now, no one has compared them. Is one problem worse than another? Or are they all equally risky?

Two RAND researchers, health economist Roland Sturm and psychiatrist Kenneth Wells, examined the comparative effects of obesity, smoking, heavy drinking, and poverty on chronic health conditions and health expenditures. Their finding: Obesity is the most serious problem. It is linked to a big increase in chronic health conditions and significantly higher health expenditures. And it affects more people than smoking, heavy drinking, or poverty.

Although obesity is a recognized health risk, there have been relatively few public policies designed to reduce its prevalence. Drs. Sturm and Wells note that "Americans haven't given obesity the same attention as other risks, like smoking, but it is clearly a top health problem and one that is on the rise in all segments of the population. More effective clinical and public health approaches are urgently needed."


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether or not you "like" a particular fat person (who you don't even REALLY know much about personally), is not relevant in any way to this discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not ? I thought the topic was
> *Obesity is NOT beautiful! *
> 
> At least the title implies we are judging what people see as attractive.
> 
> I find some fat people attractive and I agree that obesity is a health issue.
> 
> I find some drunks funny but also understand alcoholism is a real health issue for some people.
> 
> My point was you don't like obese people and you worry about the health issues. Some people worry about abortion, some worry about cancer and smoking, or drugs, you worry about obesity and health issues got it.
> 
> There are health issues related to obesity. There will always be obese people and most people are aware of the health issues fat people face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know plenty of fat people and I don't "hate" or "dislike" them.  However, overeating and not exercising is a disgusting habit.  Just as disgusting as smoking. It is certainly preventable in MANY cases, and that is according to health professionals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right people have bad habits whether over eating, over drinking, smoking, or something else. Some people are disgusted by those bad habits and some people aren't.
> 
> shrug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay.  How does that relate to the problem obesity is causing in our country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No differently than a chronic alcoholic hospitalized or needing a new liver, no different then a smoker in the hospital with cancer, no different then a drug addict needing rehab, or the anorexic hospitalised and fed by an I.V. Fat people can get gastric bypass or diet or get some disease and they will have to deal with as happens to people who do not take care of themselves.
> 
> There are plenty of health problems in our country that are addressed and obesity is one of them. But your title was talking about beauty and that is what most people were addressing because beauty is an opinion.
Click to expand...


Obesity, in most instances, is completely preventable with just exercise and watching your diet.


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether or not you "like" a particular fat person (who you don't even REALLY know much about personally), is not relevant in any way to this discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not ? I thought the topic was
> *Obesity is NOT beautiful! *
> 
> At least the title implies we are judging what people see as attractive.
> 
> I find some fat people attractive and I agree that obesity is a health issue.
> 
> I find some drunks funny but also understand alcoholism is a real health issue for some people.
> 
> My point was you don't like obese people and you worry about the health issues. Some people worry about abortion, some worry about cancer and smoking, or drugs, you worry about obesity and health issues got it.
> 
> There are health issues related to obesity. There will always be obese people and most people are aware of the health issues fat people face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know plenty of fat people and I don't "hate" or "dislike" them.  However, overeating and not exercising is a disgusting habit.  Just as disgusting as smoking. It is certainly preventable in MANY cases, and that is according to health professionals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right people have bad habits whether over eating, over drinking, smoking, or something else. Some people are disgusted by those bad habits and some people aren't.
> 
> shrug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay.  How does that relate to the problem obesity is causing in our country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No differently than a chronic alcoholic hospitalized or needing a new liver, no different then a smoker in the hospital with cancer, no different then a drug addict needing rehab, or the anorexic hospitalised and fed by an I.V. Fat people can get gastric bypass or diet or get some disease and they will have to deal with as happens to people who do not take care of themselves.
> 
> There are plenty of health problems in our country that are addressed and obesity is one of them. But your title was talking about beauty and that is what most people were addressing because beauty is an opinion.
Click to expand...


Right, because obesity is not beautiful.  You might find a particular person who is obese who is a beautiful person.  That, however, does NOT make obesity a "beautiful" physical attribute.


----------



## OnePercenter

Coyote said:


> Probably because there is a significant bias against fat people.



Obesity is caused by laziness. Successful people aren't lazy.


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether or not you "like" a particular fat person (who you don't even REALLY know much about personally), is not relevant in any way to this discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not ? I thought the topic was
> *Obesity is NOT beautiful! *
> 
> At least the title implies we are judging what people see as attractive.
> 
> I find some fat people attractive and I agree that obesity is a health issue.
> 
> I find some drunks funny but also understand alcoholism is a real health issue for some people.
> 
> My point was you don't like obese people and you worry about the health issues. Some people worry about abortion, some worry about cancer and smoking, or drugs, you worry about obesity and health issues got it.
> 
> There are health issues related to obesity. There will always be obese people and most people are aware of the health issues fat people face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know plenty of fat people and I don't "hate" or "dislike" them.  However, overeating and not exercising is a disgusting habit.  Just as disgusting as smoking. It is certainly preventable in MANY cases, and that is according to health professionals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right people have bad habits whether over eating, over drinking, smoking, or something else. Some people are disgusted by those bad habits and some people aren't.
> 
> shrug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay.  How does that relate to the problem obesity is causing in our country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No differently than a chronic alcoholic hospitalized or needing a new liver, no different then a smoker in the hospital with cancer, no different then a drug addict needing rehab, or the anorexic hospitalised and fed by an I.V. Fat people can get gastric bypass or diet or get some disease and they will have to deal with as happens to people who do not take care of themselves.
> 
> There are plenty of health problems in our country that are addressed and obesity is one of them. But your title was talking about beauty and that is what most people were addressing because beauty is an opinion.
Click to expand...


I've know some chubby guys that I find attractive because of their personalities.  That, however, does not mean that the "obesity" is the attractive part about them.


----------



## OnePercenter

skye said:


> Lord above,,,,,what a ................
> 
> what a........ !@#$%^&*()_



Here we go. Nothing to say so you bring the 'lord' into it. Stupid.


----------



## Michelle420

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not ? I thought the topic was
> *Obesity is NOT beautiful! *
> 
> At least the title implies we are judging what people see as attractive.
> 
> I find some fat people attractive and I agree that obesity is a health issue.
> 
> I find some drunks funny but also understand alcoholism is a real health issue for some people.
> 
> My point was you don't like obese people and you worry about the health issues. Some people worry about abortion, some worry about cancer and smoking, or drugs, you worry about obesity and health issues got it.
> 
> There are health issues related to obesity. There will always be obese people and most people are aware of the health issues fat people face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know plenty of fat people and I don't "hate" or "dislike" them.  However, overeating and not exercising is a disgusting habit.  Just as disgusting as smoking. It is certainly preventable in MANY cases, and that is according to health professionals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right people have bad habits whether over eating, over drinking, smoking, or something else. Some people are disgusted by those bad habits and some people aren't.
> 
> shrug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay.  How does that relate to the problem obesity is causing in our country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No differently than a chronic alcoholic hospitalized or needing a new liver, no different then a smoker in the hospital with cancer, no different then a drug addict needing rehab, or the anorexic hospitalised and fed by an I.V. Fat people can get gastric bypass or diet or get some disease and they will have to deal with as happens to people who do not take care of themselves.
> 
> There are plenty of health problems in our country that are addressed and obesity is one of them. But your title was talking about beauty and that is what most people were addressing because beauty is an opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obesity, in most instances, is completely preventable with just exercise and watching your diet.
Click to expand...


So is smoking and alcoholism, just don't smoke or drink. But there are psychological reasons along with why people get addicted to unhealthy habits, and addressing those helps people recover from it.

If you are concerned about the health issue looking at some root causes emotionally will help those who do suffer from it recover and be able to form good health habits. This is how treatment works people do not get fat and lazy because they want to, just like hoarders don't become unsanitary and live in dangerous waste because they want to. There is an underlying issue going on. That is what has to be addressed if you truly have an interest in helping those stuck in obesity.


----------



## OnePercenter

Alex. said:


> Therein lies the main reason your are viewed with a jaundiced eye. You meltdown and get vicious. I will take a fat body over your  fat head any day of the week.



So the only way you can get laid is finding a woman with low self-esteem?


----------



## Michelle420

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not ? I thought the topic was
> *Obesity is NOT beautiful! *
> 
> At least the title implies we are judging what people see as attractive.
> 
> I find some fat people attractive and I agree that obesity is a health issue.
> 
> I find some drunks funny but also understand alcoholism is a real health issue for some people.
> 
> My point was you don't like obese people and you worry about the health issues. Some people worry about abortion, some worry about cancer and smoking, or drugs, you worry about obesity and health issues got it.
> 
> There are health issues related to obesity. There will always be obese people and most people are aware of the health issues fat people face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know plenty of fat people and I don't "hate" or "dislike" them.  However, overeating and not exercising is a disgusting habit.  Just as disgusting as smoking. It is certainly preventable in MANY cases, and that is according to health professionals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right people have bad habits whether over eating, over drinking, smoking, or something else. Some people are disgusted by those bad habits and some people aren't.
> 
> shrug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay.  How does that relate to the problem obesity is causing in our country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No differently than a chronic alcoholic hospitalized or needing a new liver, no different then a smoker in the hospital with cancer, no different then a drug addict needing rehab, or the anorexic hospitalised and fed by an I.V. Fat people can get gastric bypass or diet or get some disease and they will have to deal with as happens to people who do not take care of themselves.
> 
> There are plenty of health problems in our country that are addressed and obesity is one of them. But your title was talking about beauty and that is what most people were addressing because beauty is an opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've know some chubby guys that I find attractive because of their personalities.  That, however, does not mean that the "obesity" is the attractive part about them.
Click to expand...


There is a girl at my school who I ride the elevator with, she is very overweight,I would say obese. However her face is so pretty like an angel, really beautiful skin and her eyes are just gorgeous. I find pretty attractive, but she is unhealthily overweight and she will probably have health issues when she gets older if she doesn't lose weight. 

On the surface though I find her attractive, because I am aware of what obesity does causing health issues I think she should lose weight.


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know plenty of fat people and I don't "hate" or "dislike" them.  However, overeating and not exercising is a disgusting habit.  Just as disgusting as smoking. It is certainly preventable in MANY cases, and that is according to health professionals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right people have bad habits whether over eating, over drinking, smoking, or something else. Some people are disgusted by those bad habits and some people aren't.
> 
> shrug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay.  How does that relate to the problem obesity is causing in our country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No differently than a chronic alcoholic hospitalized or needing a new liver, no different then a smoker in the hospital with cancer, no different then a drug addict needing rehab, or the anorexic hospitalised and fed by an I.V. Fat people can get gastric bypass or diet or get some disease and they will have to deal with as happens to people who do not take care of themselves.
> 
> There are plenty of health problems in our country that are addressed and obesity is one of them. But your title was talking about beauty and that is what most people were addressing because beauty is an opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obesity, in most instances, is completely preventable with just exercise and watching your diet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is smoking and alcoholism, just don't smoke or drink. But there are psychological reasons along with why people get addicted to unhealthy habits, and addressing those helps people recover from it.
> 
> If you are concerned about the health issue looking at some root causes emotionally will help those who do suffer from it recover and be able to form good health habits. This is how treatment works people do not get fat and lazy because they want to, just like hoarders don't become unsanitary and live in dangerous waste because they want to. There is an underlying issue going on. That is what has to be addressed if you truly have an interest in helping those stuck in obesity.
Click to expand...


With some people that might be the case.  With some others, they just don't care, Drifter.  That is a fact.


----------



## Michelle420

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not ? I thought the topic was
> *Obesity is NOT beautiful! *
> 
> At least the title implies we are judging what people see as attractive.
> 
> I find some fat people attractive and I agree that obesity is a health issue.
> 
> I find some drunks funny but also understand alcoholism is a real health issue for some people.
> 
> My point was you don't like obese people and you worry about the health issues. Some people worry about abortion, some worry about cancer and smoking, or drugs, you worry about obesity and health issues got it.
> 
> There are health issues related to obesity. There will always be obese people and most people are aware of the health issues fat people face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know plenty of fat people and I don't "hate" or "dislike" them.  However, overeating and not exercising is a disgusting habit.  Just as disgusting as smoking. It is certainly preventable in MANY cases, and that is according to health professionals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right people have bad habits whether over eating, over drinking, smoking, or something else. Some people are disgusted by those bad habits and some people aren't.
> 
> shrug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay.  How does that relate to the problem obesity is causing in our country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No differently than a chronic alcoholic hospitalized or needing a new liver, no different then a smoker in the hospital with cancer, no different then a drug addict needing rehab, or the anorexic hospitalised and fed by an I.V. Fat people can get gastric bypass or diet or get some disease and they will have to deal with as happens to people who do not take care of themselves.
> 
> There are plenty of health problems in our country that are addressed and obesity is one of them. But your title was talking about beauty and that is what most people were addressing because beauty is an opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, because obesity is not beautiful.  You might find a particular person who is obese who is a beautiful person.  That, however, does NOT make obesity a "beautiful" physical attribute.
Click to expand...


Looks wise someone fat really doesn't turn me off, and I have found some fat people beautiful and attractive. We all see things differently. I am aware it's unhealthy and I agree it should be addressed for those reasons.


----------



## Michelle420

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right people have bad habits whether over eating, over drinking, smoking, or something else. Some people are disgusted by those bad habits and some people aren't.
> 
> shrug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.  How does that relate to the problem obesity is causing in our country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No differently than a chronic alcoholic hospitalized or needing a new liver, no different then a smoker in the hospital with cancer, no different then a drug addict needing rehab, or the anorexic hospitalised and fed by an I.V. Fat people can get gastric bypass or diet or get some disease and they will have to deal with as happens to people who do not take care of themselves.
> 
> There are plenty of health problems in our country that are addressed and obesity is one of them. But your title was talking about beauty and that is what most people were addressing because beauty is an opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obesity, in most instances, is completely preventable with just exercise and watching your diet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is smoking and alcoholism, just don't smoke or drink. But there are psychological reasons along with why people get addicted to unhealthy habits, and addressing those helps people recover from it.
> 
> If you are concerned about the health issue looking at some root causes emotionally will help those who do suffer from it recover and be able to form good health habits. This is how treatment works people do not get fat and lazy because they want to, just like hoarders don't become unsanitary and live in dangerous waste because they want to. There is an underlying issue going on. That is what has to be addressed if you truly have an interest in helping those stuck in obesity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With some people that might be the case.  With some others, they just don't care, Drifter.  That is a fact.
Click to expand...


That's true with any addiction.


----------



## ChrisL

I've typed many reports about Lap band procedure failures because the people go back to eating an unhealthy extraordinary amount of food, mostly junk food.  

That is another problem, the amount of our portions is . . . . unbelievable.  I go to a restaurant and get a plate of food sometimes and I wonder how ANYONE could eat all of that food in one sitting!!!  Yuck!  It really makes me lose my appetite.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

The only nation on earth where obesity and malnutrition can and does happen at the same time.


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.  How does that relate to the problem obesity is causing in our country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No differently than a chronic alcoholic hospitalized or needing a new liver, no different then a smoker in the hospital with cancer, no different then a drug addict needing rehab, or the anorexic hospitalised and fed by an I.V. Fat people can get gastric bypass or diet or get some disease and they will have to deal with as happens to people who do not take care of themselves.
> 
> There are plenty of health problems in our country that are addressed and obesity is one of them. But your title was talking about beauty and that is what most people were addressing because beauty is an opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obesity, in most instances, is completely preventable with just exercise and watching your diet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is smoking and alcoholism, just don't smoke or drink. But there are psychological reasons along with why people get addicted to unhealthy habits, and addressing those helps people recover from it.
> 
> If you are concerned about the health issue looking at some root causes emotionally will help those who do suffer from it recover and be able to form good health habits. This is how treatment works people do not get fat and lazy because they want to, just like hoarders don't become unsanitary and live in dangerous waste because they want to. There is an underlying issue going on. That is what has to be addressed if you truly have an interest in helping those stuck in obesity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With some people that might be the case.  With some others, they just don't care, Drifter.  That is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's true with any addiction.
Click to expand...


America: Too fat to fight (Opinion)  - CNN.com

Of the 195,000 young men and women who signed up to fight for our country, only 72,000 qualified. Some didn't make the cut because they had a criminal background, or a lack of education, or too many tattoos. But a full 10% didn't qualify because they were overweight.

Before you accuse me of sensationalizing, it's that 10% figure that worries General Batschelet the most.

"The obesity issue is the most troubling because the trend is going in the wrong direction," he said. "We think by 2020 it could be as high as 50%, which mean only 2 in 10 would qualify to join the Army." He paused. "It's a sad testament to who we are as a society right now."

The problem is so worrisome for the Army that recruiters have become fitness coaches, like the trainers on the NBC show, "The Biggest Loser."

Yes, your tax dollars pay for Army recruiters to play Dolvett Quince or Jillian Michaels to whip could-be recruits into shape with the hope they can diet and exercise their way to become real recruits. If they lose enough weight, they're sent to boot camp. Some make it; many don't. But, General Batschelet told me the Army must try.

"We are the premier leader on personal development in the world," he told me. "We want to see you grow and become a leader. That is a great strength in our Army."


----------



## Michelle420

ChrisL said:


> I've typed many reports about Lap band procedure failures because the people go back to eating an unhealthy extraordinary amount of food, mostly junk food.
> 
> That is another problem, the amount of our portions is . . . . unbelievable.  I go to a restaurant and get a plate of food sometimes and I wonder how ANYONE could eat all of that food in one sitting!!!  Yuck!  It really makes me lose my appetite.



Lapband won't solve obesity if the reason why the person got obese is not addressed. Those root causes are usually emotional and they have to be healed before a food addict can recover. If those root issues are dealt with many times a food addict won't need surgery they can stick with a program of correct eating and exercise,


----------



## Michelle420

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> No differently than a chronic alcoholic hospitalized or needing a new liver, no different then a smoker in the hospital with cancer, no different then a drug addict needing rehab, or the anorexic hospitalised and fed by an I.V. Fat people can get gastric bypass or diet or get some disease and they will have to deal with as happens to people who do not take care of themselves.
> 
> There are plenty of health problems in our country that are addressed and obesity is one of them. But your title was talking about beauty and that is what most people were addressing because beauty is an opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obesity, in most instances, is completely preventable with just exercise and watching your diet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is smoking and alcoholism, just don't smoke or drink. But there are psychological reasons along with why people get addicted to unhealthy habits, and addressing those helps people recover from it.
> 
> If you are concerned about the health issue looking at some root causes emotionally will help those who do suffer from it recover and be able to form good health habits. This is how treatment works people do not get fat and lazy because they want to, just like hoarders don't become unsanitary and live in dangerous waste because they want to. There is an underlying issue going on. That is what has to be addressed if you truly have an interest in helping those stuck in obesity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With some people that might be the case.  With some others, they just don't care, Drifter.  That is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's true with any addiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America: Too fat to fight (Opinion)  - CNN.com
> 
> Of the 195,000 young men and women who signed up to fight for our country, only 72,000 qualified. Some didn't make the cut because they had a criminal background, or a lack of education, or too many tattoos. But a full 10% didn't qualify because they were overweight.
> 
> Before you accuse me of sensationalizing, it's that 10% figure that worries General Batschelet the most.
> 
> "The obesity issue is the most troubling because the trend is going in the wrong direction," he said. "We think by 2020 it could be as high as 50%, which mean only 2 in 10 would qualify to join the Army." He paused. "It's a sad testament to who we are as a society right now."
> 
> The problem is so worrisome for the Army that recruiters have become fitness coaches, like the trainers on the NBC show, "The Biggest Loser."
> 
> Yes, your tax dollars pay for Army recruiters to play Dolvett Quince or Jillian Michaels to whip could-be recruits into shape with the hope they can diet and exercise their way to become real recruits. If they lose enough weight, they're sent to boot camp. Some make it; many don't. But, General Batschelet told me the Army must try.
> 
> "We are the premier leader on personal development in the world," he told me. "We want to see you grow and become a leader. That is a great strength in our Army."
Click to expand...


We've already agreed that obesity is a problem.


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've typed many reports about Lap band procedure failures because the people go back to eating an unhealthy extraordinary amount of food, mostly junk food.
> 
> That is another problem, the amount of our portions is . . . . unbelievable.  I go to a restaurant and get a plate of food sometimes and I wonder how ANYONE could eat all of that food in one sitting!!!  Yuck!  It really makes me lose my appetite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lapband won't solve obesity if the reason why the person got obese is not addressed. Those root causes are usually emotional and they have to be healed before a food addict can recover. If those root issues are dealt with many times a food addict won't need surgery they can stick with a program of correct eating and exercise,
Click to expand...


Look, I know what you are trying to do here, but the bottom line is that some people really ARE just lazy and do not want to change their bad habits.


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obesity, in most instances, is completely preventable with just exercise and watching your diet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is smoking and alcoholism, just don't smoke or drink. But there are psychological reasons along with why people get addicted to unhealthy habits, and addressing those helps people recover from it.
> 
> If you are concerned about the health issue looking at some root causes emotionally will help those who do suffer from it recover and be able to form good health habits. This is how treatment works people do not get fat and lazy because they want to, just like hoarders don't become unsanitary and live in dangerous waste because they want to. There is an underlying issue going on. That is what has to be addressed if you truly have an interest in helping those stuck in obesity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With some people that might be the case.  With some others, they just don't care, Drifter.  That is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's true with any addiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America: Too fat to fight (Opinion)  - CNN.com
> 
> Of the 195,000 young men and women who signed up to fight for our country, only 72,000 qualified. Some didn't make the cut because they had a criminal background, or a lack of education, or too many tattoos. But a full 10% didn't qualify because they were overweight.
> 
> Before you accuse me of sensationalizing, it's that 10% figure that worries General Batschelet the most.
> 
> "The obesity issue is the most troubling because the trend is going in the wrong direction," he said. "We think by 2020 it could be as high as 50%, which mean only 2 in 10 would qualify to join the Army." He paused. "It's a sad testament to who we are as a society right now."
> 
> The problem is so worrisome for the Army that recruiters have become fitness coaches, like the trainers on the NBC show, "The Biggest Loser."
> 
> Yes, your tax dollars pay for Army recruiters to play Dolvett Quince or Jillian Michaels to whip could-be recruits into shape with the hope they can diet and exercise their way to become real recruits. If they lose enough weight, they're sent to boot camp. Some make it; many don't. But, General Batschelet told me the Army must try.
> 
> "We are the premier leader on personal development in the world," he told me. "We want to see you grow and become a leader. That is a great strength in our Army."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've already agreed that obesity is a problem.
Click to expand...


Well, it seems as if some are trying to minimize this problem.  It is a HUGE problem and expected to get worse.


----------



## Michelle420

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've typed many reports about Lap band procedure failures because the people go back to eating an unhealthy extraordinary amount of food, mostly junk food.
> 
> That is another problem, the amount of our portions is . . . . unbelievable.  I go to a restaurant and get a plate of food sometimes and I wonder how ANYONE could eat all of that food in one sitting!!!  Yuck!  It really makes me lose my appetite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lapband won't solve obesity if the reason why the person got obese is not addressed. Those root causes are usually emotional and they have to be healed before a food addict can recover. If those root issues are dealt with many times a food addict won't need surgery they can stick with a program of correct eating and exercise,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look, I know what you are trying to do here, but the bottom line is that some people really ARE just lazy and do not want to change their bad habits.
Click to expand...


We can agree to disagree. I see it the same as any addiction there are many drug addicts that won't quit or alcoholics that wont stop drinking or smoker's who even after cancer treatment still smoke. The common theme is they don't want to change. But there is in my opinion a root emotional cause to each and every addiction, once that is addressed usually a person wants to change and does. Those who do not are not  capable of being honest with themselves about the underlying problem.


----------



## ChrisL

Obesity is mainly due to our inactivity and our terrible quality of food that we consume.  These things can be easily changed or at least moderated to some degree, especially when it comes to the kids!  No way should these children be suffering from obesity problems.  Don't tell me that it is because of something besides pure lack of physical activity and laziness in many instances!


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've typed many reports about Lap band procedure failures because the people go back to eating an unhealthy extraordinary amount of food, mostly junk food.
> 
> That is another problem, the amount of our portions is . . . . unbelievable.  I go to a restaurant and get a plate of food sometimes and I wonder how ANYONE could eat all of that food in one sitting!!!  Yuck!  It really makes me lose my appetite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lapband won't solve obesity if the reason why the person got obese is not addressed. Those root causes are usually emotional and they have to be healed before a food addict can recover. If those root issues are dealt with many times a food addict won't need surgery they can stick with a program of correct eating and exercise,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look, I know what you are trying to do here, but the bottom line is that some people really ARE just lazy and do not want to change their bad habits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can agree to disagree. I see it the same as any addiction there are many drug addicts that won't quit or alcoholics that wont stop drinking or smoker's who even after cancer treatment still smoke. The common theme is they don't want to change. But there is in my opinion a root emotional cause to each and every addiction, once that is addressed usually a person wants to change and does. Those who do not are not  capable of being honest with themselves about the underlying problem.
Click to expand...


What about children who are suffering from obesity related diseases?  Do you excuse the parents as having "problems" when they do this to their children?


----------



## Michelle420

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've typed many reports about Lap band procedure failures because the people go back to eating an unhealthy extraordinary amount of food, mostly junk food.
> 
> That is another problem, the amount of our portions is . . . . unbelievable.  I go to a restaurant and get a plate of food sometimes and I wonder how ANYONE could eat all of that food in one sitting!!!  Yuck!  It really makes me lose my appetite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lapband won't solve obesity if the reason why the person got obese is not addressed. Those root causes are usually emotional and they have to be healed before a food addict can recover. If those root issues are dealt with many times a food addict won't need surgery they can stick with a program of correct eating and exercise,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look, I know what you are trying to do here, but the bottom line is that some people really ARE just lazy and do not want to change their bad habits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can agree to disagree. I see it the same as any addiction there are many drug addicts that won't quit or alcoholics that wont stop drinking or smoker's who even after cancer treatment still smoke. The common theme is they don't want to change. But there is in my opinion a root emotional cause to each and every addiction, once that is addressed usually a person wants to change and does. Those who do not are not  capable of being honest with themselves about the underlying problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about children who are suffering from obesity related diseases?  Do you excuse the parents as having "problems" when they do this to their children?
Click to expand...


What about children of alcoholics or drug addicts? It's a sad world out there that children suffer from parents who have addictions and bad habits, but if we care about each other and really want to help overcome it, then addressing reasons why it happens helps those parents reform and recover and then they can work to undo some damage with their children.


----------



## ChrisL

How America Got So Fat (And So Sick)

Renowned preventive cardiologist Arthur Agatston, MD, has devoted decades to helping Americans improve their health by trimming their waistlines and exercising regularly. His book, _The South Beach Wake-Up Call_, he warns that we're raising a generation that could be the first in modern history with shorter life spans than their parents'. Here, his urgent call to action.

America is fatter and sicker than ever. *We compensate by taking diet pills and going on fad diets. But the fact is that our fast-food, sedentary lifestyle is trumping the advances in medical science that have been responsible for at least four decades of decreasing death rates from heart disease. The hard truth is that whatever shape health care reform ultimately takes—one payer, multiple payer, or a combination of coverages—it won't matter, because we as a nation won't be able to pay for it. If we don't make the positive lifestyle changes needed to halt and reverse the obesity epidemic now—today—our health care system will be bankrupted by the sheer numbers of sick Americans.*


----------



## OnePercenter

ChrisL said:


> Obesity is mainly due to our inactivity and our terrible quality of food that we consume.  These things can be easily changed or at least moderated to some degree, especially when it comes to the kids!  No way should these children be suffering from obesity problems.  Don't tell me that it is because of something besides pure lack of physical activity and laziness in many instances!



It also has to do with wage disparity. Affording healthy food, and the time to prepare it is a problem. When one has to work two or more jobs it doesn't leave enough time to cook, so drive thru's become the norm.


----------



## ChrisL

*The New Normal*
The average American is 23 pounds heavier than his or her ideal body weight. If we equate "normal" with average, it's not much of a stretch to say it's normal to be fat.




WebMD SUGGESTS
*SLIDESHOW*
*Busted: Popular Diet Myths*
Start
"For children and for many adults who are overweight, they are starting to perceive themselves as the new normal," says obesity expert Robert F. Kushner, MD, MS. Overweight people may dismiss their weight, he tells WebMD, because they feel "everyone else looks exactly the same." Kushner is a professor at Northwestern University's Feinberg School of Medicine and clinical director of the Northwestern Comprehensive Center on Obesity.


Share Your Experience
"It's quite clear that people are changing their idea of what an acceptable body size is," says Nicholas Christakis, MD, PhD, of Harvard Medical School. As the average body weight goes up, there's more acceptance of heavier body types. This, in turn, clears the path for even more people to put on weight, says Christakis, who is the co-author of _Connected: The Surprising Power of Our Social Networks and How They Change Lives_.


*Are Americans Really Getting Fatter?*
The rate of obesity has climbed dramatically in the past 20 years: A third of adults are obese today, compared to 23% in the late 1980s. But this trend may have reached a plateau. According to a new study in the _Journal of the American Medical Association,_ the obesity rate has not changed significantly in the past few years.

That's no reason to become complacent, Kushner says. "The prevalence of obesity is leveling off, but it's leveling off at flood stage. So we need to turn that around."


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've typed many reports about Lap band procedure failures because the people go back to eating an unhealthy extraordinary amount of food, mostly junk food.
> 
> That is another problem, the amount of our portions is . . . . unbelievable.  I go to a restaurant and get a plate of food sometimes and I wonder how ANYONE could eat all of that food in one sitting!!!  Yuck!  It really makes me lose my appetite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lapband won't solve obesity if the reason why the person got obese is not addressed. Those root causes are usually emotional and they have to be healed before a food addict can recover. If those root issues are dealt with many times a food addict won't need surgery they can stick with a program of correct eating and exercise,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look, I know what you are trying to do here, but the bottom line is that some people really ARE just lazy and do not want to change their bad habits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can agree to disagree. I see it the same as any addiction there are many drug addicts that won't quit or alcoholics that wont stop drinking or smoker's who even after cancer treatment still smoke. The common theme is they don't want to change. But there is in my opinion a root emotional cause to each and every addiction, once that is addressed usually a person wants to change and does. Those who do not are not  capable of being honest with themselves about the underlying problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about children who are suffering from obesity related diseases?  Do you excuse the parents as having "problems" when they do this to their children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about children of alcoholics or drug addicts? It's a sad world out there that children suffer from parents who have addictions and bad habits, but if we care about each other and really want to help overcome it, then addressing reasons why it happens helps those parents reform and recover and then they can work to undo some damage with their children.
Click to expand...


The REAL problem is that a lot of parents will plop their kids down in front of the television or the computer with a bag of chips or McDonald's french fries. 

"There kid, now don't bother me."  Just another example of our laziness.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ChrisL said:


> What about children who are suffering from obesity related diseases?  Do you excuse the parents as having "problems" when they do this to their children?



Damn straight.
 Nothing worse than seeing a 5 year old kid walking around carring a large coke or 16 oz. plastic bottle of soda. What kind of IDIOT gives a 40 pound child a drink that is the equivalent of 9 teaspoons of sugar!! 
What kind of IDIOT feeds a child a happy meal (with the coke) that has 800 calories,  28 grams of fat, 1,030 mg of sodium, and with the small coke - a total of 12 teaspoons of sugar.
  Oh...but it is quick.


----------



## Michelle420

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lapband won't solve obesity if the reason why the person got obese is not addressed. Those root causes are usually emotional and they have to be healed before a food addict can recover. If those root issues are dealt with many times a food addict won't need surgery they can stick with a program of correct eating and exercise,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, I know what you are trying to do here, but the bottom line is that some people really ARE just lazy and do not want to change their bad habits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can agree to disagree. I see it the same as any addiction there are many drug addicts that won't quit or alcoholics that wont stop drinking or smoker's who even after cancer treatment still smoke. The common theme is they don't want to change. But there is in my opinion a root emotional cause to each and every addiction, once that is addressed usually a person wants to change and does. Those who do not are not  capable of being honest with themselves about the underlying problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about children who are suffering from obesity related diseases?  Do you excuse the parents as having "problems" when they do this to their children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about children of alcoholics or drug addicts? It's a sad world out there that children suffer from parents who have addictions and bad habits, but if we care about each other and really want to help overcome it, then addressing reasons why it happens helps those parents reform and recover and then they can work to undo some damage with their children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The REAL problem is that a lot of parents will plop their kids down in front of the television or the computer with a bag of chips or McDonald's french fries.
Click to expand...


And the reasons for why they do that are what needs to be addressed, as someone just pointed out maybe they work 2 jobs, maybe there are other things stressful going on, maybe they did not learn the skills they needed to deal with life. If you want to help people one way is to look at underlying causes and find healthy ways for people to cope, this will lead to healthier choices in life. 

At any rate good luck with your obesity awareness thread, I've given my opinion on it and I understand your opinion.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look, I know what you are trying to do here, but the bottom line is that some people really ARE just lazy and do not want to change their bad habits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can agree to disagree. I see it the same as any addiction there are many drug addicts that won't quit or alcoholics that wont stop drinking or smoker's who even after cancer treatment still smoke. The common theme is they don't want to change. But there is in my opinion a root emotional cause to each and every addiction, once that is addressed usually a person wants to change and does. Those who do not are not  capable of being honest with themselves about the underlying problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about children who are suffering from obesity related diseases?  Do you excuse the parents as having "problems" when they do this to their children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about children of alcoholics or drug addicts? It's a sad world out there that children suffer from parents who have addictions and bad habits, but if we care about each other and really want to help overcome it, then addressing reasons why it happens helps those parents reform and recover and then they can work to undo some damage with their children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The REAL problem is that a lot of parents will plop their kids down in front of the television or the computer with a bag of chips or McDonald's french fries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the reasons for why they do that are what needs to be addressed, as someone just pointed out maybe they work 2 jobs, maybe there are other things stressful going on, maybe they did not learn the skills they needed to deal with life. If you want to help people one way is to look at underlying causes and find healthy ways for people to cope, this will lead to healthier choices in life.
> 
> At any rate good luck with your obesity awareness thread, I've given my opinion on it and I understand your opinion.
Click to expand...


Or maybe they don't give a rat's ass and too lazy to prepare a decent meal.
How about they care more for something easy and quick to give the kids so they can park their ass in front of the TV for 6 hours...and no dishes!!
I call bullshit. There isn't a single person above the age of 6 in America that doesn't well know that cheeseburgers/fries and soda pop is very bad for you...so hey...let's feed it to the kids 2-3 times a week!! 
And buy them an xbox so they leave us alone.


----------



## TrinityPower

Please don't act like the parents are doing this to the kids and they are so above it.  Ever watch My 600 Pound Life?  If not, tune it in.  In every one of the lives of those people on the show whom their family is so concerned is someone or someones who are about 10 pounds behind them.  It isn't like you see this gigantic kids and a skinny parent.  Rarely do I see a thin parent who has a morbidly obese child whether that child is growing up or already an adult.  Kids often mirror their parents in activity.  As I said way back toward the start of this thread in these days both parents work most of the time if there are two parents in the home and much food prep is prepared dinners because of various reasons  More and more people are living in apartments rather than houses with yards and recreational activities are low with technology being what it is.  People can take pride in the shape and size and celebrate their individuality but don't put down others who do the best they can or are happy doing what they do.  If they are not sucking the government teat from their condition then great...not my business


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can agree to disagree. I see it the same as any addiction there are many drug addicts that won't quit or alcoholics that wont stop drinking or smoker's who even after cancer treatment still smoke. The common theme is they don't want to change. But there is in my opinion a root emotional cause to each and every addiction, once that is addressed usually a person wants to change and does. Those who do not are not  capable of being honest with themselves about the underlying problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about children who are suffering from obesity related diseases?  Do you excuse the parents as having "problems" when they do this to their children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about children of alcoholics or drug addicts? It's a sad world out there that children suffer from parents who have addictions and bad habits, but if we care about each other and really want to help overcome it, then addressing reasons why it happens helps those parents reform and recover and then they can work to undo some damage with their children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The REAL problem is that a lot of parents will plop their kids down in front of the television or the computer with a bag of chips or McDonald's french fries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the reasons for why they do that are what needs to be addressed, as someone just pointed out maybe they work 2 jobs, maybe there are other things stressful going on, maybe they did not learn the skills they needed to deal with life. If you want to help people one way is to look at underlying causes and find healthy ways for people to cope, this will lead to healthier choices in life.
> 
> At any rate good luck with your obesity awareness thread, I've given my opinion on it and I understand your opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or maybe they don't give a rat's ass and too lazy to prepare a decent meal.
> How about they care more for something easy and quick to give the kids so they can park their ass in front of the TV for 6 hours...and no dishes!!
> I call bullshit. There isn't a single person above the age of 6 in America that doesn't well know that cheeseburgers/fries and soda pop is very bad for you...so hey...let's feed it to the kids 2-3 times a week!!
> And buy them an xbox so they leave us alone.
Click to expand...


We have an "instant gratification" type of society, and there are plenty of people who do not want to have to work hard to accomplish something, even if they know it's a worthwhile goal.


----------



## ChrisL

*Obesity and Fast Food*

*Fast food and childhood obesity*
Fast foods affect children and youth often worse than adults. This is because most of the fast foods are targeted towards children and there is a sustained pattern of eating fast foods and eating out.

Children with a sustained excess energy imbalance intake of approximately 2% result in the development of obesity over time.

A 2% imbalance could mean an excess of only about 30 kilocalories per day. This corresponds to two-thirds of a chocolate cookie, fewer than two French fries or one-fourth of a can of soda.

Eating out is another major contributor to childhood obesity. Studies show that calorie content of out-of-home meals that children consumed was 55% higher than that of in-home meals.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

If the kids are fat the parents are probably fat also.  Laziness and poor eating habits are learned behaviors just like everything else.


----------



## ChrisL

TrinityPower said:


> Please don't act like the parents are doing this to the kids and they are so above it.  Ever watch My 600 Pound Life?  If not, tune it in.  In every one of the lives of those people on the show whom their family is so concerned is someone or someones who are about 10 pounds behind them.  It isn't like you see this gigantic kids and a skinny parent.  Rarely do I see a thin parent who has a morbidly obese child whether that child is growing up or already an adult.  Kids often mirror their parents in activity.  As I said way back toward the start of this thread in these days both parents work most of the time if there are two parents in the home and much food prep is prepared dinners because of various reasons  More and more people are living in apartments rather than houses with yards and recreational activities are low with technology being what it is.  People can take pride in the shape and size and celebrate their individuality but don't put down others who do the best they can or are happy doing what they do.  If they are not sucking the government teat from their condition then great...not my business



Did someone claim that the parents of these children were thin and healthy?  I don't think so.  I am saying that the poor eating habits are passed on from the parents.  After all, it is the parents who have to buy and prepare the food for the children.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ChrisL said:


> We have an "instant gratification" type of society, and there are plenty of people who do not want to have to work hard to accomplish something, even if they know it's a worthwhile goal.



Sad isn't it? 
 I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## Uncensored2008

ChrisL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will say that MOST OF THE TIME fat girls are sweet and nice. Have more to prove..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not true at all.  Fat girls are the bitchiest and most possessive females.  They will beat the shit out of you if you look at a thin girl.  Lol.
Click to expand...



Do you smoke?


----------



## ChrisL

6 real culprits that are making American kids  fat

Americans are now consuming more than 30 times the amount of sugar they did three centuries ago — some 132 pounds per person per year. And children are no exception. In fact, the Mayo Clinic reports that 16% of the total calories in kids’ diets comes from added sugar — well beyond the recommended 5% to 15% range. The problem, says the Mayo Clinic, is that “added sugar means empty calories (no nutrients beyond calories) that put kids at risk of obesity.” Even more worrisome, says James Greenblatt, chief medical officer at Walden Behavioral Care, a group of treatment centers that specialize in eating disorders, is that sugar is essentially addictive. That’s especially true of sugar in the form of high fructose corn syrup, Greenblatt adds: “The more you consume, the more you want.”


----------



## ChrisL

Uncensored2008 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will say that MOST OF THE TIME fat girls are sweet and nice. Have more to prove..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not true at all.  Fat girls are the bitchiest and most possessive females.  They will beat the shit out of you if you look at a thin girl.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smoke?
Click to expand...


No.  I've never smoked cigarettes.  Why do you ask?


----------



## Uncensored2008

ChrisL said:


> No.  I've never smoked cigarettes.  Why do you ask?



Most of the time I see people attack others for being fat it is to cover for their own vice, usually smoking.


----------



## ChrisL

This is from my link above.  Because the article is broken down into pages, I can't quote it all in one post unfortunately.  Very interesting stuff though!  

"American households are watching more than eight hours of TV a day — a sizable increase from a couple of generations ago. (In the early 1960s, viewership averaged five hours a day.) The issue is that more time in front of the TV means less time engaging in physical activities, say obesity experts. Caroline Cederquist, co-founder and medical director of bistroMD, a weight-loss meal plan, points to research that shows that adolescent boys who watch several shows per day are twice as likely to have insulin resistance, which is correlated with weight gain and can lead to a host of serious medical problems, including diabetes. Look at the household viewing numbers and Cederquist points to a further troubling reality: “The American child spends more time watching TV than he or she does in school.”


----------



## ChrisL

Uncensored2008 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  I've never smoked cigarettes.  Why do you ask?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the time I see people attack others for being fat it is to cover for their own vice, usually smoking.
Click to expand...


I'm not attacking anyone.  Who am I attacking?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Tip: To make a great healthier burger at home. 
First don't buy the abominable frankenmeat at a grocery store, go to a decent butcher and buy 80/20 hamburger.
Now also buy a package of your favorite mushrooms.
Cut the mushrooms in tiny pieces, I use a small compact chopper.
Blend it with the meat.
You just cut 30% of the fat and calories...and...it taste better.


----------



## ChrisL

Uncensored2008 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  I've never smoked cigarettes.  Why do you ask?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the time I see people attack others for being fat it is to cover for their own vice, usually smoking.
Click to expand...


The fact of the matter is that obesity is very costly to us, and now our children are starting to develop obesity related medical issues.


----------



## Uncensored2008

ChrisL said:


> I'm not attacking anyone.  Who am I attacking?



Fat people.


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> Tip: To make a great healthier burger at home.
> First don't buy the abominable frankenmeat at a grocery store, go to a decent butcher and buy 80/20 hamburger.
> Now also buy a package of your favorite mushrooms.
> Cut the mushrooms in tiny pieces, I use a small compact chopper.
> Blend it with the meat.
> You just cut 30% of the fat and calories...and...it taste better.



I put onions, garlic and red peppers in my hamburger meat for hamburgers!    There is nothing wrong with eating this kind of food sometimes.  It's all about moderating how much of it you are consuming.


----------



## Uncensored2008

iamwhatiseem said:


> Tip: To make a great healthier burger at home.
> First don't buy the abominable frankenmeat at a grocery store, go to a decent butcher and buy 80/20 hamburger.
> Now also buy a package of your favorite mushrooms.
> Cut the mushrooms in tiny pieces, I use a small compact chopper.
> Blend it with the meat.
> You just cut 30% of the fat and calories...and...it taste better.



That's pretty fatty.

If I'm BBQing, I use 90% lean, otherwise 97%.

In meat sauces and tacos, i use ground turkey, because I like the taste better.


----------



## ChrisL

Uncensored2008 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not attacking anyone.  Who am I attacking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fat people.
Click to expand...


Nope, I'm not "attacking" anyone.


----------



## ChrisL

Uncensored2008 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not attacking anyone.  Who am I attacking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fat people.
Click to expand...


Now, are you fat?  Because it seems to me that mostly fat people get offended for pointing out that they are fat or have issues with obesity.


----------



## Uncensored2008

ChrisL said:


> The fact of the matter is that obesity is very costly to us, and now our children are starting to develop obesity related medical issues.



It's been going on for decades.

Get them off the phone and the XBox, and out to play.


----------



## ChrisL

Uncensored2008 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact of the matter is that obesity is very costly to us, and now our children are starting to develop obesity related medical issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been going on for decades.
> 
> Get them off the phone and the XBox, and out to play.
Click to expand...


According to the experts, Americans are fatter than ever and getting fatter all the time and this is considered an epidemic, more so than smoking or any other bad habit.


----------



## ChrisL

Uncensored2008 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact of the matter is that obesity is very costly to us, and now our children are starting to develop obesity related medical issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been going on for decades.
> 
> Get them off the phone and the XBox, and out to play.
Click to expand...


One out of every three children is obese.  Obviously parents do NOT send their kids out to play.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not attacking anyone.  Who am I attacking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fat people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, I'm not "attacking" anyone.
Click to expand...

Yes this is a hate thread focusing on fat people because they are not attractive in your opinion.  Hence the title:
*Obesity is NOT beautiful! *


----------



## Uncensored2008

ChrisL said:


> Now, are you fat?  Because it seems to me that mostly fat people get offended for pointing out that they are fat or have issues with obesity.



I think so, but technically no. I was a body builder all my life. Now that I've gotten older, I can't lift very much, screwed up my joints But I still do cardio 

When you're 40, benching 350 seems like a really good idea. At 55, you pay the price in rotator cup and other joints.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not attacking anyone.  Who am I attacking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fat people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now, are you fat?  Because it seems to me that mostly fat people get offended for pointing out that they are fat or have issues with obesity.
Click to expand...

Or any decent person with a modicum of class.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not attacking anyone.  Who am I attacking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fat people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now, are you fat?  Because it seems to me that mostly fat people get offended for pointing out that they are fat or have issues with obesity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or any decent person with a modicum of class.
Click to expand...


Got anything to add to the topic of obesity, because honestly, I really don't care about your opinions on . . . well anything!  Lol.  So, you can either contribute to THIS topic, or go away please.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not attacking anyone.  Who am I attacking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fat people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, I'm not "attacking" anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes this is a hate thread focusing on fat people because they are not attractive in your opinion.  Hence the title:
> *Obesity is NOT beautiful! *
Click to expand...


Am I going to have to report you too?  Things are calm, quiet and pleasant.  Go away now, okay?


----------



## skye

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not attacking anyone.  Who am I attacking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fat people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, I'm not "attacking" anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes this is a hate thread focusing on fat people because they are not attractive in your opinion.  Hence the title:
> *Obesity is NOT beautiful! *
Click to expand...



I agree!

It is a hate thread.


----------



## Uncensored2008

ChrisL said:


> One out of every three children is obese.  Obviously parents do NOT send their kids out to play.



That's the problem.

When I was a kid, everyone my age was outside all of the time. There was nothing to do inside, so we were riding bikes, playing baseball, and always hiking all over the place.

Now kids sit around all day. More fun to play Xbox than hike back to a pond or secret place.  Of course I admit that we did smoke dope and have sex in those places, but I don't think that's changed.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not attacking anyone.  Who am I attacking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fat people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, I'm not "attacking" anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes this is a hate thread focusing on fat people because they are not attractive in your opinion.  Hence the title:
> *Obesity is NOT beautiful! *
Click to expand...


Obesity is NOT beautiful.  It is a medical condition.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not attacking anyone.  Who am I attacking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fat people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now, are you fat?  Because it seems to me that mostly fat people get offended for pointing out that they are fat or have issues with obesity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or any decent person with a modicum of class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got anything to add to the topic of obesity, because honestly, I really don't care about your opinions on . . . well anything!  Lol.  So, you can either contribute to THIS topic, or go away please.
Click to expand...

*"Discussing the topic, discussing the opinions that posters present here is fine, so is attacking them and a bit of flaming -"  According to the mod.*

I have responded according to  mod terms and allowances


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not attacking anyone.  Who am I attacking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fat people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, I'm not "attacking" anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes this is a hate thread focusing on fat people because they are not attractive in your opinion.  Hence the title:
> *Obesity is NOT beautiful! *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Am I going to have to report you too?  Things are calm, quiet and pleasant.  Go away now, okay?
Click to expand...

*Discussing the topic, discussing the opinions that posters present here is fine, so is attacking them and a bit of flaming -*


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not attacking anyone.  Who am I attacking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fat people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, I'm not "attacking" anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes this is a hate thread focusing on fat people because they are not attractive in your opinion.  Hence the title:
> *Obesity is NOT beautiful! *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obesity is NOT beautiful.  It is a medical condition.
Click to expand...

You made it into a fashion statement, remember?


----------



## Uncensored2008

ChrisL said:


> Obesity is NOT beautiful.  It is a medical condition.



Big difference between fat and obese.

Fat










Obese


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not attacking anyone.  Who am I attacking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fat people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, I'm not "attacking" anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes this is a hate thread focusing on fat people because they are not attractive in your opinion.  Hence the title:
> *Obesity is NOT beautiful! *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obesity is NOT beautiful.  It is a medical condition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made it into a fashion statement, remember?
Click to expand...


No.  I said it is NOT a fashion statement and should not be made out to be a fashion statement.  It is a big problem and very costly, not only in terms of $$ but in terms of health and the future of our country!


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not attacking anyone.  Who am I attacking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fat people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now, are you fat?  Because it seems to me that mostly fat people get offended for pointing out that they are fat or have issues with obesity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or any decent person with a modicum of class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got anything to add to the topic of obesity, because honestly, I really don't care about your opinions on . . . well anything!  Lol.  So, you can either contribute to THIS topic, or go away please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Discussing the topic, discussing the opinions that posters present here is fine, so is attacking them and a bit of flaming -"  According to the mod.*
> 
> I have responded according to  mod terms and allowances
Click to expand...


IF you start flaming and discussing something outside of the topic parameters, I am going to report you.  Fair warning to all of you trouble makers.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Uncensored2008 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tip: To make a great healthier burger at home.
> First don't buy the abominable frankenmeat at a grocery store, go to a decent butcher and buy 80/20 hamburger.
> Now also buy a package of your favorite mushrooms.
> Cut the mushrooms in tiny pieces, I use a small compact chopper.
> Blend it with the meat.
> You just cut 30% of the fat and calories...and...it taste better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty fatty.
> 
> If I'm BBQing, I use 90% lean, otherwise 97%.
> 
> In meat sauces and tacos, i use ground turkey, because I like the taste better.
Click to expand...


Ground turkey in chili is awesome. Better than hamburger, w/o the grease on top.


----------



## ChrisL

Uncensored2008 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obesity is NOT beautiful.  It is a medical condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big difference between fat and obese.
> 
> Fat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obese
Click to expand...


Both are fat and it is not healthy.  I like Melissa McCarthy though.  Just because I think her obesity is unattractive does not mean I dislike her or "hate" her in any way.  I only would "hate" a person who gave me a reason to hate them.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fat people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I'm not "attacking" anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes this is a hate thread focusing on fat people because they are not attractive in your opinion.  Hence the title:
> *Obesity is NOT beautiful! *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obesity is NOT beautiful.  It is a medical condition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made it into a fashion statement, remember?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I said it is NOT a fashion statement and should not be made out to be a fashion statement.  It is a big problem and very costly, not only in terms of $$ but in terms of health and the future of our country!
Click to expand...

You made it into a fashion statement by stating:  "Obesity is NOT fashionable"


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tip: To make a great healthier burger at home.
> First don't buy the abominable frankenmeat at a grocery store, go to a decent butcher and buy 80/20 hamburger.
> Now also buy a package of your favorite mushrooms.
> Cut the mushrooms in tiny pieces, I use a small compact chopper.
> Blend it with the meat.
> You just cut 30% of the fat and calories...and...it taste better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty fatty.
> 
> If I'm BBQing, I use 90% lean, otherwise 97%.
> 
> In meat sauces and tacos, i use ground turkey, because I like the taste better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ground turkey in chili is awesome. Better than hamburger, w/o the grease on top.
Click to expand...


I like beef.  Ground meat in chili reminds me of dog food!


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I'm not "attacking" anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this is a hate thread focusing on fat people because they are not attractive in your opinion.  Hence the title:
> *Obesity is NOT beautiful! *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obesity is NOT beautiful.  It is a medical condition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made it into a fashion statement, remember?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I said it is NOT a fashion statement and should not be made out to be a fashion statement.  It is a big problem and very costly, not only in terms of $$ but in terms of health and the future of our country!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made it into a fashion statement by stating:  "Obesity is NOT fashionable"
Click to expand...


It isn't fashionable.  It's a medical disorder.  The experts say WORSE than smoking.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this is a hate thread focusing on fat people because they are not attractive in your opinion.  Hence the title:
> *Obesity is NOT beautiful! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obesity is NOT beautiful.  It is a medical condition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made it into a fashion statement, remember?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I said it is NOT a fashion statement and should not be made out to be a fashion statement.  It is a big problem and very costly, not only in terms of $$ but in terms of health and the future of our country!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made it into a fashion statement by stating:  "Obesity is NOT fashionable"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't fashionable.  It's a medical disorder.  The experts say WORSE than smoking.
Click to expand...

So now you are backpedaling on your own OP.


----------



## ChrisL

Obesity is NOT fashionable nor is it a "fashion statement."  It is an unhealthy medical disorder that costs the American people BILLIONS of dollars every year.  Now, it is affecting our children, in that they have diseases that are related to obesity and have not EVER been seen in children before now.  These problems are projected to get worse and possibly bankrupt our medical resources.


----------



## Uncensored2008

iamwhatiseem said:


> [
> 
> Ground turkey in chili is awesome. Better than hamburger, w/o the grease on top.



Exactly, Same in tacos - no grease. I will never use hamburger in those things again.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obesity is NOT beautiful.  It is a medical condition.
> 
> 
> 
> You made it into a fashion statement, remember?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I said it is NOT a fashion statement and should not be made out to be a fashion statement.  It is a big problem and very costly, not only in terms of $$ but in terms of health and the future of our country!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made it into a fashion statement by stating:  "Obesity is NOT fashionable"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't fashionable.  It's a medical disorder.  The experts say WORSE than smoking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now you are backpedaling on your own OP.
Click to expand...


How so?  Explain this comment please.  It makes absolutely no sense.  I have not budged in my position.  Obesity is not fashionable or attractive.  It is a medical disorder.


----------



## skye

Uncensored2008 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Ground turkey in chili is awesome. Better than hamburger, w/o the grease on top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, Same in tacos - no grease. I will never use hamburger in those things again.
Click to expand...



Yum tacos!

I adore quesadillas!


----------



## ChrisL

Obesity costs us BILLIONS of dollars and leads to an early death and disease.  Nothing "beautiful" about it.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Obesity is NOT fashionable nor is it a "fashion statement."


ChrisL:"Obesity is NOT fashionable"

So being emaciated  is fashionable?


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obesity is NOT fashionable nor is it a "fashion statement."
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL:"Obesity is NOT fashionable"
> 
> So being emaciated  is fashionable?
Click to expand...


Where did I say that?  I have made no such statements anywhere.


----------



## Uncensored2008

skye said:


> Yum tacos!
> 
> I adore quesadillas!



I'm a Californian, I eat a LOT of Mexican food.

A roasted Pasilla Chili with brown rice and ground turkey, with creme fresca will be dinner tonight.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obesity is NOT fashionable nor is it a "fashion statement."
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL:"Obesity is NOT fashionable"
> 
> So being emaciated  is fashionable?
Click to expand...


Quote the post where I said being "emaciated is fashionable."    I'll be waiting.


----------



## skye

Uncensored2008 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QUOTE="iamwhatiseem, post: 1
> 
> 
> Yum tacos!
> 
> I adore quesadillas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Californian, I eat a LOT of Mexican food.
> 
> A roasted Pasilla Chili with brown rice and ground turkey, with creme fresca will be dinner tonight.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Mexican food is delicious Uncensored!

I would give anything for a quesadilla with guacamole!


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You made it into a fashion statement, remember?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  I said it is NOT a fashion statement and should not be made out to be a fashion statement.  It is a big problem and very costly, not only in terms of $$ but in terms of health and the future of our country!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made it into a fashion statement by stating:  "Obesity is NOT fashionable"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't fashionable.  It's a medical disorder.  The experts say WORSE than smoking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now you are backpedaling on your own OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so?  Explain this comment please.  It makes absolutely no sense.  I have not budged in my position.  Obesity is not fashionable or attractive.  It is a medical disorder.
Click to expand...

By omitting it in YOUR opinion you recognize that others consider it a fashion statement by that give the fashion statement a foundation and   validity.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obesity is NOT fashionable nor is it a "fashion statement."
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL:"Obesity is NOT fashionable"
> 
> So being emaciated  is fashionable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quote the post where I said being "emaciated is fashionable."    I'll be waiting.
Click to expand...

It was a question


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  I said it is NOT a fashion statement and should not be made out to be a fashion statement.  It is a big problem and very costly, not only in terms of $$ but in terms of health and the future of our country!
> 
> 
> 
> You made it into a fashion statement by stating:  "Obesity is NOT fashionable"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't fashionable.  It's a medical disorder.  The experts say WORSE than smoking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now you are backpedaling on your own OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so?  Explain this comment please.  It makes absolutely no sense.  I have not budged in my position.  Obesity is not fashionable or attractive.  It is a medical disorder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By omitting it in YOUR opinion you recognize that others consider it a fashion statement by that give the fashion statement a foundation and   validity.
Click to expand...


No, sorry, you are just making nonsensical statements and claiming that I've said things that I never said.  Now control yourself and your obsessive anger please.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obesity is NOT fashionable nor is it a "fashion statement."
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL:"Obesity is NOT fashionable"
> 
> So being emaciated  is fashionable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quote the post where I said being "emaciated is fashionable."    I'll be waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a question
Click to expand...


No.  You said I backpedalled somehow and then posted this as your example.  Lol.  good grief.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You made it into a fashion statement by stating:  "Obesity is NOT fashionable"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't fashionable.  It's a medical disorder.  The experts say WORSE than smoking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now you are backpedaling on your own OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so?  Explain this comment please.  It makes absolutely no sense.  I have not budged in my position.  Obesity is not fashionable or attractive.  It is a medical disorder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By omitting it in YOUR opinion you recognize that others consider it a fashion statement by that give the fashion statement a foundation and   validity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, sorry, you are just making nonsensical statements and claiming that I've said things that I never said.  Now control yourself and your obsessive anger please.
Click to expand...

You do not understand it was an either or situation I am trying to find out why you introduced the idea that a person's weight was a fashion statement.


----------



## ChrisL

Anyhow, my OP is spot on.  Obesity is NOT beautiful.  It is a medical abnormality that is very costly and dangerous.  It is becoming out of control in OUR country.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obesity is NOT fashionable nor is it a "fashion statement."
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL:"Obesity is NOT fashionable"
> 
> So being emaciated  is fashionable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quote the post where I said being "emaciated is fashionable."    I'll be waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a question
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  You said I backpedalled somehow and then posted this as your example.  Lol.  good grief.
Click to expand...

You tacitly did.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't fashionable.  It's a medical disorder.  The experts say WORSE than smoking.
> 
> 
> 
> So now you are backpedaling on your own OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so?  Explain this comment please.  It makes absolutely no sense.  I have not budged in my position.  Obesity is not fashionable or attractive.  It is a medical disorder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By omitting it in YOUR opinion you recognize that others consider it a fashion statement by that give the fashion statement a foundation and   validity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, sorry, you are just making nonsensical statements and claiming that I've said things that I never said.  Now control yourself and your obsessive anger please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not understand it was an either or situation I am trying to find out why you introduced the idea that a person's weight was a fashion statement.
Click to expand...


Does that really matter?  Why?  The IMPORTANT thing here is that obesity is a problem for America.  A BIG HUGE problem.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Anyhow, my OP is spot on.  Obesity is NOT beautiful.  It is a medical abnormality that is very costly and dangerous.  It is becoming out of control in OUR country.


get the phrase "fashion statement" out and you will never have that problem again.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obesity is NOT fashionable nor is it a "fashion statement."
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL:"Obesity is NOT fashionable"
> 
> So being emaciated  is fashionable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quote the post where I said being "emaciated is fashionable."    I'll be waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a question
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  You said I backpedalled somehow and then posted this as your example.  Lol.  good grief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You tacitly did.
Click to expand...


Did WHAT?  What are you talking about?  What is your major malfunction now?  The point of the thread is that obesity is NOT beautiful.  It is an unhealthy medical condition.  Is there something about that statement that you disagree with and why?


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, my OP is spot on.  Obesity is NOT beautiful.  It is a medical abnormality that is very costly and dangerous.  It is becoming out of control in OUR country.
> 
> 
> 
> get the phrase "fashion statement" out and you will never have that problem again.
Click to expand...


I will post however and whatever I choose to post.  That is entirely MY decision.  It matters not if you don't like it.


----------



## Muhammed

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the premise.
> Its like the way society treats transsexuals. It is NOT normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She tries to say she has an "atypical" body type, but the problem is her weight.  She is discouraging young girls from dieting and trying to be in shape.  I agree with the dieting thing if the girl is doing it on her own, but a lot of these young overweight girls are on diets recommended by their pediatricians.  I understand that this woman feels bad when she hears these kinds of comments, but it does not change the fact that obesity and being overweight are not considered "healthy" way to be!
> 
> And of course we will have those who are offended by the topic, but it isn't about a personal slam.  It is about how these people are wrong for pushing their obesity as being a type of normal variation of the human body.  Sorry, not attractive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember Howard Stern caught grief for saying in a year after the movie Precious Gabourey Sidibe would disappear because no one would cast her for any other roles other than a morbidly obese woman, and no one wants to see that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was happy to see she lost weight but then read this might be a photoshop?  Did she lose any weight?  I hope so.
Click to expand...

It's obviously been worked over with a image editing program such as Photoshop or PhotoImpact. And even then she still looks absolutely hideous and terrifying. Like she would eat you.


----------



## BlackSand

Fat women are super awesome ... Skinny women have mental problems.

.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tip: To make a great healthier burger at home.
> First don't buy the abominable frankenmeat at a grocery store, go to a decent butcher and buy 80/20 hamburger.
> Now also buy a package of your favorite mushrooms.
> Cut the mushrooms in tiny pieces, I use a small compact chopper.
> Blend it with the meat.
> You just cut 30% of the fat and calories...and...it taste better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty fatty.
> 
> If I'm BBQing, I use 90% lean, otherwise 97%.
> 
> In meat sauces and tacos, i use ground turkey, because I like the taste better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ground turkey in chili is awesome. Better than hamburger, w/o the grease on top.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like beef.  Ground meat in chili reminds me of dog food!
Click to expand...


  I like chicken in chili also.
And I also like beef, I only eat it though 2-3 times a month. But when I do...it's all out. No 90% or higher for me...it's the good stuff. 80/20
But usually I buy a high quality porterhouse. Eat the whole d*mn thing.
You can do that if you exercise, eat well normally...a few times a month pig out.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL:"Obesity is NOT fashionable"
> 
> So being emaciated  is fashionable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote the post where I said being "emaciated is fashionable."    I'll be waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a question
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  You said I backpedalled somehow and then posted this as your example.  Lol.  good grief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You tacitly did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did WHAT?  What are you talking about?  What is your major malfunction now?  The point of the thread is that obesity is NOT beautiful.  It is an unhealthy medical condition.  Is there something about that statement that you disagree with and why?
Click to expand...

I just said why


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, my OP is spot on.  Obesity is NOT beautiful.  It is a medical abnormality that is very costly and dangerous.  It is becoming out of control in OUR country.
> 
> 
> 
> get the phrase "fashion statement" out and you will never have that problem again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will post however and whatever I choose to post.  That is entirely MY decision.  It matters not if you don't like it.
Click to expand...

Back to your maladjusted, dysfunctional  self I see. Being sane and a productive member of society did not work for you.  You have to admit it broke up the monotony, heh?


----------



## TrinityPower

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, my OP is spot on.  Obesity is NOT beautiful.  It is a medical abnormality that is very costly and dangerous.  It is becoming out of control in OUR country.
> 
> 
> 
> get the phrase "fashion statement" out and you will never have that problem again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will post however and whatever I choose to post.  That is entirely MY decision.  It matters not if you don't like it.
Click to expand...

Not staying on topic here better report yourself


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else find some fat men attractive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Meatloaf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whether or not you "like" a particular fat person (who you don't even REALLY know much about personally), is not relevant in any way to this discussion.
Click to expand...


It certainly is.  It's as relevant as your personal loathing of fat people.  You don't control the discussion kiddo.


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Guys - everyone was getting off topic yesterday and turning this into a personal flame zone.  Discussing the topic, discussing the opinions that posters present here is fine, so is attacking them and a bit of flaming - but let's take the cat fights to the FZ because that is what these threads historically turn into.  There have been several warnings given, we won't give any more..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not interested in having "cat fights."  As you know, I also requested many times yesterday for people to stop and moderators who were here did nothing.
Click to expand...


This thread is in Zone 3 - flaming and of topic, within reason are not against the rules.  When respond in kind, then you are also partaking of the cat fight.  So pick your lane.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, my OP is spot on.  Obesity is NOT beautiful.  It is a medical abnormality that is very costly and dangerous.  It is becoming out of control in OUR country.
> 
> 
> 
> get the phrase "fashion statement" out and you will never have that problem again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will post however and whatever I choose to post.  That is entirely MY decision.  It matters not if you don't like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back to your maladjusted, dysfunctional  self I see. Being sane and a productive member of society did not work for you.  You have to admit it broke up the monotony, heh?
Click to expand...


What are you talking about?  Again, it is up to me how I present my data.  I don't care if you don't like it.  Okay?  It really is THAT simple for me.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else find some fat men attractive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Meatloaf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whether or not you "like" a particular fat person (who you don't even REALLY know much about personally), is not relevant in any way to this discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It certainly is.  It's as relevant as your personal loathing of fat people.  You don't control the discussion kiddo.
Click to expand...


I don't "loathe" them.  Just because I find fat gross and the bad habit disgusting does not mean I "loathe" them.  Unless a person gives me a reason to loathe them, I don't just because they are lazy or out of shape.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else find some fat men attractive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Meatloaf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whether or not you "like" a particular fat person (who you don't even REALLY know much about personally), is not relevant in any way to this discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It certainly is.  It's as relevant as your personal loathing of fat people.  You don't control the discussion kiddo.
Click to expand...


I do control the discussion because it is my topic of choosing.  This is the topic that I wish to discuss, obesity.  Not particular people.


----------



## ChrisL

TrinityPower said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, my OP is spot on.  Obesity is NOT beautiful.  It is a medical abnormality that is very costly and dangerous.  It is becoming out of control in OUR country.
> 
> 
> 
> get the phrase "fashion statement" out and you will never have that problem again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will post however and whatever I choose to post.  That is entirely MY decision.  It matters not if you don't like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not staying on topic here better report yourself
Click to expand...


If you are going to post here, please try to add something of significance to this important topic that affects us ALL in some way.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tip: To make a great healthier burger at home.
> First don't buy the abominable frankenmeat at a grocery store, go to a decent butcher and buy 80/20 hamburger.
> Now also buy a package of your favorite mushrooms.
> Cut the mushrooms in tiny pieces, I use a small compact chopper.
> Blend it with the meat.
> You just cut 30% of the fat and calories...and...it taste better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty fatty.
> 
> If I'm BBQing, I use 90% lean, otherwise 97%.
> 
> In meat sauces and tacos, i use ground turkey, because I like the taste better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ground turkey in chili is awesome. Better than hamburger, w/o the grease on top.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like beef.  Ground meat in chili reminds me of dog food!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like chicken in chili also.
> And I also like beef, I only eat it though 2-3 times a month. But when I do...it's all out. No 90% or higher for me...it's the good stuff. 80/20
> But usually I buy a high quality porterhouse. Eat the whole d*mn thing.
> You can do that if you exercise, eat well normally...a few times a month pig out.
Click to expand...


Porterhouse is my favorite cut!


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote the post where I said being "emaciated is fashionable."    I'll be waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a question
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  You said I backpedalled somehow and then posted this as your example.  Lol.  good grief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You tacitly did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did WHAT?  What are you talking about?  What is your major malfunction now?  The point of the thread is that obesity is NOT beautiful.  It is an unhealthy medical condition.  Is there something about that statement that you disagree with and why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just said why
Click to expand...


Sorry, you didn't.  I am reading your posts above right now.  Now, as I've told you, if you don't have anything to discuss, then you should go do something else because you are wasting my time.  I want to discuss the topic of obesity.  That is why I started this thread.


----------



## Coyote

OnePercenter said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably because there is a significant bias against fat people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obesity is caused by laziness. Successful people aren't lazy.
Click to expand...


Not according to research.


----------



## ChrisL

BlackSand said:


> Fat women are super awesome ... Skinny women have mental problems.
> 
> .



Actually, it is quite the opposite according to the experts.


----------



## ChrisL

BlackSand said:


> Fat women are super awesome ... Skinny women have mental problems.
> 
> .



Obesity is actually linked to depression and other mental illness, sorry to say.


----------



## ChrisL

*What health problems are linked to obesity?*



Compared to adults with normal weight, adults with a BMI greater than 30 are more likely to be diagnosed with coronary heart disease (CHD), hypertension, stroke, high cholesterol, gout, osteoarthritis, sleep problems, asthma, skin conditions and some types of cancer.

In June 1998 the American Heart Association announced that it was upgrading obesity to a ‘major risk factor’ for CHD. Obesity also is an important causal factor in type 2 diabetes, and it complicates management of the disease, making treatment less effective.

Psychological disorders which obesity may trigger include depression, eating disorders, distorted body image, and low self-esteem.

Obese people have been found several times to have higher rates of depression. For example, David A. Kats, MD and colleagues at the University of Wisconsin-Madison assessed quality of life in 2,931 patients with chronic health conditions including obesity. They found that clinical depression was highest in very obese participants (BMI over 35).

Other researchers also have identified an increase in depressive symptoms in very obese people. Evidence from the Swedish Obese Subjects (SOS) study indicates that clinically significant depression is three to four times higher in severely obese individuals than in similar non-obese individuals.

“Depression on a level indicating psychiatric morbidity was more often seen in the obese,” the authors, Professor Marianne Sullivan and her team from Sahlgrenska University Hospital, Sweden wrote in a journal article. They reported that the depression scores for obese people were as bad as, or worse than, those for patients with chronic pain.


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> I've typed many reports about Lap band procedure failures because the people go back to eating an unhealthy extraordinary amount of food, mostly junk food.
> 
> *That is another problem, the amount of our portions is . . . . unbelievable.  I go to a restaurant and get a plate of food sometimes and I wonder how ANYONE could eat all of that food in one sitting!!*!  Yuck!  It really makes me lose my appetite.




That's where the food industry marketing comes in - bigger and more - super size it.  I have a set of dishes from my Grandmother, and one from when I got married.  My grandmother's dinner plates are the size of my lunch plates.  When I looked at china at a store for someone's wedding - the dinner plates were the size of chargers.  My grandmother's cereal  bowls are about 1.5 - 2 cups.  New cereal bowls are 4 cups or so.  Is it any wonder we're a fat nation?  Look what people contend with.

And it's marketed to us very cleverly:  http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/24/magazine/the-extraordinary-science-of-junk-food.html?_r=0


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fat women are super awesome ... Skinny women have mental problems.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obesity is actually linked to depression and other mental illness, sorry to say.
Click to expand...


So is super thinness.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fat women are super awesome ... Skinny women have mental problems.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obesity is actually linked to depression and other mental illness, sorry to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is super thinness.
Click to expand...


Anorexia?  Yes.  Being thin?  No.  If you are going to make such claims, then provide some data to support them.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've typed many reports about Lap band procedure failures because the people go back to eating an unhealthy extraordinary amount of food, mostly junk food.
> 
> *That is another problem, the amount of our portions is . . . . unbelievable.  I go to a restaurant and get a plate of food sometimes and I wonder how ANYONE could eat all of that food in one sitting!!*!  Yuck!  It really makes me lose my appetite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's where the food industry marketing comes in - bigger and more - super size it.  I have a set of dishes from my Grandmother, and one from when I got married.  My grandmother's dinner plates are the size of my lunch plates.  When I looked at china at a store for someone's wedding - the dinner plates were the size of chargers.  My grandmother's cereal  bowls are about 1.5 - 2 cups.  New cereal bowls are 4 cups or so.  Is it any wonder we're a fat nation?  Look what people contend with.
> 
> And it's marketed to us very cleverly:  http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/24/magazine/the-extraordinary-science-of-junk-food.html?_r=0
Click to expand...


You are only supposed to eat a piece of protein that is the size of your palms.


----------



## ChrisL

I'm sure many people look at that portion picture and think, "I can't live on that amount of food!"


----------



## BlackSand

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obesity is actually linked to depression and other mental illness, sorry to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is super thinness.
Click to expand...


Don't listen to her ... She's cray-cray ... 

.


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You made it into a fashion statement, remember?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  I said it is NOT a fashion statement and should not be made out to be a fashion statement.  It is a big problem and very costly, not only in terms of $$ but in terms of health and the future of our country!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made it into a fashion statement by stating:  "Obesity is NOT fashionable"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't fashionable.  It's a medical disorder.  The experts say WORSE than smoking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now you are backpedaling on your own OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so?  Explain this comment please.  It makes absolutely no sense.  I have not budged in my position.  Obesity is not fashionable or attractive.  It is a medical disorder.
Click to expand...



If it's a medical disorder, then why stigmatize it?


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  I said it is NOT a fashion statement and should not be made out to be a fashion statement.  It is a big problem and very costly, not only in terms of $$ but in terms of health and the future of our country!
> 
> 
> 
> You made it into a fashion statement by stating:  "Obesity is NOT fashionable"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't fashionable.  It's a medical disorder.  The experts say WORSE than smoking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now you are backpedaling on your own OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so?  Explain this comment please.  It makes absolutely no sense.  I have not budged in my position.  Obesity is not fashionable or attractive.  It is a medical disorder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If it's a medical disorder, then why stigmatize it?
Click to expand...


Because it is unhealthy like smoking!  You aren't helping any obese out by telling them that it's okay.  Like I said earlier, that is no different than saying to a smoker that they are fine with the smoking and, in fact, attractive.  That is SO counterproductive.


----------



## ChrisL

Like smoking or any other unhealthy bad habit, it should NOT be encouraged!  Goodness, that much is obvious.  I also posted links where people who are overweight do not find it an issue because they consider "relatively normal."  That IS a problem.


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fat women are super awesome ... Skinny women have mental problems.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obesity is actually linked to depression and other mental illness, sorry to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is super thinness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anorexia?  Yes.  Being thin?  No.  If you are going to make such claims, then provide some data to support them.
Click to expand...


I'm still waiting on you to provide data showing laziness is a primary contributor to obesity.


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You made it into a fashion statement by stating:  "Obesity is NOT fashionable"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't fashionable.  It's a medical disorder.  The experts say WORSE than smoking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now you are backpedaling on your own OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so?  Explain this comment please.  It makes absolutely no sense.  I have not budged in my position.  Obesity is not fashionable or attractive.  It is a medical disorder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If it's a medical disorder, then why stigmatize it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it is unhealthy like smoking!  You aren't helping any obese out by telling them that it's okay.  Like I said earlier, that is no different than saying to a smoker that they are fine with the smoking and, in fact, attractive.  That is SO counterproductive.
Click to expand...


Smoking isn't a medical disorder, it causes medical disorders.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fat women are super awesome ... Skinny women have mental problems.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obesity is actually linked to depression and other mental illness, sorry to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is super thinness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anorexia?  Yes.  Being thin?  No.  If you are going to make such claims, then provide some data to support them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting on you to provide data showing laziness is a primary contributor to obesity.
Click to expand...


Obviously a sedentary lifestyle, when one has no other medical issues to stop them from being mobile, is due to laziness at least in part.  It doesn't take all that much time to get 30 minutes of exercise per day.  A little something in the morning.  A little something in the evening would give you an hour per day.


----------



## BlackSand

Coyote said:


> I'm still waiting on you to provide data showing laziness is a primary contributor to obesity.



Ice cream is a major contributor to obesity ... They have to put so much fat and sugars in it because the cold numbs your taste buds.

.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't fashionable.  It's a medical disorder.  The experts say WORSE than smoking.
> 
> 
> 
> So now you are backpedaling on your own OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so?  Explain this comment please.  It makes absolutely no sense.  I have not budged in my position.  Obesity is not fashionable or attractive.  It is a medical disorder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If it's a medical disorder, then why stigmatize it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it is unhealthy like smoking!  You aren't helping any obese out by telling them that it's okay.  Like I said earlier, that is no different than saying to a smoker that they are fine with the smoking and, in fact, attractive.  That is SO counterproductive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Smoking isn't a medical disorder, it causes medical disorders.
Click to expand...


Addiction is considered a medical disorder.  You get treatment from a physician for smoking, like prescription medications.  It is considered a "medical disorder" which is why they always ask you if you are a smoker when you fill out medical paperwork.  That is a very important part of your medical history.


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fat women are super awesome ... Skinny women have mental problems.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obesity is actually linked to depression and other mental illness, sorry to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is super thinness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anorexia?  Yes.  Being thin?  No.  If you are going to make such claims, then provide some data to support them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting on you to provide data showing laziness is a primary contributor to obesity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously a sedentary lifestyle, when one has no other medical issues to stop them from being mobile, is due to laziness at least in part.  It doesn't take all that much time to get 30 minutes of exercise per day.  A little something in the morning.  A little something in the evening would give you an hour per day.
Click to expand...


I used to think that but frankly - how true is it?  Say you're a single mother, with several small children and you work two jobs.  I imagine that, when you finally have some time - you're to exhausted to use it.


----------



## Alex.

BlackSand said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obesity is actually linked to depression and other mental illness, sorry to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is super thinness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't listen to her ... She's cray-cray ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...

*Pineapple* and not too much or you will become obese


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obesity is actually linked to depression and other mental illness, sorry to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is super thinness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anorexia?  Yes.  Being thin?  No.  If you are going to make such claims, then provide some data to support them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting on you to provide data showing laziness is a primary contributor to obesity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously a sedentary lifestyle, when one has no other medical issues to stop them from being mobile, is due to laziness at least in part.  It doesn't take all that much time to get 30 minutes of exercise per day.  A little something in the morning.  A little something in the evening would give you an hour per day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used to think that but frankly - how true is it?  Say you're a single mother, with several small children and you work two jobs.  I imagine that, when you finally have some time - you're to exhausted to use it.
Click to expand...


Sure.  I can agree with that.  That is why I am all for raising minimum wage.  No mothers should have to work TWO jobs to support a family, IMO.  Just shows how CHEAP a lot of employers really are.  Most will just go get social services at that point anyway.


----------



## BlackSand

Alex. said:


> *Pineapple* and not too much or you will become obese



It isn't the obesity you have to worry about with *Pineapple* or other fruits.
The over-consumption of fruits will lead to problems with diabetes and your body's ability to process sugars.

.


----------



## Muhammed

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is not an answer to my question. I asked if the child should feel less empowered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes because it is not healthy and they are risking their health.  Do you applaud smoking?  Should smokers feel empowered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you really believe that low self esteem is better for their weight problem than high self esteem?
> 
> Everyone should feel empowered no matter what problems they have. Hell it may even give them the strength to get up and do something to correct their problem. Thats a novel idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not what I'm saying.  I'm saying that to glorify obesity is not good or healthy.  To tell young girls that they should just "embrace their obesity" is not right or good for anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats exactly why I said you dont understand the article you used. Nowhere in the article was obesity glorified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is being glorified.  Sorry but those are the facts, and it is a problem in our country when 1 out of every 3 children is overweight or obese.  That does not look very good for the future, sorry to say.
Click to expand...

But the thing is, ChrisL, 1 out of 3 children are not overweight or obese. You are being duped by propaganda from the multi-billion dollar weight loss industry.


----------



## Alex.

BlackSand said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Pineapple* and not too much or you will become obese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't the obesity you have to worry about with *Pineapple* or other fruits.
> The over-consumption of fruits will lead to problems with diabetes and your body's ability to process sugars.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I agree with that.


----------



## turtledude

Muhammed said:


> [But the thing is, ChrisL, 1 out of 3 children are not overweight or obese. You are being duped by propaganda from the multi-billion dollar weight loss industry.


lol still the troll Muhammed?  66% obese isn't a problem

horse feces


----------



## ChrisL

turtledude said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> [But the thing is, ChrisL, 1 out of 3 children are not overweight or obese. You are being duped by propaganda from the multi-billion dollar weight loss industry.
> 
> 
> 
> lol still the troll Muhammed?  66% obese isn't a problem
> 
> horse feces
Click to expand...


I would choose to believe the medical community about these issues than Muhammed.  No offense to Muhammed.


----------



## BlackSand

.​
According to the standard BMI (body mass index) ... This young lady is "overweight" and bordering on "obese".



​
.​


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Alex. said:


> Yes this is a hate thread focusing on fat people because they are not attractive in your opinion.  Hence the title:
> *Obesity is NOT beautiful! *



It's not; it's revolting.  That's why when women go to the Thunder Down Under here in Vegas all the male dancers look like Channing Tatum and not Jorge Garcia.


----------



## Alex.

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this is a hate thread focusing on fat people because they are not attractive in your opinion.  Hence the title:
> *Obesity is NOT beautiful! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not; it's revolting.  That's why when women go to the Thunder Down Under here in Vegas all the male dancers look like Channing Tatum and not Jorge Garcia.
Click to expand...

Not the point. The issue was whether it is a hate thread. I say that was the spirit of the thread. Then the OP back peddled and the thread morphed into something else.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this is a hate thread focusing on fat people because they are not attractive in your opinion.  Hence the title:
> *Obesity is NOT beautiful! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not; it's revolting.  That's why when women go to the Thunder Down Under here in Vegas all the male dancers look like Channing Tatum and not Jorge Garcia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not the point. The issue was whether it is a hate thread. I say that was the spirit of the thread. Then the OP back peddled and the thread morphed into something else.
Click to expand...


Why you keep accusing me of "back pedalling" nobody knows.  That is a silly accusation and completely untrue.  I have stuck with my original statement consistently throughout this thread.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this is a hate thread focusing on fat people because they are not attractive in your opinion.  Hence the title:
> *Obesity is NOT beautiful! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not; it's revolting.  That's why when women go to the Thunder Down Under here in Vegas all the male dancers look like Channing Tatum and not Jorge Garcia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not the point. The issue was whether it is a hate thread. I say that was the spirit of the thread. Then the OP back peddled and the thread morphed into something else.
Click to expand...


I wonder if you know what back pedalling really means?  Lol.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this is a hate thread focusing on fat people because they are not attractive in your opinion.  Hence the title:
> *Obesity is NOT beautiful! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not; it's revolting.  That's why when women go to the Thunder Down Under here in Vegas all the male dancers look like Channing Tatum and not Jorge Garcia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not the point. The issue was whether it is a hate thread. I say that was the spirit of the thread. Then the OP back peddled and the thread morphed into something else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why you keep accusing me of "back pedalling" nobody knows.  That is a silly accusation and completely untrue.  I have stuck with my original statement consistently throughout this thread.
Click to expand...

You have wavered between hate and other issues with obesity.


----------



## ChrisL

BlackSand said:


> .​
> According to the standard BMI (body mass index) ... This young lady is "overweight" and bordering on "obese".
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> .​



Do you have evidence of that?  It doesn't look as if she would be considered overweight by anyone.  Of course, muscle is more dense than fat but she isn't so muscular that it would really bring her out of the "normal" BMI range.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this is a hate thread focusing on fat people because they are not attractive in your opinion.  Hence the title:
> *Obesity is NOT beautiful! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not; it's revolting.  That's why when women go to the Thunder Down Under here in Vegas all the male dancers look like Channing Tatum and not Jorge Garcia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not the point. The issue was whether it is a hate thread. I say that was the spirit of the thread. Then the OP back peddled and the thread morphed into something else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why you keep accusing me of "back pedalling" nobody knows.  That is a silly accusation and completely untrue.  I have stuck with my original statement consistently throughout this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ypo8ui have wavered between hate and other issues with obesity.
Click to expand...


No, I have explained numerous times now that you can dislike a habit and that has nothing to do with disliking a SOMEONE.  No back pedalling there.  Sorry that you are always wrong.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this is a hate thread focusing on fat people because they are not attractive in your opinion.  Hence the title:
> *Obesity is NOT beautiful! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not; it's revolting.  That's why when women go to the Thunder Down Under here in Vegas all the male dancers look like Channing Tatum and not Jorge Garcia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not the point. The issue was whether it is a hate thread. I say that was the spirit of the thread. Then the OP back peddled and the thread morphed into something else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why you keep accusing me of "back pedalling" nobody knows.  That is a silly accusation and completely untrue.  I have stuck with my original statement consistently throughout this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ypo8ui have wavered between hate and other issues with obesity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I have explained numerous times now that you can dislike a habit and that has nothing to do with disliking a SOMEONE.  No back pedalling there.  Sorry that you are always wrong.
Click to expand...

Not according to the plain meanimng of your words.


----------



## ChrisL

I can hate smoking and still like a person who is a smoker, genius.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not; it's revolting.  That's why when women go to the Thunder Down Under here in Vegas all the male dancers look like Channing Tatum and not Jorge Garcia.
> 
> 
> 
> Not the point. The issue was whether it is a hate thread. I say that was the spirit of the thread. Then the OP back peddled and the thread morphed into something else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why you keep accusing me of "back pedalling" nobody knows.  That is a silly accusation and completely untrue.  I have stuck with my original statement consistently throughout this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ypo8ui have wavered between hate and other issues with obesity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I have explained numerous times now that you can dislike a habit and that has nothing to do with disliking a SOMEONE.  No back pedalling there.  Sorry that you are always wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not according to the plain meanimng of your words.
Click to expand...


I'm sorry that you don't understand words.    Your problem, not mine.  If you want to be offended, again, that is YOUR problem and not mine.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not; it's revolting.  That's why when women go to the Thunder Down Under here in Vegas all the male dancers look like Channing Tatum and not Jorge Garcia.
> 
> 
> 
> Not the point. The issue was whether it is a hate thread. I say that was the spirit of the thread. Then the OP back peddled and the thread morphed into something else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why you keep accusing me of "back pedalling" nobody knows.  That is a silly accusation and completely untrue.  I have stuck with my original statement consistently throughout this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ypo8ui have wavered between hate and other issues with obesity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I have explained numerous times now that you can dislike a habit and that has nothing to do with disliking a SOMEONE.  No back pedalling there.  Sorry that you are always wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not according to the plain meanimng of your words.
Click to expand...


I would suggest you give up while you're ahead.  You aren't going to win anything here.  If you want to talk about the obesity issue here in America, then do that.  If not, then I'm not really interested in anything you say or how you feel about anything.


----------



## skye

omg I am crying here!


----------



## Muhammed

ChrisL said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> [But the thing is, ChrisL, 1 out of 3 children are not overweight or obese. You are being duped by propaganda from the multi-billion dollar weight loss industry.
> 
> 
> 
> lol still the troll Muhammed?  66% obese isn't a problem
> 
> horse feces
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would choose to believe the medical community about these issues than Muhammed.  No offense to Muhammed.
Click to expand...

I choose to believe my own eyes. There is 2 elementary schools, a Jr. high school and a high school within a few blocks of my home. I see kids going to and from school all the time. 

Sure, I'll see an occasional fat kid, but it's closer to 1 out of 100 than 1 out of three.

You are gullible to the propaganda.


----------



## ChrisL

Muhammed said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> [But the thing is, ChrisL, 1 out of 3 children are not overweight or obese. You are being duped by propaganda from the multi-billion dollar weight loss industry.
> 
> 
> 
> lol still the troll Muhammed?  66% obese isn't a problem
> 
> horse feces
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would choose to believe the medical community about these issues than Muhammed.  No offense to Muhammed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I choose to believe my own eyes. There is 2 elementary schools, a Jr. high school and a high school within a few blocks of my home. I see kids going to and from school all the time.
> 
> Sure, I'll see an occasional fat kid, but it's closer to 1 out of 100 than 1 out of three.
> 
> You are gullible to the propaganda.
Click to expand...


My state is one of the LEAST fattest states, and I see fat kids ALL the time.


----------



## ChrisL

One of my neighbors (who has since moved) had a big fat son.  He was really big and would be beat red and looking like he was ready to pass out from walking home from school.  He spent most of his time indoors screaming and yelling and cussing over his video games.  You would think that mom would be embarrassed a bit by that, but nope!  The mouth on that fat boy was absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not the point. The issue was whether it is a hate thread. I say that was the spirit of the thread. Then the OP back peddled and the thread morphed into something else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why you keep accusing me of "back pedalling" nobody knows.  That is a silly accusation and completely untrue.  I have stuck with my original statement consistently throughout this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ypo8ui have wavered between hate and other issues with obesity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I have explained numerous times now that you can dislike a habit and that has nothing to do with disliking a SOMEONE.  No back pedalling there.  Sorry that you are always wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not according to the plain meanimng of your words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry that you don't understand words.    Your problem, not mine.  If you want to be offended, again, that is YOUR problem and not mine.
Click to expand...

My cognitive skills are not wanting and my command of the English language is well within the range of anyone who has attained and successfully completed a doctoral level in their chosen field or course of study.


----------



## turtledude

not at all.  I run a youth sports organization. and no its not Soccer track or gymnastics.  maybe one kid is overweight and her parents are huge so she's fighting an uphill battle.  Most are very thin


----------



## turtledude

ChrisL said:


> One of my neighbors (who has since moved) had a big fat son.  He was really big and would be beat red and looking like he was ready to pass out from walking home from school.  He spent most of his time indoors screaming and yelling and cussing over his video games.  You would think that mom would be embarrassed a bit by that, but nope!  The mouth on that fat boy was absolutely disgusting.




count blobula


----------



## turtledude

Alex. said:


> [
> I'm sorry that you don't understand words.    Your problem, not mine.  If you want to be offended, again, that is YOUR problem and not mine.


My cognitive skills are not wanting and my command of the English language is well within the range of anyone who has attained and successfully completed a doctoral level in their chosen field or course of study.[/QUOTE]

wow, I have a doctorate:  you too?


----------



## ChrisL

turtledude said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my neighbors (who has since moved) had a big fat son.  He was really big and would be beat red and looking like he was ready to pass out from walking home from school.  He spent most of his time indoors screaming and yelling and cussing over his video games.  You would think that mom would be embarrassed a bit by that, but nope!  The mouth on that fat boy was absolutely disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> count blobula
Click to expand...


He was obviously very unhealthy.  He was like 16 years old and he could barely make the walk home from school!


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why you keep accusing me of "back pedalling" nobody knows.  That is a silly accusation and completely untrue.  I have stuck with my original statement consistently throughout this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Ypo8ui have wavered between hate and other issues with obesity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I have explained numerous times now that you can dislike a habit and that has nothing to do with disliking a SOMEONE.  No back pedalling there.  Sorry that you are always wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not according to the plain meanimng of your words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry that you don't understand words.    Your problem, not mine.  If you want to be offended, again, that is YOUR problem and not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My cognitive skills are not wanting and my command of the English language is well within the range of anyone who has attained and successfully completed a doctoral level in their chosen field or course of study.
Click to expand...


Apparently not since you misunderstand people all the time.  Take your signature for example.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ypo8ui have wavered between hate and other issues with obesity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I have explained numerous times now that you can dislike a habit and that has nothing to do with disliking a SOMEONE.  No back pedalling there.  Sorry that you are always wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not according to the plain meanimng of your words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry that you don't understand words.    Your problem, not mine.  If you want to be offended, again, that is YOUR problem and not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My cognitive skills are not wanting and my command of the English language is well within the range of anyone who has attained and successfully completed a doctoral level in their chosen field or course of study.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently not since you misunderstand people all the time.  Take your signature for example.
Click to expand...

My sig is accurate just ask your submissive boyfriend OldFartStyle he claims you are his dominatrix. He has posted exactly what I have quoted.


----------



## charwin95

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fat women are super awesome ... Skinny women have mental problems.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obesity is actually linked to depression and other mental illness, sorry to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is super thinness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anorexia?  Yes.  Being thin?  No.  If you are going to make such claims, then provide some data to support them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting on you to provide data showing laziness is a primary contributor to obesity.
Click to expand...


How about they are lazy to do any kind of exercise? Or any exertions. But not lazy when it's time to eat.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I have explained numerous times now that you can dislike a habit and that has nothing to do with disliking a SOMEONE.  No back pedalling there.  Sorry that you are always wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Not according to the plain meanimng of your words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry that you don't understand words.    Your problem, not mine.  If you want to be offended, again, that is YOUR problem and not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My cognitive skills are not wanting and my command of the English language is well within the range of anyone who has attained and successfully completed a doctoral level in their chosen field or course of study.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently not since you misunderstand people all the time.  Take your signature for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My sig is accurate just ask your submissive boyfriend OldFartStyle he claims you are his dominatrix. He has posted exactly what I have quoted.
Click to expand...


My boyfriend?  How old are you, seriously?  Now, do you want to keep playing this silly game that is going to go nowhere or discuss the topic like an adult?  If you are going to continue to behave like a child, you can go bother somebody else.  I'm tired of you and your nonsense, TBH.


----------



## Muhammed

ChrisL said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> [But the thing is, ChrisL, 1 out of 3 children are not overweight or obese. You are being duped by propaganda from the multi-billion dollar weight loss industry.
> 
> 
> 
> lol still the troll Muhammed?  66% obese isn't a problem
> 
> horse feces
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would choose to believe the medical community about these issues than Muhammed.  No offense to Muhammed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I choose to believe my own eyes. There is 2 elementary schools, a Jr. high school and a high school within a few blocks of my home. I see kids going to and from school all the time.
> 
> Sure, I'll see an occasional fat kid, but it's closer to 1 out of 100 than 1 out of three.
> 
> You are gullible to the propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My state is one of the LEAST fattest states, and I see fat kids ALL the time.
Click to expand...

classroom of kids - Google Search

where are all the fat kids?


----------



## ChrisL

Muhammed said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> [But the thing is, ChrisL, 1 out of 3 children are not overweight or obese. You are being duped by propaganda from the multi-billion dollar weight loss industry.
> 
> 
> 
> lol still the troll Muhammed?  66% obese isn't a problem
> 
> horse feces
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would choose to believe the medical community about these issues than Muhammed.  No offense to Muhammed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I choose to believe my own eyes. There is 2 elementary schools, a Jr. high school and a high school within a few blocks of my home. I see kids going to and from school all the time.
> 
> Sure, I'll see an occasional fat kid, but it's closer to 1 out of 100 than 1 out of three.
> 
> You are gullible to the propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My state is one of the LEAST fattest states, and I see fat kids ALL the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> classroom of kids - Google Search
> 
> where are all the fat kids?
Click to expand...


There are tons of fat kids.  The statistics prove that Muhammed.


----------



## ChrisL

charwin95 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fat women are super awesome ... Skinny women have mental problems.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obesity is actually linked to depression and other mental illness, sorry to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is super thinness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anorexia?  Yes.  Being thin?  No.  If you are going to make such claims, then provide some data to support them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting on you to provide data showing laziness is a primary contributor to obesity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about they are lazy to do any kind of exercise? Or any exertions. But not lazy when it's time to eat.
Click to expand...


I think that is the case in at least some situations.  That's why sports are so important in school too.  Unfortunately, a lot of them are too expensive for a lot of people.  It used to be reasonably priced to join football or cheerleading or something, now it is outrageously expensive.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> I'm sorry that you don't understand words.    Your problem, not mine.  If you want to be offended, again, that is YOUR problem and not mine.
> 
> 
> 
> My cognitive skills are not wanting and my command of the English language is well within the range of anyone who has attained and successfully completed a doctoral level in their chosen field or course of study.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow, I have a doctorate:  you too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you have TD>>>>> the clap from chrisL
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea I know you know all sorts of famous people too. Just like chrisL's other internet BF Old Fart Style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I sure do he is the guy that you were chasing on another site and he followed you here.
Click to expand...


Turtle Dude and I have been friends for several years now.  Now, you don't know him or anything about him.  You are simply acting the role of a dunce in insulting him.  I think this has to do with the Patriots, honestly.  

Now, are you going to add to the topic, or are you going to continue to behave like a jackass?


----------



## TrinityPower

ChrisL:  I simply told you that I think it is disrespectful to your husband to run around on a forum in your underwear, and it's weird . . . because it is weird for a married woman who claims to be a Christian to do that shit whether you want to admit that or not. Sorry if you are a strange . . . person. Lol. Sure there is a reason why you keep your face hidden too. 

ChrisL: Do you even KNOW Turtle Dude? You don't do you? You don't even know anything about him, yet here you are, the same old,* tossing around your nonsensical insults. SHAME on you!*

Hmmm...


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> I'm sorry that you don't understand words.    Your problem, not mine.  If you want to be offended, again, that is YOUR problem and not mine.
> 
> 
> 
> My cognitive skills are not wanting and my command of the English language is well within the range of anyone who has attained and successfully completed a doctoral level in their chosen field or course of study.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow, I have a doctorate:  you too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you have TD>>>>> the clap from chrisL
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea I know you know all sorts of famous people too. Just like chrisL's other internet BF Old Fart Style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I sure do he is the guy that you were chasing on another site and he followed you here.
Click to expand...


He "followed" me here?  Well that's funny since he was a member long before me!  But keep up with your bull.  It's amusing at least.


----------



## ChrisL

TrinityPower said:


> ChrisL:  I simply told you that I think it is disrespectful to your husband to run around on a forum in your underwear, and it's weird . . . because it is weird for a married woman who claims to be a Christian to do that shit whether you want to admit that or not. Sorry if you are a strange . . . person. Lol. Sure there is a reason why you keep your face hidden too.
> 
> ChrisL: Do you even KNOW Turtle Dude? You don't do you? You don't even know anything about him, yet here you are, the same old,* tossing around your nonsensical insults. SHAME on you!*
> 
> Hmmm...



Trinity.  You are the one who does all the insulting.  In fact, I know it might be difficult for you, but if you can recall, this all started on a Patriots thread where I was rooting for my team and you didn't like that.  You started accusing ME of only posting there for attention and calling me an "attention whore" as well as other such names.  The OP told you that he did not mind, but you kept on about it.  I could not help but to mention it is rather ironic that a woman who runs around a forum in her underpants calls anyone an "attention whore."    Now what?


----------



## ChrisL

I'm sorry, but if you are woman on a forum posting in your underwear, you really should not be calling out others as being "attention whores."  Lol.  That is nutty.  NUT-TY.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> I'm sorry that you don't understand words.    Your problem, not mine.  If you want to be offended, again, that is YOUR problem and not mine.
> 
> 
> 
> My cognitive skills are not wanting and my command of the English language is well within the range of anyone who has attained and successfully completed a doctoral level in their chosen field or course of study.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow, I have a doctorate:  you too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you have TD>>>>> the clap from chrisL
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea I know you know all sorts of famous people too. Just like chrisL's other internet BF Old Fart Style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I sure do he is the guy that you were chasing on another site and he followed you here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Turtle Dude and I have been friends for several years now.  Now, you don't know him or anything about him.  You are simply acting the role of a dunce in insulting him.  I think this has to do with the Patriots, honestly.
> 
> Now, are you going to add to the topic, or are you going to continue to behave like a jackass?
Click to expand...

 You insult me, cast aspersions upon my poor tired bones, your internet BF Turd-L-Boy attacks me and now you want to get back on topic. The slippery slope known as Meltdown Row has been traversed by ChrisL.

Sure we can get back to topic stop fucking around and stick to the topic.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> My cognitive skills are not wanting and my command of the English language is well within the range of anyone who has attained and successfully completed a doctoral level in their chosen field or course of study.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow, I have a doctorate:  you too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you have TD>>>>> the clap from chrisL
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea I know you know all sorts of famous people too. Just like chrisL's other internet BF Old Fart Style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I sure do he is the guy that you were chasing on another site and he followed you here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Turtle Dude and I have been friends for several years now.  Now, you don't know him or anything about him.  You are simply acting the role of a dunce in insulting him.  I think this has to do with the Patriots, honestly.
> 
> Now, are you going to add to the topic, or are you going to continue to behave like a jackass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You insult me, cast aspersions upon my poor tired bones, your internet BF Turd-L-Boy attacks me and now you want to get back on topic. The slippery slope known as Meltdown Row has been traversed by ChrisL.
> 
> Sure we can get back to topic stop fucking around and stick to the topic.
Click to expand...


There you again . . . my "boyfriend."  Grow up Alex.  Grow up.


----------



## Muhammed

turtledude said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> [But the thing is, ChrisL, 1 out of 3 children are not overweight or obese. You are being duped by propaganda from the multi-billion dollar weight loss industry.
> 
> 
> 
> lol still the troll Muhammed?  66% obese isn't a problem
> 
> horse feces
Click to expand...

Got any proof of this bullshit 66% obese myth?


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow, I have a doctorate:  you too?
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you have TD>>>>> the clap from chrisL
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea I know you know all sorts of famous people too. Just like chrisL's other internet BF Old Fart Style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I sure do he is the guy that you were chasing on another site and he followed you here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Turtle Dude and I have been friends for several years now.  Now, you don't know him or anything about him.  You are simply acting the role of a dunce in insulting him.  I think this has to do with the Patriots, honestly.
> 
> Now, are you going to add to the topic, or are you going to continue to behave like a jackass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You insult me, cast aspersions upon my poor tired bones, your internet BF Turd-L-Boy attacks me and now you want to get back on topic. The slippery slope known as Meltdown Row has been traversed by ChrisL.
> 
> Sure we can get back to topic stop fucking around and stick to the topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you again . . . my "boyfriend."  Grow up Alex.  Grow up.
Click to expand...

You said that to me when you were chasing me and I rejected you in favor of a very beautiful woman that you were targeting *in part because of her weight*


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you have TD>>>>> the clap from chrisL
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea I know you know all sorts of famous people too. Just like chrisL's other internet BF Old Fart Style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sure do he is the guy that you were chasing on another site and he followed you here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Turtle Dude and I have been friends for several years now.  Now, you don't know him or anything about him.  You are simply acting the role of a dunce in insulting him.  I think this has to do with the Patriots, honestly.
> 
> Now, are you going to add to the topic, or are you going to continue to behave like a jackass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You insult me, cast aspersions upon my poor tired bones, your internet BF Turd-L-Boy attacks me and now you want to get back on topic. The slippery slope known as Meltdown Row has been traversed by ChrisL.
> 
> Sure we can get back to topic stop fucking around and stick to the topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you again . . . my "boyfriend."  Grow up Alex.  Grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said that to me when you were chasing me and I rejected you in favor of a very beautiful woman that you were targeting *in part because of her weight*
Click to expand...


Chasing you??  OMG, you are truly a demented old fellow.    Thanks for the laugh, but I like men, like I've told you.


----------



## ChrisL

Muhammed said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> [But the thing is, ChrisL, 1 out of 3 children are not overweight or obese. You are being duped by propaganda from the multi-billion dollar weight loss industry.
> 
> 
> 
> lol still the troll Muhammed?  66% obese isn't a problem
> 
> horse feces
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got any proof of this bullshit 66% obese myth?
Click to expand...


I've posted plenty of links throughout this thread from very reputable sources.  Obesity is now one of the main "killers" in our country and that is because of our sedentary lifestyles and our poor eating habits.


----------



## Muhammed

ChrisL said:


> One of my neighbors (who has since moved) had a big fat son.  He was really big and would be beat red and looking like he was ready to pass out from walking home from school.  He spent most of his time indoors screaming and yelling and cussing over his video games.  You would think that mom would be embarrassed a bit by that, but nope!  The mouth on that fat boy was absolutely disgusting.


So you had a neighbor with a fat kid. So what? How do you conflate that 1 kid to represent 1/3rd of all kids? It's simply ridiculous. 

You need to get out of the house more or something. Volunteer to coach a softball team or something.


----------



## turtledude

Muhammed said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> [But the thing is, ChrisL, 1 out of 3 children are not overweight or obese. You are being duped by propaganda from the multi-billion dollar weight loss industry.
> 
> 
> 
> lol still the troll Muhammed?  66% obese isn't a problem
> 
> horse feces
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got any proof of this bullshit 66% obese myth?
Click to expand...


NOPE DIDN'T  you make that claim

I sure didn't start it


----------



## ChrisL

Muhammed said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my neighbors (who has since moved) had a big fat son.  He was really big and would be beat red and looking like he was ready to pass out from walking home from school.  He spent most of his time indoors screaming and yelling and cussing over his video games.  You would think that mom would be embarrassed a bit by that, but nope!  The mouth on that fat boy was absolutely disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> So you had a neighbor with a fat kid. So what? How do you conflate that 1 kid to represent 1/3rd of all kids? It's simply ridiculous.
> 
> You need to get out of the house more or something. Volunteer to coach a softball team or something.
Click to expand...


You need to read some of the links I've posted.  I go out of my house every day because I have to.  Lol.    Anyways, yes, children are being diagnosed with diseases that were only related to adult obesity in the past.  Clearly a problem.


----------



## ChrisL

turtledude said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> [But the thing is, ChrisL, 1 out of 3 children are not overweight or obese. You are being duped by propaganda from the multi-billion dollar weight loss industry.
> 
> 
> 
> lol still the troll Muhammed?  66% obese isn't a problem
> 
> horse feces
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got any proof of this bullshit 66% obese myth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOPE DIDN'T  you make that claim
> 
> I sure didn't start it
Click to expand...


No, I said 1 out of every 3 children is overweight or obese.  That is according to . . . every single medical association in existence.    So, we can believe Muhammed or we can believe the medical professionals who take and maintain statistics on these things.


----------



## ChrisL

Muhammed said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> [But the thing is, ChrisL, 1 out of 3 children are not overweight or obese. You are being duped by propaganda from the multi-billion dollar weight loss industry.
> 
> 
> 
> lol still the troll Muhammed?  66% obese isn't a problem
> 
> horse feces
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got any proof of this bullshit 66% obese myth?
Click to expand...



Overweight in Children

Today, about one in three American kids and teens is overweight or obese. The prevalence of obesity in children more than tripled from 1971 to 2011.. With good reason,childhood obesity is now the No. 1 health concern among parents in the United States, topping drug abuse and smoking.

Among children today, obesity is causing a broad range of health problems that previously weren’t seen until adulthood. These includehigh blood pressure, type 2 diabetes and elevated blood cholesterol levels. There are also psychological effects: Obese children are more prone to low self-esteem, negative body image and depression.

And excess weight is associated with earlier risk of obesity-related disease and death in adulthood.. Perhaps one of the most sobering statements regarding the severity of the childhood obesity epidemic came from former Surgeon General Richard Carmona, who characterized the threat as follows:

_“Because of the increasing rates of obesity, unhealthy eating habits and physical inactivity, we may see the first generation that will be less healthy and have a shorter life expectancy than their parents."_


----------



## ChrisL

I'm sure Muhammed is now going to claim that this is some kind of a conspiracy theory and that children are not fat at all!    All you have to do is watch your local news when they are at any school and you can see that there are a whole LOT of fat kids.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> [But the thing is, ChrisL, 1 out of 3 children are not overweight or obese. You are being duped by propaganda from the multi-billion dollar weight loss industry.
> 
> 
> 
> lol still the troll Muhammed?  66% obese isn't a problem
> 
> horse feces
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got any proof of this bullshit 66% obese myth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Overweight in Children
> 
> Today, about one in three American kids and teens is overweight or obese. The prevalence of obesity in children more than tripled from 1971 to 2011.. With good reason,childhood obesity is now the No. 1 health concern among parents in the United States, topping drug abuse and smoking.
> 
> Among children today, obesity is causing a broad range of health problems that previously weren’t seen until adulthood. These includehigh blood pressure, type 2 diabetes and elevated blood cholesterol levels. There are also psychological effects: Obese children are more prone to low self-esteem, negative body image and depression.
> 
> And excess weight is associated with earlier risk of obesity-related disease and death in adulthood.. Perhaps one of the most sobering statements regarding the severity of the childhood obesity epidemic came from former Surgeon General Richard Carmona, who characterized the threat as follows:
> 
> _“Because of the increasing rates of obesity, unhealthy eating habits and physical inactivity, we may see the first generation that will be less healthy and have a shorter life expectancy than their parents."_
Click to expand...


This is exactly what the lady in the article was addressing and hoping to combat.

"There are also psychological effects: Obese children are more prone to low self-esteem, negative body image and depression."


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> [But the thing is, ChrisL, 1 out of 3 children are not overweight or obese. You are being duped by propaganda from the multi-billion dollar weight loss industry.
> 
> 
> 
> lol still the troll Muhammed?  66% obese isn't a problem
> 
> horse feces
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got any proof of this bullshit 66% obese myth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Overweight in Children
> 
> Today, about one in three American kids and teens is overweight or obese. The prevalence of obesity in children more than tripled from 1971 to 2011.. With good reason,childhood obesity is now the No. 1 health concern among parents in the United States, topping drug abuse and smoking.
> 
> Among children today, obesity is causing a broad range of health problems that previously weren’t seen until adulthood. These includehigh blood pressure, type 2 diabetes and elevated blood cholesterol levels. There are also psychological effects: Obese children are more prone to low self-esteem, negative body image and depression.
> 
> And excess weight is associated with earlier risk of obesity-related disease and death in adulthood.. Perhaps one of the most sobering statements regarding the severity of the childhood obesity epidemic came from former Surgeon General Richard Carmona, who characterized the threat as follows:
> 
> _“Because of the increasing rates of obesity, unhealthy eating habits and physical inactivity, we may see the first generation that will be less healthy and have a shorter life expectancy than their parents."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is exactly what the lady in the article was addressing and hoping to combat.
> 
> "There are also psychological effects: Obese children are more prone to low self-esteem, negative body image and depression."
Click to expand...


They need to be put on diets!  That is what they need!


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> I'm sure Muhammed is now going to claim that this is some kind of a conspiracy theory and that children are not fat at all!    All you have to do is watch your local news when they are at any school and you can see that there are a whole LOT of fat kids.


Its not just food.. Its the proliferation of drugs prescribed to children for every little thing. My wife is a school nurse and almost all the obese kids are on some kind of medication.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure Muhammed is now going to claim that this is some kind of a conspiracy theory and that children are not fat at all!    All you have to do is watch your local news when they are at any school and you can see that there are a whole LOT of fat kids.
> 
> 
> 
> Its not just food.. Its the proliferation of drugs prescribed to children for every little thing. My wife is a school nurse and almost all the obese kids are on some kind of medication.
Click to expand...


Some of them are on medications because they have diseases related to their obesity!


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> [But the thing is, ChrisL, 1 out of 3 children are not overweight or obese. You are being duped by propaganda from the multi-billion dollar weight loss industry.
> 
> 
> 
> lol still the troll Muhammed?  66% obese isn't a problem
> 
> horse feces
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got any proof of this bullshit 66% obese myth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Overweight in Children
> 
> Today, about one in three American kids and teens is overweight or obese. The prevalence of obesity in children more than tripled from 1971 to 2011.. With good reason,childhood obesity is now the No. 1 health concern among parents in the United States, topping drug abuse and smoking.
> 
> Among children today, obesity is causing a broad range of health problems that previously weren’t seen until adulthood. These includehigh blood pressure, type 2 diabetes and elevated blood cholesterol levels. There are also psychological effects: Obese children are more prone to low self-esteem, negative body image and depression.
> 
> And excess weight is associated with earlier risk of obesity-related disease and death in adulthood.. Perhaps one of the most sobering statements regarding the severity of the childhood obesity epidemic came from former Surgeon General Richard Carmona, who characterized the threat as follows:
> 
> _“Because of the increasing rates of obesity, unhealthy eating habits and physical inactivity, we may see the first generation that will be less healthy and have a shorter life expectancy than their parents."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is exactly what the lady in the article was addressing and hoping to combat.
> 
> "There are also psychological effects: Obese children are more prone to low self-esteem, negative body image and depression."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They need to be put on diets!  That is what they need!
Click to expand...

No. They need to change the way they eat for life. Diets make things worse. They cause guilt and the body actually develops a defense against diets.


----------



## ChrisL

Diabetes is a BIG one.  Becoming actually COMMON amongst some children.  That is absolutely unacceptable.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol still the troll Muhammed?  66% obese isn't a problem
> 
> horse feces
> 
> 
> 
> Got any proof of this bullshit 66% obese myth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Overweight in Children
> 
> Today, about one in three American kids and teens is overweight or obese. The prevalence of obesity in children more than tripled from 1971 to 2011.. With good reason,childhood obesity is now the No. 1 health concern among parents in the United States, topping drug abuse and smoking.
> 
> Among children today, obesity is causing a broad range of health problems that previously weren’t seen until adulthood. These includehigh blood pressure, type 2 diabetes and elevated blood cholesterol levels. There are also psychological effects: Obese children are more prone to low self-esteem, negative body image and depression.
> 
> And excess weight is associated with earlier risk of obesity-related disease and death in adulthood.. Perhaps one of the most sobering statements regarding the severity of the childhood obesity epidemic came from former Surgeon General Richard Carmona, who characterized the threat as follows:
> 
> _“Because of the increasing rates of obesity, unhealthy eating habits and physical inactivity, we may see the first generation that will be less healthy and have a shorter life expectancy than their parents."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is exactly what the lady in the article was addressing and hoping to combat.
> 
> "There are also psychological effects: Obese children are more prone to low self-esteem, negative body image and depression."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They need to be put on diets!  That is what they need!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. They need to change the way they eat for life. Diets make things worse. They cause guilt and the body actually develops a defense against diets.
Click to expand...


That is what a "diet" is.  A dietitian gives you a diet that is proper for your particular illness.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got any proof of this bullshit 66% obese myth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overweight in Children
> 
> Today, about one in three American kids and teens is overweight or obese. The prevalence of obesity in children more than tripled from 1971 to 2011.. With good reason,childhood obesity is now the No. 1 health concern among parents in the United States, topping drug abuse and smoking.
> 
> Among children today, obesity is causing a broad range of health problems that previously weren’t seen until adulthood. These includehigh blood pressure, type 2 diabetes and elevated blood cholesterol levels. There are also psychological effects: Obese children are more prone to low self-esteem, negative body image and depression.
> 
> And excess weight is associated with earlier risk of obesity-related disease and death in adulthood.. Perhaps one of the most sobering statements regarding the severity of the childhood obesity epidemic came from former Surgeon General Richard Carmona, who characterized the threat as follows:
> 
> _“Because of the increasing rates of obesity, unhealthy eating habits and physical inactivity, we may see the first generation that will be less healthy and have a shorter life expectancy than their parents."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is exactly what the lady in the article was addressing and hoping to combat.
> 
> "There are also psychological effects: Obese children are more prone to low self-esteem, negative body image and depression."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They need to be put on diets!  That is what they need!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. They need to change the way they eat for life. Diets make things worse. They cause guilt and the body actually develops a defense against diets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what a "diet" is.  A dietitian gives you a diet that is proper for your particular illness.
Click to expand...

Technically you are right. However, the common concept of a diet is a short term concept simply to lose weight.  The problem with that is the body becomes more aggressive with storing fat. Once you hit your goal weight and ease up you pack it back on. There is a reason the diet industry is a farce.


----------



## Muhammed

ChrisL said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> [But the thing is, ChrisL, 1 out of 3 children are not overweight or obese. You are being duped by propaganda from the multi-billion dollar weight loss industry.
> 
> 
> 
> lol still the troll Muhammed?  66% obese isn't a problem
> 
> horse feces
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got any proof of this bullshit 66% obese myth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've posted plenty of links throughout this thread from very reputable sources.
Click to expand...

No, you haven't. Any source that even mentions "BMI" is not reputable.


----------



## Asclepias

Muhammed said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> [But the thing is, ChrisL, 1 out of 3 children are not overweight or obese. You are being duped by propaganda from the multi-billion dollar weight loss industry.
> 
> 
> 
> lol still the troll Muhammed?  66% obese isn't a problem
> 
> horse feces
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got any proof of this bullshit 66% obese myth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've posted plenty of links throughout this thread from very reputable sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you haven't. Any source that even mentions "BMI" is not reputable.
Click to expand...

I remember when they told me I was overweight because I didnt weigh 195 lbs or something like that. I'm solid muscle at 210-215lbs and ride my bike everyday.


----------



## BluePhantom

ChrisL said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not read all of the comments but I find this an interesting topic coming from someone who bashes other women for being in great shape and showing it.  Basically it is a matter of whoever isn't the OP in this discussion is out of shape and lazy but last I saw she had the most posts registered on USMB for the month.  Most other people do not spend their lives on here like that.  I do agree that sadly most kids are given processed and fast food which has a lot of calories but little nutrition and many kids live in apartments where riding a bike or doing something active is not supported or encouraged so kids have nothing to do but be on the computer and eat.  When parents ARE home they are tired from working and do not make the well balanced healthy meals I had as a kid.  Even those meals that were considered healthy then would not be so now because the amount of exercise and activity kids and adults alike get now is greatly diminished from what it was 30+ years ago.  When I grew up it was still in an era where moms stayed home and dads worked so meals were made, houses were clean, and kids were looked after.  That dynamic is a rare thing today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has bashed anyone, it has been you doing the bashing and then turning around and claiming to be a Christian.  I simply told you that I think it is disrespectful to your husband to run around on a forum in your underwear, and it's weird . . . because it is weird for a married woman who claims to be a Christian to do that shit whether you want to admit that or not.  Sorry if you are a strange . . . person.  Lol.  Sure there is a reason why you keep your face hidden too.
Click to expand...


Well Chris, *I* am Trinity's husband and *I *will be the judge of what I find disrespectful, not you. If I had a problem with it do you think I would allow it to continue? You have balls the size of coconuts telling my wife what she can and cannot do on my behalf or what is or is not respectful to me.  I will make that call on my own, thank you very fucking much.


----------



## Muhammed

ChrisL said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol still the troll Muhammed?  66% obese isn't a problem
> 
> horse feces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would choose to believe the medical community about these issues than Muhammed.  No offense to Muhammed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I choose to believe my own eyes. There is 2 elementary schools, a Jr. high school and a high school within a few blocks of my home. I see kids going to and from school all the time.
> 
> Sure, I'll see an occasional fat kid, but it's closer to 1 out of 100 than 1 out of three.
> 
> You are gullible to the propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My state is one of the LEAST fattest states, and I see fat kids ALL the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> classroom of kids - Google Search
> 
> where are all the fat kids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are tons of fat kids.  The statistics prove that Muhammed.
Click to expand...

Show me the statistics.


----------



## BlackSand

ChrisL said:


> Do you have evidence of that?  It doesn't look as if she would be considered overweight by anyone.  Of course, muscle is more dense than fat but she isn't so muscular that it would really bring her out of the "normal" BMI range.



No dumbass ... I just thought I would add that for no particular reason ... Lolz!
The BMI is where they get the national statistics for obesity ... And is flawed because it calculates nothing but height and weight.

She scores a 27.9 which is "overweight" and two points shy of "obese".

Calculate Your BMI - Standard BMI Calculator

.


----------



## ChrisL

Muhammed said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> [But the thing is, ChrisL, 1 out of 3 children are not overweight or obese. You are being duped by propaganda from the multi-billion dollar weight loss industry.
> 
> 
> 
> lol still the troll Muhammed?  66% obese isn't a problem
> 
> horse feces
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got any proof of this bullshit 66% obese myth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've posted plenty of links throughout this thread from very reputable sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you haven't. Any source that even mentions "BMI" is not reputable.
Click to expand...


I'm sorry, but they are much more reputable than you, Muhammed.  All of my sources are reputable.  You should go read them.  You should get out and look around.  There are fat kids everywhere, many, many more than even from when I was in school.


----------



## ChrisL

BluePhantom said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not read all of the comments but I find this an interesting topic coming from someone who bashes other women for being in great shape and showing it.  Basically it is a matter of whoever isn't the OP in this discussion is out of shape and lazy but last I saw she had the most posts registered on USMB for the month.  Most other people do not spend their lives on here like that.  I do agree that sadly most kids are given processed and fast food which has a lot of calories but little nutrition and many kids live in apartments where riding a bike or doing something active is not supported or encouraged so kids have nothing to do but be on the computer and eat.  When parents ARE home they are tired from working and do not make the well balanced healthy meals I had as a kid.  Even those meals that were considered healthy then would not be so now because the amount of exercise and activity kids and adults alike get now is greatly diminished from what it was 30+ years ago.  When I grew up it was still in an era where moms stayed home and dads worked so meals were made, houses were clean, and kids were looked after.  That dynamic is a rare thing today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has bashed anyone, it has been you doing the bashing and then turning around and claiming to be a Christian.  I simply told you that I think it is disrespectful to your husband to run around on a forum in your underwear, and it's weird . . . because it is weird for a married woman who claims to be a Christian to do that shit whether you want to admit that or not.  Sorry if you are a strange . . . person.  Lol.  Sure there is a reason why you keep your face hidden too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Chris, *I* am Trinity's husband and *I *will be the judge of what I find disrespectful, not you. If I had a problem with it do you think I would allow it to continue? You have balls the size of coconuts telling my wife what she can and cannot do on my behalf or what is or is not respectful to me.  I will make that call on my own, thank you very fucking much.
Click to expand...


Nope, sorry but I'm entitled to MY opinion on such things, and to me that would be VERY disrespectful.


----------



## ChrisL

BlackSand said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have evidence of that?  It doesn't look as if she would be considered overweight by anyone.  Of course, muscle is more dense than fat but she isn't so muscular that it would really bring her out of the "normal" BMI range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No dumbass ... I just thought I would add that for no particular reason ... Lolz!
> The BMI is where they get the national statistics for obesity ... And is flawed because it calculates nothing but height and weight.
> 
> She scores a 27.9 which is "overweight" and two points shy of "obese".
> 
> Calculate Your BMI - Standard BMI Calculator
> 
> .
Click to expand...


How do you know what that woman's BMI is?  Is this a picture you grabbed from the internet?


----------



## BlackSand

turtledude said:


> not at all.  I run a youth sports organization. and no its not Soccer track or gymnastics.  maybe one kid is overweight and her parents are huge so she's fighting an uphill battle.  Most are very thin



The high school football team here has quite a few folks "overweight" on it ... And a bunch of them are getting scholarships to college because of it.

.


----------



## BlackSand

ChrisL said:


> How do you know what that woman's BMI is?  Is this a picture you grabbed from the internet?



She is 5'5" and weighs 168 pounds ... Better yet ... What's your BMI fatty?

.


----------



## ChrisL

BlackSand said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know what that woman's BMI is?  Is this a picture you grabbed from the internet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is 5'5" and weighs 168 pounds ... Better yet ... What's your BMI fatty?
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Fatty?    Thread isn't about my BMI.


----------



## ChrisL

BlackSand said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> not at all.  I run a youth sports organization. and no its not Soccer track or gymnastics.  maybe one kid is overweight and her parents are huge so she's fighting an uphill battle.  Most are very thin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The high school football team here has quite a few folks "overweight" on it ... And a bunch of them are getting scholarships to college because of it.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Yes, well we are talking about people who are unhealthy and fat here, which is MANY Americans.  Too many according to every expert out there.  Do you have anything that says otherwise?


----------



## BlackSand

ChrisL said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is 5'5" and weighs 168 pounds ... Better yet ... What's your BMI fatty?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fatty?    Thread isn't about my BMI.
Click to expand...


That's what I thought ... 
Most people your age are beating on that "overweight" door.

.


----------



## ChrisL

^^^^

Besides you and your second hand accounts that is.    Sorry that is not really considered "evidence" of anything.  Just a story told by a stranger on the internet which is chock full of weirdos.


----------



## ChrisL

BlackSand said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know what that woman's BMI is?  Is this a picture you grabbed from the internet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is 5'5" and weighs 168 pounds ... Better yet ... What's your BMI fatty?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fatty?    Thread isn't about my BMI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I thought ...
> Most people your age are beating on that "overweight" door.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


How do you know how much that woman weighs and how tall she is?  Because they told you on the internets?  I've got a bridge to sell ya too.


----------



## BlackSand

ChrisL said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know what that woman's BMI is?  Is this a picture you grabbed from the internet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is 5'5" and weighs 168 pounds ... Better yet ... What's your BMI fatty?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fatty?    Thread isn't about my BMI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I thought ...
> Most people your age are beating on that "overweight" door.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know how much that woman weighs and how tall she is?  Because they told you on the internets?  I've got a bridge to sell ya too.
Click to expand...


You better be thinking of a way to save a little more money for retirement ... That crap isn't sneaking up on you ... 

.


----------



## ChrisL

BlackSand said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know what that woman's BMI is?  Is this a picture you grabbed from the internet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is 5'5" and weighs 168 pounds ... Better yet ... What's your BMI fatty?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fatty?    Thread isn't about my BMI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I thought ...
> Most people your age are beating on that "overweight" door.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know how much that woman weighs and how tall she is?  Because they told you on the internets?  I've got a bridge to sell ya too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You better be thinking of a way to save a little more money for retirement ... That crap isn't sneaking up on you ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...


What on earth are you babbling about?  I'm not worried about retirement.  Don't you worry yourself about me, okay?   

Now, you have no idea how much that woman weighs.  No way does she way 170 lbs at 5 feet 5 inches.  That's fucking stupid.  She isn't THAT muscular.  LOL.    You've been duped!


----------



## ChrisL

Besides the fact that the woman obviously has very LITTLE body fat.  She is quite thin actually.  Look at her stomach!  

She is not the kind of fat blob that we are discussing here.  

This is the kind of shit we are talking about . . . this is the kind of shit you see EVERYWHERE nowadays.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Go to Walmart, and you'll get to see plenty of THIS!


----------



## ChrisL

Then we have the "scooter people."  Beep, beep, beep.


----------



## ChrisL

And WTF is going on here?  Don't know.


----------



## ChrisL

When SOME women call themselves "curvaceous," THIS is what they're talking about.  There are ENDLESS photos like these.  This is what America is becoming.  Your new norm!  Yay!


----------



## ChrisL

^^^
Oh shit, I didn't even notice the toilet paper hanging out of her pants!


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Besides the fact that the woman obviously has very LITTLE body fat.  She is quite thin actually.  Look at her stomach!
> 
> She is not the kind of fat blob that we are discussing here.
> 
> This is the kind of shit we are talking about . . . this is the kind of shit you see EVERYWHERE nowadays.



So then it is about appearance rather than health. After all obese is obese correct? not one looking fit and muscled and the other a tub of lard of both are obese


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides the fact that the woman obviously has very LITTLE body fat.  She is quite thin actually.  Look at her stomach!
> 
> She is not the kind of fat blob that we are discussing here.
> 
> This is the kind of shit we are talking about . . . this is the kind of shit you see EVERYWHERE nowadays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then it is about appearance rather than health. After all obese is obese correct? not one looking fit and muscled and the other a tub of lard of both are obese
Click to expand...


Obesity CAUSES bad health.  How big are some of those girls going to be in 20 years if they don't start dieting and exercising?  They are going to be HUMUNGOUS, and their high cholesterol, bad hearts, diabetes, etc., etc., are going to put our health care system into the shitter.


----------



## ChrisL

ChrisL said:


> Besides the fact that the woman obviously has very LITTLE body fat.  She is quite thin actually.  Look at her stomach!
> 
> She is not the kind of fat blob that we are discussing here.
> 
> This is the kind of shit we are talking about . . . this is the kind of shit you see EVERYWHERE nowadays.



THESE are teenage girls for God's sake!


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides the fact that the woman obviously has very LITTLE body fat.  She is quite thin actually.  Look at her stomach!
> 
> She is not the kind of fat blob that we are discussing here.
> 
> This is the kind of shit we are talking about . . . this is the kind of shit you see EVERYWHERE nowadays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then it is about appearance rather than health. After all obese is obese correct? not one looking fit and muscled and the other a tub of lard of both are obese
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obesity CAUSES bad health.  How big are some of those girls going to be in 20 years if they don't start dieting and exercising?  They are going to be HUMUNGOUS, and their high cholesterol, bad hearts, diabetes, etc., etc., are going to put our health care system into the shitter.
Click to expand...

You are posting photo of fat people only and commenting. Thankfully you only serve in a support position in the medical field and not actually administering patients for their health needs.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides the fact that the woman obviously has very LITTLE body fat.  She is quite thin actually.  Look at her stomach!
> 
> She is not the kind of fat blob that we are discussing here.
> 
> This is the kind of shit we are talking about . . . this is the kind of shit you see EVERYWHERE nowadays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then it is about appearance rather than health. After all obese is obese correct? not one looking fit and muscled and the other a tub of lard of both are obese
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obesity CAUSES bad health.  How big are some of those girls going to be in 20 years if they don't start dieting and exercising?  They are going to be HUMUNGOUS, and their high cholesterol, bad hearts, diabetes, etc., etc., are going to put our health care system into the shitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are posting photo of fat people only and commenting. Thankfully you only serve in a support position in the medical field and not actually administering patients for their health needs.
Click to expand...


That is what you see nowadays everywhere.  To try and convince anyone that is healthy or NOT bad for your health is nothing but a blatant lie.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides the fact that the woman obviously has very LITTLE body fat.  She is quite thin actually.  Look at her stomach!
> 
> She is not the kind of fat blob that we are discussing here.
> 
> This is the kind of shit we are talking about . . . this is the kind of shit you see EVERYWHERE nowadays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then it is about appearance rather than health. After all obese is obese correct? not one looking fit and muscled and the other a tub of lard of both are obese
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obesity CAUSES bad health.  How big are some of those girls going to be in 20 years if they don't start dieting and exercising?  They are going to be HUMUNGOUS, and their high cholesterol, bad hearts, diabetes, etc., etc., are going to put our health care system into the shitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are posting photo of fat people only and commenting. Thankfully you only serve in a support position in the medical field and not actually administering patients for their health needs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what you see nowadays everywhere.  To try and convince anyone that is healthy or NOT bad for your health is nothing but a blatant lie.
Click to expand...

That is not my point, your selection of examples is.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides the fact that the woman obviously has very LITTLE body fat.  She is quite thin actually.  Look at her stomach!
> 
> She is not the kind of fat blob that we are discussing here.
> 
> This is the kind of shit we are talking about . . . this is the kind of shit you see EVERYWHERE nowadays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then it is about appearance rather than health. After all obese is obese correct? not one looking fit and muscled and the other a tub of lard of both are obese
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obesity CAUSES bad health.  How big are some of those girls going to be in 20 years if they don't start dieting and exercising?  They are going to be HUMUNGOUS, and their high cholesterol, bad hearts, diabetes, etc., etc., are going to put our health care system into the shitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are posting photo of fat people only and commenting. Thankfully you only serve in a support position in the medical field and not actually administering patients for their health needs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what you see nowadays everywhere.  To try and convince anyone that is healthy or NOT bad for your health is nothing but a blatant lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not my point, your selection of examples is.
Click to expand...


Like I said, those examples are accurate representation of what you see pretty much everywhere you go nowadays, and that is in no way a GOOD sign of what is to come.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides the fact that the woman obviously has very LITTLE body fat.  She is quite thin actually.  Look at her stomach!
> 
> She is not the kind of fat blob that we are discussing here.
> 
> This is the kind of shit we are talking about . . . this is the kind of shit you see EVERYWHERE nowadays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then it is about appearance rather than health. After all obese is obese correct? not one looking fit and muscled and the other a tub of lard of both are obese
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obesity CAUSES bad health.  How big are some of those girls going to be in 20 years if they don't start dieting and exercising?  They are going to be HUMUNGOUS, and their high cholesterol, bad hearts, diabetes, etc., etc., are going to put our health care system into the shitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are posting photo of fat people only and commenting. Thankfully you only serve in a support position in the medical field and not actually administering patients for their health needs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what you see nowadays everywhere.  To try and convince anyone that is healthy or NOT bad for your health is nothing but a blatant lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not my point, your selection of examples is.
Click to expand...


Childhood obesity is considered an epidemic in America. 

http://www.apa.org/pi/families/resources/newsletter/2012/07/childhood-obesity.aspx

We have not always been a nation in the midst of an obesity epidemic. In the 1960s and 1970s only 13 percent of U.S. adults and 5 to 7 percent of U.S. children were obese. Today, 17 percent of our children, 32 percent of adult males, and 36 percent of adult females are obese. Although obesity has increased across all racial and ethnic groups, it affects some groups more than others. Black (50 percent) and Hispanic women (45 percent) have the highest adult obesity rates. Among children, Black adolescent girls (29 percent) and Mexican-American adolescent boys (27 percent) are most affected (Flegal, Carroll, Ogden, & Curtin, 2010; Ogden & Carroll, 2010a, 2010b).

Obesity kills; it is now the second leading cause of death in the U.S.and is likely to become the first (Mokdad, Marks, Stroup, & Gerberding, 2004). Unless this epidemic is successfully addressed, life expectancy will actually decline in the U.S. (Olshansky et al., 2005). Not only do obese individuals die earlier, but their quality of life is severely compromised; they are far more likely to suffer from diabetes and its complications — kidney failure, blindness, leg amputations — as well as stroke, breast and colorectal cancer, osteoarthritis and depression (Jebb, 2004).

Obesity often begins in childhood and is linked to psychological problems, asthma, diabetes and cardiovascular risk factors in childhood. Because many obese children grow up to become obese adults, childhood obesity is strongly linked to mortality and morbidity in adulthood (Reilly et al., 2003). Because obesity disproportionately affects certain racial and ethnic minority groups in both child and adult populations, it underlies many of the health disparities facing our nation.

This rapid increase in obesity is not the product of changing biology or genes; it is the product of an obesogenic environment that promotes inactivity and overeating. How did this happen? As a society, we have changed the types and quantities of food we eat, reduced physical activity, and engaged in more passive leisure-time pursuits.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then it is about appearance rather than health. After all obese is obese correct? not one looking fit and muscled and the other a tub of lard of both are obese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obesity CAUSES bad health.  How big are some of those girls going to be in 20 years if they don't start dieting and exercising?  They are going to be HUMUNGOUS, and their high cholesterol, bad hearts, diabetes, etc., etc., are going to put our health care system into the shitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are posting photo of fat people only and commenting. Thankfully you only serve in a support position in the medical field and not actually administering patients for their health needs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what you see nowadays everywhere.  To try and convince anyone that is healthy or NOT bad for your health is nothing but a blatant lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not my point, your selection of examples is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, those examples are accurate representation of what you see pretty much everywhere you go nowadays, and that is in no way a GOOD sign of what is to come.
Click to expand...

That is what_ you_ see, most people do not have a hateful perspective regarding others and how they look.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obesity CAUSES bad health.  How big are some of those girls going to be in 20 years if they don't start dieting and exercising?  They are going to be HUMUNGOUS, and their high cholesterol, bad hearts, diabetes, etc., etc., are going to put our health care system into the shitter.
> 
> 
> 
> You are posting photo of fat people only and commenting. Thankfully you only serve in a support position in the medical field and not actually administering patients for their health needs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what you see nowadays everywhere.  To try and convince anyone that is healthy or NOT bad for your health is nothing but a blatant lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not my point, your selection of examples is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, those examples are accurate representation of what you see pretty much everywhere you go nowadays, and that is in no way a GOOD sign of what is to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is what_ you_ see, most people do not have a hateful perspective regarding others and how they look.
Click to expand...


DOCTORS disagree with you.  Being overweight is unhealthy.  PERIOD.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are posting photo of fat people only and commenting. Thankfully you only serve in a support position in the medical field and not actually administering patients for their health needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what you see nowadays everywhere.  To try and convince anyone that is healthy or NOT bad for your health is nothing but a blatant lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not my point, your selection of examples is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, those examples are accurate representation of what you see pretty much everywhere you go nowadays, and that is in no way a GOOD sign of what is to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is what_ you_ see, most people do not have a hateful perspective regarding others and how they look.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DOCTORS disagree with you.  Being overweight is unhealthy.  PERIOD.
Click to expand...

I never said otherwise I am discussing your choice of photographic examples


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is what you see nowadays everywhere.  To try and convince anyone that is healthy or NOT bad for your health is nothing but a blatant lie.
> 
> 
> 
> That is not my point, your selection of examples is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, those examples are accurate representation of what you see pretty much everywhere you go nowadays, and that is in no way a GOOD sign of what is to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is what_ you_ see, most people do not have a hateful perspective regarding others and how they look.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DOCTORS disagree with you.  Being overweight is unhealthy.  PERIOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said otherwise I am discussing your choice of photographic examples
Click to expand...


What about them?


----------



## ChrisL

The photos are accurate representations of what you see when you leave your home.  Obviously, we have an obesity epidemic.  Never before has America been SO fat.  Doctors are of the consensus that this is due mostly to overeating, eating the wrong kinds of foods, and lack of exercise.  Now, THOSE are the facts, emotional arguments aside.


----------



## ChrisL

THIS is what a lot of America's children are up to nowadays.  






Go outside and play?  But my favorite show starts in 5 minutes!  Okay sweeties, here's some more food.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> The photos are accurate representations of what you see when you leave your home.  Obviously, we have an obesity epidemic.  Never before has America been SO fat.  Doctors are of the consensus that this is due mostly to overeating, eating the wrong kinds of foods, and lack of exercise.  Now, THOSE are the facts, emotional arguments aside.


It is what YOU look for when you leave your home.

What I observe is the following:

I see trees of green, red roses too
I see them bloom for me and you
And I think to myself what a wonderful world.

I see skies of blue and clouds of white
The bright blessed day, the dark sacred night
And I think to myself what a wonderful world.

The colors of the rainbow so pretty in the sky
Are also on the faces of people going by
I see friends shaking hands saying how do you do
But they're really saying I love you.

I hear baby's cry, and I watched them grow
They'll learn much more than I'll ever know
And I think to myself what a wonderful world.
Yes, I think to myself what a wonderful world.

I even sing this for those that wish me to


----------



## Muhammed

ChrisL said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> [But the thing is, ChrisL, 1 out of 3 children are not overweight or obese. You are being duped by propaganda from the multi-billion dollar weight loss industry.
> 
> 
> 
> lol still the troll Muhammed?  66% obese isn't a problem
> 
> horse feces
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got any proof of this bullshit 66% obese myth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've posted plenty of links throughout this thread from very reputable sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you haven't. Any source that even mentions "BMI" is not reputable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but they are much more reputable than you, Muhammed.  All of my sources are reputable.  You should go read them.  You should get out and look around.  There are fat kids everywhere, many, many more than even from when I was in school.
Click to expand...

WTF makes your sources reputable? Where's their fucking evidence?


----------



## Muhammed

ChrisL said:


>


If it relies on BMI it is bunk. Plain and simple. BMI is a simplistic height to weight ratio. It cannot logically be used to measure adipose tissue.

Anyone who thinks it does is an air-headed idiot. A dumb assed moron.


----------



## TrinityPower

ChrisL:  How do you know what that woman's BMI is? Is this a picture you grabbed from the internet?


----------



## BlackSand

Alex. said:


> So then it is about appearance rather than health. After all obese is obese correct? not one looking fit and muscled and the other a tub of lard of both are obese



You know it is just because Chris is a pudgy overweight geezer just being mad jelly.

.


----------



## Muhammed

TrinityPower said:


> ChrisL:  How do you know what that woman's BMI is? Is this a picture you grabbed from the internet?


Of course it is. She merely googled "fat girls" and then C&Pd them onto this thread as if any reasonable person doesn't immediately see it as cherry-picking. A logical fallacy.


----------



## Alex.

BlackSand said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then it is about appearance rather than health. After all obese is obese correct? not one looking fit and muscled and the other a tub of lard of both are obese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know it is just because Chris is a pudgy overweight geezer just being mad jelly.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

And you know most if that fat jelly is between her ears making her a top heavy fool.  She is obsessed with the age and appearance of others only as a reference point to put them down in order to make herself feel good about who  and what she is.


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Then we have the "scooter people."  Beep, beep, beep.



You seem to enjoy making fun of fat people.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ChrisL said:


> Porterhouse is my favorite cut!



Mine too. NY Strip is for suckers.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then we have the "scooter people."  Beep, beep, beep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to enjoy making fun of fat people.
Click to expand...


ChrisL needs no defending, she takes care of that herself...but nevertheless I don't believe she is doing anything other than making a correct statement, albeit politically incorrect.
 Being obese is not beautiful. It is an unnatural state of being that can only exist by intaking grossly higher calories than the person's body can/or willing to burn.
It is that simple. I saw a caloric intake on the show "my 600 pound life"...the man was eating approximately 18,000 calories a day.
 That is the equivalent of 31 Big Macs a day.
Same goes for a woman who weighs 350 lbs. There is nothing to celebrate here, nothing to, in anyway, excuse let alone provide accolade. 
 Really not any different than celebrating someone who smokes 2 packs of cigarettes a day


----------



## Alex.

iamwhatiseem said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then we have the "scooter people."  Beep, beep, beep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to enjoy making fun of fat people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ChrisL needs no defending, she takes care of that herself...but nevertheless I don't believe she is doing anything other than making a correct statement, albeit politically incorrect.
> Being obese is not beautiful. It is an unnatural state of being that can only exist by intaking grossly higher calories than the person's body can/or willing to burn.
> It is that simple. I saw a caloric intake on the show "my 600 pound life"...the man was eating approximately 18,000 calories a day.
> That is the equivalent of 31 Big Macs a day.
> Same goes for a woman who weighs 350 lbs. There is nothing to celebrate here, nothing to, in anyway, excuse let alone provide accolade.
> Really not any different than celebrating someone who smokes 2 packs of cigarettes a day
Click to expand...

It is not a celebration it is common courtesy and respect. The next choice is do I want to be obese the answer is no, but that does not give me the right to castigate others for their appearance. You are defending the hate aspect of this thread which is the objection to the OP's stance.


----------



## Coyote

Most people who are morbidly obese don't want to be that way.  If they can somehow find a way to feel good about themselves, then what the fuck - why not let them?  What's it to you?


----------



## BluePhantom

ChrisL said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not read all of the comments but I find this an interesting topic coming from someone who bashes other women for being in great shape and showing it.  Basically it is a matter of whoever isn't the OP in this discussion is out of shape and lazy but last I saw she had the most posts registered on USMB for the month.  Most other people do not spend their lives on here like that.  I do agree that sadly most kids are given processed and fast food which has a lot of calories but little nutrition and many kids live in apartments where riding a bike or doing something active is not supported or encouraged so kids have nothing to do but be on the computer and eat.  When parents ARE home they are tired from working and do not make the well balanced healthy meals I had as a kid.  Even those meals that were considered healthy then would not be so now because the amount of exercise and activity kids and adults alike get now is greatly diminished from what it was 30+ years ago.  When I grew up it was still in an era where moms stayed home and dads worked so meals were made, houses were clean, and kids were looked after.  That dynamic is a rare thing today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has bashed anyone, it has been you doing the bashing and then turning around and claiming to be a Christian.  I simply told you that I think it is disrespectful to your husband to run around on a forum in your underwear, and it's weird . . . because it is weird for a married woman who claims to be a Christian to do that shit whether you want to admit that or not.  Sorry if you are a strange . . . person.  Lol.  Sure there is a reason why you keep your face hidden too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Chris, *I* am Trinity's husband and *I *will be the judge of what I find disrespectful, not you. If I had a problem with it do you think I would allow it to continue? You have balls the size of coconuts telling my wife what she can and cannot do on my behalf or what is or is not respectful to me.  I will make that call on my own, thank you very fucking much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, sorry but I'm entitled to MY opinion on such things, and to me that would be VERY disrespectful.
Click to expand...



Yes you *are *entitled to your opinion...and I am equally as entitled to tell you to shove your opinion up your ass.  I don't care if it would be disrespectful *to you*.  You are not me, thus your opinion becomes totally irrelevant. You know, Chris, you bitch about Christian self-righteousness and rail on those who have the audacity to speak on behalf of God, but here you are in this thread being ever bit as self-righteous and presuming to speak on my behalf.  

Who do you think you are that your own rules don't apply to you?  Did you take masters level course in "behavioral hypocrisy"? I am starting to think you might be able to teach them.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Coyote said:


> Most people who are morbidly obese don't want to be that way.  If they can somehow find a way to feel good about themselves, then what the fuck - why not let them?  What's it to you?



Because it can influence the decisions of others. Directly or indirectly.
It is called situation ethics.
We change the ethics to fit a current situation. 
People, specifically Americans, are getting fatter and fatter. DId you even know that childhood Type 2 diabetes did not exist just two generations ago. It DID NOT EXIST.
  So excusing, or providing praise, for extremely poor parenting choices is never right. No matter how feel good goody-goody it might seem. 
 It is a serious f*cking problem in this country, the last statistic I read clearly shows a 200% rise in childhood diabetes in just 5 years.
 It is that f*cking serious.
But hey...let's ignore that and tell em they are beautiful.


----------



## Alex.

iamwhatiseem said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people who are morbidly obese don't want to be that way.  If they can somehow find a way to feel good about themselves, then what the fuck - why not let them?  What's it to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it can influence the decisions of others. Directly or indirectly.
> It is called situation ethics.
> We change the ethics to fit a current situation.
> People, specifically Americans, are getting fatter and fatter. DId you even know that childhood Type 2 diabetes did not exist just two generations ago. It DID NOT EXIST.
> So excusing, or providing praise, for extremely poor parenting choices is never right. No matter how feel good goody-goody it might seem.
> It is a serious f*cking problem in this country, the last statistic I read clearly shows a 200% rise in childhood diabetes in just 5 years.
> It is that f*cking serious.
> But hey...let's ignore that and tell em they are beautiful.
Click to expand...


ImawhatIseem: "But hey...let's ignore that and tell em they are beautiful."

That is a cop out and a poor excuse to fat shame and spew hateful remarks. That does not do any good either and may cause more problems for the targeted individual.


----------



## Coyote

iamwhatiseem said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people who are morbidly obese don't want to be that way.  If they can somehow find a way to feel good about themselves, then what the fuck - why not let them?  What's it to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it can influence the decisions of others. Directly or indirectly.
> It is called situation ethics.
> We change the ethics to fit a current situation.
> People, specifically Americans, are getting fatter and fatter. DId you even know that childhood Type 2 diabetes did not exist just two generations ago. It DID NOT EXIST.
> So excusing, or providing praise, for extremely poor parenting choices is never right. No matter how feel good goody-goody it might seem.
> It is a serious f*cking problem in this country, the last statistic I read clearly shows a 200% rise in childhood diabetes in just 5 years.
> It is that f*cking serious.
> But hey...let's ignore that and tell em they are beautiful.
Click to expand...



You attack the problem of obesity.

You don't attack the people.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Coyote said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people who are morbidly obese don't want to be that way.  If they can somehow find a way to feel good about themselves, then what the fuck - why not let them?  What's it to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it can influence the decisions of others. Directly or indirectly.
> It is called situation ethics.
> We change the ethics to fit a current situation.
> People, specifically Americans, are getting fatter and fatter. DId you even know that childhood Type 2 diabetes did not exist just two generations ago. It DID NOT EXIST.
> So excusing, or providing praise, for extremely poor parenting choices is never right. No matter how feel good goody-goody it might seem.
> It is a serious f*cking problem in this country, the last statistic I read clearly shows a 200% rise in childhood diabetes in just 5 years.
> It is that f*cking serious.
> But hey...let's ignore that and tell em they are beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You attack the problem of obesity.
> 
> You don't attack the people.
Click to expand...


Bullshit.
You attack the people if they are the parents of a child and feeding them horrendous food options that set the stage for a life filled with health problems.
Would you say it is ok if a parent gave cigarettes to their 3 year old? Or would you attack that behavior? 
You do know that far-far-far more people die of food born diseases than cigarettes right?


----------



## Coyote

iamwhatiseem said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people who are morbidly obese don't want to be that way.  If they can somehow find a way to feel good about themselves, then what the fuck - why not let them?  What's it to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it can influence the decisions of others. Directly or indirectly.
> It is called situation ethics.
> We change the ethics to fit a current situation.
> People, specifically Americans, are getting fatter and fatter. DId you even know that childhood Type 2 diabetes did not exist just two generations ago. It DID NOT EXIST.
> So excusing, or providing praise, for extremely poor parenting choices is never right. No matter how feel good goody-goody it might seem.
> It is a serious f*cking problem in this country, the last statistic I read clearly shows a 200% rise in childhood diabetes in just 5 years.
> It is that f*cking serious.
> But hey...let's ignore that and tell em they are beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You attack the problem of obesity.
> 
> You don't attack the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> You attack the people if they are the parents of a child and feeding them horrendous food options that set the stage for a life filled with health problems.
> Would you say it is ok if a parent gave cigarettes to their 3 year old? Or would you attack that behavior?
> You do know that far-far-far more people die of food born diseases than cigarettes right?
Click to expand...


If you're talking about parenting - that's one thing.  If you're talking about individual people who are fat, that's another.

So how are you going to attack them and what do you gain by it?  Why are their kids fat?  Lack of knowledge?  Lack of access to healthy food?  Lack of time to prepare it?  Attack the issues rather than the people.  That is, if you want to change anything.


----------



## Asclepias

Coyote said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people who are morbidly obese don't want to be that way.  If they can somehow find a way to feel good about themselves, then what the fuck - why not let them?  What's it to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it can influence the decisions of others. Directly or indirectly.
> It is called situation ethics.
> We change the ethics to fit a current situation.
> People, specifically Americans, are getting fatter and fatter. DId you even know that childhood Type 2 diabetes did not exist just two generations ago. It DID NOT EXIST.
> So excusing, or providing praise, for extremely poor parenting choices is never right. No matter how feel good goody-goody it might seem.
> It is a serious f*cking problem in this country, the last statistic I read clearly shows a 200% rise in childhood diabetes in just 5 years.
> It is that f*cking serious.
> But hey...let's ignore that and tell em they are beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You attack the problem of obesity.
> 
> You don't attack the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> You attack the people if they are the parents of a child and feeding them horrendous food options that set the stage for a life filled with health problems.
> Would you say it is ok if a parent gave cigarettes to their 3 year old? Or would you attack that behavior?
> You do know that far-far-far more people die of food born diseases than cigarettes right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're talking about parenting - that's one thing.  If you're talking about individual people who are fat, that's another.
> 
> So how are you going to attack them and what do you gain by it?  Why are their kids fat?  Lack of knowledge?  Lack of access to healthy food?  Lack of time to prepare it?  Attack the issues rather than the people.  That is, if you want to change anything.
Click to expand...

People that lack leadership skills just dont get the dynamics of what you are talking about.  They may at best reach first line manager status in any venue and thats probably about it. No leadership skills required for that.


----------



## ChrisL

BluePhantom said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not read all of the comments but I find this an interesting topic coming from someone who bashes other women for being in great shape and showing it.  Basically it is a matter of whoever isn't the OP in this discussion is out of shape and lazy but last I saw she had the most posts registered on USMB for the month.  Most other people do not spend their lives on here like that.  I do agree that sadly most kids are given processed and fast food which has a lot of calories but little nutrition and many kids live in apartments where riding a bike or doing something active is not supported or encouraged so kids have nothing to do but be on the computer and eat.  When parents ARE home they are tired from working and do not make the well balanced healthy meals I had as a kid.  Even those meals that were considered healthy then would not be so now because the amount of exercise and activity kids and adults alike get now is greatly diminished from what it was 30+ years ago.  When I grew up it was still in an era where moms stayed home and dads worked so meals were made, houses were clean, and kids were looked after.  That dynamic is a rare thing today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has bashed anyone, it has been you doing the bashing and then turning around and claiming to be a Christian.  I simply told you that I think it is disrespectful to your husband to run around on a forum in your underwear, and it's weird . . . because it is weird for a married woman who claims to be a Christian to do that shit whether you want to admit that or not.  Sorry if you are a strange . . . person.  Lol.  Sure there is a reason why you keep your face hidden too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Chris, *I* am Trinity's husband and *I *will be the judge of what I find disrespectful, not you. If I had a problem with it do you think I would allow it to continue? You have balls the size of coconuts telling my wife what she can and cannot do on my behalf or what is or is not respectful to me.  I will make that call on my own, thank you very fucking much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, sorry but I'm entitled to MY opinion on such things, and to me that would be VERY disrespectful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you *are *entitled to your opinion...and I am equally as entitled to tell you to shove your opinion up your ass.  I don't care if it would be disrespectful *to you*.  You are not me, thus your opinion becomes totally irrelevant. You know, Chris, you bitch about Christian self-righteousness and rail on those who have the audacity to speak on behalf of God, but here you are in this thread being ever bit as self-righteous and presuming to speak on my behalf.
> 
> Who do you think you are that your own rules don't apply to you?  Did you take masters level course in "behavioral hypocrisy"? I am starting to think you might be able to teach them.
Click to expand...


And I don't care if you don't like MY opinion on this or any other matter.    If I was married, I would NEVER do that to my husband.  That is just how it is.  I'm speaking on my own behalf in that I find it to be disrespectful.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people who are morbidly obese don't want to be that way.  If they can somehow find a way to feel good about themselves, then what the fuck - why not let them?  What's it to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it can influence the decisions of others. Directly or indirectly.
> It is called situation ethics.
> We change the ethics to fit a current situation.
> People, specifically Americans, are getting fatter and fatter. DId you even know that childhood Type 2 diabetes did not exist just two generations ago. It DID NOT EXIST.
> So excusing, or providing praise, for extremely poor parenting choices is never right. No matter how feel good goody-goody it might seem.
> It is a serious f*cking problem in this country, the last statistic I read clearly shows a 200% rise in childhood diabetes in just 5 years.
> It is that f*cking serious.
> But hey...let's ignore that and tell em they are beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You attack the problem of obesity.
> 
> You don't attack the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> You attack the people if they are the parents of a child and feeding them horrendous food options that set the stage for a life filled with health problems.
> Would you say it is ok if a parent gave cigarettes to their 3 year old? Or would you attack that behavior?
> You do know that far-far-far more people die of food born diseases than cigarettes right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're talking about parenting - that's one thing.  If you're talking about individual people who are fat, that's another.
> 
> So how are you going to attack them and what do you gain by it?  Why are their kids fat?  Lack of knowledge?  Lack of access to healthy food?  Lack of time to prepare it?  Attack the issues rather than the people.  That is, if you want to change anything.
Click to expand...


No, that is bad parenting.  Period.  It is no better than any kind of abuse/neglect.  It leads to ALL kinds of problems for the children.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people who are morbidly obese don't want to be that way.  If they can somehow find a way to feel good about themselves, then what the fuck - why not let them?  What's it to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it can influence the decisions of others. Directly or indirectly.
> It is called situation ethics.
> We change the ethics to fit a current situation.
> People, specifically Americans, are getting fatter and fatter. DId you even know that childhood Type 2 diabetes did not exist just two generations ago. It DID NOT EXIST.
> So excusing, or providing praise, for extremely poor parenting choices is never right. No matter how feel good goody-goody it might seem.
> It is a serious f*cking problem in this country, the last statistic I read clearly shows a 200% rise in childhood diabetes in just 5 years.
> It is that f*cking serious.
> But hey...let's ignore that and tell em they are beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ImawhatIseem: "But hey...let's ignore that and tell em they are beautiful."
> 
> That is a cop out and a poor excuse to fat shame and spew hateful remarks. That does not do any good either and may cause more problems for the targeted individual.
Click to expand...


Who are YOU to talk?  You make insults to individuals here ALL the time, pretty much consistently.  Lol.  You have NO room to talk about being nice or kind, because you are neither of those things.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> Most people who are morbidly obese don't want to be that way.  If they can somehow find a way to feel good about themselves, then what the fuck - why not let them?  What's it to you?



You are wrong.  Doctors and other EXPERTS (not some crazed out douchebags on the internet), have determined that MOST obesity is due to overeating, poor choices and lack of physical activity.


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people who are morbidly obese don't want to be that way.  If they can somehow find a way to feel good about themselves, then what the fuck - why not let them?  What's it to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it can influence the decisions of others. Directly or indirectly.
> It is called situation ethics.
> We change the ethics to fit a current situation.
> People, specifically Americans, are getting fatter and fatter. DId you even know that childhood Type 2 diabetes did not exist just two generations ago. It DID NOT EXIST.
> So excusing, or providing praise, for extremely poor parenting choices is never right. No matter how feel good goody-goody it might seem.
> It is a serious f*cking problem in this country, the last statistic I read clearly shows a 200% rise in childhood diabetes in just 5 years.
> It is that f*cking serious.
> But hey...let's ignore that and tell em they are beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You attack the problem of obesity.
> 
> You don't attack the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> You attack the people if they are the parents of a child and feeding them horrendous food options that set the stage for a life filled with health problems.
> Would you say it is ok if a parent gave cigarettes to their 3 year old? Or would you attack that behavior?
> You do know that far-far-far more people die of food born diseases than cigarettes right?
Click to expand...


Exactly.  It is not much different than any other child abuse/neglect.  It is a big problem and causes serious health issues and an early DEATH.  Too bad if the parents are "sad."  What a fucking cop out that is!  

As if these bunch of douchebags don't make their OWN attacks?  Good grief.  What a sad state of affairs.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Asclepias said:


> People that lack leadership skills just dont get the dynamics of what you are talking about.  They may at best reach first line manager status in any venue and thats probably about it. No leadership skills required for that.



Hahaha...yuo have no idea who I am and what I do for a living.
If you did, you wouldn't be saying that.
Hilarious.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people who are morbidly obese don't want to be that way.  If they can somehow find a way to feel good about themselves, then what the fuck - why not let them?  What's it to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it can influence the decisions of others. Directly or indirectly.
> It is called situation ethics.
> We change the ethics to fit a current situation.
> People, specifically Americans, are getting fatter and fatter. DId you even know that childhood Type 2 diabetes did not exist just two generations ago. It DID NOT EXIST.
> So excusing, or providing praise, for extremely poor parenting choices is never right. No matter how feel good goody-goody it might seem.
> It is a serious f*cking problem in this country, the last statistic I read clearly shows a 200% rise in childhood diabetes in just 5 years.
> It is that f*cking serious.
> But hey...let's ignore that and tell em they are beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You attack the problem of obesity.
> 
> You don't attack the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> You attack the people if they are the parents of a child and feeding them horrendous food options that set the stage for a life filled with health problems.
> Would you say it is ok if a parent gave cigarettes to their 3 year old? Or would you attack that behavior?
> You do know that far-far-far more people die of food born diseases than cigarettes right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  It is not much different than any other child abuse/neglect.  It is a big problem and causes serious health issues and an early DEATH.  Too bad if the parents are "sad."  What a fucking cop out that is!
> 
> As if these bunch of douchebags don't make their OWN attacks?  Good grief.  What a sad state of affairs.
Click to expand...


Well Chris, as you know, for many people if you "attack" anyone other than white males - you are a terrible person. 

P.S. - or christianity...that is of course always open for criticism of any kind.


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people who are morbidly obese don't want to be that way.  If they can somehow find a way to feel good about themselves, then what the fuck - why not let them?  What's it to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it can influence the decisions of others. Directly or indirectly.
> It is called situation ethics.
> We change the ethics to fit a current situation.
> People, specifically Americans, are getting fatter and fatter. DId you even know that childhood Type 2 diabetes did not exist just two generations ago. It DID NOT EXIST.
> So excusing, or providing praise, for extremely poor parenting choices is never right. No matter how feel good goody-goody it might seem.
> It is a serious f*cking problem in this country, the last statistic I read clearly shows a 200% rise in childhood diabetes in just 5 years.
> It is that f*cking serious.
> But hey...let's ignore that and tell em they are beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You attack the problem of obesity.
> 
> You don't attack the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> You attack the people if they are the parents of a child and feeding them horrendous food options that set the stage for a life filled with health problems.
> Would you say it is ok if a parent gave cigarettes to their 3 year old? Or would you attack that behavior?
> You do know that far-far-far more people die of food born diseases than cigarettes right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  It is not much different than any other child abuse/neglect.  It is a big problem and causes serious health issues and an early DEATH.  Too bad if the parents are "sad."  What a fucking cop out that is!
> 
> As if these bunch of douchebags don't make their OWN attacks?  Good grief.  What a sad state of affairs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Chris, as you know, for many people if you "attack" anyone other than white males - you are a terrible person.
> 
> P.S. - or christianity...that is of course always open for criticism of any kind.
Click to expand...


Can't say that I find "christianity" great.  All you have to do is read the post content of those who claim to be "Christians."  Lol.  It's hilarious!


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> People that lack leadership skills just dont get the dynamics of what you are talking about.  They may at best reach first line manager status in any venue and thats probably about it. No leadership skills required for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha...yuo have no idea who I am and what I do for a living.
> If you did, you wouldn't be saying that.
> Hilarious.
Click to expand...


Do they think they are "smart" or something?  It boggles the mind, huh?    They diss others for making a "personal" attack when we are speaking in generalities, yet they come and actually DO personally attack individuals.    What is WRONG with them?


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people who are morbidly obese don't want to be that way.  If they can somehow find a way to feel good about themselves, then what the fuck - why not let them?  What's it to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it can influence the decisions of others. Directly or indirectly.
> It is called situation ethics.
> We change the ethics to fit a current situation.
> People, specifically Americans, are getting fatter and fatter. DId you even know that childhood Type 2 diabetes did not exist just two generations ago. It DID NOT EXIST.
> So excusing, or providing praise, for extremely poor parenting choices is never right. No matter how feel good goody-goody it might seem.
> It is a serious f*cking problem in this country, the last statistic I read clearly shows a 200% rise in childhood diabetes in just 5 years.
> It is that f*cking serious.
> But hey...let's ignore that and tell em they are beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ImawhatIseem: "But hey...let's ignore that and tell em they are beautiful."
> 
> That is a cop out and a poor excuse to fat shame and spew hateful remarks. That does not do any good either and may cause more problems for the targeted individual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are YOU to talk?  You make insults to individuals here ALL the time, pretty much consistently.  Lol.  You have NO room to talk about being nice or kind, because you are neither of those things.
Click to expand...

ChrisL: "Who are YOU to talk?"

I am the person you called old and attacked me because I had a different opinion about a sports team than you did. I am the person who takes exception when you attack a poster because of their age and their body size/shape, without provocation I will add.

You are the person who is getting it back now, does not like it and cannot take it.

If this thread were solely about the health concerns of the obese I would agree with you wholeheartedly, but this is in part is your common practice of body/age shaming and I do take exception.

I see a person with a health concern I show compassion or in the very least tolerance and support. That is really who I am to talk.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people who are morbidly obese don't want to be that way.  If they can somehow find a way to feel good about themselves, then what the fuck - why not let them?  What's it to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it can influence the decisions of others. Directly or indirectly.
> It is called situation ethics.
> We change the ethics to fit a current situation.
> People, specifically Americans, are getting fatter and fatter. DId you even know that childhood Type 2 diabetes did not exist just two generations ago. It DID NOT EXIST.
> So excusing, or providing praise, for extremely poor parenting choices is never right. No matter how feel good goody-goody it might seem.
> It is a serious f*cking problem in this country, the last statistic I read clearly shows a 200% rise in childhood diabetes in just 5 years.
> It is that f*cking serious.
> But hey...let's ignore that and tell em they are beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ImawhatIseem: "But hey...let's ignore that and tell em they are beautiful."
> 
> That is a cop out and a poor excuse to fat shame and spew hateful remarks. That does not do any good either and may cause more problems for the targeted individual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are YOU to talk?  You make insults to individuals here ALL the time, pretty much consistently.  Lol.  You have NO room to talk about being nice or kind, because you are neither of those things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ChrisL: "Who are YOU to talk?"
> 
> I am the person you called old and attacked me because I had a different opinion about a sports team than you did. I am the person who takes exception when you attack a poster because of their age and their body size/shape, without provocation I will add.
> 
> You are the person who is getting it back now, does not like it and cannot take it.
> 
> If this thread were solely about the health concerns of the obese I would agree with you wholeheartedly, but this is in part is your common practice of body/age shaming and I do take exception.
> 
> I see a person with a health concern I show compassion or in the very least tolerance and support. That is really who I am to talk.
Click to expand...


Are you kidding me?    Anyone can go to any thread that you have participated on and see your OWN personal attacks.  Anyone can go to the Pats thread and see how you have attacked EVERYONE there in a personal way.  Good grief, you are STUPID.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people who are morbidly obese don't want to be that way.  If they can somehow find a way to feel good about themselves, then what the fuck - why not let them?  What's it to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it can influence the decisions of others. Directly or indirectly.
> It is called situation ethics.
> We change the ethics to fit a current situation.
> People, specifically Americans, are getting fatter and fatter. DId you even know that childhood Type 2 diabetes did not exist just two generations ago. It DID NOT EXIST.
> So excusing, or providing praise, for extremely poor parenting choices is never right. No matter how feel good goody-goody it might seem.
> It is a serious f*cking problem in this country, the last statistic I read clearly shows a 200% rise in childhood diabetes in just 5 years.
> It is that f*cking serious.
> But hey...let's ignore that and tell em they are beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ImawhatIseem: "But hey...let's ignore that and tell em they are beautiful."
> 
> That is a cop out and a poor excuse to fat shame and spew hateful remarks. That does not do any good either and may cause more problems for the targeted individual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are YOU to talk?  You make insults to individuals here ALL the time, pretty much consistently.  Lol.  You have NO room to talk about being nice or kind, because you are neither of those things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ChrisL: "Who are YOU to talk?"
> 
> I am the person you called old and attacked me because I had a different opinion about a sports team than you did. I am the person who takes exception when you attack a poster because of their age and their body size/shape, without provocation I will add.
> 
> You are the person who is getting it back now, does not like it and cannot take it.
> 
> If this thread were solely about the health concerns of the obese I would agree with you wholeheartedly, but this is in part is your common practice of body/age shaming and I do take exception.
> 
> I see a person with a health concern I show compassion or in the very least tolerance and support. That is really who I am to talk.
Click to expand...


Look, if I had my way, you wouldn't talk to me at all ever again.  I don't like you.  I think you're stupid.  Okay?


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people who are morbidly obese don't want to be that way.  If they can somehow find a way to feel good about themselves, then what the fuck - why not let them?  What's it to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it can influence the decisions of others. Directly or indirectly.
> It is called situation ethics.
> We change the ethics to fit a current situation.
> People, specifically Americans, are getting fatter and fatter. DId you even know that childhood Type 2 diabetes did not exist just two generations ago. It DID NOT EXIST.
> So excusing, or providing praise, for extremely poor parenting choices is never right. No matter how feel good goody-goody it might seem.
> It is a serious f*cking problem in this country, the last statistic I read clearly shows a 200% rise in childhood diabetes in just 5 years.
> It is that f*cking serious.
> But hey...let's ignore that and tell em they are beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ImawhatIseem: "But hey...let's ignore that and tell em they are beautiful."
> 
> That is a cop out and a poor excuse to fat shame and spew hateful remarks. That does not do any good either and may cause more problems for the targeted individual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are YOU to talk?  You make insults to individuals here ALL the time, pretty much consistently.  Lol.  You have NO room to talk about being nice or kind, because you are neither of those things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ChrisL: "Who are YOU to talk?"
> 
> I am the person you called old and attacked me because I had a different opinion about a sports team than you did. I am the person who takes exception when you attack a poster because of their age and their body size/shape, without provocation I will add.
> 
> You are the person who is getting it back now, does not like it and cannot take it.
> 
> If this thread were solely about the health concerns of the obese I would agree with you wholeheartedly, but this is in part is your common practice of body/age shaming and I do take exception.
> 
> I see a person with a health concern I show compassion or in the very least tolerance and support. That is really who I am to talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me?    Anyone can go to any thread that you have participated on and see your OWN personal attacks.  Anyone can go to the Pats thread and see how you have attacked EVERYONE there in a personal way.  Good grief, you are STUPID.
Click to expand...

This is not the Pats thread.

Stick to the issues ChrisL


----------



## ChrisL

Anyhow, now that we have THAT out of the way, I have not personally attacked anyone for being fat.  I am stating MY opinions on obesity.  No, it is NOT an attractive physical attribute.  I don't really CARE if you want to believe that it is.  It is unhealthy and is one of America's BIGGEST killers.  Fucking dunces.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because it can influence the decisions of others. Directly or indirectly.
> It is called situation ethics.
> We change the ethics to fit a current situation.
> People, specifically Americans, are getting fatter and fatter. DId you even know that childhood Type 2 diabetes did not exist just two generations ago. It DID NOT EXIST.
> So excusing, or providing praise, for extremely poor parenting choices is never right. No matter how feel good goody-goody it might seem.
> It is a serious f*cking problem in this country, the last statistic I read clearly shows a 200% rise in childhood diabetes in just 5 years.
> It is that f*cking serious.
> But hey...let's ignore that and tell em they are beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImawhatIseem: "But hey...let's ignore that and tell em they are beautiful."
> 
> That is a cop out and a poor excuse to fat shame and spew hateful remarks. That does not do any good either and may cause more problems for the targeted individual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are YOU to talk?  You make insults to individuals here ALL the time, pretty much consistently.  Lol.  You have NO room to talk about being nice or kind, because you are neither of those things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ChrisL: "Who are YOU to talk?"
> 
> I am the person you called old and attacked me because I had a different opinion about a sports team than you did. I am the person who takes exception when you attack a poster because of their age and their body size/shape, without provocation I will add.
> 
> You are the person who is getting it back now, does not like it and cannot take it.
> 
> If this thread were solely about the health concerns of the obese I would agree with you wholeheartedly, but this is in part is your common practice of body/age shaming and I do take exception.
> 
> I see a person with a health concern I show compassion or in the very least tolerance and support. That is really who I am to talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me?    Anyone can go to any thread that you have participated on and see your OWN personal attacks.  Anyone can go to the Pats thread and see how you have attacked EVERYONE there in a personal way.  Good grief, you are STUPID.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is not the Pats thread.
> 
> Stick to the issues ChrisL
Click to expand...


IOW, I don't give two flying fucks about your opinions of me or my posts or anything else for that matter.  Okay?  So if you think you lecturing is going to do anything except make me dislike you even MORE, then you are a foolish person.  

Also, you have made MULTIPLE personal attacks of your own here in this very thread.  Attacking Turtle Dude who was sticking up for me because we are friends?  I know you wish you could make everyone have a delusional hatred of me, but it is not going to happen.    Now, have a nice fucking delusional life.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Anyhow, now that we have THAT out of the way, I have not personally attacked anyone for being fat.  I am stating MY opinions on obesity.  No, it is NOT an attractive physical attribute.  I don't really CARE if you want to believe that it is.  It is unhealthy and is one of America's BIGGEST killers.  Fucking dunces.



Chrisl: " I have not personally attacked anyone for being fat"

*The OP >>>>"Obesity is NOT beautiful! "*

btw I stated, "you attack a poster because of their age and their body size/shape" not as you stated for being "fat".

I am looking at the post right now where the person was pointing it out, I would post it here but this the your hate the obese thread


----------



## G.T.

Chill Chris. Its a Holiday today.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Wait...he is a Cheatriots fan...well that explains the ability to look past any wrong doing by anyone for any reason.


----------



## Alex.

iamwhatiseem said:


> Wait...he is a Cheatriots fan...well that explains the ability to look past any wrong doing by anyone for any reason.


I love it!!!! Does not get better than this.

Thank you for pointing out the above axiom.


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people who are morbidly obese don't want to be that way.  If they can somehow find a way to feel good about themselves, then what the fuck - why not let them?  What's it to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong.  Doctors and other EXPERTS (not some crazed out douchebags on the internet), have determined that MOST obesity is due to overeating, poor choices and lack of physical activity.
Click to expand...


How exactly does that prove I'm wrong????  And, more to the point - what is wrong with this*: " If they can somehow find a way to feel good about themselves, then what the fuck - why not let them?"*

By the way, I don't quote "crazed out douchebags on the internet".


*What causes obesity?*
_The balance between calorie intake and energy expenditure determines a person's weight. If a person eats more calories than he or she burns (metabolizes), the person gains weight (the body will store the excess energy as fat). If a person eats fewer calories than he or she metabolizes, he or she will lose weight. Therefore the most common causes of obesity are overeating and physical inactivity. *Ultimately, body weight is the result of genetics, metabolism, environment, behavior, and culture*.

*Psychological factors*. For some people, emotions influence eating habits. Many people eat excessively in response to emotions such as boredom, sadness, stress, or anger. While most overweight people have no more psychological disturbances than normal weight people, about 30% of the people who seek treatment for serious weight problems have difficulties with binge eating._​
If they feel good about themselves, they might be better able to change things about themselves that they don't like.  Shaming and degrading a person does not necessarily promote change for the better.  Obesity at it's simplest, is the balance between energy intake and energy output - but that equation ignores the role of genetics, metabolism, psychology, environment and culture all of which make the issue one that resembles calculus rather than simple arithmetic.  Human beings aren't robots.

From Harvard:  Obesity Causes

_Many factors influence body weight—genes, though the effect is small, and heredity is not destiny; prenatal and early life influences; poor diets; too much television watching; too little physical activity and sleep; and our food and physical activity environment._

_*What Tips the Scales Toward Excess Weight?*

The causes of obesity are as varied as the people it affects.


At its most basic, of course, obesity results when someone regularly takes in more calories than needed. The body stores these excess calories as body fat, and over time the extra pounds add up. Eat fewer calories than the body burns, weight goes down. This equation can be deceptively simple, though, because it doesn’t account for the multitude of factors that affect what we eat, how much we exercise, and how our bodies process all this energy. A complex web surrounds a basic problem.


What are some of the factors that increase the risk of obesity?_​_
_

_Genes Are Not Destiny_
_Prenatal and Postnatal Influences_
_Unhealthy Diets_
_Too Much Television, Too Little Activity, and Too Little Sleep_
_Toxic Environment—Food and Physical Activity_

_Obesity and its causes have, in many ways, become woven into the fabric of our society. *To successfully disentangle them will take a multifaceted approach that not only gives individuals the skills to make healthier choices but also sets in place policy and infrastructure that support those choices.*_​Chris - I actually agree with a lot of what you say.  Where I have a problem is the sense of loathing I get from you towards fat people and the claim of laziness as a moral defiency.  There is enough anti-fat bias and bigotry going on with out adding to it - and it does little to solve the very real problem and health issues of obesity, especially in children.  You compare it to smoking, but smoking has nothing to do with body image and body image plays a very important role in our culture and what we "value" as is evident in your own posts - slim is beautiful, regardless of the human being inside that body.

If you want to really solve the problem - is attacking the individual going to do it?  How about changing the cultural things that promote it?  Schools have cut back on recess and free physical activity.  Why has "cup stacking" become a "physical activity" or "exercise"?  Michelle Obama tries to introduce healthy alternatives in our schools and gets slammed for it.  Schools are chronically underfunded and get a portion of the profits from snack machines and soda machines, making it hard to not supply them.  Schools are also the dumping ground for surplus food products due to subsidies and they usually aren't healthy.  Encouraging activity can be challenging if your kids live in a neighborhood that is infested with crime or drugs and you are a parent who works, maybe two jobs.  There are a lot of challenges to face in combating the problem and you don't start out by simply labeling them "loathful" and "lazy".


----------



## TrinityPower

ChrisL said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not read all of the comments but I find this an interesting topic coming from someone who bashes other women for being in great shape and showing it.  Basically it is a matter of whoever isn't the OP in this discussion is out of shape and lazy but last I saw she had the most posts registered on USMB for the month.  Most other people do not spend their lives on here like that.  I do agree that sadly most kids are given processed and fast food which has a lot of calories but little nutrition and many kids live in apartments where riding a bike or doing something active is not supported or encouraged so kids have nothing to do but be on the computer and eat.  When parents ARE home they are tired from working and do not make the well balanced healthy meals I had as a kid.  Even those meals that were considered healthy then would not be so now because the amount of exercise and activity kids and adults alike get now is greatly diminished from what it was 30+ years ago.  When I grew up it was still in an era where moms stayed home and dads worked so meals were made, houses were clean, and kids were looked after.  That dynamic is a rare thing today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has bashed anyone, it has been you doing the bashing and then turning around and claiming to be a Christian.  I simply told you that I think it is disrespectful to your husband to run around on a forum in your underwear, and it's weird . . . because it is weird for a married woman who claims to be a Christian to do that shit whether you want to admit that or not.  Sorry if you are a strange . . . person.  Lol.  Sure there is a reason why you keep your face hidden too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Chris, *I* am Trinity's husband and *I *will be the judge of what I find disrespectful, not you. If I had a problem with it do you think I would allow it to continue? You have balls the size of coconuts telling my wife what she can and cannot do on my behalf or what is or is not respectful to me.  I will make that call on my own, thank you very fucking much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, sorry but I'm entitled to MY opinion on such things, and to me that would be VERY disrespectful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you *are *entitled to your opinion...and I am equally as entitled to tell you to shove your opinion up your ass.  I don't care if it would be disrespectful *to you*.  You are not me, thus your opinion becomes totally irrelevant. You know, Chris, you bitch about Christian self-righteousness and rail on those who have the audacity to speak on behalf of God, but here you are in this thread being ever bit as self-righteous and presuming to speak on my behalf.
> 
> Who do you think you are that your own rules don't apply to you?  Did you take masters level course in "behavioral hypocrisy"? I am starting to think you might be able to teach them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I don't care if you don't like MY opinion on this or any other matter.    If I was married, I would NEVER do that to my husband.  That is just how it is.  I'm speaking on my own behalf in that I find it to be disrespectful.
Click to expand...

No you have attacked me about it many times and it is not stated "In my opinion..." and following your own mantra here...who really cares about your opinion?  You state things as if they are fact and when someone actually gives you a fact especially about the topic of this thread it is disregarded and dismissed as opinion claiming only YOUR version of facts count.  You have both admitted and refuted your statements when called to the carpet for them.  Pick one path and stick with it.  You are a trial attorney's dream witness to discredit.

Let's be honest here.  The avi is neither obese or showing any more than one would see in a J.C Penny catalog.  You have called me old and disgusting and icky.  The real problem here is that anyone who isn't YOU doesn't measure up.  I am not the only one you have labeled with these descriptions.  You have said no one knows you and has no right to an opinion about you but you form opinions and judgments based upon an avi of another poster.  That is the point of my picture completely, do not judge someone by the avi they display.  You are making an assumption and judgement about obese people based upon what you see not by knowing them.  The reasons someone is obese is the important part.  Do they have a medical condition?  Do they have a low income and the food they can buy is not as healthy?  Is their life circumstance very traumatic and eating is their coping mechanism?  You have no clue and you do not care to know.  You just look at them, say ewww they are icky, lazy, and a financial burden to society.  Many obesity issues have to do with the things I listed and just like someone who hoards...someone can come in and clean up the symptom but it doesn't address the problem which results in the symptom.  Your view on this issue when you do discuss it is one of no compassion but rather a catalyst for you to boast how wonderful you are.  There must me mirrors hung all over your home to ask about that.


----------



## TrinityPower

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people who are morbidly obese don't want to be that way.  If they can somehow find a way to feel good about themselves, then what the fuck - why not let them?  What's it to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it can influence the decisions of others. Directly or indirectly.
> It is called situation ethics.
> We change the ethics to fit a current situation.
> People, specifically Americans, are getting fatter and fatter. DId you even know that childhood Type 2 diabetes did not exist just two generations ago. It DID NOT EXIST.
> So excusing, or providing praise, for extremely poor parenting choices is never right. No matter how feel good goody-goody it might seem.
> It is a serious f*cking problem in this country, the last statistic I read clearly shows a 200% rise in childhood diabetes in just 5 years.
> It is that f*cking serious.
> But hey...let's ignore that and tell em they are beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ImawhatIseem: "But hey...let's ignore that and tell em they are beautiful."
> 
> That is a cop out and a poor excuse to fat shame and spew hateful remarks. That does not do any good either and may cause more problems for the targeted individual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are YOU to talk?  You make insults to individuals here ALL the time, pretty much consistently.  Lol.  You have NO room to talk about being nice or kind, because you are neither of those things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ChrisL: "Who are YOU to talk?"
> 
> I am the person you called old and attacked me because I had a different opinion about a sports team than you did. I am the person who takes exception when you attack a poster because of their age and their body size/shape, without provocation I will add.
> 
> You are the person who is getting it back now, does not like it and cannot take it.
> 
> If this thread were solely about the health concerns of the obese I would agree with you wholeheartedly, but this is in part is your common practice of body/age shaming and I do take exception.
> 
> I see a person with a health concern I show compassion or in the very least tolerance and support. That is really who I am to talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look, if I had my way, you wouldn't talk to me at all ever again.  I don't like you.* I think you're stupid.  *Okay?
Click to expand...

Jeez...very next thread after trying to school someone saying they personally attack her and here she is doing the same....Chis...seriously...stay off of this board til you get your meds stabilized


----------



## Alex.

TrinityPower said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has bashed anyone, it has been you doing the bashing and then turning around and claiming to be a Christian.  I simply told you that I think it is disrespectful to your husband to run around on a forum in your underwear, and it's weird . . . because it is weird for a married woman who claims to be a Christian to do that shit whether you want to admit that or not.  Sorry if you are a strange . . . person.  Lol.  Sure there is a reason why you keep your face hidden too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Chris, *I* am Trinity's husband and *I *will be the judge of what I find disrespectful, not you. If I had a problem with it do you think I would allow it to continue? You have balls the size of coconuts telling my wife what she can and cannot do on my behalf or what is or is not respectful to me.  I will make that call on my own, thank you very fucking much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, sorry but I'm entitled to MY opinion on such things, and to me that would be VERY disrespectful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you *are *entitled to your opinion...and I am equally as entitled to tell you to shove your opinion up your ass.  I don't care if it would be disrespectful *to you*.  You are not me, thus your opinion becomes totally irrelevant. You know, Chris, you bitch about Christian self-righteousness and rail on those who have the audacity to speak on behalf of God, but here you are in this thread being ever bit as self-righteous and presuming to speak on my behalf.
> 
> Who do you think you are that your own rules don't apply to you?  Did you take masters level course in "behavioral hypocrisy"? I am starting to think you might be able to teach them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I don't care if you don't like MY opinion on this or any other matter.    If I was married, I would NEVER do that to my husband.  That is just how it is.  I'm speaking on my own behalf in that I find it to be disrespectful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you have attacked me about it many times and it is not stated "In my opinion..." and following your own mantra here...who really cares about your opinion?  You state things as if they are fact and when someone actually gives you a fact especially about the topic of this thread it is disregarded and dismissed as opinion claiming only YOUR version of facts count.  You have both admitted and refuted your statements when called to the carpet for them.  Pick one path and stick with it.  You are a trial attorney's dream witness to discredit.
> 
> Let's be honest here.  The avi is neither obese or showing any more than one would see in a J.C Penny catalog.  You have called me old and disgusting and icky.  The real problem here is that anyone who isn't YOU doesn't measure up.  I am not the only one you have labeled with these descriptions.  You have said no one knows you and has no right to an opinion about you but you form opinions and judgments based upon an avi of another poster.  That is the point of my picture completely, do not judge someone by the avi they display.  You are making an assumption and judgement about obese people based upon what you see not by knowing them.  The reasons someone is obese is the important part.  Do they have a medical condition?  Do they have a low income and the food they can buy is not as healthy?  Is their life circumstance very traumatic and eating is their coping mechanism?  You have no clue and you do not care to know.  You just look at them, say ewww they are icky, lazy, and a financial burden to society.  Many obesity issues have to do with the things I listed and just like someone who hoards...someone can come in and clean up the symptom but it doesn't address the problem which results in the symptom.  Your view on this issue when you do discuss it is one of no compassion but rather a catalyst for you to boast how wonderful you are.  There must me mirrors hung all over your home to ask about that.
Click to expand...

TrinityPower: "You have called me old and disgusting and icky"

Thank you for providing this disclosure. Even though I was not thinking of you when I wrote my earlier post, I do know this type of behavior is commonplace, I have been victimized and have others.

This falls directly in line with the spirit of the OP, "Obesity is NOT beautiful! *"*

I just don't understand that kind of thinking.


----------



## TrinityPower

Alex. said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Chris, *I* am Trinity's husband and *I *will be the judge of what I find disrespectful, not you. If I had a problem with it do you think I would allow it to continue? You have balls the size of coconuts telling my wife what she can and cannot do on my behalf or what is or is not respectful to me.  I will make that call on my own, thank you very fucking much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, sorry but I'm entitled to MY opinion on such things, and to me that would be VERY disrespectful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you *are *entitled to your opinion...and I am equally as entitled to tell you to shove your opinion up your ass.  I don't care if it would be disrespectful *to you*.  You are not me, thus your opinion becomes totally irrelevant. You know, Chris, you bitch about Christian self-righteousness and rail on those who have the audacity to speak on behalf of God, but here you are in this thread being ever bit as self-righteous and presuming to speak on my behalf.
> 
> Who do you think you are that your own rules don't apply to you?  Did you take masters level course in "behavioral hypocrisy"? I am starting to think you might be able to teach them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I don't care if you don't like MY opinion on this or any other matter.    If I was married, I would NEVER do that to my husband.  That is just how it is.  I'm speaking on my own behalf in that I find it to be disrespectful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you have attacked me about it many times and it is not stated "In my opinion..." and following your own mantra here...who really cares about your opinion?  You state things as if they are fact and when someone actually gives you a fact especially about the topic of this thread it is disregarded and dismissed as opinion claiming only YOUR version of facts count.  You have both admitted and refuted your statements when called to the carpet for them.  Pick one path and stick with it.  You are a trial attorney's dream witness to discredit.
> 
> Let's be honest here.  The avi is neither obese or showing any more than one would see in a J.C Penny catalog.  You have called me old and disgusting and icky.  The real problem here is that anyone who isn't YOU doesn't measure up.  I am not the only one you have labeled with these descriptions.  You have said no one knows you and has no right to an opinion about you but you form opinions and judgments based upon an avi of another poster.  That is the point of my picture completely, do not judge someone by the avi they display.  You are making an assumption and judgement about obese people based upon what you see not by knowing them.  The reasons someone is obese is the important part.  Do they have a medical condition?  Do they have a low income and the food they can buy is not as healthy?  Is their life circumstance very traumatic and eating is their coping mechanism?  You have no clue and you do not care to know.  You just look at them, say ewww they are icky, lazy, and a financial burden to society.  Many obesity issues have to do with the things I listed and just like someone who hoards...someone can come in and clean up the symptom but it doesn't address the problem which results in the symptom.  Your view on this issue when you do discuss it is one of no compassion but rather a catalyst for you to boast how wonderful you are.  There must me mirrors hung all over your home to ask about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TrinityPower: "You have called me old and disgusting and icky"
> 
> Thank you for providing this disclosure. Even though I was not thinking of you when I wrote my earlier post, I do know this type of behavior is commonplace, I have been victimized and have others.
> 
> This falls directly in line with the spirit of the OP, "Obesity is NOT beautiful! *"*
> 
> I just don't understand that kind of thinking.
Click to expand...

You're welcome.  I know I am not singled out in being called names and her attempts at shaming me for the avi I display is proof that it has nothing to do with a health issue.  She feels threat by anyone who might take attention away from her good or bad.  She has been told many times the reasons I have the avi that I do, she just feels threatened by any woman on this forum and attacks any man not complimenting her.  Spending enough time to rack up 3500 posts in a month isn't a healthy well balanced idea either...but that's my opinion.  Being on the computer that much is just as bad an addiction as eating and lack of exercise but the result of the problem (symptom)of spending countless hours on a discussion board talking about one self is often a person who is bitter, catty, and narcisstic


----------



## Coyote

I don't see any problem with the Avi and in another thread, when you explained the reasons behind it - I applaud it.  It's no more "scandelous" than an avi showing a very low cut off the shoulder top.

Making fun of a person's body is little more than Jr. High cruelty and it does little to solve the problem.

I'm not obese and I'm not super thin either, but I've struggled with weight. When I was in my 20's, I had an eating disorder and was pretty thin. Currently I exercise by running - but that is as much for the anti-depressant benefits as for body.   I do know, that when I'm depressed I tend to eat more, not want to do things and have little motivation, and then feel even worse about my body and it turns into a self perpetuating cycle that I always have to fight.  I certainly don't need other people's disgust heaped upon my own - that is demotivating.  I can't imagine I am unique in that either.  So what is there to truly gain by heaping that on fat people?  They know they are fat.  They've probably tried and failed many times at losing weight.  You aren't telling them anything they don't know.


----------



## TrinityPower

I will add this as well...the fact is that I am called icky and stared at all the time.  I have severe Rheumatoid Arthritis and my fingers are bent in ways I will let you only imagine.  I walk slow and oddly and sometimes have to use a walker so when I come here to post I find stimulation in the fact that others judge me upon my ideas, unique opinions and conversation.  The avi I display has a deep meaning of do not judge a book by its cover and she has been told that.  She has body shamed me as well as done her best to judge and degrade me for my religious beliefs boasting she has none so is exempt from criticism.  If someone is not a Pats fan then apparently they have no worth either.  I have a somewhat biased opinion regarding that team but no more than anyone else who isn't a fan of their team.  The point is that there has not been one forum that I have been a part of where she does not form an opinion and start swinging a figurative sword at everyone else trying to slash them for not wholeheartedly agreeing.  That isn't a discussion.  That is a dictatorship.  I believe most people have agreed that obesity in America is an issue of importance in regard to health, so what else is there to argue?  Even people who agree (which I did on that point) were bashed over the head and told they were not INVITED to the conversation.  I am not a mod of course but I sure would like to know what constitutes someone being banned


----------



## Coyote

Threads are open to all participants unless the break the Zone or Forum rules big time.  The thread's OP doesn't make those decisions.


----------



## ChrisL

TrinityPower said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, sorry but I'm entitled to MY opinion on such things, and to me that would be VERY disrespectful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you *are *entitled to your opinion...and I am equally as entitled to tell you to shove your opinion up your ass.  I don't care if it would be disrespectful *to you*.  You are not me, thus your opinion becomes totally irrelevant. You know, Chris, you bitch about Christian self-righteousness and rail on those who have the audacity to speak on behalf of God, but here you are in this thread being ever bit as self-righteous and presuming to speak on my behalf.
> 
> Who do you think you are that your own rules don't apply to you?  Did you take masters level course in "behavioral hypocrisy"? I am starting to think you might be able to teach them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I don't care if you don't like MY opinion on this or any other matter.    If I was married, I would NEVER do that to my husband.  That is just how it is.  I'm speaking on my own behalf in that I find it to be disrespectful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you have attacked me about it many times and it is not stated "In my opinion..." and following your own mantra here...who really cares about your opinion?  You state things as if they are fact and when someone actually gives you a fact especially about the topic of this thread it is disregarded and dismissed as opinion claiming only YOUR version of facts count.  You have both admitted and refuted your statements when called to the carpet for them.  Pick one path and stick with it.  You are a trial attorney's dream witness to discredit.
> 
> Let's be honest here.  The avi is neither obese or showing any more than one would see in a J.C Penny catalog.  You have called me old and disgusting and icky.  The real problem here is that anyone who isn't YOU doesn't measure up.  I am not the only one you have labeled with these descriptions.  You have said no one knows you and has no right to an opinion about you but you form opinions and judgments based upon an avi of another poster.  That is the point of my picture completely, do not judge someone by the avi they display.  You are making an assumption and judgement about obese people based upon what you see not by knowing them.  The reasons someone is obese is the important part.  Do they have a medical condition?  Do they have a low income and the food they can buy is not as healthy?  Is their life circumstance very traumatic and eating is their coping mechanism?  You have no clue and you do not care to know.  You just look at them, say ewww they are icky, lazy, and a financial burden to society.  Many obesity issues have to do with the things I listed and just like someone who hoards...someone can come in and clean up the symptom but it doesn't address the problem which results in the symptom.  Your view on this issue when you do discuss it is one of no compassion but rather a catalyst for you to boast how wonderful you are.  There must me mirrors hung all over your home to ask about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TrinityPower: "You have called me old and disgusting and icky"
> 
> Thank you for providing this disclosure. Even though I was not thinking of you when I wrote my earlier post, I do know this type of behavior is commonplace, I have been victimized and have others.
> 
> This falls directly in line with the spirit of the OP, "Obesity is NOT beautiful! *"*
> 
> I just don't understand that kind of thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're welcome.  I know I am not singled out in being called names and her attempts at shaming me for the avi I display is proof that it has nothing to do with a health issue.  She feels threat by anyone who might take attention away from her good or bad.  She has been told many times the reasons I have the avi that I do, she just feels threatened by any woman on this forum and attacks any man not complimenting her.  Spending enough time to rack up 3500 posts in a month isn't a healthy well balanced idea either...but that's my opinion.  Being on the computer that much is just as bad an addiction as eating and lack of exercise but the result of the problem (symptom)of spending countless hours on a discussion board talking about one self is often a person who is bitter, catty, and narcisstic
Click to expand...


OMG, shut up, will you?  You are annoying.  YOU started this whole thing when you called me an attention whore for posting about my favorite football team.  Too bad for you, I suppose, when someone points out there is no bigger attention whore when a married person has to use an avatar of herself almost naked.  

Sorry lady, but someone like yourself has no right to call anyone else an attention whore.  That's a fact.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> I don't see any problem with the Avi and in another thread, when you explained the reasons behind it - I applaud it.  It's no more "scandelous" than an avi showing a very low cut off the shoulder top.
> 
> Making fun of a person's body is little more than Jr. High cruelty and it does little to solve the problem.
> 
> I'm not obese and I'm not super thin either, but I've struggled with weight. When I was in my 20's, I had an eating disorder and was pretty thin. Currently I exercise by running - but that is as much for the anti-depressant benefits as for body.   I do know, that when I'm depressed I tend to eat more, not want to do things and have little motivation, and then feel even worse about my body and it turns into a self perpetuating cycle that I always have to fight.  I certainly don't need other people's disgust heaped upon my own - that is demotivating.  I can't imagine I am unique in that either.  So what is there to truly gain by heaping that on fat people?  They know they are fat.  They've probably tried and failed many times at losing weight.  You aren't telling them anything they don't know.



Funny how you seem to feel a need to "explain" yourself.  The thread is not about you.  Okay?  The thread is about the problem of obesity in our society.  

Now, do you want to discuss that or continue to behave as if you are in junior high?


----------



## ChrisL

TrinityPower said:


> I will add this as well...the fact is that I am called icky and stared at all the time.  I have severe Rheumatoid Arthritis and my fingers are bent in ways I will let you only imagine.  I walk slow and oddly and sometimes have to use a walker so when I come here to post I find stimulation in the fact that others judge me upon my ideas, unique opinions and conversation.  The avi I display has a deep meaning of do not judge a book by its cover and she has been told that.  She has body shamed me as well as done her best to judge and degrade me for my religious beliefs boasting she has none so is exempt from criticism.  If someone is not a Pats fan then apparently they have no worth either.  I have a somewhat biased opinion regarding that team but no more than anyone else who isn't a fan of their team.  The point is that there has not been one forum that I have been a part of where she does not form an opinion and start swinging a figurative sword at everyone else trying to slash them for not wholeheartedly agreeing.  That isn't a discussion.  That is a dictatorship.  I believe most people have agreed that obesity in America is an issue of importance in regard to health, so what else is there to argue?  Even people who agree (which I did on that point) were bashed over the head and told they were not INVITED to the conversation.  I am not a mod of course but I sure would like to know what constitutes someone being banned



Oh shut up!    I think you are crazy.


----------



## ChrisL

G.T. said:


> Chill Chris. Its a Holiday today.



Halloween?


----------



## ChrisL

TrinityPower said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has bashed anyone, it has been you doing the bashing and then turning around and claiming to be a Christian.  I simply told you that I think it is disrespectful to your husband to run around on a forum in your underwear, and it's weird . . . because it is weird for a married woman who claims to be a Christian to do that shit whether you want to admit that or not.  Sorry if you are a strange . . . person.  Lol.  Sure there is a reason why you keep your face hidden too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Chris, *I* am Trinity's husband and *I *will be the judge of what I find disrespectful, not you. If I had a problem with it do you think I would allow it to continue? You have balls the size of coconuts telling my wife what she can and cannot do on my behalf or what is or is not respectful to me.  I will make that call on my own, thank you very fucking much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, sorry but I'm entitled to MY opinion on such things, and to me that would be VERY disrespectful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you *are *entitled to your opinion...and I am equally as entitled to tell you to shove your opinion up your ass.  I don't care if it would be disrespectful *to you*.  You are not me, thus your opinion becomes totally irrelevant. You know, Chris, you bitch about Christian self-righteousness and rail on those who have the audacity to speak on behalf of God, but here you are in this thread being ever bit as self-righteous and presuming to speak on my behalf.
> 
> Who do you think you are that your own rules don't apply to you?  Did you take masters level course in "behavioral hypocrisy"? I am starting to think you might be able to teach them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I don't care if you don't like MY opinion on this or any other matter.    If I was married, I would NEVER do that to my husband.  That is just how it is.  I'm speaking on my own behalf in that I find it to be disrespectful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you have attacked me about it many times and it is not stated "In my opinion..." and following your own mantra here...who really cares about your opinion?  You state things as if they are fact and when someone actually gives you a fact especially about the topic of this thread it is disregarded and dismissed as opinion claiming only YOUR version of facts count.  You have both admitted and refuted your statements when called to the carpet for them.  Pick one path and stick with it.  You are a trial attorney's dream witness to discredit.
> 
> Let's be honest here.  The avi is neither obese or showing any more than one would see in a J.C Penny catalog.  You have called me old and disgusting and icky.  The real problem here is that anyone who isn't YOU doesn't measure up.  I am not the only one you have labeled with these descriptions.  You have said no one knows you and has no right to an opinion about you but you form opinions and judgments based upon an avi of another poster.  That is the point of my picture completely, do not judge someone by the avi they display.  You are making an assumption and judgement about obese people based upon what you see not by knowing them.  The reasons someone is obese is the important part.  Do they have a medical condition?  Do they have a low income and the food they can buy is not as healthy?  Is their life circumstance very traumatic and eating is their coping mechanism?  You have no clue and you do not care to know.  You just look at them, say ewww they are icky, lazy, and a financial burden to society.  Many obesity issues have to do with the things I listed and just like someone who hoards...someone can come in and clean up the symptom but it doesn't address the problem which results in the symptom.  Your view on this issue when you do discuss it is one of no compassion but rather a catalyst for you to boast how wonderful you are.  There must me mirrors hung all over your home to ask about that.
Click to expand...


I've stated nothing that isn't a fact here.  Fuck off weirdo.


----------



## ChrisL

TrinityPower said:


> I will add this as well...the fact is that I am called icky and stared at all the time.  I have severe Rheumatoid Arthritis and my fingers are bent in ways I will let you only imagine.  I walk slow and oddly and sometimes have to use a walker so when I come here to post I find stimulation in the fact that others judge me upon my ideas, unique opinions and conversation.  The avi I display has a deep meaning of do not judge a book by its cover and she has been told that.  She has body shamed me as well as done her best to judge and degrade me for my religious beliefs boasting she has none so is exempt from criticism.  If someone is not a Pats fan then apparently they have no worth either.  I have a somewhat biased opinion regarding that team but no more than anyone else who isn't a fan of their team.  The point is that there has not been one forum that I have been a part of where she does not form an opinion and start swinging a figurative sword at everyone else trying to slash them for not wholeheartedly agreeing.  That isn't a discussion.  That is a dictatorship.  I believe most people have agreed that obesity in America is an issue of importance in regard to health, so what else is there to argue?  Even people who agree (which I did on that point) were bashed over the head and told they were not INVITED to the conversation.  I am not a mod of course but I sure would like to know what constitutes someone being banned



Put some fucking clothes on.  Gee whiz.


----------



## ChrisL

Anyway, the bottom line is that obesity is NOT beautiful.  There is nothing "beautiful" about it.  You might know a beautiful person who is obese, but it is certainly NOT their obesity that makes them beautiful.  So quit throwing temper tantrums and grow the fuck up.


----------



## BluePhantom

ChrisL said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not read all of the comments but I find this an interesting topic coming from someone who bashes other women for being in great shape and showing it.  Basically it is a matter of whoever isn't the OP in this discussion is out of shape and lazy but last I saw she had the most posts registered on USMB for the month.  Most other people do not spend their lives on here like that.  I do agree that sadly most kids are given processed and fast food which has a lot of calories but little nutrition and many kids live in apartments where riding a bike or doing something active is not supported or encouraged so kids have nothing to do but be on the computer and eat.  When parents ARE home they are tired from working and do not make the well balanced healthy meals I had as a kid.  Even those meals that were considered healthy then would not be so now because the amount of exercise and activity kids and adults alike get now is greatly diminished from what it was 30+ years ago.  When I grew up it was still in an era where moms stayed home and dads worked so meals were made, houses were clean, and kids were looked after.  That dynamic is a rare thing today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has bashed anyone, it has been you doing the bashing and then turning around and claiming to be a Christian.  I simply told you that I think it is disrespectful to your husband to run around on a forum in your underwear, and it's weird . . . because it is weird for a married woman who claims to be a Christian to do that shit whether you want to admit that or not.  Sorry if you are a strange . . . person.  Lol.  Sure there is a reason why you keep your face hidden too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Chris, *I* am Trinity's husband and *I *will be the judge of what I find disrespectful, not you. If I had a problem with it do you think I would allow it to continue? You have balls the size of coconuts telling my wife what she can and cannot do on my behalf or what is or is not respectful to me.  I will make that call on my own, thank you very fucking much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, sorry but I'm entitled to MY opinion on such things, and to me that would be VERY disrespectful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you *are *entitled to your opinion...and I am equally as entitled to tell you to shove your opinion up your ass.  I don't care if it would be disrespectful *to you*.  You are not me, thus your opinion becomes totally irrelevant. You know, Chris, you bitch about Christian self-righteousness and rail on those who have the audacity to speak on behalf of God, but here you are in this thread being ever bit as self-righteous and presuming to speak on my behalf.
> 
> Who do you think you are that your own rules don't apply to you?  Did you take masters level course in "behavioral hypocrisy"? I am starting to think you might be able to teach them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I don't care if you don't like MY opinion on this or any other matter.    If I was married, I would NEVER do that to my husband.  That is just how it is.  I'm speaking on my own behalf in that I find it to be disrespectful.
Click to expand...



"To" me?  What exactly is she doing "to" me, Chris?  She asked my feelings on using it before she did and I said I support her decision completely.  I can assure you that had I been uncomfortable with it, she would not be using it.  How extraordinarily judgmental of you...are you sure you are not a fundamentalist Christian after all?  You sure have similar DNA


----------



## TrinityPower

ChrisL said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will add this as well...the fact is that I am called icky and stared at all the time.  I have severe Rheumatoid Arthritis and my fingers are bent in ways I will let you only imagine.  I walk slow and oddly and sometimes have to use a walker so when I come here to post I find stimulation in the fact that others judge me upon my ideas, unique opinions and conversation.  The avi I display has a deep meaning of do not judge a book by its cover and she has been told that.  She has body shamed me as well as done her best to judge and degrade me for my religious beliefs boasting she has none so is exempt from criticism.  If someone is not a Pats fan then apparently they have no worth either.  I have a somewhat biased opinion regarding that team but no more than anyone else who isn't a fan of their team.  The point is that there has not been one forum that I have been a part of where she does not form an opinion and start swinging a figurative sword at everyone else trying to slash them for not wholeheartedly agreeing.  That isn't a discussion.  That is a dictatorship.  I believe most people have agreed that obesity in America is an issue of importance in regard to health, so what else is there to argue?  Even people who agree (which I did on that point) were bashed over the head and told they were not INVITED to the conversation.  I am not a mod of course but I sure would like to know what constitutes someone being banned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shut up!    I think you are crazy.
Click to expand...


----------



## BluePhantom

TrinityPower said:


> I will add this as well...the fact is that I am called icky and stared at all the time.  I have severe Rheumatoid Arthritis and my fingers are bent in ways I will let you only imagine.  I walk slow and oddly and sometimes have to use a walker so when I come here to post I find stimulation in the fact that others judge me upon my ideas, unique opinions and conversation.  The avi I display has a deep meaning of do not judge a book by its cover and she has been told that.  She has body shamed me as well as done her best to judge and degrade me for my religious beliefs boasting she has none so is exempt from criticism.




I want to follow up on this.  I wasn't going to but since Trinity brought it up I will.  Her RA is indeed severe and has disfigured many parts of her body.  When we first met she was very self-conscious of her body as a result.  She was shy, afraid, had no self-confidence, and believed that no man would ever find her attractive.  I did.  

Throughout our relationship it has been a journey wherein I have encouraged her to see that despite her disease she has nothing to be ashamed of.  As a result, over the years, this shy, timid girl with no self-confidence has blossomed into a strong, independent, confident woman who is comfortable with her physical appearance.

There is nothing disrespectful to me about her avi.  Quite the contrary, I see it as an example of how far she has come in developing her self-confidence and overcoming the social stigma associated with disfigurement due to her disease. This is not Trinity's reason for using that avi.  Her reason is what she stated, but this is why *I* support her avi 100% and why there is nothing disrespectful about it.  

As a woman, who is surely aware of the ideals and stereotypes of female beauty that society thrusts upon us through media and advertising, Chris should be standing in applause of Trinity for refusing to allow social conditioning regarding physical appearance to define her.  I deem it shameful for a woman to attempt to force another woman into the stereotypical mold of physical attractiveness.  I find it even more disturbing that it has to be a man who points that out to her.


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any problem with the Avi and in another thread, when you explained the reasons behind it - I applaud it.  It's no more "scandelous" than an avi showing a very low cut off the shoulder top.
> 
> Making fun of a person's body is little more than Jr. High cruelty and it does little to solve the problem.
> 
> I'm not obese and I'm not super thin either, but I've struggled with weight. When I was in my 20's, I had an eating disorder and was pretty thin. Currently I exercise by running - but that is as much for the anti-depressant benefits as for body.   I do know, that when I'm depressed I tend to eat more, not want to do things and have little motivation, and then feel even worse about my body and it turns into a self perpetuating cycle that I always have to fight.  I certainly don't need other people's disgust heaped upon my own - that is demotivating.  I can't imagine I am unique in that either.  So what is there to truly gain by heaping that on fat people?  They know they are fat.  They've probably tried and failed many times at losing weight.  You aren't telling them anything they don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you seem to feel a need to "explain" yourself.  The thread is not about you.  Okay?  The thread is about the problem of obesity in our society.
> 
> Now, do you want to discuss that or continue to behave as if you are in junior high?
Click to expand...



You've pretty much indicated that you are stuck in Jr. High by this response and your utter failure to understand what is being said.


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Anyway, the bottom line is that obesity is NOT beautiful.  There is nothing "beautiful" about it.  You might know a beautiful person who is obese, but it is certainly NOT their obesity that makes them beautiful.  So quit throwing temper tantrums *and grow the fuck up*.



Yes.  That would be a good idea.  Give it a try.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Know what's even less beautiful than obesity? Fit people hating on less-fit people.


----------



## ChrisL

Delta4Embassy said:


> Know what's even less beautiful than obesity? Fit people hating on less-fit people.



Oh well.  I guess you should stay away from threads you don't like.    I guess you'll have to go cry or something.  The fact of the matter is, obesity is NOT beautiful and also moving into the number 1 killer spot of Americans.  Duh.


----------



## ChrisL

BluePhantom said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has bashed anyone, it has been you doing the bashing and then turning around and claiming to be a Christian.  I simply told you that I think it is disrespectful to your husband to run around on a forum in your underwear, and it's weird . . . because it is weird for a married woman who claims to be a Christian to do that shit whether you want to admit that or not.  Sorry if you are a strange . . . person.  Lol.  Sure there is a reason why you keep your face hidden too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Chris, *I* am Trinity's husband and *I *will be the judge of what I find disrespectful, not you. If I had a problem with it do you think I would allow it to continue? You have balls the size of coconuts telling my wife what she can and cannot do on my behalf or what is or is not respectful to me.  I will make that call on my own, thank you very fucking much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, sorry but I'm entitled to MY opinion on such things, and to me that would be VERY disrespectful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you *are *entitled to your opinion...and I am equally as entitled to tell you to shove your opinion up your ass.  I don't care if it would be disrespectful *to you*.  You are not me, thus your opinion becomes totally irrelevant. You know, Chris, you bitch about Christian self-righteousness and rail on those who have the audacity to speak on behalf of God, but here you are in this thread being ever bit as self-righteous and presuming to speak on my behalf.
> 
> Who do you think you are that your own rules don't apply to you?  Did you take masters level course in "behavioral hypocrisy"? I am starting to think you might be able to teach them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I don't care if you don't like MY opinion on this or any other matter.    If I was married, I would NEVER do that to my husband.  That is just how it is.  I'm speaking on my own behalf in that I find it to be disrespectful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "To" me?  What exactly is she doing "to" me, Chris?  She asked my feelings on using it before she did and I said I support her decision completely.  I can assure you that had I been uncomfortable with it, she would not be using it.  How extraordinarily judgmental of you...are you sure you are not a fundamentalist Christian after all?  You sure have similar DNA
Click to expand...


Look, I don't care.  You and your wife are just strangers on the internet.  I have no idea what makes either of you think I even care.  I don't know.  You are not a part of my life.  This is the internet.  I suggest you get a grip.  Tell your wife not to start shit if she doesn't like it returned.  Because that is what will happen.  

I started this thread because I wanted to discuss the problems of obesity in America.  Now, if you don't want to talk about that, I suggest you move on.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any problem with the Avi and in another thread, when you explained the reasons behind it - I applaud it.  It's no more "scandelous" than an avi showing a very low cut off the shoulder top.
> 
> Making fun of a person's body is little more than Jr. High cruelty and it does little to solve the problem.
> 
> I'm not obese and I'm not super thin either, but I've struggled with weight. When I was in my 20's, I had an eating disorder and was pretty thin. Currently I exercise by running - but that is as much for the anti-depressant benefits as for body.   I do know, that when I'm depressed I tend to eat more, not want to do things and have little motivation, and then feel even worse about my body and it turns into a self perpetuating cycle that I always have to fight.  I certainly don't need other people's disgust heaped upon my own - that is demotivating.  I can't imagine I am unique in that either.  So what is there to truly gain by heaping that on fat people?  They know they are fat.  They've probably tried and failed many times at losing weight.  You aren't telling them anything they don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you seem to feel a need to "explain" yourself.  The thread is not about you.  Okay?  The thread is about the problem of obesity in our society.
> 
> Now, do you want to discuss that or continue to behave as if you are in junior high?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've pretty much indicated that you are stuck in Jr. High by this response and your utter failure to understand what is being said.
Click to expand...


Um, I don't think so.  You are the one freaking out and unable to have a logical discussion.   

I want to discuss obesity. I do not find it beautiful.  It is unhealthy horrible thing.  That is all there is to it.  Acknowledging that it is not beautiful or healthy is just honest.  You should try that sometimes.


----------



## ChrisL

I take care of myself and my body.  I'm not the one sitting on the couch letting myself go to shit.  A little chubby is understandable.  When you allow yourself to balloon out to 200/300 pounds or more, then that is inexcusable (unless you are a professional athlete - can't believe I have to clarify this shit for you tards).  You have no one to blame but your stupid self.


----------



## TrinityPower




----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any problem with the Avi and in another thread, when you explained the reasons behind it - I applaud it.  It's no more "scandelous" than an avi showing a very low cut off the shoulder top.
> 
> Making fun of a person's body is little more than Jr. High cruelty and it does little to solve the problem.
> 
> I'm not obese and I'm not super thin either, but I've struggled with weight. When I was in my 20's, I had an eating disorder and was pretty thin. Currently I exercise by running - but that is as much for the anti-depressant benefits as for body.   I do know, that when I'm depressed I tend to eat more, not want to do things and have little motivation, and then feel even worse about my body and it turns into a self perpetuating cycle that I always have to fight.  I certainly don't need other people's disgust heaped upon my own - that is demotivating.  I can't imagine I am unique in that either.  So what is there to truly gain by heaping that on fat people?  They know they are fat.  They've probably tried and failed many times at losing weight.  You aren't telling them anything they don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you seem to feel a need to "explain" yourself.  The thread is not about you.  Okay?  The thread is about the problem of obesity in our society.
> 
> Now, do you want to discuss that or continue to behave as if you are in junior high?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've pretty much indicated that you are stuck in Jr. High by this response and your utter failure to understand what is being said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, I don't think so.  You are the one freaking out and unable to have a logical discussion.
> 
> I want to discuss obesity. I do not find it beautiful.  It is unhealthy horrible thing.  That is all there is to it.  Acknowledging that it is not beautiful or healthy is just honest.  You should try that sometimes.
Click to expand...


Why do you keep saying people are "freaking out" when they are simply disagreeing with you?  Can't you take disagreement?  I've supported many of my posts with sources, and you seem to continually bring it back to "beauty" - something you seem obsessed with even to the point of attacking others's appearance.

No one is denying obesity is a serious health problem.  But I don't hear anyone attacking the apperance of smokers, diabetics, cancer patients etc.  Obesity seems to be a personal target for you.

And I'll go back to what I said earlier - I am sure many of these people don't feel good, are perfectly aware of their appearance, have probably tried and failed many times at diets, so what is your purpose in attacking them implying they are morally "less than" someone like you?  Do you really think it will help them become less obese?  Do you really think stripping a way a person's dignity or ability to feel good about themselves solves anything?


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> I take care of myself and my body.  I'm not the one sitting on the couch letting myself go to shit.  A little chubby is understandable.  When you allow yourself to balloon out to 200/300 pounds or more, then that is inexcusable (unless you are a professional athlete - can't believe I have to clarify this shit for you tards).  You have no one to blame but your stupid self.




Is this one of your "logical" discussion?


----------



## jillian

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any problem with the Avi and in another thread, when you explained the reasons behind it - I applaud it.  It's no more "scandelous" than an avi showing a very low cut off the shoulder top.
> 
> Making fun of a person's body is little more than Jr. High cruelty and it does little to solve the problem.
> 
> I'm not obese and I'm not super thin either, but I've struggled with weight. When I was in my 20's, I had an eating disorder and was pretty thin. Currently I exercise by running - but that is as much for the anti-depressant benefits as for body.   I do know, that when I'm depressed I tend to eat more, not want to do things and have little motivation, and then feel even worse about my body and it turns into a self perpetuating cycle that I always have to fight.  I certainly don't need other people's disgust heaped upon my own - that is demotivating.  I can't imagine I am unique in that either.  So what is there to truly gain by heaping that on fat people?  They know they are fat.  They've probably tried and failed many times at losing weight.  You aren't telling them anything they don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you seem to feel a need to "explain" yourself.  The thread is not about you.  Okay?  The thread is about the problem of obesity in our society.
> 
> Now, do you want to discuss that or continue to behave as if you are in junior high?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've pretty much indicated that you are stuck in Jr. High by this response and your utter failure to understand what is being said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, I don't think so.  You are the one freaking out and unable to have a logical discussion.
> 
> I want to discuss obesity. I do not find it beautiful.  It is unhealthy horrible thing.  That is all there is to it.  Acknowledging that it is not beautiful or healthy is just honest.  You should try that sometimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you keep saying people are "freaking out" when they are simply disagreeing with you?  Can't you take disagreement?  I've supported many of my posts with sources, and you seem to continually bring it back to "beauty" - something you seem obsessed with even to the point of attacking others's appearance.
> 
> No one is denying obesity is a serious health problem.  But I don't hear anyone attacking the apperance of smokers, diabetics, cancer patients etc.  Obesity seems to be a personal target for you.
> 
> And I'll go back to what I said earlier - I am sure many of these people don't feel good, are perfectly aware of their appearance, have probably tried and failed many times at diets, so what is your purpose in attacking them implying they are morally "less than" someone like you?  Do you really think it will help them become less obese?  Do you really think stripping a way a person's dignity or ability to feel good about themselves solves anything?
Click to expand...


why are you still egging her on? lol. 

she's clearly got issues.


----------



## Bonzi

Beauty is in the eye.  There are men that are attracted to or have a fetish for overweight women (and, I'm sure vice versa .... ) 

that being said, being TOO overweight is certainly not healthy.... as an adult, that is your choice -

BUT, as a parent raising a child, I think you should try to keep your child as fit and healthy as possible.  Because as a parent and should want what is best for your child, and it is your responsibility to do what is in their best interests

that's pretty much my thoughts on weight.


----------



## L.K.Eder

i don't even need to read 1 post in this thread to know that is full of protesting fatties. hahahaha


----------



## Bonzi

L.K.Eder said:


> i don't even need to read 1 post in this thread to know that is full of protesting fatties. hahahaha


 
you should read it.  That is not the case....  (well I don't really know that for sure but I know many of the participants are not fat at all... )


----------



## BluePhantom

ChrisL said:


> Look, I don't care.



Well congratulations are in order as you have just self-identified the majority of your problem. You don't care.  What does that say about you?  Furthermore your insistence on attacking Trinity at every opportunity over her avi has generated some foundation for psychoanalysis.  Personally, I find it quite satisfying indeed that you...a fully healthy woman...is threatened by the confident sexuality of a woman who is disfigured. What does that say about your own insecurities?  

Is there a psychiatrist in the house....I think we can write a paper about this one.


----------



## ChrisL

BluePhantom said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look, I don't care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well congratulations are in order as you have just self-identified the majority of your problem. You don't care.  What does that say about you?  Furthermore your insistence on attacking Trinity at every opportunity over her avi has generated some foundation for psychoanalysis.  Personally, I find it quite satisfying indeed that you...a fully healthy woman...is threatened by the confident sexuality of a woman who is disfigured. What does that say about your own insecurities?
> 
> Is there a psychiatrist in the house....I think we can write a paper about this one.
Click to expand...


 

Blah, blah, blah.  You moron.  She came into my thread and started. I'm not threatened by any of you douchebags.  You are just . . . idiots to me.  

Anyways, do you have something to add to the topic?  If not, I would suggest that you fuck off!


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I take care of myself and my body.  I'm not the one sitting on the couch letting myself go to shit.  A little chubby is understandable.  When you allow yourself to balloon out to 200/300 pounds or more, then that is inexcusable (unless you are a professional athlete - can't believe I have to clarify this shit for you tards).  You have no one to blame but your stupid self.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this one of your "logical" discussion?
Click to expand...


It's true.  If you are letting yourself get to 200-300 lbs, then you have some problems.    Probably psychological too.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any problem with the Avi and in another thread, when you explained the reasons behind it - I applaud it.  It's no more "scandelous" than an avi showing a very low cut off the shoulder top.
> 
> Making fun of a person's body is little more than Jr. High cruelty and it does little to solve the problem.
> 
> I'm not obese and I'm not super thin either, but I've struggled with weight. When I was in my 20's, I had an eating disorder and was pretty thin. Currently I exercise by running - but that is as much for the anti-depressant benefits as for body.   I do know, that when I'm depressed I tend to eat more, not want to do things and have little motivation, and then feel even worse about my body and it turns into a self perpetuating cycle that I always have to fight.  I certainly don't need other people's disgust heaped upon my own - that is demotivating.  I can't imagine I am unique in that either.  So what is there to truly gain by heaping that on fat people?  They know they are fat.  They've probably tried and failed many times at losing weight.  You aren't telling them anything they don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you seem to feel a need to "explain" yourself.  The thread is not about you.  Okay?  The thread is about the problem of obesity in our society.
> 
> Now, do you want to discuss that or continue to behave as if you are in junior high?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've pretty much indicated that you are stuck in Jr. High by this response and your utter failure to understand what is being said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, I don't think so.  You are the one freaking out and unable to have a logical discussion.
> 
> I want to discuss obesity. I do not find it beautiful.  It is unhealthy horrible thing.  That is all there is to it.  Acknowledging that it is not beautiful or healthy is just honest.  You should try that sometimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you keep saying people are "freaking out" when they are simply disagreeing with you?  Can't you take disagreement?  I've supported many of my posts with sources, and you seem to continually bring it back to "beauty" - something you seem obsessed with even to the point of attacking others's appearance.
> 
> No one is denying obesity is a serious health problem.  But I don't hear anyone attacking the apperance of smokers, diabetics, cancer patients etc.  Obesity seems to be a personal target for you.
> 
> And I'll go back to what I said earlier - I am sure many of these people don't feel good, are perfectly aware of their appearance, have probably tried and failed many times at diets, so what is your purpose in attacking them implying they are morally "less than" someone like you?  Do you really think it will help them become less obese?  Do you really think stripping a way a person's dignity or ability to feel good about themselves solves anything?
Click to expand...


Apparently, you haven't been reading the posts.  How am I stripping anyone of their dignity?  If you are fat, you know you're fat.  Stop being so stupid and add something of substance instead of your incessant and tiresome whining about my opinions on fat people.  Okay?


----------



## ChrisL

jillian said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any problem with the Avi and in another thread, when you explained the reasons behind it - I applaud it.  It's no more "scandelous" than an avi showing a very low cut off the shoulder top.
> 
> Making fun of a person's body is little more than Jr. High cruelty and it does little to solve the problem.
> 
> I'm not obese and I'm not super thin either, but I've struggled with weight. When I was in my 20's, I had an eating disorder and was pretty thin. Currently I exercise by running - but that is as much for the anti-depressant benefits as for body.   I do know, that when I'm depressed I tend to eat more, not want to do things and have little motivation, and then feel even worse about my body and it turns into a self perpetuating cycle that I always have to fight.  I certainly don't need other people's disgust heaped upon my own - that is demotivating.  I can't imagine I am unique in that either.  So what is there to truly gain by heaping that on fat people?  They know they are fat.  They've probably tried and failed many times at losing weight.  You aren't telling them anything they don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you seem to feel a need to "explain" yourself.  The thread is not about you.  Okay?  The thread is about the problem of obesity in our society.
> 
> Now, do you want to discuss that or continue to behave as if you are in junior high?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've pretty much indicated that you are stuck in Jr. High by this response and your utter failure to understand what is being said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, I don't think so.  You are the one freaking out and unable to have a logical discussion.
> 
> I want to discuss obesity. I do not find it beautiful.  It is unhealthy horrible thing.  That is all there is to it.  Acknowledging that it is not beautiful or healthy is just honest.  You should try that sometimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you keep saying people are "freaking out" when they are simply disagreeing with you?  Can't you take disagreement?  I've supported many of my posts with sources, and you seem to continually bring it back to "beauty" - something you seem obsessed with even to the point of attacking others's appearance.
> 
> No one is denying obesity is a serious health problem.  But I don't hear anyone attacking the apperance of smokers, diabetics, cancer patients etc.  Obesity seems to be a personal target for you.
> 
> And I'll go back to what I said earlier - I am sure many of these people don't feel good, are perfectly aware of their appearance, have probably tried and failed many times at diets, so what is your purpose in attacking them implying they are morally "less than" someone like you?  Do you really think it will help them become less obese?  Do you really think stripping a way a person's dignity or ability to feel good about themselves solves anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why are you still egging her on? lol.
> 
> she's clearly got issues.
Click to expand...


I've got issues?  You are the ones arguing with the facts here, not me.    I simply started a thread and you apparently take offense. Well, I'm sorry about that, but you need to stop lying to yourself and face the facts of life.  Obesity is NOT attractive.  Obese is not something anyone should strive to be.  No kid says "I want to be obesie when I grow up."  Lol.  Now, you need to stop throwing a tantrum and deal with the facts.


----------



## ChrisL

The fact of the matter is, you need to get off the couch and do something and stop eating so MUCH junk.  Sorry, people are NOT going to think you look "hot" in your bikini with all of your fat rolls.  No, we don't have to accept that you don't want to work at looking and feeling better and just expect people to think that you are "beautiful."  There is nothing beautiful about obesity.  

Like I said earlier, there might be some "beautiful" people that are obese, but their obesity is NOT what makes them "attractive."  Now, deal with reality, wimps.  Buck up, get off your arse and start at least TRYING.  

There is nothing admirable about sitting on the couch eating junk and telling everyone that your excess body fat is beautiful.


----------



## ChrisL

Now, you bunch of sensitive little twits, here are some more facts for you to chew on.  Lol.  Pun intended.   

Type 2 Diabetes and Kids: The Growing Epidemic

*Can children get type 2 diabetes?*

Type 2 diabetes used to be practically unheard of in people under 30. That explains the other common name for the disease: adult-onset diabetes. Not long ago, almost all children with diabetes suffered from the type 1 form of the disease, which means their bodies couldn't produce enough insulin. And type 2 diabetes, in which the pancreas may produce normal insulin levels but cells become resistant to it, typically took decades to develop.

But type 2 diabetes isn't just for adults anymore. The number of children and adolescents with the condition (most of whom are diagnosed in their early teens) has skyrocketed within the last 20 years, prompting the journal Diabetes Care to call it an "emerging epidemic." While type 1 diabetes is still more prevalent among children nationwide, experts estimate that type 2 diabetes has grown from less than 5 percent in 1994 to about 20 percent of all newly diagnosed cases of the disease among youth in more recent years.

Because young children who are obese are more likely to become diabetic when they're older, experts are paying particular attention to how much -- or how little -- pre-adolescents eat and exercise. Disease researchers at the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) made the prediction that one in three children born in the United States in 2000 will likely develop type 2 diabetes sometime in their lifetime unless they get more exercise and improve their diets. The prediction was especially serious for Latino children. Without changes in diet and exercise, their odds of developing diabetes as they grow older was about 50-50.

Type 2 is not usually as life-threatening or dramatic as type 1 at the time of diagnosis, but it does increase the likelihood that children may develop serious long-term complications such as blindness, kidney disease, and heart disease. If untreated, the child may also eventually develop circulatory problems severe enough to require amputation of limbs.

With proper medical treatment and a self-care program that incorporates exercise, glucose monitoring, and nutrition, however, your child can likely keep his or her blood sugar under control and avoid serious complications.

*Which children are at risk for type 2 diabetes?*

More than 80 percent of all children and adolescents with type 2 diabetes are overweight, and about 40 percent are clinically obese. Indeed, researchers suspect that increases in obesity among young people is driving the new epidemic.

There has long been a statistical link between obesity and type 2 diabetes, but exactly why millions of overweight people develop type 2 diabetes has long been a medical mystery. Scientists have found that certain fat cells are metabolically active and secrete chemicals that raise inflammation levels in the body and contribute to increased fat in the liver, which is a risk factor for insulin resistance -- a precursor to type 2 diabetes.

Other studies have suggested that the type of obesity -- or where you store your fat -- may make a difference as well. Those who store it around the middle (the so-called apple shape) as deep belly fat are at higher risk of developing diabetes. Some experts believe that high-carbohydrate, low-fiber diets are part of the problem. Finally, because exercise makes your body's muscle cells more sensitive to insulin, a sedentary lifestyle is a risk factor. If your child rarely plays outside or exercises, then, he or she may be at greater risk of the disease.


----------



## TrinityPower

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any problem with the Avi and in another thread, when you explained the reasons behind it - I applaud it.  It's no more "scandelous" than an avi showing a very low cut off the shoulder top.
> 
> Making fun of a person's body is little more than Jr. High cruelty and it does little to solve the problem.
> 
> I'm not obese and I'm not super thin either, but I've struggled with weight. When I was in my 20's, I had an eating disorder and was pretty thin. Currently I exercise by running - but that is as much for the anti-depressant benefits as for body.   I do know, that when I'm depressed I tend to eat more, not want to do things and have little motivation, and then feel even worse about my body and it turns into a self perpetuating cycle that I always have to fight.  I certainly don't need other people's disgust heaped upon my own - that is demotivating.  I can't imagine I am unique in that either.  So what is there to truly gain by heaping that on fat people?  They know they are fat.  They've probably tried and failed many times at losing weight.  You aren't telling them anything they don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you seem to feel a need to "explain" yourself.  The thread is not about you.  Okay?  The thread is about the problem of obesity in our society.
> 
> Now, do you want to discuss that or continue to behave as if you are in junior high?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've pretty much indicated that you are stuck in Jr. High by this response and your utter failure to understand what is being said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, I don't think so.  You are the one freaking out and unable to have a logical discussion.
> 
> I want to discuss obesity. I do not find it beautiful.  It is unhealthy horrible thing.  That is all there is to it.  Acknowledging that it is not beautiful or healthy is just honest.  You should try that sometimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you keep saying people are "freaking out" when they are simply disagreeing with you?  Can't you take disagreement?  I've supported many of my posts with sources, and you seem to continually bring it back to "beauty" - something you seem obsessed with even to the point of attacking others's appearance.
> 
> No one is denying obesity is a serious health problem.  But I don't hear anyone attacking the apperance of smokers, diabetics, cancer patients etc.  Obesity seems to be a personal target for you.
> 
> And I'll go back to what I said earlier - I am sure many of these people don't feel good, are perfectly aware of their appearance, have probably tried and failed many times at diets, so what is your purpose in attacking them implying they are morally "less than" someone like you?  Do you really think it will help them become less obese?  Do you really think stripping a way a person's dignity or ability to feel good about themselves solves anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently, you haven't been reading the posts.  How am I stripping anyone of their dignity?  If you are fat, you know you're fat.  Stop being so stupid and add something of substance instead of your incessant and tiresome whining about my opinions on fat people.  Okay?
Click to expand...


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any problem with the Avi and in another thread, when you explained the reasons behind it - I applaud it.  It's no more "scandelous" than an avi showing a very low cut off the shoulder top.
> 
> Making fun of a person's body is little more than Jr. High cruelty and it does little to solve the problem.
> 
> I'm not obese and I'm not super thin either, but I've struggled with weight. When I was in my 20's, I had an eating disorder and was pretty thin. Currently I exercise by running - but that is as much for the anti-depressant benefits as for body.   I do know, that when I'm depressed I tend to eat more, not want to do things and have little motivation, and then feel even worse about my body and it turns into a self perpetuating cycle that I always have to fight.  I certainly don't need other people's disgust heaped upon my own - that is demotivating.  I can't imagine I am unique in that either.  So what is there to truly gain by heaping that on fat people?  They know they are fat.  They've probably tried and failed many times at losing weight.  You aren't telling them anything they don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you seem to feel a need to "explain" yourself.  The thread is not about you.  Okay?  The thread is about the problem of obesity in our society.
> 
> Now, do you want to discuss that or continue to behave as if you are in junior high?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've pretty much indicated that you are stuck in Jr. High by this response and your utter failure to understand what is being said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, I don't think so.  You are the one freaking out and unable to have a logical discussion.
> 
> I want to discuss obesity. I do not find it beautiful.  It is unhealthy horrible thing.  That is all there is to it.  Acknowledging that it is not beautiful or healthy is just honest.  You should try that sometimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you keep saying people are "freaking out" when they are simply disagreeing with you?  Can't you take disagreement?  I've supported many of my posts with sources, and you seem to continually bring it back to "beauty" - something you seem obsessed with even to the point of attacking others's appearance.
> 
> No one is denying obesity is a serious health problem.  But I don't hear anyone attacking the apperance of smokers, diabetics, cancer patients etc.  Obesity seems to be a personal target for you.
> 
> And I'll go back to what I said earlier - I am sure many of these people don't feel good, are perfectly aware of their appearance, have probably tried and failed many times at diets, so what is your purpose in attacking them implying they are morally "less than" someone like you?  Do you really think it will help them become less obese?  Do you really think stripping a way a person's dignity or ability to feel good about themselves solves anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently, you haven't been reading the posts.  How am I stripping anyone of their dignity?  If you are fat, you know you're fat.  Stop being so stupid and add something of substance instead of your incessant and tiresome whining about my opinions on fat people.  Okay?
Click to expand...


Apparently you can't tolerate different opinions, if resorting to childish insults is any indication of your ability to carry on a discussion.
Serious obesity - what it seems you're talkig about, what is often referred to as "morbid obesity" - is as much a psychiatric problem as anorexia and bulimia.


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> The fact of the matter is, you need to get off the couch and do something and stop eating so MUCH junk.  Sorry, people are NOT going to think you look "hot" in your bikini with all of your fat rolls.  No, we don't have to accept that you don't want to work at looking and feeling better and just expect people to think that you are "beautiful."  There is nothing beautiful about obesity.
> 
> Like I said earlier, there might be some "beautiful" people that are obese, but their obesity is NOT what makes them "attractive."  Now, deal with reality, wimps.  Buck up, get off your arse and start at least TRYING.
> 
> *There is nothing admirable about sitting on the couch eating junk and telling everyone that your excess body fat is beautiful.*



There is nothing wrong with trying to have a good self image.


----------



## Mac1958

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I take care of myself and my body.  I'm not the one sitting on the couch letting myself go to shit.  A little chubby is understandable.  When you allow yourself to balloon out to 200/300 pounds or more, then that is inexcusable (unless you are a professional athlete - can't believe I have to clarify this shit for you tards).  You have no one to blame but your stupid self.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this one of your "logical" discussion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's true.  If you are letting yourself get to 200-300 lbs, then you have some problems.    Probably psychological too.
Click to expand...

It gets worse when they "celebrate" their problems.  People who choose not take care of themselves are unhealthy and selfish.  

When others ignore the problems of the obese, they are in effect enabling them.

The same holds true in other areas of life as well.
.


----------



## Coyote

Mac1958 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I take care of myself and my body.  I'm not the one sitting on the couch letting myself go to shit.  A little chubby is understandable.  When you allow yourself to balloon out to 200/300 pounds or more, then that is inexcusable (unless you are a professional athlete - can't believe I have to clarify this shit for you tards).  You have no one to blame but your stupid self.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this one of your "logical" discussion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's true.  If you are letting yourself get to 200-300 lbs, then you have some problems.    Probably psychological too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It gets worse when they "celebrate" their problems.  People who choose not take care of themselves are unhealthy and selfish.
> 
> When others ignore the problems of the obese, they are in effect enabling them.
> 
> The same holds true in other areas of life as well.
> .
Click to expand...


If ignoring it is "enablling it" - then what do you suggest people do?


----------



## Mac1958

Coyote said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I take care of myself and my body.  I'm not the one sitting on the couch letting myself go to shit.  A little chubby is understandable.  When you allow yourself to balloon out to 200/300 pounds or more, then that is inexcusable (unless you are a professional athlete - can't believe I have to clarify this shit for you tards).  You have no one to blame but your stupid self.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this one of your "logical" discussion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's true.  If you are letting yourself get to 200-300 lbs, then you have some problems.    Probably psychological too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It gets worse when they "celebrate" their problems.  People who choose not take care of themselves are unhealthy and selfish.
> 
> When others ignore the problems of the obese, they are in effect enabling them.
> 
> The same holds true in other areas of life as well.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If ignoring it is "enablling it" - then what do you suggest people do?
Click to expand...

Be honest about it.  With themselves and others.
.


----------



## Alex.

Bullying and shaming never works, it only sows seeds of hate for the bully and self loathing fro the victim.

*"Fat Shaming’ is Dangerous*

 Whilst bullying and negative portrayals of overweight people are often overlooked or implicitly condoned on the grounds that ‘it might help them to lose weight’, you probably need only look back to your school days for examples of bullying crushing confidence and isolating people.

 An analysis by the Centre for Advancing Health (link is external) indicated that high school students who believed themselves to be overweight were much more likely than their classmates to suffer from depression or to attempt suicide."

What's Wrong With 'Fat Shaming?'

Thinking that making a person feel like poorly about themselves is helping is just an excuse for being a prick.


----------



## Coyote

Mac1958 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I take care of myself and my body.  I'm not the one sitting on the couch letting myself go to shit.  A little chubby is understandable.  When you allow yourself to balloon out to 200/300 pounds or more, then that is inexcusable (unless you are a professional athlete - can't believe I have to clarify this shit for you tards).  You have no one to blame but your stupid self.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this one of your "logical" discussion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's true.  If you are letting yourself get to 200-300 lbs, then you have some problems.    Probably psychological too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It gets worse when they "celebrate" their problems.  People who choose not take care of themselves are unhealthy and selfish.
> 
> When others ignore the problems of the obese, they are in effect enabling them.
> 
> The same holds true in other areas of life as well.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If ignoring it is "enablling it" - then what do you suggest people do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be honest about it.  With themselves and others.
> .
Click to expand...


In what way?  Carry a sign saying "I'm a fat lazy pig"?  Where a tshirt saying "kick me, I'm a fattie"?  They know what their health problems are, they are the ones who suffer from them.  I don't see why they need to somehow publically humiliate themselves - on top of what is already directed  on them from a culture that obsesses on thin and beauty.


----------



## Mac1958

Coyote said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this one of your "logical" discussion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's true.  If you are letting yourself get to 200-300 lbs, then you have some problems.    Probably psychological too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It gets worse when they "celebrate" their problems.  People who choose not take care of themselves are unhealthy and selfish.
> 
> When others ignore the problems of the obese, they are in effect enabling them.
> 
> The same holds true in other areas of life as well.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If ignoring it is "enablling it" - then what do you suggest people do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be honest about it.  With themselves and others.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In what way?  Carry a sign saying "I'm a fat lazy pig"?  Where a tshirt saying "kick me, I'm a fattie"?  They know what their health problems are, they are the ones who suffer from them.  I don't see why they need to somehow publically humiliate themselves - on top of what is already directed  on them from a culture that obsesses on thin and beauty.
Click to expand...

No doubt we have this bizarre fixation on thinness that makes things worse, agreed.  I'm just saying that, rather than pretend there's nothing wrong with being obese and that people should be proud to be obese, we should do everything we can to encourage healthy lifestyles.

If a person has convinced themselves that they're perfectly fine being obese, they're hurting themselves and their loved ones.

And if you also feel that our society can be childish and nasty when it comes to making fun of obese people,and that that makes it tougher, yeah, you're correct there, too.
.


----------



## Diana1180

Obese people know they are obese..and they know its unhealthy.  THey dont need people throwing it in their faces that they need to lose weight.  Trust me, they know.  Its not just a physical thing..its a mental thing too.  Are there some people that just eat bad food and dont care?  Yes, of course.  BUt in this day and age there are the majority who would love to be skinny.  Its not as easy as most may think to lose 200+ pounds.  Sure, eat healthy and excersize.  Ok, but when your weight makes it hard to breathe or your knees wont support your weight to get on a treadmill...thats hard.  WHen you dont make enough to join a gym or get a personal trainer or dietician....thats hard. Eating right gets you halfway there....but you have to move.  THen it becomes emotional and you spiral downhill.  Hence, emotional eating. It can be vicious cycle.  I am not saying it cant be done but when you dont have a good support system and you dont know what to do...its damn hard.

I was 265 pounds, pre-diabetic, blood pressure issues and have a thyroid disease.  I tried every diet and excersize plan in the book.  THe only thing that helped was surgery.  And you know what?  100 lbs gone and wearing a size 6,  I am STILL considered "overweight" by todays standards.

If I didnt know I was so awesome as I am now....still being overweight could probably send me into a mental tailspin of eating and depression.  Vicious cycle.


----------



## ChrisL

Mac1958 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's true.  If you are letting yourself get to 200-300 lbs, then you have some problems.    Probably psychological too.
> 
> 
> 
> It gets worse when they "celebrate" their problems.  People who choose not take care of themselves are unhealthy and selfish.
> 
> When others ignore the problems of the obese, they are in effect enabling them.
> 
> The same holds true in other areas of life as well.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If ignoring it is "enablling it" - then what do you suggest people do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be honest about it.  With themselves and others.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In what way?  Carry a sign saying "I'm a fat lazy pig"?  Where a tshirt saying "kick me, I'm a fattie"?  They know what their health problems are, they are the ones who suffer from them.  I don't see why they need to somehow publically humiliate themselves - on top of what is already directed  on them from a culture that obsesses on thin and beauty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No doubt we have this bizarre fixation on thinness that makes things worse, agreed.  I'm just saying that, rather than pretend there's nothing wrong with being obese and that people should be proud to be obese, we should do everything we can to encourage healthy lifestyles.
> 
> If a person has convinced themselves that they're perfectly fine being obese, they're hurting themselves and their loved ones.
> 
> And if you also feel that our society can be childish and nasty when it comes to making fun of obese people,and that that makes it tougher, yeah, you're correct there, too.
> .
Click to expand...


This.  I totally agree with this.  Obviously people are upset and think of it as a form of "discrimination" which is ridiculous.  It is a problem here in this country, and there are groups of people who are part of a "fat acceptance movement" where they try to convince people that they are "healthy" at 200 and 300 pounds and when they are WAY over their ideal weight for their height and build.  The woman I quoted in my OP is one of those who is involved with this "fat acceptance movement."


----------



## ChrisL

Diana1180 said:


> Obese people know they are obese..and they know its unhealthy.  THey dont need people throwing it in their faces that they need to lose weight.  Trust me, they know.  Its not just a physical thing..its a mental thing too.  Are there some people that just eat bad food and dont care?  Yes, of course.  BUt in this day and age there are the majority who would love to be skinny.  Its not as easy as most may think to lose 200+ pounds.  Sure, eat healthy and excersize.  Ok, but when your weight makes it hard to breathe or your knees wont support your weight to get on a treadmill...thats hard.  WHen you dont make enough to join a gym or get a personal trainer or dietician....thats hard. Eating right gets you halfway there....but you have to move.  THen it becomes emotional and you spiral downhill.  Hence, emotional eating. It can be vicious cycle.  I am not saying it cant be done but when you dont have a good support system and you dont know what to do...its damn hard.
> 
> I was 265 pounds, pre-diabetic, blood pressure issues and have a thyroid disease.  I tried every diet and excersize plan in the book.  THe only thing that helped was surgery.  And you know what?  100 lbs gone and wearing a size 6,  I am STILL considered "overweight" by todays standards.
> 
> If I didnt know I was so awesome as I am now....still being overweight could probably send me into a mental tailspin of eating and depression.  Vicious cycle.



Congratulations!  That is awesome and you feel better and you look better too.  

If people knew, then why is it STILL such a problem?  If people know, why overeat and ignore your health to begin with?  A lot of people who are now obese adults (and which will be the case more so in the future with obesity affecting our children the way it is) have been obese since they were children/teenagers is one reason why it is so difficult for them.  It is very hard to break old habits.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this one of your "logical" discussion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's true.  If you are letting yourself get to 200-300 lbs, then you have some problems.    Probably psychological too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It gets worse when they "celebrate" their problems.  People who choose not take care of themselves are unhealthy and selfish.
> 
> When others ignore the problems of the obese, they are in effect enabling them.
> 
> The same holds true in other areas of life as well.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If ignoring it is "enablling it" - then what do you suggest people do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be honest about it.  With themselves and others.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In what way?  Carry a sign saying "I'm a fat lazy pig"?  Where a tshirt saying "kick me, I'm a fattie"?  They know what their health problems are, they are the ones who suffer from them.  I don't see why they need to somehow publically humiliate themselves - on top of what is already directed  on them from a culture that obsesses on thin and beauty.
Click to expand...


Treat it the same as you do smoking or alcoholism or any other bad habit!  Why do you see overeating and lack of exercise as any less of a bad habit than smoking or drug abuse?


----------



## Alex.

Diana1180 said:


> Obese people know they are obese..and they know its unhealthy.  THey dont need people throwing it in their faces that they need to lose weight.  Trust me, they know.  Its not just a physical thing..its a mental thing too.  Are there some people that just eat bad food and dont care?  Yes, of course.  BUt in this day and age there are the majority who would love to be skinny.  Its not as easy as most may think to lose 200+ pounds.  Sure, eat healthy and excersize.  Ok, but when your weight makes it hard to breathe or your knees wont support your weight to get on a treadmill...thats hard.  WHen you dont make enough to join a gym or get a personal trainer or dietician....thats hard. Eating right gets you halfway there....but you have to move.  THen it becomes emotional and you spiral downhill.  Hence, emotional eating. It can be vicious cycle.  I am not saying it cant be done but when you dont have a good support system and you dont know what to do...its damn hard.
> 
> I was 265 pounds, pre-diabetic, blood pressure issues and have a thyroid disease.  I tried every diet and excersize plan in the book.  THe only thing that helped was surgery.  And you know what?  100 lbs gone and wearing a size 6,  I am STILL considered "overweight" by todays standards.
> 
> If I didnt know I was so awesome as I am now....still being overweight could probably send me into a mental tailspin of eating and depression.  Vicious cycle.



Diana1180: " THen it becomes emotional and you spiral downhill.  Hence, emotional eating. It can be vicious cycle.  I am not saying it cant be done but when you dont have a good support system and you dont know what to do...its damn hard."

^^^
This is one very good reason a person does not need  unsolicited comments putting them down about how they look. The internal struggle, the tug of war, the despair when  a person fails is enough. Respect for the person and care for what comes out of one's mouth is the order of the day, not just how much one person can cause another to feel worse about their situation than they may already feel. No I am not obese and do not have these issues in my life all I have to do is look into the eyes of someone having  hard time and see the what they are going through.


----------



## Diana1180

Alex. said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obese people know they are obese..and they know its unhealthy.  THey dont need people throwing it in their faces that they need to lose weight.  Trust me, they know.  Its not just a physical thing..its a mental thing too.  Are there some people that just eat bad food and dont care?  Yes, of course.  BUt in this day and age there are the majority who would love to be skinny.  Its not as easy as most may think to lose 200+ pounds.  Sure, eat healthy and excersize.  Ok, but when your weight makes it hard to breathe or your knees wont support your weight to get on a treadmill...thats hard.  WHen you dont make enough to join a gym or get a personal trainer or dietician....thats hard. Eating right gets you halfway there....but you have to move.  THen it becomes emotional and you spiral downhill.  Hence, emotional eating. It can be vicious cycle.  I am not saying it cant be done but when you dont have a good support system and you dont know what to do...its damn hard.
> 
> I was 265 pounds, pre-diabetic, blood pressure issues and have a thyroid disease.  I tried every diet and excersize plan in the book.  THe only thing that helped was surgery.  And you know what?  100 lbs gone and wearing a size 6,  I am STILL considered "overweight" by todays standards.
> 
> If I didnt know I was so awesome as I am now....still being overweight could probably send me into a mental tailspin of eating and depression.  Vicious cycle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diana1180: " THen it becomes emotional and you spiral downhill.  Hence, emotional eating. It can be vicious cycle.  I am not saying it cant be done but when you dont have a good support system and you dont know what to do...its damn hard."
> 
> ^^^
> This is one very good reason a person does not need  unsolicited comments putting them down about how they look. The internal struggle, the tug of war, the despair when  a person fails is enough. Respect for the person and care for what comes out of one's mouth is the order of the day, not just how much one person can cause another to feel worse about their situation than they may already feel. No I am not obese and do not have these issues in my life all I have to do is look into the eyes of someone having  hard time and see the what they are going through.
Click to expand...

 
Empathy and understanding is a quality that is lacking in this day and age.

Thank you,


----------



## Diana1180

ChrisL said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obese people know they are obese..and they know its unhealthy.  THey dont need people throwing it in their faces that they need to lose weight.  Trust me, they know.  Its not just a physical thing..its a mental thing too.  Are there some people that just eat bad food and dont care?  Yes, of course.  BUt in this day and age there are the majority who would love to be skinny.  Its not as easy as most may think to lose 200+ pounds.  Sure, eat healthy and excersize.  Ok, but when your weight makes it hard to breathe or your knees wont support your weight to get on a treadmill...thats hard.  WHen you dont make enough to join a gym or get a personal trainer or dietician....thats hard. Eating right gets you halfway there....but you have to move.  THen it becomes emotional and you spiral downhill.  Hence, emotional eating. It can be vicious cycle.  I am not saying it cant be done but when you dont have a good support system and you dont know what to do...its damn hard.
> 
> I was 265 pounds, pre-diabetic, blood pressure issues and have a thyroid disease.  I tried every diet and excersize plan in the book.  THe only thing that helped was surgery.  And you know what?  100 lbs gone and wearing a size 6,  I am STILL considered "overweight" by todays standards.
> 
> If I didnt know I was so awesome as I am now....still being overweight could probably send me into a mental tailspin of eating and depression.  Vicious cycle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!  That is awesome and you feel better and you look better too.
> 
> If people knew, then why is it STILL such a problem?  If people know, why overeat and ignore your health to begin with?  A lot of people who are now obese adults (and which will be the case more so in the future with obesity affecting our children the way it is) have been obese since they were children/teenagers is one reason why it is so difficult for them.  It is very hard to break old habits.
Click to expand...

 
How do you know I look better?  Healithier? yes.  But I never had self esteem issues being overweight.  I was happy.  I did it because my father died of diabetes and I couldnt do that to my daughter at a young age  ANd I explained why it is still a problem.  Yes, there are people out there that dont care..and that is their problem.

I was lucky enough to have health insurance that covered the operation.  Did it cover the $20k hospital bills I had afterward because I was int he hosital for 4 months because of complications due to that surgery?  No.  But I am also lucky enough to have a support system that helped me with my daughter..and a job that let me work from my hospital bed so I didnt lose it.  Not everyone has that.


----------



## Alex.

Diana1180 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obese people know they are obese..and they know its unhealthy.  THey dont need people throwing it in their faces that they need to lose weight.  Trust me, they know.  Its not just a physical thing..its a mental thing too.  Are there some people that just eat bad food and dont care?  Yes, of course.  BUt in this day and age there are the majority who would love to be skinny.  Its not as easy as most may think to lose 200+ pounds.  Sure, eat healthy and excersize.  Ok, but when your weight makes it hard to breathe or your knees wont support your weight to get on a treadmill...thats hard.  WHen you dont make enough to join a gym or get a personal trainer or dietician....thats hard. Eating right gets you halfway there....but you have to move.  THen it becomes emotional and you spiral downhill.  Hence, emotional eating. It can be vicious cycle.  I am not saying it cant be done but when you dont have a good support system and you dont know what to do...its damn hard.
> 
> I was 265 pounds, pre-diabetic, blood pressure issues and have a thyroid disease.  I tried every diet and excersize plan in the book.  THe only thing that helped was surgery.  And you know what?  100 lbs gone and wearing a size 6,  I am STILL considered "overweight" by todays standards.
> 
> If I didnt know I was so awesome as I am now....still being overweight could probably send me into a mental tailspin of eating and depression.  Vicious cycle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diana1180: " THen it becomes emotional and you spiral downhill.  Hence, emotional eating. It can be vicious cycle.  I am not saying it cant be done but when you dont have a good support system and you dont know what to do...its damn hard."
> 
> ^^^
> This is one very good reason a person does not need  unsolicited comments putting them down about how they look. The internal struggle, the tug of war, the despair when  a person fails is enough. Respect for the person and care for what comes out of one's mouth is the order of the day, not just how much one person can cause another to feel worse about their situation than they may already feel. No I am not obese and do not have these issues in my life all I have to do is look into the eyes of someone having  hard time and see the what they are going through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Empathy and understanding is a quality that is lacking in this day and age.
> 
> Thank you,
Click to expand...

You are welcome.

No one really knows how far a smile can go when someone else is going through a tough time.


----------



## nelliemiles

It is actually not beautiful. We should try having proper diet and a perfect weight and body.


----------



## Handond

Most people who are overweight/obese have been so since childhood, so it's something they're used- and probably feel they can't change, or are embarrassed about the idea of attempting to lose weight and not being able to do so. The weight may also be due to a medical condition, such as diabetes, a thyroid condition or as a side effect of some medication. Take that into account before discussing weight loss with anyone. 
To help individuals lose weight, more than motivation is needed. A support system is essential as is being taught how to live healthier.


----------



## ChrisL

Handond said:


> Most people who are overweight/obese have been so since childhood, so it's something they're used- and probably feel they can't change, or are embarrassed about the idea of attempting to lose weight and not being able to do so. The weight may also be due to a medical condition, such as diabetes, a thyroid condition or as a side effect of some medication. Take that into account before discussing weight loss with anyone.
> To help individuals lose weight, more than motivation is needed. A support system is essential as is being taught how to live healthier.



Agreed.  However, this thread was started because of some plus sized model trying to convince young girls that being fat is beautiful and okay.  It's really not.


----------



## ChrisL

This thread is almost 2 years old BTW.  Boy did I get a snarky attitude or what?    Oh well, you get what you give I suppose.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obese people know they are obese..and they know its unhealthy.  THey dont need people throwing it in their faces that they need to lose weight.  Trust me, they know.  Its not just a physical thing..its a mental thing too.  Are there some people that just eat bad food and dont care?  Yes, of course.  BUt in this day and age there are the majority who would love to be skinny.  Its not as easy as most may think to lose 200+ pounds.  Sure, eat healthy and excersize.  Ok, but when your weight makes it hard to breathe or your knees wont support your weight to get on a treadmill...thats hard.  WHen you dont make enough to join a gym or get a personal trainer or dietician....thats hard. Eating right gets you halfway there....but you have to move.  THen it becomes emotional and you spiral downhill.  Hence, emotional eating. It can be vicious cycle.  I am not saying it cant be done but when you dont have a good support system and you dont know what to do...its damn hard.
> 
> I was 265 pounds, pre-diabetic, blood pressure issues and have a thyroid disease.  I tried every diet and excersize plan in the book.  THe only thing that helped was surgery.  And you know what?  100 lbs gone and wearing a size 6,  I am STILL considered "overweight" by todays standards.
> 
> If I didnt know I was so awesome as I am now....still being overweight could probably send me into a mental tailspin of eating and depression.  Vicious cycle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diana1180: " THen it becomes emotional and you spiral downhill.  Hence, emotional eating. It can be vicious cycle.  I am not saying it cant be done but when you dont have a good support system and you dont know what to do...its damn hard."
> 
> ^^^
> This is one very good reason a person does not need  unsolicited comments putting them down about how they look. The internal struggle, the tug of war, the despair when  a person fails is enough. Respect for the person and care for what comes out of one's mouth is the order of the day, not just how much one person can cause another to feel worse about their situation than they may already feel. No I am not obese and do not have these issues in my life all I have to do is look into the eyes of someone having  hard time and see the what they are going through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Empathy and understanding is a quality that is lacking in this day and age.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are welcome.
> 
> No one really knows how far a smile can go when someone else is going through a tough time.
Click to expand...


Thank God this nincompoop was banned.  What lies.  I'll bet he would NEVER date a fat woman.  He would brag about how he dates "models" (yeah right - ROFL).


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obese people know they are obese..and they know its unhealthy.  THey dont need people throwing it in their faces that they need to lose weight.  Trust me, they know.  Its not just a physical thing..its a mental thing too.  Are there some people that just eat bad food and dont care?  Yes, of course.  BUt in this day and age there are the majority who would love to be skinny.  Its not as easy as most may think to lose 200+ pounds.  Sure, eat healthy and excersize.  Ok, but when your weight makes it hard to breathe or your knees wont support your weight to get on a treadmill...thats hard.  WHen you dont make enough to join a gym or get a personal trainer or dietician....thats hard. Eating right gets you halfway there....but you have to move.  THen it becomes emotional and you spiral downhill.  Hence, emotional eating. It can be vicious cycle.  I am not saying it cant be done but when you dont have a good support system and you dont know what to do...its damn hard.
> 
> I was 265 pounds, pre-diabetic, blood pressure issues and have a thyroid disease.  I tried every diet and excersize plan in the book.  THe only thing that helped was surgery.  And you know what?  100 lbs gone and wearing a size 6,  I am STILL considered "overweight" by todays standards.
> 
> If I didnt know I was so awesome as I am now....still being overweight could probably send me into a mental tailspin of eating and depression.  Vicious cycle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diana1180: " THen it becomes emotional and you spiral downhill.  Hence, emotional eating. It can be vicious cycle.  I am not saying it cant be done but when you dont have a good support system and you dont know what to do...its damn hard."
> 
> ^^^
> This is one very good reason a person does not need  unsolicited comments putting them down about how they look. The internal struggle, the tug of war, the despair when  a person fails is enough. Respect for the person and care for what comes out of one's mouth is the order of the day, not just how much one person can cause another to feel worse about their situation than they may already feel. No I am not obese and do not have these issues in my life all I have to do is look into the eyes of someone having  hard time and see the what they are going through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Empathy and understanding is a quality that is lacking in this day and age.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are welcome.
> 
> No one really knows how far a smile can go when someone else is going through a tough time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank God this nincompoop was banned.  What lies.  I'll bet he would NEVER date a fat woman.  He would brag about how he dates "models" (yeah right - ROFL).
Click to expand...

My dad thinks Justin Verlander is crazy if he marries Kate Upton because she posed almost and practically nude on the cover of a magazine. I try to explain she not a whore she's a model. He can't get the difference. Would you like it if your partner posed nude? I'll tell him your reply


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obese people know they are obese..and they know its unhealthy.  THey dont need people throwing it in their faces that they need to lose weight.  Trust me, they know.  Its not just a physical thing..its a mental thing too.  Are there some people that just eat bad food and dont care?  Yes, of course.  BUt in this day and age there are the majority who would love to be skinny.  Its not as easy as most may think to lose 200+ pounds.  Sure, eat healthy and excersize.  Ok, but when your weight makes it hard to breathe or your knees wont support your weight to get on a treadmill...thats hard.  WHen you dont make enough to join a gym or get a personal trainer or dietician....thats hard. Eating right gets you halfway there....but you have to move.  THen it becomes emotional and you spiral downhill.  Hence, emotional eating. It can be vicious cycle.  I am not saying it cant be done but when you dont have a good support system and you dont know what to do...its damn hard.
> 
> I was 265 pounds, pre-diabetic, blood pressure issues and have a thyroid disease.  I tried every diet and excersize plan in the book.  THe only thing that helped was surgery.  And you know what?  100 lbs gone and wearing a size 6,  I am STILL considered "overweight" by todays standards.
> 
> If I didnt know I was so awesome as I am now....still being overweight could probably send me into a mental tailspin of eating and depression.  Vicious cycle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diana1180: " THen it becomes emotional and you spiral downhill.  Hence, emotional eating. It can be vicious cycle.  I am not saying it cant be done but when you dont have a good support system and you dont know what to do...its damn hard."
> 
> ^^^
> This is one very good reason a person does not need  unsolicited comments putting them down about how they look. The internal struggle, the tug of war, the despair when  a person fails is enough. Respect for the person and care for what comes out of one's mouth is the order of the day, not just how much one person can cause another to feel worse about their situation than they may already feel. No I am not obese and do not have these issues in my life all I have to do is look into the eyes of someone having  hard time and see the what they are going through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Empathy and understanding is a quality that is lacking in this day and age.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are welcome.
> 
> No one really knows how far a smile can go when someone else is going through a tough time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank God this nincompoop was banned.  What lies.  I'll bet he would NEVER date a fat woman.  He would brag about how he dates "models" (yeah right - ROFL).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dad thinks Justin Verlander is crazy if he marries Kate Upton because she posed almost and practically nude on the cover of a magazine. I try to explain she not a whore she's a model. He can't get the difference. Would you like it if your partner posed nude? I'll tell him your reply
Click to expand...


Is everyone here insane?  Maybe slow down on the ganja.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Diana1180: " THen it becomes emotional and you spiral downhill.  Hence, emotional eating. It can be vicious cycle.  I am not saying it cant be done but when you dont have a good support system and you dont know what to do...its damn hard."
> 
> ^^^
> This is one very good reason a person does not need  unsolicited comments putting them down about how they look. The internal struggle, the tug of war, the despair when  a person fails is enough. Respect for the person and care for what comes out of one's mouth is the order of the day, not just how much one person can cause another to feel worse about their situation than they may already feel. No I am not obese and do not have these issues in my life all I have to do is look into the eyes of someone having  hard time and see the what they are going through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Empathy and understanding is a quality that is lacking in this day and age.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are welcome.
> 
> No one really knows how far a smile can go when someone else is going through a tough time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank God this nincompoop was banned.  What lies.  I'll bet he would NEVER date a fat woman.  He would brag about how he dates "models" (yeah right - ROFL).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dad thinks Justin Verlander is crazy if he marries Kate Upton because she posed almost and practically nude on the cover of a magazine. I try to explain she not a whore she's a model. He can't get the difference. Would you like it if your partner posed nude? I'll tell him your reply
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is everyone here insane?  Maybe slow down on the ganja.
Click to expand...

I only have a little but funny how hi you get when all you got are roaches and resin


----------



## ChrisL

I don't really see much difference between this and telling young people that smoking is "beautiful."  Obesity and smoking are NOT beautiful.  In most instances, both are not necessary.  MOST people are fat because they eat too much of the wrong kinds of food.


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Empathy and understanding is a quality that is lacking in this day and age.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome.
> 
> No one really knows how far a smile can go when someone else is going through a tough time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank God this nincompoop was banned.  What lies.  I'll bet he would NEVER date a fat woman.  He would brag about how he dates "models" (yeah right - ROFL).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dad thinks Justin Verlander is crazy if he marries Kate Upton because she posed almost and practically nude on the cover of a magazine. I try to explain she not a whore she's a model. He can't get the difference. Would you like it if your partner posed nude? I'll tell him your reply
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is everyone here insane?  Maybe slow down on the ganja.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only have a little but funny how hi you get when all you got are roaches and resin
Click to expand...


Well, why don't you give your real honest opinion about how you feel about fat women?  That should be interesting.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome.
> 
> No one really knows how far a smile can go when someone else is going through a tough time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God this nincompoop was banned.  What lies.  I'll bet he would NEVER date a fat woman.  He would brag about how he dates "models" (yeah right - ROFL).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dad thinks Justin Verlander is crazy if he marries Kate Upton because she posed almost and practically nude on the cover of a magazine. I try to explain she not a whore she's a model. He can't get the difference. Would you like it if your partner posed nude? I'll tell him your reply
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is everyone here insane?  Maybe slow down on the ganja.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only have a little but funny how hi you get when all you got are roaches and resin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, why don't you give your real honest opinion about how you feel about fat women?  That should be interesting.
Click to expand...

To me they are unlovable other than in a sister or motherly way of course.

I have a few friends who's wives are hidious. One guys wife I haven't seen for years this Easter she has no neck anymore. Or she has a fat neck. She used to have a neck you could choke with 2 hands but not anymore. How does he get it up.

I only like shinny or muscular women. This girl today had legs that were muscular. That's cute too but I can only date skinny women


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God this nincompoop was banned.  What lies.  I'll bet he would NEVER date a fat woman.  He would brag about how he dates "models" (yeah right - ROFL).
> 
> 
> 
> My dad thinks Justin Verlander is crazy if he marries Kate Upton because she posed almost and practically nude on the cover of a magazine. I try to explain she not a whore she's a model. He can't get the difference. Would you like it if your partner posed nude? I'll tell him your reply
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is everyone here insane?  Maybe slow down on the ganja.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only have a little but funny how hi you get when all you got are roaches and resin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, why don't you give your real honest opinion about how you feel about fat women?  That should be interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me they are unlovable other than in a sister or motherly way of course.
> 
> I have a few friends who's wives are hidious. One guys wife I haven't seen for years this Easter she has no neck anymore. Or she has a fat neck. She used to have a neck you could choke with 2 hands but not anymore. How does he get it up.
> 
> I only like shinny or muscular women. This girl today had theirs that were muscular. That's cute too but I can only date skinny women
Click to expand...


Not to mention it is unhealthy and you would have a wife who is unhealthy and who will probably end up with heart disease, stroke, clogged arteries, etc., at a young age.


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> I don't really see much difference between this and telling young people that smoking is "beautiful."  Obesity and smoking are NOT beautiful.  In most instances, both are not necessary.  MOST people are fat because they eat too much of the wrong kinds of food.



Okay, I have my own take on this.

5-6 years ago, I wanted to go for a bike ride on the trail up by my friend's place.

His son and son's cousin wanted to come with.

His son is thin and built like him back in the day, the cousin would be considered "obese" he's a big boy, always been weighty.

I like to keep a pretty good clip when I ride, and lemme tell ya: Big boy was keeping up while we actually had to stop and wait for skinny boy.

Big boy was in better shape.



Some people are built the way they are and some people are in better shape than others is what I came away with.

You ain't never seen Rerun or Chris Farley dance, baby?


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really see much difference between this and telling young people that smoking is "beautiful."  Obesity and smoking are NOT beautiful.  In most instances, both are not necessary.  MOST people are fat because they eat too much of the wrong kinds of food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I have my own take on this.
> 
> 5-6 years ago, I wanted to go for a bike ride on the trail up by my friend's place.
> 
> His son and son's cousin wanted to come with.
> 
> His son is thin and built like him back in the day, the cousin would be considered "obese" he's a big boy, always been weighty.
> 
> I like to keep a pretty good clip when I ride, and lemme tell ya: Big boy was keeping up while we actually had to stop and wait for skinny boy.
> 
> Big boy was in better shape.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people are built the way they are and some people are in better shape than others is what I came away with.
Click to expand...


This can be true, but we aren't talking about the exceptions.  We are talking about the RULE.  MOST fat people here in America are fat because they eat too much junk and they are unhealthy.  That is a fact.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> I don't really see much difference between this and telling young people that smoking is "beautiful."  Obesity and smoking are NOT beautiful.  In most instances, both are not necessary.  MOST people are fat because they eat too much of the wrong kinds of food.


You should be healthy thick or thin. But if you start getting a belly gut or love handles it's time to do something about it.


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really see much difference between this and telling young people that smoking is "beautiful."  Obesity and smoking are NOT beautiful.  In most instances, both are not necessary.  MOST people are fat because they eat too much of the wrong kinds of food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I have my own take on this.
> 
> 5-6 years ago, I wanted to go for a bike ride on the trail up by my friend's place.
> 
> His son and son's cousin wanted to come with.
> 
> His son is thin and built like him back in the day, the cousin would be considered "obese" he's a big boy, always been weighty.
> 
> I like to keep a pretty good clip when I ride, and lemme tell ya: Big boy was keeping up while we actually had to stop and wait for skinny boy.
> 
> Big boy was in better shape.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people are built the way they are and some people are in better shape than others is what I came away with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This can be true, but we aren't talking about the exceptions.  We are talking about the RULE.  MOST fat people here in America are fat because they eat too much junk and they are unhealthy.  That is a fact.
Click to expand...


The rule in America these days is people eat way too much pre-processed junk because they don't want to cook.

I made chicken n dumplings today.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really see much difference between this and telling young people that smoking is "beautiful."  Obesity and smoking are NOT beautiful.  In most instances, both are not necessary.  MOST people are fat because they eat too much of the wrong kinds of food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I have my own take on this.
> 
> 5-6 years ago, I wanted to go for a bike ride on the trail up by my friend's place.
> 
> His son and son's cousin wanted to come with.
> 
> His son is thin and built like him back in the day, the cousin would be considered "obese" he's a big boy, always been weighty.
> 
> I like to keep a pretty good clip when I ride, and lemme tell ya: Big boy was keeping up while we actually had to stop and wait for skinny boy.
> 
> Big boy was in better shape.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people are built the way they are and some people are in better shape than others is what I came away with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This can be true, but we aren't talking about the exceptions.  We are talking about the RULE.  MOST fat people here in America are fat because they eat too much junk and they are unhealthy.  That is a fact.
Click to expand...

Not a lot of fat Germans. It's how they eat and exercise


----------



## Marion Morrison

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really see much difference between this and telling young people that smoking is "beautiful."  Obesity and smoking are NOT beautiful.  In most instances, both are not necessary.  MOST people are fat because they eat too much of the wrong kinds of food.
> 
> 
> 
> You should be healthy thick or thin. But if you start getting a belly gut or love handles it's time to do something about it.
Click to expand...


What if you had a belly all your life? Then what?


----------



## Marion Morrison

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really see much difference between this and telling young people that smoking is "beautiful."  Obesity and smoking are NOT beautiful.  In most instances, both are not necessary.  MOST people are fat because they eat too much of the wrong kinds of food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I have my own take on this.
> 
> 5-6 years ago, I wanted to go for a bike ride on the trail up by my friend's place.
> 
> His son and son's cousin wanted to come with.
> 
> His son is thin and built like him back in the day, the cousin would be considered "obese" he's a big boy, always been weighty.
> 
> I like to keep a pretty good clip when I ride, and lemme tell ya: Big boy was keeping up while we actually had to stop and wait for skinny boy.
> 
> Big boy was in better shape.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people are built the way they are and some people are in better shape than others is what I came away with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This can be true, but we aren't talking about the exceptions.  We are talking about the RULE.  MOST fat people here in America are fat because they eat too much junk and they are unhealthy.  That is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a lot of fat Germans. It's how they eat and exercise
Click to expand...


I'll refrain from ubermenschen and Schultz posts and go straight here:






I like Warsteiner. I've done enough jobs for German people and that's what they give me when I'm done.


----------



## sealybobo

Marion Morrison said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really see much difference between this and telling young people that smoking is "beautiful."  Obesity and smoking are NOT beautiful.  In most instances, both are not necessary.  MOST people are fat because they eat too much of the wrong kinds of food.
> 
> 
> 
> You should be healthy thick or thin. But if you start getting a belly gut or love handles it's time to do something about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if you had a belly all your life? Then what?
Click to expand...

It is true even someone like that could change if they wanted to. You've seen biggest loser? And most of them get fat again once they stop exercising and eating right.

Skinny people don't realize it's harder for non skinny people. Chrisl is clearly a skinny person who lacks empathy.

Not a lot of fat Greeks. They eat good and walk. At least that used to be true.

Ask my bro he lived in Switzerland for 4 years. Smaller portions for sure


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really see much difference between this and telling young people that smoking is "beautiful."  Obesity and smoking are NOT beautiful.  In most instances, both are not necessary.  MOST people are fat because they eat too much of the wrong kinds of food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I have my own take on this.
> 
> 5-6 years ago, I wanted to go for a bike ride on the trail up by my friend's place.
> 
> His son and son's cousin wanted to come with.
> 
> His son is thin and built like him back in the day, the cousin would be considered "obese" he's a big boy, always been weighty.
> 
> I like to keep a pretty good clip when I ride, and lemme tell ya: Big boy was keeping up while we actually had to stop and wait for skinny boy.
> 
> Big boy was in better shape.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people are built the way they are and some people are in better shape than others is what I came away with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This can be true, but we aren't talking about the exceptions.  We are talking about the RULE.  MOST fat people here in America are fat because they eat too much junk and they are unhealthy.  That is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a lot of fat Germans. It's how they eat and exercise
Click to expand...


I'm sure it's only a matter of time until they start getting fat too.  They have McDonald's over there?  People are going to get fat.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really see much difference between this and telling young people that smoking is "beautiful."  Obesity and smoking are NOT beautiful.  In most instances, both are not necessary.  MOST people are fat because they eat too much of the wrong kinds of food.
> 
> 
> 
> You should be healthy thick or thin. But if you start getting a belly gut or love handles it's time to do something about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if you had a belly all your life? Then what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is true even someone like that could change if they wanted to. You've seen biggest loser? And most of them get fat again once they stop exercising and eating right.
> 
> Skinny people don't realize it's harder for non skinny people. Chrisl is clearly a skinny person who lacks empathy.
> 
> Not a lot of fat Greeks. They eat good and walk. At least that used to be true.
> 
> Ask my bro he lived in Switzerland for 4 years. Smaller portions for sure
Click to expand...


Empathy for lazy people who eat ding dongs all day?  Why should they have empathy?  Do you have empathy for smokers?


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> I am getting tired of hearing these obese people try to make it sound as if obesity is some kind of "fashion statement."  Obesity is bad for our health, costs us billions of dollars in medical expenses and is just as bad as smoking!  Encouraging obesity is like encouraging smoking or any other bad habit.  Obesity is NOT fashionable and for a very good reason!
> 
> While I think the CEO's comments about obese people were rather crude, I think this woman is even worse to push such an unhealthy lifestyle.  If a 10-year-old is on a diet because he or she is overweight, then that is a GOOD thing!
> 
> 'Attractive & Fat' and Abercrombie controversy - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> Jes Baker is cutting retailer Abercrombie & Fitch down to size.
> 
> Baker, who blogs under the name "The Militant Baker" and wears a size 22, changed the brand's A&F logo to "Attractive & Fat" in a mock, black-and-white Abercrombie ad to challenge the line's branding efforts.
> 
> The photos come as a provocative response to contentious comments Abercrombie CEO Mike Jeffries made in a 2006 Salon article about the multibillion-dollar brand's target audience.
> 
> "In every school there are the cool and popular kids, and then there are the not-so-cool kids," Jeffries said. "Candidly, we go after the cool kids. We go after the attractive all-American kid with a great attitude and a lot of friends. A lot of people don't belong [in our clothes], and they can't belong. Are we exclusionary? Absolutely."
> 
> The divisive remarks resurfaced earlier this month after a series of protests went viral, from Greg Karber's video of himself giving homeless people Abercrombie clothing to a Change.org petition for larger sizes by a teenage eating disorder survivor.
> 
> The plus-size community particularly took umbrage to the CEO's business model because the retailer currently does not offer clothes above size 10 or large for women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I challenge the separation of attractive and fat, and I assert that they are compatible regardless of what you believe," Baker, 26, wrote in a public letter addressed to the CEO.
> 
> Jeffries has since apologized in a statement: "While I believe this 7-year-old, resurrected quote has been taken out of context, I sincerely regret that my choice of words was interpreted in a manner that has caused offense."
> 
> Baker spoke to CNN about Jeffries' comments and her motivations to address them. The interview has been edited for clarity and brevity.
> 
> CNN: You start your letter with a preface that Jeffries' opinion "isn't shocking; millions share the same sentiment." The comments are from 2006 -- what motivated you to act on them?
> 
> Jes Baker: It really wasn't upset or outrage at all. I've been an art major for the majority of my academic life, and so I am always trying to find opportunities to do something artistic.
> 
> I just thought we don't see the juxtaposition of typical and atypical bodies in advertising specifically. Since I am a woman and I am fat and that's what I have to work with, I wanted to show that contrast by finding a male model.
> 
> Really, it just came because I wanted to not be angry about it. I wanted to not say, "This is an outrage, I've never heard of this before," but say, "OK, well, look at this. Look at how awesome this is."
> 
> And, I think when you're talking about really serious subjects, and this is kind of serious, it's important to be a little bit cheeky and pull in a little bit of humor so that it's approachable -- and it worked.



It depends. If you go by the insurance definition of obesity, it can be. Skinny women are not attractive at all.

I agree though, some of the women on TV and in ads claiming that fat is beautiful are definitely fooling only themselves.


----------



## Marion Morrison

I find a wide variety of women attractive, from a larger boned taller Fijian, to those tall, lithe, brunette GA peaches,

to short, hot Texas girls (they can't be all blonde) to smaller local Latin women. Reowr!


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting tired of hearing these obese people try to make it sound as if obesity is some kind of "fashion statement."  Obesity is bad for our health, costs us billions of dollars in medical expenses and is just as bad as smoking!  Encouraging obesity is like encouraging smoking or any other bad habit.  Obesity is NOT fashionable and for a very good reason!
> 
> While I think the CEO's comments about obese people were rather crude, I think this woman is even worse to push such an unhealthy lifestyle.  If a 10-year-old is on a diet because he or she is overweight, then that is a GOOD thing!
> 
> 'Attractive & Fat' and Abercrombie controversy - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> Jes Baker is cutting retailer Abercrombie & Fitch down to size.
> 
> Baker, who blogs under the name "The Militant Baker" and wears a size 22, changed the brand's A&F logo to "Attractive & Fat" in a mock, black-and-white Abercrombie ad to challenge the line's branding efforts.
> 
> The photos come as a provocative response to contentious comments Abercrombie CEO Mike Jeffries made in a 2006 Salon article about the multibillion-dollar brand's target audience.
> 
> "In every school there are the cool and popular kids, and then there are the not-so-cool kids," Jeffries said. "Candidly, we go after the cool kids. We go after the attractive all-American kid with a great attitude and a lot of friends. A lot of people don't belong [in our clothes], and they can't belong. Are we exclusionary? Absolutely."
> 
> The divisive remarks resurfaced earlier this month after a series of protests went viral, from Greg Karber's video of himself giving homeless people Abercrombie clothing to a Change.org petition for larger sizes by a teenage eating disorder survivor.
> 
> The plus-size community particularly took umbrage to the CEO's business model because the retailer currently does not offer clothes above size 10 or large for women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I challenge the separation of attractive and fat, and I assert that they are compatible regardless of what you believe," Baker, 26, wrote in a public letter addressed to the CEO.
> 
> Jeffries has since apologized in a statement: "While I believe this 7-year-old, resurrected quote has been taken out of context, I sincerely regret that my choice of words was interpreted in a manner that has caused offense."
> 
> Baker spoke to CNN about Jeffries' comments and her motivations to address them. The interview has been edited for clarity and brevity.
> 
> CNN: You start your letter with a preface that Jeffries' opinion "isn't shocking; millions share the same sentiment." The comments are from 2006 -- what motivated you to act on them?
> 
> Jes Baker: It really wasn't upset or outrage at all. I've been an art major for the majority of my academic life, and so I am always trying to find opportunities to do something artistic.
> 
> I just thought we don't see the juxtaposition of typical and atypical bodies in advertising specifically. Since I am a woman and I am fat and that's what I have to work with, I wanted to show that contrast by finding a male model.
> 
> Really, it just came because I wanted to not be angry about it. I wanted to not say, "This is an outrage, I've never heard of this before," but say, "OK, well, look at this. Look at how awesome this is."
> 
> And, I think when you're talking about really serious subjects, and this is kind of serious, it's important to be a little bit cheeky and pull in a little bit of humor so that it's approachable -- and it worked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It depends. If you go by the insurance definition of obesity, it can be. Skinny women are not attractive at all.
> 
> I agree though, some of the women on TV and in ads claiming that fat is beautiful are definitely fooling only themselves.
Click to expand...


Who said anything about skinny women?  The thread is about obesity, not anorexia.


----------



## ChrisL

Of course people who are too skinny are going to have health problems too!  The thing is, people being TOO SKINNY is not much of a huge problem here in the United States.  Quite the opposite, actually.  People in other countries make fun of us Americans because we are SO fat and out of shape.


----------



## ChrisL

Bringing up "skinny" people is a total strawman.  Skinny people are not the ones who are suffering from diabetes (which, BTW, many children and teens are now suffering from, which NEVER used to be the case except for in rare instances), and other such diseases related to being obese, poor diet, and not enough exercise.  

Now, you can beat me up over me posting the FACTS, but I am not the one who made Americans fat.


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> I find a wide variety of women attractive, from a larger boned taller Fijian, to those tall, lithe, brunette GA peaches,
> 
> to short, hot Texas girls (they can't be all blonde) to smaller local Latin women. Reowr!



When did I ask what you thought was attractive?    Again, this thread is about a plus sized model who was telling girls that it is okay to just be fat, not to go on a diet, not to listen to their doctors, etc.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really see much difference between this and telling young people that smoking is "beautiful."  Obesity and smoking are NOT beautiful.  In most instances, both are not necessary.  MOST people are fat because they eat too much of the wrong kinds of food.
> 
> 
> 
> You should be healthy thick or thin. But if you start getting a belly gut or love handles it's time to do something about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if you had a belly all your life? Then what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is true even someone like that could change if they wanted to. You've seen biggest loser? And most of them get fat again once they stop exercising and eating right.
> 
> Skinny people don't realize it's harder for non skinny people. Chrisl is clearly a skinny person who lacks empathy.
> 
> Not a lot of fat Greeks. They eat good and walk. At least that used to be true.
> 
> Ask my bro he lived in Switzerland for 4 years. Smaller portions for sure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Empathy for lazy people who eat ding dongs all day?  Why should they have empathy?  Do you have empathy for smokers?
Click to expand...

No, empathy for people with a bigger bone structure and slower metabolism. You're lucky you hot little bitch. You don't even have an appetite probably. Eat like a bird. Either that or you eat what you want and just don't put on weight. But you guys have your own problems later in life too but overall you skinnies live a long time.

Yes most Americans are fat cause of what they put in their mouths but I have three nephews. Two don't eat anything the third eats like a horse. Why? Why does one have an eating disorder and the other two don't?


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find a wide variety of women attractive, from a larger boned taller Fijian, to those tall, lithe, brunette GA peaches,
> 
> to short, hot Texas girls (they can't be all blonde) to smaller local Latin women. Reowr!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did I ask what you thought was attractive?    Again, this thread is about a plus sized model who was telling girls that it is okay to just be fat, not to go on a diet, not to listen to their doctors, etc.
Click to expand...


Message duly noted. Just know that I know that it's really not how you think it is.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> Of course people who are too skinny are going to have health problems too!  The thing is, people being TOO SKINNY is not much of a huge problem here in the United States.  Quite the opposite, actually.  People in other countries make fun of us Americans because we are SO fat and out of shape.


South America I hear is worse. All they eat is deep fried.


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find a wide variety of women attractive, from a larger boned taller Fijian, to those tall, lithe, brunette GA peaches,
> 
> to short, hot Texas girls (they can't be all blonde) to smaller local Latin women. Reowr!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did I ask what you thought was attractive?    Again, this thread is about a plus sized model who was telling girls that it is okay to just be fat, not to go on a diet, not to listen to their doctors, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Message duly noted. Just know that I know that it's really not how you think it is.
Click to expand...


What are you talking about?  What is with you peeps?  Can you not have a normal discussion about the problems of obesity in America?  

Or are you saying that you find fat women attractive?  I'm really not sure what the point of your post was, TBH.


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course people who are too skinny are going to have health problems too!  The thing is, people being TOO SKINNY is not much of a huge problem here in the United States.  Quite the opposite, actually.  People in other countries make fun of us Americans because we are SO fat and out of shape.
> 
> 
> 
> South America I hear is worse. All they eat is deep fried.
Click to expand...


Is that what you heard?  Hmm.  

*America* is the *Fattest Country* in the World. A new study released by the Global Burden of Disease published in Lancet lists the ten *countries* with the highest rate of obesity. *America* weighs in at number 1. According to the study, 78 million*Americans* are *obese* or 33% of the population.


----------



## Vastator

Thin for the win...


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really see much difference between this and telling young people that smoking is "beautiful."  Obesity and smoking are NOT beautiful.  In most instances, both are not necessary.  MOST people are fat because they eat too much of the wrong kinds of food.
> 
> 
> 
> You should be healthy thick or thin. But if you start getting a belly gut or love handles it's time to do something about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if you had a belly all your life? Then what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is true even someone like that could change if they wanted to. You've seen biggest loser? And most of them get fat again once they stop exercising and eating right.
> 
> Skinny people don't realize it's harder for non skinny people. Chrisl is clearly a skinny person who lacks empathy.
> 
> Not a lot of fat Greeks. They eat good and walk. At least that used to be true.
> 
> Ask my bro he lived in Switzerland for 4 years. Smaller portions for sure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Empathy for lazy people who eat ding dongs all day?  Why should they have empathy?  Do you have empathy for smokers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, empathy for people with a bigger bone structure and slower metabolism. You're lucky you hot little bitch. You don't even have an appetite probably. Eat like a bird. Either that or you eat what you want and just don't put on weight. But you guys have your own problems later in life too but overall you skinnies live a long time.
> 
> Yes most Americans are fat cause of what they put in their mouths but I have three nephews. Two don't eat anything the third eats like a horse. Why? Why does one have an eating disorder and the other two don't?
Click to expand...


This isn't about "bigger bone structure."  It is about OBESITY.  Now, I'm trying to give you yet ANOTHER chance to act like a decent person.  If you can't handle that, then I would suggest you abandon thread.


----------



## Vastator

I have a buddy who is a self proffessed "chubby chaser". When I finally managed to corner him for an answer as to why; he divulged that fat women are more likely to put out, with minimal investment in his part. Which makes a lot of sense for someone just trying to get laid, and nothing more.
Do this experiment next time you're in public; Count the number of fat women, and compare that to the number of thin women. Then look to see how many thin women are single. Either unaccompanied, or without rings... The results will be self explainatory. Trying to find a single, attractive, thin woman, is like trying to find unicorn feathers...


----------



## ChrisL

Vastator said:


> I have a buddy who is a self progressed "chubby chaser". When I finally managed to corner him for an answer as to why; he divulged that fat women are more likely to put out, with minimal investment in his part. Which makes a lot of sense for someone just trying to get laid, and nothing more.
> Do this experiment next time you're in public; Count the number of fat women, and compare that to the number of thin women. Then look to see how many thin women are single. Either unaccompanied, or without rings... The results will be self explainatory. Trying to find a single, attractive, thin woman, is like trying to find unicorn feathers...



That's what happens when nearly half the population is obese.  It's really quite sad when you see fat kids and teenagers.  When I was a kid, fat kids were not the norm.  It seems like they are the new "normal," especially teenagers.  I see many young people who are much too fat.  I wonder what life will be like them when they are older if they keep going down the same path?


----------



## Vastator

ChrisL said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a buddy who is a self progressed "chubby chaser". When I finally managed to corner him for an answer as to why; he divulged that fat women are more likely to put out, with minimal investment in his part. Which makes a lot of sense for someone just trying to get laid, and nothing more.
> Do this experiment next time you're in public; Count the number of fat women, and compare that to the number of thin women. Then look to see how many thin women are single. Either unaccompanied, or without rings... The results will be self explainatory. Trying to find a single, attractive, thin woman, is like trying to find unicorn feathers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what happens when nearly half the population is obese.  It's really quite sad when you see fat kids and teenagers.  When I was a kid, fat kids were not the norm.  It seems like they are the new "normal," especially teenagers.  I see many young people who are much too fat.  I wonder what life will be like them when they are older if they keep going down the same path?
Click to expand...

How many old fat people have you seen?


----------



## ChrisL

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a buddy who is a self progressed "chubby chaser". When I finally managed to corner him for an answer as to why; he divulged that fat women are more likely to put out, with minimal investment in his part. Which makes a lot of sense for someone just trying to get laid, and nothing more.
> Do this experiment next time you're in public; Count the number of fat women, and compare that to the number of thin women. Then look to see how many thin women are single. Either unaccompanied, or without rings... The results will be self explainatory. Trying to find a single, attractive, thin woman, is like trying to find unicorn feathers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what happens when nearly half the population is obese.  It's really quite sad when you see fat kids and teenagers.  When I was a kid, fat kids were not the norm.  It seems like they are the new "normal," especially teenagers.  I see many young people who are much too fat.  I wonder what life will be like them when they are older if they keep going down the same path?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many old fat people have you seen?
Click to expand...


Good point.  The ones I do see are hurting though, usually riding around in a wheelchair.


----------



## ChrisL

It is definitely not all due to overeating or bad eating habits either, a lot of this is due to a sedentary lifestyle, and this starting earlier and earlier in life with our young people.  They are sitting on their butts at home, watching their anime cartoons, playing video games, on their computers, on their phones and they aren't getting exercise.  I'm surprised some of them don't melt when they go out into the sunlight.  There was a girl in line behind me at the store yesterday.  A very attractive girl, probably around 18, but you could already see that she was going to be overweight.  She was a bit chubbier than she should be as a young girl that age who should be active.  She was standing there in line on her phone the whole time and probably only looked up once or twice to take a few steps forward in line.  I can't IMAGINE what is so interesting on your phone that it absolutely consumes you like that!  

God, I'm beginning to sound like an old person!


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> It is definitely not all due to overeating or bad eating habits either, a lot of this is due to a sedentary lifestyle, and this starting earlier and earlier in life with our young people.  They are sitting on their butts at home, watching their anime cartoons, playing video games, on their computers, on their phones and they aren't getting exercise.  I'm surprised some of them don't melt when they go out into the sunlight.  There was a girl in line behind me at the store yesterday.  A very attractive girl, probably around 18, but you could already see that she was going to be overweight.  She was a bit chubbier than she should be as a young girl that age who should be active.  She was standing there in line on her phone the whole time and probably only looked up once or twice to take a few steps forward in line.  I can't IMAGINE what is so interesting on your phone that it absolutely consumes you like that!
> 
> God, I'm beginning to sound like an old person!



That's a very valid point.

When I was a kid, Saturday morning we'd jump on bikes and try to round up enough people to play a game of baseball. Not many people were fat back then.

It's them phones!


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should be healthy thick or thin. But if you start getting a belly gut or love handles it's time to do something about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if you had a belly all your life? Then what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is true even someone like that could change if they wanted to. You've seen biggest loser? And most of them get fat again once they stop exercising and eating right.
> 
> Skinny people don't realize it's harder for non skinny people. Chrisl is clearly a skinny person who lacks empathy.
> 
> Not a lot of fat Greeks. They eat good and walk. At least that used to be true.
> 
> Ask my bro he lived in Switzerland for 4 years. Smaller portions for sure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Empathy for lazy people who eat ding dongs all day?  Why should they have empathy?  Do you have empathy for smokers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, empathy for people with a bigger bone structure and slower metabolism. You're lucky you hot little bitch. You don't even have an appetite probably. Eat like a bird. Either that or you eat what you want and just don't put on weight. But you guys have your own problems later in life too but overall you skinnies live a long time.
> 
> Yes most Americans are fat cause of what they put in their mouths but I have three nephews. Two don't eat anything the third eats like a horse. Why? Why does one have an eating disorder and the other two don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This isn't about "bigger bone structure."  It is about OBESITY.  Now, I'm trying to give you yet ANOTHER chance to act like a decent person.  If you can't handle that, then I would suggest you abandon thread.
Click to expand...


What is your problem?  You're fucking weird.  Decent person?  God what a Kunt


----------



## sealybobo

Vastator said:


> I have a buddy who is a self proffessed "chubby chaser". When I finally managed to corner him for an answer as to why; he divulged that fat women are more likely to put out, with minimal investment in his part. Which makes a lot of sense for someone just trying to get laid, and nothing more.
> Do this experiment next time you're in public; Count the number of fat women, and compare that to the number of thin women. Then look to see how many thin women are single. Either unaccompanied, or without rings... The results will be self explainatory. Trying to find a single, attractive, thin woman, is like trying to find unicorn feathers...


And the thin ones are bitches like chris


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting tired of hearing these obese people try to make it sound as if obesity is some kind of "fashion statement."  Obesity is bad for our health, costs us billions of dollars in medical expenses and is just as bad as smoking!  Encouraging obesity is like encouraging smoking or any other bad habit.  Obesity is NOT fashionable and for a very good reason!
> 
> While I think the CEO's comments about obese people were rather crude, I think this woman is even worse to push such an unhealthy lifestyle.  If a 10-year-old is on a diet because he or she is overweight, then that is a GOOD thing!
> 
> 'Attractive & Fat' and Abercrombie controversy - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> Jes Baker is cutting retailer Abercrombie & Fitch down to size.
> 
> Baker, who blogs under the name "The Militant Baker" and wears a size 22, changed the brand's A&F logo to "Attractive & Fat" in a mock, black-and-white Abercrombie ad to challenge the line's branding efforts.
> 
> The photos come as a provocative response to contentious comments Abercrombie CEO Mike Jeffries made in a 2006 Salon article about the multibillion-dollar brand's target audience.
> 
> "In every school there are the cool and popular kids, and then there are the not-so-cool kids," Jeffries said. "Candidly, we go after the cool kids. We go after the attractive all-American kid with a great attitude and a lot of friends. A lot of people don't belong [in our clothes], and they can't belong. Are we exclusionary? Absolutely."
> 
> The divisive remarks resurfaced earlier this month after a series of protests went viral, from Greg Karber's video of himself giving homeless people Abercrombie clothing to a Change.org petition for larger sizes by a teenage eating disorder survivor.
> 
> The plus-size community particularly took umbrage to the CEO's business model because the retailer currently does not offer clothes above size 10 or large for women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I challenge the separation of attractive and fat, and I assert that they are compatible regardless of what you believe," Baker, 26, wrote in a public letter addressed to the CEO.
> 
> Jeffries has since apologized in a statement: "While I believe this 7-year-old, resurrected quote has been taken out of context, I sincerely regret that my choice of words was interpreted in a manner that has caused offense."
> 
> Baker spoke to CNN about Jeffries' comments and her motivations to address them. The interview has been edited for clarity and brevity.
> 
> CNN: You start your letter with a preface that Jeffries' opinion "isn't shocking; millions share the same sentiment." The comments are from 2006 -- what motivated you to act on them?
> 
> Jes Baker: It really wasn't upset or outrage at all. I've been an art major for the majority of my academic life, and so I am always trying to find opportunities to do something artistic.
> 
> I just thought we don't see the juxtaposition of typical and atypical bodies in advertising specifically. Since I am a woman and I am fat and that's what I have to work with, I wanted to show that contrast by finding a male model.
> 
> Really, it just came because I wanted to not be angry about it. I wanted to not say, "This is an outrage, I've never heard of this before," but say, "OK, well, look at this. Look at how awesome this is."
> 
> And, I think when you're talking about really serious subjects, and this is kind of serious, it's important to be a little bit cheeky and pull in a little bit of humor so that it's approachable -- and it worked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It depends. If you go by the insurance definition of obesity, it can be. Skinny women are not attractive at all.
> 
> I agree though, some of the women on TV and in ads claiming that fat is beautiful are definitely fooling only themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said anything about skinny women?  The thread is about obesity, not anorexia.
Click to expand...


You should actually read the posts you respond to. I said it depends. Then I described the opposite end of the scale.


----------



## Vastator

sealybobo said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a buddy who is a self proffessed "chubby chaser". When I finally managed to corner him for an answer as to why; he divulged that fat women are more likely to put out, with minimal investment in his part. Which makes a lot of sense for someone just trying to get laid, and nothing more.
> Do this experiment next time you're in public; Count the number of fat women, and compare that to the number of thin women. Then look to see how many thin women are single. Either unaccompanied, or without rings... The results will be self explainatory. Trying to find a single, attractive, thin woman, is like trying to find unicorn feathers...
> 
> 
> 
> And the thin ones are bitches like chris
Click to expand...

You're just jealous; or being ridiculous... Maybe both.


----------



## bodecea

ChrisL said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Normal' is subjective. Are tribes in Africa who regard fat women as attractive. So much so they fatten up normal women before their weddings.
> 
> Forced to Be Fat
> 
> "In Mauritania, where big is beautiful and stretch marks are sexy, young girls are brutally force-fed a diet of up to 16,000 calories a day — more than four times that of a male bodybuilder — to prepare them for marriage."
> 
> And even here in the US not so long ago...
> 
> it was a dark and stormy night;, Back When Thin Wasn’t In: 8 Vintage Weight Gain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those women are NOT fat!  Stick to the topic please.  We are talking about people encouraging a "fat" body style as being a variant of normal and that they should just accept it and be fat.  It is unhealthy and costs us loads of money is the bottom line.  Not to mention, it is not attractive to be overweight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lotta my gf's here have been plus-sized. Think bigger girls are sexy as hell. Plus , being something of a baker it's nice to have someone willing to eat what I make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your personal preferences don't change the facts though.  It's not healthy.  It costs us a lot of money.  Obesity is just as unhealthy and can cause just as many health problems as smoking.
> 
> This woman acts as if dieting and trying to be in shape is a "bad" thing or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Know what results in greater healthcare costs? Stress. Quit worrying about what others are doing and fix yourself first before presuming to fix others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look who's talking?  You can't stop thinking about other people's sex lives!  Lol.  Anyways, no.  This is a discussion board and this is something I am interested in discussing.  Do I tell you what to post?  No, I do not, so fuck off, Delta and go talk about your nonexistent sex life!
Click to expand...

Very touchy.


----------



## sealybobo

Vastator said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a buddy who is a self proffessed "chubby chaser". When I finally managed to corner him for an answer as to why; he divulged that fat women are more likely to put out, with minimal investment in his part. Which makes a lot of sense for someone just trying to get laid, and nothing more.
> Do this experiment next time you're in public; Count the number of fat women, and compare that to the number of thin women. Then look to see how many thin women are single. Either unaccompanied, or without rings... The results will be self explainatory. Trying to find a single, attractive, thin woman, is like trying to find unicorn feathers...
> 
> 
> 
> And the thin ones are bitches like chris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're just jealous; or being ridiculous... Maybe both.
Click to expand...

You secretly want Chris to like you because you're lonely and she's slightly above average looking.  But if she's a 6 her personality makes her a 4. If you see her as a 7 she's a 5 because she's such a tool


----------



## sealybobo

bodecea said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those women are NOT fat!  Stick to the topic please.  We are talking about people encouraging a "fat" body style as being a variant of normal and that they should just accept it and be fat.  It is unhealthy and costs us loads of money is the bottom line.  Not to mention, it is not attractive to be overweight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lotta my gf's here have been plus-sized. Think bigger girls are sexy as hell. Plus , being something of a baker it's nice to have someone willing to eat what I make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your personal preferences don't change the facts though.  It's not healthy.  It costs us a lot of money.  Obesity is just as unhealthy and can cause just as many health problems as smoking.
> 
> This woman acts as if dieting and trying to be in shape is a "bad" thing or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Know what results in greater healthcare costs? Stress. Quit worrying about what others are doing and fix yourself first before presuming to fix others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look who's talking?  You can't stop thinking about other people's sex lives!  Lol.  Anyways, no.  This is a discussion board and this is something I am interested in discussing.  Do I tell you what to post?  No, I do not, so fuck off, Delta and go talk about your nonexistent sex life!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very touchy.
Click to expand...

She doesn't know what a b she can b


----------



## Vastator

sealybobo said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a buddy who is a self proffessed "chubby chaser". When I finally managed to corner him for an answer as to why; he divulged that fat women are more likely to put out, with minimal investment in his part. Which makes a lot of sense for someone just trying to get laid, and nothing more.
> Do this experiment next time you're in public; Count the number of fat women, and compare that to the number of thin women. Then look to see how many thin women are single. Either unaccompanied, or without rings... The results will be self explainatory. Trying to find a single, attractive, thin woman, is like trying to find unicorn feathers...
> 
> 
> 
> And the thin ones are bitches like chris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're just jealous; or being ridiculous... Maybe both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You secretly want Chris to like you because you're lonely and she's slightly above average looking.  But if she's a 6 her personality makes her a 4. If you see her as a 7 she's a 5 because she's such a tool
Click to expand...

Two things fruitcake... I don't give two shits who likes me, or doesn't. And two... I'm never lonely. Know this...


----------



## sealybobo

Vastator said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a buddy who is a self proffessed "chubby chaser". When I finally managed to corner him for an answer as to why; he divulged that fat women are more likely to put out, with minimal investment in his part. Which makes a lot of sense for someone just trying to get laid, and nothing more.
> Do this experiment next time you're in public; Count the number of fat women, and compare that to the number of thin women. Then look to see how many thin women are single. Either unaccompanied, or without rings... The results will be self explainatory. Trying to find a single, attractive, thin woman, is like trying to find unicorn feathers...
> 
> 
> 
> And the thin ones are bitches like chris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're just jealous; or being ridiculous... Maybe both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You secretly want Chris to like you because you're lonely and she's slightly above average looking.  But if she's a 6 her personality makes her a 4. If you see her as a 7 she's a 5 because she's such a tool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two things fruitcake... I don't give two shits who likes me, or doesn't. And two... I'm never lonely. Know this...
Click to expand...

I just like busting ChrisL's balls.  And yours now too.  LOL  Know this...


----------



## ChrisL

Vastator said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a buddy who is a self proffessed "chubby chaser". When I finally managed to corner him for an answer as to why; he divulged that fat women are more likely to put out, with minimal investment in his part. Which makes a lot of sense for someone just trying to get laid, and nothing more.
> Do this experiment next time you're in public; Count the number of fat women, and compare that to the number of thin women. Then look to see how many thin women are single. Either unaccompanied, or without rings... The results will be self explainatory. Trying to find a single, attractive, thin woman, is like trying to find unicorn feathers...
> 
> 
> 
> And the thin ones are bitches like chris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're just jealous; or being ridiculous... Maybe both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You secretly want Chris to like you because you're lonely and she's slightly above average looking.  But if she's a 6 her personality makes her a 4. If you see her as a 7 she's a 5 because she's such a tool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two things fruitcake... I don't give two shits who likes me, or doesn't. And two... I'm never lonely. Know this...
Click to expand...


Bobo has some serious issues.  He is a psycho stalker.


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a buddy who is a self proffessed "chubby chaser". When I finally managed to corner him for an answer as to why; he divulged that fat women are more likely to put out, with minimal investment in his part. Which makes a lot of sense for someone just trying to get laid, and nothing more.
> Do this experiment next time you're in public; Count the number of fat women, and compare that to the number of thin women. Then look to see how many thin women are single. Either unaccompanied, or without rings... The results will be self explainatory. Trying to find a single, attractive, thin woman, is like trying to find unicorn feathers...
> 
> 
> 
> And the thin ones are bitches like chris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're just jealous; or being ridiculous... Maybe both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You secretly want Chris to like you because you're lonely and she's slightly above average looking.  But if she's a 6 her personality makes her a 4. If you see her as a 7 she's a 5 because she's such a tool
Click to expand...


This is a compliment coming from a screwball like you.    You just can NOT control yourself.  You should really go get some professional help for yourself.  Stop acting like a child, old man!


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a buddy who is a self proffessed "chubby chaser". When I finally managed to corner him for an answer as to why; he divulged that fat women are more likely to put out, with minimal investment in his part. Which makes a lot of sense for someone just trying to get laid, and nothing more.
> Do this experiment next time you're in public; Count the number of fat women, and compare that to the number of thin women. Then look to see how many thin women are single. Either unaccompanied, or without rings... The results will be self explainatory. Trying to find a single, attractive, thin woman, is like trying to find unicorn feathers...
> 
> 
> 
> And the thin ones are bitches like chris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're just jealous; or being ridiculous... Maybe both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You secretly want Chris to like you because you're lonely and she's slightly above average looking.  But if she's a 6 her personality makes her a 4. If you see her as a 7 she's a 5 because she's such a tool
Click to expand...


Can you believe this guy?  Why does he act like a tweenager?


----------



## ChrisL

Vastator said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a buddy who is a self proffessed "chubby chaser". When I finally managed to corner him for an answer as to why; he divulged that fat women are more likely to put out, with minimal investment in his part. Which makes a lot of sense for someone just trying to get laid, and nothing more.
> Do this experiment next time you're in public; Count the number of fat women, and compare that to the number of thin women. Then look to see how many thin women are single. Either unaccompanied, or without rings... The results will be self explainatory. Trying to find a single, attractive, thin woman, is like trying to find unicorn feathers...
> 
> 
> 
> And the thin ones are bitches like chris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're just jealous; or being ridiculous... Maybe both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You secretly want Chris to like you because you're lonely and she's slightly above average looking.  But if she's a 6 her personality makes her a 4. If you see her as a 7 she's a 5 because she's such a tool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two things fruitcake... I don't give two shits who likes me, or doesn't. And two... I'm never lonely. Know this...
Click to expand...


He acts like a jealous 12-year-old girl!    Too funny.


----------



## Vastator

ChrisL said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a buddy who is a self proffessed "chubby chaser". When I finally managed to corner him for an answer as to why; he divulged that fat women are more likely to put out, with minimal investment in his part. Which makes a lot of sense for someone just trying to get laid, and nothing more.
> Do this experiment next time you're in public; Count the number of fat women, and compare that to the number of thin women. Then look to see how many thin women are single. Either unaccompanied, or without rings... The results will be self explainatory. Trying to find a single, attractive, thin woman, is like trying to find unicorn feathers...
> 
> 
> 
> And the thin ones are bitches like chris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're just jealous; or being ridiculous... Maybe both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You secretly want Chris to like you because you're lonely and she's slightly above average looking.  But if she's a 6 her personality makes her a 4. If you see her as a 7 she's a 5 because she's such a tool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two things fruitcake... I don't give two shits who likes me, or doesn't. And two... I'm never lonely. Know this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He acts like a jealous 12-year-old girl!    Too funny.
Click to expand...

I fear he may be smitten with you.


----------



## anotherlife

ChrisL said:


> I am getting tired of hearing these obese people try to make it sound as if obesity is some kind of "fashion statement."  Obesity is bad for our health, costs us billions of dollars in medical expenses and is just as bad as smoking!  Encouraging obesity is like encouraging smoking or any other bad habit.  Obesity is NOT fashionable and for a very good reason!
> 
> While I think the CEO's comments about obese people were rather crude, I think this woman is even worse to push such an unhealthy lifestyle.  If a 10-year-old is on a diet because he or she is overweight, then that is a GOOD thing!
> 
> 'Attractive & Fat' and Abercrombie controversy - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> Jes Baker is cutting retailer Abercrombie & Fitch down to size.
> 
> Baker, who blogs under the name "The Militant Baker" and wears a size 22, changed the brand's A&F logo to "Attractive & Fat" in a mock, black-and-white Abercrombie ad to challenge the line's branding efforts.
> 
> The photos come as a provocative response to contentious comments Abercrombie CEO Mike Jeffries made in a 2006 Salon article about the multibillion-dollar brand's target audience.
> 
> "In every school there are the cool and popular kids, and then there are the not-so-cool kids," Jeffries said. "Candidly, we go after the cool kids. We go after the attractive all-American kid with a great attitude and a lot of friends. A lot of people don't belong [in our clothes], and they can't belong. Are we exclusionary? Absolutely."
> 
> The divisive remarks resurfaced earlier this month after a series of protests went viral, from Greg Karber's video of himself giving homeless people Abercrombie clothing to a Change.org petition for larger sizes by a teenage eating disorder survivor.
> 
> The plus-size community particularly took umbrage to the CEO's business model because the retailer currently does not offer clothes above size 10 or large for women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I challenge the separation of attractive and fat, and I assert that they are compatible regardless of what you believe," Baker, 26, wrote in a public letter addressed to the CEO.
> 
> Jeffries has since apologized in a statement: "While I believe this 7-year-old, resurrected quote has been taken out of context, I sincerely regret that my choice of words was interpreted in a manner that has caused offense."
> 
> Baker spoke to CNN about Jeffries' comments and her motivations to address them. The interview has been edited for clarity and brevity.
> 
> CNN: You start your letter with a preface that Jeffries' opinion "isn't shocking; millions share the same sentiment." The comments are from 2006 -- what motivated you to act on them?
> 
> Jes Baker: It really wasn't upset or outrage at all. I've been an art major for the majority of my academic life, and so I am always trying to find opportunities to do something artistic.
> 
> I just thought we don't see the juxtaposition of typical and atypical bodies in advertising specifically. Since I am a woman and I am fat and that's what I have to work with, I wanted to show that contrast by finding a male model.
> 
> Really, it just came because I wanted to not be angry about it. I wanted to not say, "This is an outrage, I've never heard of this before," but say, "OK, well, look at this. Look at how awesome this is."
> 
> And, I think when you're talking about really serious subjects, and this is kind of serious, it's important to be a little bit cheeky and pull in a little bit of humor so that it's approachable -- and it worked.




Very interesting and very difficult subject.  There is a national hysteria about obesity in America.  There is no dialog or cure, because the fat acceptance movement represents all institutions that make money with obesity.  I think the worst is that obesity forces misery on other people.  You will live forever only getting more and more obese every year.  Currently the American national obesity statistics is at 75 %.  How does obesity work?  Yyou can't have healthy relationships under the condition of obesity so is it the drugs that Americans are after I guess?  Hmmm.


----------



## ChrisL

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the thin ones are bitches like chris
> 
> 
> 
> You're just jealous; or being ridiculous... Maybe both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You secretly want Chris to like you because you're lonely and she's slightly above average looking.  But if she's a 6 her personality makes her a 4. If you see her as a 7 she's a 5 because she's such a tool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two things fruitcake... I don't give two shits who likes me, or doesn't. And two... I'm never lonely. Know this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He acts like a jealous 12-year-old girl!    Too funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I fear he may be smitten with you.
Click to expand...


Let's hope not!


----------



## ChrisL

anotherlife said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting tired of hearing these obese people try to make it sound as if obesity is some kind of "fashion statement."  Obesity is bad for our health, costs us billions of dollars in medical expenses and is just as bad as smoking!  Encouraging obesity is like encouraging smoking or any other bad habit.  Obesity is NOT fashionable and for a very good reason!
> 
> While I think the CEO's comments about obese people were rather crude, I think this woman is even worse to push such an unhealthy lifestyle.  If a 10-year-old is on a diet because he or she is overweight, then that is a GOOD thing!
> 
> 'Attractive & Fat' and Abercrombie controversy - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> Jes Baker is cutting retailer Abercrombie & Fitch down to size.
> 
> Baker, who blogs under the name "The Militant Baker" and wears a size 22, changed the brand's A&F logo to "Attractive & Fat" in a mock, black-and-white Abercrombie ad to challenge the line's branding efforts.
> 
> The photos come as a provocative response to contentious comments Abercrombie CEO Mike Jeffries made in a 2006 Salon article about the multibillion-dollar brand's target audience.
> 
> "In every school there are the cool and popular kids, and then there are the not-so-cool kids," Jeffries said. "Candidly, we go after the cool kids. We go after the attractive all-American kid with a great attitude and a lot of friends. A lot of people don't belong [in our clothes], and they can't belong. Are we exclusionary? Absolutely."
> 
> The divisive remarks resurfaced earlier this month after a series of protests went viral, from Greg Karber's video of himself giving homeless people Abercrombie clothing to a Change.org petition for larger sizes by a teenage eating disorder survivor.
> 
> The plus-size community particularly took umbrage to the CEO's business model because the retailer currently does not offer clothes above size 10 or large for women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I challenge the separation of attractive and fat, and I assert that they are compatible regardless of what you believe," Baker, 26, wrote in a public letter addressed to the CEO.
> 
> Jeffries has since apologized in a statement: "While I believe this 7-year-old, resurrected quote has been taken out of context, I sincerely regret that my choice of words was interpreted in a manner that has caused offense."
> 
> Baker spoke to CNN about Jeffries' comments and her motivations to address them. The interview has been edited for clarity and brevity.
> 
> CNN: You start your letter with a preface that Jeffries' opinion "isn't shocking; millions share the same sentiment." The comments are from 2006 -- what motivated you to act on them?
> 
> Jes Baker: It really wasn't upset or outrage at all. I've been an art major for the majority of my academic life, and so I am always trying to find opportunities to do something artistic.
> 
> I just thought we don't see the juxtaposition of typical and atypical bodies in advertising specifically. Since I am a woman and I am fat and that's what I have to work with, I wanted to show that contrast by finding a male model.
> 
> Really, it just came because I wanted to not be angry about it. I wanted to not say, "This is an outrage, I've never heard of this before," but say, "OK, well, look at this. Look at how awesome this is."
> 
> And, I think when you're talking about really serious subjects, and this is kind of serious, it's important to be a little bit cheeky and pull in a little bit of humor so that it's approachable -- and it worked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting and very difficult subject.  There is a national hysteria about obesity in America.  There is no dialog or cure, because the fat acceptance movement represents all institutions that make money with obesity.  I think the worst is that obesity forces misery on other people.  You will live forever only getting more and more obese every year.  Currently the American national obesity statistics is at 75 %.  How does obesity work?  Yyou can't have healthy relationships under the condition of obesity so is it the drugs that Americans are after I guess?  Hmmm.
Click to expand...


Huh?  What drugs?  You have to be more specific.


----------



## ChrisL

Someone posted a picture of the minister of health in Belgium.  I was like   The MINISTER OF HEALTH?  Seriously???


----------



## Papageorgio

nelliemiles said:


> It is actually not beautiful. We should try having proper diet and a perfect weight and body.



Why?


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really see much difference between this and telling young people that smoking is "beautiful."  Obesity and smoking are NOT beautiful.  In most instances, both are not necessary.  MOST people are fat because they eat too much of the wrong kinds of food.
> 
> 
> 
> You should be healthy thick or thin. But if you start getting a belly gut or love handles it's time to do something about it.
Click to expand...


Why?


----------



## ChrisL

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really see much difference between this and telling young people that smoking is "beautiful."  Obesity and smoking are NOT beautiful.  In most instances, both are not necessary.  MOST people are fat because they eat too much of the wrong kinds of food.
> 
> 
> 
> You should be healthy thick or thin. But if you start getting a belly gut or love handles it's time to do something about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...


Because it's a sign that you are becoming unhealthy.  That's why.  

Obesity is one of the biggest drivers of preventable chronic diseases and healthcare costs in the United States. Currently, estimates for these costs range from $147 billion to nearly $210 billion per year.1 In addition, obesity is associated with job absenteeism, costing approximately $4.3 billion annually2 and with lower productivity while at work, costing employers $506 per obese worker per year.3





As a person's BMI increases, so do the number of sick days, medical claims and healthcare costs.4 For instance:


Obese adults spend 42 percent more on direct healthcare costs than adults who are a healthy weight.5
Per capita healthcare costs for severely or morbidly obese adults (BMI >40) are 81 percent higher than for healthy weight adults.6 In 2000, around $11 billion was spent on medical expenditures for morbidly obese U.S. adults.
Moderately obese (BMI between 30 and 35) individuals are more than twice as likely as healthy weight individuals to be prescribed prescription pharmaceuticals to manage medical conditions.7
Costs for patients presenting at emergency rooms with chest pains are 41 percent higher for severely obese patients, 28 percent higher for obese patients and 22 percent higher for overweight patients than for healthy- weight patients.8
The Healthcare Costs of Obesity: The State of Obesity


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really see much difference between this and telling young people that smoking is "beautiful."  Obesity and smoking are NOT beautiful.  In most instances, both are not necessary.  MOST people are fat because they eat too much of the wrong kinds of food.
> 
> 
> 
> You should be healthy thick or thin. But if you start getting a belly gut or love handles it's time to do something about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...

It means you are getting out of shape.  It's not healthy or attractive.  

I was wondering where you've been the last few weeks.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really see much difference between this and telling young people that smoking is "beautiful."  Obesity and smoking are NOT beautiful.  In most instances, both are not necessary.  MOST people are fat because they eat too much of the wrong kinds of food.
> 
> 
> 
> You should be healthy thick or thin. But if you start getting a belly gut or love handles it's time to do something about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means you are getting out of shape.  It's not healthy or attractive.
> 
> I was wondering where you've been the last few weeks.
Click to expand...


Been around.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really see much difference between this and telling young people that smoking is "beautiful."  Obesity and smoking are NOT beautiful.  In most instances, both are not necessary.  MOST people are fat because they eat too much of the wrong kinds of food.
> 
> 
> 
> You should be healthy thick or thin. But if you start getting a belly gut or love handles it's time to do something about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means you are getting out of shape.  It's not healthy or attractive.
> 
> I was wondering where you've been the last few weeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Been around.
Click to expand...

I just got a dog in October. I walk him 7 days a week 1.5-2 hours a day no matter what. Everyone's saying how great I look. Now that I'm looking and feeling better I'm eating better. I do believe most people who are fat or obese are because they don't move and eat bad. Do you deny that? I hate agreeing with Chrisl but she's right


----------



## ChrisL

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really see much difference between this and telling young people that smoking is "beautiful."  Obesity and smoking are NOT beautiful.  In most instances, both are not necessary.  MOST people are fat because they eat too much of the wrong kinds of food.
> 
> 
> 
> You should be healthy thick or thin. But if you start getting a belly gut or love handles it's time to do something about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means you are getting out of shape.  It's not healthy or attractive.
> 
> I was wondering where you've been the last few weeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Been around.
Click to expand...


Hope everything is going well for you.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really see much difference between this and telling young people that smoking is "beautiful."  Obesity and smoking are NOT beautiful.  In most instances, both are not necessary.  MOST people are fat because they eat too much of the wrong kinds of food.
> 
> 
> 
> You should be healthy thick or thin. But if you start getting a belly gut or love handles it's time to do something about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means you are getting out of shape.  It's not healthy or attractive.
> 
> I was wondering where you've been the last few weeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Been around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hope everything is going well for you.
Click to expand...

He is a good guy. You're not so bad yourself Chris. I like your presence here. You are smart, interesting, like to argue. You're fun. Thanks for putting up with me.


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should be healthy thick or thin. But if you start getting a belly gut or love handles it's time to do something about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means you are getting out of shape.  It's not healthy or attractive.
> 
> I was wondering where you've been the last few weeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Been around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hope everything is going well for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a good guy. You're not so bad yourself Chris. I like your presence here. You are smart, interesting, like to argue. You're fun. Thanks for putting up with me.
Click to expand...


Okay, what do you want?   

Seriously though, thank you.  That was a very sweet thing to say, and very surprising coming from you!


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really see much difference between this and telling young people that smoking is "beautiful."  Obesity and smoking are NOT beautiful.  In most instances, both are not necessary.  MOST people are fat because they eat too much of the wrong kinds of food.
> 
> 
> 
> You should be healthy thick or thin. But if you start getting a belly gut or love handles it's time to do something about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means you are getting out of shape.  It's not healthy or attractive.
> 
> I was wondering where you've been the last few weeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Been around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just got a dog in October. I walk him 7 days a week 1.5-2 hours a day no matter what. Everyone's saying how great I look. Now that I'm looking and feeling better I'm eating better. I do believe most people who are fat or obese are because they don't move and eat bad. Do you deny that? I hate agreeing with Chrisl but she's right
Click to expand...


I don't care to be truthful, if someone wants to be fat, that is there business not mine.


----------



## Papageorgio

ChrisL said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really see much difference between this and telling young people that smoking is "beautiful."  Obesity and smoking are NOT beautiful.  In most instances, both are not necessary.  MOST people are fat because they eat too much of the wrong kinds of food.
> 
> 
> 
> You should be healthy thick or thin. But if you start getting a belly gut or love handles it's time to do something about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means you are getting out of shape.  It's not healthy or attractive.
> 
> I was wondering where you've been the last few weeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Been around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hope everything is going well for you.
Click to expand...


It is and you as well, just working and been busy. Bought a spa, a pellet grill and redoing our back yard. If you want great food, get a pellet grill. Grill fish, and veggies and it tastes great! Low fat, low cal, I lost 10 pounds cooking on that thing. I have stayed away from bread and pasta.


----------



## anotherlife

ChrisL said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting tired of hearing these obese people try to make it sound as if obesity is some kind of "fashion statement."  Obesity is bad for our health, costs us billions of dollars in medical expenses and is just as bad as smoking!  Encouraging obesity is like encouraging smoking or any other bad habit.  Obesity is NOT fashionable and for a very good reason!
> 
> While I think the CEO's comments about obese people were rather crude, I think this woman is even worse to push such an unhealthy lifestyle.  If a 10-year-old is on a diet because he or she is overweight, then that is a GOOD thing!
> 
> 'Attractive & Fat' and Abercrombie controversy - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> Jes Baker is cutting retailer Abercrombie & Fitch down to size.
> 
> Baker, who blogs under the name "The Militant Baker" and wears a size 22, changed the brand's A&F logo to "Attractive & Fat" in a mock, black-and-white Abercrombie ad to challenge the line's branding efforts.
> 
> The photos come as a provocative response to contentious comments Abercrombie CEO Mike Jeffries made in a 2006 Salon article about the multibillion-dollar brand's target audience.
> 
> "In every school there are the cool and popular kids, and then there are the not-so-cool kids," Jeffries said. "Candidly, we go after the cool kids. We go after the attractive all-American kid with a great attitude and a lot of friends. A lot of people don't belong [in our clothes], and they can't belong. Are we exclusionary? Absolutely."
> 
> The divisive remarks resurfaced earlier this month after a series of protests went viral, from Greg Karber's video of himself giving homeless people Abercrombie clothing to a Change.org petition for larger sizes by a teenage eating disorder survivor.
> 
> The plus-size community particularly took umbrage to the CEO's business model because the retailer currently does not offer clothes above size 10 or large for women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I challenge the separation of attractive and fat, and I assert that they are compatible regardless of what you believe," Baker, 26, wrote in a public letter addressed to the CEO.
> 
> Jeffries has since apologized in a statement: "While I believe this 7-year-old, resurrected quote has been taken out of context, I sincerely regret that my choice of words was interpreted in a manner that has caused offense."
> 
> Baker spoke to CNN about Jeffries' comments and her motivations to address them. The interview has been edited for clarity and brevity.
> 
> CNN: You start your letter with a preface that Jeffries' opinion "isn't shocking; millions share the same sentiment." The comments are from 2006 -- what motivated you to act on them?
> 
> Jes Baker: It really wasn't upset or outrage at all. I've been an art major for the majority of my academic life, and so I am always trying to find opportunities to do something artistic.
> 
> I just thought we don't see the juxtaposition of typical and atypical bodies in advertising specifically. Since I am a woman and I am fat and that's what I have to work with, I wanted to show that contrast by finding a male model.
> 
> Really, it just came because I wanted to not be angry about it. I wanted to not say, "This is an outrage, I've never heard of this before," but say, "OK, well, look at this. Look at how awesome this is."
> 
> And, I think when you're talking about really serious subjects, and this is kind of serious, it's important to be a little bit cheeky and pull in a little bit of humor so that it's approachable -- and it worked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting and very difficult subject.  There is a national hysteria about obesity in America.  There is no dialog or cure, because the fat acceptance movement represents all institutions that make money with obesity.  I think the worst is that obesity forces misery on other people.  You will live forever only getting more and more obese every year.  Currently the American national obesity statistics is at 75 %.  How does obesity work?  Yyou can't have healthy relationships under the condition of obesity so is it the drugs that Americans are after I guess?  Hmmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh?  What drugs?  You have to be more specific.
Click to expand...


I don't really know what drugs, but if you are a fatso and you have already stomped all your friends into the ground for your amusement, then what is left for you to enjoy in life?


----------



## anotherlife

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should be healthy thick or thin. But if you start getting a belly gut or love handles it's time to do something about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means you are getting out of shape.  It's not healthy or attractive.
> 
> I was wondering where you've been the last few weeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Been around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just got a dog in October. I walk him 7 days a week 1.5-2 hours a day no matter what. Everyone's saying how great I look. Now that I'm looking and feeling better I'm eating better. I do believe most people who are fat or obese are because they don't move and eat bad. Do you deny that? I hate agreeing with Chrisl but she's right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care to be truthful, if someone wants to be fat, that is there business not mine.
Click to expand...


No because being fat ruins the universe through reducing choices for everyone else.


----------



## Papageorgio

anotherlife said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> It means you are getting out of shape.  It's not healthy or attractive.
> 
> I was wondering where you've been the last few weeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Been around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just got a dog in October. I walk him 7 days a week 1.5-2 hours a day no matter what. Everyone's saying how great I look. Now that I'm looking and feeling better I'm eating better. I do believe most people who are fat or obese are because they don't move and eat bad. Do you deny that? I hate agreeing with Chrisl but she's right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care to be truthful, if someone wants to be fat, that is there business not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No because being fat ruins the universe through reducing choices for everyone else.
Click to expand...


No it doesn't, please be serious.


----------



## anotherlife

Papageorgio said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It means you are getting out of shape.  It's not healthy or attractive.
> 
> I was wondering where you've been the last few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just got a dog in October. I walk him 7 days a week 1.5-2 hours a day no matter what. Everyone's saying how great I look. Now that I'm looking and feeling better I'm eating better. I do believe most people who are fat or obese are because they don't move and eat bad. Do you deny that? I hate agreeing with Chrisl but she's right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care to be truthful, if someone wants to be fat, that is there business not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No because being fat ruins the universe through reducing choices for everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it doesn't, please be serious.
Click to expand...


Be serious?  Okay.  In 1970, 5 % of school students were fat.  In 2010, 75 % of school students are fat.  So if you want a hot gf, or even just an average gf, your chances have gone down from 95 % to 25 %.  Now isn't that a rather big reduction of choices for everyone?


----------



## anotherlife

ChrisL said:


> Someone posted a picture of the minister of health in Belgium.  I was like   The MINISTER OF HEALTH?  Seriously???



Genetic engineering gone bad again.  This must be personal for her.  Hehe.


----------



## Papageorgio

anotherlife said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been around.
> 
> 
> 
> I just got a dog in October. I walk him 7 days a week 1.5-2 hours a day no matter what. Everyone's saying how great I look. Now that I'm looking and feeling better I'm eating better. I do believe most people who are fat or obese are because they don't move and eat bad. Do you deny that? I hate agreeing with Chrisl but she's right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care to be truthful, if someone wants to be fat, that is there business not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No because being fat ruins the universe through reducing choices for everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it doesn't, please be serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be serious?  Okay.  In 1970, 5 % of school students were fat.  In 2010, 75 % of school students are fat.  So if you want a hot gf, or even just an average gf, your chances have gone down from 95 % to 25 %.  Now isn't that a rather big reduction of choices for everyone?
Click to expand...


So hot girl friends are the motivation? It's all about looks? Pretty shallow Hal.


----------



## ChrisL

anotherlife said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting tired of hearing these obese people try to make it sound as if obesity is some kind of "fashion statement."  Obesity is bad for our health, costs us billions of dollars in medical expenses and is just as bad as smoking!  Encouraging obesity is like encouraging smoking or any other bad habit.  Obesity is NOT fashionable and for a very good reason!
> 
> While I think the CEO's comments about obese people were rather crude, I think this woman is even worse to push such an unhealthy lifestyle.  If a 10-year-old is on a diet because he or she is overweight, then that is a GOOD thing!
> 
> 'Attractive & Fat' and Abercrombie controversy - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> Jes Baker is cutting retailer Abercrombie & Fitch down to size.
> 
> Baker, who blogs under the name "The Militant Baker" and wears a size 22, changed the brand's A&F logo to "Attractive & Fat" in a mock, black-and-white Abercrombie ad to challenge the line's branding efforts.
> 
> The photos come as a provocative response to contentious comments Abercrombie CEO Mike Jeffries made in a 2006 Salon article about the multibillion-dollar brand's target audience.
> 
> "In every school there are the cool and popular kids, and then there are the not-so-cool kids," Jeffries said. "Candidly, we go after the cool kids. We go after the attractive all-American kid with a great attitude and a lot of friends. A lot of people don't belong [in our clothes], and they can't belong. Are we exclusionary? Absolutely."
> 
> The divisive remarks resurfaced earlier this month after a series of protests went viral, from Greg Karber's video of himself giving homeless people Abercrombie clothing to a Change.org petition for larger sizes by a teenage eating disorder survivor.
> 
> The plus-size community particularly took umbrage to the CEO's business model because the retailer currently does not offer clothes above size 10 or large for women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I challenge the separation of attractive and fat, and I assert that they are compatible regardless of what you believe," Baker, 26, wrote in a public letter addressed to the CEO.
> 
> Jeffries has since apologized in a statement: "While I believe this 7-year-old, resurrected quote has been taken out of context, I sincerely regret that my choice of words was interpreted in a manner that has caused offense."
> 
> Baker spoke to CNN about Jeffries' comments and her motivations to address them. The interview has been edited for clarity and brevity.
> 
> CNN: You start your letter with a preface that Jeffries' opinion "isn't shocking; millions share the same sentiment." The comments are from 2006 -- what motivated you to act on them?
> 
> Jes Baker: It really wasn't upset or outrage at all. I've been an art major for the majority of my academic life, and so I am always trying to find opportunities to do something artistic.
> 
> I just thought we don't see the juxtaposition of typical and atypical bodies in advertising specifically. Since I am a woman and I am fat and that's what I have to work with, I wanted to show that contrast by finding a male model.
> 
> Really, it just came because I wanted to not be angry about it. I wanted to not say, "This is an outrage, I've never heard of this before," but say, "OK, well, look at this. Look at how awesome this is."
> 
> And, I think when you're talking about really serious subjects, and this is kind of serious, it's important to be a little bit cheeky and pull in a little bit of humor so that it's approachable -- and it worked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting and very difficult subject.  There is a national hysteria about obesity in America.  There is no dialog or cure, because the fat acceptance movement represents all institutions that make money with obesity.  I think the worst is that obesity forces misery on other people.  You will live forever only getting more and more obese every year.  Currently the American national obesity statistics is at 75 %.  How does obesity work?  Yyou can't have healthy relationships under the condition of obesity so is it the drugs that Americans are after I guess?  Hmmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh?  What drugs?  You have to be more specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really know what drugs, but if you are a fatso and you have already stomped all your friends into the ground for your amusement, then what is left for you to enjoy in life?
Click to expand...


I'm not getting what point you are trying to make.  I think most of the time, people who do drugs are skinny and not fat (illegal drugs anyways), because they don't eat well.


----------



## ChrisL

Papageorgio said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should be healthy thick or thin. But if you start getting a belly gut or love handles it's time to do something about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means you are getting out of shape.  It's not healthy or attractive.
> 
> I was wondering where you've been the last few weeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Been around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hope everything is going well for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is and you as well, just working and been busy. Bought a spa, a pellet grill and redoing our back yard. If you want great food, get a pellet grill. Grill fish, and veggies and it tastes great! Low fat, low cal, I lost 10 pounds cooking on that thing. I have stayed away from bread and pasta.
Click to expand...


Great news!    Congratulations on your weight loss too.


----------



## charwin95

The world is not getting healthier but sicker. From Asia ------ Europe ----- to South/Central/North America. Especially here in America. I do not have excessive contacts in Africa. 
Obesity can lead to a lots serious health problems. Start with diabetes, heart, high blood pressure------- followed by organ failure especially the kidney and heart. 
Obesity opens to several types of cancers like colon, rectal, esophageal, breast, pancreatic, kidney, thyroid and gallbladder. Especially with age 55 and above. 

There are about 6,500 dialysis center in US (excluding hospitals) from 1960s count to Jan. 2016. Of the 6,500 about 2,000+  of those was opened in last 3 years. That shows people are getting sicker. Same every else like in the Philippines from the most northern tip by Aparri to southern tip Jolo. Dialysis centers are all over in China, Vietnam, Malaysia, India etc etc etc. Europe, south/central/north america. 
One of the biggest culprits here in US are the unlimited soda all over and video games. Not to mention lack of vitamin D. Just imagine how much packs of sugar every time you drink 8 oz of coke. Every day multiply it by 2 or 3 plus sugar in your coffees, fruits ----- There you go. 
A long time ago maybe 8 or 12  years ago  it's very rare to see an obese French women or men in France. Now it's very common.
A long time ago women are embarrass to show or exposed women's guts walking at the mall here. Now it's very common. It's disgusting in my opinion.   Plus women models displaying as a model telling kids it's okay ------ is a very bad idea. 
I'm not sure how we can control this epidemic but either you or I like it or don't care WE are all affected. 
I make my living from sick people. Except neurological, tuberculosis, flu and aids.


----------



## anotherlife

Papageorgio said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got a dog in October. I walk him 7 days a week 1.5-2 hours a day no matter what. Everyone's saying how great I look. Now that I'm looking and feeling better I'm eating better. I do believe most people who are fat or obese are because they don't move and eat bad. Do you deny that? I hate agreeing with Chrisl but she's right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care to be truthful, if someone wants to be fat, that is there business not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No because being fat ruins the universe through reducing choices for everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it doesn't, please be serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be serious?  Okay.  In 1970, 5 % of school students were fat.  In 2010, 75 % of school students are fat.  So if you want a hot gf, or even just an average gf, your chances have gone down from 95 % to 25 %.  Now isn't that a rather big reduction of choices for everyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So hot girl friends are the motivation? It's all about looks? Pretty shallow Hal.
Click to expand...


Okay.  I am a 300 pound woman and I want to be your gf.  Oops I broke your bone when I sat on it?  Never mind, because all the other girls are 300 pounds too.  So you don't like me?  I win, you can't go anywhere else.  Now which of your bones did I break?


----------



## anotherlife

ChrisL said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting tired of hearing these obese people try to make it sound as if obesity is some kind of "fashion statement."  Obesity is bad for our health, costs us billions of dollars in medical expenses and is just as bad as smoking!  Encouraging obesity is like encouraging smoking or any other bad habit.  Obesity is NOT fashionable and for a very good reason!
> 
> While I think the CEO's comments about obese people were rather crude, I think this woman is even worse to push such an unhealthy lifestyle.  If a 10-year-old is on a diet because he or she is overweight, then that is a GOOD thing!
> 
> 'Attractive & Fat' and Abercrombie controversy - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> Jes Baker is cutting retailer Abercrombie & Fitch down to size.
> 
> Baker, who blogs under the name "The Militant Baker" and wears a size 22, changed the brand's A&F logo to "Attractive & Fat" in a mock, black-and-white Abercrombie ad to challenge the line's branding efforts.
> 
> The photos come as a provocative response to contentious comments Abercrombie CEO Mike Jeffries made in a 2006 Salon article about the multibillion-dollar brand's target audience.
> 
> "In every school there are the cool and popular kids, and then there are the not-so-cool kids," Jeffries said. "Candidly, we go after the cool kids. We go after the attractive all-American kid with a great attitude and a lot of friends. A lot of people don't belong [in our clothes], and they can't belong. Are we exclusionary? Absolutely."
> 
> The divisive remarks resurfaced earlier this month after a series of protests went viral, from Greg Karber's video of himself giving homeless people Abercrombie clothing to a Change.org petition for larger sizes by a teenage eating disorder survivor.
> 
> The plus-size community particularly took umbrage to the CEO's business model because the retailer currently does not offer clothes above size 10 or large for women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I challenge the separation of attractive and fat, and I assert that they are compatible regardless of what you believe," Baker, 26, wrote in a public letter addressed to the CEO.
> 
> Jeffries has since apologized in a statement: "While I believe this 7-year-old, resurrected quote has been taken out of context, I sincerely regret that my choice of words was interpreted in a manner that has caused offense."
> 
> Baker spoke to CNN about Jeffries' comments and her motivations to address them. The interview has been edited for clarity and brevity.
> 
> CNN: You start your letter with a preface that Jeffries' opinion "isn't shocking; millions share the same sentiment." The comments are from 2006 -- what motivated you to act on them?
> 
> Jes Baker: It really wasn't upset or outrage at all. I've been an art major for the majority of my academic life, and so I am always trying to find opportunities to do something artistic.
> 
> I just thought we don't see the juxtaposition of typical and atypical bodies in advertising specifically. Since I am a woman and I am fat and that's what I have to work with, I wanted to show that contrast by finding a male model.
> 
> Really, it just came because I wanted to not be angry about it. I wanted to not say, "This is an outrage, I've never heard of this before," but say, "OK, well, look at this. Look at how awesome this is."
> 
> And, I think when you're talking about really serious subjects, and this is kind of serious, it's important to be a little bit cheeky and pull in a little bit of humor so that it's approachable -- and it worked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting and very difficult subject.  There is a national hysteria about obesity in America.  There is no dialog or cure, because the fat acceptance movement represents all institutions that make money with obesity.  I think the worst is that obesity forces misery on other people.  You will live forever only getting more and more obese every year.  Currently the American national obesity statistics is at 75 %.  How does obesity work?  Yyou can't have healthy relationships under the condition of obesity so is it the drugs that Americans are after I guess?  Hmmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh?  What drugs?  You have to be more specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really know what drugs, but if you are a fatso and you have already stomped all your friends into the ground for your amusement, then what is left for you to enjoy in life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not getting what point you are trying to make.  I think most of the time, people who do drugs are skinny and not fat (illegal drugs anyways), because they don't eat well.
Click to expand...


Hmmm, excellent idea, thanks for the tip.  I think this is about swapping an addiction to a lesser harmful addiction.  I think smoking counters obesity too, smokers are usually less obese, aren't they?


----------



## anotherlife

ChrisL said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting tired of hearing these obese people try to make it sound as if obesity is some kind of "fashion statement."  Obesity is bad for our health, costs us billions of dollars in medical expenses and is just as bad as smoking!  Encouraging obesity is like encouraging smoking or any other bad habit.  Obesity is NOT fashionable and for a very good reason!
> 
> While I think the CEO's comments about obese people were rather crude, I think this woman is even worse to push such an unhealthy lifestyle.  If a 10-year-old is on a diet because he or she is overweight, then that is a GOOD thing!
> 
> 'Attractive & Fat' and Abercrombie controversy - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> Jes Baker is cutting retailer Abercrombie & Fitch down to size.
> 
> Baker, who blogs under the name "The Militant Baker" and wears a size 22, changed the brand's A&F logo to "Attractive & Fat" in a mock, black-and-white Abercrombie ad to challenge the line's branding efforts.
> 
> The photos come as a provocative response to contentious comments Abercrombie CEO Mike Jeffries made in a 2006 Salon article about the multibillion-dollar brand's target audience.
> 
> "In every school there are the cool and popular kids, and then there are the not-so-cool kids," Jeffries said. "Candidly, we go after the cool kids. We go after the attractive all-American kid with a great attitude and a lot of friends. A lot of people don't belong [in our clothes], and they can't belong. Are we exclusionary? Absolutely."
> 
> The divisive remarks resurfaced earlier this month after a series of protests went viral, from Greg Karber's video of himself giving homeless people Abercrombie clothing to a Change.org petition for larger sizes by a teenage eating disorder survivor.
> 
> The plus-size community particularly took umbrage to the CEO's business model because the retailer currently does not offer clothes above size 10 or large for women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I challenge the separation of attractive and fat, and I assert that they are compatible regardless of what you believe," Baker, 26, wrote in a public letter addressed to the CEO.
> 
> Jeffries has since apologized in a statement: "While I believe this 7-year-old, resurrected quote has been taken out of context, I sincerely regret that my choice of words was interpreted in a manner that has caused offense."
> 
> Baker spoke to CNN about Jeffries' comments and her motivations to address them. The interview has been edited for clarity and brevity.
> 
> CNN: You start your letter with a preface that Jeffries' opinion "isn't shocking; millions share the same sentiment." The comments are from 2006 -- what motivated you to act on them?
> 
> Jes Baker: It really wasn't upset or outrage at all. I've been an art major for the majority of my academic life, and so I am always trying to find opportunities to do something artistic.
> 
> I just thought we don't see the juxtaposition of typical and atypical bodies in advertising specifically. Since I am a woman and I am fat and that's what I have to work with, I wanted to show that contrast by finding a male model.
> 
> Really, it just came because I wanted to not be angry about it. I wanted to not say, "This is an outrage, I've never heard of this before," but say, "OK, well, look at this. Look at how awesome this is."
> 
> And, I think when you're talking about really serious subjects, and this is kind of serious, it's important to be a little bit cheeky and pull in a little bit of humor so that it's approachable -- and it worked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting and very difficult subject.  There is a national hysteria about obesity in America.  There is no dialog or cure, because the fat acceptance movement represents all institutions that make money with obesity.  I think the worst is that obesity forces misery on other people.  You will live forever only getting more and more obese every year.  Currently the American national obesity statistics is at 75 %.  How does obesity work?  Yyou can't have healthy relationships under the condition of obesity so is it the drugs that Americans are after I guess?  Hmmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh?  What drugs?  You have to be more specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really know what drugs, but if you are a fatso and you have already stomped all your friends into the ground for your amusement, then what is left for you to enjoy in life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not getting what point you are trying to make.  I think most of the time, people who do drugs are skinny and not fat (illegal drugs anyways), because they don't eat well.
Click to expand...


Even better, since you may be the only American that is not obese, disclose your secret.  Is it true that obese people are usually from the poorer classes because they can only afford crap food?  A 100 years ago, when there was no obesity, they went simply hungry, now they can buy a life by paying obesity for it.  Did we just trade national hunger for national obesity?  Maybe this is the modern Malthusian development, hehehe.


----------



## ChrisL

anotherlife said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting tired of hearing these obese people try to make it sound as if obesity is some kind of "fashion statement."  Obesity is bad for our health, costs us billions of dollars in medical expenses and is just as bad as smoking!  Encouraging obesity is like encouraging smoking or any other bad habit.  Obesity is NOT fashionable and for a very good reason!
> 
> While I think the CEO's comments about obese people were rather crude, I think this woman is even worse to push such an unhealthy lifestyle.  If a 10-year-old is on a diet because he or she is overweight, then that is a GOOD thing!
> 
> 'Attractive & Fat' and Abercrombie controversy - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> Jes Baker is cutting retailer Abercrombie & Fitch down to size.
> 
> Baker, who blogs under the name "The Militant Baker" and wears a size 22, changed the brand's A&F logo to "Attractive & Fat" in a mock, black-and-white Abercrombie ad to challenge the line's branding efforts.
> 
> The photos come as a provocative response to contentious comments Abercrombie CEO Mike Jeffries made in a 2006 Salon article about the multibillion-dollar brand's target audience.
> 
> "In every school there are the cool and popular kids, and then there are the not-so-cool kids," Jeffries said. "Candidly, we go after the cool kids. We go after the attractive all-American kid with a great attitude and a lot of friends. A lot of people don't belong [in our clothes], and they can't belong. Are we exclusionary? Absolutely."
> 
> The divisive remarks resurfaced earlier this month after a series of protests went viral, from Greg Karber's video of himself giving homeless people Abercrombie clothing to a Change.org petition for larger sizes by a teenage eating disorder survivor.
> 
> The plus-size community particularly took umbrage to the CEO's business model because the retailer currently does not offer clothes above size 10 or large for women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I challenge the separation of attractive and fat, and I assert that they are compatible regardless of what you believe," Baker, 26, wrote in a public letter addressed to the CEO.
> 
> Jeffries has since apologized in a statement: "While I believe this 7-year-old, resurrected quote has been taken out of context, I sincerely regret that my choice of words was interpreted in a manner that has caused offense."
> 
> Baker spoke to CNN about Jeffries' comments and her motivations to address them. The interview has been edited for clarity and brevity.
> 
> CNN: You start your letter with a preface that Jeffries' opinion "isn't shocking; millions share the same sentiment." The comments are from 2006 -- what motivated you to act on them?
> 
> Jes Baker: It really wasn't upset or outrage at all. I've been an art major for the majority of my academic life, and so I am always trying to find opportunities to do something artistic.
> 
> I just thought we don't see the juxtaposition of typical and atypical bodies in advertising specifically. Since I am a woman and I am fat and that's what I have to work with, I wanted to show that contrast by finding a male model.
> 
> Really, it just came because I wanted to not be angry about it. I wanted to not say, "This is an outrage, I've never heard of this before," but say, "OK, well, look at this. Look at how awesome this is."
> 
> And, I think when you're talking about really serious subjects, and this is kind of serious, it's important to be a little bit cheeky and pull in a little bit of humor so that it's approachable -- and it worked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting and very difficult subject.  There is a national hysteria about obesity in America.  There is no dialog or cure, because the fat acceptance movement represents all institutions that make money with obesity.  I think the worst is that obesity forces misery on other people.  You will live forever only getting more and more obese every year.  Currently the American national obesity statistics is at 75 %.  How does obesity work?  Yyou can't have healthy relationships under the condition of obesity so is it the drugs that Americans are after I guess?  Hmmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh?  What drugs?  You have to be more specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really know what drugs, but if you are a fatso and you have already stomped all your friends into the ground for your amusement, then what is left for you to enjoy in life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not getting what point you are trying to make.  I think most of the time, people who do drugs are skinny and not fat (illegal drugs anyways), because they don't eat well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even better, since you may be the only American that is not obese, disclose your secret.  Is it true that obese people are usually from the poorer classes because they can only afford crap food?  A 100 years ago, when there was no obesity, they went simply hungry, now they can buy a life by paying obesity for it.  Did we just trade national hunger for national obesity?  Maybe this is the modern Malthusian development, hehehe.
Click to expand...


Of course I'm not the only one who isn't obese.  Don't be ridiculous.  While there are a lot of fat people, there are still thin (or average sized) people too.


----------



## Billo_Really




----------



## ChrisL

Billo_Really said:


>



Big bottoms are not all they are cracked up to be.  Lol!


----------



## Papageorgio

anotherlife said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care to be truthful, if someone wants to be fat, that is there business not mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No because being fat ruins the universe through reducing choices for everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it doesn't, please be serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be serious?  Okay.  In 1970, 5 % of school students were fat.  In 2010, 75 % of school students are fat.  So if you want a hot gf, or even just an average gf, your chances have gone down from 95 % to 25 %.  Now isn't that a rather big reduction of choices for everyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So hot girl friends are the motivation? It's all about looks? Pretty shallow Hal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay.  I am a 300 pound woman and I want to be your gf.  Oops I broke your bone when I sat on it?  Never mind, because all the other girls are 300 pounds too.  So you don't like me?  I win, you can't go anywhere else.  Now which of your bones did I break?
Click to expand...


You are a complete shallow moron, congrats!


----------



## anotherlife

Papageorgio said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> No because being fat ruins the universe through reducing choices for everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it doesn't, please be serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be serious?  Okay.  In 1970, 5 % of school students were fat.  In 2010, 75 % of school students are fat.  So if you want a hot gf, or even just an average gf, your chances have gone down from 95 % to 25 %.  Now isn't that a rather big reduction of choices for everyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So hot girl friends are the motivation? It's all about looks? Pretty shallow Hal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay.  I am a 300 pound woman and I want to be your gf.  Oops I broke your bone when I sat on it?  Never mind, because all the other girls are 300 pounds too.  So you don't like me?  I win, you can't go anywhere else.  Now which of your bones did I break?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a complete shallow moron, congrats!
Click to expand...


Okay.  I understand.  There is an advantage to obesity.  At 300 pounds, it doesn't matter if it is a woman or a man or a zombie.  National gay pride national fat pride, I must be able to sell some of this I think.


----------



## anotherlife

ChrisL said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting and very difficult subject.  There is a national hysteria about obesity in America.  There is no dialog or cure, because the fat acceptance movement represents all institutions that make money with obesity.  I think the worst is that obesity forces misery on other people.  You will live forever only getting more and more obese every year.  Currently the American national obesity statistics is at 75 %.  How does obesity work?  Yyou can't have healthy relationships under the condition of obesity so is it the drugs that Americans are after I guess?  Hmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?  What drugs?  You have to be more specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really know what drugs, but if you are a fatso and you have already stomped all your friends into the ground for your amusement, then what is left for you to enjoy in life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not getting what point you are trying to make.  I think most of the time, people who do drugs are skinny and not fat (illegal drugs anyways), because they don't eat well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even better, since you may be the only American that is not obese, disclose your secret.  Is it true that obese people are usually from the poorer classes because they can only afford crap food?  A 100 years ago, when there was no obesity, they went simply hungry, now they can buy a life by paying obesity for it.  Did we just trade national hunger for national obesity?  Maybe this is the modern Malthusian development, hehehe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I'm not the only one who isn't obese.  Don't be ridiculous.  While there are a lot of fat people, there are still thin (or average sized) people too.
Click to expand...


Okay.  When fighting an epidemic, the key is usually the antibodies of the very few that survive.  What is your antibody here?


----------



## ChrisL

anotherlife said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?  What drugs?  You have to be more specific.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really know what drugs, but if you are a fatso and you have already stomped all your friends into the ground for your amusement, then what is left for you to enjoy in life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not getting what point you are trying to make.  I think most of the time, people who do drugs are skinny and not fat (illegal drugs anyways), because they don't eat well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even better, since you may be the only American that is not obese, disclose your secret.  Is it true that obese people are usually from the poorer classes because they can only afford crap food?  A 100 years ago, when there was no obesity, they went simply hungry, now they can buy a life by paying obesity for it.  Did we just trade national hunger for national obesity?  Maybe this is the modern Malthusian development, hehehe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I'm not the only one who isn't obese.  Don't be ridiculous.  While there are a lot of fat people, there are still thin (or average sized) people too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay.  When fighting an epidemic, the key is usually the antibodies of the very few that survive.  What is your antibody here?
Click to expand...


I don't know what you mean.  Just don't overeat is all!  And get some exercise.


----------



## anotherlife

ChrisL said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really know what drugs, but if you are a fatso and you have already stomped all your friends into the ground for your amusement, then what is left for you to enjoy in life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not getting what point you are trying to make.  I think most of the time, people who do drugs are skinny and not fat (illegal drugs anyways), because they don't eat well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even better, since you may be the only American that is not obese, disclose your secret.  Is it true that obese people are usually from the poorer classes because they can only afford crap food?  A 100 years ago, when there was no obesity, they went simply hungry, now they can buy a life by paying obesity for it.  Did we just trade national hunger for national obesity?  Maybe this is the modern Malthusian development, hehehe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I'm not the only one who isn't obese.  Don't be ridiculous.  While there are a lot of fat people, there are still thin (or average sized) people too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay.  When fighting an epidemic, the key is usually the antibodies of the very few that survive.  What is your antibody here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what you mean.  Just don't overeat is all!  And get some exercise.
Click to expand...


Same as what I do.  Even without exercise, not overeating would already save Americans from obesity.  What makes them crave overeating?  An African told me that frequent hunger in childhood leads to gluttony, but America is not Africa and there is no national hunger.  What is the secret for the American craving?


----------



## Papageorgio

anotherlife said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not getting what point you are trying to make.  I think most of the time, people who do drugs are skinny and not fat (illegal drugs anyways), because they don't eat well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even better, since you may be the only American that is not obese, disclose your secret.  Is it true that obese people are usually from the poorer classes because they can only afford crap food?  A 100 years ago, when there was no obesity, they went simply hungry, now they can buy a life by paying obesity for it.  Did we just trade national hunger for national obesity?  Maybe this is the modern Malthusian development, hehehe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I'm not the only one who isn't obese.  Don't be ridiculous.  While there are a lot of fat people, there are still thin (or average sized) people too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay.  When fighting an epidemic, the key is usually the antibodies of the very few that survive.  What is your antibody here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what you mean.  Just don't overeat is all!  And get some exercise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same as what I do.  Even without exercise, not overeating would already save Americans from obesity.  What makes them crave overeating?  An African told me that frequent hunger in childhood leads to gluttony, but America is not Africa and there is no national hunger.  What is the secret for the American craving?
Click to expand...


Food


----------



## ChrisL

anotherlife said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not getting what point you are trying to make.  I think most of the time, people who do drugs are skinny and not fat (illegal drugs anyways), because they don't eat well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even better, since you may be the only American that is not obese, disclose your secret.  Is it true that obese people are usually from the poorer classes because they can only afford crap food?  A 100 years ago, when there was no obesity, they went simply hungry, now they can buy a life by paying obesity for it.  Did we just trade national hunger for national obesity?  Maybe this is the modern Malthusian development, hehehe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I'm not the only one who isn't obese.  Don't be ridiculous.  While there are a lot of fat people, there are still thin (or average sized) people too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay.  When fighting an epidemic, the key is usually the antibodies of the very few that survive.  What is your antibody here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what you mean.  Just don't overeat is all!  And get some exercise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same as what I do.  Even without exercise, not overeating would already save Americans from obesity.  What makes them crave overeating?  An African told me that frequent hunger in childhood leads to gluttony, but America is not Africa and there is no national hunger.  What is the secret for the American craving?
Click to expand...


Because when you eat too much, then your stomach grows and it takes more and more food to fill it up.  So people who are fat or overweight get hungry more often and will eat more food than an average person.


----------



## anotherlife

ChrisL said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even better, since you may be the only American that is not obese, disclose your secret.  Is it true that obese people are usually from the poorer classes because they can only afford crap food?  A 100 years ago, when there was no obesity, they went simply hungry, now they can buy a life by paying obesity for it.  Did we just trade national hunger for national obesity?  Maybe this is the modern Malthusian development, hehehe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I'm not the only one who isn't obese.  Don't be ridiculous.  While there are a lot of fat people, there are still thin (or average sized) people too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay.  When fighting an epidemic, the key is usually the antibodies of the very few that survive.  What is your antibody here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what you mean.  Just don't overeat is all!  And get some exercise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same as what I do.  Even without exercise, not overeating would already save Americans from obesity.  What makes them crave overeating?  An African told me that frequent hunger in childhood leads to gluttony, but America is not Africa and there is no national hunger.  What is the secret for the American craving?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because when you eat too much, then your stomach grows and it takes more and more food to fill it up.  So people who are fat or overweight get hungry more often and will eat more food than an average person.
Click to expand...


Yes but I think it is worse.  For example, even the expensive and popular gastric bypass surgery fails to stop the remission of obesity even after reduction of active stomach volume. 

I think it is like Americans are transferred to be attached to a line of constant food train, and getting off that line is unacceptable for them.


----------



## Papageorgio

It's lifestyle, you want to lose weight, change what you eat, how much you eat, why you eat and what you do.


----------



## anotherlife

Papageorgio said:


> It's lifestyle, you want to lose weight, change what you eat, how much you eat, why you eat and what you do.



This is even more interesting.  So 75 % percent of Americans want to choose the lifestyle of ugliness.  And now they Americanize the entire world.  Is it too late for us to start building our zombie survival fortress here in France?


----------



## Papageorgio

anotherlife said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's lifestyle, you want to lose weight, change what you eat, how much you eat, why you eat and what you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is even more interesting.  So 75 % percent of Americans want to choose the lifestyle of ugliness.  And now they Americanize the entire world.  Is it too late for us to start building our zombie survival fortress here in France?
Click to expand...


41% of the French 17 year olds smoke cigarettes, France has a high percentage of alcoholics. The French are rude and don't use deodorant, that is disgusting. I'd rather deal with pleasant obese people than drunk, foul smelling rude asshole who reeks of cigarette smoke.


----------



## anotherlife

Papageorgio said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's lifestyle, you want to lose weight, change what you eat, how much you eat, why you eat and what you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is even more interesting.  So 75 % percent of Americans want to choose the lifestyle of ugliness.  And now they Americanize the entire world.  Is it too late for us to start building our zombie survival fortress here in France?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 41% of the French 17 year olds smoke cigarettes, France has a high percentage of alcoholics. The French are rude and don't use deodorant, that is disgusting. I'd rather deal with pleasant obese people than drunk, foul smelling rude asshole who reeks of cigarette smoke.
Click to expand...


But you can't have sex with obese people because you can't find their dicks.  A smoker on the other hand ... .


----------



## ChrisL

anotherlife said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I'm not the only one who isn't obese.  Don't be ridiculous.  While there are a lot of fat people, there are still thin (or average sized) people too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.  When fighting an epidemic, the key is usually the antibodies of the very few that survive.  What is your antibody here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what you mean.  Just don't overeat is all!  And get some exercise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same as what I do.  Even without exercise, not overeating would already save Americans from obesity.  What makes them crave overeating?  An African told me that frequent hunger in childhood leads to gluttony, but America is not Africa and there is no national hunger.  What is the secret for the American craving?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because when you eat too much, then your stomach grows and it takes more and more food to fill it up.  So people who are fat or overweight get hungry more often and will eat more food than an average person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes but I think it is worse.  For example, even the expensive and popular gastric bypass surgery fails to stop the remission of obesity even after reduction of active stomach volume.
> 
> I think it is like Americans are transferred to be attached to a line of constant food train, and getting off that line is unacceptable for them.
Click to expand...


Well, they have to stick to their diets, which isn't always easy for them.  Overeating is a bad habit like smoking.  When you are used to eating certain kinds of food and so much food and have been doing so for years, then it becomes more difficult to change those bad habits.


----------



## ChrisL

Papageorgio said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's lifestyle, you want to lose weight, change what you eat, how much you eat, why you eat and what you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is even more interesting.  So 75 % percent of Americans want to choose the lifestyle of ugliness.  And now they Americanize the entire world.  Is it too late for us to start building our zombie survival fortress here in France?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 41% of the French 17 year olds smoke cigarettes, France has a high percentage of alcoholics. The French are rude and don't use deodorant, that is disgusting. I'd rather deal with pleasant obese people than drunk, foul smelling rude asshole who reeks of cigarette smoke.
Click to expand...


Lol!  Well being smelly is surely worse than being overweight!     I don't have anything personal against overweight people or fat people.  I've had chubby and fat friends too, like anyone else.  I just think that this should not be encouraged by some plus sized model.  So she is one of the very few fat people who got a modeling gig.  This is not going to be a reality for most overweight or fat teen girls.  They are more than likely going to keep getting bigger and bigger and having a more difficult life because of that.


----------



## Papageorgio

ChrisL said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's lifestyle, you want to lose weight, change what you eat, how much you eat, why you eat and what you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is even more interesting.  So 75 % percent of Americans want to choose the lifestyle of ugliness.  And now they Americanize the entire world.  Is it too late for us to start building our zombie survival fortress here in France?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 41% of the French 17 year olds smoke cigarettes, France has a high percentage of alcoholics. The French are rude and don't use deodorant, that is disgusting. I'd rather deal with pleasant obese people than drunk, foul smelling rude asshole who reeks of cigarette smoke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!  Well being smelly is surely worse than being overweight!     I don't have anything personal against overweight people or fat people.  I've had chubby and fat friends too, like anyone else.  I just think that this should not be encouraged by some plus sized model.  So she is one of the very few fat people who got a modeling gig.  This is not going to be a reality for most overweight or fat teen girls.  They are more than likely going to keep getting bigger and bigger and having a more difficult life because of that.
Click to expand...


Too skinny or too fat, both can be dangerous. We as a nation need to exercise more, I don't need a smelly, alcoholic, cigarette crazed Frenchman trying to tell us how to live our lives.


----------



## Wyatt earp

ChrisL said:


> I am getting tired of hearing these obese people try to make it sound as if obesity is some kind of "fashion statement."  Obesity is bad for our health, costs us billions of dollars in medical expenses and is just as bad as smoking!  Encouraging obesity is like encouraging smoking or any other bad habit.  Obesity is NOT fashionable and for a very good reason!
> 
> While I think the CEO's comments about obese people were rather crude, I think this woman is even worse to push such an unhealthy lifestyle.  If a 10-year-old is on a diet because he or she is overweight, then that is a GOOD thing!
> 
> 'Attractive & Fat' and Abercrombie controversy - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> Jes Baker is cutting retailer Abercrombie & Fitch down to size.
> 
> Baker, who blogs under the name "The Militant Baker" and wears a size 22, changed the brand's A&F logo to "Attractive & Fat" in a mock, black-and-white Abercrombie ad to challenge the line's branding efforts.
> 
> The photos come as a provocative response to contentious comments Abercrombie CEO Mike Jeffries made in a 2006 Salon article about the multibillion-dollar brand's target audience.
> 
> "In every school there are the cool and popular kids, and then there are the not-so-cool kids," Jeffries said. "Candidly, we go after the cool kids. We go after the attractive all-American kid with a great attitude and a lot of friends. A lot of people don't belong [in our clothes], and they can't belong. Are we exclusionary? Absolutely."
> 
> The divisive remarks resurfaced earlier this month after a series of protests went viral, from Greg Karber's video of himself giving homeless people Abercrombie clothing to a Change.org petition for larger sizes by a teenage eating disorder survivor.
> 
> The plus-size community particularly took umbrage to the CEO's business model because the retailer currently does not offer clothes above size 10 or large for women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I challenge the separation of attractive and fat, and I assert that they are compatible regardless of what you believe," Baker, 26, wrote in a public letter addressed to the CEO.
> 
> Jeffries has since apologized in a statement: "While I believe this 7-year-old, resurrected quote has been taken out of context, I sincerely regret that my choice of words was interpreted in a manner that has caused offense."
> 
> Baker spoke to CNN about Jeffries' comments and her motivations to address them. The interview has been edited for clarity and brevity.
> 
> CNN: You start your letter with a preface that Jeffries' opinion "isn't shocking; millions share the same sentiment." The comments are from 2006 -- what motivated you to act on them?
> 
> Jes Baker: It really wasn't upset or outrage at all. I've been an art major for the majority of my academic life, and so I am always trying to find opportunities to do something artistic.
> 
> I just thought we don't see the juxtaposition of typical and atypical bodies in advertising specifically. Since I am a woman and I am fat and that's what I have to work with, I wanted to show that contrast by finding a male model.
> 
> Really, it just came because I wanted to not be angry about it. I wanted to not say, "This is an outrage, I've never heard of this before," but say, "OK, well, look at this. Look at how awesome this is."
> 
> And, I think when you're talking about really serious subjects, and this is kind of serious, it's important to be a little bit cheeky and pull in a little bit of humor so that it's approachable -- and it worked.




I'm getting tried of you saying your not cute


----------



## anotherlife

Papageorgio said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's lifestyle, you want to lose weight, change what you eat, how much you eat, why you eat and what you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is even more interesting.  So 75 % percent of Americans want to choose the lifestyle of ugliness.  And now they Americanize the entire world.  Is it too late for us to start building our zombie survival fortress here in France?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 41% of the French 17 year olds smoke cigarettes, France has a high percentage of alcoholics. The French are rude and don't use deodorant, that is disgusting. I'd rather deal with pleasant obese people than drunk, foul smelling rude asshole who reeks of cigarette smoke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!  Well being smelly is surely worse than being overweight!     I don't have anything personal against overweight people or fat people.  I've had chubby and fat friends too, like anyone else.  I just think that this should not be encouraged by some plus sized model.  So she is one of the very few fat people who got a modeling gig.  This is not going to be a reality for most overweight or fat teen girls.  They are more than likely going to keep getting bigger and bigger and having a more difficult life because of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too skinny or too fat, both can be dangerous. We as a nation need to exercise more, I don't need a smelly, alcoholic, cigarette crazed Frenchman trying to tell us how to live our lives.
Click to expand...


Yet you are the one with the worldwide Americanization.  Hehehe.


----------



## Papageorgio

anotherlife said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's lifestyle, you want to lose weight, change what you eat, how much you eat, why you eat and what you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is even more interesting.  So 75 % percent of Americans want to choose the lifestyle of ugliness.  And now they Americanize the entire world.  Is it too late for us to start building our zombie survival fortress here in France?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 41% of the French 17 year olds smoke cigarettes, France has a high percentage of alcoholics. The French are rude and don't use deodorant, that is disgusting. I'd rather deal with pleasant obese people than drunk, foul smelling rude asshole who reeks of cigarette smoke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!  Well being smelly is surely worse than being overweight!     I don't have anything personal against overweight people or fat people.  I've had chubby and fat friends too, like anyone else.  I just think that this should not be encouraged by some plus sized model.  So she is one of the very few fat people who got a modeling gig.  This is not going to be a reality for most overweight or fat teen girls.  They are more than likely going to keep getting bigger and bigger and having a more difficult life because of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too skinny or too fat, both can be dangerous. We as a nation need to exercise more, I don't need a smelly, alcoholic, cigarette crazed Frenchman trying to tell us how to live our lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you are the one with the worldwide Americanization.  Hehehe.
Click to expand...


I didn't come on this thread to tell you to lose weight or to quit smoking or drinking. I didn't tell you to take a bath once a year and use deodorant. You are the bastard that seems to think that you should tell others how to live. Drink and smoke yourself to death, I don't care. Your issue is that no girl will have you and it pisses you off.


----------



## anotherlife

Papageorgio said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is even more interesting.  So 75 % percent of Americans want to choose the lifestyle of ugliness.  And now they Americanize the entire world.  Is it too late for us to start building our zombie survival fortress here in France?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 41% of the French 17 year olds smoke cigarettes, France has a high percentage of alcoholics. The French are rude and don't use deodorant, that is disgusting. I'd rather deal with pleasant obese people than drunk, foul smelling rude asshole who reeks of cigarette smoke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!  Well being smelly is surely worse than being overweight!     I don't have anything personal against overweight people or fat people.  I've had chubby and fat friends too, like anyone else.  I just think that this should not be encouraged by some plus sized model.  So she is one of the very few fat people who got a modeling gig.  This is not going to be a reality for most overweight or fat teen girls.  They are more than likely going to keep getting bigger and bigger and having a more difficult life because of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too skinny or too fat, both can be dangerous. We as a nation need to exercise more, I don't need a smelly, alcoholic, cigarette crazed Frenchman trying to tell us how to live our lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you are the one with the worldwide Americanization.  Hehehe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't come on this thread to tell you to lose weight or to quit smoking or drinking. I didn't tell you to take a bath once a year and use deodorant. You are the bastard that seems to think that you should tell others how to live. Drink and smoke yourself to death, I don't care. Your issue is that no girl will have you and it pisses you off.
Click to expand...


Whahaha, no, but the problem is indeed, that there is no life on the planet without telling others what to do.  Following your logic, it is possible that fatsos get themselves fat because that is how they plan to tell others what to do.  Effective, because it is not very easy to get around a fatso at the door, then imagine also photography, you need to pay for two frames.  Awful, don't you think?  Oh and yes why not, what about women?  Americanization has now created such worldwide desperation, that people not only eat grass but also touch fat women.  Degeneration absolute.  French president Clemenceau was right, as American culture is redefining the world, we all are going from barbarism to degeneration without the interval of civilization.  Hehehe.


----------



## Papageorgio

anotherlife said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 41% of the French 17 year olds smoke cigarettes, France has a high percentage of alcoholics. The French are rude and don't use deodorant, that is disgusting. I'd rather deal with pleasant obese people than drunk, foul smelling rude asshole who reeks of cigarette smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!  Well being smelly is surely worse than being overweight!     I don't have anything personal against overweight people or fat people.  I've had chubby and fat friends too, like anyone else.  I just think that this should not be encouraged by some plus sized model.  So she is one of the very few fat people who got a modeling gig.  This is not going to be a reality for most overweight or fat teen girls.  They are more than likely going to keep getting bigger and bigger and having a more difficult life because of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too skinny or too fat, both can be dangerous. We as a nation need to exercise more, I don't need a smelly, alcoholic, cigarette crazed Frenchman trying to tell us how to live our lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you are the one with the worldwide Americanization.  Hehehe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't come on this thread to tell you to lose weight or to quit smoking or drinking. I didn't tell you to take a bath once a year and use deodorant. You are the bastard that seems to think that you should tell others how to live. Drink and smoke yourself to death, I don't care. Your issue is that no girl will have you and it pisses you off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whahaha, no, but the problem is indeed, that there is no life on the planet without telling others what to do.  Following your logic, it is possible that fatsos get themselves fat because that is how they plan to tell others what to do.  Effective, because it is not very easy to get around a fatso at the door, then imagine also photography, you need to pay for two frames.  Awful, don't you think?  Oh and yes why not, what about women?  Americanization has now created such worldwide desperation, that people not only eat grass but also touch fat women.  Degeneration absolute.  French president Clemenceau was right, as American culture is redefining the world, we all are going from barbarism to degeneration without the interval of civilization.  Hehehe.
Click to expand...


Gee dude, you need to get laid, since you can't get a girl maybe you can find a sheep ranch near by or maybe you can find a bag of potato chips to stare at while Rosie and her five sisters take care of you.


----------



## anotherlife

Papageorgio said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!  Well being smelly is surely worse than being overweight!     I don't have anything personal against overweight people or fat people.  I've had chubby and fat friends too, like anyone else.  I just think that this should not be encouraged by some plus sized model.  So she is one of the very few fat people who got a modeling gig.  This is not going to be a reality for most overweight or fat teen girls.  They are more than likely going to keep getting bigger and bigger and having a more difficult life because of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too skinny or too fat, both can be dangerous. We as a nation need to exercise more, I don't need a smelly, alcoholic, cigarette crazed Frenchman trying to tell us how to live our lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you are the one with the worldwide Americanization.  Hehehe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't come on this thread to tell you to lose weight or to quit smoking or drinking. I didn't tell you to take a bath once a year and use deodorant. You are the bastard that seems to think that you should tell others how to live. Drink and smoke yourself to death, I don't care. Your issue is that no girl will have you and it pisses you off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whahaha, no, but the problem is indeed, that there is no life on the planet without telling others what to do.  Following your logic, it is possible that fatsos get themselves fat because that is how they plan to tell others what to do.  Effective, because it is not very easy to get around a fatso at the door, then imagine also photography, you need to pay for two frames.  Awful, don't you think?  Oh and yes why not, what about women?  Americanization has now created such worldwide desperation, that people not only eat grass but also touch fat women.  Degeneration absolute.  French president Clemenceau was right, as American culture is redefining the world, we all are going from barbarism to degeneration without the interval of civilization.  Hehehe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee dude, you need to get laid, since you can't get a girl maybe you can find a sheep ranch near by or maybe you can find a bag of potato chips to stare at while Rosie and her five sisters take care of you.
Click to expand...


That is punishment most heavy.  How big is Rosie?  Can I still choose the sheep?  So much for human evolution.


----------



## Papageorgio

anotherlife said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too skinny or too fat, both can be dangerous. We as a nation need to exercise more, I don't need a smelly, alcoholic, cigarette crazed Frenchman trying to tell us how to live our lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you are the one with the worldwide Americanization.  Hehehe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't come on this thread to tell you to lose weight or to quit smoking or drinking. I didn't tell you to take a bath once a year and use deodorant. You are the bastard that seems to think that you should tell others how to live. Drink and smoke yourself to death, I don't care. Your issue is that no girl will have you and it pisses you off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whahaha, no, but the problem is indeed, that there is no life on the planet without telling others what to do.  Following your logic, it is possible that fatsos get themselves fat because that is how they plan to tell others what to do.  Effective, because it is not very easy to get around a fatso at the door, then imagine also photography, you need to pay for two frames.  Awful, don't you think?  Oh and yes why not, what about women?  Americanization has now created such worldwide desperation, that people not only eat grass but also touch fat women.  Degeneration absolute.  French president Clemenceau was right, as American culture is redefining the world, we all are going from barbarism to degeneration without the interval of civilization.  Hehehe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee dude, you need to get laid, since you can't get a girl maybe you can find a sheep ranch near by or maybe you can find a bag of potato chips to stare at while Rosie and her five sisters take care of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is punishment most heavy.  How big is Rosie?  Can I still choose the sheep?  So much for human evolution.
Click to expand...


Rosie is what you are handed by god. Take it or leave it.


----------



## ChrisL

anotherlife said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too skinny or too fat, both can be dangerous. We as a nation need to exercise more, I don't need a smelly, alcoholic, cigarette crazed Frenchman trying to tell us how to live our lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you are the one with the worldwide Americanization.  Hehehe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't come on this thread to tell you to lose weight or to quit smoking or drinking. I didn't tell you to take a bath once a year and use deodorant. You are the bastard that seems to think that you should tell others how to live. Drink and smoke yourself to death, I don't care. Your issue is that no girl will have you and it pisses you off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whahaha, no, but the problem is indeed, that there is no life on the planet without telling others what to do.  Following your logic, it is possible that fatsos get themselves fat because that is how they plan to tell others what to do.  Effective, because it is not very easy to get around a fatso at the door, then imagine also photography, you need to pay for two frames.  Awful, don't you think?  Oh and yes why not, what about women?  Americanization has now created such worldwide desperation, that people not only eat grass but also touch fat women.  Degeneration absolute.  French president Clemenceau was right, as American culture is redefining the world, we all are going from barbarism to degeneration without the interval of civilization.  Hehehe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee dude, you need to get laid, since you can't get a girl maybe you can find a sheep ranch near by or maybe you can find a bag of potato chips to stare at while Rosie and her five sisters take care of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is punishment most heavy.  How big is Rosie?  Can I still choose the sheep?  So much for human evolution.
Click to expand...


----------



## Moonglow

Went to a Mexican rest. was enjoying dinner till a family of obese folks came in a sat by us..One woman had a stomach that reached her knees, one look and I lost my appetite..


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> Went to a Mexican rest. was enjoying dinner till a family of obese folks came in a sat by us..One woman had a stomach that reached her knees, one look and I lost my appetite..



I have a neighbor like that.  She even had the stomach stapling surgery years ago and she is just . . . enormous.  She always wears shorts too.  At least she can still walk, barely.


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went to a Mexican rest. was enjoying dinner till a family of obese folks came in a sat by us..One woman had a stomach that reached her knees, one look and I lost my appetite..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a neighbor like that.  She even had the stomach stapling surgery years ago and she is just . . . enormous.  She always wears shorts too.  At least she can still walk, barely.
Click to expand...

I could never allow myself to get into that condition..A little self respect is needed...


----------



## anotherlife

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went to a Mexican rest. was enjoying dinner till a family of obese folks came in a sat by us..One woman had a stomach that reached her knees, one look and I lost my appetite..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a neighbor like that.  She even had the stomach stapling surgery years ago and she is just . . . enormous.  She always wears shorts too.  At least she can still walk, barely.
Click to expand...


This happens only in America.  Is this what is called the American Dream?


----------



## Moonglow

anotherlife said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went to a Mexican rest. was enjoying dinner till a family of obese folks came in a sat by us..One woman had a stomach that reached her knees, one look and I lost my appetite..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a neighbor like that.  She even had the stomach stapling surgery years ago and she is just . . . enormous.  She always wears shorts too.  At least she can still walk, barely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This happens only in America.  Is this what is called the American Dream?
Click to expand...

I suppose...It has never been one of my dreams living in the USA..


----------



## anotherlife

Moonglow said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went to a Mexican rest. was enjoying dinner till a family of obese folks came in a sat by us..One woman had a stomach that reached her knees, one look and I lost my appetite..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a neighbor like that.  She even had the stomach stapling surgery years ago and she is just . . . enormous.  She always wears shorts too.  At least she can still walk, barely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This happens only in America.  Is this what is called the American Dream?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose...It has never been one of my dreams living in the USA..
Click to expand...


You unpatriotic pig, start immediately chomp on those burgers now or else.


----------



## Moonglow

anotherlife said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went to a Mexican rest. was enjoying dinner till a family of obese folks came in a sat by us..One woman had a stomach that reached her knees, one look and I lost my appetite..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a neighbor like that.  She even had the stomach stapling surgery years ago and she is just . . . enormous.  She always wears shorts too.  At least she can still walk, barely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This happens only in America.  Is this what is called the American Dream?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose...It has never been one of my dreams living in the USA..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You unpatriotic pig, start immediately on those burgers now or else.
Click to expand...

How did you know we were having hamburger steaks tonight? Kinda have to since I was at the dentist today being tortured with loving care...


----------



## anotherlife

Moonglow said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went to a Mexican rest. was enjoying dinner till a family of obese folks came in a sat by us..One woman had a stomach that reached her knees, one look and I lost my appetite..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a neighbor like that.  She even had the stomach stapling surgery years ago and she is just . . . enormous.  She always wears shorts too.  At least she can still walk, barely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This happens only in America.  Is this what is called the American Dream?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose...It has never been one of my dreams living in the USA..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You unpatriotic pig, start immediately on those burgers now or else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did you know we were having hamburger steaks tonight? Kinda have to since I was at the dentist today being tortured with loving care...
Click to expand...


Hmm okay as long as they are from Hamburg Illinois.


----------



## Moonglow

anotherlife said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a neighbor like that.  She even had the stomach stapling surgery years ago and she is just . . . enormous.  She always wears shorts too.  At least she can still walk, barely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This happens only in America.  Is this what is called the American Dream?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose...It has never been one of my dreams living in the USA..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You unpatriotic pig, start immediately on those burgers now or else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did you know we were having hamburger steaks tonight? Kinda have to since I was at the dentist today being tortured with loving care...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm okay as long as they are from Hamburg Illinois.
Click to expand...

That's a long way, the meat would spoil..


----------



## JimBowie1958

Some fat women are beautiful and who is fat and thin is a gray scale that is largely dependent on fashion not medicine.

Certainly these stick thin people stilting around are not healthy.

Here is a collection of some beautiful fat women.


----------



## JimBowie1958




----------



## JimBowie1958




----------



## JimBowie1958

ChrisL said:


>


Classic song.

Just goes to show that beauty is more a factor of attitude and effort than looks.


----------



## ChrisL

JimBowie1958 said:


> Some fat women are beautiful and who is fat and thin is a gray scale that is largely dependent on fashion not medicine.
> 
> Certainly these stick thin people stilting around are not healthy.
> 
> Here is a collection of some beautiful fat women.



Eww, really?  Not a fan of rolls and cellulite personally.


----------



## ChrisL

I like a more athletic muscular body type.  You know, people who are in good shape!


----------



## ChrisL

JimBowie1958 said:


>



Have you been checking out my fat cat photo album?  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## JimBowie1958

ChrisL said:


> I like a more athletic muscular body type.  You know, people who are in good shape!


So do you expect your man to still love you when your body simply cant remain in its youthful shape any more?


----------



## ChrisL

JimBowie1958 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like a more athletic muscular body type.  You know, people who are in good shape!
> 
> 
> 
> So do you expect your man to still love you when your body simply cant remain in its youthful shape any more?
Click to expand...


What does love have to do with it?


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

JimBowie1958 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like a more athletic muscular body type.  You know, people who are in good shape!
> 
> 
> 
> So do you expect your man to still love you when your body simply cant remain in its youthful shape any more?
Click to expand...


I've seen plenty of people in their 70s and older who are not fat.


----------



## JimBowie1958

ChrisL said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like a more athletic muscular body type.  You know, people who are in good shape!
> 
> 
> 
> So do you expect your man to still love you when your body simply cant remain in its youthful shape any more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does love have to do with it?
Click to expand...


I guess it is a life style choice, but my wifes unfathomable love for me keeps me going, literally.


----------



## JimBowie1958

ChrisL said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like a more athletic muscular body type.  You know, people who are in good shape!
> 
> 
> 
> So do you expect your man to still love you when your body simply cant remain in its youthful shape any more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen plenty of people in their 70s and older who are not fat.
Click to expand...

IT is not a simple and easy thing to do and maintain.

A whole lot of people are genetically prone to obesity after they get into their 60s and beyond.


----------



## ChrisL

JimBowie1958 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like a more athletic muscular body type.  You know, people who are in good shape!
> 
> 
> 
> So do you expect your man to still love you when your body simply cant remain in its youthful shape any more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen plenty of people in their 70s and older who are not fat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IT is not a simple and easy thing to do and maintain.
> 
> A whole lot of people are genetically prone to obesity after they get into their 60s and beyond.
Click to expand...


Well, I'm not really talking about old people anyways.  I'm talking about children, teens and young adults, a lot of which are much too fat.


----------



## ChrisL

JimBowie1958 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like a more athletic muscular body type.  You know, people who are in good shape!
> 
> 
> 
> So do you expect your man to still love you when your body simply cant remain in its youthful shape any more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen plenty of people in their 70s and older who are not fat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IT is not a simple and easy thing to do and maintain.
> 
> A whole lot of people are genetically prone to obesity after they get into their 60s and beyond.
Click to expand...


If you like the fat cat classical pictures, here is a link to my fat cat gallery with a whole bunch of them!    They are SO funny!  

Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> Someone posted a picture of the minister of health in Belgium.  I was like   The MINISTER OF HEALTH?  Seriously???





That is morbidly obese. There's no way she's in any kind of shape.


----------



## Marion Morrison

In other news:


----------



## anotherlife

With any luck, Trump's new healthcare law modification will take care of America's obesity problem, by dropping all fatsos off the insurance policies, on the pre existing condition basis.


----------



## SYTFE




----------



## SYTFE

I am fascinated (and disturbed) by the rapidly rising obesity rate in this country.  I'm a big health nut guy who's been both overweight as well as ripped, so I know what it takes to lose fat.  It's super easy to put on weight in our culture, and very difficult to take that weight off.

That said, there's a lot of weird elements that are contributing to obesity behind the scenes, things that are fucking with our hormone levels.  ChrisL mentioned phones, and we've known that that smart phones actually raise stress levels since 2005.  I've come across studies that even showed that every time our smart phones ring or vibrate, we release a bit of cortisol.  And cortisol is uniquely related to fat storage.  So, there really might be a connection there between the rise in obesity with millenials and teenagers because they're permanently glued to their smart phones.  No teenager should be fat.  If you're fat as a teenager, you're going to struggle for your entire life to keep your weight at a healthy level.  I really feel bad for them.  Parents should do whatever it takes to help their fat teenage kids lose weight.  Unfortunately, most of them don't know what to do about it.

This is a real, serious crisis.

We're also bombarded with unhealthy food choices.  If you don't really understand food on a deep level, you're fucked.  You WILL get fat eventually.  And the only way to really understand food is to read read read.  Most people are very, very wrong with what constitutes "healthy" food.  We're very saturated with 'corporate food,' where corporations are controlling our food supply and most of that food is designed to bring in profit dollars rather than deliver nutrition.  Take a look at a grocery store -- 90% of it is corporate garbage.  If your idea of a healthy meal is a run to Panera bread, you're mistaken.  Don't eat anything that your great grandparents wouldn't recognize as food.

There has never been more confusion about food at any other time in human history than right now.  We've completely lost our way, and mislead by greedy pieces of shit.  The obesity phenomenon is new and 100% related to modern life.  Obesity was very rare in isolated cultures.  There isn't one micronutrient to blame for the rise in obesity, but if there was, it would have to be refined sugar.  Refined sugars have made their way into so many foods that it's almost impossible to avoid unless you're preparing all of your meals yourself and monitoring everything.  High fructose corn syrup is even in ketchup!  This shit is everywhere.  Our caloric intake has also risen, while our intake of actual nutrients and minerals has been lowered.  Some of the fancy latte's at Starbucks have even more calories than a Big Mac hamburger from McDonalds.

I could rant about this for hours.


----------



## anotherlife

ChrisL said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like a more athletic muscular body type.  You know, people who are in good shape!
> 
> 
> 
> So do you expect your man to still love you when your body simply cant remain in its youthful shape any more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen plenty of people in their 70s and older who are not fat.
Click to expand...


I agree, they don't tend to be fat.  This seems to be a generational thing.  The answer is probably not what controls national obesity but who controls it.


----------



## Diane2017

anotherlife said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it doesn't, please be serious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be serious?  Okay.  In 1970, 5 % of school students were fat.  In 2010, 75 % of school students are fat.  So if you want a hot gf, or even just an average gf, your chances have gone down from 95 % to 25 %.  Now isn't that a rather big reduction of choices for everyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So hot girl friends are the motivation? It's all about looks? Pretty shallow Hal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay.  I am a 300 pound woman and I want to be your gf.  Oops I broke your bone when I sat on it?  Never mind, because all the other girls are 300 pounds too.  So you don't like me?  I win, you can't go anywhere else.  Now which of your bones did I break?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a complete shallow moron, congrats!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay.  I understand.  There is an advantage to obesity.  At 300 pounds, it doesn't matter if it is a woman or a man or a zombie.  National gay pride national fat pride, I must be able to sell some of this I think.
Click to expand...

-----------------------
it's important not to shame kids when they are overweight because it can cause them to become overweight in the long run.  Instead, parents should focus on teaching healthy eating habits and increasing self-confidence.
Why You Shouldn't Talk to Your Child About Their Weight
https://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2016/06/16/parents-should-avoid-comments-on-a-childs-weight/


----------



## anotherlife

Diane2017 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be serious?  Okay.  In 1970, 5 % of school students were fat.  In 2010, 75 % of school students are fat.  So if you want a hot gf, or even just an average gf, your chances have gone down from 95 % to 25 %.  Now isn't that a rather big reduction of choices for everyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So hot girl friends are the motivation? It's all about looks? Pretty shallow Hal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay.  I am a 300 pound woman and I want to be your gf.  Oops I broke your bone when I sat on it?  Never mind, because all the other girls are 300 pounds too.  So you don't like me?  I win, you can't go anywhere else.  Now which of your bones did I break?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a complete shallow moron, congrats!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay.  I understand.  There is an advantage to obesity.  At 300 pounds, it doesn't matter if it is a woman or a man or a zombie.  National gay pride national fat pride, I must be able to sell some of this I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------
> it's important not to shame kids when they are overweight because it can cause them to become overweight in the long run.  Instead, parents should focus on teaching healthy eating habits and increasing self-confidence.
> Why You Shouldn't Talk to Your Child About Their Weight
> https://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2016/06/16/parents-should-avoid-comments-on-a-childs-weight/
Click to expand...


Yes, and this is very interesting.  I have seen teachers do this, and it has always ended up in even worse results, even more obesity.

From my research about adult obesity, the determining factors are sleep deprivation +  stress + chemical food + cars.

But in pre-adult obesity, none of these factors apply.  It is all under the control of the parents.  Can it be that obesity is a result of parental stress + parental food choice?

Oops before I forget, I discovered an even more interesting thing, which is almost exactly the same as one of the points in your link.  There was this nice girl in the class, then punks started ganging up on her and called her fat.  As a result, she did get fat and wasn't nice any more.  I saw a father call his daughter fat at home too.  So yes, it is easy to take away self confidence, and that makes you fat.  How much damage is done like this in school, because every school I went to had plenty of punks ganging up to call girls fat and ugly all the time everywhere? 

Is it too liberal of a leftist idea to introduce something like confidence classes for girls, like the finishing schools used to do it?


----------



## American88

Obesity is bad for our health but I would not say its ugly.. I mean, lets not make it feel like people that have some weight are ugly or they are not as good as other people are


----------



## Virginia Mom

American88 said:


> Obesity is bad for our health but I would not say its ugly.. I mean, lets not make it feel like people that have some weight are ugly or they are not as good as other people are


Exactly, I feel like some people just use it as an excuse to look down on someone, and feel superior. They couldn't care less about the person's health. They talk about health care cost, but  many thin people have cancer, or other catastrophic diseases,  Anyone could be in an accident that leaves them needing life long care.  None of us know what the future holds for us, I do believe you reap what you sow,  and if you look down on someone, you may need to take a good hard look at yourself in the mirror.


----------



## Virginia Mom

I have a very good friend that is overweight,  She is the most decent, kind, give you her shirt of her back, person I have ever known.  She is truly beautiful on the inside and out, not a shallow bone in her body.   It would be a  much better world if more people were like her.


----------



## ChrisL

Virginia Mom said:


> I have a very good friend that is overweight,  She is the most decent, kind, give you her shirt of her back, person I have ever known.  She is truly beautiful on the inside and out, not a shallow bone in her body.   It would be a  much better world if more people were like her.



Nobody is saying that obese people are "bad people."  But no, obesity is not beautiful in the physical sense.  I am sorry, but that is just the truth.  Also, being obese can be a sign of some personality issues as well.


----------



## ChrisL

Every SINGLE person I've ever talked to who has lost a major amount of weight is happier.  They will then admit that they were very unhappy being obese and that, yes, it most certainly had effects on how they felt physically as well.  Stop making excuses for obesity.  You are NOT helping them by doing so.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Man, when I was a kid, maybe 1 out of 11 was fat and it was genetic.

Now it's like 7 out of 11 are fat, what gives?


----------



## badger2

Note that the cancer cells will use vitamin E for their own protection:

Obesity / Melanoma
Melanoma and obesity: Should antioxidant vitamins be addressed?  - PubMed - NCBI
'....Vitamin E levels are reported in uveal cells as a possible compensatory mechanism adopted by these cancer cells, at least in vitro, to decrease oxidative stress. Also, the relationship between uveal melanoma, obesity, and oxidative stress should be explored since obesity has become a public health problem.'


----------



## there4eyeM

Being overweight is entirely avoidable.


----------



## Marion Morrison

there4eyeM said:


> Being overweight is entirely avoidable.



Unless you're born that way. As it happens, I wasn't.


----------



## there4eyeM

No one is born fat. Metabolism may vary from individual to individual, but the laws of physics still apply. If one eats more than one burns, one gains weight.


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> Man, when I was a kid, maybe 1 out of 11 was fat and it was genetic.
> 
> Now it's like 7 out of 11 are fat, what gives?



I feel the same.  I don't remember seeing nearly as many when I was a kid.  I remember in school there was always the fat kid or a couple of fat kids, but it seems like almost half are at least overweight now.


----------



## ChrisL

I get a little annoyed when people seem to want to stop the conversation about these types of issues.  I'm sorry if you have a friend who is fat or whatever.  My reason for starting this thread is because of people like the woman mentioned in the OP, who is a part of this new "obesity is beautiful" movement.


----------

